# 

## Redakcja

Zamierzasz budować się w tym roku? Planujesz budowę? Serdecznie witamy. Zapraszamy wszystkie tegoroczne Bocianki, by pisały o swoich doświadczeniach. A "starych" Forumowiczów, o pomoc i radę tym, którzy rozpoczynają budowy w 2018 roku.

Powodzenia! Z Forum Muratora na pewno Wam się uda... Jesteśmy z Wami!

Redakcja

----------


## Robaczywy

skoro pojawił się temat dla nas, którzy wbiją pierwszą łopatę w tym roku, to może ja zacznę :smile: . Mam nadzieję, że temat nam się rozwinie tak jak w poprzednich latach i będzie pomocny  :smile: 

Budujemy projekt Ines z pracowni "Dobre Domy". http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ines/

Narazie mamy pozwolenie na budowę, załatwiamy kredyt i wyceny grubszych elementów, bloczki, beton, stal, okna, więźba, dachówka itp. Jak pogoda pozwoli to zaczynamy w marcu, najpóźniej w kwietniu. Wersja superoptymistyczna to wprowadzić sie w grudniu, ale pewnie tak szybko się nie uda, raczej nastawiam się na marzec/kwiecień 2019r. 

Oczywiście torchę dostosowaliśmy projekt do naszych potrzeb, oczekiwań, fanaberii?, jak zwał tak zwał :big tongue: 
I tak:
- ściankę przy wejściu przerobiliśmy na filar, jednoczesnie zmieniając okno w kuchni na narożne i powiększając je.
- okno w jadalni równiez powiększone
- powiększona kotłownia / pom. gosp. przez zlikwidowanie i wyrownanie tego wcięcia
- likwidacja spiżarni i dodane wejście do kuchni na lewo od drzwi wiatrołapu, ogólnie kuchnia trochę poprzerabiana, trudno to opisać, jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany to wrzuce wrzuty. 
- na poddaszu łazienka w pokoju zamieniona na garderobę, a okno dachowe zamienione w niej na zwykłe, wysokie i wąskie
- dodane okno dachowe nad łóżkiem
- zlikwidowane okno w pralni
- rezygnacja z kominka (będzie biokominek)
- powiększyliśmy taras odsuwając filary od fasady, jednocześnie likwidujemy stropodach nad nim, zostaje belka między filarami, wrzucimy tam jakąś pergolę.

Jako, że nie będzie tradycyjnego kominka, a będzie WM i pompa ciepła, to wypadają wszystkie kominy (Żona chciała zostawić dymowy w kotłowni profilaktycznie, ale po długich negocjacjach zgodziła się go zlikwidować w zamian za okno narożne w kuchni  :big grin: ).

Ogrzewanie podłogówka 100% łacznie z garażem.
Ocieplenie podłogi na parterze i poddasza piana ZK
Na dachu prawdopodobnie dachówka cementowa Braas Tegalit, ale tu jeszcze czekam na wycenę.

Do marca muszę jeszcze utwardzić drogę, około 70 - 100 metrów i zastanawiam się jak to najlepiej zrobić, żeby było tanio i dobrze...

----------


## Redakcja

Witamy i powodzenia!!!

----------


## janosik86

Witam, serdecznie. Ja również zaczynam w tym roku. Wszystko dopięte na ostatni guzik, a pierwsze łopata wbijana będzie w poniedziałek. Zima łaskawa więc nie ma na co czekać. Zapraszam do swojego dziennika, gdzie opisuje swoje przygody budowy domu wg. projektu Prosty 2 biura projektowego Domy z Wizją.

----------


## Robaczywy

Cześć Janosik,

Świetny dziennik. Widzę, że jesteśmy w tym samym wieku i budujemy w tych samych okolicach. Ja 15km na północny wschód od Krakowa. Pogoda faktycznie dobra, ale niestety u mnie kredyt jeszcze w trakcie załatwiania i dojazd dopiero będę utwardzał. 
Jak szacujecie czas budowy?

----------


## janosik86

Hej Robaczywy,
ja miałem plan wystartować koło marca, ale zimy nie ma, ekipa była wolna więc zaczynam z fundamentami.
Planujemy skończyć przed świetami 2019, nie mam presji na szybką przeprowadzkę. Budujemy róznymi ekipami, sami będizemy robić drobniejesze prace i część wykończeniówki a to rozciąga prace w czasie. Z drugie strony przyspieszyliśmy start o 2 mce więc widze szanse na zakończenie przed pierwotnie planowanym termine. Kluczowe będzie zgranie w czasie prac przy instalacjach, tynkach i póżniej wykończeniu tak żeby nie było długich przestojów. Jak zawsze życie zweryfikuje.

Ty kiedy chcesz zakończyc?

Powodzenia z kredytem i startem budowy.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja również w wersji optymistycznej chce zakończyć przed świętami 2019, technologicznie nie powinno być z tym problemów, ale zobaczymy jak się uda organizacyjnie, bo to będzie największe wyzwanie i liczę się z opóźnieniami, bez ciśnienia  :smile: . Sam będę układał WM i podłogówkę według projektu, wykończenie garażu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego też planuję wziać na siebie.

Jeśli z kredytem pójdzie z górki tak jak obiecuja, a czas pozwoli utwardzić drogę jeszcze w styczniu, to kto wie, może w lutym ruszymy...w sumie miło by było  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

Nie boicie się zaczynać fundamentów praktycznie w zimie gdzie wiadomo że niedługo będzie mróz? Bo w lutym zawsze jest .

----------


## janosik86

> Nie boicie się zaczynać fundamentów praktycznie w zimie gdzie wiadomo że niedługo będzie mróz? Bo w lutym zawsze jest .


Nie ma z tym problemu, po pierwsze są domieszki, po drugie wystarczy pare dni żeby beton złapał wytrzymałość 5MP a potem mróz mu już nie straszny.

----------


## Kaizen

Ławy się wylewa poniżej poziomu przemarzania. Na tej głębokości grunt mocno utrudnia przemarznięcie betonu. Do tego dodatki zimowe a w razie potrzeby przykrycie nawet tylko grubą folią - i ławy nie mają szans zamarznąć. Za to strop czy nawet chudziak - tu już jest ryzyko.

----------


## jaromkv

Również startuje w tym roku i widzę, że to nie będzie łatwy czas  :big tongue:

----------


## Robaczywy

Przynajmniej nudno nie będzie  :big grin:

----------


## ag2a

My niestety ze względu na stan wody gruntowej też zostaniemy bocianami 2018 zamiast 2017

----------


## Roman 72

Czy ktoś buduje dom w zielistkach (t) ?

----------


## Roman 72

Szukam dobrej (solidnej)firmy budowlanej , czy ktoś może polecić ? Budowa Zamość k/ Bydgoszczy.

----------


## Wojak65

Życzę wszystkim Bociankom 2018 sukcesów i szybkich postępów w budowach  :wiggle: 

Robaczywy co do drogi to dużo zależy od gruntu jaki masz u siebie.
Ja również robiłem 100m drogi przez "pole ziemniaków" - wybrałem ok 50 cm gruntu i zacząłem sypać tłuczeń - weszło tego ok 150 ton - była tam jeszcze podbudowa wjazdu do garażu.
Po pierwszych ciężkich samochodach porobiły się koleiny na ponad 30cm i musiałem dowozić kolejne 40 ton.
W tej chwili droga już tak nie siada natomiast przed przeprowadzką będzie musiało zostać na pewno wysypane kolejne ok 40 ton czegoś drobniejszego.
Myślę iż błędem było to iż nie dałem grubej geowłókniny - bo myślałem że to tylko niepotrzebne koszty - teraz na pewno bym ją dał.

----------


## Robaczywy

Wojak65, u mnie glina, niektórzy twierdzą, żeby  nie wybierać jak jest glina, ale sam nie wiem.
Narazie rozważam dwie opcje:
-. Wybrać 40-50cm ziemi
-. Geowłóknina
-. 10cm piasku
-. gruz betonowy
-. Na górę coś drobniejszego

Przy drodze 130m * 4m liczę, że wejdzie z 50 ton piasku i 350 gruzu i ze 2-3 dni pracy koparki. To wersja droższa i powiedzmy docelowa.

Druga opcja to wysypać na to co jest teraz, bez żadnego korytowania i ściągania humusu, gruz betonowy. Myślicie, ze to da radę rok wytrzymać i umożliwić wjazd gruszki, pompy, bloczków? Jeśli tak to skłaniam się ku tej opcji, ponieważ możliwe, że kupię od sasiada 50 metrów innej drogi i wtedy tam będę utwardzał już docelowo. Poza tym na tych 130mb gmina będzie ciągnąć kanalizację, niby bokiem, ale trochę rozkopia, a potem moga nie naprawić tak jak trzeba..obawiam się, czy warto.

Czy zgłaszałeś w starostwie utwardzanie drogi?

----------


## Emek81

Witam, My też zaczynamy w tym roku, może marzec zależy od banku ^^ dzisiaj naskrobałem pierwszy wpis w dzienniku. Zapraszamy wszystkich. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...a-stodo%C5%82a

Powodzenia wszystkim startującym jak i tym w trakcie.

----------


## agb

> Witam, My też zaczynamy w tym roku, może marzec zależy od banku ^^ dzisiaj naskrobałem pierwszy wpis w dzienniku. Zapraszamy wszystkich. 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...a-stodo%C5%82a
> 
> Powodzenia wszystkim startującym jak i tym w trakcie.


"Normalne" dzienniki na forum lepiej się czyta  :big tongue:

----------


## janosik86

Dokładnie, załóż nowy temat i prowadź w nim dziennik. Zdecydowanie lepiej się to czyta.

----------


## mirabelki2

Witamy , 
Również zaczynamy w tym roku  :smile:  jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie przełom kwietnia/maja , zależy od ekipy. 
Zapraszam do dziennika  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...abelkach-ver-2

Życzymy wszystkim dużo wytrwałości i cierpliwości , bo chyba każdy z Nas już by chciał się wprowadzać. Podobnie jak większość planujemy wejść na parter pod koniec 2019 roku. 

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## dzinks0

Witam wszystkich☺ my zaczynamy 7go maja jeśli pogoda nie przeszkodzi. Ekipy ustawione, materiał częściowo kupiony i nic tylko czekać i dopinać drobnostki.

----------


## agb

Wpisuję się i ja awansem. Awansem, bo pierwotnie miałem budować w 2015. Ale wtedy jeszcze naiwnie wierzyłem, że w 2 miesiące od kupna działki będę miał PNB na działce leśnej z rozbiórką po drodze  :Lol:  A i działki tamtej w końcu nie kupiłem. Czekam na świstek i wtedy składam wniosek o PNB. Start planuję na czerwiec/lipiec - może uda się wcześniej.

Poza tym, że faktycznie bym już chciał zacząć, to opóźnienie wyszło na dobre - projekt zmieniałem 2 razy od pierwotnego planu i teraz to jest to.

----------


## marcin225

Ja w tym roku też zaczynam walkę. PnB już jest, grunt pod budowę domu wymieniony w zeszłym miesiącu. Mam nadzieję , że jak pogoda pozwoli to w marcu wystartuje (umowa mówi o 1 marca ale to pobożne życzenia raczej).

----------


## bez_cukru

Witajcie, my również mamy plan żeby zacząć na wiosnę budować. W skrócie: działka 1100 m2, dom parterowy 171 m2 z podwójnym garażem i pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi. Dach płaski, nowoczesna bryła, WM z rekuperacją, ogrzewanie gaz. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i wszystkich rozpoczynających budowę, życzę powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

U mnie dzisiaj zaczęły się pierwsze prace. Koparka korytuje drogę, popołudniu albo jutro przyjedzie gruz  :cool:  Dorwałem betonowy za 400zł / patelnia z transportem.

----------


## Wojak65

> Witajcie, my również mamy plan żeby zacząć na wiosnę budować. W skrócie: działka 1100 m2, dom parterowy 171 m2 z podwójnym garażem i pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi. Dach płaski, nowoczesna bryła, WM z rekuperacją, ogrzewanie gaz. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i wszystkich rozpoczynających budowę, życzę powodzenia



Bardzo jestem ciekaw Twojego projektu - masz już jakieś rzuty ??

----------


## jaromkv

Jest ktoś w stanie wytłumaczyć mi co wchodzi w skład stropu lekkiego ?

W projekcie nie mam tego wyszczególnione, jest tylko wzmianka, że jest to strop lekki. Dom parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego. Dach krokwiowo-kleszczowy. 
Ściany nośne zakończone wieńcem żelbetowym + do zrobienia dwie belki żelbetowe. W projekcie murłaty, belki drewniane są wyszczególnione w konstrukcji dachu. 

Pytam bo dostaliśmy pierwszą transzę z banku z wyszczególnionymi pracami jakie mają być zrobione aby uruchomić transze drugą. Min. jest tam właśnie strop.

----------


## agb

W projekcie nie masz żadnego rysunku stropu?

----------


## jaromkv

Mam rysunek konstrukcji dachu. Na wieniec przychodzi murałta, na nią belki 16x18 ale tak jak mówie to jest w konstrukcji dachu wyszczególnione. 
Dlatego ciekaw jestem czy jako strop lekki to można np. wziąć ułożenie murłaty + belki (nie mówię o późniejszym ociepleniu itd) 

Po prostu dziwi mnie to, bo pierwsza transze kończy mi strop, gdzie dopiero w drugiej mam konstrukcję dachu. Chyba, że bank od tak sobie robi te zestawienia. Ale tego się dopiero dowiem. Jak dla mnie to: wieniec + belki żelbetowe + murłaty + belki 16x18 to będzie strop. Belki konstrukcyjne dachu będą również jako stropowe.

----------


## Arktur

Cześć. Dołączam do budujących w 2018 roku. PnB dzisiaj odebrane, planowane rozpoczęcie prac marzec/kwiecień. Projekt Z301 z małymi zmianami.

----------


## bez_cukru

Wojak65 mam już rzut, jak tylko nauczę się jak wstawiać zdjęcia na forum to wrzucę, może założę dziennik lub galerie kto wie  :Smile:

----------


## jaromkv

Jaka jest uczciwa stawka za wymurowanie m2 ściany nośnej z porothermu 30 cm p+w i czy nadproża są w cenie czy nie ?  

Jutro jadę spotkać się z majstrem bo przygotował wycenę i ewentualnie chciałbym mieć jakieś rozeznanie ?

----------


## jaworowe_drewno

> Projekt Z301 z małymi zmianami.


Cześć! Tak się składa, że ja również w tym roku zaczynam przygodę z Z301 w wersji NF40. Jutro zaczynam od korytowania drogi - u mnie niestety 400zł za Kamaza gruzu który trzeba jeszcze załadować i pokruszyć na miejscu - mało opłacalny biznes w porównaniu z tłuczniem

----------


## Briksdal

Start w kwietniu tuż po świętach koniec SSO sierpień/wrzesień. Kompleksowo wszytko robi nam wykonawca. Po wyborze projektu teraz kolej na kolejną ciężką decyzję OKNA. Jest jakaś bratnia dusza z rejonu Katowic.

----------


## Marcin_Ż

Cześć ja buduje w Oświęcimiu czyli nie tak daleko od Katowic i mogę Ci polecić okna z firmy OKNOPLUS a firmę Janus z Pszczyny. Okna super, montaż bez zastrzeżeń czyli wszystko tak jak powinno być  :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

Witam. 
Moim wyzwaniem będzie budowa domku "dla emeryta" w miarę energooszczędnego, według projektu https://z500.pl/projekt/357/Z7_L_GL,...j-stronie.html z niewielkimi zmianami.
Projekt mam, działka kupiona, papierologia w trakcie, ekipa budowlańców na kwiecień.
Obecne dylematy - opór żony przed oknami typu FIX (jak ja to będę myła itd  :wink:  oraz garaż w bryle budynku (ogrzewany czy nie)...inne problemy zapewne przyjdą z czasem  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich i życzę bezproblemowego przejścia przez Wasze wyzwania .

----------


## agaz_75

> Witam. 
> Moim wyzwaniem będzie budowa domku "dla emeryta" w miarę energooszczędnego, według projektu https://z500.pl/projekt/357/Z7_L_GL,...j-stronie.html z niewielkimi zmianami.
> Projekt mam, działka kupiona, papierologia w trakcie, ekipa budowlańców na kwiecień.
> Obecne dylematy - opór żony przed oknami typu FIX (jak ja to będę myła itd  oraz garaż w bryle budynku (ogrzewany czy nie)...inne problemy zapewne przyjdą z czasem 
> Pozdrawiam Wszystkich i życzę bezproblemowego przejścia przez Wasze wyzwania .


Co do garażu też mamy w bryle domu ...zastanawiałam się nad podłogówką rzadziej połozoną niż w domu ale zostałam sprowadzona do parteru  :smile: kilka osób i  nawet mój maż który będzie miał tam swój kąt stwierdził że NIE i będzie ewentualnie grzejnik . Też mamy fixy nie do końca mi to jakoś leżało ale jednak przy tym zostanę mycie lepsze niż przy tradycyjnych ( mamy parterówkę więc wyjdę sobie spokojnie na zewnątrz i je umyje ..nie są to okna  wysokie ...każdy jest w stanie je umyć   :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Co do garażu też mamy w bryle domu ...zastanawiałam się nad podłogówką rzadziej połozoną niż w domu ale zostałam sprowadzona do parteru kilka osób i  nawet mój maż który będzie miał tam swój kąt stwierdził że NIE i będzie ewentualnie grzejnik . Też mamy fixy nie do końca mi to jakoś leżało ale jednak przy tym zostanę mycie lepsze niż przy tradycyjnych ( mamy parterówkę więc wyjdę sobie spokojnie na zewnątrz i je umyje ..nie są to okna  wysokie ...każdy jest w stanie je umyć


Czy mąż Twój i te inne osoby, jakoś uzasadniły owe NIE dla podłogówki? Ja też o nim myślałem (o grzejniku oczywiście) ale jakoś kłóci mi się z koncepcją 'podłogówka wszędzie' bo musi mieć wyższą temperaturę wody zasilającej ,a to dodatkowy koszt i dodatkowe urządzenie (mieszacz), które może się zepsuć.
Na dodatek w moim garażu będzie...tłoczno i zawsze się go czymś puknie, obije....
Budowlańcy mówią, żeby wcale nie ocieplać garażu, tylko ścianę pomiędzy domem a nim. Mniejszy garaż, ale nie trzeba ocieplać jego podłogi, więc taniej.
Dobrze, że jest trochę czasu na zastanowienie  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Przywitam się bo i my mamy plany zacząć w tym roku, jak Bóg da i zdrowie będzie... 
Rzucam się na głęboką wodę bo planuję budować samemu stąd dziennik w dziale samoroby... zobaczymy, życie zweryfikuje...  
Oczywiście ciekawskich zapraszam do dziennika ale póki co nie ma tam zbyt wiele  :smile:  Planowane wbicie łopaty gdzieś na przełomie marca kwietnia, obecnie czekamy już na PnB. 

Powodzenia wszystkim i oby pogoda była łaskawa a zdrowie dopisywało  :smile:

----------


## Wojak65

To może i ja wtrącę swoje 3 grosze do bocianków 2018 odnośnie ogrzewania w garażu.

W pierwszym domu miałem grzejnik w garażu (tylko i wyłącznie żeby przełamać temp 0 stopni). Ściana między domem a garażem ocieplona styropianem i otynkowana. 
Całkowicie się to nie sprawdziło, zimno przenikało do domu narożnikami ścian z obu stron (tam nie da się położyć ocieplenia) i w obu pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych była zimna ściana w tym narożniku co było odczuwalne dla całego pomieszczenia.

Radzę jeśli już ktoś nie chce mieć ogrzewania w garażu oddylatować już na etapie fundamentów garaż od bryły budynku i tam wstawić styropian.

Teraz mam podłogówkę w garażu i myślę że będzie o niebo lepiej niż wcześniej  :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Racja,

generalnie domy energooszczędne powinny nie mieć garażu, a jeśli tak, to garaż zupełnie oddzielony od domu na osobnym fundamencie,

tak jak pisze Wojak65 jeśli w domu mamy 22-23 ST a w garażu 0-5 St. to zawsze ciepło będzie uciekać do garażu, narożnikami czy innym miejscem.

----------


## Owczar

Witam wszystkich!

W tym roku też chcemy rozpocząć budowę i zamknąć się w SSZ na zimę. 

Pierwszy wpis w dzienniku budowy się pojawił.
Miejsce inwetycji Pruszków. Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie komentarze. Sporo czytam na forum, ale nie sposób zweryfikować wszystkich decyzji. 

Z tego co widzę, to muszę przemyśleć ogrzewanie w garażu - i chyba jednak się skuszę, szczególnie, że dom będzie na płycie fundamentowej, dlatego rezygnuje z izolacji od wewnątrz. Ogrzewanie będzie ścienne. 

Pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## Wekto

> Radzę jeśli już ktoś nie chce mieć ogrzewania w garażu oddylatować już na etapie fundamentów garaż od bryły budynku i tam wstawić styropian.


Bez podłogówki i grzejnika. Temperatura nigdy nie zeszła poniżej 0oC a na ogół utrzymuje się w okolicach 8-10oC. 
Garaż przyklejony do domu ale jednocześnie oddzielony izolacją termiczną z niezależną konstrukcją nośną. Dopiero na etapie wylewania jastrychu zrezygnowaliśmy z izolacji termicznej posadzki. Przez to obniżyła się podłoga i wzrosły koszty bramy (10 cm wyższa a to już wymiar niestandardowy). Można to było uwzględnić wcześniej W każdym razie brak odcięcia od gruntu w garażu to była jedna z lepszych decyzji budowlanych. Tzw. ciepło ziemi w zupełności wystarcza aby utrzymać niezłą temperaturę w garażu.

----------


## jaromkv

Orientuje się ktoś jak wygląda sprawa zjazdu z drogi gminnej. Mam działkę, buduję dom...w mapie zagospodarowania terenu ma zaznaczony planowany zjazd z drogi wg.odrębnego opracowania. 
I teraz w zasadzię miejsce gdzie mam ten planowany zjazd budowlańcy utwardzili gruzem, na to tłuczeń bo pompo-gruszka nie miała by jak wjechać.

Wiem, że pozwolenie na budowę już nie jest wymagane, ale czy muszę to gdzieś jeszcze zgłaszać. Czy projektant adaptujący budynek to już zrobił. W zadzie już zgłupiałem. Dziś zauważyłem, że piszę tam "planowany zjazd wg. odrębnego opracowania". Ale chyba przy uzyskiwaniu PNB zjazd trzeba było ustalić ? Nie chcę płacić jakiejś kary, a jest już po fakcie ?

----------


## agb

O ile się nie mylę, to obecnie zjazd z drogi gminnej nie wymaga żadnych formalności.

----------


## Briksdal

> Orientuje się ktoś jak wygląda sprawa zjazdu z drogi gminnej. Mam działkę, buduję dom...w mapie zagospodarowania terenu ma zaznaczony planowany zjazd z drogi wg.odrębnego opracowania. 
> I teraz w zasadzię miejsce gdzie mam ten planowany zjazd budowlańcy utwardzili gruzem, na to tłuczeń bo pompo-gruszka nie miała by jak wjechać.
> 
> Wiem, że pozwolenie na budowę już nie jest wymagane, ale czy muszę to gdzieś jeszcze zgłaszać. Czy projektant adaptujący budynek to już zrobił. W zadzie już zgłupiałem. Dziś zauważyłem, że piszę tam "planowany zjazd wg. odrębnego opracowania". Ale chyba przy uzyskiwaniu PNB zjazd trzeba było ustalić ? Nie chcę płacić jakiejś kary, a jest już po fakcie ?


Musisz uzyskać decyzję lokalizacji zjazdu wydaną przez Zarządcę Drogi czyli Urząd Miasta lub Zarząd Dróg (w zależności od miasta). Z pewnością będą chcieli, aby uzgodnić z nimi projekt zjazdu. Skoro zapisy w PB budynku są takie jak piszesz "wg innego opracowania" musisz zlecić wykonanie takiego projektu. Koszt 1000-3000zł.

----------


## jaromkv

> Musisz uzyskać decyzję lokalizacji zjazdu wydaną przez Zarządcę Drogi czyli Urząd Miasta lub Zarząd Dróg (w zależności od miasta). Z pewnością będą chcieli, aby uzgodnić z nimi projekt zjazdu. Skoro zapisy w PB budynku są takie jak piszesz "wg innego opracowania" musisz zlecić wykonanie takiego projektu. Koszt 1000-3000zł.


Nie no. Zgodę lokalizacji to chyba uzyskuje się podczas adaptacji projektu. Dom usytuowany mam tak, ze gdyby teraz odmówili mi zjazdu to jestem załatwiony. Więc jakim prawem wydali PnB.
Zgodzę się, że ewentualny projekt to odrębna sprawa. 

Całość papierów załatwiał mi połnomocnik i nie mogę się z nim dogadać.

Edit: Teraz przeczytałem wniosek o Pozwolenie na Budowę i w jednym z punktów jest:
"11. Zezwolenie na lokalizację zjazdu lub przebudowę zjazdu." czyli lokalizacja jest uzgodniona. Natomiast w tym momencie projekt czy nawet zgłoszenie potrzebne nie jest bo jest to droga gminna. Mam taką nadzieję.

----------


## Briksdal

> Nie no. Zgodę lokalizacji to chyba uzyskuje się podczas adaptacji projektu. Dom usytuowany mam tak, ze gdyby teraz odmówili mi zjazdu to jestem załatwiony. Więc jakim prawem wydali PnB.
> Zgodzę się, że ewentualny projekt to odrębna sprawa. 
> 
> Całość papierów załatwiał mi połnomocnik i nie mogę się z nim dogadać.
> 
> Edit: Teraz przeczytałem wniosek o Pozwolenie na Budowę i w jednym z punktów jest:
> "11. Zezwolenie na lokalizację zjazdu lub przebudowę zjazdu." czyli lokalizacja jest uzgodniona. Natomiast w tym momencie projekt czy nawet zgłoszenie potrzebne nie jest bo jest to droga gminna. Mam taką nadzieję.


Postępowanie administracyjne PnB i DLZ to dwie rozdzielne sprawy. Można dostać PnB na inwestycję bez zjazdu, który potem trzeba doprojektować. Sam cytat "11. Zezwolenie na lokalizację zjazdu lub przebudowę zjazdu." niewiele mówi. 

Jak słusznie napisałeś dogadaj wszystko z pełnomocnikiem i wykonaj telefon do "drogowców" to rozwieje twoje wątpliwości.

----------


## ag2a

Jaka to gmina? Tak jak Ci pisałem wystarczy pewnie wypełnienie jednego wniosku i dołączenie kopii mapy zagospodarowania terenu. Bez żadnego projektu czy innych spraw.

----------


## Briksdal

> Jaka to gmina? Tak jak Ci pisałem wystarczy pewnie wypełnienie jednego wniosku i dołączenie kopii mapy zagospodarowania terenu. Bez żadnego projektu czy innych spraw.


Piszesz o decyzji lokalizacji zjazdu czy o uzgodnieniu zagospodarowania działki przylegającej do pasa drogowego?
Opieram się na przepisach a nie zwyczajach panujących w poszczególnych regionach naszego kraju.

----------


## ag2a

W październiku składałem w gminie wniosek o lokalizację zjazdu i chcieli bym zaznaczył gdzie chce mieć lub dołączył plan zagospodarowania mojej działki.

----------


## aisme

Witam,
My zaczęliśmy co prawda w listopadzie 2017, ale mozna powiedzieć, że w 2018 idziemy z pracami najbardziej czasochłonnymi.
Drogę doprowadziliśmy- około 65 metrów bieżących. Fundamenty z chudziakiem. Czekamy na załatwienia w banku i zaczynamy działać- może koniec lutego? 
Chcielibyśmy  :smile: 
Powodzenia dla wszystkich zaczynających!!!

----------


## Owczar

Witam,

Może ktoś mi podpowie. Jeszcze nie byłem w banku. Ale gdybym chciał wziąć kredyt tylko na połowę kosztów budowy domu to najlepiej ubiegać się o kredyt na początku, czy lepiej w momencie gdy część wybudowana z własnych środków będzie już wybudowana?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Witam,
> 
> Może ktoś mi podpowie. Jeszcze nie byłem w banku. Ale gdybym chciał wziąć kredyt tylko na połowę kosztów budowy domu to najlepiej ubiegać się o kredyt na początku, czy lepiej w momencie gdy część wybudowana z własnych środków będzie już wybudowana?


Zdecydowanie lepiej, jak już masz coś wybudowane. My staraliśmy się o kredyt na budowę do stanu deweloperskiego. Początkowo chcieli nam wcisnąć sporo większą sumę, niż planowaliśmy. Uparliśmy się, że chcemy jednak mniejszą kwotę. Mimo, że wkładu własnego mieliśmy więcej, niż braliśmy kredytu, nie było łatwo. Musieliśmy wykazać, że już budowa rozpoczęta (płyta fundamentowa już była) i że dysponujemy jakimiś finansami na koncie. Dopiero, jak spełniliśmy te warunki, zgodzili się na kredyt, który nie pokrywał kosztów całej budowy. 

Tak przy okazji, witam wszystkie bocianki 2018 i życzę powodzenia!
Nie taki diabeł straszny  :wink:  Tylko bądźcie czujni  :wink:   :bye:

----------


## Robaczywy

My zaczęliśmy się zastanawiać czy przypadkiem nie dołożyć okien dachowych, w pokojach 1 i 2, aktualnie sa tam tylko balkonowe. Pokój 1 ma około 16m2 użytkowych i dwa okna balkonowe 85x210, pokój 2 ma ok 14m2 i dwa okna 90x210. 1 ma okna na zachód, a 2 na wschód. Co o tym myślicie? Raczej wolałbym nie - wiadomo - koszty i straty ciepła, ale jeśli ma być za ciemno to się zrobi.



Ciagle czekamy na kredyt, niestety, ale bank jest zawalony wnioskami z MDM, minęły 2 tygodnie, a analityk jeszcze nawet na niego nie spojrzał. Niby nowa ustawa o kredycie hipotecznym wymusza na bankach decyzję w ciagu 21 dni, ale np. BGŻ obchodzi to tak, że licza od złożenia kompletnego wniosku, a kompletność potwierdza analityk...i na to czekamy od 2 tygodni...

Żeby nudno nie było to kupiłem kibelek - sławojke, nówka sztuka za 350zł + 'na flaszkę' za transport.

----------


## Dżoana1

Witam   :roll eyes: 

Tak jak w temacie wątku należę do osób które w tym roku mają zamiar się budować. U mnie dopiero temat kupna działki ale projekt upatrzony pod nią jest. Oczywiście z małymi przeróbkami. 
U mnie w planach projekt Domidea 1 w2 
Ciekawe czy będę tutaj sama z tym projektem czy jednak ktoś się znajdzie kto również wybrał ten projekt?  :wink: 

Dodam że projekt to parterówka z możliwością adaptacji poddasza. Jednak nie zamierzamy póki co robić góry a co za tym idzie i schodów. Może kiedyś   góra będzie nam potrzebna na pokoje , a moze też sie zdarzyć że tylko jakiś stryszek  mały sie wygospodaruje  :smile:

----------


## bRutaL

Witam 

My także startujemyz budową k. Bielska w Jaworzu, jak się uda to w lutym. Na dniach czekam na  PnB. Domek bez dużych zmian wg. projektu 
https://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty...ej-25.html?c=1

Pustak 25+15cm styro
Plyta fudnamentowa grzewcza 
Dach w dachówce betonowej Brass Celtycka Antracyt
100% podłogówka no i garaż to będzie blaszak tynkowany na osobnej mini płycie 

Powodzenia wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## artzet

Dzień dobry,
Wreszcie zaczynamy! Dom w dziewannie 2p ver-2 z małymi zmianami - lokalizacja Pomorze. 
PnB jest.
Blaszak na działce jest.
Pogodę można tu gdzieś zamówić?
Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim startującym z nami powodzenia.
PS
Ech, żeby się udało instalacje robić na jesień...

----------


## Dżoana1

> ...
> Plyta fudnamentowa grzewcza


*bRutaL* u nas też w planach płyta fundamentowa. Dużo czytałam o grzewczej ale nigdzie nie doczytałam o ile droższa jest od samej płyty. Ile Was płyta wyniesie i ile metrów? U Nas parterówka jakieś 145 metrów wyjdzie. 
I czy dobrze wyczytałam ze przy takim sposobie wykonania  ogrzewania dobrze jest jego nigdy nie "wygaszać"??
Decydujemy się na płytę ze względu na wody gruntowe 1,2-1,5  i przede wszystkim chcemy jak najszybciej dom postawić jak już zaczniemy  a płyta trochę to przyspiesza  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> *bRutaL* u nas też w planach płyta fundamentowa. Dużo czytałam o grzewczej ale nigdzie nie doczytałam o ile droższa jest od samej płyty. Ile Was płyta wyniesie i ile metrów? U Nas parterówka jakieś 145 metrów wyjdzie.


Ja mam płytę fundamentową grzewczą o powierzchni 117 m2. Dopłata do płyty za system grzewczy (kable w płycie + wypaśne sterowniki  :wink:  to 15 tyś.)




> I czy dobrze wyczytałam ze przy takim sposobie wykonania  ogrzewania dobrze jest jego nigdy nie "wygaszać"??


Nie wiem, gdzie wyczytałaś takie cuda  :wink:  Zwykle, ogrzewanie w płycie robi się po to, żeby móc wykorzystać jej akumulacyjność. Mówię tu o sytuacji, kiedy płyta jest docelową podłogą. Jeśli nie zależy Ci na akumulacji, robisz na płycie wylewkę i w wylewce ogrzewanie podłogowe, które pracuje bez względu na pory dnia i nocy. Jednak żadne ogrzewanie nie chodzi non stop. 




> Decydujemy się na płytę ze względu na wody gruntowe 1,2-1,5  i przede wszystkim chcemy jak najszybciej dom postawić jak już zaczniemy  a płyta trochę to przyspiesza


Jeśli planujecie płytę, jako docelową posadzkę, to nie "trochę", ale znacznie przyśpieszy Wam to budowę. W ciągu tygodnia, otrzymacie gotową podłogę, z instalacjami wodnymi, kanalizą, hydro- i termoizolacją od gruntu, z opaską przeciwwysadzinową, jeśli zachodzi potrzeba, to również z drenażem odprowadzającym wody gruntowe. Że nie wspomnę o ogrzewaniu, jeśli będzie to płyta grzewcza  :wink: 
Wiem, że ceny fundamentu płytowego początkowo przerażają, ale jak się podliczy etapy, których unikasz, dzięki płycie, to okazuje się, że nie wychodzi dużo drożej, a ile prościej, cieplej i szybciej  :wink:

----------


## Dżoana1

*annatulipanna*  dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile:  Z tym grzaniem pewnie coś źle zrozumiałam  :big tongue:  budowa domu to dla mnie czarna magia i te wszystkie pojęcia magia jeszcze większa  :big grin: 

Bardzo mnie kusi płyta grzewcza ale tak jak piszesz te pierwsze koszta przerażają i nie wiem jak na to męża namówię  :big tongue:  Ile  mniej wyszłoby ogrzewanie podłogowe robione w późniejszym  etapie? Rozumiem ze  całość płyty grzewczej od podstaw robi ta sama firma?

----------


## agb

Odezwij się do Brinkamana dostaniesz wycenę na płytę zwykłą i grzewczą. U mnie w ofercie grzewcza była droższa o ok 27% względem zwykłej z takim samym ociepleniem.

Edit: w zasadzie to trochę nieprecyzyjnie napisałem, bo powyższe dotyczyło 20 XPS. A przy 30cm kwotowo różnica jest ta sama. Precyzyjniej będzie powiedzieć, że grzewcza jest <100zł/m2 droższa.

----------


## bRutaL

*Dżoana1*

Sorki nie widziałem twojego pytania. Ogólnie rozstrzał cenowy przy płytach jest ogromny ja mam płytę ok90 m2  i ogólnie podszedłem do tego w ten sposób. Ma być ciepło, taniej i szybciej. Głownie chciałem zyskać czas, brak mostków, kasę przy zachowaniu podobnych parametrów jak w projekcie. Sprawdziłem różne firmy i technologicznie też są spore różnice. Nie mogę ci polecić jeszcze z czystym sumieniem bo za tydzień :cool:  zaczynamy budowę płyty ale powinna mi wyjść mniej niż ławy a jak doliczę że mam w cenie wod-kan i ogrzewanie podłogowe i mogę na to położyć panele to wychodzi mi dużo taniej, Przynajmniej na papierze  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> *annatulipanna*  dziękuję za odpowiedź  Z tym grzaniem pewnie coś źle zrozumiałam  budowa domu to dla mnie czarna magia i te wszystkie pojęcia magia jeszcze większa 
> 
> Bardzo mnie kusi płyta grzewcza ale tak jak piszesz te pierwsze koszta przerażają i nie wiem jak na to męża namówię  Ile  mniej wyszłoby ogrzewanie podłogowe robione w późniejszym  etapie? Rozumiem ze  całość płyty grzewczej od podstaw robi ta sama firma?


Namówisz, namówisz  :wink: 
Ja namówiłam, to i Tobie się uda  :wink: 
Tylko tutaj trzeba konkretnych argumentów  :big tongue: 
Nie przejdzie tekst typu: "Kochanie, a może zrobimy płytę fundamentową, zamiast zwykłych fundamentów? Tyle się o tym naczytałam i to rewelacyjne rozwiązanie. Jest taka ciepła i bardzo szybko się ją robi. Tylko jest sporo droższa".   :big lol:  

Ja przygotowałam sobie porównanie cenowe tradycyjnych fundamentów (wycenę zrobiła mi moja KB), pogadałam z moim budowlańcem, jak to u niego wygląda. Miałam 4 wyceny płyty fundamentowej z ogrzewaniem i bez. Doliczyłam , co nas czeka, jeśli nie zrobimy płyty (chudziaki, styropiany, ułożenie rur od wody w izolacji podłogi, wylewki...do tego cała ta hydro i termoizolacja fundamentów. To wszystko rozciągnęłoby się w czasie i trzeba by za każdy etap płacić innej ekipie. No i oczywiście ogrzewanie! A tak, po tygodniu od rozpoczęcia robót budowlanych miałam to wszystko z głowy. Łącznie z ogrzewaniem wyniosło nas to 55 tyś. brutto.
Zwykłe fundamenty miałam wycenione na ponad 30 tyś. To teraz dolicz sobie koszt styropianu podłogowego, wylewek, rozprowadzenia wody i ogrzewania wraz ze sterowaniem.
Dla mnie to nie było przepłacanie. Nawet, jeśli wyszło drożej, to otrzymałam produkt nieporównywalnie lepszy i w dużo krótszym czasie  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> *Dżoana1*
> 
> Sorki nie widziałem twojego pytania. Ogólnie rozstrzał cenowy przy płytach jest ogromny ja mam płytę ok90 m2  i ogólnie podszedłem do tego w ten sposób. Ma być ciepło, taniej i szybciej. Głownie chciałem zyskać czas, brak mostków, kasę przy zachowaniu podobnych parametrów jak w projekcie. Sprawdziłem różne firmy i technologicznie też są spore różnice. Nie mogę ci polecić jeszcze z czystym sumieniem bo za tydzień zaczynamy budowę płyty ale powinna mi wyjść mniej niż ławy a jak doliczę że mam w cenie wod-kan i ogrzewanie podłogowe i mogę na to położyć panele to wychodzi mi dużo taniej, Przynajmniej na papierze


Dokładnie  :wink: 
Mniej więcej, to samo pisałam w tym samym czasie  :wink:

----------


## Dżoana1

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile:  Co do wyceny to trochę muszę z nią poczekać bo jak pisałam jesteśmy na etapie kupna działki a to chwilę potrwa bo dopiero geodeta złożył papiery do gminy o podział działki na 3 z których jedną chcemy kupić. Liczę na cud że w ciągu 2 miesięcy działka będzie nasza. Do tego w projekcie będą przeróbki w tym dobudowa kawałka przy garażu. A z tego co rozumiem to musi być już projekt bo chyba decydując się też na podłogówkę musi być dokładny projekt aby uwzględnili ściany itp? Bo chyba pod nimi podłogówki nie będzie?  :big tongue: 

Mając płytę grzewczą stawia się ściany, dach, wstawia ona i drzwi i wewnątrz można juz działać z elektryką, tynkami , podłogami itp? Dla mnie to świetny scenariusz, nie powiem  :smile: 

Do tego wszystkiego planujemy ogrzewanie gazowe i rekuperację. 

A prócz samych plusów płyty jakieś minusy prócz ceny?  :big grin:

----------


## WojtekP2018

Witam, serdecznie wszystkich budujących się, oraz fachowców dzielących się swoją widzą na forum.

----------


## Pytajnick

> *Dżoana1*
> 
> Sorki nie widziałem twojego pytania. Ogólnie rozstrzał cenowy przy płytach jest ogromny ja mam płytę ok90 m2  i ogólnie podszedłem do tego w ten sposób. Ma być ciepło, taniej i szybciej. Głownie chciałem zyskać czas, brak mostków, kasę przy zachowaniu podobnych parametrów jak w projekcie. Sprawdziłem różne firmy i technologicznie też są spore różnice. Nie mogę ci polecić jeszcze z czystym sumieniem bo za tydzień zaczynamy budowę płyty ale powinna mi wyjść mniej niż ławy a jak doliczę że mam w cenie wod-kan i ogrzewanie podłogowe i mogę na to położyć panele to wychodzi mi dużo taniej, Przynajmniej na papierze


NIGDY płyta fundamentowa nie wyjdzie taniej niż tradycyjne ławy./fundament Jest to o tyle dziwne, że dla wykonawcy jest prosta w budowie i szybsza a jak wiadomo CZAS TO PIENIĄDZ a i przecież pracownik drogi. ŻADEN z wiodących wykonawców płyt na moje pytania dotyczące uzasadnienia ceny płyty, nie potrafił sensownie uzasadnić kosztów. A już najbardziej "porażały" mnie ich kosmiczne ceny ław, jakie mają w swoich przykładach porównawczych  :big grin:  Owszem, mogą przestraszyć, ale nie kogoś, kto od lat domy buduje i zna ceny. 
Jak ktoś ma trudne warunki terenowe, zależy mu na czasie i nie są dla niego koszta ważne, to ława jak najbardziej jest odpowiednim rozwiązaniem. Jeśli jednak ktoś ma czas plus jakiekolwiek zdolności manualne, chęć poznania czy pojęcie, może śmiało robić ławy/fundament  :smile: 

PS - do ceny płyty doliczajcie sobie koszty dostosowania gruntu pod nią. Bywa różnie i czasami kosztownie. Później musicie mieć ekipę murarzy, której dodatkowym zadaniem będzie...dbanie o płytę, bo to przecież ostateczna szlichta pod płytki/panele. Różnie z tym bywa. Są ekipy, gdzie jest zawsze czysto i po pracy codziennie sprzątają, ale są i takie ,że nie przejdziesz metra bez potknięcia się o coś.Belkę łatwo podnieść, ale już  zeskrobywać zaschnięte kleje czy zaprawę to udręka. Warto też mieć znajomego z takim fajny urządzeniem jak np Bosch GSL 2 Professional, by sprawdził dzieło wykonawcy. Ja mam... i często gaszę nim uśmiech inwestorów, którzy są święcie przekonani, że mają posadzki idealne pod płytki/panele. Kupiłem je nie po to, by czerpać satysfakcję z czyjejś "niedoli" tylko dla własnego bezpieczeństwa, bo czasami trudno jest ludzi przekonać, że układanie paneli na krzywej posadzce grozi ich uszkodzeniem itd itp,  albo że lepiej jest położyć warstwę zaprawy wyrównującej niż kłaść płytki na 3 cm kleju.

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja mam idealne warunki gruntowe pod budowę i koszty były dla mnie ważne podczas wyboru płyta - ławy. Jednak płyta nie wychodziła dużo drożej, a może nawet taniej niż tradycyjny fundament plus wszystko dodatkowe, co zyskujemy dzięki płycie. Także nie zgadzam się ze stwierdzeniem, że płyta nigdy nie wyjdzie taniej.

Jeśli ktoś ma czas i zdolności manualne i może sam zrobić fundament, to jeszcze łatwiej, taniej i szybciej zrobi sobie płytę (co wielu forumowiczów już udowodniło).

Moja płyta przetrwała całą budowę, bez żadnych placków kleju, czy zaprawy. Dopiero tynkarze zostawili mi sporo roboty na później  :sad: 

Moi wykonawcy płyty zapewniają o maksymalnych odchyłach w całej płycie do 5 mm.  Tymczasem w samej łazience miałam 1 cm spadku i trzeba było klejem równać. Ale to nie zgasiło mojego entuzjazmu w stosunku do płyty. Mając do czynienia z różnymi wykonawcami, nie spodziewam się, idealnie wykonanych prac.
Budowlańcy szybko sprowadzili mnie do brutalnej rzeczywistości, w której, jak sam czegoś nie zrobisz, to nie będzie dobrze, tylko na odwal.

Podobnie, jak wykonawcy płyt, którzy zawyżają ceny zwykłych fundamentów, po to, żeby cena ich płyty wyglądała na bardzo atrakcyjną, kolejne ekipy wchodzące na budowę, krytykują prace wykonane przed nimi, żeby nam udowodnić, jak mają teraz utrudnioną pracę i muszą zrobić więcej niż wycenili.

No tak się to wszystko kręci i zaczynając budowę, musimy być tego świadomi  :wink: 
Także zbierajcie siły na tę nierówną walkę, sami zaznajamiajcie się z poszczególnymi etapami budowy, żeby nie robili Was w jajo i do boju  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Przy okazji płyty. Jak w Waszych projektach wygląda zabezpieczenie przed wysadzeniem?

Mam wysoki pozwiom wód gruntowych. Grunt o dobrych właściwościach nośnych. Konstruktor nie chciał zastosować opaski przeciwwysadzinowej pionowej. Pozioma odpadała przez odległość od granicy - dom będzie 1,5 od działki sąsiada. 

Stanęło na tym, że w projekcie ma być wybranie gruntu po obwodzie i zagęszczenie go do 0,98. Ma to zabezpieczyć przed wysadzeniem. Dodatkowo płyta ma mieć grubość 30cm - co przy takim domu według mnie jest dość sporo. Zapytałem skąd taka grubość i dostałem odpowiedź, że po to by w przypadku wysadzenia chronić konstrukcję domu. 

Próbowałem lobbować opaskę pionową, ale konstruktor argumentował, że to złe rozwiązanie bo i tak wymaga ostrogi betonowe po obwodzie, co podroży koszty. 
Według niego, tak zagęszczony grunt daje pewność, że nie zostanie wysadzony. Ale płyta będzie grubsza chyba na wypadek gdyby wykonawca nie zagęścił. 

Z jednej strony widzę, że konstruktor się wczuł w ten projekt, ale nie wiem czy nie robi zbyt asekuracyjnie. Jest podkład z chudego betonu, na to izolacja, potem XPS 20cm, na nim kolejna izolacja. Wody gruntowe podczas badania były na ok 70cm, ale nie mam pewności czy podczas obfitych opadów nie są wyżej.

----------


## bRutaL

> NIGDY płyta fundamentowa nie wyjdzie taniej niż tradycyjne ławy./fundament Jest to o tyle dziwne, że dla wykonawcy jest prosta w budowie i szybsza a jak wiadomo CZAS TO PIENIĄDZ a i przecież pracownik drogi. ŻADEN z wiodących wykonawców płyt na moje pytania dotyczące uzasadnienia ceny płyty, nie potrafił sensownie uzasadnić kosztów. A już najbardziej "porażały" mnie ich kosmiczne ceny ław, jakie mają w swoich przykładach porównawczych  Owszem, mogą przestraszyć, ale nie kogoś, kto od lat domy buduje i zna ceny. 
> Jak ktoś ma trudne warunki terenowe, zależy mu na czasie i nie są dla niego koszta ważne, to ława jak najbardziej jest odpowiednim rozwiązaniem. Jeśli jednak ktoś ma czas plus jakiekolwiek zdolności manualne, chęć poznania czy pojęcie, może śmiało robić ławy/fundament 
> 
> PS - do ceny płyty doliczajcie sobie koszty dostosowania gruntu pod nią. Bywa różnie i czasami kosztownie. Później musicie mieć ekipę murarzy, której dodatkowym zadaniem będzie...dbanie o płytę, bo to przecież ostateczna szlichta pod płytki/panele. Różnie z tym bywa. Są ekipy, gdzie jest zawsze czysto i po pracy codziennie sprzątają, ale są i takie ,że nie przejdziesz metra bez potknięcia się o coś.Belkę łatwo podnieść, ale już  zeskrobywać zaschnięte kleje czy zaprawę to udręka. Warto też mieć znajomego z takim fajny urządzeniem jak np Bosch GSL 2 Professional, by sprawdził dzieło wykonawcy. Ja mam... i często gaszę nim uśmiech inwestorów, którzy są święcie przekonani, że mają posadzki idealne pod płytki/panele. Kupiłem je nie po to, by czerpać satysfakcję z czyjejś "niedoli" tylko dla własnego bezpieczeństwa, bo czasami trudno jest ludzi przekonać, że układanie paneli na krzywej posadzce grozi ich uszkodzeniem itd itp,  albo że lepiej jest położyć warstwę zaprawy wyrównującej niż kłaść płytki na 3 cm kleju.


Będę wiedział jak się już wybuduję a tymczasem działka, mróz i zapał inwestora  :smile:

----------


## maseka

Witamy wszystkich rozpoczynających budowę w 2018,

Po ponad rocznym oczekiwaniu na odstępstwo mamy PNB  i teraz liczę, ze już uda się nam rozpocząć przygodę z budowaniem - rozbudowywaniem (walczyliśmy od 2015). Planujemy rozbudowę z przebudową, ponieważ postanowiliśmy z synem ocalić od zapomnienia wspomnienia "naszych letnich wakacji" i nasz domek (na razie pełnił będzie funkcję letniego a potem docelowego) jest rozbudową i przebudową domku typu Brda.

----------


## fightman

Witam,
ruszam koło Lubina z budową PORTO w 2018
zamierzam budować na płycie fundamentowej

przez forum chciałbym złapać kontakt z budującymi ten projekt - wymiana doświadczeń, uwag - może namiarów na dobre ekipy
sądzę że w trakcie pojawia się ciekawe pomysły i rozwiązania do wykorzystania dla inny

Nie znalazłem zbyt wielu inf. o tym projekcie - ani budów rozpoczętych w zasięgu i okolicy, liczę więc że takie forum może to zmienić.
W moim dzienniku budowy szczegóły dot. projektu oraz linkowanie na stronę.

----------


## Robaczywy

Wreszcie droga utwardzona.
W sumie około 150 metrów. Pierwsze 40 dość łatwo się zapadało i koparka robiła spore koleiny. Poszły tam na spód 4 patelnie grubego gruzu betonowego (bardzo grubego), a na to jedna patelnia tłucznia. Na pozostałym odcinku znacznie twardziej, zero kolein. Weszło tam 9 patelni gruzu betonowego z piaskiem. Niczego nie zagęszczałem zagęszczarka, tylko tyle ile ciężarówki ugniotły. W sumie koszt gruzu i koparki 10-11tys. Radość z dojechania autem pod przyszły dom bezcenna  :big grin: . Po budowie jeszcze niestety trzeba będzie dowieźć na bidę 5 patelni tłucznia na wierzch, ale póki co jest  :cool: 

Za to bank po prawie miesiacu oczekiwania, aż analityk łaskawie spojrzy na wniosek, przesłał uwagi typu: tu jest zła data,  jednego oświadczenia brakuje itp..drobnica, ale czas leci...

----------


## agb

Czas leci jak cholera. U mnie jeden z urzędów dokładnie 30 dnia wg KPA wysłał wezwanie do uzupełnienia dając sobie jednocześnie kolejne 30 dni. W dodatku oczywiście kolejny tydzień w plecy żeby pismo wysłane z Warszawy doszło do Warszawy... 

Na pocieszenie w moim powiecie wnioski o PNB można składać w gminie, bo i tak są tam rozpatrywane. I ostatnio przeglądałem Wyszukiwarka publiczna RWDZ i widzę, że decyzje nawet w 3 tyg są wydawane  :stir the pot:

----------


## Robaczywy

PNB miałem mniej więcej w 3 tygodnie bez żadnych wezwań do uzupełnienia - tutaj niestety  nie mogę ponarzekać nawet jakbym chciał  :smile:  ale kredyt to dramat.

----------


## marcin225

> Czas leci jak cholera. U mnie jeden z urzędów dokładnie 30 dnia wg KPA wysłał wezwanie do uzupełnienia dając sobie jednocześnie kolejne 30 dni. W dodatku oczywiście kolejny tydzień w plecy żeby pismo wysłane z Warszawy doszło do Warszawy...


Miałem podobnie tyle że bardziej bezczelnie. W piątek babka zapewniała architekta , że jest wszystko ok, a we wtorek dostałem wezwanie do uzupełnienia  :big grin:  Oczywiście też wszystko na sam koniec terminu.

----------


## agb

U mnie też bez bezczelności się nie obyło. Bo dokument był złożony i pytałem osobiście czy jest ok. Był - zanim 30 dzień nie nadszedł  :mad:

----------


## Bonzi

Witam wszystkich.
Czy jest ktoś już na etapie wyboru firmy budowlanej. Ja znalazłem na forum kilka wykonawców z białej listy. Wysłałem zapytania i kilku odpowiedziało w tym między innymi:
1. Murabet Czesław Wolniewicz
2. Damian Jaroć

Czy ktoś ma jakieś opinie na temat powyższych wykonawców? Może ktoś z Was ma jakieś informacje na ich temat?
Dzięki za informacje.

----------


## Doli.

> Przy okazji płyty. Jak w Waszych projektach wygląda zabezpieczenie przed wysadzeniem?
> 
> Mam wysoki pozwiom wód gruntowych. Grunt o dobrych właściwościach nośnych. Konstruktor nie chciał zastosować opaski przeciwwysadzinowej pionowej. Pozioma odpadała przez odległość od granicy - dom będzie 1,5 od działki sąsiada. 
> 
> Stanęło na tym, że w projekcie ma być wybranie gruntu po obwodzie i zagęszczenie go do 0,98. Ma to zabezpieczyć przed wysadzeniem. Dodatkowo płyta ma mieć grubość 30cm - co przy takim domu według mnie jest dość sporo. Zapytałem skąd taka grubość i dostałem odpowiedź, że po to by w przypadku wysadzenia chronić konstrukcję domu. 
> 
> Próbowałem lobbować opaskę pionową, ale konstruktor argumentował, że to złe rozwiązanie bo i tak wymaga ostrogi betonowe po obwodzie, co podroży koszty. 
> Według niego, tak zagęszczony grunt daje pewność, że nie zostanie wysadzony. Ale płyta będzie grubsza chyba na wypadek gdyby wykonawca nie zagęścił. 
> 
> Z jednej strony widzę, że konstruktor się wczuł w ten projekt, ale nie wiem czy nie robi zbyt asekuracyjnie. Jest podkład z chudego betonu, na to izolacja, potem XPS 20cm, na nim kolejna izolacja. Wody gruntowe podczas badania były na ok 70cm, ale nie mam pewności czy podczas obfitych opadów nie są wyżej.


Pionowej nie chciał robić, bo na to chyba jakaś firma ma patent. U nas był wymieniony grunt na głębokość 1,2-1,6m - to dość podniosło koszty, więc naprawdę trzeba uważać i zrobić dokładne (min 5 punktów) badania gruntu. U nas zamiast 330 ton piachu na zasypanie wyszło ponad 700 ton i dwa dni pracy ekipy. Mieliśmy w projekcie opaske przeciwwysadzinową poziomą, ale ostatecznie z niej zrezygnowaliśmy bo piach nie jest gruntem wysadziwnowym a my mamy go nasypane dość sporo plus po obwodzie ponad 1m od obrysu płyty.

Do wszystkich, którzy zastanawiają się nad płytą: cena robocizny nie powinna być większa niż 100-110zł/m2. Wszystko ponad to to zdzierstwo. Koszty materiałów też łatwo policzyć. Zbrojenie 2-3t, betonu tyle co objętość płyty (nie bawić się z odejmowaniem zbrojenia), XPS też m2 x wysokość plus boki. Do tego koszt wody i kanalizy, u nas jakieś 1,7k oraz jeśli płyta grzewcza to koszt CO.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Wymieniliscie cały grunt czy tylko po obwodzie?

Kierownik budowy mówi że preferuje opaskę pionową, ale będę z nim rozmawiał. 

Co do wyboru ekipy. Czy nie jest trochę późno? Ja w zeszłym roku kontaktowałem się z ekipą polecona przez znajomych i na ten rok udało się wcisnąć przez problemy innych inwestorów.

----------


## Doli.

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Wymieniliscie cały grunt czy tylko po obwodzie?
> 
> Kierownik budowy mówi że preferuje opaskę pionową, ale będę z nim rozmawiał. 
> 
> Co do wyboru ekipy. Czy nie jest trochę późno? Ja w zeszłym roku kontaktowałem się z ekipą polecona przez znajomych i na ten rok udało się wcisnąć przez problemy innych inwestorów.


Nie no, wymienialiśmy cały grunt pod płytą plus 1m od obwodu płyty. Zerknij do naszego dziennika (w stopce) to na pierwszych stronach zobaczysz zdjęcia. Nasz KB nam odradził opaskę i faktycznie nawet w największe ulewy gdzie woda zalegała na działce, piach był suchy.

Co do ekipy - to zależy. Myśmy ekipy szukali w lipcu, a w sierpniu weszli. Dość porządni jeśli chodzi o jakość, ale ch**nie drodzy - coś za coś. Drugi raz bym ich nie wzięła i poczekała.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki, zerknę do dziennika.

U mnie grunt sam w sobie jest ok. Jedynie po obwodzie konstruktor zaleca wymianę i zagęszczenie do ls=0,96 (pasek o szerokości 1,5m). Dzięki temu grunt ma być niewysadzinowy dookoła nawet jeśli będzie tam woda. Ma to sens. 

Wymiana tylko po obwodzie nie powinna być bardzo droga. Z ekipami, które mają terminy na już to jak dla mnie powody są max 3. Pierwszy słabo robią i opinią ich wyprzedza, są drodzy lub trafem szczęścia wypadł im jakiś inwestor - co podobno często się zdarza w naszym biurokratycznym systemie.

----------


## Doli.

> Dzięki, zerknę do dziennika.
> 
> U mnie grunt sam w sobie jest ok. Jedynie po obwodzie konstruktor zaleca wymianę i zagęszczenie do ls=0,96 (pasek o szerokości 1,5m). Dzięki temu grunt ma być niewysadzinowy dookoła nawet jeśli będzie tam woda. Ma to sens. 
> 
> Wymiana tylko po obwodzie nie powinna być bardzo droga. Z ekipami, które mają terminy na już to jak dla mnie powody są max 3. Pierwszy słabo robią i opinią ich wyprzedza, są drodzy lub trafem szczęścia wypadł im jakiś inwestor - co podobno często się zdarza w naszym biurokratycznym systemie.


U nas było 70cm humusu i potem glina - nie dało się inaczej. Do tego badania tylko w dwóch miejscach, które pokazały że gliny jest 20-30cm, a w rzeczywistości było i 90-100cm miejscami.
Z ekipa to myśmy się załapali na podwód nr 2  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

U mnie jest piasek o zagęszczeniu ls=0,5. Więc warunki są dobre. Jedynie wysoki poziom wód gruntowych stwarza problem. 

U Was rzeczywiście było nieciekawie.

----------


## agb

@Doli: z tym 2-3t zbrojenia to nie rozpędzajmy się tak bardzo. To zależy m.in od wielkości płyty.

@Owczar: jesteś z Warszawy, nie myślałeś o skontaktowaniu się z Brinkmannem? Zrobią Ci projekt i płytę. I doradzą w sprawie gruntu.

----------


## Owczar

@agb, pierwszy raz o nich słyszę. Rozumiem, że są polecani? Warto ich zapytać o ofertę.

----------


## Doli.

> @Doli: z tym 2-3t zbrojenia to nie rozpędzajmy się tak bardzo. To zależy m.in od wielkości płyty.
> 
> @Owczar: jesteś z Warszawy, nie myślałeś o skontaktowaniu się z Brinkmannem? Zrobią Ci projekt i płytę. I doradzą w sprawie gruntu.


Jak czytam ile ludziom na średnio zbrojenia wchodzi w takie płyty pod domki to tyle właśnie. Jasne - można więcej. Nasz pierwszy konstruktor chciał wrzucić nam 5-6t zbrojenia.

----------


## agb

> @agb, pierwszy raz o nich słyszę. Rozumiem, że są polecani? Warto ich zapytać o ofertę.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-fundamentowa Nie musisz czytać całego, ale tam wielokrotnie wypowiada się właściciel firmy po nickiem tmann* Specjalizują się w płytach.




> Jak czytam ile ludziom na średnio zbrojenia wchodzi w takie płyty pod domki to tyle właśnie. Jasne - można więcej. Nasz pierwszy konstruktor chciał wrzucić nam 5-6t zbrojenia.


Ale te 2-3t to dla płyty o powierzchni 100m2, 250m2, czy obu? Można mówić o jakiejś wartości zbrojenia kg/m2, której przekroczenie daje faktycznie bunkier. Ale nie rzucać 2-3t nie znając powierzchni płyty.

----------


## ojsm

My też dołączamy do grupy rozpoczynających budowę. Planowany start to marzec, jesli zima postanowi nie zaskakiwać. Póki co porównujemy ceny materiałów i  oglądamy dachy, okna itp. 
Myślę nad oknami i nie chcialabym takich jak " większość". Czy ktoś decyduje się na szare jasne?

----------


## agb

Jeszcze nie wiem jakie będą okna, ale widziałem srebrnoszare Vetrexa i wyglądały całkiem fajnie.

----------


## Owczar

Wracając do tematu płyty. Dostałem dzisiaj część projektu i szczerze mówiąc mam poważne wątpliwości czy to jest tak jak powinno.

Dom tytan 3 pracowni MGProjekt.
Płyta 30cm
Beton C16/20-W6
Zbrojenie 12 co 20x20!


Czy nie lepiej dać lepszy beton i trochę mniej tej stali? Płyta będzie miała powierzchnię koło 132m2.

----------


## Doli.

Hmmm, mnie to się wydaje, że słaby beton, dość rzadkie zbrojenie. Gruba płyta.
Masz zbrojenie z siatki czy kręcone? Z siatki się szybciej kładzie. No i zbrojenie 20x20 to ciężko się po tym chodzi, można wpaść butem.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Płyta, 30 cm jest ok, tylko B25 lub 30,
zbrojenie 12 standard, zazwyczaj siatka góra i dół + wieniec pod ścianami ,
u Mnie poszło 1,5 tony stali na płytę 100 m2.

----------


## Owczar

Mam tylko 2 strony z tego projektu, więc szczegółów tego zbrojenia nie znam. Tylko ogólne informacje. 

Ten beton zdecydowanie wezmę lepszy. Tym bardziej, że przy 132m2 różnica nie będzie aż tak duża. 

Jak dostanę cały projekt to przeliczę ile tej stali będzie potrzeba...

----------


## agacia_1983

Też chciałabym być tegorocznym bociankiem, zwłaszcza że bocianek ten od pociech szykuje coś dla nas na wakacje, więc motywacja jest duża  :smile: , ale jeszcze nie mam Wykonawcy domu!! Jest jakaś masakra, żeby znaleźć ekipę na budowę domu. Czy forumowicze, którzy juz mają swoje domki mogą podzielić się ekipami od budowy domu energooszczędnego w technologii tradycyjnej.

----------


## agb

Trochę późno wzięłaś się za szukanie ekipy, jak chcesz w tym roku zacząć. Niestety terminy są odległe. 

Na forum jest lista polecanych wykonawców w mazowieckim.

----------


## Owczar

Masz może gdzieś link? Szukałem, ale nie mogłem znaleźć...

----------


## agb

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a%C5%82a-lista

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki. Poczytam w wolnej chwili, ale tak na szybko patrząc ostatnie wpisy, to wyfiltrować ziarno od plew nie jest łatwo  :smile:

----------


## agb

Nie tylko tam musisz filtrować ziarno od plew. Na całym FM musisz  :big grin:

----------


## Stafik73

Witam wszystkich. Planuje rozpocząć budowę małej parterówki w okolicy Wrocławia. Domek 95m2 pow. użytk. Płyta fundamentowa na 16 cm xps, 6 cm Eps na płycie. Ściana 24 cm keramzyt + styropian 0,32. Podłogówka ogrzewana pompą ciepła.
Jestem na etapie kończenia formalności i składania pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## Doli.

> Witam wszystkich. Planuje rozpocząć budowę małej parterówki w okolicy Wrocławia. Domek 95m2 pow. użytk. Płyta fundamentowa na 16 cm xps, 6 cm Eps na płycie. Ściana 24 cm keramzyt + styropian 0,32. Podłogówka ogrzewana pompą ciepła.
> Jestem na etapie kończenia formalności i składania pozwolenia na budowę.


Witam sąsiada  :wink:  Wprawdzie zupełnie nie z tej strony Wrocławia, ale grunt, że rejon ten sam  :smile:

----------


## tomek-89

Witam,
ja z żoną i ekipą budowlaną czekamy na cieplejszą aurę. Stan zero mamy już wyprowadzony w tamtym roku. Budujemy dom Julka 3 z pracowni MG Projekt. Chętnie wymienię się doświadczeniami z budowy tego projektu. Chciałbym dodać, że w każdym jednym składzie budowlanym straszą podwyżkami, dlatego trzeba się śpieszyć z zakupem cegieł, zbrojenia, cementu, wapna itp. Pozdrawiam  :welcome:

----------


## Stafik73

Doli. czy czasem u ciebie jakiś prac nie wykonywał pan Antoni Nowak.Poważnie rozważam współpracę z nim.pozdrawiam

----------


## Doli.

> Doli. czy czasem u ciebie jakiś prac nie wykonywał pan Antoni Nowak.Poważnie rozważam współpracę z nim.pozdrawiam


Tak, robił nam działówki i szczerze polecam. Bardzo słowna i dokładna ekipa. Szkoda że spotkaliśmy się tylko na działówkach. A Pan Antoni raczej robi w Twoich okolicach, więc tym bardziej warto  :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

Czy kierownik budowy przygotowywał Wam plan BIOZ (Bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia)? Zastanawiam się czy to jest konieczne. Mój mi przygotował i chce podpisu każdego w pracowników wykonawcy. 
Mam tez oświadczenie dla każdej firmy, która będzie coś robić na budowie, że maja aktualne przeszkolenie BHP, badania, uprawnienia itp.

Z jednej strony fajnie, to nas zabezpiecza w pewnym sensie, ale obawiam się co na to wykonawcy.

----------


## Doli.

> Czy kierownik budowy przygotowywał Wam plan BIOZ (Bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia)? Zastanawiam się czy to jest konieczne. Mój mi przygotował i chce podpisu każdego w pracowników wykonawcy. 
> Mam tez oświadczenie dla każdej firmy, która będzie coś robić na budowie, że maja aktualne przeszkolenie BHP, badania, uprawnienia itp.
> 
> Z jednej strony fajnie, to nas zabezpiecza w pewnym sensie, ale obawiam się co na to wykonawcy.


Tak, nam też dał, ale ostatecznie żaden wykonawca nie podpisał, a i kierownik się nie dopominał jak na razie.

----------


## Robaczywy

Doli, a powiedz proszę, czy nikt nie podpisał, bo nie chciał, czy po prostu nie dawałaś im tego?

----------


## Doli.

Dawałam, ale wykonawca się krzywił, niby wziął do podpisu, ale nigdy mi nie oddał.

----------


## marcin225

> Dawałam, ale wykonawca się krzywił, niby wziął do podpisu, ale nigdy mi nie oddał.


Bo to nie Ty powinnaś dawać tylko KB. Ciebie to w zasadzie nie interesuje bo od BHP na budowie jest KB i on za to odpowiada.

----------


## Doli.

> Bo to nie Ty powinnaś dawać tylko KB. Ciebie to w zasadzie nie interesuje bo od BHP na budowie jest KB i on za to odpowiada.


Korona mi z głowy nie spadnie jak przekażę kilka kartek papieru.

----------


## marcin225

> Korona mi z głowy nie spadnie jak przekażę kilka kartek papieru.


No ale właśnie dlatego zostały olane bo Ty je przekazałaś  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

Daj spokój, wykonawca widział się z KB co najmniej 3 razy - serio papiery zaginęły bo ja je przekazałam?  :wink:

----------


## latosowy

Witam! Jesteśmy z narzeczoną na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia na budowę domu z poddaszem użytkowym w gm. Kobierzyce koło Wrocławia.
Ściana jednowarstwowa z ceramiki szlifowanej wg. projektu indywidualnego.
Mamy nadzieję zacząć w tym roku, ale wysypała nam się ekipa i trzeba zacząć kombinowanie.  :wink:  Może ktoś ma namiary warte sprawdzenia?

----------


## alpg

Witam wszystkich.

Planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku ale coraz bardziej wydaje mi się to nierealnym celem. Tak naprawdę jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji projektu (mamy projekt wybrany i rozważamy jakie ściany/ocieplenie/strop/ogrzewanie) na działce teoretycznie budowlanej trawa radośnie rośnie.
I powiem szczerze że nie ogarniam tego wszystkiego. Z czego ściany, jaki sufit, jakie ogrzewanie czy przeskalować pompę ciepła czy nie, a jakie zapotrzebowanie na energie cieplną będzie miał dom (od tego zależy potencjalna moc pompy ciepła a co za tym idzie jej cena). 
Miałem trochę nadzieje że jak pójdę do architekta to on mi pomoże w wyborze powie coś w stylu : technologia A ma takie plusy i minus technologia B takie proszę wybrać. A tutaj jeden architekt koniecznie chce jak najmniej zmian w projekcie wprowadzać kolejny z drugiej strony strop lany bez większego uzasadnienia. No po prostu jakiś meksyk.
Jak wy w tym wszystkim łapiecie? Skąd wiecie co wybrać i jakie macie możliwości?
Już nie mówię o tym że złapanie dobrej ekipy w tym roku będzie graniczyło z cudem.

----------


## Busters

Musisz czytac i sam dojsc do jakis wnioskow :d niektorzy studiuja forum kilka lat zanim zaczna budowe.
Dla jednego moze byc wazne co innego niz dla ciebie. Pytanie tez jak bardzo chcesz ciac koszty

----------


## Busters

> Witam! Jesteśmy z narzeczoną na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia na budowę domu z poddaszem użytkowym w gm. Kobierzyce koło Wrocławia.
> Ściana jednowarstwowa z ceramiki szlifowanej wg. projektu indywidualnego.
> Mamy nadzieję zacząć w tym roku, ale wysypała nam się ekipa i trzeba zacząć kombinowanie.  Może ktoś ma namiary warte sprawdzenia?


Masz za duzo pieniedzy ze chcesz sciane jednowarstwowa robic?

----------


## Doli.

> Witam! Jesteśmy z narzeczoną na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia na budowę domu z poddaszem użytkowym w gm. Kobierzyce koło Wrocławia.
> Ściana jednowarstwowa z ceramiki szlifowanej wg. projektu indywidualnego.
> Mamy nadzieję zacząć w tym roku, ale wysypała nam się ekipa i trzeba zacząć kombinowanie.  Może ktoś ma namiary warte sprawdzenia?


Cześć. Sprawdź tutaj: BIAŁA LISTA WYKONAWCÓW

Ja jeszcze wynotowałam z forum takie namiary:
p.Przemek - 600 435 747
p. Anatol (Kola) - 665 383 255
p. Adam - 602 383 892
Sławek Smulik	 - 600 056 951
Pan Piotr Turek z Pęgowa - 886 217 927
p. Arkadiusz Śmiejak - 607 802 633
p. Artur - 508 098 688
Damian Bigelmajer z Domaszczyna - 669 989 021

----------


## Doli.

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku ale coraz bardziej wydaje mi się to nierealnym celem. Tak naprawdę jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji projektu (mamy projekt wybrany i rozważamy jakie ściany/ocieplenie/strop/ogrzewanie) na działce teoretycznie budowlanej trawa radośnie rośnie.
> I powiem szczerze że nie ogarniam tego wszystkiego. Z czego ściany, jaki sufit, jakie ogrzewanie czy przeskalować pompę ciepła czy nie, a jakie zapotrzebowanie na energie cieplną będzie miał dom (od tego zależy potencjalna moc pompy ciepła a co za tym idzie jej cena). 
> Miałem trochę nadzieje że jak pójdę do architekta to on mi pomoże w wyborze powie coś w stylu : technologia A ma takie plusy i minus technologia B takie proszę wybrać. A tutaj jeden architekt koniecznie chce jak najmniej zmian w projekcie wprowadzać kolejny z drugiej strony strop lany bez większego uzasadnienia. No po prostu jakiś meksyk.
> Jak wy w tym wszystkim łapiecie? Skąd wiecie co wybrać i jakie macie możliwości?
> Już nie mówię o tym że złapanie dobrej ekipy w tym roku będzie graniczyło z cudem.


*"Witaj, czytaj i pytaj... "* 
To jest recepta na większość niewiadomych, bo jak wszystko co nowe, pierwsza budowa trochę przeraża. Chciałoby się wiedzieć wszystko i nie popełnić ani jednego błędu - tego Ci życzę. Jak się zabrać za to żeby nie zwariować? Po kolei, etap po etapie, technologia za technologią. Np. ściany: wpisz w googla "z czego budować ściany" - dostaniesz na "dzień dobry" kilkanaście stron, które przybliżą Ci jakie są materiały i ich wady i zalewy (uważaj na artykuły sponsorowane). Potem wejdź w odpowiedni dział na forum i czytam wątki. Jak już Ci się wyklaruje wiedza - zadawaj pytania. I nie spieszcie się.Dom budujecie na lata.

----------


## Owczar

Nie ma rozwiązań idealnych, ale możesz znaleźć rozwiązanie idealne dla swoich potrzeb. Każdy powie Ci co innego. Im więcej poczytasz tym mniej będziesz wiedział.

Przy wyborze każdego rozwiązania rób analizę plusów i minusów i metodą eliminacji wybieraj czego nie akceptujesz i na czym Ci zależy. Dom możesz wybudować na 1000 sposobów i każdy z nich może być dobry. Ważne abyś wyborów dokonywał świadomie. 

Niestety mój architekt też nie był w stanie doradzić nic... Przerysował ściany, zlecił konstruktorowi obliczenia. Nasza adaptacja trwała rok! Architekt był bardzo nieterminowy, ale z drugiej strony w międzyczasie koncepcje się zmieniły i dojrzały, więc nie ma co ubolewać. 

Z rzeczy, które dla mnie są w sumie kluczowe - poszliśmy w płytę fundamentową. Strop lany nad parterem.

----------


## alpg

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Czyli wygląda na to że muszę się uzbroić w cierpliwość i sam wiedzę zdobyć krok po korku. 

No nic damy rade, już zastanawialiśmy się czy wariujemy ale okazuje się że to norma  :smile: 

Zakasam rękawy i do pracy.

Ps. Gdyby ktoś miał namiary na jakieś źródła wiedzy/poradniki/książki. Typowe kopalnie wiedzy to z chęcią przygarnę.

----------


## agb

I przygotuj się, że na każde pytanie dostaniesz co najmniej dwie sprzeczne odpowiedzi i trzech się jeszcze pokłóci  :big grin:

----------


## Robaczywy

Nareeeeeszcie mamy kredyt (tzn narazie decyzje  :big grin:  )...po prawie 2 miesiacach od złożenia wniosku...masakra. Niech wystarczy, że powiem, że analityk jeszcze w piatek pytal, dlaczego sa w prjekcie skreslenia na czerwono i ze mam napisane 162m2 pow. uzytkowej a on sobie dodał pomieszczenia i jest 213m2. Poprosił o udokumentownaie powierzchni, a mial projekt i pnb  :jaw drop:  Pomylślałem sobie WTF to mi się śni. Okazało się że nasza sprawa trafiła do analityka od kredytów dla przedsiębiorców, a nie od hipotek, bo mieli za dużo pracy. W piatek obgadanie detali z wykonawca i ustalenie terminu rozpoczęcia prac, jak pogoda pozwoli to wylejemy ławy przed wielkanoca  :yes:

----------


## Doli.

> Nareeeeeszcie mamy kredyt (tzn narazie decyzje  )...po prawie 2 miesiacach od złożenia wniosku...masakra. Niech wystarczy, że powiem, że analityk jeszcze w piatek pytal, dlaczego sa w prjekcie skreslenia na czerwono i ze mam napisane 162m2 pow. uzytkowej a on sobie dodał pomieszczenia i jest 213m2. Poprosił o udokumentownaie powierzchni, a mial projekt i pnb  Pomylślałem sobie WTF to mi się śni. Okazało się że nasza sprawa trafiła do analityka od kredytów dla przedsiębiorców, a nie od hipotek, bo mieli za dużo pracy. W piatek obgadanie detali z wykonawca i ustalenie terminu rozpoczęcia prac, jak pogoda pozwoli to wylejemy ławy przed wielkanoca


Z jednej strony gratulacje  :smile:  a z drugiej współczucia - jak najszybszej spłaty życzę  :smile:  I ekspresowej budowy!

----------


## Mateusz91

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie,

planuję budowę domu parterowego Bajeczny Widok według projektu Muratora. 
Za mną już wszystkie formalności związane z pozwoleniem na budowę, humus z działki ściągnięty jutro tyczymy budynek.
Inwestycja będzie miała miejsce w Bielsku-Białej.
Z racji, że z budowlanką miałem mało do czynienia, będę czasem potrzebował wsparcia z Waszej strony poprzez odpowiedzi na pytania  :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Doli.

> Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie,
> 
> planuję budowę domu parterowego Bajeczny Widok według projektu Muratora. 
> Za mną już wszystkie formalności związane z pozwoleniem na budowę, humus z działki ściągnięty jutro tyczymy budynek.
> Inwestycja będzie miała miejsce w Bielsku-Białej.
> Z racji, że z budowlanką miałem mało do czynienia, będę czasem potrzebował wsparcia z Waszej strony poprzez odpowiedzi na pytania 
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Cześć Mateusz - witam i powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

A ja odebrałem projekt i o zgrozo konstruktora poniosła fantazja jednak. 4t stali o 30cm na płytę pod dom jednopiętrowy na stabilnym gruncie. 

Odezwałem się do poelcanego kosntruktora i twierdzi, że bezpiecznie może  odchudzić płytę o około 1t stali i 5-6cm grubości. 

Przy okazji myślę nad zmianą porotherm na silkę, ale ciągle mam dylemat. Musiałbym przeliczyć strop bo był liczony pod porotherm. Silka kusi mnie lepszą izolacyjnością akustyczną. Szczególnie w przypadku ścian działowych, ale zewnętrzne w sumie też mile widziane. Szczególnie, że tunel lotniczy został przesunięty częściowo nad Pruszków. 

Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia i decyzje odnośnie cegły?

----------


## Zuzanna31

U nas Silka Xella  :Smile:

----------


## agb

U mnie też  :smile:  

Do tego właśnie muszę zorientować się co ze stropem. Pewnie będzie trzeba przeliczyć.

----------


## Owczar

Działowe też robicie z silki?

Przy okazji, jak długo czekaliście na PnB? Ja złożyłem wniosek w Pruszkowie, na pytanie jaki jest czas oczekiwania dostałem odpowiedź - ustawowy - 65 dni  :big grin: 

Oby tylko wszystko poszło gładko  :wink:

----------


## Zuzanna31

U nas ściany konstrukcyjne z Silki E24, działowe z E12.
W prawie sąsiedniej gminie czekalismy chyba podobnie.
My od zeszłego listopada mamy płytę fundamentową juz gotową a nastepne prace niestety ruszą dopiero pod koniec lata.

----------


## agb

> Działowe też robicie z silki?
> 
> Przy okazji, jak długo czekaliście na PnB? Ja złożyłem wniosek w Pruszkowie, na pytanie jaki jest czas oczekiwania dostałem odpowiedź - ustawowy - 65 dni 
> 
> Oby tylko wszystko poszło gładko


Działowe przede wszystkim z silki ze względu na izolację akustyczną.

U mnie widziałem, że nawet w 3 tyg wydawali decyzje. Liczę więc, że PNB do majówki najpóźniej miał będę.

----------


## Arturo72

> A ja odebrałem projekt i o zgrozo konstruktora poniosła fantazja jednak. 4t stali o 30cm na płytę pod dom jednopiętrowy na stabilnym gruncie. 
> 
> Odezwałem się do poelcanego kosntruktora i twierdzi, że bezpiecznie może  odchudzić płytę o około 1t stali i 5-6cm grubości. 
> 
> Przy okazji myślę nad zmianą porotherm na silkę, ale ciągle mam dylemat. Musiałbym przeliczyć strop bo był liczony pod porotherm. Silka kusi mnie lepszą izolacyjnością akustyczną. Szczególnie w przypadku ścian działowych, ale zewnętrzne w sumie też mile widziane. Szczególnie, że tunel lotniczy został przesunięty częściowo nad Pruszków. 
> 
> Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia i decyzje odnośnie cegły?


Porotherm był u mnie dopiero na 4 miejscu jeśli chodzi o ścianę konstrukcyjna.
Czyli badziew jednym słowem   :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja też nawet nie brałam pod uwagę porothermu  :wink:

----------


## agb

Jeszcze 2-3 lata temu nikt by mnie nie przekonał do BK. Dziś wolałbym nawet BK od porothermu.

----------


## TeDy1989

> Z rzeczy, które dla mnie są w sumie kluczowe - poszliśmy w płytę fundamentową. Strop lany nad parterem.


W sensie, że żałujesz tej decyzji? Czy jesteś z tego powodu zadowolony?


Kurde, wszyscy tak w ostatnich dniach jedziecie po porothermie... miód na moje uszy. Wykonawca i KB namawia mnie właśnie na porotherm bo taki jest świetny, a skoro z niego wszyscy budują, to coś w tym musi być! A ja jak na niego patrze na innych budowach to jakoś same wady widze, więc się zastanawiam o co chodzi..

A z budową startuje w okolicach maja/czerwca, więc jeszcze trochę czasu mam. Póki co kombinuję z fundamentami..

----------


## maaszak

> Ps. Gdyby ktoś miał namiary na jakieś źródła wiedzy/poradniki/książki. Typowe kopalnie wiedzy to z chęcią przygarnę.


Do tego co już napisano (dużo czytać) polecam zagościć na youtube. Zarówno filmy amatorów i pasjonatów jak i filmiki instruktażowe producentów (plus komentarze pod nimi). Nie chcę nikogo specjalnie tu reklamować, ale co tam, tak na poczatek możesz poszukać autorów: Refreszing (playlista "Budujemy dom"), Mario Budowlaniec (wykończeniówka), Łukasz Budowlaniec (godzinne filmiki z poszczególnych etapów, do fundamentów - tradycyjnych ław - po dach).
Często kilku minutowy filmik z jakimś detalem wykonawczym pozwala lepiej zrozumieć daną technologię niż lektura setki stron. Co za tym idzie ułatwia wybranie właściwszego dla was rozwiązania. To prawda, że na forum można znaleźć kilka sprzecznych wypowiedzi dot. jednego zagadnienia, co nie zawsze znaczy, że tylko jedna odpowiedź jest dobra... czasem wszystkie mogą być prawdziwe albo żadna, wieć to nie zwalnia od myślenia - należy konfrontować wiele źródeł i wybrać tylko to co jest właściwe wyłącznie w Twojej i nikogo innego sytuacji.
Sam zaczynałem lekturę forum na początku 2017 z zerową wiedzą odnośnie budowlanki... no wiedziałem jak wygląda cegła i tyle. Na szczęście temat mnie autentycznie zaintrygował, lubię zgłębiać szczegóły technologii, dowiadywać się o nowych materiałach, itp. Więc przygotowania (teoretyczne na razie) do budowy nie są dla mnie mordęgą.
Polecić mogę też rozejrzenie się za darmowymi programami do projekotwania i wizualizacji. Przydaje się, by na spokojnie w domu sobie zwizualizować różne warianty. Łatwiej później rozmawiać z architektem.

----------


## Doli.

> W sensie, że żałujesz tej decyzji? Czy jesteś z tego powodu zadowolony?
> 
> 
> Kurde, wszyscy tak w ostatnich dniach jedziecie po porothermie... miód na moje uszy. Wykonawca i KB namawia mnie właśnie na porotherm bo taki jest świetny, a skoro z niego wszyscy budują, to coś w tym musi być! A ja jak na niego patrze na innych budowach to jakoś same wady widze, więc się zastanawiam o co chodzi..
> 
> A z budową startuje w okolicach maja/czerwca, więc jeszcze trochę czasu mam. Póki co kombinuję z fundamentami..


My też wybudowaliśmy z BK. Pewnie jakby było więcej kasy to poszlibyśmy w Silkę. A może nie  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Płyta fundamentowa i strop lany póki co właśnie dobre decyzje. Im więcej czytam tym bardziej się utwierdzam w decyzji.

Początkowo też miał być porotherm. Tak było w projekcie gotowym i nie czuliśmy potrzeby zmiany. Ale ta izolacja akustyczna nas przekonuje. U siostry w mieszkaniu jest ściana między klatka a pokojem z porothermu. Słychać najcichsze kroki - to dało nam do myślenia. Mieszkając w wielkiej płycie nie słyszymy praktycznie sąsiadów. Jakiś czas temu pytałem sąsiadki czy jej nie przeszkadza jak nasze niemowlę płacze, na co ona zapytała - a to już się urodziło?  :smile:  gęstość materiału ma spore znaczenie.

Planuje robić sam elektryke i inteligentny dom. Rzeźba w porothermie średnio mi się widziała. W silce będzie wszystko łatwiej zamocować i utwierdzic. Mój kierownik budowy też poleca silke. Z wykonawcą nie rozmawiałem o tym wyborze. Ale myślę że wielkiej różnicy mu to nie zrobi.

----------


## Doli.

> Z wykonawcą nie rozmawiałem o tym wyborze. Ale myślę że wielkiej różnicy mu to nie zrobi.


To porozmawiaj. Porotherm to waga 18kg przy wymiarach 250x373x238 mm, a silka to 25kg przy wymiarach 333x240xx199mm - to powinno robić różnicę. U nas wykonawca dośpiewał sobie podwyżkę przy zapytaniu o murowanie z silki (w porównaniu d BK).

----------


## Owczar

Oczywiście, będę z nim rozmawiał, na pewno nie postawię go przed faktem w dniu rozpoczęcia budowy  :smile:  z drugiej strony technologia budowy z silki w porównaniu do porotherm wydaje się być podobna. Dodatkowo specjalne chwytaki ułatwiają układanie cegły.

----------


## agb

Mój wykonawca sam chce silkę i monolit i wątpię aby przy porothermie cenę obniżył. Jako, że ja też chcę, problemu nie ma  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

Jak na razie doświadczenie pokazuje mi, że jak już ekipa jest zaklepana i padnie cena za coś, to potem jakakolwiek zmiana powoduje podniesienie wyjściowej ceny. Najłatwiej negocjuje się ceny przed wejściem ekipy na plac budowy, a nawet przed zaklepaniem ekipy. Potem to droga przez mękę. Nasi nawet jak nie musieli czegoś tam rozszalowywać i obcięliśmy im wynagrodzenie za to o kilka stówek, to potem były wonty, że przecież oni MOGLI to rozszalować i czemu dostają mniej kasy.

----------


## marcin225

> Jak na razie doświadczenie pokazuje mi, że jak już ekipa jest zaklepana i padnie cena za coś, to potem jakakolwiek zmiana powoduje podniesienie wyjściowej ceny. Najłatwiej negocjuje się ceny przed wejściem ekipy na plac budowy, a nawet przed zaklepaniem ekipy. Potem to droga przez mękę. Nasi nawet jak nie musieli czegoś tam rozszalowywać i obcięliśmy im wynagrodzenie za to o kilka stówek, to potem były wonty, że przecież oni MOGLI to rozszalować i czemu dostają mniej kasy.


Wiadomo, że jak wykonawca ma coś zrobić dodatkowo to choćby mu to godzinę zajęło to będzie chciał dodatkowej kasy ale jak mu odejdzie roboty na kilka dni to już w drugą stronę nie działa  :big grin: 
Ja miałem wycene od jednego który dał cenę jak to powiedział "ryczałtową" szkoda tylko , że wg niego ryczałt był tylko w jedną stronę i zaznaczył , że jak coś odejdzie to cena zostaje ale jak cokolwiek dojdzie dodatkowo to będzie doliczał  :smile:  Pomijam już fakt że był ok 30% droższy od wszystkich innych.

----------


## TeDy1989

Kiedy rozmawiałem z konstruktorem który rozdaje palety ytonga (lub silki) za złotówkę to pytalem właśnie w co warto iść: silka czy KB. Odpowiedział mi, że jeśli jest to normalny dom jednorodzinny który ma mniej niż 3 piętra to lepiej BK ponieważ w porównaniu z Silką jest dużo cieplejszy. Kiedy spytałem właśnie o przepuszczalność dźwięku to stwierdził, że jeśli się nie planuje robić sali koncertowej to różnica nie powinna być odczuwalna.

----------


## Fat_Fabio

Cześć.

Do tej pory byłem tylko czytaczem, ale że to mój pierwszy post na forum, więc postanowiłem się przywitać  :smile:   Tegoroczny "bocianek", mamy zamiar ruszyć z budową w czerwcu, koło Poznania. Projekt indywidualny, czekamy właśnie na PnB, zbieramy informacje, wyceny, myślimy, kombinujemy. Wątpliwości oczywiście jest sporo, więc pewnie pojawią się za chwilę posty i pytania...

----------


## dansing

To mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich serdecznie .
W planach mamy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku.Z tego co już jest to: działka ogrodzona, prąd, projekt na ukończeniu.
Po dłuższym zastanowieniu wybór padł na projekt indywidualny.Dom będzie piętrowy na planie prostokąta z płaskim dachem. Pow. zab.153m2.
W związku z tym, że warunki gruntowe są dobre (wszędzie pjoch) będzie piwnica pod całością.
Co do technologii i materiałów to tak:
Płyta fundamentowa na xps 10 cm+15cm eps100 na płycie.
Ściany piwnic, 24cm. bloczek betonowy i 10cm xps +(5cm xps na głębokość 125cm ppt.
Stropy żelbetowe.
Ściany nośne silikat +20cm.eps 0,031 lambda white
Stropodach wentyl. 30cm. wełny.

Ogrzewanie projektowane gazowe aczkolwiek kusi mnie pc gruntowa.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Owczar

Może ktoś poradzić, czy oferta na dach, którą dostałem jest sensowna cenowo?

Dom tytan 3 pracowni mgprojekt. Cena 85 za m2 plus 25 deskowanie i papa. Nie porownywalem ofert, bo ten wykonawca jest z polecenia. Ale jeśli ktoś ma ekipę godna polecenia to chętnie bym rozwazyl  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

My płaciliśmy 75zł/m2 za dach z nadbitką, obróbką blacharską krokwi zewnętrznych, obróbką komina, orynnowaniem.
Ale są też u nas ceny 80zł/m2 bez nadbitki.

----------


## Doli.

> To mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich serdecznie .
> W planach mamy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku.Z tego co już jest to: działka ogrodzona, prąd, projekt na ukończeniu.
> Po dłuższym zastanowieniu wybór padł na projekt indywidualny.Dom będzie piętrowy na planie prostokąta z płaskim dachem. Pow. zab.153m2.
> W związku z tym, że warunki gruntowe są dobre (wszędzie pjoch) będzie piwnica pod całością.
> Co do technologii i materiałów to tak:
> Płyta fundamentowa na xps 10 cm+15cm eps100 na płycie.
> Ściany piwnic, 24cm. bloczek betonowy i 10cm xps +(5cm xps na głębokość 125cm ppt.
> Stropy żelbetowe.
> Ściany nośne silikat +22cm.eps 0,031 
> ...


Cześć  :smile:  Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że dom ma 3 kondygnacje? Ponad 450m2?

----------


## Owczar

Doli, u Was też dach kopertowy?

----------


## Doli.

> Doli, u Was też dach kopertowy?


Nie, dwuspadowy bez bajerów, dwa okna dachowe.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie trochę bardziej skomplikowany jest. 4 spadowy w dodatku z dwóch części.

----------


## dansing

> Cześć  Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że dom ma 3 kondygnacje? Ponad 450m2?


342całkowita, 223 użytkowa

----------


## Doli.

> 342całkowita, 223 użytkowa


To i tak potężny dom. Macie przeliczone koszty? 
Pochwalisz się projektem?

----------


## dansing

Koszty jeszcze nie liczone, ale zamierzamy się zmieścić w 800k stan deweloperski

----------


## marcin225

Oczywiście idą mrozy ;/ a miało być tak pięknie a tu się szykuje lekko tydzień obsuwy. Mogło mrozić i sypać w styczniu-lutym ale nie  :big grin: 
Pytanie brzmi czy można chudziaka pod ławy wylać w powiedzmy -2 ; -3? (mi się wydaje że tak bo to w końcu pełni rolę podkładową)  Wykonawca na pewno będzie nalegał żeby zbrojenie ustawiać i czekać na dodatnie temperatury z zalewaniem ław.

----------


## Busters

Mozna, co najwyzej troche drozszy beton z dodatkami na mroz zamowisz

----------


## Papucy

> Mozna, co najwyzej troche drozszy beton z dodatkami na mroz zamowisz


 A u mnie właśnie tynki się kończą  a accuweather pokazuje - 11 noc niedziela  , maskara .

----------


## Owczar

Drogie Bocianki  :smile: 

Jak u Was wygląda sprawa dachu i deskowania pod dachówkę? Warto robić? 

Jak zwykle dylematy. Skłaniam się ku membranie - szczególnie, że poddasze nieużytkowe, ale żeby ta oszczędność nie wyszła mi bokiem za jakiś czas. 
Planuję robić izolację wełną pod dachem i w stropie nad piętrem.

----------


## Doli.

> Drogie Bocianki 
> 
> Jak u Was wygląda sprawa dachu i deskowania pod dachówkę? Warto robić? 
> 
> Jak zwykle dylematy. Skłaniam się ku membranie - szczególnie, że poddasze nieużytkowe, ale żeby ta oszczędność nie wyszła mi bokiem za jakiś czas. 
> Planuję robić izolację wełną pod dachem i w stropie nad piętrem.


My mamy pod dachówkami membranę i planujemy taką samą izolację: kryty cały dach + między jętkami. Strych nieużytkowy.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki Doli! No właśnie ku takiemu rozwiązaniu się skłaniam. Deskowanie i papa na tego typu dach to worek kasy. Oby tylko te membrany wytrzymały tyle ile deklarują producenci  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

Też mam membranę (dosyć grubą - Corotop Power). Ale wielu dekarzy straszy, że wszystkie membrany to zło i się rozsypią.

----------


## Owczar

Tylko ciekawe ile w tym prawdy  :smile:  Przecież za deskowanie dostaliby ekstra kasę.

----------


## dansing

[QUOTE=Owczar;7630886]A ja odebrałem projekt i o zgrozo konstruktora poniosła fantazja jednak. 4t stali o 30cm na płytę pod dom jednopiętrowy na stabilnym gruncie. 

Witam
Też będziemy mieć płytę(w rysunkach koncepcyjnych jest 30cm) ponad 150m2 pod piwnicą plus parter i piętro, ściany silka 24.Co prawda projekt ma być gotowy po świętach, ale już się zaczynam martwić co tam konstruktor nawylicza

----------


## Owczar

Ja już rozmawiałem z innym konstuktorem i KB. Będzie max 25cm i jakoś tona stali mniej. Więc jakby nie liczyć na samym materiale koło 5k mniej... 

Przy 3 kondygnacjach może być jednak trochę inaczej.

----------


## marcin225

Zaczęły się wykopy pod ławy.... miało być pięknie i bezproblemowo a skończyło się jak zwykle ;/ Oczywiście woda stoi na dnie wykopu (tak między 5-15 cm zależy w którym miejscu). Raczej prędko nie zejdzie bo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i by musiało nagle ze 2 tygodnie pewno być kilkanaście stopni i słońce . 
Teraz dylemat co robić, wypompować i szybko zalać chudziaka - na to raz dwa szalunki, zbrojenie i modlić się że w międzyczasie woda nie podejdzie  czy też igłofiltry na parę dni (koszt pewno pare tyś a i dostępność  nie taka szybka bo boom budowlany  :big grin:  ). Druga opcja to podnieść budynek ale to wg mnie można max 20 cm bo nie nasypie przecież potem gruntu na płot sąsiada . Ogólnie to dupa  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Drogie Bocianki 
> Jak u Was wygląda sprawa dachu i deskowania pod dachówkę? Warto robić?


Ja zrobiłem deskowanie ale, ja mam blachę i chciałem trochę wyciszyć, ponadto dach musi przezimować dwa lata bez pokrycia docelowego. Na deskowanie udało się odzyskać (tylko) 2/3 desek z szalunków, ale zostały zużyte w całości. Półtora calówki (też odzysk z szalunków) pójdą na podłogę poddasza nieużytkowego.

----------


## Owczar

2/3 odzysku to chyba nie tak źle. Właśnie tak mi poleca wykonawca. Ma to sens. Według niego deskowanie warto zrobić. Raz - usztuwnienie konstrukcji, a dwa ochrona membrany przed kunami itp. Nie wiem od czego zależy to ryzyko - ale u niego podobno właśnie kuny dobraly się do izolacji. Nie wiem ogólnie ile w tym prawdy. Ale biorąc pod uwagę plusy tego rozwiązania, wyciszenie - na którego punkcie mam bzika (mimo dachówki) to skłaniam się ku temu by je wykonać. Robocizne inny wykonawca wycenia po znajomości na 10zl za metr. Gdybym odzyskał te 2/3 szalunku to koszt naprawdę nie jest kosmiczny.

----------


## Krzych82

Witam,
z powodu przeciągającej się papierologii, budowę będziemy zaczynać na wiosnę jak tylko pogoda dopisze, tzn działka będzie na tyle sucha aby mogły wjechać betoniary. Budowa na Podkarpaciu, w okolicach Sanoka, wg "własnego " projektu, bardzo mocno wzorowanego na Dom w tarninach z pracowni Archon.
Odnośnie deskowania (wiem że to jeszcze troche :roll eyes: ) jestem zdecydowany w 100% pod pokrycie blachą, najpewniej modułową. Właśnie chciałbym wykorzystać deski z szalunków, tylko zastanawiam się czy 32mm nie będą zbyt grube/ciężkie ? (może lepiej próbować odsprzedać i zakupić calówki). Projektant wziął pod uwagę deskowanie.

Jeszcze przed startem mam takie dylematy:
Projektant przewidział ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie warstwą 6 cm, chcę ją zwiększyć do min 15. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem zwiększając ocieplenie o 9 cm zmniejszę wysokość parteru o te 9 cm. W projekcie mam wysokość 2.80 bo (tak chciałem) i w sumie 9 cm mniej to nie problem, ale zastanawiam się co z drzwiami i oknami, bo chyba to trzeba jakoś uwzględnić??
Druga sprawa: ciepłe parapety, chyba jestem przekonany na tak, w części mieszkalnej. Kwestia czy muszę teraz powiększyć wymiary okien o grubość tych parapetów?

----------


## Myjk

Półtora cala zdecydowanie za ciężkie na dach. Ale przecież do szalunków nie muszą wszystkie być grube, u mnie większość stanowiły calówki.

----------


## Robaczywy

Jutro zaczynamy, pierwszy transport materiałów - stal - przyjedzie dzisiaj, więc odpaliłem dziennik budowy: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...40#post7639140
Będę tam wrzucał na bierzaco zdjęcia, koszty, przemyślenia, żale i radości  :smile:

----------


## Tojek84

Witam Wszystkich.
A co myślicie o  tym żeby jako system ogrzewania wybrać folie grzewcze, ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie?

----------


## Owczar

Grzanie prądem przy cop 1 to najdroższe ogrzewanie.

----------


## Tojek84

Mógłbyś mi wytłumaczyć co oznacza cop-1.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mógłbyś mi wytłumaczyć co oznacza cop-1.


Masz bana na Wikipedię i Google?
https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wsp%C3...%C5%82odniczej

Ogrzewanie prądem to drogie kWh - ale kompletna bezobsługowość (brak przeglądów, bezawaryjność, gwarancja na 20 lat i więcej) i jest najtańsza w instalacji (przynajmniej zwykłe kable grzejne). W efekcie TCO (koszty instalacji, używania, konserwacji itd.) wychodzi w dobrze ocieplonym domu najtaniej (zwykłe kable).

Folie to sposób na zrobienie drogo tego, co można zrobić tanio.

----------


## Tojek84

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie. Bana nie mam  :smile:  Dlatego też zastanawiamy się nad instalacją fotowoltaiczną, mamy już zrobioną wycenę do naszego projektu

----------


## Owczar

Pod tym względem tego nie rozpatrywalem. Trzeba by to przeliczyć w kontekście lat..

----------


## pawel250

My dopiero zaczynamy prace nad projektem ale już teraz zapraszam do naszego dziennika:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%82%C4%99ka

----------


## Tojek84

A to wycena fotowoltaika:
Instalacja fotowoltaiczna wraz z montażem 9,45 kW
Oferta zawiera:
- 35 sztuk paneli fotowoltaicznych
- montaż
- okablowanie i konstrukcje
- falownik.
Łączna moc instalacji fotowoltaicznej wynosi 9,45 kW.
Ma to wystarczyć na prąd bieżący(agd, rtv itd.) oraz ogrzewanie aby zminimalizować rachunki.
Koszt 47250zł

----------


## Owczar

A gdzie koszt?

Przy okazji... jak izolujecie garaż w domu na płycie fundamentowej?

----------


## agb

Izolujemy od czego?

----------


## Arturo72

> A gdzie koszt?
> 
> Przy okazji... jak izolujecie garaż w domu na płycie fundamentowej?


Od reszty domu nie izolowalem,chodzi o płytę. 
A na scianach mam 10cm styro,garaż w bryle.

----------


## Owczar

No właśnie ja mam tylko xps pod płytą. Od góry nie planuje niczego. Będzie ogrzewanie ścienne i podłogowe tylko tam gdzie terakota lub gres.

W związku z tym obawiam się czy podłoga na parterze nie będzie po prostu zimna. Zastanawiam się nad 10cm xps na płycie w garażu. Wtedy garaż odizoluje od reszty - co prawda jeszcze nie do końca bo zostanie sufit i ściana zewnętrzna. Samych strat ciepła do garażu aż tak się nie obawiam, bo chcę by było tam trochę cieplej. Będzie dodatkowa pętla ogrzewania ściennego gdy będę chciał coś porobić zimą. Mam dylemat, bo zależy mi na jak najwyższym garażu...

Czy ktoś będzie montowal bramę garażowa w świetle otworu?

----------


## Arturo72

> No właśnie ja mam tylko xps pod płytą. Od góry nie planuje niczego. Będzie ogrzewanie ścienne i podłogowe tylko tam gdzie terakota lub gres.
> 
> W związku z tym obawiam się czy podłoga na parterze nie będzie po prostu zimna. Zastanawiam się nad 10cm xps na płycie w garażu. Wtedy garaż odizoluje od reszty - co prawda jeszcze nie do końca bo zostanie sufit i ściana zewnętrzna. Samych strat ciepła do garażu aż tak się nie obawiam, bo chcę by było tam trochę cieplej. Będzie dodatkowa pętla ogrzewania ściennego gdy będę chciał coś porobić zimą. Mam dylemat, bo zależy mi na jak najwyższym garażu...
> 
> Czy ktoś będzie montowal bramę garażowa w świetle otworu?


W garażu zostaw płytę surową czyli bez izolacji na.
Pod wylewka na piętrze nad garażem daj 15-20cm

Z bramą nie wiem o co chodzi.Mam ją montowana od wewnątrz.

----------


## Owczar

Na piętrze będzie izolacja 15cm pod rozprowadzenie wentylacji.

Bardziej boję się o parter. Ale dając xps też od góry muszę dać jastrych zbrojony itd. Ogólnie wszystko się komplikuje. Gdybym miał podłogowe w całym domu to nie byłoby tematu - a tak jedno rozwiązanie wyklucza drugie... 

Jeśli chodzi o bramę - to kwestia tego, że garaż mam 565cm długości. Po zamontowaniu bramy zostaje jakieś 557. Cofajac jej montaż w światło otworu zyskamy dodatkowe 24cm. Dodatkowo fragment płyty o długości 5.5m i szerokości 24cm nie będzie wystawal poza garaż. Eliminuje w ten sposób dość spory mostek termiczny na dole - ale także na ścianach dookoła bramy. Ocieplenie potem robię zachodzące na konstrukcję. Gdyby jeszcze zamontować to na kilku cm xps-a to mostki byłyby w tym miejscu praktycznie wyeliminowane. 

Rozmawiałem w firmą, która montuje bramy Wisniowski za pomocą Reno system ale tylko szerokość do 5m. Przy 5.5 muszę już we własnym zakresie coś kombinować. Temat nie wydaje się zbyt skomplikowany - kwestia dopasowania otworu już na etapie budowy.

----------


## Owczar

Odebrałem projekt zastępczy płyty. 

Z 30cm została odchudzona do 24cm. 800kg stali mniej - beton B30 zamiast B20.

----------


## Arturo72

> Odebrałem projekt zastępczy płyty. 
> 
> Z 30cm została odchudzona do 24cm. 800kg stali mniej - beton B30 zamiast B20.


Teraz wygląda to już po ludzku   :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Zdecydowanie - aczkolwiek jest jedno bardzo obciążone miejsce podtrzymujące podciąg nad garażem, do którego tak naprawdę została dopasowana grubość płyty, żeby nie robić różnych grubości. Przy okazji przeliczony ten podciąg i mogę spokojnie zamieniać Porotherm na Silkę. 

Co ciekawe płyta 30cm była pod porotherm...

----------


## KarolinaDe

Cześć! Słuchajcie, jestem młodą, szczęśliwą posiadaczką przepięknej działki w powiecie puckim. I to na razie tyle. 
Nie wiem jak temat ugryźć dalej. Nie spieszy mi się.
Byłam na spotkaniu z architektem. Za doprowadzenie do uzyskano zgody na budowę wyliczył mi 8000 zł (mapka i badanie gruntu 1200, projekt 2500). Daję pełnomocnictwo i on wszystko załatwia. Co o tym myślicie? Ceny tak wyglądają? 
Dziękuje za odpowiedzi z góry!

----------


## Arturo72

> Cześć! Słuchajcie, jestem młodą, szczęśliwą posiadaczką przepięknej działki w powiecie puckim. I to na razie tyle. 
> Nie wiem jak temat ugryźć dalej. Nie spieszy mi się.
> Byłam na spotkaniu z architektem. Za doprowadzenie do uzyskano zgody na budowę wyliczył mi 8000 zł (mapka i badanie gruntu 1200, projekt 2500). Daję pełnomocnictwo i on wszystko załatwia. Co o tym myślicie? Ceny tak wyglądają? 
> Dziękuje za odpowiedzi z góry!


Cena raczej ok.
Sama adaptacja proj.gotowego pod MPZP z małymi zmianami to 2000-3000zl.

----------


## Robaczywy

Cena chyba w porządku. Mi wyszło około 6800 za zakup projektu gotowego i adaptację z papierkologią do pozwolenia na budowę + 700 geolog i 700 mapka.
Pytanie tylko co dostaniesz w gotowym projekcie. Projekt architektoniczny ok, ale czy wykonawczy też? Jakieś zestawienie materiałów itp..W przypadku indywidualnego jest sporo rzeczy, o które trzeba dopytać.

Ja mam za sobą trzeci dzień roboczy na budowie. Relacje ze zdjęciami wrzucę w nocy do mojego dziennika. W skrócie mamy wylane ławy, położoną papę i wymurowaną część ściany fundamentowej. Tempo chyba niezłe. 

Mam pytanie o papę na ławie (poziomą). Wczoraj jak ją kładli to było błoto i widzę, że jest miejscami mocno ubłocona. Czy trzeba ją porządnie wyczyścić przed kładzeniem ścian, czy nie ma to większego znaczenia? Nie wiem czy to co postawili było na czystej czy nie, bo wczoraj zarabiałem zamiast wydawać  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

Ja już mam wylane ławy (udało się wygrać walkę z wodą), zazbrojone i zaszalowane ściany fundamentowe, po świętach będą wylewane bo nie zdecydowałem się tego dzisiaj robić z uwagi na świeżo wylane łąwy 2 dni temu (temperatura w okolicach 2 stopni to nie miało prawa związać dobrze tak szybko). 
Ja izolacji poziomej na ławy nie dawałem bo nie było jak (wystające pręty zbrojeniowe) a i nie widzę zbytniego sensu w tym. Przyłożymy się do dobrej izolacji pod ściany ii na chudziaku.

----------


## Robaczywy

To fakt, że na ścianie fundamentowej i chudziaku jest najważniejsza. A co planujesz dać, papę czy coś innego?

----------


## marcin225

> To fakt, że na ścianie fundamentowej i chudziaku jest najważniejsza. A co planujesz dać, papę czy coś innego?


Papę SBS na całości (czyli pod ścianami nośnymi i na chudziaku).

----------


## Briksdal

Ekipa na SSZ rusza za tydzień. Kolejny etap wyborów to okna? 
Pakiet trzyszybowy jest już praktycznie standardem podobnie jak ciepły montaz. Czy iść w ciepłe ramki?
 Czy inwestować w kontaktrony i ukryte zawiasy? Na placu boju pozostały: Oknoplast, Awilux i MSokna. Jakie wasze spostrzeżenia w tym temacie?

----------


## Robaczywy

Czy inwestować w kontaktrony i ukryte zawiasy nikt Ci nie powie. W przypadku zawiasów, zależy od Ciebie - jakie masz wymagania estetyczne. Dla jednego warto, dla innego nie, sprawdź jakie różnice w cenie i sobie odpowiesz .

----------


## ag2a

Przy Vertex V82 to 100 zł za skrzydło

----------


## Owczar

Kontraktorony to kwestia tego czy Ci będą potrzebne. Jeśli chodzi o ukryte zawiasy to dowiedz się jak potem wygląda kwestia regulacji itd.

Swoją drogą, to w domach energooszczędnych stosuje się głównie okna stałe tzw fix.

----------


## Myjk

> Swoją drogą, to w domach energooszczędnych stosuje się głównie okna stałe tzw fix.


Tka konkretnie to raczej w domach z WM.  :wink:  U mnie w całym domu fixy, poza balkonowymi i tarasowymi.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Przy Vertex V82 to 100 zł za skrzydło


Co masz na myśli, pisząc 100 zł za skrzydło??  :wink: 

U mnie w Vetrex V82 koszt kontaktronów to 53 zł za okno, a ukryte zawiasy, coś koło 80 zł za okno.




> Kontraktorony to kwestia tego czy Ci będą potrzebne. Jeśli chodzi o ukryte zawiasy to dowiedz się jak potem wygląda kwestia regulacji itd.


No właśnie w salonie z oknami, przedstawiciel Vetrex, pokazywał mi różnice w regulacji zawiasów ukrytych i zwykłych. Ukryte podobno są kłopotliwe w regulacji. Nie skupiałam się na tym, ponieważ nie zdecydowałam się na ukryte zawiasy (dla mnie to nie jest istotny detal), ale wyglądają fajnie  :wink:  A raczej fajnie wygląda ich brak  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

> Tka konkretnie to raczej w domach z WM.  U mnie w całym domu fixy, poza balkonowymi i tarasowymi.


Właśnie pytałem u Ciebie na blogu jaki masz patent na mycie okien na piętrze, bo mam taki sam zamiar  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Właśnie pytałem u Ciebie na blogu jaki masz patent na mycie okien na piętrze, bo mam taki sam zamiar


Coś przegapiłem chyba.  :wink:  Nie spodziewam się że te okna będą się bardzo brudzić na piętrze, po to zresztą ten nieszczęśnie skrócony okap mają mi powiększyć. Jak trzeba będzie umyć, to ludzie polecają karchera, do tego pewnie drabina.

----------


## Owczar

Pisałem w temacie o przerwie zimowej. No właśnie mimo wszystko mogą się brudzić. 

Obecnie mam jedno okno bez żadnego zadaszenia i jest brudne po pierwszym deszczu. Okna balkonowe z dość głęboką loggią brudzą się niestety niewiele mniej. W powietrzu jest mnóstwo syfu, a wystarczy deszcz i wiatr i mamy brudne okno. 

Ja oczywiście skłaniam się ku fixom - choć częściowo będzie na pewno coś otwierane, ale żona ma spore obawy co do mycia okien. Widziałem różne patenty - karchera też rozważam, ale nie miałem okazji testować żadnego z nich  :smile:  
Drabina może okazać się koniecznością - ale tutaj kolejny dylemat - o co ją opierać  :big grin: 

Odnośnie ciepłego montażu. Jakie posoby wybraliście? Bedą u mnie dość spore okna i rozważam ciepłe parapety plus oczywiście montaż na taśmy i maksymalnej wielkości węgarki w warstwie ocieplenia.

----------


## ag2a

Ania skrzydło to skrzydło  :smile:  nam przynajmniej proponował Pan przy wyborze okien dopłatę w wysokości 100 zł do każdego skrzydła czyli 50 zł z zawias

----------


## annatulipanna

*ag2a*, skrzydło, to skrzydło  :wink:  Jasna sprawa. Niewiadomą dla mnie było, czego dotyczyła kwota 100zł? Kontaktrony, czy zawiasy? Już wiem, dzięki  :wink: 
No to drogo to wychodzi. Ponad tysiaka mam w kieszeni  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

My chcieliśmy na części ale w końcu zrezygnowaliśmy

----------


## szpieg20

witam wszystkie bocianki, w tym roku też startujemy z budową domu. czytam forum od pewnego czasu i wiele rzeczy już się dowiedziałem za co dziękuje wszystkim forumowiczom. dobre źródło wiedzy - oczywiście trzeba mocno filtrować ale jednak wiedza przydatna  :smile: 

czy wiecie jak jest ze zmianą zjazdu z działki? aktualnie jest zrobiony zjazd przy granicy z sąsiadem, a dom odsunięty jest o 3m, projektant wyrysował że będę wjeżdzał do garażu po skosie, wolałbym to przerobić. czy bez problemu to zmienię później, czy lepiej już teraz o to zadbać i zmienić pozwolenie na budowę?

----------


## Myjk

> witam wszystkie bocianki, w tym roku też startujemy z budową domu. czytam forum od pewnego czasu i wiele rzeczy już się dowiedziałem za co dziękuje wszystkim forumowiczom. dobre źródło wiedzy - oczywiście trzeba mocno filtrować ale jednak wiedza przydatna


Chwal się w takim razie jakie plany -- ciekawe co odfiltrowałeś.  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Pisałem w temacie o przerwie zimowej. No właśnie mimo wszystko mogą się brudzić. 
> 
> Obecnie mam jedno okno bez żadnego zadaszenia i jest brudne po pierwszym deszczu. Okna balkonowe z dość głęboką loggią brudzą się niestety niewiele mniej. W powietrzu jest mnóstwo syfu, a wystarczy deszcz i wiatr i mamy brudne okno.


Zależy od okapu, dlatego po samowolce i skróceniu okapu będą go poprawiać bez dwóch zdań. Balkonowe to akurat nie problem, bo będą otwierane i dostęp będzie. Do reszty też zresztą będzie u mnie dostęp bez drabiny (z daszku garażu i tarasu). W zasadzie tylko okno w sypialni będzie wymagać drabiny.




> Ja oczywiście skłaniam się ku fixom - choć częściowo będzie na pewno coś otwierane, ale żona ma spore obawy co do mycia okien. Widziałem różne patenty - karchera też rozważam, ale nie miałem okazji testować żadnego z nich  
> Drabina może okazać się koniecznością - ale tutaj kolejny dylemat - o co ją opierać


Są drabiny z wysięgnikami do 13m roboczej  :wink:  http://allegro.pl/drabina-aluminiowa...ant=5982882151




> Odnośnie ciepłego montażu. Jakie posoby wybraliście? Bedą u mnie dość spore okna i rozważam ciepłe parapety plus oczywiście montaż na taśmy i maksymalnej wielkości węgarki w warstwie ocieplenia.


Ramki z 3cm XPS po obwodzie (oczywiście powiększone otwory okienne) i ciepłe parapety z taśmami. Taśmy zabezpieczę klejem i siatką zaraz po montażu żeby przezimowały spokojnie do przyszłego roku kiedy to będzie robione ocieplenie elewacji (chociaż może się na jesieni uda).

----------


## szpieg20

Co odfiltrowałem (niektórym mogą te rzeczy wydawać się proste, ja dużo doświadczenia nie miałem i to uważam za przydatne info w moim przypadku), to na pewno nie wszystko:
1.	Nie przewymiarować kotła. Zrobiłem http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/3yji 
2.	Zastanawiałem się nad rodzajem ogrzewania. Choć się sporo zastanawialiśmy to decyzja padła na gaz (mam w drodze), nie wykluczam nadal pcpw ale z uwagi na element wystający po za budynek raczej się na to nie zdecyduje (mam trzech synów i wiem co potrafią - kwestia bezpieczeństwa). 
3.	Kominek – mebel dla żony – ale czego się nie robi z miłości  będzie gazowy (nie będzie przy nim tyle pracy), przewód powietrzno-spalinowy do dachu.
4.	Robimy reku, nie robimy kominów + dodatkowy filtr od pyłków (sam reku nie odfiltruje większości pyłków jak sądziliśmy na początku, zaś kominy są zbędne przy reku). Reku na strychu ale nie nad sypialnią (będzie nad toaletą) z uwagi na ewentualne drobne buczenie
5.	Robimy kilka fixów – przy reku oszczędność na oknach (nieznaczna ale zawsze oszczędność)
6.	Taras od południa – będzie tam dużo słońca i zdecydowaliśmy na pełne zadaszenie (zastanawialiśmy się nad markizą czy pergolą, ale że to od południa to wolimy mieć gdzie usiąść w cieniu i schować rzeczy od deszczu).
7.	Podłogówka w części mieszkalnej na parterze i piętrze. Na piętrze miały być kaloryfery ale z uwagi na miejsce, decyzja idzie w podłogówkę (jak będzie w przyszłości PC, to będzie przystosowane łatwiej)
8.	Schody aż do strychu (klatka schodowa w jednym miejscu), koszt przy SSO praktycznie ten sam a wygoda na lata.
9.	Piwnica. Brak. Koszty, koszty, koszty – a skoro robimy schody na strych to będzie gdzie graty trzymać.

----------


## Owczar

> Ramki z 3cm XPS po obwodzie (oczywiście powiększone otwory okienne) i ciepłe parapety z taśmami. Taśmy zabezpieczę klejem i siatką zaraz po montażu żeby przezimowały spokojnie do przyszłego roku kiedy to będzie robione ocieplenie elewacji (chociaż może się na jesieni uda).


Też nad tym myślałem. Koniecznie zrób foto podczas montażu - chciałbym zobaczyć jak to wygląda. Ekipę do montażu już masz? Kręcili coś nosem?

----------


## Myjk

> Też nad tym myślałem. Koniecznie zrób foto podczas montażu - chciałbym zobaczyć jak to wygląda. Ekipę do montażu już masz? Kręcili coś nosem?


Fotki będą. Pewnie u annytulipanny (czy mnie się pokiełbasiło i to był Liliputek?) można zobaczyć, bo też AFAIR na ramki montowała. Okna muszę sam obrobić. Póki co mnie cob_ra wyślizgał z gilotyny do styro  :big tongue:  którą miałem odkupić i kombinuję graty żeby sobie samemu zrobić. Do podłogi, którą chcę sam układać, też się przyda. Ekipa ta sama co sprzedaje mi okna, czyli polecany na forum Aprel (z Bemowa). Aczkolwiek był u mnie wylewkarz i trochę kręcił na ich instalacje nosem, ale sypnął info czego trzeba pilnować (np. aby łapali się z poziomem do górnych krawędzi okien tarasowych/balkon a nie do zera względem podłogi). Aprel się nawet nie zdziwił że chce na ramki. Montowali już tak wcześniej. Nadal myślę czy wystawiać okna trochę w stronę ocieplenia jeśli będą ramki. Zlicowanie okno z murem wg mnie poprawi szczelność ocieplenia elewacyjnego.

----------


## Myjk

> Co odfiltrowałem (niektórym mogą te rzeczy wydawać się proste, ja dużo doświadczenia nie miałem i to uważam za przydatne info w moim przypadku), to na pewno nie wszystko


Odnośnie PC/gaz, to przy takim zapotrzebowaniu (które swoją drogą wyszło bardzo niskie) zastanowiłbym się nad grzaniem prądem z panelami na dachu (ale do tego trzeba OZC profesjonalne, bo ten kalkulator to khm, szczególnie doliczanie 4kW na CWU). Jeszcze bym tylko wyrzucił porotherm na rzecz betonu komórkowego a najlepiej silki. Poza tym muszę przyznać, że dobra robota.  :smile:  Nic tylko życzyć powodzenia.

W ramach uzupełnienia, Wawa do końca marca dawała 40% maks 15 tys. dopłaty do paneli.
https://bip.warszawa.pl/NR/rdonlyres...5_internet.pdf

Program się skończył, ale ma ruszać kolejny, także trzeba pilnować. W tym roku ma też być jakiś mazowiecki program dopłat do PC i paneli. Ja sobie wyceniłem panele u firmy Bison, mają dać automatycznie info jak dopłaty na mazowieckie ruszą (bo mnie warszawskie nie dotyczą w nowym domu).

----------


## szpieg20

> Odnośnie PC/gaz, to przy takim zapotrzebowaniu (które swoją drogą wyszło bardzo niskie) zastanowiłbym się nad grzaniem prądem z panelami na dachu (ale do tego trzeba OZC profesjonalne, bo ten kalkulator to khm, szczególnie doliczanie 4kW na CWU). Jeszcze bym tylko wyrzucił porotherm na rzecz betonu komórkowego a najlepiej silki. Poza tym muszę przyznać, że dobra robota.  Nic tylko życzyć powodzenia.


dzięki, do tej pory raczej czytałem bez pisania postów (bo czym tu się dzielić skoro tylko wiedzę się zbiera). nad prądem zastanawiałem się dość mocno, kwestia kominka (na gaz) przesądziła. czego nie robi się z miłości.

nadal mam dylemt odnośnie zjazdu, czy mając pozwolenie na budowę będę mógł przekrojektować zjazd w inne miejsce (przesunąć o 3 m)?

----------


## Myjk

> dzięki, do tej pory raczej czytałem bez pisania postów (bo czym tu się dzielić skoro tylko wiedzę się zbiera). nad prądem zastanawiałem się dość mocno, kwestia kominka (na gaz) przesądziła. czego nie robi się z miłości.


Zawsze można kominek na butlę gazową zrobić, albo biokominek.




> nadal mam dylemt odnośnie zjazdu, czy mając pozwolenie na budowę będę mógł przekrojektować zjazd w inne miejsce (przesunąć o 3 m)?


Tu jest jakiś wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...edura-i-koszty

----------


## annatulipanna

> Fotki będą. Pewnie u annytulipanny (czy mnie się pokiełbasiło i to był Liliputek?) można zobaczyć, bo też AFAIR na ramki montowała.


Dobrze pamiętasz *Myjku*  :wink:  Moje ramki można zobaczyć m.in. tutaj.
Pozdrawiam rozpoczynających przygodę z budową  :bye:

----------


## szpieg20

> Tu jest jakiś wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...edura-i-koszty


dzięki, dopisałem się (ale temat trochę zerdzewiał tam  :smile:  ) narazie znaki na niebie mówią abym wrócił do projektanta i wymusił na nim wszystkie zmiany już teraz, później będzie łatwiej załatwiać ekipy itp.

----------


## Owczar

> Dobrze pamiętasz *Myjku*  Moje ramki można zobaczyć m.in. tutaj.
> Pozdrawiam rozpoczynających przygodę z budową


Dzięki! Rozumiem, że trzeba było robić nacięcia na silce? 
Czy na dół dawać jeśli na całość pójdzie ciepły parapet?

----------


## Myjk

> Dzięki! Rozumiem, że trzeba było robić nacięcia na silce? 
> Czy na dół dawać jeśli na całość pójdzie ciepły parapet?


Z tego co pamiętam Ania się zorientowała z ramkami jak już mury stały, stąd aby nie pomniejszać okien były zrobione takie nacięcia. Ja po prostu powiększyłem otwory przy stawianiu muru po 6cm na boki (a góra tak czy siak wypadła na wysokość bloczka). Ale właśnie nie wiem jakie te ramki teraz dać, czy tylko na głębokość ramy, czy po całej ściance wnęki okiennej. Chyba XPSa się tynk nie chwyci?

----------


## annatulipanna

No to przypomnę, jak to u mnie było z tymi ramkami  :wink: 
Ramki miałam zaplanowane jeszcze przed budową. Także już na etapie płyty, pod duże okna do podłogi i drzwi balkonowe oraz wejściowe, zatopiliśmy w płycie XPS, żeby był na wysokości podłogi. Jak ustalałam z moim budowlańcem obróbkę otworów okiennych XPS-em, myślałam, że na grubość całej wnęki będzie wklejony XPS. Dopiero na budowie zobaczyłam, ze chłopaki wycinają w bloczkach wcięcia na styro. Skoro im się chciało, to spoko  :wink:  W silce raczej nikt by się nie bawił w wycinanie takich wnęk. Ja mam BK.
Fajnie zrobili z nadprożami. Dwie L-ki ułożyli na różnych wysokościach względem siebie, żeby utworzyć wcięcie na XPS, a w nadprożu lanym, przed betonowaniem, wyłożyli XPS w szalunkach, także wszystko wyszło równiutko.
Wszystko możecie podejrzeć w dzienniku  :wink:  Mam spis treści, także łatwo odszukać interesujące Was etapy  :wink: 

Tynk chwyci się XPS-a. U mnie chwycił. Ale właśnie budowlaniec tłumaczył mi, że lepiej wyciąć te wcięcia w bloczkach na XPS, żeby obróbka otworów okiennych od wewnątrz była łatwiejsza (chciał ułatwić pracę tynkarzom).

A pod ciepłe parapety chyba bym sobie darowała dodatkowy XPS.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie!

No to wszystko jasne - ja chyba nie będę kombinował i zrobię po prostu na całości XPS. Będe miał silkę i właśnie dlatego nie widzi mi się wycinanie. 

Właśnie czekam na wycenę bramy garażowej z montażem w świetle otworu. Chcę zminimalizować mostki termiczne, ale przy takim montażu chyba już nie będę się bawił w XPS po obwodzie. Zrobię większe węgarki na bramę - tym bardziej, że brama będzie 5,5m więc jest zapas.

----------


## ag2a

Nam w końcu wczoraj udało się wylać ławę. Teraz już będzie tylko z górki  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> Dzięki za wyjaśnienie!
> 
> No to wszystko jasne - ja chyba nie będę kombinował i zrobię po prostu na całości XPS. Będe miał silkę i właśnie dlatego nie widzi mi się wycinanie. 
> 
> Właśnie czekam na wycenę bramy garażowej z montażem w świetle otworu. Chcę zminimalizować mostki termiczne, ale przy takim montażu chyba już nie będę się bawił w XPS po obwodzie. Zrobię większe węgarki na bramę - tym bardziej, że brama będzie 5,5m więc jest zapas.


Myśmy tez robili wyklejanie XPS'em na całej szerokości otworu okiennego. Kładliśmy paski o grubości 2cm po bokach i w nadprożu oraz ciepły parapet.

----------


## Owczar

A jak przy takim rozwiązaniu okna mocowane są mechanicznie? Blachy przykręcane kołkami przez XPS?

----------


## Doli.

> A jak przy takim rozwiązaniu okna mocowane są mechanicznie? Blachy przykręcane kołkami przez XPS?


Dokładnie tak.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki, dobrze wiedzieć. Jak dojdę do tego etapu to skonstruuje sobie gilotynkę i będę działał  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Dzięki, dobrze wiedzieć. Jak dojdę do tego etapu to skonstruuje sobie gilotynkę i będę działał


Akurat w tym działaniu gilotyna była bardziej bajerem  :wink:  tak cienki i miękki XPS można ciąć nożykiem do tapet. Mamy nadzieję, że gilotyna przyda się do pracy do której została stworzona, czyli cięcie styro na elewacji  :yes:

----------


## szpieg20

> Jeszcze bym tylko wyrzucił porotherm na rzecz betonu komórkowego a najlepiej silki.


Jakoś BK  mnie nie przekonuje. Silke miałem w zamyśle, jakoś się ta myśl rozmyla. Czy możesz mi łopatologicznie napisać twoje za i przeciw siłka i porotherm?

----------


## Myjk

> Jakoś BK  mnie nie przekonuje. Silke miałem w zamyśle, jakoś się ta myśl rozmyla. Czy możesz mi łopatologicznie napisać twoje za i przeciw siłka i porotherm?


Porotherm vel pustak jest dobrym materiałem na ścianę 1W(arstwową) -- literalnie jest po prostu ciepły. I to jedyna zaleta, która się rozmywa gdy stosuje się ścianę 2W, bo role ocieplacza przejmuje druga warstwa. Z wad, pustaki są kruche, są potem problemy z wieszaniem cięższych rzeczy na ścianach. Są krzywe, a więc jak się źle wykona ocieplenie, a jeszcze jak do tego elektryk się wbije z puszką i nie uszczelni, to może ciągnąć ciepło z domu. Generalnie trzeba BARDZO pilnować wykonania przy porothermie. 

BK jest równie ciepły co porotherm, ale jest znacznie równiejszy, łatwo się obrabia, nie ma problemu z wieszaniem rzeczy na ścianach, a ponieważ jest pełnym bloczkiem nie ma się co obawiać "przedmuchów" w razie błędów wykonawczych. 

Silka z kolei ma trzy wady, jest słabym izolatorem, jest ciężka i trudno się obrabia (a więc ekipa może marudzić i doliczyć za murowanie, jak się nie wykorzysta wewnętrznych kanałów pod elektrykę, to ciężko się także bruzduje, z drugiej strony i tak większość kładzie pod tynk elektrykę). Ale tak jak przy poprzednich materiałach izolacyjność materiału, gdy ściana 2W, nie ma znaczenia. Zatem rzeczy, które są wadami dla ekipy, są zaletami dla mieszkańców, bo: dzięki słabej izolacji silka znakomicie reguluje mikroklimat w domu (szybko pochłania i oddaje ciepło) a dzięki dużej masie dobrze akumuluje i chroni akustycznie. Mój majster się ucieszył że nie będzie musiał znowu budować z poroszajsu.  :wink:  Potem co prawda klął, bo najwyraźniej "zapomniał" że u mnie piętrówkę buduje i "trochę" więcej się umęczył mając do postawienia blisko 300m2 muru. Ale i tak się cieszył że nie pracował na pustakach ceramicznych.

Cenowo silka wychodzi drożej (pod warunkiem tej samej grubości muru). Silki Xelli idzie 15 szt./m2 a Porothermu Wienerberger 10.7 szt./m2. W zeszłym roku płaciłem za silkę 24cm 4,45 zł brutto/szt. a za Porotherm 25cm (na pierwszą warstwę muru) 5,50 zł brutto/szt. Wychodzi odpowiednio 66,75 zł/m2 i 58,85 zł/m2. No ale ze względu na sporą wytrzymałość silki można (naturalnie po konsultacji z konstruktorem) zjechać z grubością do 18cm i wyjdzie taniej.

----------


## Kaizen

> I to jedyna zaleta, która się rozmywa gdy stosuje się ścianę 2W, bo role ocieplacza przejmuje druga warstwa.


Tyle, że muru nie ocieplasz od dołu. Więc w tym miejscu (izolacja ścian konstrukcyjnych i działowych od gruntu) cała izolacyjność pochodzi od materiału konstrukcyjnego i ma znaczanie nie tylko przy murach jednowarstwowych.
Ma też znaczenie od góry i z drugiej strony np. przy ścianach szczytowych przy poddaszu nieogrzwanym. Zwłaszcza, jak projektant czy wykonawca "zapomną" zostawić miejsca do ocieplenia ściany szczytowej od góry, co jest dosyć typowe.




> BK jest równie ciepły co porotherm, ale jest znacznie równiejszy, łatwo się obrabia, nie ma problemu z wieszaniem rzeczy na ścianach, a ponieważ jest pełnym bloczkiem nie ma się co obawiać "przedmuchów" w razie błędów wykonawczych.


Równie?
Porotherm 25 Dryfix - *U=0,95*
Porotherm 25 P+W - U=1,03
BK 500 24 cm - *U=0,53*

Dla mnie to jest bardzo, bardzo daleko od "równie ciepły".

I to nie była badana taka partia, jak trafia do klienta, tylko wybrane, niepopękane sztuki.




No i konstrukcja wszelkiej dziurawej ceramiki skłania do grubej spoiny, żeby zatkać te otwory od góry i od dołu, bo inaczej wiatr hula na całej wysokości i nawet przy mniej popękanych pustakach przez to parametry są dalekie od realnych osiągów.

----------


## Owczar

Ja w ostatniej chwili zmienilem porotherm na silke.

Izolacja akustyczna oraz argumenty o ktorych pisal Myjk zawazyly. 

Bruzdowanie rzeczywiscie bedzie klopotliwe, ale po bruzdowaniu w wielkiej plycie to zadne wyzwanie. Bruzdownica elektryczna i jazda. Przy odpowiednim zaplanowaniu elektryki tych bruzd nie bedzie az tak duzo w sumie  :smile:  Wiekoszc pojdzie po podlodze i kawalek na sciane. 

Poczatkowa mostki na przegrodach od ziemi sklanialy mnie ku porothermowi, ale kiedy padla decyzja o plycie fundamentowej ten argument przestal miec znaczenie.

----------


## Myjk

> Równie?
> Porotherm 25 Dryfix - *U=0,95*
> Porotherm 25 P+W - U=1,03
> BK 500 24 cm - *U=0,53*


Coś mi się tak ubzdurało, mój faul. Zatem wychodzi na to, że BK nie ma żadnych zalet.  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Bruzdowanie rzeczywiscie bedzie klopotliwe, ale po bruzdowaniu w wielkiej plycie to zadne wyzwanie. Bruzdownica elektryczna i jazda. Przy odpowiednim zaplanowaniu elektryki tych bruzd nie bedzie az tak duzo w sumie  Wiekoszc pojdzie po podlodze i kawalek na sciane.


Przy czym silka ma wewnętrzne kanały na elektrykę. Wtedy wystarczy otwornica i przeciąga się przewody wewnątrz bloków. Warunek, trzeba zachować przestrzał przy murowaniu. Ja zapomniałem o tym i nie wszędzie mi majster pospinał piony bloczków. Mam jednak nadzieję, że w większości przypadków wystarczy.

----------


## agb

BK ma więcej zalet niż Twoje pseudo porady. Szczególnie tej o ścianie 1W z Porothermu  :roll eyes:

----------


## Owczar

Z cegłą na budowę jest jak z poszukiwaniem partnerki/partnera. Nie ma osób idealnych, ale trzeba znaleźć takiego którego wady jesteśmy w stanie zaakceptować, a zalety z naszego punktu widzenia będą rekompensowały te wady  :smile: 

Więc każdy musi sam podjąć decyzje.

----------


## Myjk

> Z cegłą na budowę jest jak z poszukiwaniem partnerki/partnera. Nie ma osób idealnych, ale trzeba znaleźć takiego którego wady jesteśmy w stanie zaakceptować, a zalety z naszego punktu widzenia będą rekompensowały te wady 
> Więc każdy musi sam podjąć decyzje.


Dlatego właśnie opisałem wady i zalety -- więcej istotnych dla materiału nośnego nie znalazłem podczas analizy dla siebie. Wybór każdy podejmie sam.

----------


## Mikruss2

> Dlatego właśnie opisałem wady i zalety -- więcej istotnych dla materiału nośnego nie znalazłem podczas analizy dla siebie. Wybór każdy podejmie sam.


Dokładnie, rzetelnie podszedłeś do sprawy  :smile:

----------


## maaszak

> Ramki z 3cm XPS po obwodzie (oczywiście powiększone otwory okienne) i ciepłe parapety z taśmami. Taśmy zabezpieczę klejem i siatką zaraz po montażu żeby przezimowały spokojnie do przyszłego roku kiedy to będzie robione ocieplenie elewacji (chociaż może się na jesieni uda).


Co prawda walczę dopiero z koncepcją projektu domu, ale ostatnio zacząłem dumać nad sposobem montażu okien. Z dotychczasowego doktoryzowania się w temacie wychodzi, że najlepiej (i stosunkowo rozsądnie cenowo) ciepły parapet + taśmy rozprężne. Tylko czy wówczas warto wysuwać dodatkowo w warstwę ocieplenia? Albo czy ramka z XPS ma jakieś szczególne zadanie, poza jak myślę lepszym/szczelniejszym połączeniem z warstwą zewnętrznego ocieplenia?

----------


## Kaizen

> Coś mi się tak ubzdurało, mój faul. Zatem wychodzi na to, że BK nie ma żadnych zalet.


Jeżeli uznać U *lepsze o 44%* za wadę, to możesz tak uważać.

----------


## Robaczywy

Pytanko, jak prowadzić instlaację z wodą zimną. Ciepła to wiadomo - w ociepleniu, ale co z zimną? Czy również w ociepleniu? Czy na chudziaku, czy w piasku pod chudziakiem?
Wydaje mi się, że przyłącze powinno wejść pod ławą i wyjść jedną rurą na chudziaka i na nim układamy resztę instalacji parteru? Pod chudziakiem to będzie za dużo miejsc, gdzie ingerujemy w hydroizolacje poziomą.

----------


## agb

Ja bym nie kombinował i prowadził razem z ciepłą z zachowaniem dystansu między nimi.

----------


## Robaczywy

Chyba do tego rozwiązania będę się skłaniał.

----------


## Myjk

> Co prawda walczę dopiero z koncepcją projektu domu, ale ostatnio zacząłem dumać nad sposobem montażu okien. Z dotychczasowego doktoryzowania się w temacie wychodzi, że najlepiej (i stosunkowo rozsądnie cenowo) ciepły parapet + taśmy rozprężne. Tylko czy wówczas warto wysuwać dodatkowo w warstwę ocieplenia? Albo czy ramka z XPS ma jakieś szczególne zadanie, poza jak myślę lepszym/szczelniejszym połączeniem z warstwą zewnętrznego ocieplenia?


Ramka z XPS powoduje przesunięcie (i zmniejszenie) mostka. Podobny zabieg uzyskuje się wysunięciem okna, ale wg mojej skromnej opinii jest słabiej przy wysunięciu tych 2-3cm (a nie może to być więcej niż 40-50% głębokości ramy) niż przy ramce. Pewnie, nic nie szkodzi na przeszkodzie aby zastosować obydwa rozwiązania równocześnie. Ale mam wątpliwości czy da się odpowiednio szczelnie wykonać węgarek z ocieplenia przy wysunięciu okna. W sensie dać to się na pewno da, pytanie czy ocieplaczom się nóżka nie podwinie. Ja przy zaplanowanych ramkach chyba będę licować okno z murem żeby zminimalizować kolejny punkt gdzie można popełnić (nawet jeśli nieświadomie) jakąś skuchę.




> Jeżeli uznać U *lepsze o 44%* za wadę, to możesz tak uważać.


Przy zastosowaniu cieńszego muru z silki i grubszego ocieplenia też będzie lepsze o 44%?

----------


## Robaczywy

Pojawiam się z kolejnym pytaniem do Szanownego Grona Budowniczych. Jak się zalewa słupy żelbetowe? Pytanie padło w moim dzienniku, ale tam chyba mało kto zagląda  :smile: 

https://images83.fotosik.pl/1035/dd5961623d0eb3ad.jpg

Czy to powinno być zalane najpierw na równi ze ścianą fundamentową, żeby dąło się elegancko papę połozyć na równo?

----------


## Arturo72

> Pojawiam się z kolejnym pytaniem do Szanownego Grona Budowniczych. Jak się zalewa słupy żelbetowe? Pytanie padło w moim dzienniku, ale tam chyba mało kto zagląda 
> 
> https://images83.fotosik.pl/1035/dd5961623d0eb3ad.jpg
> 
> Czy to powinno być zalane najpierw na równi ze ścianą fundamentową, żeby dąło się elegancko papę połozyć na równo?


Ja miałem 17 rdzeni betonowych czyli wg Ciebie slupów ale budowałem bez udziwnień typu ściana fundamentowa czy papa  :big grin: 
A zalewa się normalnie,z wibracją oczywiście.

----------


## ag2a

U mnie będą dwa trzpienie i zaleją to z betoniarzy i na to izolacja z boku i góry

----------


## Robaczywy

Ok, dzięki za wyjaśnienia  :smile:

----------


## Briksdal

> witam wszystkie bocianki, w tym roku też startujemy z budową domu. czytam forum od pewnego czasu i wiele rzeczy już się dowiedziałem za co dziękuje wszystkim forumowiczom. dobre źródło wiedzy - oczywiście trzeba mocno filtrować ale jednak wiedza przydatna 
> 
> czy wiecie jak jest ze zmianą zjazdu z działki? aktualnie jest zrobiony zjazd przy granicy z sąsiadem, a dom odsunięty jest o 3m, projektant wyrysował że będę wjeżdzał do garażu po skosie, wolałbym to przerobić. czy bez problemu to zmienię później, czy lepiej już teraz o to zadbać i zmienić pozwolenie na budowę?


Obecnie zjazd z drogi gminnej i powiatowej nie wymaga ani pozwolenia ani zgłoszenia. W przypadku drogi wojewódzkiej i krajowej wymagane jest zgłoszenie w urzędzie wojewódzkim. W każdym z przypadków trzeba mieć projekt zjazdu uzgodniony przez zarządcę drogi. 

Powyższe nie obowiązuje w przypadku zjazdów z dróg wewnętrznych.

----------


## szpieg20

> Obecnie zjazd z drogi gminnej i powiatowej nie wymaga ani pozwolenia ani zgłoszenia.


wielkie dzięki, odzywam się do zarządcy w takim razie.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie pierwsze przeboje z architektem i urzędem...

Dostałem wezwanie do wyjaśnienia. 

Pierwsza rzecz to mój błąd - przepisany na szybko wniosek i brak krzyżyka przy rodzaju wniosku.
Drugie to szambo szczelne w projekcie ale brak wzmianek we wniosku. Projekt szamba był gratis do proejktu, a architekt tego nie wykreślił... 

Drążoc dalej wyszło - przyłącze gazowe na planie zagospodarowania prowadzące do nikąd.. To samo z przyłączem energetycznym. 

Gazu nie planujemy i go nie będzie, więc nie wiem po co został w ogole narysowany i opisany w projekcie. Architekt najwyraźniej nie słuchał - ale z drugiej strony kominy z projektu usunął... 
Brak informacji o odprowadzaniu wody opadowej
Brak zaktualizowanego zestawienia powierchni

Były też zarzuty do braku podpisów na rysunkach kostruktora, ale z tego się urzad wycofał. 
Pytano mnie także o warunki przyłącza do linii energetycznej. Nie posiadam takowych, bo mam już umowę, ale zapytano mnie czy mogę wystąpić o warunki. Ostatecznie urząd się wycofał i poprosił o wrysowanie projektu przyłączy na mapie, które niedawno zostały dodane przez PGE. 

Architekt się uwinął w jeden dzień, poprawił co miał poprawić, a dzisiaj się dowiaduje, że usunął przyłącze gazowe ale zostawił taką informację - centralne ogrzewanie za pomoca kotła gazowego lub z innego źródła zasilania o takiej samej mocy! Przecież to dla urzędu jest niedopuszczalne, bo wydając pozwolenie nie wprost pozwolił by mi na zastosowanie np kotła na oleje ciężkie itp - które zabrania MPZP. 
Na szczęście urząd ma przejrzęc wniosek i jeśli będzie tylko to, to wyda postanowienie z wezwaniem do uzupełnienia... 

Tak czy inaczej idzie się załamać. Prosty projekt był adaptowany ponad 10 misięcy i jeszcze takie wpadki. 

Czy na prawdę budując dom musimy się znać na wszystkim?


W międzyczasie wybraliśmy rolety. A w zasadzie refleksole -ale teraz pojawia się problem jak je zamontować minimalizując mostki. Standardowo idzie box 120mmx120mm mocowany do nadproża plus prowadnice. Ale nie wiem czy się na to godzić budując dom energooszczędny. 

Będzie to montowane tak jak tutaj w standardzie tylko w wersji podtynkowej więc box będzie wyżej. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg3Axfj12uY

Okna będą montowane w ramce z XPS-a - wstępnie myślę o ramce o grubości 5cm. Więc tak czy inaczej prowadnice byłyby tak czy inaczej przykręcane do XPS-a dookoła okna. Co sądzicie żeby po zamontowaniu okna dać dookoła ramkę z XPS-a klejoną/przykręcaną do ściany i zachodzącą na okno jako węgarek? Wtedy na końcu XPS-a dałbym np kątownik z PCV żeby zakryć XPS-a pod prowadnicą i boxem. 

Tylko czy te 5cm XPS coś mi w ogóle da? Czy nakład pracy będzie się opłacał? Może jakiś inny pomysł na montaż? Może bezpośrednio na ramie okna?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy na prawdę budując dom musimy się znać na wszystkim?


Tak, inaczej ten garnitur będzie mało wygodny.
Akurat co do kopania się z urzędnikami - to ja nawet nie wiem, o co się architekt kopał. Wzywany był on (jako pełnomocnik) - ale chyba nawet nieoficjalnie, bo PnB dostał w terminie wynikającym z daty złożenia przez niego. Wiem, że musiał coś uzupełnić. Ale nie interesowało mnie co - miał dostarczyć PnB i jego głowa, co trzeba tam jeszcze dopisać czy dorysować.

----------


## Robaczywy

Właśnie byłem polać chudziaka i o to co zobaczyłem:



Tak jest praktycznie na całości.
Strasznie się wkurzyłem, bo byłem tam o 13stej i dzwoniłem do Majstra czy już polewać, czy jeszcze za wcześnie, powiedział, ze za wcześnie i żeby lać koło 18..

Niby to rysy skurczowe, więc chyba poza estetyką nie stanowią większego problemu? Przynajmniej tak twierdzi kierbud i chyba ma rację..co o tym sądzicie? Zacierać jakoś?

----------


## DżastinaT

Witajcie  :Smile: 

Półtora miesiąca temu zapadła decyzja o budowie i przebijamy się przez formalności z nadzieją na fundamenty pod koniec sezonu  :Smile:  A może nawet SSO przed zimą  :rotfl: 

Zapraszam do nas

----------


## Robaczywy

Majster kładł mi kanalizację pod chudziakim i zauważyłem, że wyprowadził tylko piony. Tj. w uchni jedna rura do góry i w łazience jedna rura do góry. Czy nie powinno być przypadkiem wyprowadzone już wszystko? 
Np., mam metrowa rurę do góry  w miejscu pionu w łazience i tyle. Obok pionu będzie WC i umywalka, ale czy tam nie powinny być już wyprowadzone odpływy bezpośrednio z chudziaka?

Na tym zdjęciu pion w kuchni, jakieś pół metra dalej będzie zlew,
Może to jest ok, ale pytam bo nie wie, czy składać reklamacje  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Ja miałem wyprowadzone wszystko, 2 punkty w kuchni (w razie jakby żona mi zmieniła plan kuchni), 4 w łazience (toaleta, pisuar, prysznic, umywalka).

----------


## Robaczywy

No własnie tak mi się wydaje, że powinno być wszystko, rozkładał to Majster, nie hydraulik. Poza pionami wyprowadził jeszcze tylko odpływ prysznica, No nic, przyjdzie hydraulik, to pewnie pomarudzi i jakoś sprawę wyprostuje.

----------


## Owczar

Pytanko, jak macie prowadzone przyłącza wodne? Pod domem/płytą czy dookoła aby wejść do budynku z boku?

----------


## Doli.

Nam wyprowadził majster wszystko i zgodnie z projektem. Pokazałeś mu projekt kanalizy?

----------


## Robaczywy

Tak projekt miał, ale widzę, że on ma problemy z czytaniem projektów. Piony sa tu gdzie mają być, wyjście jest fi160 tak jak ma być, tylko brak tych nieszczesnych wyprowadzeń na WC, zlewozmywak i umywlakę. Kurde dopiero stan 0 i to nie kompletny a już 3 razy zrobił inaczej niż w projekcie. Już nie mam żadnych zludzeń, że wszystko trzeba sprawdzić.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Majster się jakoś broni, czy sławetne "będzie pan zadowolony"?

----------


## Robaczywy

Jeszcze z nim nie rozmawiałem, po zrobieniu chudziaka mają 2 tygodnie przerwy i dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu powinni przyjść zacząć stawiać ściany. Spotkam się z hydraulikiem i zobaczę co powie.

Z innej beczki, zapytałem kierownika jaki ma patent zeby uszczelnić izolację poziomą scian fundmaentowych, w miejscach gdzie wychodzi zbrojenie słupów żelbetowych i napisał tak:

"Słup żelbetowy powonien być monolityczny i nie powinna go przegradzac żadna warstwa folii, izolacji czy papy, Beton charakteryzuje dużo mniejsze podciaganie kapilarne niż pustaki czy cegle"

Co Wy na to? Bo mnie zatkało. Byłem pewny, że to musi być zaizolowane

----------


## Doli.

To sprawdź jeszcze czy masz spadek. Wlej jakąś butlę wody i sprawdź czy wypływa, bo nasz wykonawca kanalizy mówił, że kiedyś musiał kuć chudziak i poprawiać spadek bo murarze położyli kanalizę na płasko.

----------


## Robaczywy

Spadek jest, to akurat widziałem. Mały bo mały, ale chyba wystarczający. Niby projekt czytał, bo dał mi szczegółową listę ile czego kupić, jakie rury, jakie kolanka itp. Totalnej fuszerki się nie spodziewam, ale jednak coś się wydaje być nie tak  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Pytanko, jak macie prowadzone przyłącza wodne? Pod domem/płytą czy dookoła aby wejść do budynku z boku?


Zgodnie z projektem  :smile:  Ustaliłam na etapie projektu, gdzie będzie pomieszczenie techniczne i jak, najkrótszą drogą, doprowadzić do niego wodę. Od boku budynku wchodzi przyłącze wody, bezpośrednio do danego pomieszczenia. Przepust zrobiony pod płytą, do wysokości posadzki (rura 110).

----------


## Robaczywy

> Pytanko, jak macie prowadzone przyłącza wodne? Pod domem/płytą czy dookoła aby wejść do budynku z boku?


U mnie ściana pomieszczenia gospodarczeggo na której będzie wodomierz jest jednocześnie ścianą zewnętrzną od strony z której będzie pociągnięty wodociąg, więc sprawa była prosta. I również jest przepust z rury fi 110 pod ławą.

----------


## marcin225

> Majster kładł mi kanalizację pod chudziakim i zauważyłem, że wyprowadził tylko piony. Tj. w uchni jedna rura do góry i w łazience jedna rura do góry. Czy nie powinno być przypadkiem wyprowadzone już wszystko? 
> Np., mam metrowa rurę do góry  w miejscu pionu w łazience i tyle. Obok pionu będzie WC i umywalka, ale czy tam nie powinny być już wyprowadzone odpływy bezpośrednio z chudziaka?
> 
> Na tym zdjęciu pion w kuchni, jakieś pół metra dalej będzie zlew,
> Może to jest ok, ale pytam bo nie wie, czy składać reklamacje


Od zlewu do pionu sobie spokojnie w ścianie rure 50 poprowadzi hydraulik i nie ma problemu. Gorzej z kiblami i jak coś jest oddalone od pionu na kilka metrów. U mnie wystawił wszystkie piony + w kuchni jeden wpust w okolicach zlewu ( bo do pionu miałbym daleko) + w łazience na parterze 3 szt wpustów - na kibel, na prysznic i pod umywalkę (to w sumie niepotrzebne wg mnie) + wyjście w garażu na kratkę.

----------


## Owczar

> U mnie ściana pomieszczenia gospodarczeggo na której będzie wodomierz jest jednocześnie ścianą zewnętrzną od strony z której będzie pociągnięty wodociąg, więc sprawa była prosta. I również jest przepust z rury fi 110 pod ławą.


No właśnie u mnie jest trochę inaczej. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze jest z boku - a w projekcie wodomierz umieszczono w garażu, co mi się zupełnie nie podoba. Czy mając projekty przyłączy mogę sobie zmodyfikować wewnętrzne instalacje tak by zachować rzędny wyjścia spod budynku?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Od zlewu do pionu sobie spokojnie w ścianie rure 50 poprowadzi hydraulik i nie ma problemu. Gorzej z kiblami i jak coś jest oddalone od pionu na kilka metrów. U mnie wystawił wszystkie piony + w kuchni jeden wpust w okolicach zlewu ( bo do pionu miałbym daleko) + w łazience na parterze 3 szt wpustów - na kibel, na prysznic i pod umywalkę (to w sumie niepotrzebne wg mnie) + wyjście w garażu na kratkę.


Ufff to chyba nie będzie tak źle, bo do zlewu mam około 1m, a w łazience WC jest oddalone od pionu o około 50cm.

----------


## Myjk

> "Słup żelbetowy powonien być monolityczny i nie powinna go przegradzac żadna warstwa folii, izolacji czy papy, Beton charakteryzuje dużo mniejsze podciaganie kapilarne niż pustaki czy cegle"
> Co Wy na to? Bo mnie zatkało. Byłem pewny, że to musi być zaizolowane


Jest dokładnie tak jak napisał. Można zrobić izolację poziomą słupa specjalnym mazidłem, ale to generalnie sztuka dla sztuki.

----------


## Papucy

> "Słup żelbetowy powonien być monolityczny i nie powinna go przegradzac żadna warstwa folii, izolacji czy papy, Beton charakteryzuje dużo mniejsze podciaganie kapilarne niż pustaki czy cegle"
> 
> Co Wy na to? Bo mnie zatkało. Byłem pewny, że to musi być zaizolowane


Ja miałem to samo( sporo słupów bo szkody górnicze), chciałem odcinać ale kiero się nie zgodził 'ma być monolit'

----------


## Myjk

> Ja miałem to samo( sporo słupów bo szkody górnicze), chciałem odcinać ale kiero się nie zgodził 'ma być monolit'


Jak miałeś szkody górnicze, to czemu nie robiłeś płyty?

----------


## marcin225

> Jeszcze z nim nie rozmawiałem, po zrobieniu chudziaka mają 2 tygodnie przerwy i dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu powinni przyjść zacząć stawiać ściany. Spotkam się z hydraulikiem i zobaczę co powie.
> 
> Z innej beczki, zapytałem kierownika jaki ma patent zeby uszczelnić izolację poziomą scian fundmaentowych, w miejscach gdzie wychodzi zbrojenie słupów żelbetowych i napisał tak:
> 
> "Słup żelbetowy powonien być monolityczny i nie powinna go przegradzac żadna warstwa folii, izolacji czy papy, Beton charakteryzuje dużo mniejsze podciaganie kapilarne niż pustaki czy cegle"
> 
> Co Wy na to? Bo mnie zatkało. Byłem pewny, że to musi być zaizolowane


Zastosuj to :   https://www.izohan.pl/pl/systemy-hyd...izohan_eko_1k/    Tam w karcie technicznej masz nawet narysowane   :big grin:  
155 za worek chyba bo sam kupowałem.

----------


## Papucy

Teraz pewnie bym robił jak zaczynaliśmy budowę to nie było nikogo kto by mnie przekonał pani architekt tylko mruknęła że drożej.

----------


## Rudzia2015

Witam,
>Jestem zainteresowana zakupem działki i wybudowanie na niej domku całorocznego, nadającego się do zamieszkania dla 2-3 osobowej rodziny, bez pozwoleń. Działka będzie miała lekko ponad 1000 m2, gdzieś wyczytałam, że na jednej działce 500 m2 można postawić 2 takie domki do 35m2 bez pozwolenia. Czy istnieje złączenie 2 modułów po 35m2 bez żadnych pozwoleń? Jak to wszystko wygląda? Ktoś się orientuje? Nie wiem od czego zacząć. jestem kompletnie zielona  :big grin:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie przejdzie  :wink:

----------


## ByQ_

Witam wszystkich,

Też planuję rozpocząć budowę w tym roku tylko obawiam się, że nie uda mi się znaleźć wolnej i dobrej ekipy do SSO na ten rok tak, aby przed zimą skończyć SSO. W tej chwili projekt jest adaptowany u architekta.

Jak długo czekaliście na ekipę do budowy Waszych domów?

Dom ma być budowany w kujawsko-pomorskim w okolicach Torunia.

----------


## Owczar

Szukałem rok wcześniej, a te polecane i tak nie miały terminów. Ostatecznie wypadł inny inwestor przez brak pozwolenia.

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja ponad rok przed budową zaczęłam rozmowy z ekipami. Z terminami nie było najgorzej. Myślę, że rok przed budową, to najpóźniej trzeba ogarniać ekipy. Później jest już słabo i trzeba liczyć na szczęście.

----------


## Doli.

Albo trzeba dopłacić. Nam się trafiła dobra merytorycznie ekipa, ale droga i zdzierająca na każdej dodatkowej robocie. Ale szukaliśmy w czerwcu 2017, a pod koniec sierpnia 2017 już murowali. Przepłaciliśmy, ale z drugiej strony jakbyśmy mieli rok dłużej wynajmować mieszkanie to by na jedno wyszło.

----------


## Robaczywy

Czt ktoś z szanownych Bacianów zamawiał w Małopolsce nadproża typu L-19? Za cholerę nie idzie tego dostać. Za to na Ślasku od groma producentów...

----------


## aaisaa

Witam się i ja :big grin: . Dom w Elstarach G2 pracownia Archon.Piekielnie ciężko znaleźć kontakt do kogoś kto to buduje. 
Nas też czas goni, ekipę do SSO mamy dobrą, choć drogą. Budowę ogarniam głównie ja, ucząc się wszystkiego od nowa. Tempo mamy mieć podobne do Kubicy na torze, bo wprowadzać się chcemy w tym roku ew. początek 2019. Trzymajcie kciuki za mnie i moich wykonawców, żebyśmy od częstych wzajemnych kontaktów nie powariowali, albo nie pozabijali się :smile: . 
Zapraszam na mój dziennik budowy.

----------


## Owczar

Ambitny plan, ale trzymam kciuki!

----------


## Robaczywy

> Witam się i ja. Dom w Elstarach G2 pracownia Archon.Piekielnie ciężko znaleźć kontakt do kogoś kto to buduje. 
> Nas też czas goni, ekipę do SSO mamy dobrą, choć drogą. Budowę ogarniam głównie ja, ucząc się wszystkiego od nowa. Tempo mamy mieć podobne do Kubicy na torze, bo wprowadzać się chcemy w tym roku ew. początek 2019. Trzymajcie kciuki za mnie i moich wykonawców, żebyśmy od częstych wzajemnych kontaktów nie powariowali, albo nie pozabijali się. 
> Zapraszam na mój dziennik budowy.


Tylko prooooooooszę przenieś dziennik do działu na forum, bo tego dedykowanego nie da się czytać  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Tempo mamy mieć podobne do Kubicy na torze,


Ooo,widzę,że nawet tutaj kibicke Roberta można spotkać i pamięta się o jego "powrocie"  :smile: 
Szacun   :wink: 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...43664112364250

----------


## Busters

> Czt ktoś z szanownych Bacianów zamawiał w Małopolsce nadproża typu L-19? Za cholerę nie idzie tego dostać. Za to na Ślasku od groma producentów...


crazbud, to chyba od Twojej strony - wylot na Olkusz.

----------


## Robaczywy

@Busters dzięki,
w Crazbudzie faktycznie są, znalazłem też w Tazbudzie, do którego mam bliżej i jest taniej. Co prawda tu i tu jest to L19/9, a mi by idealnie pasowało 19/12, ale jak się nie ma co się lubi  :smile: , a na działówki wrzucę w takim układzie Porotherm 11,5 - są w dobrej cenie po sąsiedzku

----------


## annatulipanna

> Tylko prooooooooszę przenieś dziennik do działu na forum, bo tego dedykowanego nie da się czytać


Mam identyczne odczucia. Nawet zajrzałam do dziennika *aaisaa*, no ale to jest nie do czytania. Oczywiście nie mam nic do autorki dziennika  :wink: , tylko do samej jego formy. Ktoś to źle wymyślił. Na szczęście można dziennik przenieść na forum i prowadzić go znacznie wygodniej  :wink:  Polecam  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Tylko prooooooooszę przenieś dziennik do działu na forum, bo tego dedykowanego nie da się czytać


Ja się też dołączam. Byłam, skomentowałam, ale tak się nie da pracować  :wink:

----------


## aaisaa

Zrobione :yes:

----------


## ag2a

My w końcu ruszyliśmy. Ławy robiłem sam a resztę robi ekipa. W poniedziałek zalewanie wieńca. 10 maja wiązary pod koniec miesiąca dachówka.

----------


## Wekto

*ag2a*, kto Ci będzie robił tynki i jakie  :wink:  ?

----------


## Myjk

Może bocianom się przyda, IMHO bardzo rzetelny artykuł: 
https://www.realbud.com/pl/blog/post...ak-ceramiczny#

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki za link, bardzo fajne podsumowanie, które utwierdza mnie w moim wyborze  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Silkatorzy górą  :wiggle: 

Stało się i zamówiłem blachę. Myślałbym, wybierał, rozkminiał , a w końcu i tak wziąłbym tę blachę...więc miejmy to za sobą  :wink: 
Wybraliśmy Tysenię z Blachotrapezu. Są różne wersje powłok itp, Nasz to czarny mat zrobiony ze stali ThyssenGrupp. 15 lat gwarancji na farbę i 25 na perforację. 12zł drożej za m2 była wersja z inną powłóką z pvc zamiast zwykłej farby i 40 lat gwarancji na całość, ale była trochę porowata, jakaś taka nieładna. Również około 12zł drożej wychodziła wersja 'super' tej mojej, z gwarancją 15 lat na farbę i 50 na perforację. Ale co mi z 50lat gwarancji jak farba zejdzie za 15-20  :big grin: ?
Zapłaciłem 37,56zł / m2. Dużo mało? Całość Tysenii to 8813zł, do tego dochodzi blacha płaska na obróbki i wkręty torx. Membrany jeszcze nie wybrałem. Do tego rynny pcv Kaczmarek - z rynien postanowiłem się nie doktoryzować. Wsyzstko razem na mój dach 12676zł.

Ktoś powie 37zł /m2 drogo..owszem Teviva podstawowa wychodzi 45zł /m2 - różnica niewielka, le dochodzą połókowe, gąsiory, itp, tutaj tego nie ma, a gąsior gniemy na budowie z blachy płaskiej. 

Porównajmy koszty dachówki i blachy:

Tysenia 11000tys - z blachą płaską
Wycena Tevivy była na 16 000 zł
Wycena Tegalitu na 20 000zł. 
Czyli różnica 5-9 tysięcy. Teviva raczej odpada, bo to najniższa liga wśród dachówek, a Tegalit zapewne trochę od stycznie podrożał, bo to wyceny dachówki są ze stycznia, więc wyszło by o ok 10tys drożej - prawie drugie tyle + koszty odsetek od kredytu od tej różnicy...czy warto? To każdy sobie odpowie sam, jak dla mnie niekoniecznie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Silkatorzy górą 
> 
> Stało się i zamówiłem blachę. Myślałbym, wybierał, rozkminiał , a w końcu i tak wziąłbym tę blachę...więc miejmy to za sobą 
> Wybraliśmy Tysenię z Blachotrapezu. Są różne wersje powłok itp, Nasz to czarny mat zrobiony ze stali ThyssenGrupp. 15 lat gwarancji na farbę i 25 na perforację. 12zł drożej za m2 była wersja z inną powłóką z pvc zamiast zwykłej farby i 40 lat gwarancji na całość, ale była trochę porowata, jakaś taka nieładna. Również około 12zł drożej wychodziła wersja 'super' tej mojej, z gwarancją 15 lat na farbę i 50 na perforację. Ale co mi z 50lat gwarancji jak farba zejdzie za 15-20 ?
> Zapłaciłem 37,56zł / m2. Dużo mało? Całość Tysenii to 8813zł, do tego dochodzi blacha płaska na obróbki i wkręty torx. Membrany jeszcze nie wybrałem. Do tego rynny pcv Kaczmarek - z rynien postanowiłem się nie doktoryzować. Wsyzstko razem na mój dach 12676zł.
> 
> Ktoś powie 37zł /m2 drogo..owszem Teviva podstawowa wychodzi 45zł /m2 - różnica niewielka, le dochodzą połókowe, gąsiory, itp, tutaj tego nie ma, a gąsior gniemy na budowie z blachy płaskiej. 
> 
> Porównajmy koszty dachówki i blachy:
> ...


Na 220m2 dachówka ceramiczna wyszła mnie 16tys.zl. Tondach Stodo12,co prawda nie ekstraklasa cenowa ale od 6 lat bez zarzutu się spisuje.

----------


## Kaizen

> 15 lat gwarancji na farbę i 25 na perforację. 12zł drożej za m2 była wersja z inną powłóką z pvc zamiast zwykłej farby i 40 lat gwarancji na całość,


Przeczytaj warunki gwarancji. Bo te gwarancje na blachę które czytałem miały tyle i takich wyłączeń, że praktycznie nie było żadnej gwarancji.

Mnie 220m2 dachu kosztowało 33100zł z 8% VAT i nic mnie nie obchodziło. Ekipa weszła na gotową więźbę - membrana Corotop Power, kontrłaty, łaty, ceramika Roben Piemont,  rynny itd.

Kupując u kogo innego robociznę, a u kogo innego materiał - wyszłoby mi ponad 3000 zł drożej. To jedna z dwóch branży w budowlance, gdzie nie miałem problemu z zebraniem kilku ofert (prawie wszyscy oferenci tacy byli) na robociznę z materiałem. Druga działka to stolarka - też wszystko na 8% bez problemu. Innych majstrów co materiał sprzedają z usługą ze świecą szukać. No, może jeszcze parkieciarze tak działają.

Za to spodziewam się, że za swojego to co najwyżej rynny wymienię i może obróbkę blacharską. Jak dla mnie warto dopłacić. I dla ciszy, i dla spokoju na lata .


No jeszcze na dniach dokładam 2200zł na płotki przeciwśniegowe nad tarasem i wejściem (głupio zrobiłem, że od razu nie zrobiłem - teraz to podobno niewspółmiernie dużo pracy), wywietrznik do kanalizy i wywiew do rekuperatora (w tym kominek do reku za 350zł - bo nie wiedziałem, gdzie dokładnie będą). Jakbym to zrobił od razu, to zapłaciłbym tylko za materiał, czyli 1100zł brutto.

----------


## marcin225

> Ekipa weszła na gotową więźbę - membrana Corotop Power, kontrłaty, łaty, ceramika Roben Piemont,  rynny itd.
> 
> .


Zadowlony jesteś z tego Robena? Bo ja chyba właśnie będę brał Piemont tyle , że Trentino. Roben ma to w angobie szlachetnej jak to wygląda w naturze? Jaki system rynien masz? PCV czy stal?

----------


## Pytajnick

Moje dylematy w temacie blacha czy dachówka zostały przedwczoraj ucięte przez... konserwatora zabytków  :smile:  
Jak dostałem pismo z nadzoru budowlanego, że mój projekt został do niego wysłany, to pomyslałem, że pomyłka jakaś..bo przecież zamku ani pałacu nie stawiam  :big grin:  Okazało się, że mam działkę w granicy historycznej miasteczka - jak ktoś kupuje działkę, niech się upewni - i mimo, że nie ma żadnych warunków zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu, to konserwator ma coś do powiedzenia. No i rzekł - żadnej blachy.
Nie boli mnie to że NiE dla blachy, ale to kolejny urząd, w którym moje papiery mogą poleżeć z miesiąc, jak nie więcej ;/

----------


## Arturo72

> Moje dylematy w temacie blacha czy dachówka zostały przedwczoraj ucięte przez... konserwatora zabytków  
> Jak dostałem pismo z nadzoru budowlanego, że mój projekt został do niego wysłany, to pomyslałem, że pomyłka jakaś..bo przecież zamku ani pałacu nie stawiam  Okazało się, że mam działkę w granicy historycznej miasteczka - jak ktoś kupuje działkę, niech się upewni - i mimo, że nie ma żadnych warunków zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu, to konserwator ma coś do powiedzenia. No i rzekł - żadnej blachy.
> Nie boli mnie to że NiE dla blachy, ale to kolejny urząd, w którym moje papiery mogą poleżeć z miesiąc, jak nie więcej ;/


No niestety. 
Kupując działkę pierwsze co robiłem to oglądałem MPZP i jego wytyczne. 
W jednej gminie było zalecenie dachu w kolorze czerwonym a jsko,że czerwień na dachu działa na mnie jak na byka płachta to olalem tą gminę i kupiłem działkę w sąsiedniej   :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Zadowlony jesteś z tego Robena? Bo ja chyba właśnie będę brał Piemont tyle , że Trentino. Roben ma to w angobie szlachetnej jak to wygląda w naturze? Jaki system rynien masz? PCV czy stal?


Na początku zamierzałem dać blachodachówkę. Bo "wszyscy tak dają, więc ma to sens". W gotowym projekcie wpisali mi dachówkę betonową. Poczytałem, doszedłem do wniosku że zalety przeważają nad kosztem. A potem wykonawca przekonał mnie do ceramicznej. Znowu trochę drożej, ale przekonywał, że owszem, betonowa jest odporna na warunki atmosferyczne, ale tylko dzięki powłoce którą ma z zewnątrz. I jak nie daję deskowania i papy, tylko membranę, to te dachówki będą od spodu nasiąkać wodą i w końcu cykle zamrażania i rozmrażania spowodują, że będzie krucha. I to nie będzie szybko, ale że ma znacznie krótszą żywotność od ceramicznej. Na tyle wiarygodnie mi to brzmi, że dałem się przekonać.

To ceramika - więc idealnie równa nie jest. Ale to przy wszelkich falach trzeba się dobrze przyglądać, żeby zauważyć na dachu (a płaskich to faktycznie bywa mocno widoczne). Reasumując - jestem zadowolony.
Rynny PCV Wavin Kanion.

Fotki w DB.

----------


## Pytajnick

> No niestety. 
> Kupując działkę pierwsze co robiłem to oglądałem MPZP i jego wytyczne. 
> W jednej gminie było zalecenie dachu w kolorze czerwonym a jsko,że czerwień na dachu działa na mnie jak na byka płachta to olalem tą gminę i kupiłem działkę w sąsiedniej


Ale Ty chociaż miałeś jakieś info w gminie a u mnie wszyscy urzędnicy mówili, że mogę budować "co chcę i jak chcę"...a teraz sami są zaskoczeni.
Oby to był koniec niespodzianek, bo miałem zaczynać budowę na początku kwietnia .....

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale Ty chociaż miałeś jakieś info w gminie a u mnie wszyscy urzędnicy mówili, że mogę budować "co chcę i jak chcę"...a teraz sami są zaskoczeni.
> Oby to był koniec niespodzianek, bo miałem zaczynać budowę na początku kwietnia .....


No może budowalem w strefie "gorszego sortu" ale w każdej gminie u mnie istnieje coś takiego jak Miejscowy Plan Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego w skrócie MPZP, ale może faktycznie "lepszy sort" i w tym jest ubogi  ?   :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zapłaciłem 37,56zł / m2. Dużo mało? Całość Tysenii to 8813zł, do tego dochodzi blacha płaska na obróbki i wkręty torx. Membrany jeszcze nie wybrałem. Do tego rynny pcv Kaczmarek - z rynien postanowiłem się nie doktoryzować. Wsyzstko razem na mój dach 12676zł.
> 
> Ktoś powie 37zł /m2 drogo..owszem Teviva podstawowa wychodzi 45zł /m2 - różnica niewielka, le dochodzą połókowe, gąsiory, itp, tutaj tego nie ma, a gąsior gniemy na budowie z blachy płaskiej. 
> 
> Porównajmy koszty dachówki i blachy:
> 
> Tysenia 11000tys - z blachą płaską
> Wycena Tevivy była na 16 000 zł
> Wycena Tegalitu na 20 000zł. 
> Czyli różnica 5-9 tysięcy. Teviva raczej odpada, bo to najniższa liga wśród dachówek, a Tegalit zapewne trochę od stycznie podrożał, bo to wyceny dachówki są ze stycznia, więc wyszło by o ok 10tys drożej - prawie drugie tyle + koszty odsetek od kredytu od tej różnicy...czy warto? To każdy sobie odpowie sam, jak dla mnie niekoniecznie.


Kurcze, niezłe masz ceny  :ohmy: .
Aż zajrzałam w swoje faktury i co widzę?
Rok temu płaciłam za dachówkę Roben Monza Plus 33,27zł/m2. Same dachówki, ale już z kominkami odpowietrzającymi i innymi drogimi zakończeniami, kosztowały mnie 9 164 zł, ale jeszcze ok 40 dachówek zwróciłam  :wink:  
Cały dach (materiał) od membrany, przez blachy, spinki, obróbki komina, rynny, po samą dachówkę, wyniósł mnie 12 698 zł (minus zwrócone dachówki).

Blachy nie brałam pod uwagę, choć, zanim powstał nasz projekt rozważaliśmy z mężem blachę, żeby było taniej. Do momentu powstania projektu, dokształciłam się w temacie pokryć dachowych i udało mi się męża przekonać do dachówki. 
Za to ja chciałam początkowo dachówkę płaską, która okazała się droższa od naszej o 5-7 tyś. Zrezygnowałam bez żalu, przy takiej różnicy cenowej. Też mamy kredyt  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

bierzemy Robena Monze, choć sprzedawca mocno namawia na Bogena( trochę ma racji bo widać różnicę ale nie aż na 2,5tys)

----------


## annatulipanna

No to witaj w klubie *ag2a*  :wink: 
Jaki kolor bierzecie, jeśli mogę spytać??

Ps. Mój mąż zachwyca się naszym dachem. I jest cały dumny, bo jemu od razu ta dachówka wpadła w oko, a ja jeszcze rozważałam płaską. No i wyszło, tak jak on chciał  :wink:   (chociaż to ja decydowałam, ale niech ma  :wink: )

----------


## Robaczywy

Zamówiłem tę blachę, ale jeszcze nie zapłaicłem i co narobiliście :big tongue:  ? Znowu maila wysłałem po wycenę, tym razem niepłaskich dachówek  :big lol: 

Dostałem też zaktualizowaną wycenę na okna Solo Lufthaus. 27700zł bez HST. Gdybym chciał HST z PCV to wyjdzie 36500zł (HST 3400 szer x 2400 wys.). HST z aluminium ma być taniej, ale jeszcze nie dostałem wyceny.
Dla porównania Pagen wyszedł 28400zł bez HST, na profilach SHUCO. Nie jest to jednak oferta 1:1 bo w Pagen marudzili, że za duże przeszklenia i że się nie da.. np. Solo mi zrobiło w jednej tafli okno 2700 szer x 2400 wys, a w Pagen jest wycenione 2500 x 1900, bo większe się nie da.

Dodatkowo w Solo sa kontaktrony. Tu i  tu okucia WinkHaus i profil 6cio komorowy. U okien wychodzą tak samo
Pagen również liczy klinaryt 212zł  / mb + 40zł /mb montaż poszerzeń, a Solo 134zł/mb całość.
Wygląda na to, że będzie Solo. 
Przy okazji pan z solo zrobił mi wycenę bramy. Wisniowski UniTherm 5000 x  2250 z napędem Metro 1000 to koszt 7600zł. Wydaje mi się dużo, ale nie mam  zadnego punktu odniesienia. Zasugerowali też właśnie zmniejszenie otworu na bramę, żeby wstawić 5mx 2,25m, bo aktualnie mam wysokośc 5m x 2,55m. I chyba mają rację.

----------


## ag2a

Żonie niby się nie podobały glazurowane ale stwierdziła że glazurowana będzie mniej się brudzić. Ja od początku byłem za czarna glazura ale grafit w macie też byłby ok.

----------


## Owczar

Mi solo wyceniało bramę 550x225 - cena z intro była wyższa o 200zł. Ale napęd metro jest sporo droższy. 

Ogólnie solo ma całkiem spoko ceny w porównaniu do innych firm, ale jak zapytałem o montaż w świetle otworu to w międzyczasie rozmawiałem z 3 osobami z solo, a na koniec nie dostałem konkretnej oferty na taki montaż. 

Lokalna firma bez problemu się podejmie, ale ceny za samą bramę mają jednak wyższe. 

Ostatnio się zastanawiałem czy brama unitherm ma sens w stosunku do unipro. W moim przypadku różnica w cenie to około 1500zł pomiędzy tymi dwoma modelami. 

Przenikalność całkowita unitherm to 0,79W/m2. Uni pro ma 1W/m2. W przypadku nieogrzewanego garażu, gdzie temp będzie jednak niższa niż w domu, straty na bramie będą jednak nie aż tak istotne. Wolę dopłacić w to konto za montaż w świetle otworu - a w zasadzie w warstwie izolacji i całość będzie miała i tak niższą przenikalność niż unitherm wewnątrz garażu.
Tak z ciekawości zerknąłem do OZC i sobie przeliczyłem różnicę. 

Straty przy -20 na bramie Unitherm to jakieś 240W.  (temp w garażu 0 stopni przy -20, mam w planie dogrzewać, żeby nie dopuścić do temp niższej niż 0).
Przy unipro różnica będzie tylko 50W. 

Rocznie około 77kW. Przy COP pompy dajmy na to 3 mamy 26kW - czyli jakieś 20zł rocznie. 
Mimo tego, że panel Unitherm jest o wiele cieplejszy to współczynnik U całej bramy nie jest tak znacząco wyższy, bo straty są w innych miejscach. 

Ja chcę zamontować na ramie stalowej oddzielonej od muru o 10cm XPS. Pomijając już aspekt mostków, chcę zyskać w garażu kilka cm. Długość z projektu mam 565cm - trochę mało na swobodne przejście z zakupami - szczególnie jak odejmiemy grubość bramy z prowadnicami - jakieś 6cm. W ten sposób zyskam 24cm muru plus 10cm ocieplenia i będzie już całkiem spoko.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Żonie niby się nie podobały glazurowane ale stwierdziła że glazurowana będzie mniej się brudzić. Ja od początku byłem za czarna glazura ale grafit w macie też byłby ok.


No tak. Jak zwykle pragmatyzm wziął górę  :wink:  Skąd ja to znam  :big grin: 
My od początku braliśmy pod uwagę tylko mat, ale jak dotknęłam dachówki glazurowanej, to miałam identyczne odczucia, co Twoja żona  :wink:  Jednak tym razem nie ugięłam się i zostałam przy tym, co nam się podobało  :wink: 

No fajnie. Wstaw jakieś zdjęcia z postępów. A jak już będzie dach, to w ogóle  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

Na razie wczoraj wieniec zalany. 10 maja wiązary

----------


## Robaczywy

Moja ekipa wczoraj niespodziewanie wpadła na budowę, położyli papę i wymurowali pierwszą warstwę z porothermu. Tylko, że nie zostawili dziur na drzwi i okna tarasowe  :Confused: 
No i nie wiem co zrobić, bo chyba mamy dwie opcje. Postawić okna tarsowe i drzwi zewnętrzne bezpośrednio na tym porothermie, albo skuwac i dać poszerzenie systemowe lub z klinarytu. Czy dobrze mówię, że takie sa możliwości, czy jeszcze inaczej się to robi?

Dostałem też wczoraj OZC od Asolta, Ogólnie to nic z tego nie rozumiem, jest mega rozbudowane, ale to chyba dobrze  :smile: 

Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku :		9910	W

Czyli pompa 10 kW + moc na CWU ?

----------


## agb

Jeżeli nie jesteś z ortodoksów co uważają, że nawet 1kWh nie może być w drogiej to IMO tak  :smile:  Przy czym dobrze żeby to była moc samej pompy dla temp. obliczeniowej, a w zanadrzu była grzałka.

----------


## Robaczywy

do ortodoksa mi daleko, wszystko musi miec jakies ekonomiczne uzasadnienie. Póki co nastawiam się na Ekontech lub Ecopower 10,6kW, tyko jeszcze nie wiem czy to ma grzałkę. 

BTW..ktoś coś w sprawie tych otworów na drzwi tarasowe?  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Zagadaj z nim co mieli w zamyśle. Ja bym zostawił wysokość taką jaką będzie izolacja na podłodze. Wtedy dasz klinaryt i podłogę z wylewka na równo we wnece okiennej. Ja mam taki plan.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja planowałem, żeby dac klinaryt lub poszerzenie systemowe bezpośrednio na ścianie fundamentowej i do wysokości powierzchni wylewki, czyli 23cm. Myślisz, ze za dużo? Mozna tam w sumie wstawić bloczek fundamentowy, żeby było 12cm wyżej.
Oni chyba chcieli na porothermie położyć okna bezpośrednio...no cóż ich strata, będą kuć...zaraz zaraz moja też, 5,25 za cegłe..W sumie to się dziwie budowlańcom, ja np. w pracy staram się zrobić co mam zrobić, tak żeby było dobrze, a żeby się nie narobić. Oni natomiast juz drugi raz będą kuć, a to dopiero początek budowy xD.

----------


## ag2a

Ja od razu zaznaczam że zarówno pod okno tarasowe mają zostawić puste i pod drzwiami wejściowymi też. W Vetrexie masz w standardzie przy takim oknie 20 cm poszerzenia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Póki co nastawiam się na Ekontech lub Ecopower 10,6kW, tyko jeszcze nie wiem czy to ma grzałkę.


Gruntowa ? Masz za dużo kasy ?   :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Mam za dużą działkę, więc trzeba zagospodarowac wymiennikiem  :big tongue:  Tak poważnie to pompa Ekontech 11kW to około 20tys z podłączeniem, samodzielne wykonanie DZ to około 6tys. Jeśli się nie mylę, a mylić się mogę, to powietrzna też coś koło tych 25tys - 30tys wyjdzie. Do zamawiania jeszcze trochę czasu, więc kto wie na czym stanie, ale póki co bardziej się nastawiam na gruntową, bo koszt wydaje mi się +- taki sam.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam za dużą działkę, więc trzeba zagospodarowac wymiennikiem  Tak poważnie to pompa Ekontech 11kW to około 20tys z podłączeniem, samodzielne wykonanie DZ to około 6tys. Jeśli się nie mylę, a mylić się mogę, to powietrzna też coś koło tych 25tys - 30tys wyjdzie. Do zamawiania jeszcze trochę czasu, więc kto wie na czym stanie, ale póki co bardziej się nastawiam na gruntową, bo koszt wydaje mi się +- taki sam.


No plus taki,że sam robisz DZ. W innym wypadku gruntowa byłaby niezasadna ekonomicznie.
Chodziaz kolektor poziomy to zawsze loteria.

----------


## Robaczywy

Jak tak na szybko poczytałem to  pompa ciepła LG Therma V Split 12kW 1 z montażem kosztuje 17150zł, na alledrogo. Coś za tanio, ale jak tak tanio to faktycznie trzeba zgłebić temat pomp PW.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Ja od razu zaznaczam że zarówno pod okno tarasowe mają zostawić puste i pod drzwiami wejściowymi też. W Vetrexie masz w standardzie przy takim oknie 20 cm poszerzenia.


Na pewno w standardzie? Ja mam Vetrex. I poszerzenie pod oknami tarasowymi 2 cm, za dodatkową opłatą. Takie 20-centymetrowe, to pewnie sporo kasy?

----------


## Robaczywy

Nie wiem jak Vetrex, ale Solo za 23cm poszerzenie systemowe coś około 320zł / mb. liczy. Za klinaryt 132zł

----------


## agb

> Mam za dużą działkę, więc trzeba zagospodarowac wymiennikiem  Tak poważnie to pompa Ekontech 11kW to około 20tys z podłączeniem, samodzielne wykonanie DZ to około 6tys. Jeśli się nie mylę, a mylić się mogę, to powietrzna też coś koło tych 25tys - 30tys wyjdzie. Do zamawiania jeszcze trochę czasu, więc kto wie na czym stanie, ale póki co bardziej się nastawiam na gruntową, bo koszt wydaje mi się +- taki sam.


Ale to podłączenie zawiera zasobnik na CWU i resztę? Czy w zasadzie tylko podłączenie do prądu i wymiennika?

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak tak na szybko poczytałem to  pompa ciepła LG Therma V Split 12kW 1 z montażem kosztuje 17150zł, na alledrogo. Coś za tanio, ale jak tak tanio to faktycznie trzeba zgłebić temat pomp PW.


Też mi się wydaje za tanio jak na 12kW. Sama owszem ale plus montaż to by było jeszcze realne.
Tak jak mówisz,po całości powietrzna 12kW to koszt ok.25-27tys.zl z zasobnikiem cwu. 
Bo tak jak pyta się agb pisałeś raczej nie w całości.

----------


## Robaczywy

No nie zawiera zasobnika, tak dobrze to nie ma, ale i tak chyba wydje się za dobrze. Z reszta sami zobaczcie, tu są jakieś dwie wersje, nie zgłębiałem jeszcze tematu, więc nie wiem czym się konkretnie różnią:

http://allegro.pl/oxy-pompa-ciepla-lg-therma-v-co-cwu-12kw-montaz-i7087938536.html

http://allegro.pl/oxy-pompa-ciepla-l...087938536.html

edit: wygląda na to że droższa jest 3 fazowa.

----------


## Arturo72

> No nie zawiera zasobnika, tak dobrze to nie ma, ale i tak chyba wydje się za dobrze. Z reszta sami zobaczcie, tu są jakieś dwie wersje, nie zgłębiałem jeszcze tematu, więc nie wiem czym się konkretnie różnią:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/oxy-pompa-ciepla-lg-therma-v-co-cwu-12kw-montaz-i7087938536.html
> 
> http://allegro.pl/oxy-pompa-ciepla-l...087938536.html
> 
> edit: wygląda na to że droższa jest 3 fazowa.


Jak czytam czego oferta nie zawiera to praktycznie nie zawiera montażu a jedynie połączenie czyli dodakowo jakieś 2-3tys.zl plus oczywiście zasobnika cwu i jego montażu czyli też 2-3tys.zl

Ale jak nie liczysz u siebie zasobnika cwu i podłączenia to i tak gruntowka wyjdzie Cię ok.5-8tys.zl drożej niż powietrzna a taka różnica już mija się z sensem gruntowej.

----------


## ag2a

Mi w wycenie mam w standardzie 20 cm doplacalem tylko 80 zł bo wyszło 24 czy 25 cm

----------


## Robaczywy

> Jak czytam czego oferta nie zawiera to praktycznie nie zawiera montażu a jedynie połączenie czyli dodakowo jakieś 2-3tys.zl plus oczywiście zasobnika cwu i jego montażu czyli też 2-3tys.zl
> 
> Ale jak nie liczysz u siebie zasobnika cwu i podłączenia to i tak gruntowka wyjdzie Cię ok.5-8tys.zl drożej niż powietrzna a taka różnica już mija się z sensem gruntowej.


Liczyłem bez zasobnika CWU, także nie jest źle, mimo, że montaż nie zawiera prawie nic, to zawiera 8% VAT  :wink: . Widzę, ofertę z Krakowa bez montażu o 2tys drożej...ciekawie

----------


## Arturo72

> Liczyłem bez zasobnika CWU, takż enie jest, mimo, że montaż nie zawiera prawie nic, to zawiera 8% VAT . Widzę, ofertę z Krakowa bez montażu o 2tys drożej...ciekawie


Z doświadczenia forum wiem,że gruntowa jako całość to o co najmniej 5 tys.zl więcej niż powietrzna a to już bez sensu wchodzenia w gruntową. 
Policz to sobie dokładnie ale po całości.

----------


## Robaczywy

No no zgadzam się w 100% przy takiej cenie PW gruntowa nie ma sensu.

----------


## Owczar

Ja idę w gruntowa, ale głównie przez wzgląd na chłodzenie pasywne. Daje mi to chłód w cenie pompy obiegowej, a dodatkowo lepsze cop dla cwu latem i regenerację DZ. Chociaż w przypadku pionowego kolektora nie będzie to miało aż takiego znaczenia.

Pompy PW nie do końca mnie przekonują. Co prawda ostatnie lata pokazują, że sprawdzają się w naszych warunkach, ale to klimat umiarkowany i nie wiadomo jakie zimy będą w przyszłości. Tak naprawdę koszt samej pompy gruntowej nie jest wysoki - największy koszt to DZ, kotłownia z automatyka itp.

Wiem, że chłodna kalkulacja mówi co innego. Ale istotna jest dla mnie także stabilność działania w każdych warunkach.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja idę w gruntowa, ale głównie przez wzgląd na chłodzenie pasywne.


Że chcesz mieć zimną podłogę? Ja chcę mieć chłodne powietrze - podłoga może mi cały rok grzać, jak będzie to robiła za darmo  :wink: 
Jest sporo opinii o tym, że chłodzenie podłogi jest mało komfortowe i osoby co mają taką możliwość i tak odpalają klimatyzatory albo klimakonwektory (klima taniej wychodzi zazwyczaj).
A jak się na to tak spojrzy, to można trafić do grona miłośników klim kanałowych do grzania i chłodzenia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja idę w gruntowa, ale głównie przez wzgląd na chłodzenie pasywne. Daje mi to chłód w cenie pompy obiegowej, a dodatkowo lepsze cop dla cwu latem i regenerację DZ. Chociaż w przypadku pionowego kolektora nie będzie to miało aż takiego znaczenia.
> 
> Pompy PW nie do końca mnie przekonują. Co prawda ostatnie lata pokazują, że sprawdzają się w naszych warunkach, ale to klimat umiarkowany i nie wiadomo jakie zimy będą w przyszłości. Tak naprawdę koszt samej pompy gruntowej nie jest wysoki - największy koszt to DZ, kotłownia z automatyka itp.
> 
> Wiem, że chłodna kalkulacja mówi co innego. Ale istotna jest dla mnie także stabilność działania w każdych warunkach.


5 lat użytkowania powietrznej przekonują mnie do tego,że dobrze,że nie zdecydowałem się na gruntową  :wink: 
Ale może trzeba więcej lat  :big grin: 

Karpik  ? 
To uwielbiam   :big grin: 
Bo bezmyślność w Narodzie nie zna granic   :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Nie napisałem nigdzie, że będzie grzanie podłogowe. Będzie grzanie i chłodzenie ścienne meditherm. Chłodzenie ścienne się sprawdza bardzo dobrze. Klime w mieszkaniu już mam i dziękuję. Oczywiście wolę ja mieć niż nie mieć, ale szukam alternatywy do chłodzenia, bo klima czy klimakonwetor ma niestety swoje wady. Choć pierwotnie rozwazalem i klime, a potem klimakonwektory stanęło na tym systemie. 

Każdy może mieć swoje zdanie i wybór rozwiązania nie zawsze rozbija się o pieniądze. Choć przy dlugoterminowym użytkowaniu koszty i tak się wyrownaja. 
Tak samo wolę wolnossace v8 niż 4 cylindrowe turbo, choć to drugie niby tańsze i jedzie podobnie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie napisałem nigdzie, że będzie grzanie podłogowe. Będzie grzanie i chłodzenie ścienne meditherm. Chłodzenie ścienne się sprawdza bardzo dobrze. Klime w mieszkaniu już mam i dziękuję. Oczywiście wolę ja mieć niż nie mieć, ale szukam alternatywy do chłodzenia, bo klima czy klimakonwetor ma niestety swoje wady. Choć pierwotnie rozwazalem i klime, a potem klimakonwektory stanęło na tym systemie. 
> 
> Każdy może mieć swoje zdanie i wybór rozwiązania nie zawsze rozbija się o pieniądze. Choć przy dlugoterminowym użytkowaniu koszty i tak się wyrownaja. 
> Tak samo wolę wolnossace v8 niż 4 cylindrowe turbo, choć to drugie niby tańsze i jedzie podobnie.


Nie mam również klimy. 
Po prostu dom tego nie potrzebuje.
I nawet po tylu latach i więcej nie pakowalbym gruntowej do domu bo to bezsens

----------


## Owczar

Nie neguje tego, bo każdy ma inne preferencje odnośnie komfortowych temperatur. 

W moim przypadku chłodzenie jest istotne, dlatego szukaliśmy rozwiązania, które będzie kompromisem. Oczywiście wiem, że pompa powietrze woda też mogę chlodzic. 

Przy takich założeniach - chłodzenie plus grzanie, użytkowanie gruntowej będzie znacznie tańsze niż użytkowanie pompy PW, bo chlodzic musiałbym z udziałem sprężarki. W takiej sytuacji różnica w kosztach inwestycji zwróci się szybciej. Dodatkowo temp zasilania CO będzie wyższa niż w przypadku podlogowki, więc COP będzie niższe. 

Znam plusy i minusy obu rozwiązań, a także wiem dobrze jak działają oba urządzenia, ich budowę itd. Wiem też jakie są różnice w kosztach inwestycji i użytkowania i wybieram PG. Ale bezmyslnoscia bym tego nie nazwał.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie neguje tego, bo każdy ma inne preferencje odnośnie komfortowych temperatur. 
> 
> W moim przypadku chłodzenie jest istotne, dlatego szukaliśmy rozwiązania, które będzie kompromisem. Oczywiście wiem, że pompa powietrze woda też mogę chlodzic. 
> 
> Przy takich założeniach - chłodzenie plus grzanie, użytkowanie gruntowej będzie znacznie tańsze niż użytkowanie pompy PW, bo chlodzic musiałbym z udziałem sprężarki. W takiej sytuacji różnica w kosztach inwestycji zwróci się szybciej. 
> 
> Znam plusy i minusy obu rozwiązań, a także wiem dobrze jak działają oba urządzenia, ich budowę itd. Wiem też jakie są różnice w kosztach inwestycji i użytkowania i wybieram PG. Ale bezmyslnoscia bym tego nie nazwał.


Nie musisz mi rozwijać plusów i minusów bo mieszkam już 5 lat z pompą p-w  :wink: 
Gruntowej nie wziąłbym nawet jakby mi dopłacali   :wink: 
Nie ma najmniejszego sensu i to stwierdzam po tych 5 latach

----------


## Owczar

Wcześniej napisałeś, że nie opłaca się gruntowej. Teraz napisałeś, że nie wziąłbyś nawety gdyby Ci dopłacali do gruntowej. Więc przy założeniu równych kosztów jaki argument przemawia za PW? Pytam poważnie, bo jestem ciekaw w czym pompa PW aż tak przewyższa pompę gruntową.

----------


## marcin225

W niczym chyba , że lubisz mieć jednostkę wielkości okna na elewacji która podczas pracy jest słyszalna. Przy gruntowej PC takich rzeczy nie ma. Jedynym minusem jest tutaj cena.

----------


## Wekto

Dlaczego PW? "Moje jest najmojsze". Często spotykane tutaj na forum. Sporo przydatnych rzeczy można się dowiedzieć ale też na sporo trzeba uważać. 

Co do chłodzenia pasywnego to stosujemy je z fajnym skutkiem. W tym roku dzięki tej opcji nie podgrzewaliśmy się we wczesne upały wiosenne. Udało się szybciej rozładować akumulację w podłodze. Opisałem to trochę w dzienniku. U nas się to sprawdza a u innych nie będzie. Pomimo uniwersalności wielu rozwiązań nie wszystko i nie u wszystkich będzie się sprawdzało.

----------


## Robaczywy

Jak dla mnie pompa gruntowa sama w sobie jest lepsza: nie hałasuje, temperatura dolnego źródła powiedzmy stała, a nie najniższa wtedy jak jest najbardziej potrzebna, nie stawiam za oknem wielkiej jednostki zewnętrznej...ale jeśli mam zaoszczędzić 5-7tysięcy to raczej nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać i trzeba brać PW. Natomiast jeśli cena jest taka sama to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać i trzeba brać GW..


Mam oferte na bramę Hormanna RenoMatic Light 500*250 z napędem SupraMatic i montażem za 5700 brutto. 
Wisniowski UniPro 500*225 (mniejsza, bo jeszcze moge zmienić rozmiar) napęd METRO 1000 za 6700 brutto z montażem.

----------


## marcin225

> Mam oferte na bramę Hormanna RenoMatic Light 500*250 z napędem SupraMatic i montażem za 5700 brutto. 
> Wisniowski UniPro 500*225 (mniejsza, bo jeszcze moge zmienić rozmiar) napęd METRO 1000 za 6700 brutto z montażem.


Co Ty jeszcze ścian nie masz a już bramy zamawiasz?  :big grin:    U mnie już strop prawie a o bramach nie myślałem (znaczy wiem już jakie ale nie zamawiam ).

----------


## Owczar

Wybór bramy ma znaczenie jeśli chodzi o rozmiar otworu. 

Robaczywy, jakie masz roczne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w OZC?

Przelicz sobie ile rocznie więcej wyjdzie, jaki jest okres zwrotu i czy ta oszczędność przy montażu się po prostu opłaca. 

Załóż dla powietrznej COP 3, dla gruntowej COP 4 i będzie prosty rachunek.

----------


## Robaczywy

Jeszcze nie zamawiam, ale już powoli się rozglądam i zbieram oferty, żeby wiedzieć ile mi brakuje w budżecie  :wink: 
Zapotrzebowanie jest dość duże bo 16203 kWH / rok

----------


## marcin225

> Wybór bramy ma znaczenie jeśli chodzi o rozmiar otworu.


Niby jakie? Jak masz otwór standardowy to wejdzie Ci każda brama.

----------


## Owczar

Są jeszcze minimalne odległości, wysokośc prowadzenia itd. Przy zwykłym montażu może ma to znaczenie drugorzędne, ale ja planuje montować w świetle otworu, więc było to dość istotne jakie są odstępy serwisowe.

----------


## Myjk

> Moja ekipa wczoraj niespodziewanie wpadła na budowę, położyli papę i wymurowali pierwszą warstwę z porothermu. Tylko, że nie zostawili dziur na drzwi i okna tarasowe 
> No i nie wiem co zrobić, bo chyba mamy dwie opcje. Postawić okna tarsowe i drzwi zewnętrzne bezpośrednio na tym porothermie, albo skuwac i dać poszerzenie systemowe lub z klinarytu. Czy dobrze mówię, że takie sa możliwości, czy jeszcze inaczej się to robi?


Łomatko, powiadomienia mi nie przychodziły i zapomniałem zupełnie o FM ale widze nic się nie zmieniło, Arturo znowu ma bana...  :big tongue:  Odpisałem Ci na PW, ale przekleję pozwolisz także tutaj dla Bocianów:

Pierwsza warstwa poszła po całości, ale pod oknami tarasowymi jest tylko pół pustaka. Teraz właśnie kupiłem perlit na zasypanie tego w połowie i dopełnienie zaprawą aby poszerzenia było do czego przymocować (takie zalecenie okienników). Można oczywiście poszerzenia systemowe dać od samego dołu, ale wyjdzie drożej.  Stawiania okien na samych pustakach nie polecam i okiennicy też odradzali, tj. zalecili żeby poszerzenie jednak było.




> Dostałem też wczoraj OZC od Asolta, Ogólnie to nic z tego nie rozumiem, jest mega rozbudowane, ale to chyba dobrze 
> Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku :		9910	W
> Czyli pompa 10 kW + moc na CWU ?


Dużo danych, ale generalnie interesują Cie tylko wiersze 35 i 67. Odpowiednio moc i zapotrzebowanie.Ale strasznie dużo Ci wyszło.  :sad:  Mnie przy 180m2 wyszło raptem 6,1kW i 9MWh (z izolacją od garażu). Czemu taka drastyczna różnica?

----------


## Owczar

W jaki sposób planujesz izolować garaż od domu?

----------


## Myjk

> W jaki sposób planujesz izolować garaż od domu?


Styropianem. Ale nie będę ocieplać, żeby było deczko cieplej w garażu. Jest to oczywiście uwzględnione w podłogówce pomieszczeń przyległych. OZC było wykonane dla dwóch opcji i brak izolacji to 0,6kW i 1MWh więcej...

----------


## Owczar

A jak wygląda pozostała izolacja? Ściany, dach itd? 

Ja mam grzanej 165,9m2, ale na wstępie miałem 6,6kW. Ale tam były domyślne wartości dla okien. Po zmianie na docelowe i zmianie ław na płyty wyszło lepiej, bo 5,6kW.

----------


## Myjk

> A jak wygląda pozostała izolacja? Ściany, dach itd?


Ściany 20cm 031 (ale myślę czy nie zmienić na biały 25cm, tak jak jest w projekcie, bo raz że mógłbym spokojnie sam robić bez obawy że od słońca mi odpadnie, poza tym ukryłyby się rolety tarasowe -- przy 20cm muszę coś tam pogrubić przy skrzynkach), na stropie 40cm (bo to najważniejsza przegroda, pamiętaj że mam pełne piętro i dachu nie ocieplam), w podłodze niby 20cm, ale krzywo chudziaka wylali i wylewkarz na oględzinach zalecił zmniejszyć do 18cm (ale tu akurat nie ma dramatu, bo do gruntu mało ciepła ucieka), okna standardowe ze średnim U 0,8-0,9.




> Ja mam grzanej 165,9m2, ale na wstępie miałem 6,6kW. Ale tam były domyślne wartości dla okien. Po zmianie na docelowe i zmianie ław na płyty wyszło lepiej, bo 5,6kW.


No właśnie, dlatego dziwię się wynikom Robaczywego, szczególnie że ma płytę i znacznie mniejszy dom.

----------


## Owczar

Też mam pełne piętro. W planie mam 20cm wełny na strop i 20cm pod dachem. 

Nad styro jeszcze nie myślałem. Jaka byłaby różnica w cenie między 20cm, a 25cm styropianu zwykłego?

Izolacje pod płytą planuję 10cm XPS, a na płycie 10cm EPS100.

----------


## Papucy

> Jak dla mnie pompa gruntowa sama w sobie jest lepsza: nie hałasuje, temperatura dolnego źródła powiedzmy stała, a nie najniższa wtedy jak jest najbardziej potrzebna, nie stawiam za oknem wielkiej jednostki zewnętrznej...ale jeśli mam zaoszczędzić 5-7tysięcy to raczej nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać i trzeba brać PW. Natomiast jeśli cena jest taka sama to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać i trzeba brać GW..
> 
> 
> Mam oferte na bramę Hormanna RenoMatic Light 500*250 z napędem SupraMatic i montażem za 5700 brutto. 
> Wisniowski UniPro 500*225 (mniejsza, bo jeszcze moge zmienić rozmiar) napęd METRO 1000 za 6700 brutto z montażem.


Do gruntowej chyba jeszcze trzeba mieć odpowiedni grunt z tego co pamiętam. Ja też byłem przekonany że będzie gruntowa jednak z racji słabych warunków gruntowych i małej działki poziomy wymiennik odpada a na pionowy nie dostałem zgody więc została PW. Projektowane obciążenie cieplne 5.7 daje 9kW Panasonic SDC cena jednostki z całym kramem 22.5K .

----------


## Owczar

Z ciekawości, czemu na pionowy nie dostałeś zgody?

Swoją drogą, to poziomy jest w pewnym stopniu ryzykowny. Gdybym miał wybierać między poziomym, a pompą PW to chyba bym wziął powietrze woda.

----------


## Myjk

> Też mam pełne piętro. W planie mam 20cm wełny na strop i 20cm pod dachem.


No tak, przecież Tytan.  :wink: 




> Nad styro jeszcze nie myślałem. Jaka byłaby różnica w cenie między 20cm, a 25cm styropianu zwykłego?


Nie sprawdzałem wcześniej, teraz mnie połechtałeś i zerknąłem i słabo to wygląda, bo nie widzę zwykłych o grubości 25cm. Dopiero grafity serwują 25 i 30.  :sad:  Niby można dać 10+15cm i będzie nawet lepiej, bo szczelniej, z drugiej strony podwójna robota... :/

Ps. Czy jest na sali elektryk?  :big grin:  Robię maszynkę do cięcia styro, chcę do tego trafo 24V 10A -- jak zewrze to mocno zaboli?  :big tongue:  Jak pójdzie w ruch z drutem oporowym to teoretycznie nie powinno kopać po tknięciu szyny po jednej stornie drutu i po drugiej -- pod warunkiem że się drut oporowy nie będzie palić?

----------


## Owczar

Jak zrobisz maszynkę do styro, to chętnie skorzystam z doświadczeń  :big grin: 

Podwójna warstwa styro byłaby lepsza, ale jak napisałeś - zabawy sporo więcej.  Lepsze bylby jednoswarstwowy z nacieciem na zakładkę...

----------


## Papucy

W mpzp z tego co pamietam jakieś zapisy były z tym związane coś związanego ze bliskością kopalni czy cus.

----------


## Papucy

Ja miałem jakichś 30 letni prostownik (nie wiem jaki prąd) i nic nie kopało nic się nie paliło tylko swąd ciętego styro nie do zniesienia  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Liczyliśmy dla temperatury 22 st i 15 w garażu - może dlatego też słabiej, bo standardowo przyjmuje się 20 stopni. Po zmianie temp w garazu na 10st i trochę poprawieniu grubości izolacji dachu zeszliśmy wczoraj w rozmowie z Asoltem do 8,8kW i 13500kWh. To już ciut lepie. Nie wiem może to przez taras nad garażem, a garaż to ponad 35m2. Pomiędzy domem a garazem jest styropian.

Myjk a skąd wziąłeś pół pustaka? pytam serio  :smile:  da się to ciąć w ten sposób? Bo chyba nie ma na rynku takich o wysokości np 15cm? Chyba, że klinkierka się nada.

Glebę do kolektora mam ponoć niezłą, bo to wilgotna glina, a przy okazji pochwalę się po długich poszukiwnaiach znalazłem wreszcie rury pe40 w zwojach po 200 metrów i to poniżej 3zł / mb, jakby ktoś potrzebował to chętnie dam namiar.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie nad garażem jest podobny taras - co prawda nie będzie użytkowany jako taras, ale mam sporo metrów płaskiego dachu.

Może pomyśl o pasywnym chlodzeniu latem - dzięki temu będziesz częściowo regenerowal dolne źródło latem.

----------


## rybka1209

Witam serdecznie na forum ! My też chcemy zacząć w tym roku  :smile:  niestety czar prysł po otrzymaniu wypisu z MPZP   :sad:  okazało się, że MPZP przewiduje dom  z dachem 45-55 stopni i długości ściany frontowej do 12 m. A my mieliśmy upatrzony projekt Makadamia z dachem 35 stopni i ściana 13,6 m. Czy można jakoś obejść ustalenia zawarte w MPZP? Czy to co w planie to już nie ma opcji nic zdziałać ?

----------


## agb

Porozmawiaj z jakimś lokalnych architektem. My zapisów MPZP nie znamy. Czasem jakiś nieprecyzyjny zapis da się obejść. Ale to nie oznacza, że da się ominąć każdy wymóg MPZP.

----------


## Myjk

@Robaczywy, też liczyłem dla 22sC (choć pewnie i tak będzie 21 -- ostatnio u znajomych w sylfka się mało nie ugotowałem w takich warunkach). Garażu nie grzeję, trochę strata kasy wg mnie, dlatego będzie dogrzewany tylko stratami.

Pustaki w pół mi docinała ekipa, tarczówką. Podobnie jak silkę.

Ja poproszę o namiar na tanią rurkę, też będę potrzebować -- ale to w przyszłym roku dopiero.

@Owczar, daleko nie mamy do siebie.  :wink:  Na kiedy będziesz potrzebować gilotynę?  Nie rzuciły Ci się w oczy zawiasy kątowe skoro też masz plan budować? Dzisiaj, korzystając z wypożyczonego znowu imieva, którym uwielbiam jeździć (szczególnie że 100km kosztuje 4zł)  :wink:  pozwiedzałem okoliczne składy i inne blaszaki poszukując takich zawiasów i nigdzie nie mają nic takiego.

Poziomego DZ nie trzeba regenerować, zyski słoneczne już na wiosnę są tak ogromne, że chwila moment i jest 15sC.

----------


## Owczar

Myjk, robisz wymiennik poziomy?

Potrzebuje teraz na początek czerwca do xps pod płytę. Ale mam dylemat jaką gilotyne zrobić. Myślę o stole z pionowym drutem. Wtedy zrobię sobie przykrecana prowadnice, a jak będzie potrzeba to wytne też otwory np pod rury. 

Naciąg na jakiejś sprezynie, która łatwo będzie można odczepic. Tylko właśnie szukam sprawdzonego drutu oporowego i odpowiedniego transformatora. 

Imievem w pracy miałem okazję jeździć - ciekawe doświadczenie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

@Owczar, tak, będę robić poziomy spiralny.

Drut kupiłem na allegro 0,8 i 1 mm, trafo szukam 24v 10A

----------


## Owczar

Zastanawiam się czy nie kupić noża termicznego, który zamocuje pionowo w otworze na blacie, dorobię prowadnice i będę w ten sposób docinal. Nóż potem przyda się wycinania zaglebien pod rury itp. Muszę pomyśleć...

----------


## rybka1209

Zapis nie jest nieprecyzyjny  :smile:  jasno jest napisane jakie wymogi niestety. I teoretycznie projekt znaleźliśmy pod te warunki ale już nie jest wymarzona parterowka tylko dom z poddaszem użytkowym

----------


## janoszu

Witam serdecznie
Mam pewne pytanie - czy mógłby ktoś proszę wytłumaczy lakonicznie jak to jest z tymi fakturami, na bodajże 8%? Mam dwie oferty, skrajnie różne, przypadek 1:

Budowa domu parterowego, fundamenty, ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne, koszt robocizny: 17 tyś zł, możliwość fakturowania na firmę by płacić niższy podatek od kupionych materiałów, majster odrzekł: nie. 

Taka sama budowa, ale przez firmę, która jest na VAT, wyceniony koszt robocizny na 40tys zł, bardziej kompleksowo, tj. np koparka w cenie, możliwość kupowania materiału na firmę: tak. 

Która opcja jest korzystniejsza cenowo biorąc pod uwagę niższy podatek, oraz ewentualne problemy z tym związane? 
Dziękuję

----------


## Doli.

> Witam serdecznie
> Mam pewne pytanie - czy mógłby ktoś proszę wytłumaczy lakonicznie jak to jest z tymi fakturami, na bodajże 8%? Mam dwie oferty, skrajnie różne, przypadek 1:
> 
> Budowa domu parterowego, fundamenty, ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne, koszt robocizny: 17 tyś zł, możliwość fakturowania na firmę by płacić niższy podatek od kupionych materiałów, majster odrzekł: nie. 
> 
> Taka sama budowa, ale przez firmę, która jest na VAT, wyceniony koszt robocizny na 40tys zł, bardziej kompleksowo, tj. np koparka w cenie, możliwość kupowania materiału na firmę: tak. 
> 
> Która opcja jest korzystniejsza cenowo biorąc pod uwagę niższy podatek, oraz ewentualne problemy z tym związane? 
> Dziękuję


TEORIA: Jak kupujesz materiał (niezależnie czy Ty czy wykonawca) to do ceny netto hurtownia dolicza 23% VAT. Jeśli natomiast wykonawca użyje tego materiału do budowy Twojego domu to zafakturuje Cię za całość (robocizna + materiał) na VAT 8%. W twoim przypadku oznacza to że ten sam materiał dostajesz z VAT 8%, czyli teoretycznie zyskujesz 15% VAT. Ale nie jest tak różowo, ponieważ ten wykonawca musi zapłacić podatek dochodowy od większej kwoty, która de facto w części (materiałowej) nie jest jego przychodem - dzieje się tak w momencie kiedy wykonawca jest opodatkowany ryczałtem ewidencjonowanym (większość działalności gospodarczych w budowlance tak się rozlicza) i rozlicza się tylko z przychodów (nie ujmuje w kosztach faktur np. za materiały). A więc kupując materiał za X zł i sprzedając Ci go za X zł, jest w plecy o 5% podatku, który musi zapłacić od kwoty X zł. Dlatego wykonawcy dorzucają sobie do kwoty materiałów "prowizje logistyczną". Po części aby zapłacić ten podatek dochodowy, a po drugie dlatego, że wtedy on ma więcej pracy. Musi materiał zamówić, czasem przywieźć lub skoordynować transport. Zatem od tej radosnej różnicy na VAT w wysokości 15% trzeba odjąć 5% dochodowego i jeszcze jakąś kwotę za zorganizowanie materiału. Realny zysk wynosi 7-8%.

Druga sprawa, to niechęć wykonawców do sprzedawania usługi z materiałem. Jeśli wykonawca kupił materiał z VAT 23%, a sprzedał go z VAT 8%, to po pierwsze wyłożył więcej gotówki niż dostał, a różnicę otrzyma z US dopiero po rozliczeniu deklaracji. Rzadko kiedy taka transakcja zamyka się w jednym miesiącu obrachunkowym, więc finansowo jest w plecy, dopóki US nie zwróci mu różnicy. A zwyczajowy termin zwrotu to... 60 dni. I każdy zwrot obarczony jest dużym prawdopodobieństwem kontroli skarbowej, więc komu z małych firemek, działalności gospodarczych, chciałoby się w to bawić? Zwłaszcza, że księgowa również policzy sobie dodatkowe wynagrodzenie za udział w kontroli. Większe firmy tak robią. My tak kupiliśmy dach "oszczędzając" (względem samodzielnego kupowania materiałów) ok. 3tys zł. Ale z majstrem się nie dogadaliśmy na takie rozliczenia. 

Policz co będzie konkretnie dla Ciebie najlepsze, najtańsze. Po samej robociźnie to ciężko Ci coś doradzić jaka opcja będzie najkorzystniejsza.

----------


## kjuta

a czym się majster sugerował ? 17 tys a 40 tys za robociznę to jednak spora różnica, 
poza tym jak firma kupuje sam materiał na siebie, to i tak płaci 23 % stawki Vat, więc nie wiem w czy ma być jedna firma lepsza od drugiej, obydwie wezmą faktury za materiał na siebie
ja nie widzę różnicy oprócz ceny między dwoma ofertami, chyba że majster - tzn kto ? kierownik budowy, wie jak pracują, widział ich budowy itd

moim skromnym zdaniem jeśli masz ławy fundamentowe a nie płytę to koszt fundamentów - robocizna to góra 15-20 tys

----------


## agb

Firma płaci 23% VAT, ale potem odlicza go od należnego na deklaracji. Poza tym zapewne też płaci podatki. Ta co weźmie 17 tys. - wątpię.

----------


## Myjk

> Nie sprawdzałem wcześniej, teraz mnie połechtałeś i zerknąłem i słabo to wygląda, bo nie widzę zwykłych o grubości 25cm. Dopiero grafity serwują 25 i 30.  Niby można dać 10+15cm i będzie nawet lepiej, bo szczelniej, z drugiej strony podwójna robota... :/


Coś pomroczność jasną miałem, bo teraz znalazłem. Na przykładzie Swisspor

EPS 039 fasada podłoga 25cm - 46zł/m2 (biały)
EPS 031 LAMBDA MAX fasada 20cm -- 42zł/m2 (szary)

Także jak widać różnica 4zł/m2 czyli w moim przypadku przy 200m2 muru 800 zł różnicy na materiale. Przy czym zamiennikiem dla 20cm 031 jest 23cm 040, więc dom będzie lepiej ocieplony.

----------


## Owczar

A jest jakaś różnica w montażu grafitowego i białego?

----------


## Myjk

> A jest jakaś różnica w montażu grafitowego i białego?


W samym montażu nie, ale grafit trzeba osłaniać od słońca bo się grzeje i odkleja. Trzeba szybko klejem zaciągać i siatką. Ew. robią teraz grafit z białym frontem, ale drogie to.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Myjk, udało Ci się znaleźć info, że styro klejone również na klej w piance się odkleja? Ja dotarłem do informacji, że odkleja się na klej z worka i zastanawiam się, czy taki z puszki też potencjalnie może się odkleić.

----------


## aaisaa

rybka1209. U nas podobnie. To co chcieliśmy miało się nijak do tego co mogliśmy postawić. I zdecydowaliśmy się nie walczyć. Projektant nam w tajemnicy powiedział, że przy 2-3 odwołaniu zazwyczaj się naginają. Tak jest u mnie w rejonie. Opóźniłoby to budowę o przynajmniej rok i nie dawał 100% gwarancji. Zastanów się jak bardzo Wam zależy na czasie i przejrzyj inne projekty. Poszukaj kogoś kto się odwoływał. Co rejon to inne szanse. W małej mieścinie warto iść do kogoś ze starostwa lub burmistrza i popytać.

----------


## agb

Nic się nie odkleja. Tylko od słońca czarne płyty bardziej się nagrzewają, przez to krzywą i potencjalnie puszcza mocowanie do muru.

----------


## Owczar

Po to jest mpzp żeby nie było odstepstw. Co innego warunki zabudowy...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Nic się nie odkleja. Tylko od słońca czarne płyty bardziej się nagrzewają, przez to krzywą i potencjalnie puszcza mocowanie do muru.


Trochę sam sobie zaprzeczyłeś. Jest pare artykułów, które mówią, że grafit nagrzewa się w słońcu - występują naprężenia i jest ryzyko, że się odklei. Natomiast dotarłem do takich artykułów, w których mowa o kleju z worka, a nie o piance. I zastanawiam się, czy jest różnica, czy jej nie ma.

----------


## Myjk

> Myjk, udało Ci się znaleźć info, że styro klejone również na klej w piance się odkleja? Ja dotarłem do informacji, że odkleja się na klej z worka i zastanawiam się, czy taki z puszki też potencjalnie może się odkleić.


Ponoć pianka trzyma jak szalona i prędzej się styropian oderwie niż piana puści. Niemniej jednak jeśli naprężenia są tak duże że może oderwać zaprawę, to HGW czy czegoś tam nie naruszy przy piance, a jednak wolałbym tego nie sprawdzać na sobie.  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

Hej chłopaki  :wink: 
A czy Wy za bardzo nie panikujecie z tym styropianem grafitowym?
Gdyby tak z nim było ciężko pracować, to by się nie przyjął  :wink: 
My robiliśmy próby z różnymi klejami na ścianie pn-wschodniej. I tak, jak pisze *Myjk*, w przypadku kleju z wora, odkleiliśmy styropian w całości. Spoina kleju poszła. A w przypadku piany, rozerwał się styro, a piana trzymała się muru. 
Ja mam cały dom na klej w pianie. Styro grafit. Niczym nie zabezpieczany przed słońcem. Po prostu ściana pd-zachodnia była zostawiona na sam koniec i nie musiała tygodniami czekać, na pokrycie klejem i siatką. Mój styro był ok, nic się z nim działo. Też czytałam o różnych problemach z grafitem, ale to raczej były ekstremalne warunki, długa ekspozycja na działanie wyjątkowo upalnego słońca. W normalnych warunkach, przy domku jednorodzinnym, nie powinno być takich problemów. Jak wspomniałam moim budowlańcom, o siatce na rusztowanie osłaniającej styropian na ścianie pd-zachodniej, to mnie lekko wyśmiali  :wink: 
Przecież zaraz zaciągają klejem i siatką, to co ma się dziać? Na szczęście nic się działo  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Widzę, że budowa to ciągle dylematy. 25cm jest kuszące pod kątem rolet, których kasety będą miały 12cm.

----------


## agb

> Trochę sam sobie zaprzeczyłeś. Jest pare artykułów, które mówią, że grafit nagrzewa się w słońcu - występują naprężenia i jest ryzyko, że się odklei. Natomiast dotarłem do takich artykułów, w których mowa o kleju z worka, a nie o piance. I zastanawiam się, czy jest różnica, czy jej nie ma.


To chyba inaczej interpretujemy odklejenie  :big tongue:  Nie odklei się dlatego, że to grafit, tylko naprężenie - a te występują większe w graficie na słońcu - mogą spowodować zerwanie mocowania.

----------


## marcin225

> Widzę, że budowa to ciągle dylematy. 25cm jest kuszące pod kątem rolet, których kasety będą miały 12cm.


A co 20 cm nie zakryjesz 12 cm kaset? Swoją drogą co to za okna, że takie małe kasety, u mnie większość ma 15 cm a te największe 18.

----------


## Owczar

Zakryje, ale będą większe mostki. Inna sprawa, że 20% ciepła będę tracił przez ściany... 

To będą refleksole zewnętrzne, stąd taka grubość kasety. Okna będą miały po 240cm wysokości.

----------


## mmmrbr

Witam, 

właśnie rozpoczynamy budowę naszego domu. Oj jak ciężko było zdecydować jaki dom. Pierwszy projekt zrobiony wg wieloletnich rozmyślań, a i tak okazał się nietrafionym co do działki, która jednak była ze zbyt dużym spadkiem i trochę za mała i nasza pierwotna porterówka nie będzie zrealizowana. Budowany będzie dom z poddaszem użytkowym wg projektu indywidualnego. Projekt optymalny, uwzględniający gabaryty działki i ukształtowanie. Pomimo tego, że już jest pozwolenie to jeszcze rozważam kilka zmian. 
1. Stworzenie na poddaszu garderoby pomiędzy pokojami. 
2. Schody zaprojektowane drewniane, ale zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić betonowych. 
3. Zmiana wielkości okien
4. Przy wejściu słup.
5. Zadaszenie tarasu podparte na słupie, (w projekcie były zastrzały).
lista pewnie będzie dłuższa, na bieżąco pewnie nastąpią zmiany.

----------


## Owczar

Dzisiaj przyszła długo wyczekiwane PnB. Teraz pozostaje poczekać na ostatecznosc.
Przyszedł też agregat prądotwórczy. Musi wystarczyć do SSZ. Pod koniec roku może będzie prąd z PGE.

----------


## Allblacks.pl

Witam. Działka kupiona nie ma odwrotu  :smile:  W sumie sam zakup nas zaskoczył bo nie planowany, no ale była okazja  :big grin:  1000m2 przy samym lesie i juz uzbrojona. Zaczynamy od wyrównania terenu. Wstępnie wyliczyłam ze jakies 100 ton przydałoby sie nawieść. Budowa.. no cóż nie śpieszy nam sie. Jak potrwa 5 lat to dobrze, jak 10 to tez nie bede płakać. Wszystko robimy sami. Projekt indywidualny. Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Tylko 100 ton? Jesteś pewna, że wystarczy?  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

100 ton na 1000m2 to jakieś 4cm. Bez niwelatora nie zauważysz.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dziękuję wszystkim, którzy naskoczyli na mnie, że chcę blachę  :smile:  Właśnie poszedł przelew za dachówkę. Creaton Kapstadt. Dachówka 10 089 zł. Akcesoria tj. blacha, kosz, membrana, wkręty itp 2300zł, ale to jeszcze do przeliczenia. Do tego okna roto R79 WD 74*140 po ok. 1500zł z kołnierzem. 
Była to najniższa cena za płaską dachówkę jaką dostałem, to sa ceny z VAT 23%, a jest opcja że się uda na 8%.

----------


## LukDom

Witam wszystkich serdecznie ,

Zaczynamy spełniać swoje marzenia o swoim domku  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Działka kupiona, decyzja o warunki zabudowy już otrzymane  :big grin:  w następnym tygodniu spotkanie z architektem - projekt indywidualny.
Dom parterowy, dach dwuspadowy - wiązary i dachówka ceramiczna, ściany silka , fundamenty tradycyjne lub płyta jeszcze się zastanawiam, na pewno reku, ogrzewanie gazowe podłogowe lub ścienne - to następny dylemat.

----------


## LukDom

a to na szybko szkic domu o jakim myślimy

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Bardzo duża powierzchnia korytarzy i stosunkowo mały salon i kuchnia.  :wink:

----------


## martingg

> Bardzo duża powierzchnia korytarzy i stosunkowo mały salon i kuchnia.


to samo pomyślałem ...

----------


## Robaczywy

Coś tu cicho się zrobiło. Majstry wczoraj do mnie przyszli, ale dzisiaj już mają wolne, bo się okazało, że mam tylko Silikat N24, a nie mam połówek. Nie mam bo w projekcie były tylko N24 i cóż, teraz majstry twierdzą, że bez tego nie da rady, bo nie będzie wiązania na naroznikach (wymiar bloczka to 24x25) więc faktycznie zachodzi ledwo centymetr), a nie bardzo da się to ciąć, tzn jakoś się da, ale efekty są mizerne...
Szukam NW24, ale ciężka sprawa, w Kluczach Panie powiedziała, że są, ale nie ma na składzie i narazie nie produkują. Czyli sa, ale nie ma  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Swoją droga wracając do materiałów i rzekomych ich braków -- co przejeżdżam koło jakiegoś składu, to plac mają zawalony aż się wysypuje.

----------


## Brysia8

> Swoją droga wracając do materiałów i rzekomych ich braków -- co przejeżdżam koło jakiegoś składu, to plac mają zawalony aż się wysypuje.


Może już są sprzedane, tylko oczekują na transport / dogodny termin?
My też przetrzymaliśmy kilka palet na składzie (nawet 3 miesiące)

----------


## LukDom

Zgadza się, byłem dziś w składzie budowlanym i okazało się ze cały Termoton na placu maja już sprzedany, oczekują na transport.
Czy ktoś na forum ma ogrzewanie ścienne? Jak się spisuje w użytkowaniu ?

----------


## Asia35

To i ja sie przywitam. Po ciezkich przygodach w koncu dostalismy pozwolenie w ten poniedzialek. Bedziemy budowac dom w jezowkach z podwojnym garazem. Zycze wszystkim aby jak najszybciej mury pchnely sie do gory :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Ja u siebie planuje ścienne meditherm. Rozmawiałem z osobą, która takowe posiada i bardzo sobie chwaliła. Ale póki sam nie sprawdzę empirycznie to cieżko się wypowiadać...

----------


## LukDom

Każdy kto ma ogrzewanie podłogowe to sobie chwali, nikogo z ogrzewaniem ściennym nie znam. Planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazienkach i wiatrołapie a reszta ogrzewanie ścienne.

----------


## Owczar

Mam podobny plan. 

Jakiej firmy ogrzewanie ścienne? Zasilanie z czego?

----------


## Arturo72

> Każdy kto ma ogrzewanie podłogowe to sobie chwali, nikogo z ogrzewaniem ściennym nie znam. Planuje ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazienkach i wiatrołapie a reszta ogrzewanie ścienne.


Jakaś schiza na punkcie żylaków ?  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

O tym micie w sumie pierwszy raz słyszę. Ale są jeszcze inne różnice.

----------


## Arturo72

> O tym micie w sumie pierwszy raz słyszę. Ale są jeszcze inne różnice.


Z ciekawości jakie ?

----------


## Myjk

> Zgadza się, byłem dziś w składzie budowlanym i okazało się ze cały Termoton na placu maja już sprzedany, oczekują na transport.
> Czy ktoś na forum ma ogrzewanie ścienne? Jak się spisuje w użytkowaniu ?


Pytałem dzisiaj w moim składzie o styro, zapytałem przy okazji o mury. Wszystko jest na sprzedaż, na nikogo nie czeka.

----------


## LukDom

> Mam podobny plan. 
> 
> Jakiej firmy ogrzewanie ścienne? Zasilanie z czego?


ogrzewanie gazowe - kocioł kondensacyjny,  rury  al pex w ścianie i podłodze

----------


## Myjk

> O tym micie w sumie pierwszy raz słyszę. Ale są jeszcze inne różnice.


Różnice to nie wszystko, ja chętnie się dowiem jakie są pozytywne różnice w stosunku do podłogówki. Chwilę się zastanowiłem i takowych nie znajduję.

----------


## Owczar

Dla mnie niewątpliwym plusem jest możliwość wykorzystania tej samej instalacji do chłodzenia.
Dodatkowo mała bezwladnosc, która jest i plusem i minusem - zależy jak na to patrzeć. Podobno bardzo fajnie daje się wysterowac automatyka i zaworami on/off.
Ogrzewanie głównie przez promieniowanie - choć w przypadku pompy ciepła to nie do końca plus, ale temp odczuwalna jest wyższa od rzeczywistej.

Koszt inwestycji podobny, ale jak weźmiemy pod uwagę chłodzenie to wychodzi lepiej. Choć są przeciwnicy tego typu chłodzenia. Nie jest ono tak wydajne itd. Ale w energooszczednym domu spokojnie wystarczy na obniżenie temp o kilka stopni względem temp zewnętrznej.

----------


## Myjk

Rzeczywiście pasywne chłodzenie ścianą będzie znacznie bardziej komfortowe niż podłogówką.

----------


## Arturo72

> Rzeczywiście pasywne chłodzenie ścianą będzie znacznie bardziej komfortowe niż podłogówką.


Też widzę tu plus i o tym nie pomyślałem   :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Właśnie to chłodzenie zawazylo. Byłem na 100% pewien klimakonwektorow. Ale instalator meditherm mnie zaintrygowal. Swoją drogą jestem bardzo ciekaw jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce...

Rurki w ścianie maja 6mm a tynk ok 10mm.

----------


## Myjk

> Właśnie to chłodzenie zawazylo. Byłem na 100% pewien klimakonwektorow. Ale instalator meditherm mnie zaintrygowal. Swoją drogą jestem bardzo ciekaw jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce...
> 
> Rurki w ścianie maja 6mm a tynk ok 10mm.


Ale to trochę dziwne, bo dom się grzeje przez 3-4 miesiące z rzędu, a chłodzenia się używa w porywach przez miesiąc. I to głównie na poddaszu się przydaje, a na dole w salonie na imprezy, faktycznie lepiej chłodzić powietrze. Zresztą zrewiduj to jeszcze, bo samo chłodzenie nie jest decydujące o komforcie, bardziej istotne jest osuszanie powietrza, a tego ścianami (i podłogą) się nie zrobi.

----------


## agb

> (...) a chłodzenia się używa w porywach przez miesiąc.


Powiedzcie to kaszpirowi  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Powiedzcie to kaszpirowi


Wybacz chłopakowi bo dalej jest w traumie lub raczej ekstazie po przejściu z ekosyfu na cywilizowane źródło ciepła i Świat mu się zalamal bo do tej pory wbijali mu wszyscy do lba że ekosyf jest tani a tu niespodzianka i jakby nowe życie dostał   :big grin: 
Psycholog potrzebny będzie  :big grin: 

Zresztą nie on jeden z ekosyfu ma jazdy obecnie   :big grin:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Właśnie to chłodzenie zawazylo. Byłem na 100% pewien klimakonwektorow. Ale instalator meditherm mnie zaintrygowal. Swoją drogą jestem bardzo ciekaw jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce...
> 
> Rurki w ścianie maja 6mm a tynk ok 10mm.


6mm...a ile w środku? Nie zapomnij o jakich ekstra filtrach, by przy napełnianiu instalacji wodą nie wpuścić jakiegoś paprocha, który może coś zatkać.

----------


## Owczar

No nie do końca z tym miesiącem - myślę, że jednak można używać tego więcej, utrzymując mniej więcej stałą temp, nawet gdy na zewnątrz nie ma jeszcze upału. W mieszkaniu używam klimatyzacji czasem już w maju.

Zresztą czy na miesiąc czy na 5, czymś chłodzić chciałem. Klima z kolei działa w drugą stronę - wysusza powietrze i robi przeciągi. Czy ta wiglotność będzie problemem zobaczymy - jeśli tak, będę myślał nad czymś do usuwania wody w układzie wentylacji. Na pewno będzie sterowanie by uniknąć wykraplania wody na ścianie. Nawet jeśli nie obniżę wilgotności, ale obniżę temperature, to komfort cieplny będzie lepszy. 

Ale nawet pomijając aspekt chłodzenia ściennego - dla mnie, ma tez zaletę jeśli chodzi o bezwładność. Analizowałem już sporo opcji - w tym full kanałówka w domu, potem kanałowe klimakonwektory, a stanęło na tym. 

Nie ma rozwiązań idealnych dla wszystkich, ale można znaleźć rozwiązanie odpowiednie dla siebie. Obym nie żałował  :smile:  

Wewnętrzna 4mm, zdecydowanie trzeba będzie uważać na syf w układzie. Bedą też spore opory.

----------


## Myjk

> No nie do końca z tym miesiącem - myślę, że jednak można używać tego więcej, utrzymując mniej więcej stałą temp, nawet gdy na zewnątrz nie ma jeszcze upału. W mieszkaniu używam klimatyzacji czasem już w maju.


Wiesz, ja mam klimę w domu na grzejącym się przeraźliwie poddaszu od 10 lat. Ostatnie dwa lata praktycznie jej nie używałem, bo było względnie chłodno. W tym roku uruchomiłem na parę godzin jak byłe te cieplejsze dni, a mamy już prawie czerwiec. Fakt, 2-3 lata temu klima chodziła przez cały sierpień (w dzień), ale nadal to tylko miesiąc i na poddaszu które znacznie bardziej się grzeje niż zwykły parter z pełnymi ścianami i stropem. Jeśli miałbym z powodu miesiąca stracić komfort cieplny w zimie płynący od podłogi, to chyba jednak powiedziałbym nie.




> Zresztą czy na miesiąc czy na 5, czymś chłodzić chciałem. Klima z kolei działa w drugą stronę - wysusza powietrze i robi przeciągi.


Tylko jak jest ON/OFF i gdy ktoś przegina z chłodzeniem. Inwerter schłodzi i zmniejszy moc, nie ma przeciągów, pozostaje komfort.




> Czy ta wiglotność będzie problemem zobaczymy - jeśli tak, będę myślał nad czymś do usuwania wody w układzie wentylacji. Na pewno będzie sterowanie by uniknąć wykraplania wody na ścianie.


No właśnie. 35sC na zewnątrz z wilgotnością 60%, już przy 26sC daje punkt rosy na ścianie. Ja bym się jednak bał wody na tynku, z kolei sterowanie aby tego uniknąć znacznie ograniczy sprawność.




> Nawet jeśli nie obniżę wilgotności, ale obniżę temperature, to komfort cieplny będzie lepszy.


Właśnie o to chodzi że nie, bo obniżając samą temperaturę zwiększysz wilgotność -- a to właśnie wysoka wilgotność jest najbardziej dokuczliwym problemem. Rezultat będzie taki, że wejdziesz do chłodnego domu i będziesz się pocić jak mysz kościelna.

----------


## Owczar

> Jeśli miałbym z powodu miesiąca stracić komfort cieplny w zimie płynący od podłogi, to chyba jednak powiedziałbym nie.


Ale ja nie jestem aż tak przekonany do samej podłogówki. Jakby nie było człowiek przywykł do źródła ciepła raczej od góry i z boku aniżeli od dołu, więc podłogówka od początku nie była dla mnie priorytetem. 




> Tylko jak jest ON/OFF i gdy ktoś przegina z chłodzeniem. Inwerter schłodzi i zmniejszy moc, nie ma przeciągów, pozostaje komfort.


Też mam invertera, ale mimo wszystko dmucha cały czas unosząc kurz itd. 




> No właśnie. 35sC na zewnątrz z wilgotnością 60%, już przy 26sC daje punkt rosy na ścianie. Ja bym się jednak bał wody na tynku, z kolei sterowanie aby tego uniknąć znacznie ograniczy sprawność. 
> Właśnie o to chodzi że nie, bo obniżając samą temperaturę zwiększysz wilgotność -- a to właśnie wysoka wilgotność jest najbardziej dokuczliwym problemem. Rezultat będzie taki, że wejdziesz do chłodnego domu i będziesz się pocić jak mysz kościelna.


Powiem Ci, że dałeś mi do myślenia. Dopiero zacząłem czytać o zależności wilgotności od temperatury.
Ale z drugiej strony jeśli na zewnątrz jest 35, a w domu nie mamy żadnego źródła chłodu, to jaką będziemy mieli temperaturę? 

W planach jest nagrzewnica do wstępnego ogrzewania powietrza przy niskich temperaturach aby nie angażować grzałki reku. Zastanawiam się czy nie wykorzystać jej jako wstępnej chłodnicy, na które wykraplałoby się część wilgoci. Dałbym ją szeregowo z bypasem za pompą wody w układzie DZ, a dalej byłby dopiero wymiennik do chłodzenia pasywnego. Pytanie ile jestem realnie w stanie uzyskać na wejściu do tej chłodnicy DZ wstępnie planowane to 4x60m? 12 stopni jest realne? 
Teraz kolejne pytanie ile będę w stanie usunąć na takiej chłodnicy wilgoci.

----------


## Myjk

> Ale ja nie jestem aż tak przekonany do samej podłogówki. Jakby nie było człowiek przywykł do źródła ciepła raczej od góry i z boku aniżeli od dołu, więc podłogówka od początku nie była dla mnie priorytetem.


Do dobrego szybko się człowiek przyzwyczaja. Ja już się nie mogę doczekać przejścia na podłogówkę, moje wieloletnie przyzwyczajenia z obcowania z kalafiorami wcale mnie od podłogówki nie oddalają, a wręcz przybliżają. 




> Też mam invertera, ale mimo wszystko dmucha cały czas unosząc kurz itd.


Ale zaraz go "pochłania" i odkłada na filtrze. Jedyne co, to wypada pamiętać o jego czyszczeniu. Dla mnie to raczej zaleta niż wada, szczególnie jak się do tego ma wentylację mechaniczną która już na wstępie ogranicza ilość kurzu w domu.




> Powiem Ci, że dałeś mi do myślenia. Dopiero zacząłem czytać o zależności wilgotności od temperatury.
> Ale z drugiej strony jeśli na zewnątrz jest 35, a w domu nie mamy żadnego źródła chłodu, to jaką będziemy mieli temperaturę?


Zależy od muru, dlatego wybrałem silkę która szybko pochłania i oddaje, jednocześnie mając duży rezerwuar. Więc jakiś czas mury chłoną ciepło i wilgoć i jest chłodniej, a le potem albo przestają albo wręcz zaczynają to oddawać. Dlatego nadal uważam, że najlepszym sposobem chłodzenia jest i będzie chłodzenie powietrzem. Pomimo że kiedyś też chciałem mieć, jak Ty, pasywne chłodzenie. Niestety po zapoznaniu się z zależnościami wyszło mi że nie tędy droga i robię ostatecznie aktywne klimakonwektory.  :wink: 




> W planach jest nagrzewnica do wstępnego ogrzewania powietrza przy niskich temperaturach aby nie angażować grzałki reku. Zastanawiam się czy nie wykorzystać jej jako wstępnej chłodnicy, na które wykraplałoby się część wilgoci. Dałbym ją szeregowo z bypasem za pompą wody w układzie DZ, a dalej byłby dopiero wymiennik do chłodzenia pasywnego. Pytanie ile jestem realnie w stanie uzyskać na wejściu do tej chłodnicy DZ wstępnie planowane to 4x60m? 12 stopni jest realne? Teraz kolejne pytanie ile będę w stanie usunąć na takiej chłodnicy wilgoci.


Jest to jakaś opcja, zresztą mam podobny plan. Ile usuniesz wilgoci to zależy od temperatury zasilania chłodnicy. Trzeba liczyć niestety.  :wink:  Tu jest opis jak to działa i wykres Molliera: https://www.hvacr.pl/nadmiar-wilgoci...wania-cz-i-263 

DZ pionowe czy poziome? Poziome już w maju potrafi mieć 16-17sC do 20sC w lato.

----------


## Owczar

Będzie pionowe 4x60m. Ale chłodząc pasywnie będę tam oddawał ciepło, więc pewnie też z czasem będzie coraz cieplej. 

Instalator twierdzi, że za wymiennikiem do CO będę miał koło 17 stopni. Muszę go dopytać jak w praktyce wygląda temp dolnego źródła. Większy problem to jak latem używać chłodnicy z DZ, a zimą z małym obiegiem z przepływowego zbiornika CWU - ma być Galmet Multiinox 450 z taką opcją. 

Takie wstępne wychłodzenie na wejściu do wentylacji spowoduje usunięcie częsci wody, ale czy to będzie wystarczające czas pokaże... 

Zastanawia mnie jedno. Mamy dom bez chłodzenia - z tego co czytam, to w nowoczesnym domu temperatura nie przekracza tych 26 stopni. Jak na zewnątrz mamy 35 i do środka wpada to powietrze o wilgotności 60 to efekt będzie podobny. 

Gdyby schładzać w wentylacji powietrze do temp, która ma panować w domu, to chłodzeniem pasywnym chłodziłbym tylko zyski bytowe i od słońca. Muszę tylko doczytać jak w takiej chłodnicy dochodzi do redukcji wilgotności - czy jest to proces w miarę proporcjonalny - tzn obniżenie temp z 35 i wiglotności 60 da nam na wyjściu np 26 i wilgotność 60. Gdyby sterować zaworami na chłodnicy można by regulować wilgotność w domu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakby nie było człowiek przywykł do źródła ciepła raczej od góry i z boku aniżeli od dołu


Starożytni Grecy i Rzymianie używali podłogówki. Więc "człowiek" miał czas do przywyknięcia. Za to Internet to o ponad dwa tysiące lat nowszy wynalazek i nie przeszkadza Ci to w używaniu?




> Mamy dom bez chłodzenia - z tego co czytam, to w nowoczesnym domu temperatura nie przekracza tych 26 stopni.


Poczytaj ostatnie wpisy w dzienniku Kaszpira.
Jak nie przemyślisz tego, to masz szklarnię. I potem trzeba kombinować.

----------


## Owczar

No dobrze, a jakie są plusy podłogówki w stosunku do ogrzewania ściennego? 

Co do wilgotności, to własnie szukam osób, które używają chłodzenia pasywnego w domach.

Z tego co czytam, to Kaszpir zrezgynował zupełnie z rolet, więc nie wiem jak się to ma do chłodzenia pasywnego...

Patrząc na poniższe:



> Otworzyłem kasetę z filtrem i powietrze brało w większości z domu a za chłodnicą nic się nie zmieniło. Dosłownie 0.1 stopnia. Myślałem nad bezpośrednim podłączeniem chłodnicy w nawiew domu, czyli omijając rekuperator, ale w zimę ona jest właśnie potrzebna przed reku.  Oglądałem rekuperator wewnątrz i ma obejście dobre. Tak jest faktycznie że zupełnie omija wymiennik. Nie wiem gdzie nabiera tej temp. . . Chyba przez ścianki, są w sumie z niegrubego odlewu styropianowego.. Powietrze na wyrzutnie też spada o 1.5 stopnia za reku w stosunku do wywiewanego.
> Mam jeszcze jedną chłodnicę. Może podłączyłbym je szeregowo z oddzielnym dużym wentylatorem który pchałby całe powietrze z domu w obiegu zamkniętym przez wyłączony rekuperator a gdy trzeba byłoby wymienić trochę powietrza, to rekuperator by na chwilę też się włączył
> Apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia, więc możnaby dołożyć ten agregat. Wyceniono mi go na 5600 wraz z całą robocizną


Takie chłodzenie napływającego powietrza skutecznie obniży wilgotność napływającego powietrza. Nabieranie temp w kanałach mnie zupełnie nie boli, bo dalej za schładzanie będzie odpowiedzialne chłodzenie ścienne.

----------


## Kaizen

> No dobrze, a jakie są plusy podłogówki w stosunku do ogrzewania ściennego?


Dla mnie największa wada, to podatność na uszkodzenie. To, że ogarnięta technicznie głowa domu będzie uważała nie uchroni przed próbą wbicia gwoździa przez nastolatka czy przed kuciem hydraulika, którego pod nieobecność głowy domu wezwała szyja.
Wiercenie w podłodze, i to na większą głębokość nie przychodzi często.

Problemy z umeblowaniem. W "rezydencji" o dużych powierzchniach pewnie wystarczy niezastawionych meblami ścian. W typowym domu raczej nie ma nadmiaru wolnych ścian.

Brakuje ciepła tam, gdzie go najbardziej trzeba - czyli przy dużych przeszkleniach.

Jak dasz ogrzewanie na ścianę zewnętrzną, to straty będą większe niż przy tej samej temperaturze zasilania do gruntu, bo w sezonie grzewczym temperatura gruntu jest wyższa, niż powietrza na zewnątrz. A jak dasz na działowych - to j.w.

No i koszt, projektant i wprawna ekipa. Trudno znaleźć speców od egzotycznych rozwiązań. Więc nawet jak w teorii rozwiązanie jest super, to przez błędy projektowe czy wykonawcze można przysporzyć sobie kłopotów.

----------


## Owczar

No na pewno trzeba będzie uważać - choć tutaj większym problemem niż uszkodzenie jest możliwość aranżacji ściany. 

Na szczęscie żona jest tą świadomą technicznie szyją i wie z czym wiąże się w przyszłości sieć rurek w ścianie. 

Z tymi dużymi oknami masz rację. Częściowo będzie to rekompensowane  nad oknem i dookoła. Tutaj pojawia się inny problem - w dobrze przeszklonym salonie trzeba trochę kombinować żeby pokryć zapotrzebowanie. Aczkolwiek można to łączyć z podłogówką tam gdzie nie ma parkietu tylko glazura. 

Co do strat - z racji tego, że to grzeje głównie przez promieniowanie straty nie będą aż tak duże - ale masz rację, będą pewnie nieco większe. Według użytkowników ściana po wyłączeniu obiegu dość szybko traci ciepło, co by potwierdzało, że nie nagrzewa się w całości. 

Ten system to patent węgierski - mają za sobą lata doświadczeń. Generalnie rozwiązanie ma swoje plusy i minusy i być może lepiej byłoby pójść w sprawdzone przez wiele osób podłogowe. Firma zajmuje się tylko tym. Robią w Polsce sale m.in. sale OIOM. Zobaczymy...

----------


## kaszpir007

Ogrzewanie ścienne stosuje się głównie jak nie ma możliwości montażu ogrzewania w podłodze , np. jak jest strop drewniany. 
Najlepszy rozkład temperatur jest od podłogi i dlatego sie taki głównie stosuje.

Chlodzenie pompą PW nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Sam odpaliłem na krótki czas , dałem 15 stopni w podłogę i faktycznie temepratura w domu spadła , ale komfort termiczny tragiczny. Lodowate łóżko , podłogi ...
Osobiście uważam że jak ktoś chce chlodzić to lepiej czymś do czego to zostało stworzone , czyli klimatyzatorem.
Nie są to obecnie jakieś gigantyczne koszty i za okolo 2500zł można mieć dobrej jakości klimę z montażem.

Co do mnie , bo widać pojawiłem się w wątku , to w oryginalnym projekcie nasz dom powinien posiadać żaluzje fasadowe. Nie ukrywam że żaluzje mi się nie podobały i też nie widziałem sensu płacić za nie 20tys zł. Tak samo jak nie podobały mi się rolety zewnętrzne.
Myślałem że "jakoś to będzie" , ale po przyjściu upalnej wiosny widzę że nie będzie ...

U nas sam salon z kuchnią ma około 20m2 przeszkleń i to głównie na południe ...

Problem zostanie rozwiązany po zakupie rolet zewnętrznych. Klima do salonu też kupiona  :smile: 

Po prostu gdybym od razu zamontował rolety/żaluzje to bym problemu z przegrzewaniem nie miał ..

Ale gdyby człowiek wiedział że się przewróci .... do by się szybciej położył  :big lol:

----------


## Kaizen

> dałem 15 stopni w podłogę i faktycznie temepratura w domu spadła , ale komfort termiczny tragiczny. Lodowate łóżko , podłogi ...



Nie próbowałeś dać ze 2-3* mniej, niż temperatura powietrza, którą chciałeś uzyskać?




> Nie są to obecnie jakieś gigantyczne koszty i za okolo 2500zł można mieć dobrej jakości klimę z montażem.


Dla jednego pomieszczenia. Jak chcesz schłodzić wszystkie, to trzeba to przemnożyć przez ilość pomieszczeń i wychodzi niezła suma.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie próbowałeś dać ze 2-3* mniej, niż temperatura powietrza, którą chciałeś uzyskać?
> 
> Dla jednego pomieszczenia. Jak chcesz schłodzić wszystkie, to trzeba to przemnożyć przez ilość pomieszczeń i wychodzi niezła suma.


I myślisz że jak dałem 15 stopni w podłogę i po około 1-2 dniach spadła temperatura o 1-2 stopień to jakbym dał temepraturę w podłogę 5 stopni wyższą to też by było tak samo skuteczne ? Jak juz to musialbym dać z 10stopni w podłogę aby bardziej obniżyć temperaturę.

Problemem u nas jest olbrzymia moc grzewcza przeszkleń i ich ukierunkowanie i najpierw to trzeba odciąć te słońce i jego nagrzewanie.

No cóż jak ktoś chce klimę w całym domu to robi ogrzewanie nadmuchowe (klima kanalowa). Dziwię się Tobie że Ty jako taki fan klimy i chlodzenia klimą to dałeś klimy kanałowej.

Ja nie lubię nagrzewania/chlodzenia nadmuchowego i dlatego nie wyobrażam sobie aby klima działała cały czas.

Wolę wykorzystać do tego rolety zewnętrze aby slońce nie nagrzewalo pomieszczeń gdy nie ma takiej potrzeby.

Myślę że ustawię otwieranie/zamykanie czasowo i rolety będą się zamykać w określonym czasie , śledząc kierunek słońca , tak aby nie zasłaniać okien jak nie ma potrzeby.

----------


## agb

> Wolę wykorzystać do tego rolety zewnętrze aby slońce nie nagrzewalo pomieszczeń gdy nie ma takiej potrzeby.


O, a od kiedy wolisz? Bo jak Ci mówiono, że masz się od słońca osłonić to kombinowałeś jak mogłeś żeby tego nie robić.

----------


## marcin225

Chciało się zaoszczędzić grosza na roletach to teraz będzie kombinowanie.

----------


## agb

Rolety to dalej półśrodek. Mam okna i rolety od południa i wolę mieć 27 stopni niż zasłaniać rolety.

----------


## Owczar

> Ogrzewanie ścienne stosuje się głównie jak nie ma możliwości montażu ogrzewania w podłodze , np. jak jest strop drewniany. 
> Najlepszy rozkład temperatur jest od podłogi i dlatego sie taki głównie stosuje.


No nie do końca. To raczej świadoma decyzja inwestora, bo róznice między tymi systemami jednak są. Ogrzewanie podłogowe trochę mniej grzeje przez promieniowanie - rozkład temperatury jest bardzo dobry, ale w pionie są jednak róznice. 

W ściennym większość energii jest oddawana przez promieniowanie, dzięki temu rozkład temperatur również jest bardzo dobry. Dodatkowo temperatura rzeczywista może być niższa od odczuwalnej - co raz przekłada się na pewne oszczędności, a dwa, daje możliwość zmniejszenia temperatury na noc lub w ciągu dnia gdy nikogo nie ma. 




> Chlodzenie pompą PW nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Sam odpaliłem na krótki czas , dałem 15 stopni w podłogę i faktycznie temepratura w domu spadła , ale komfort termiczny tragiczny. Lodowate łóżko , podłogi ...
> Osobiście uważam że jak ktoś chce chlodzić to lepiej czymś do czego to zostało stworzone , czyli klimatyzatorem.
> Nie są to obecnie jakieś gigantyczne koszty i za okolo 2500zł można mieć dobrej jakości klimę z montażem.


Chłodzenie podłogówką rzeczywiście jest słabym pomysłem, dlatego nie zamierzam tego robić i od początku nie wchodziło to w grę. 
Co do klimatyzacji - akurat koszty nie grają tutaj większej roli - choć w moim przypadku, bez półśrodków - czyli pełna klima kanałowa na cały dom z kanałami climaver i własnym montażem to koszt koło 20tys. Ale tak jak pisałem, nie chciałem klimatyzacji. Za 2500 cięzko kupić dobrego splita do slaonu w małym mieszkaniu bez montażu. Jeśli chcemy bezawaryjne urządzenie, które nie było produkowane w Chinach, to niestety trzeba zapłacić sporo więcej. Inaczej to co zaoszczedzimy na montażu wydamy na serwis. Jeśli nie serwisujesz klimatyzacji sam - to same przeglądy są dodatowym kosztem - w przypadku np kilku splitów będzie to nie tak mała kwota. A jeden plit nie załatwia w żaden sposób tematu. Mam w salonie, ale nawet przy otwartych drzwiach w sypialni nie jest chłodno. Dlatego chce rozwiązanie koompleksowe na cały dom. 





> Co do mnie , bo widać pojawiłem się w wątku , to w oryginalnym projekcie nasz dom powinien posiadać żaluzje fasadowe. Nie ukrywam że żaluzje mi się nie podobały i też nie widziałem sensu płacić za nie 20tys zł. Tak samo jak nie podobały mi się rolety zewnętrzne.
> Myślałem że "jakoś to będzie" , ale po przyjściu upalnej wiosny widzę że nie będzie ...
> 
> U nas sam salon z kuchnią ma około 20m2 przeszkleń i to głównie na południe ...


Nie mam takich przeszkleń jak u Ciebie od południa, ale nawet nie rozważałem rezygnacji z rolet czy markiz. Te żaluzje fasadowe z projektu wyglądają naprawdę ładnie.




> Problem zostanie rozwiązany po zakupie rolet zewnętrznych. Klima do salonu też kupiona 
> 
> Po prostu gdybym od razu zamontował rolety/żaluzje to bym problemu z przegrzewaniem nie miał ..
> 
> Ale gdyby człowiek wiedział że się przewróci .... do by się szybciej położył


Dlatego na długo przed zacząłem rozważania nt grzania i chłodzenia - od początku wiedziałem że musi być ochrona przed bezpośrednim śłońcem, a także jakiś sposób na chłodzenie, bo po ciemku przy zasłoniętych roletach nie chcemy siedzieć. 

Filmik z Twojego tematu w sumie utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu, że te refleksole to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie do ochrony od słońca - różnica skuteczności do pełnej rolety naprawdę mała - spodziewałem się większej. 
Refleksole mają ten plus, że nawet po ukończeniu budowy można małe kasety zamontować na okna nie szpecąc elewacji. Kasety rolet tradycyjnych będą o wiele większe.

----------


## kaszpir007

> O, a od kiedy wolisz? Bo jak Ci mówiono, że masz się od słońca osłonić to kombinowałeś jak mogłeś żeby tego nie robić.


Już pisałem.

Nie jestem zwolennikiem ani rolet zewnętrznych ani rolet zewnętrznych. Nie podobają mi się i nie chciałem ich montować.
Nigdy nie mieliśmy i nie czuliśmy potrzeby ...

Kupiliśmy rolety wewnatrze i mieliśmy nadziej że pomogą w pewnym stopniu , ale nie pomogły.

Więc wyboru i wyjścia nie ma i trzeba zdecydować się na rolety

----------


## kaszpir007

> Co do klimatyzacji - akurat koszty nie grają tutaj większej roli - choć w moim przypadku, bez półśrodków - czyli pełna klima kanałowa na cały dom z kanałami climaver i własnym montażem to koszt koło 20tys. Ale tak jak pisałem, nie chciałem klimatyzacji. Za 2500 cięzko kupić dobrego splita do slaonu w małym mieszkaniu bez montażu. Jeśli chcemy bezawaryjne urządzenie, które nie było produkowane w Chinach, to niestety trzeba zapłacić sporo więcej. Inaczej to co zaoszczedzimy na montażu wydamy na serwis. Jeśli nie serwisujesz klimatyzacji sam - to same przeglądy są dodatowym kosztem - w przypadku np kilku splitów będzie to nie tak mała kwota. A jeden plit nie załatwia w żaden sposób tematu. Mam w salonie, ale nawet przy otwartych drzwiach w sypialni nie jest chłodno. Dlatego chce rozwiązanie koompleksowe na cały dom. 
> Nie mam takich przeszkleń jak u Ciebie od południa, ale nawet nie rozważałem rezygnacji z rolet czy markiz. Te żaluzje fasadowe z projektu wyglądają naprawdę ładnie.
> 
> 
> 
> Dlatego na długo przed zacząłem rozważania nt grzania i chłodzenia - od początku wiedziałem że musi być ochrona przed bezpośrednim śłońcem, a także jakiś sposób na chłodzenie, bo po ciemku przy zasłoniętych roletach nie chcemy siedzieć. 
> 
> Filmik z Twojego tematu w sumie utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu, że te refleksole to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie do ochrony od słońca - różnica skuteczności do pełnej rolety naprawdę mała - spodziewałem się większej. 
> Refleksole mają ten plus, że nawet po ukończeniu budowy można małe kasety zamontować na okna nie szpecąc elewacji. Kasety rolet tradycyjnych będą o wiele większe.


KIlka dni temu mieliśmy montaż klimy Gree 3,2Kw za 2600zł. Z tego co czytam to niezła klima i bezawaryjna.

Co do rolet czy żaluje zewnątrznych to nie podobają mi się i nigdy nie podobają.
Ludzie w większości montowali dla ochrony przed złodziejami ,mimo że tak naprawdę te zwykłę rolety takich właściwości nie mają i sforosować je nie jest jakimś wielkim i długotrwałym wyczynem.
Sam widziałem rolety w domach gdzie nawet te rolety nie zobaczą nigdy światła , bo są od strony północnej ...

W starym domu (wybudowanym w 2010r) nie mieliśmy rolet zewnatrznych i nie chciałem ich. Także z powodów finansowych.
Nie widziałem żadnego sensu ...

W domu myślałem że też będą nie potrzebne , ale okazało się kierunek na południe + duże przeszklenia to sporo energii którą trzeba odciąć od szyb , wiec jesteśmy "skazani" na montaż ..

Siedzieć po ciemku też nie mamy ochoty , bo będziemy otwierać/zamykać rolety zależnie od położenia słońca a że mamy okna skierowane na wschód , południe i zachód to będzie można nimi regulować.

Dla nas najważniejsza jest skuteczność. Moze przy małych przeszkleniach problem niższej skuteczności nie ma dużego znaczenia , ale przy dużych ma to dużo większe znaczenie ...

Refleksole jak i żaluzje fasadowe odpadły ze względu na cenę (2 razy wyższa niż rolety zewnętrze) oraz niewiadoma wytrzymałość (są dużo bardziej delikatne i mniej wytrzymałe od rolet zewnętrznych).

----------


## marcin225

> KIlka dni temu mieliśmy montaż klimy Gree 3,2Kw za 2600zł. Z tego co czytam to niezła klima i bezawaryjna.
> 
> .


Jaki typ tej klimy dokładnie bo też pomału zaczynam się zastanawiać...

----------


## asolt

> ...
> 
>  Dodatkowo temperatura rzeczywista może być niższa od odczuwalnej - co raz przekłada się na pewne oszczędności, a dwa, daje możliwość zmniejszenia temperatury na noc lub w ciągu dnia gdy nikogo nie ma. 
> ..


Przy podłogówce temperatura odczuwalna jest wyzsza od rzeczywistej o ok 1,5-2 oC, o ile jest wyzsza przy ogrzewaniu sciennym?
Dobowe zmniejszanie i zwiekszanie temperarury w nowych domach energooszczednych nie ma zadnego sensu ze wzgledu na duzą stała czasową budynku i długi okres schladzania po wyłaczeniu ogrzewania i bynajmniej nie jest tego  powodem mityczna bezwładnosc podłogówki a akumulacja ciepła i małe straty.

----------


## Owczar

O ok 2-3. 
Ja nocą preferuję niższą temperaturę. 

Jeśli chodzi o akumulacyjnosc. Jeśli temp rzeczywista jest 19 stopni, a odczuwalna 21 i wyłączam ogrzewanie, to temp rzeczywista po ok godzinie jest taka sama jak odczuwalna. 
Tyle samo układ potrzebuje by temp odczuwalna była znowu wyższa. To informacje od osoby, która ten system uzytkuje. 
Podlogowka na schłodzenie potrzebuje o wiele więcej czasu.

----------


## asolt

> O ok 2-3. 
> Ja nocą preferuję niższą temperaturę. 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o akumulacyjnosc. Jeśli temp rzeczywista jest 19 stopni, a odczuwalna 21 i wyłączam ogrzewanie, to temp rzeczywista po ok godzinie jest taka sama jak odczuwalna. 
> Tyle samo układ potrzebuje by temp odczuwalna była znowu wyższa. To informacje od osoby, która ten system uzytkuje. 
> Podlogowka na schłodzenie potrzebuje o wiele więcej czasu.


No to wielkiej róznicy pomiedzy temparuturami odczywalnymi nie ma o ile taka róznica w ogole jest, co do zmniejszenia sie temp odczywalnej przy sciennym to uzaleznione jest od materiału z jakiego zbudowano tą sciane i od strat danego pomieszczenia, nie w kazdym przypadku bedzie tak samo. Ogolnie jezeli straty pomieszczenia wieksze to i ta zmiana temperatury bedzie wieksza, dlatego im bardziej energooszczedny dom tym zmiany temperatury po wyłaczeniu grzania mniejsze.

----------


## Owczar

Tak, bo i różnica w części energii oddawanej przez promieniowanie i konwekcję nie jest jakoś drastycznie duża i wynika głównie z różnicy temperatur - ścienne mimo wszystko działa na wyższych temp. 

Jeśli chodzi o spadek temp, a w zasadzie energii oddawanej przez promieniowanie, to wszystko będzie zależało od rodzaju i grubości tynku. Na spadek temp rzeczywistej w takim domu nie ma co liczyć, ale manipulajca odczuwalną będzie możliwa. 

Rurki o średnicy wewnętrznej fi 4mm, tynk 10mm - wystarczy że temp tej warstwy spadnie aby ilość promieniowania była na tyle mała, by temp odczuwalna zbliżyła się do rzeczywistej. Takie fluktuacje są według mnie wystarczające. Zastanawiam się tylko czy mierzyć osobno temp odczuwalną i rzeczywistą. W przypadku tej pierwszej musiałbym mieć czujniki temp, na które pada promieniowanie od strony przeciwległej ściany. 

Tak jak napisałeś, każde pomieszczenie zachowa się inaczej, dlatego będzie niezależne sterowanie w każdym pomieszczeniu.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jaki typ tej klimy dokładnie bo też pomału zaczynam się zastanawiać...


Gree Lomo 3,2KW na na czynniku R32 , model na rok 2018.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chciało się zaoszczędzić grosza na roletach to teraz będzie kombinowanie.


Nie mam rolet od 5 lat,nie widzę potrzeby ich montowania w dalszym ciągu  :smile: 




> Przy podłogówce temperatura odczuwalna jest wyzsza od rzeczywistej o ok 1,5-2 oC, o ile jest wyzsza przy ogrzewaniu sciennym?
> Dobowe zmniejszanie i zwiekszanie temperarury w nowych domach energooszczednych nie ma zadnego sensu ze wzgledu na duzą stała czasową budynku i długi okres schladzania po wyłaczeniu ogrzewania i bynajmniej nie jest tego  powodem mityczna bezwładnosc podłogówki a akumulacja ciepła i małe straty.


Dokładnie   :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> I myślisz że jak dałem 15 stopni w podłogę i po około 1-2 dniach spadła temperatura o 1-2 stopień to jakbym dał temepraturę w podłogę 5 stopni wyższą to też by było tak samo skuteczne ? Jak juz to musialbym dać z 10stopni w podłogę aby bardziej obniżyć temperaturę.


Ciągle nie doceniasz bezwładności cieplnej swojego domu. A tak ją zachwalałeś. Dzień czy dwa to trzeba żeby schłodzić wylewkę. Kolejne ze dwa na mury, jak już były nagrzane. Jak chcesz szybkie schłodzenie powietrza - to trzeba było zamontować mocną klimę (kilka razy mocniejszą, niż zamontowałeś).





> Problemem u nas jest olbrzymia moc grzewcza przeszkleń i ich ukierunkowanie i najpierw to trzeba odciąć te słońce i jego nagrzewanie.


Skoro jesteś w stanie zmagazynować w domu tyle ciepła, by bez ogrzewania w największe mrozy przy dT ze 40* temperatura spadła o jakieś 2-3* w 24h bez grzania, to czemu nie miałbyś zmagazynować tyle chłodu, by skompensować zyski słoneczne?





> Dziwię się Tobie że Ty jako taki fan klimy i chlodzenia klimą to dałeś klimy kanałowej.


Jestem fanem działających rozwiązań, przemyślanych decyzji i całościowego podejścia.





> Ja nie lubię nagrzewania/chlodzenia nadmuchowego i dlatego nie wyobrażam sobie aby klima działała cały czas.


To czemu nie używałeś chłodzenia podłogowego? Nie zrobiłeś okapu chroniącego w okolicach południa przed słońcem? Nie zamontowałeś rolet? Tylko odpalałeś na chwilę chłodzenie podłogą (co nie miało prawa zadziałać tak szybko) i zamontowałeś klimę, która przy takiej konstrukcji jest kilka razy za mała?

----------


## agb

> Już pisałem.
> 
> Nie jestem zwolennikiem ani rolet zewnętrznych ani rolet zewnętrznych. Nie podobają mi się i nie chciałem ich montować.
> Nigdy nie mieliśmy i nie czuliśmy potrzeby ...
> 
> Kupiliśmy rolety wewnatrze i mieliśmy nadziej że pomogą w pewnym stopniu , ale nie pomogły.
> 
> Więc wyboru i wyjścia nie ma i trzeba zdecydować się na rolety


O roletach wewnętrznych nie doczytałem. Jesteś pewien, że nie ma już niczego co nie zadziała, a co możesz kupić?

----------


## kaszpir007

> O roletach wewnętrznych nie doczytałem. Jesteś pewien, że nie ma już niczego co nie zadziała, a co możesz kupić?


Nie wiem , proponuj ...  :mad: 

Bo widzę że znaleźli się od razu "wujkowie dobra rada" w wątku.

To że nie zamontowałem rolet zewnętrznych to błąd. Myślałem że nie będzie takiej potrzeby i da się obejść bez nich. Okazało się że niestety nie i dlatego teraz będę montował. 

Do reszty nie będę się odnosił i odpowiadał , bo nie widzę żadnego sensu ciągnięcie tej bezsensownej dyskusji ...

----------


## Pytajnick

To żeby nie było ... nie doradzam, tylko informuję - jak ktoś nie lubi powyższych metod, to może rozważyć również...okiennice  :wink:

----------


## yarpenowski

To ja się też wpiszę, żeby było koszernie. Swego czasu forum się  naczytałem i realizuję krok drugi (w pierwszym działka kupiona i prawie  spłacona) czyli rozpoczęcie budowy, jak wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z  planem, po koniec czerwca.

Dom parterowy, na planie prostokąta, na płycie, z dachem dwuspadowym w konstrukcji wiązarowej, silikat 24/12.
Docelowo : powietrzna pompa ciepła, podłogówka, reku

Zasadniczo* plan domu* się dużo raczej nie zmieni, choć posłuchać dobrych rad zawsze można ;)

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Turbo mały obrazek  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Dom parterowy, na planie prostokąta, na płycie, z dachem dwuspadowym w konstrukcji wiązarowej, silikat 24/12.
> Docelowo : powietrzna pompa ciepła, podłogówka, reku


Jakie parametry ocieplenia? Przy domu parterowym, z tego co widzę ~130m2, jest dużo połaci pod panele (pod warunkiem jednej połaci na południe). Ja takiego domu bym się chyba już nie zawahał grzać panelami z prosumentem i drutami w podłodze. Wyjdzie niewiele więcej inwestycyjnie (albo mniej, bo bywają dopłaty na panele) niż pompa z wodną podłogówką, za to rachunki będą mniejsze. Oczywiście trzeba przekalkulować w stosunku do zapotrzebowania. Wtedy można by skasować kotłownię, i tak w sumie zbyteczną do PC, i powiększyć łazienkę gościnną i pralnię.




> Turbo mały obrazek


Wyżej w linku jest większy.  :big tongue:

----------


## martingg

normalnie się otwiera  :smile:  jest nawet lupka wszystko widac przynajmniej na monitorze.

@ yarpenowski
jaka powierzchnia całkowita i jakie masz wyceny na płyty?

----------


## Doli.

@yarpenowski  - rysunek jest tak mały, że nie masz co liczyć na dobre rady  :wink: 

EDYTA: już widzę zedytowane  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak pisałem komentarz to linku jeszcze nie było, przecież widzicie że edytował post  :big tongue:

----------


## martingg

zajęty jestem wycenami nie zwróciłem uwagi  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Jak pisałem komentarz to linku jeszcze nie było, przecież widzicie że edytował post


Był, tylko mniej wyróżniony niż po edycji.  :big tongue:

----------


## yarpenowski

Opcje są dwie - podłogówka albo kable, z tym, że na chwilę obecną podłogówka wygrywa bo jednak uniwersalna, wodę można zagrzać wszystkim.
Budowa jest rozłożona na 2 lata (w założeniach ;) więc na razie skupiam się na SSO/SSZ. 

Można ofc pomyśleć nad kablami z fotowoltaiką lub pompą z podłogówką (koszty wyszłyby prawdopodobnie podobnie).
Tylko jednak z foto jest tak, że prąd albo jest albo nie ma, w Polsce też przepisów nie można być pewnym i nie wiadomo czy ustawa prosumencka za chwilę się nie zmieni. Więc może jednak dla spokoju ducha pompa z podłogówką a jak będzie jakaś sensowna dotacja to dołożyć foto.

Kotłownia to w sumie jedyne pomieszczenie gospodarcze, więc ja bym ją powiększał niż pomniejszał, tam ma stać pompa, reku, umywalka techniczna,  tablica rozdzielcza, rozdzielacze do podłogówki, narzędzia  i parę innych rzeczy ;)


A co do ocieplenia :
zakładam 25 na ściany, 10 xps pod płytę, 20 eps na płytę, w wiązarach jakieś 30-40 cm celulozy lub kombinacja celulozy z wełną

----------


## yarpenowski

Przyznaję - w pierwszej opcji był tylko mały obrazek, bo forum mnie dobija z załącznikami  :wink: 
Potem dodałem linka a potem go pogrubiłem.

----------


## yarpenowski

W obrysie po ścianach zewnętrznych ~171m2.

Płyta w cenie materiałów + 10k robocizna.

Prawie byłem zdecydowany na Thomasa i jego rozwiązanie, ale terminy się nie zgrywały.

----------


## martingg

Thomasa? nie znam. No to podobna u mnie tyle ze u mnie robota 20 tysi wstepnie ~~ tylko gość mocno rozchwytywany. Robi ci to ekipa od SSO?

----------


## Myjk

> Opcje są dwie - podłogówka albo kable, z tym, że na chwilę obecną podłogówka wygrywa bo jednak uniwersalna, wodę można zagrzać wszystkim.


Znaczy kable to też podłogówka.  :wink:  Owszem, można zagrzać wszystkim wodę, ale... mając swoje panele w prosumencie jesteś praktycznie niezależny. Żeby wykorzystać wodną z innym źródłem (spalinowym) to musiałaby przyjść wojna. Wtedy się nie zmienia ogrzewania, tylko spieprza. ;P




> Tylko jednak z foto jest tak, że prąd albo jest albo nie ma, w Polsce też przepisów nie można być pewnym i nie wiadomo czy ustawa prosumencka za chwilę się nie zmieni. Więc może jednak dla spokoju ducha pompa z podłogówką a jak będzie jakaś sensowna dotacja to dołożyć foto.


Prawda. Pytanie czy taka ustawa może znieść dotychczas zawarte umowy na prosumenta (ciekawe co jest na ten temat w umowach z prądotwórcami) czy zniesie taką możliwość tylko dla "nowych". Trza "prawnika" zawołać.




> Kotłownia to w sumie jedyne pomieszczenie gospodarcze, więc ja bym ją powiększał niż pomniejszał, tam ma stać pompa, reku, umywalka techniczna,  tablica rozdzielcza, rozdzielacze do podłogówki, narzędzia  i parę innych rzeczy


Nie ma miejsca na działce na jakąś "szopę"?  :wink: 




> zakładam 25 na ściany, 10 xps pod płytę, 20 eps na płytę, w wiązarach jakieś 30-40 cm celulozy lub kombinacja celulozy z wełną


Czyli na bogato. Rozważania czas zacząć, PC IMHO się nie będzie opłacać, szczególnie jeśli nie planujesz chłodzenia czy grzania basenów ogrodowych -- jak to niektóre oszołomy robią.  :wink: 




> Przyznaję - w pierwszej opcji był tylko mały obrazek, bo forum mnie dobija z załącznikami 
> Potem dodałem linka a potem go pogrubiłem.


A, to ja się w drugą edycję wstrzeliłem.  :wink:  Srx. jtm  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Ceny prądu będą rosły. Węgiel jest coraz droższy a alternatywnych rozwiązań w PL póki co brak. 

Nawet prosument może niewiele poprawić systuację. Według mnie warto minimalizować zużycie energii już teraz.

----------


## yarpenowski

http://brinkmann.com.pl/

Tak, ekipa od SSO. Trochę się tego obawiam, bo nie do końca wiem jakie mają doświadczenie. Umawiałem się na cenę za całość i potem prosiłem żeby mi to jednak na jakieś etapy podzielił - więc ta cena trochę bardzo orientacyjna moim zdaniem.

----------


## yarpenowski

> Znaczy kable to też podłogówka.  Owszem, można zagrzać wszystkim wodę, ale... mając swoje panele w prosumencie jesteś praktycznie niezależny. Żeby wykorzystać wodną z innym źródłem (spalinowym) to musiałaby przyjść wojna. Wtedy się nie zmienia ogrzewania, tylko spieprza. ;P


Mam niby gaz w drodze - ale go świadomie nie biorę zakładając kable lub pompę i indukcję. Zawsze to jakaś opcja.




> Nie ma miejsca na działce na jakąś "szopę"?


Miejsce mam, ale to etap kolejny  :wink: 





> Czyli na bogato. Rozważania czas zacząć, PC IMHO się nie będzie opłacać, szczególnie jeśli nie planujesz chłodzenia czy grzania basenów ogrodowych -- jak to niektóre oszołomy robią.


No właśnie - opcje 2, analiza przede mną, trochę czasu jest.

----------


## Myjk

> Ceny prądu będą rosły.


Jakoś ostatnie lata temu zaprzeczają.




> Węgiel jest coraz droższy a alternatywnych rozwiązań w PL póki co brak.


Droższy to jest nasz węgiel i dla odbiorcy detalicznego, przez zakaz sprzedaży syfu i cofanie dotacji do kopalni. W zasadzie to cena w końcu dobija do jego wartości rynkowej. Ale elektrownie opalają głównie brunatnym, który jest znacznie tańszy, bo tańszy w wydobyciu i z importu. Poza tym nawet w zaściankowej PL OZE to blisko 20% i ten udział się będzie zwiększać, a koszty produkcji z OZE zmniejszać.




> Nawet prosument może niewiele poprawić systuację. Według mnie warto minimalizować zużycie energii już teraz.


Prosument to akurat ma inne zadanie niż obniżenie kosztów prądu. I wątpię aby ot tak zniknął, bo ten system oparty na panelach PV wspiera w znacznym stopniu niedobory mocy w elektrowniach konwencjonalnych w czasie największego letniego zapotrzebowania, a kiedy to jest najwięcej problemów przy produkcji prądu (wysokie temperatury, brak wody do chłodzenia).




> Mam niby gaz w drodze - ale go świadomie nie biorę zakładając kable lub pompę i indukcję. Zawsze to jakaś opcja.


To tak jak ja.  :wink:  Ale ja biorę pompę dlatego, że chcę tym samym urządzeniem chłodzić dom i grzać basen, a gaz tym założeniom nie sprosta. No i do gazu nie domontuje się paneli, a do PC owszem. Z tym że to mało opłacalne, jeszcze.

----------


## martingg

bez hejtu proszę  :wink:  o czymś pewnie zapomniałem, gdzieś dałem za mało gdzieś może za dużo ... tak pi razy oko co myślicie?



bazuje na wiedzy zdobytej na forum, wycen które wstępnie otrzymałem.

----------


## Owczar

Sam myślę o panelach PV, ale chyba bałbym się iść w grzanie przy COP 1. 

Myjk, jesteś pewien że w PL OZE już jest na poziomie 20%? Swego czasu były jakieś dotacje do pomp, ogniw itd, ale teraz nie widzę nic. Do 2021 Polska ma zwiększyć udział OZE inaczej dotkną ją kary ze strony UE. Ale jakoś słabo się do tego zabierają....

----------


## Doli.

> bez hejtu proszę  o czymś pewnie zapomniałem, gdzieś dałem za mało gdzieś może za dużo ... tak pi razy oko co myślicie?
> 
> 
> 
> bazuje na wiedzy zdobytej na forum, wycen które wstępnie otrzymałem.


U nas płyta 130m2 kosztowała 70tys. Cena robocizny jak u Ciebie.
Jaką masz powierzchnię dachu? Jaka masz powierzchnię ścian?
Czemu wentylacja grawitacyjna?
Elektryka, materiał tylko 2tys? U mnie poszło 6tys. z hakiem.
Ile masz ocieplenia na ścianach? 20cm przy cenie z netu za 211zł wychodzi 7.735zł.

----------


## martingg

No to jakoś dużo was wyszła płyta ja na 200m2 płyty dostawałem wyceny z firm które się tym zajmują tylko i wyłącznie tzn legalett megather bricmann na 200m2 w cenie około 70-75 dodam iż są to gołe płyty bez ogrzewania.

płytę liczyłem mniej więcej tak:
robota 120pln - jeśli się zdecyduje na Pana Mirka tutaj pewnie mozna znaleźć ekipę która to zrobi taniej
XPS 50zł - Basf 3035 lub 3000.
stal 42,5pln - 1kg stali 2,5 średnio 17kg = 42,5pln
Beton b20 47pln - 1m3 235pln z którego wychodzi 5m2 = 47pln
piasek 30zł - 1,5tony na 1m2

czyli na szybko "podstawowe" materiały wychodzą 290zł, do tego gruba czarna folia, deski, drut wiązałkowy, podkładek pod zbrojenie czyli 320pln m2 płyty liczone na szybko.

320x170= 54400 z czego sama robota 20000 
mój błąd liczyłem dla 170m2 a nie 180m2 także wyjdzie jakoś 60 ~~

Rekuperacja ... mój błąd w nazewnictwie zmieniłem tamten plik.
7 tysi elektryka + hydraulika za sam materiał to wziąłem w ogóle z czapy nie mam pojecie ile wyjdzie
Liczę 15cm na ściany grafit jakiś przykładowo rzucony knauf 15cm wychodzi z 1m3 6,5m2 kosztuje 190zł za m3 w pierwszym lepszym sklepie internetowym 

Powierzchnia dachu około 290m2, dwuspadowy, ścian liczyłem sam tzn długość ścian zewnętrzna wychodziła jakoś 65m2, działowe również co daje około 130m ścian długość x2,5 wysokosci daje 325m2 dla zwiększenia powierzchni dałem 370m2 liczyłem na logike możliwe iż źle  :smile: 



jak juz pisałem ceny mocno orientacyjne wyliczenia również  :smile:

----------


## yarpenowski

> o tak jak ja.  Ale ja biorę pompę dlatego, że chcę tym samym urządzeniem chłodzić dom i grzać basen, a gaz tym założeniom nie sprosta. No i do gazu nie domontuje się paneli, a do PC owszem. Z tym że to mało opłacalne, jeszcze.


Widzisz, ja też o tym nieśmiało myślę, ale na głos tego nie powiem  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Szczerze mówiąc, to teraz ciężko cokolwiek oszacować, bo ceny się zmieniają. Sama stał to 2,7-2,9 za kg netto w zależności od grubości pręta. 
A dochodzą różne nieoczekiwane wydatki. Jeszcze nie wbiłem łopaty, a wydałem 18k na projekty, adaptacje, studnie, agregat...

----------


## martingg

no tego nawet nie liczę  :smile:  przyłącza projekt, adaptacje, zmiany , KB itp ...  bardziej chodzi mi o sam budynek. Dodam iz leży mi na podwórku jakaś 1tona stali także te 2,5 to był raczej realny wariant.

----------


## Doli.

Moja kalkulacja płyty tez była na jakieś 54tys. A potem robocizna wzrosła z 10tys do ponad 20tys i piach... duużo piachu. Miało wejśc 330ton, weszło ponad 700t... Jak ja dostałam wyceny od dużych firm, które zajmują się płytami, to ceny były ok 55tys. za samą płytę bez prac ziemnych i wymiany gruntu.

Hydraulika za 5tys (materiał) ok, ale elektryka za 2tys to nie bardzo. 

15cm na ściany to imho za mało. W projekcie mialam 18cm, a zmieniliśmy na 20cm. Inna kwestia, że swisspora grafit 20cm 0,032 można dostać za ok. 180zł/m3.

Koszt dachu (więźba + pokrycie dachówką ceramiczną + orynnowanie + okna) z robocizną wyszło nam 238zł/m2 dachu. Dach prosty dwuspadowy, bez lukarn. Sama więźba i robota to 73zł/m2.

Ocieplenie stropu tez za mało liczysz. 30cm lepszej wełny to ok 42zł/m2. Masz 180m2 czyli 7,5tys, a nie 5,4tys. 

Z kolei 20tys na reku to dużo. Jak mam aerisa next 350 i cena kompletnej instalacji (bez znajomych  :wink:  ) to 16,5tys.

----------


## annatulipanna

> U nas płyta 130m2 kosztowała 70tys.


*Doli*, a powiedz, co dokładnie wchodzi w skład waszej płyty, w cenie 70 tyś?? Bo przecież jeszcze posadzka, styropian, wszelkie instalacje przed Wami.

----------


## martingg

@Doli.

ja nie wymieniam gruntu, zdjęcie humusu 30cm + po zdjęciu muszę podnieść całość o około 1m także liczyłem 1,5tony na 1m3 wychodzi mi około 270ton ziemi liczyłem chyba po 20zł tona? Piach nawieść/wyrownać chce we wlasnym zakresie sąsiad obok ma koparke więc tej kwestii ekipa by nie dotykała.

Strzelałem z hydraulika  elektryka, dodalem elektryke 4 tyś.

Podobno 15cm wystarcza  :smile:  no to sa juz nie wielkie różnice wiec zostawie jak jest.

no to w sumie mnie pocieszyłaś wychodzi za mojego potwora 290m2 69 tyś dach z ceramiką jak piszesz więc moje koszta są realne bo liczyłem dla blachy a ta jest z 10 tyś tańsza może i 15 tyś.

liczyłem wełne na podstawie castoramy Wełna Rockwool Rockroll Plus 150 mm 3 m2 wychodzi 16zł m2 pewnie da sie dostać za 15m2 więc dałem 30 pln

Tam jest reku + klima  :smile:  a klima to tak 3,5 ~~ wiec reku 16,5 był liczony


własnie sobie przypomniałem że nie policzyłem rolet zewnętrznych do okien i gipsowania sufitu.

----------


## agb

> bez hejtu proszę  o czymś pewnie zapomniałem, gdzieś dałem za mało gdzieś może za dużo ... tak pi razy oko co myślicie?
> 
> 
> 
> bazuje na wiedzy zdobytej na forum, wycen które wstępnie otrzymałem.


Wykończenie za 20k wydaje się po prostu nierealne. Tak jak 1000zł/m2 SSZ z silki.

----------


## Myjk

> Sam myślę o panelach PV, ale chyba bałbym się iść w grzanie przy COP 1.


No bo to zależy od zapotrzebowania, wprost od jakości ocieplenia, wielkości i ilości połaci dachowej. Ja nawet jakbym chciał oblepić wszystkie połacie dachowe (prócz północnych naturalnie) to i tak nie sprostam zapotrzebowaniu.




> Myjk, jesteś pewien że w PL OZE już jest na poziomie 20%? Swego czasu były jakieś dotacje do pomp, ogniw itd, ale teraz nie widzę nic. Do 2021 Polska ma zwiększyć udział OZE inaczej dotkną ją kary ze strony UE. Ale jakoś słabo się do tego zabierają....


Nie na poziomie, tylko blisko (napisałem). AFAIR w 2015 było 16% z OZE, teraz braknie danych. Dotacji do pomp w nowych domach właśnie  ie ma, bo nie uznają tego za OZE (i nie ważne że 3/4 ze słońca korzysta). Za to do kotłów na pierdolet i "eko"węgiel dopłacają, a co... Do paneli są dopłaty, Wawa miała dla przykładu w minionym roku sporą dopłatę (15k), niestety ja się nie łapałem, bo 300m od granicy wawy buduję  :big tongue:  ale ptaszki ćwierkają, że całe mazowieckie ma mieć dopłaty do paneli PV niebawem. Tylko nie wiadomo na jakich warunkach.

----------


## Doli.

> *Doli*, a powiedz, co dokładnie wchodzi w skład waszej płyty, w cenie 70 tyś?? Bo przecież jeszcze posadzka, styropian, wszelkie instalacje przed Wami.


Koszty płyty:
18tys - wymiana gruntu i roboty ziemne.
6,7tys - styropian 10cm XPS pod płytę
1,7tys - kanalizacja
8,6tys - stal
7,9tys - beton z pompą
28tys - robocizna (proszę nie komentować, bo wybucham, jak sobie przypomnę ten etap)
3,5tys - materiały "poboczne" włącznie z dechami na szalunek, bo nasz wykonawca nie potrafił zrobić traconego...

----------


## martingg

> Wykończenie za 20k wydaje się po prostu nierealne. Tak jak 1000zł/m2 SSZ z silki.


według polecanego fachowca 900-1100 pln za m2 SSZ bez okien i elewacji taki oszukany SSZ  :smile:  , hmmm robiłem kapitalny remont 65m2 łącznie ze zwalaniem tynków, troche wylewek samopoziomującej, dołożeniem elektryki materiał na to kosztował mnie 8500pln z czego 1500? wylewki/tynki/gipsy tutaj dochodzi mi troche wiecej płytek, 2x bidet 1x wc wiecej 1x prysznic. Glazurę obecnie brałem z neta bo wychodziło 50% taniej ... armatura hansgrohe/roca więc wyższa pólka.

----------


## martingg

> Koszty płyty:
> 18tys - wymiana gruntu i roboty ziemne.
> 6,7tys - styropian 10cm XPS pod płytę
> 1,7tys - kanalizacja
> 8,6tys - stal
> 7,9tys - beton z pompą
> 28tys - robocizna (proszę nie komentować, bo wybucham, jak sobie przypomnę ten etap)
> 3,5tys - materiały "poboczne" włącznie z dechami na szalunek, bo nasz wykonawca nie potrafił zrobić traconego...


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## Doli.

@martingg  a okna gdzie masz wliczone?
EDYTA: ok, widzę!

W zasadzie dobrze byłoby widzieć co budujesz  :Confused:  Bo nie mogę się dokopać.

Trzeba uwzględnić też koszt szalunków, beton na wieńce, nadproża (lub systemowe), koszt nadbitki / podbitki, okna + ewentualne rolety, brama garażowa (o ile jest?), drzwi wejściowe, alarm(?), ubezpieczenie budowy (przed kradzieżą, "siłami wyższymi"), biały montaż elektryki, ocieplenie szczytów, drzwi wewnętrzne, elewacja (oprócz styropianu przyda się klej i siatka plus tynk), obróbka cokołu, parapety zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne... I mnóstwo małych wydatków które jak posumujesz to nagle robi się 10k  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> według polecanego fachowca 900-1100 pln za m2 SSZ bez okien i elewacji taki oszukany SSZ


No to nie SSZ tylko SSO. Za 180 jest do zrobienia przy mocnej napince i bez faktur na towar.  :big tongue:

----------


## martingg

@Doli.
na razie kupuje działkę  :big grin:  Bieganów pod Żyrardowem, mazowieckie  :wink:  tak wiem wiem, cena materiałów i roboty droga, ale mam czas na szukanie tańszych silkatów, stali nawet jak trzeba pół polski przewieźć ... mam znajomego ze składem budowlanym mogę mu to zwalać a potem podrzuci mi to HDSem za parę stówek.

Projekt Signum038 z wywalonym garażem + powiększona kotłownia (siłownia docelowo) + przedsionek
https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/wm...gnum_ii_ce.htm

pi razy drzwi wygląda tak, bez wchodzenia w detale okien i drzwi.


Fakt nie uwzględniłem betony/stali na szlunki/wieńce, nadproża.
Rolety zewnętrzne są wrzucone w developerski w "aktualnej" wersji rzuciłem 15 tysi nie mam pojęcia czy to realna kwota.
Łeeeeeee parapety? na co to komu  :big tongue: 
Brak garaży stanie blaszak ocieplany obok z automatyką. Nie stac mnie jednak na luksus posiadania garażu w bryle za 50 tysi  :smile:  tak wyjdzie 7 ~~ może sie go kiedys zbuduje...
Fakt brakt drzwi ... dodaje.

@Myjk
wliczony był w to kompletny dach także SSO + 50% SSZ  :smile: 





zaczynałem excela suma była 305tyś 2h później ma juz 355 tyś dzięki  :big tongue:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Do 355 dodałbym tak ze 20% na nieprzewidziane wydatki  :big tongue:

----------


## martingg

pewnie się tak skończy  :smile:  wyjdzie 400 bez mebli.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Koszty płyty:
> 18tys - wymiana gruntu i roboty ziemne.
> 6,7tys - styropian 10cm XPS pod płytę
> 1,7tys - kanalizacja
> 8,6tys - stal
> 7,9tys - beton z pompą
> 28tys - robocizna (proszę nie komentować, bo wybucham, jak sobie przypomnę ten etap)
> 3,5tys - materiały "poboczne" włącznie z dechami na szalunek, bo nasz wykonawca nie potrafił zrobić traconego...


No to grubo Was to wyniosło  :ohmy: 
No ale pożarła Was wymiana gruntu, a tego do końca nie przewidzisz. Robocizny nie komentuje  :wink: 
Ale za to jaka rozpiska szczegółowa  :wink:  

Ja mam wyszczególnione w moim magicznym zeszycie dwie pozycje dotyczące budowy płyty:

płyta - 54 tyś
roboty ziemne - koparka + piach (218 ton) - 6150 zł

Oczywiście składowe płyty mogę wymienić, ale nie mam ich rozbitych na poszczególne kwoty.

----------


## martingg

robiąc badanie geologiczne można przewidzieć wymianę gruntu  :smile:  u siebie mam 1,7m piachu 20cm torfu potem glino+piach o ile mnie pamiec nie myli woda na 80cm.

----------


## Doli.

> robiąc badanie geologiczne można przewidzieć wymianę gruntu  u siebie mam 1,7m piachu 20cm torfu potem glino+piach o ile mnie pamiec nie myli woda na 80cm.


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Dobre, ja tez miałam badanie  :wink:  A rzeczywistość i woda swoje  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> No to grubo Was to wyniosło 
> No ale pożarła Was wymiana gruntu, a tego do końca nie przewidzisz. Robocizny nie komentuje 
> Ale za to jaka rozpiska szczegółowa  
> 
> Ja mam wyszczególnione w moim magicznym zeszycie dwie pozycje dotyczące budowy płyty:
> 
> płyta - 54 tyś
> roboty ziemne - koparka + piach (202 tony) - 6150 zł
> 
> Oczywiście składowe płyty mogę wymienić, ale nie mam ich rozbitych na poszczególne kwoty.


Żebyś ty zobaczyła mojego excela z wydatkami  :smile:  Wszystko wpisane co do faktury i paragonu plus budżetowanie kolejnych etapów prac  :smile:  Jak na razie budżet się spina i to najważniejsze  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

U mnie badania gruntu wykazały obecność tylko piasków. Wód gruntowych brak (odwierty na głębokość 4 m). Piachu pod płytę miało wejść 147 ton. A wlazło 218 t. Jakoś dziwnym trafem zawsze wyjdzie więcej, niż wyliczą  :big tongue: 
Także kosztorys - fajna i potrzebna rzecz, ale tylko poglądowo. Te 20% trzeba założyć więcej, niż wyszło z wyliczeń i cieszyć się, jeśli uda się zmieścić w tej kwocie.
Czego, z całego serca życzę  :wink:

----------


## martingg

robię to tylko i wyłącznie szacunkowo  :wink:  żeby wiedzieć jaki to jest rząd kosztów większość tutaj zapewne buduje się po raz pierwszy więc nawet taki poglądowy excel daje jakieś rozeznanie ...
no cóż zawsze mogę wziąć jakieś 100m parteru + użytkowe poddajesz ..... neah.

----------


## yarpenowski

> Dobre, ja tez miałam badanie  A rzeczywistość i woda swoje


Nie strasz .. ja głęboko wierzę w to co mi geolog napisał  :wink: 
_
Wykonując otwory badawcze do głębokości 1,5 m ppt nie stwierdzono poziomu wodonośnego, jak również nie stwierdzono sączenia wody w otworach. W związku z tym dla projektowanej inwestycji nie przewiduje się szkodliwego oddziaływania wód gruntowych na konstrukcję.
Pod warstwą gleby z rumoszem skał węglanowych o miąższości około 0,2 m występują utwory wieku triasowego wykształcone jako zwietrzeliny kamieniste. Zwietrzeliny te występują w całym profilu wykonanych otworów i zbudowane są z rumoszu skał węglanowych przewarstwianych warstwami wapieni, czasem z niewielkim dodatkiem gliny. Wśród wydzielonej warstwy geotechnicznej znajdują się skały silnie zwietrzałe i silnie spękane i z tego też powodu nie jest możliwe wyraźne postawienie granicy pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami zwietrzelin, a skałą, tym bardziej że grunty te przechodzą jedne w drugie w sposób ciągły. Wydzielona warstwa geotechniczna gruntów rodzimych występująca w poziomie posadowienia i powyżej jest gruntem nośnym o dobrych i bardzo dobrych właściwościach fizykomechanicznych dla potrzeb posadowienia projektowanego obiektu. Nie zawiera ona w swoim
składzie dużych i znaczących ilości materiału spoistego (gliny) i dzięki temu nie posiada tendencji wysadzinowych w strefie przemarzania._

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ile robił odwiertów?  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Nie strasz .. ja głęboko wierzę w to co mi geolog napisał 
> _
> Wykonując otwory badawcze do głębokości 1,5 m ppt nie stwierdzono poziomu wodonośnego, jak również nie stwierdzono sączenia wody w otworach. W związku z tym dla projektowanej inwestycji nie przewiduje się szkodliwego oddziaływania wód gruntowych na konstrukcję.
> Pod warstwą gleby z rumoszem skał węglanowych o miąższości około 0,2 m występują utwory wieku triasowego wykształcone jako zwietrzeliny kamieniste. Zwietrzeliny te występują w całym profilu wykonanych otworów i zbudowane są z rumoszu skał węglanowych przewarstwianych warstwami wapieni, czasem z niewielkim dodatkiem gliny. Wśród wydzielonej warstwy geotechnicznej znajdują się skały silnie zwietrzałe i silnie spękane i z tego też powodu nie jest możliwe wyraźne postawienie granicy pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami zwietrzelin, a skałą, tym bardziej że grunty te przechodzą jedne w drugie w sposób ciągły. Wydzielona warstwa geotechniczna gruntów rodzimych występująca w poziomie posadowienia i powyżej jest gruntem nośnym o dobrych i bardzo dobrych właściwościach fizykomechanicznych dla potrzeb posadowienia projektowanego obiektu. Nie zawiera ona w swoim
> składzie dużych i znaczących ilości materiału spoistego (gliny) i dzięki temu nie posiada tendencji wysadzinowych w strefie przemarzania._


U nas woda miała być na 90cm , była na 60cm (a robiliśmy płytę w dośc suchym okresie - koniec sierpnia 2017). Akurat w miejscach odwiertów gliny było 20cm, a w rzeczywistości na dużych połaciach było jej czasami metr. Już samo przeszacowanie piachu z 330t na ponad 700t mówi samo za siebie. Nie chcę straszyć, ale trzeba się przygotować na nieprzewidziane. Mentalnie i finansowo  :wink:

----------


## martingg

U mnie było 6 odwiertów robiliśmy je wspólnie ze znajomym bo działka 4000m2 dzielimy na pół gleba mniej więcej taka sama od jego odwiertów do moich koło 60m

----------


## yarpenowski

Całe dwa ...po przekątnej na planie budynku  :wink: 

Ale w sumie w moim pasie działek robili już z 4 badania wcześniej, w niektórych było więcej gliny, w niektórych mniej.

Wody faktycznie nie ma bo 2 działki odemnie była robiona piwnica i *wykop* na jakieś 2-2,5 metra stał dość długo - wody nie stwierdzono. Za to jak popadała, to trochę stała  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> Już samo przeszacowanie piachu z 330t na ponad 700t mówi samo za siebie. Nie chcę straszyć, ale trzeba się przygotować na nieprzewidziane. Mentalnie i finansowo


Proszę, u mnie też miało być sporo mniej a wyszło 701 ton piachu  :big grin:   Ile płaciliście za tonę?

----------


## Doli.

> Proszę, u mnie też miało być sporo mniej a wyszło 701 ton piachu   Ile płaciliście za tonę?


Chyba tanio  :wink:  15zł z transportem.

EDYTA: Trochę więcej. 250zł za 15t, wychodzi 16,66zł/t.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Tak się czułem stojąc przy dziurze i patrząc na kolejne wywrotki wsypujące do niej piasek  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Chyba tanio  15zł z transportem.
> 
> EDYTA: Trochę więcej. 250zł za 15t, wychodzi 16,66zł/t.


To i tak nadal tanio  :wink: 
Ja płaciłam 23 zł/t.





> Tak się czułem stojąc przy dziurze i patrząc na kolejne wywrotki wsypujące do niej piasek



 :big lol:  :rotfl:  
Przepraszam, ale nie mogłam się powstrzymać  :wink:   Dobre...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ceny prądu będą rosły.


Wróż Maciej tak powiedział? Czy minister? Żadnemu nie wierzę  :wink: 
A szybciej będą rosły ceny polskiego węgla, czy importowanego gazu?
Jeżeli ceny prądu dla gospodarstw domowych będą rosły drastycznie, to znajdzie się partia, co obieca zmniejszenie podatków i wygra przedterminowe wybory spowodowane rozruchami na ulicach niezadowolonych ludzi.

----------


## Doli.

> To i tak nadal tanio 
> Ja płaciłam 23 zł/t.


Cieszę się, że w mojej drogiej płycie było coś taniego  :wink:  Od razu podnosi na duchu  :cool:

----------


## yarpenowski

> ... znajdzie się partia, co obieca zmniejszenie podatków i wygra przedterminowe wybory spowodowane rozruchami na ulicach niezadowolonych ludzi.


Żeby to tak działało  :wink: 
Wygra partia, która obieca tani lub darmowy prąd, a potem odbije to sobie z nawiązką w nowych podatkach. Ludzie już nie uczą się na błędach.

----------


## Kaizen

> zaczynałem excela suma była 305tyś 2h później ma juz 355 tyś dzięki


Wycena bardzo, bardzo optymistyczna. Natenprzykład elektryka to mają być wszystkie materiały 4K zł jak rozumiem? Mi to może wystarczyło na kable i rozdzielnię z uzbrojeniem.

No i dużo roboty własnej. Tak naprawdę bycie inwestorem to i tak robota na co najmniej pół etatu, jak chcesz wiedzieć, co się dzieje na budowie, co majstry robią dobrze, co źle, wyszukujesz ich, rozmawiasz, umawiasz itd. Naprawdę ciężko jeszcze znaleźć czas na robienie własnymi rękami. A pewnie się zdarzy, że do czegoś nieprzewidzianego nie znajdziesz majstra albo zaśpiewa jakąś dziwną kwotę.

Wymieniasz tylko grube pozycje. A drobiazgów jest taka masa, że robi różnicę. Ja ma spisane wszystkie wydatki - takie <200zł to łącznie ponad 7000zł.
500 zł na kleje, fugi? Chyba najtańsze a i to zabraknie. Do tego dolicz grunt, folię w płynie, taśmę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wykonując otwory badawcze do głębokości 1,5 m ppt


Czemu tak płytko? Teoria mówi że trzeba robić min. 3 odwierty min. 2-3m poniżej poziomu posadowienia. W praktyce jest to i tak okrojone - ale poniżej 3m ppt to już hardcore.
klik

----------


## Kaizen

> Żeby to tak działało 
> Wygra partia, która obieca tani lub darmowy prąd, a potem odbije to sobie z nawiązką w nowych podatkach.


Tak. Od gazu i benzyny na przykład.
Co jak co, ale prąd nie podrożeje drastycznie, bo dotyka to każdego wyborcy i to bezpośrednio (widzi na swoich rachunkach). Już szybciej dowalą podatek do detalicznej sprzedaży węgla czy peletu jeszcze dodając otoczkę "eko". Przecież zachęcają do grzania prądem - vide wprowadzenie drogą prawną taryfy G12as.

Dokopanie podatku od kapitału, powierzchni handlowej i innych rzeczy oczywiście też finalnie wyciąga kasę z kieszeni podatnika - ale mało kto to widzi i rozumie.

Więc to, że ogrzewanie prądem podrożeje jest bardzo mało prawdopodobne. A jakby jakimś sposobem się przytrafiła taka zadziwiająca sytuacja, to zacznie się opłacać PV.

----------


## Owczar

Podwyżki paliw też dotyczą większości i jakoś nikogo to nie interesuje. Choć każdy widzi to bezpośrednio na rachunkach. Tak naprawdę ceny już powinny wzrosnąć ale URE zablokowało podwyżki..
https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/ceny-pradu-w-2018-roku/

Jak w przyszłym roku wpływy do budżetu spadną to zobaczymy gdzie nam dołoża podatku..

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak naprawdę ceny już powinny wzrosnąć ale URE zablokowało podwyżki..


To, że sprzedawca chce sprzedawać drożej to oczywista oczywistość. Takie marzenie.
Ale liczą się fakty - a te są takie, że ceny prądu nie rosną. Benzyna drożeje, robocizna drożeje, materiały budowlane drożeją... A prąd nie.
Do tego mamy pole manewru - ja wygrzewałem posadzkę przed chwilą. Prądem. Zużyłem 2511kWh po 10,43gr/kWh brutto. Niestety, cena taka tylko przez pół roku. Potem będę płacił 28,63gr/kWh w taniej strefie. Chyba, że przesiądę się na G12as. Wtedy zapłacę albo 16,41gr/kwh albo 18,87 w taniej strefie (zależy, czy będzie jeszcze promocja). Tyle, że nie jestem pewien, czy mi się opłaci, bo brakuje dziennego okienka i pewnie znacząco wzrosłoby mi zużycie w drogiej strefie. Ale z drugiej strony ta droga strefa jest tańsza, niż w G12... Więc i bytowe zużycie byłoby tańsze.

To ile za kWh kosztują te tanie źródła energii?

----------


## yarpenowski

> Czemu tak płytko?


Skała, maszyna nie dała rady.

----------


## martingg

> Wycena bardzo, bardzo optymistyczna. Natenprzykład elektryka to mają być wszystkie materiały 4K zł jak rozumiem? Mi to może wystarczyło na kable i rozdzielnię z uzbrojeniem.
> 
> No i dużo roboty własnej. Tak naprawdę bycie inwestorem to i tak robota na co najmniej pół etatu, jak chcesz wiedzieć, co się dzieje na budowie, co majstry robią dobrze, co źle, wyszukujesz ich, rozmawiasz, umawiasz itd. Naprawdę ciężko jeszcze znaleźć czas na robienie własnymi rękami. A pewnie się zdarzy, że do czegoś nieprzewidzianego nie znajdziesz majstra albo zaśpiewa jakąś dziwną kwotę.
> 
> Wymieniasz tylko grube pozycje. A drobiazgów jest taka masa, że robi różnicę. Ja ma spisane wszystkie wydatki - takie <200zł to łącznie ponad 7000zł.
> 500 zł na kleje, fugi? Chyba najtańsze a i to zabraknie. Do tego dolicz grunt, folię w płynie, taśmę.


Spoko najwyżej wezmę tydzień urlopu na sufity i dwa na wykończenie jakoś rok przeżyje bez wakacji albo jakieś krótkie tygodniowe.

Oczywiście że liczę grube rzeczy bo o małych nie mam pojęcia poza tym w tabelce jest kwota "pozostałe wydatki" i widnieje tam kwota 10tys

----------


## martingg

Dostałem wycenę na parterowe 180m2 (prosta stodoła) bez dachu ktoś by się wypowiedział jak bardzo drogo to jest ?  :smile:  Mocno polecany fachowiec.

Płyta jakieś 180x100zł-18.000
Ściany silka 18 ok200m2x55-11000
Ścianki działowe silka 12 ok150x45-6750
Wieńce ok 7000

Czyli sso bez dachu 43tyś.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dostałem wycenę na parterowe 180m2 (prosta stodoła) bez dachu ktoś by się wypowiedział jak bardzo drogo to jest ?  Mocno polecany fachowiec.
> 
> Płyta jakieś 180x100zł-18.000
> Ściany silka 18 ok200m2x55-11000
> Ścianki działowe silka 12 ok150x45-6750
> Wieńce ok 7000
> 
> Czyli sso bez dachu 43tyś.


 Negocjuj. Jak to jedna ekipa to rozdzielanie na czynniki pierwsze robót mija się z celem. Wieńce powinny być wliczone w murowanie,podobnie jak dzialowki. Za wieńce tak przy okazji kosmiczna cena.
Podziel to na trzy etapy i rzuć Ty swoją ofertę czyli płyta,murowanie,dach.

Za dwa dni roboty 7000zł  ?
Co prawda 7 lat temu ale od płyty po wieńce 12tyś.zł

----------


## yarpenowski

> ...toś by się wypowiedział jak bardzo drogo to jest ?


Pewnie zależy gdzie, u mnie w Zagłębiu za parterówkę 170m2 po obwodzie ścian z płytą i dachem (bez samej konstrukcji - wiązary) w silce (co wbrew pozorom ma znaczenie) wszystkie z polecanych ekip wołały 70-78k. Oczywiście te, które raczyły sie odezwać, bo takich co się nie odezwały było z dwa razy tyle. Ekipy w znakomitej większości z Małopolski (czyli górale). Ja mam też górali, tylko nie budujących w tej okolicy tylko bardziej na obrzeżach za ~60k.

Rozpisanie na etapy pewnie jak u mnie jest trochę na silę, ja chciałem się dogadać ile mam za kolejne etapy im zapłacić. I była miła niespodzianka bo gość od razu na początek powiedział, że żadne zaliczki tylko zapłata za skończony etap i woli, żeby za początkowe było taniej a za końcowe drożej, więc podejrzewam że dlatego ich robocizna za płytę jakoś podejrzanie tanio na tle innych ofert wychodzi ;)

----------


## martingg

> Negocjuj. Jak to jedna ekipa to rozdzielanie na czynniki pierwsze robót mija się z celem. Wieńce powinny być wliczone w murowanie,podobnie jak dzialowki. Za wieńce tak przy okazji kosmiczna cena.
> Podziel to na trzy etapy i rzuć Ty swoją ofertę czyli płyta,murowanie,dach.
> 
> Za dwa dni roboty 7000zł  ?
> Co prawda 7 lat temu ale od płyty po wieńce 12tyś.zł


Gosc ma terminy na 2 lata w przód więc max urwe 5%? Nie więcej  :smile:  

Nie znam stawek mam przykład znajomego który budował projekt Doskonały 3 pracowni domy z wizją? W porównaniu z moją stodoła mocno porąbany projekt gdzie była wykopana dziura i w niej robione fundamenty potem strop, "katedralny" sufit skosy ukosy itp itd i wzięli 35 za całość tutaj za płytę i murowanie wychodzi 43 także spora różnica

----------


## marcin225

Jak ma terminy na 2 lata wprzód to czemu miałby w ogóle negocjować cenę?  :smile:  Nie Ty to inny przyjdzie. Nie słuchaj głupich rad kogoś kto budował 7 lat temu w innych czasach.

----------


## martingg

Jest też to wielce prawdopodobne że nie będzie o tym mowy  :wink:  muszę dostać jeszcze z 2-3 wyceny żeby mieć jakiś pogląd sytuacji na ta wycenę

----------


## kaszpir007

> To, że sprzedawca chce sprzedawać drożej to oczywista oczywistość. Takie marzenie.


Zawsze można to obejść i sprzedawcy prądu już dawno to robią ..

Co z tego że cena "prądu" nie drożeje , jak na rachunku pojawiają się nowe pozycje i opłaty. Zawsze zamiast podnieść cenę prądu , można podnieść cenę przesyłu , dodać opłatę handlową , opłatę OZE i itd ...

----------


## Doli.

Glazurnicy się wściekli... 70-75zł/m2 za położenie podłogi... heksagon na ścianach 150zł/m2  :bash:  Help  :sad:

----------


## martingg

Normalna cena u mnie  :wink:  40km od Warszawy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Glazurnicy się wściekli... 70-75zł/m2 za położenie podłogi... heksagon na ścianach 150zł/m2  Help


Szukaj wśród znajomych.
Położenie kafli to żadna kosmiczna robota




> Normalna cena u mnie  40km od Warszawy.


Wy to inna kasta....

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Glazurnicy się wściekli... 70-75zł/m2 za położenie podłogi... heksagon na ścianach 150zł/m2  Help


Prawie trzy lata temu płaciłem 35 zł za metr2. Patrząc na dzisiejsze stawki to jakaś masakra, stawiając swój pierwszy dom uważałem że koszt inwestycji jest chorendalny. Strach pomyśleć ile kosztowałby mnie w obecnych realiach rynkowych.

----------


## Arturo72

> Prawie trzy lata temu płaciłem 35 zł za metr2. Patrząc na dzisiejsze stawki to jakaś masakra, stawiając swój pierwszy dom uważałem że koszt inwestycji jest chorendalny. Strach pomyśleć ile kosztowałby mnie w obecnych realiach rynkowych.


A ja widzę to troszkę inaczej. Dzisiaj ludzie nie myślą,po prostu.
Czyli nastapilo zidocenie inwestorów.
Moi byli wykonawcy mają tą samą cenę co w 2012

----------


## Pytajnick

> Położenie kafli to żadna kosmiczna robota


Tak, szczególnie  takich 120cmx60cm ...bo ostatnio tak jakoś ludzie takie wybierają. Metry lecą niczym u Pstrowskiego   :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak, szczególnie  takich 120cmx60cm ...bo ostatnio tak jakoś ludzie takie wybierają. Metry lecą niczym u Pstrowskiego


Naucz się to będziesz miał gratis ale do tego nie można mieć dwóch lewych rąk.
Spokojnie taki wymiar bym zrobił sam. Łatwiej niż 60"60 który robiłem u siebie z przycieciem 45st

----------


## aaisaa

> Glazurnicy się wściekli... 70-75zł/m2 za położenie podłogi... heksagon na ścianach 150zł/m2  Help


O fuck :eek:  Może to głupio zabrzmi, ale cieszy mnie, że nawet doświadczona Doli jest zaskoczona cenami. Świadczy to tylko o tym, że innym też ciężko się połapać co i jak.  I choć raz moi Panowie są tani bo liczą od 55 m2 gresu do 120 za jakieś duże wypierdy.

----------


## Arturo72

> O fuck Może to głupio zabrzmi, ale cieszy mnie, że nawet doświadczona Doli jest zaskoczona cenami. Świadczy to tylko o tym, że innym też ciężko się połapać co i jak.  I choć raz moi Panowie są tani bo liczą od 55 m2 gresu do 120 za jakieś duże wypierdy.


Uśmiechnij się do sąsiada,zaswiec dekoltem i będzie tanio.
Mówię poważnie bo położenie kafli to nie jest żadna filozofia dla kogoś kto ma zdrowe ręce.
Niestety sami inwestorzy rozbestwili wykonawców bo przecież 500+ dostają to muszą płacić.
Dobra zmiana postępuje ...
Spowodowała totalną bezmyślność...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Chłopie co ty bredzisz  :big grin:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mówię poważnie bo położenie kafli to nie jest żadna filozofia dla kogoś kto ma zdrowe ręce.
> Niestety sami inwestorzy rozbestwili wykonawców bo przecież 500+ dostają to muszą płacić.
> Dobra zmiana postępuje ...
> Spowodowała totalną bezmyślność...


Wszystko to żadna filozofia , ale liczy się też efekt końcowy ...
Fachowiec wie jak sobie poradzić z krzywiznami i innymi problemami aby efekt końcowy był jak najlepszy ...

Ja w starym domu kładłem płytki w kotłowni i garażu , ale wiedziałem że w nowym domu zlecę to fachowcowi , bo efekt końcowy był daleki od tego jak by to ułożył fachowiec ..

W nowym domu zleciłem fachowcowi i wiem że się mocno męczył , bo ściany nie równe itd i musiał nieźle kombinować. Poza tym miał profesjonalne narzędzia co cięcia płytek których mi by się nie opłacało kupić.

Po to się zatrudnia fachowca z doświadczeniem i praktyką aby było to położone profesjonalnie ...

Jak dla mnie dobry gres jest za drogi aby "testować" swoje umiejętności w swoim domu ...

----------


## Kamila.

> Uśmiechnij się do sąsiada,zaswiec dekoltem i będzie tanio.
> Mówię poważnie bo położenie kafli to nie jest żadna filozofia dla kogoś kto ma zdrowe ręce.
> Niestety sami inwestorzy rozbestwili wykonawców bo przecież 500+ dostają to muszą płacić.
> Dobra zmiana postępuje ...
> Spowodowała totalną bezmyślność...


Hahahahahaha  :big grin: 
Idąc tym tropem, "posiadacz" trójki dzieci otrzymuje 1000 zł miesięcznie. Rocznie dostanie 12.000 zł. 
Nie no, zarąbista kwota żeby szaleć z wykończeniówką  :big grin:  
Nie jestem zwolenniczką żadnej partii ale tych pierdów nie da się czytać  :cool:

----------


## martingg

idąc tym tropem lepiej wziąć 2msc wolnego i zbudować dom samemu przecież co to za problem wykopać fundamenty, zrobić zbrojenie i postawić cegłe obok cegły żadna filozofia  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Ciekawe skąd wziąć na to wszystko czas.. Sam chcę wykonać część rzeczy sam, ale tylko takich które rzeczywiście będą się oplacaly - jak np inteligentny dom z całą instalacją. W wolnej chwili porobię sobie też zabudowy stałe, bo tutaj efekt końcowy nie odbiega od tego, który robią specjaliści. Nie mam zamiaru budować jednak 2 lata.. Mój czas nie jest bezcenny - wolę w tym czasie normalnie zarabiać.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dostałem wycenę na elewację. 20cm grafit i tynk silikatowy. Materiał z robocizną i nic mnie nie interesuje. Cena 160zl / m2. Fachowiec z białej listy. Dużo, mało? Mało to chyba nie  :big tongue:

----------


## Doli.

> Uśmiechnij się do sąsiada,zaswiec dekoltem i będzie tanio.


Ja nie mogę, co za myślenie... To ja się staram żeby mnie "poważni fachowcy, majstry od siedmiu boleści" brali na poważnie, czytam, dociekam, zadaje trudne pytania, posługuję się fachowym słownictwem, w końcu po pół godzinie rozmowy nabiera ona cech merytorycznej wymiany zdań, a nie "będzie pani zadowolona", a ten mi pisze, że mam wystawić dekolt i się załatwi. @Arturo72 weź się z takim myśleniem schowaj za szczaw  :mad:

----------


## Myjk

> Dostałem wycenę na elewację. 20cm grafit i tynk silikatowy. Materiał z robocizną i nic mnie nie interesuje. Cena 160zl / m2. Fachowiec z białej listy. Dużo, mało? Mało to chyba nie


W zeszłym roku dostałem za to samo 140zł/m2.

----------


## Papucy

> Dostałem wycenę na elewację. 20cm grafit i tynk silikatowy. Materiał z robocizną i nic mnie nie interesuje. Cena 160zl / m2. Fachowiec z białej listy. Dużo, mało? Mało to chyba nie


Chyba normalnie, ja mam 135 zł ale zaklepałem w grudniu. Teraz jak się rozglądałem to poniżej 150 zł nie znalazłem (20cm grafit tynk silikatowy)

----------


## marcin225

Czemu dajecie tynki silikatowe a nie sylikonowe? Pomijam cenę.

----------


## Myjk

> Czemu dajecie tynki silikatowe a nie sylikonowe? Pomijam cenę.


A rzeczywiście, u mnie była wycena z tynkiem silikonowym Bolixa i siatką Caparola, i to na styro termoorganiki 031 20cm i to była cena netto, ale na 8% VAT. Czyli 150 zł brutto / m2. Patrzę na wycenę i jak wszystko na STO to jeszcze dodatkowo 25 zł netto do powyższej wyceny.

----------


## Papucy

U mnie też sylikonowe jak poniżej, wszystko na 8% cena 135 jest netto . Z listwy startowej raczej zrezygnuję

Zastosowanie listew przyokiennych beta plast, okapników, mocniejsze narożniki z siatka, kołki wraz z zaślepkami , klejenie obwodowe,montaż listwy startowej aluminiowej  siatka ceresit, piana na łączenia płyt styropianowych ceresit, tynk sylikonowy jasna gama kolorystyki - 135zł

----------


## agb

Od m2 odejmują otwory okienne i drzwiowe czy nie? Ja miałem ofertę z materiałem ze zużycia + robocizna za m2/bez odliczania otworów. 25cm grafitowego na Caparolu wychodziło ~175 brutto/m2

----------


## Doli.

> Od m2 odejmują otwory okienne i drzwiowe czy nie? Ja miałem ofertę z materiałem ze zużycia + robocizna za m2/bez odliczania otworów. 25cm grafitowego na Caparolu wychodziło ~175 brutto/m2


Nie odejmują. Jeden taki odejmował powierzchnię otworów ale doliczał mb krawędzi do obróbki - ale to jeden rodzynek się trafił.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ten odlicza, ale nie mówił czy coś innego dolicza  :tongue:

----------


## agb

To zapytaj, bo pewnie tak  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

Mnie też przy wycenie od razu uczulali, że nie odlicza się otworów okiennych i drzwiowych, bo ich obróbka i tak  jest bardziej upierdliwa niż gołej ściany.

----------


## Pytajnick

> O fuck Może to głupio zabrzmi, ale cieszy mnie, że nawet doświadczona Doli jest zaskoczona cenami. Świadczy to tylko o tym, że innym też ciężko się połapać co i jak.  I choć raz moi Panowie są tani bo liczą od 55 m2 gresu do 120 za jakieś duże wypierdy.


No właśnie... jakoś tak nikt z płacących nie widzi różnicy pomiędzy położeniem płytek ceramicznych ściennych, które ważą ok 15kg/m2 a gresem porcelanowym o wadze 20 do 45kg/m2  :big grin:  Taka jedna płyteczka 120x60cm potrafi ważyć ponad 18kg, kładzie się ją na specjalny klej odkształcalny i posadzka MUSI być równa, bo "na placki" ani rusz  :big grin: 
Porównujecie ceny, porównujcie też co i jak chcecie mieć zrobione. Wszystko robi różnicę - u jednych trzeba równać posadzki, u innych wycinać "doktoraty"  u jednych mocujesz narożniki a inni chcą mieć je ze szlifowanych płytek, jedni chcą równolegle inni w karo (dużo cięcia) itd itp

----------


## aaisaa

> No właśnie... jakoś tak nikt z płacących nie widzi różnicy pomiędzy położeniem płytek ceramicznych ściennych, które ważą ok 15kg/m2 a gresem porcelanowym o wadze 20 do 45kg/m2  Taka jedna płyteczka 120x60cm potrafi ważyć ponad 18kg, kładzie się ją na specjalny klej odkształcalny i posadzka MUSI być równa, bo "na placki" ani rusz 
> Porównujecie ceny, porównujcie też co i jak chcecie mieć zrobione. Wszystko robi różnicę - u jednych trzeba równać posadzki, u innych wycinać "doktoraty"  u jednych mocujesz narożniki a inni chcą mieć je ze szlifowanych płytek, jedni chcą równolegle inni w karo (dużo cięcia) itd itp


Pytajnick czuję się wywołana do tablicy. Ja widzę różnicę w sposobie położenia płytek. I wiem, że różnym fachowcom płacę za różny poziom usług. Płytkarz może też być wybitny w swoim fachu i należy mu się za to sowite wynagrodzenie.  Zdziwił mnie tylko rząd wielkości za podstawową usługę. Odnoszę to do swoich stawek, które wydawały mi się nie najgorsze, a okazały się mówiąc delikatnie słabe.

----------


## Owczar

Z ciekawostek. Obdzwonilem kilka składów. Czas oczekiwania na silke min 3 tygodnie. Dodatkowo w zeszłym tygodni w xelli mieli awarię i czas może się wydłużyć.

----------


## Arturo72

> Z ciekawostek. Obdzwonilem kilka składów. Czas oczekiwania na silke min 3 tygodnie. Dodatkowo w zeszłym tygodni w xelli mieli awarię i czas może się wydłużyć.


Kiedyś znaczenie tańsze od Silki Xelii były bloczki z grupy silikaty.

----------


## agb

Ja co prawda nie obdzwaniałem, ale pytałem wykonawcy czy zamawiać już i dostałem info, że 2 tyg. wcześniej wystarczy. A w jego interesie jest żeby było z czego budować  :big grin:

----------


## aaisaa

Mi też mówili, że nie ma co się spieszyć z zamawianiem materiałów i efekt jest taki, że robota stoi bo czekamy na strop. Z 2 tygodni oczekiwania miesiąc temu zrobiły się 4 i jest poślizg. Podobno szał większy niż w 2006r.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mi też mówili, że nie ma co się spieszyć z zamawianiem materiałów i efekt jest taki, że robota stoi bo czekamy na strop. Z 2 tygodni oczekiwania miesiąc temu zrobiły się 4 i jest poślizg. Podobno szał większy niż w 2006r.


No niestety na własne życzenie bo jesteście kompletnie nie przygotowani do budowy domu jak Wam ktoś dyktuje warunki zamiast dbać o dom.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ach ci inwestorzy, w dobrej wierze słuchają bardziej doświadczonych budowlańców.
Skończ chłopie takie debilne komentarze pisać, bo szkoda tego czytać.

----------


## Myjk

> Ach ci inwestorzy, w dobrej wierze słuchają bardziej doświadczonych budowlańców.
> Skończ chłopie takie debilne komentarze pisać, bo szkoda tego czytać.


Kto nie skacze ten nieprzygotowany!  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Mi budowlaniec też mówił, że wszystko jest od ręki, ale wolałem podzwonic.

----------


## martingg

po ile w ogóle teraz silka stoi ? bierzez xelle czy innego producenta?

----------


## Robaczywy

Osobiście nie widzę sensu w kierowaniu się producentem, Xella, czy Grupa Silikaty. Ja się kierowałem dostępnością i ceną - a wszystkie składy w okolicy  (znaczy te co w ogóle cokoleirk  :big tongue:  ) miały tylko Grupę Silikaty. Może dlatego, że fabryka w Kluczach jest niedaleko od Krakowa. 
Płaciłem 3,69 brutto, transport gratis, ale to było chyba w marcu. Część odebrałem, a część czeka na placu aż będzie gotowy strop.

Wczoraj kopaliśmy rów pod ostatnią pętlę kolektora.

Ja do koparkowego: Na moje oko ten rów jest za szeroki. Czy nie ma przypadkiem więcje niż 2m?
Koparkowy: eee nie na pewno nie ma więcej jak 2 metry, Mam łyzkę 80cm, a 3 łyżki wczodzą
...kurtyna.

----------


## martingg

rozmawiałem z jednym z wykonawców podobno w tym roku dramat z Xella i różnice wychodzą 3mm na sztuce, mówił że grupa silkaty jeszcze gorzej

----------


## Robaczywy

Nie wiem jak wygląda proces produkcyjny, ale może robią jak najwięcej kosztem jakości w tym roku. Mój wkyonawca, mówi, ze bez szału, ale tragedii też nie ma

----------


## martingg

tak też mówił, że fabryki nie wyrabiają z zamówieniami i nie przykładają się do jakości niedawno mówił że w Xella różnica wynosiła 1mm max teraz jest 3mm a naród i tak kupi bo takiego bumu nie widział od lat.

----------


## kemot_p

To chyba konsekwencja wyżu z lat 80-tych. 
9 lat temu, jak po studiach kupowałem mieszkanie też trafiłem na boom w cenach mieszkań, teraz podobnie będę miał z budową domu, bo wątpię że do wiosny coś się zmieni. Dobrze że chociaż działkę kupiłem w "dołku".

----------


## agb

O silce słyszałem to samo. Że już nie taka prosta, ale dalej najrówniejsza.

----------


## martingg

bo info mamy od tego samego fachowca  :wink:  aczkolwiek mi mówił że jak sie nic nie zmieni to proponuje ytonga 600





> To chyba konsekwencja wyżu z lat 80-tych. 
> 9 lat temu, jak po studiach kupowałem mieszkanie też trafiłem na boom w cenach mieszkań, teraz podobnie będę miał z budową domu, bo wątpię że do wiosny coś się zmieni. Dobrze że chociaż działkę kupiłem w "dołku".


true  :wink:  kuzyn tez kupował w boomie 8500m2 na chomiczówce  :big grin:  także grubo.

Właściciel działki kupił ją również w boomie budowlanym w 2008? jakoś tak teraz ją sprzedaje taniej niż kupił wtedy ... także nie sprawdziło się, że na ziemi nie można stracić.

----------


## kemot_p

W "mojej" wsi w latach boomu 2007-2009 działki chodziły po 500 zł za metr kwadratowy i się sprzedawały. Ja w 2015 brałem za mniej niż połowę.

----------


## martingg

ten aż tak w plecy nie jest jakieś 5pln na m2 więc nie dużo  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

> To chyba konsekwencja wyżu z lat 80-tych. .


Potwierdzam, jestem z tegoż wyżu  :wink:

----------


## yarpenowski

> Z ciekawostek. Obdzwonilem kilka składów. Czas oczekiwania na silke min 3 tygodnie. Dodatkowo w zeszłym tygodni w xelli mieli awarię i czas może się wydłużyć.


U mnie w hurtowni powiedzieli, że silki nie będzie do września ;| Ale Śląsk jest tu poszkodowany bo u nas nie ma zakładów a ten jeden najbliższy jest zawalony zamówieniami od developerów. Na północ od nas jednak dużo łatwiej.

----------


## martingg

poszukaj na allegro  :wink:  przywiozą ci pod dom  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Na allegro większość to dostawa z fabryki..

----------


## martingg

tirem na jakis "zaprzyjazniony" skład dogadać się co do kwoty przewozu HDS i po problemie

----------


## Owczar

Ja płacę 5.9 za xelle E24 z transportem. Można kupić taniej, ale nie chciałem kombinować na własną odpowiedzialność. Wykonawca współpracuje z tą hurtownia i bardzo sobie chwali elastyczność dostawy hdsem. Jeśli coś się opóźni to ja umywam ręce..

Trochę tego zamówiłem.. 
Silka E24:
59 palet	2655 sztuk
Silka E12:
22 palet	1980 sztuk
Silka E8:
3 palety	405 sztuk
33 worki 25kg zaprawy do cienkich spoin silka

Niestety nie mam zaprzyjaźnionego składu :/ a z allegro nadal nie będzie od ręki.

----------


## martingg

no ja mam troche lepiej bo znajomego, który ma skład budowlany więc pewnie tak będę robił iż dogadam się z nim tylko co do transportu na budowę pewnie mi wyjdzie taniej i czytając to forum to chyba kupie z 3msc wcześniej budulec ... mam gdzie trzymac wiec to nie problem

----------


## Owczar

Wszystko trzeba sobie przeliczyć. Na allegro są ceny bez transportu. Jak zaczynam dzwonić to w przypadku silki koszty transportu stanowią sporą część.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Ja płacę 5.9 za xelle E24 z transportem. Można kupić taniej, ale nie chciałem kombinować na własną odpowiedzialność. Wykonawca współpracuje z tą hurtownia i bardzo sobie chwali elastyczność dostawy hdsem. Jeśli coś się opóźni to ja umywam ręce..
> 
> Trochę tego zamówiłem.. 
> Silka E24:
> 59 palet	2655 sztuk
> Silka E12:
> 22 palet	1980 sztuk
> Silka E8:
> 3 palety	405 sztuk
> ...


O kurna drogo jak fix, przy moich 3200szt. N24 to już 7tys różnicy  :jaw drop: 
Tylko ja kupowałem w marcu.

edit no moze nie az 7tys, z Xelli sa trochę dłuższe, ale niższe, tak czy tak chyba mniej by weszło.

----------


## martingg

To podziel się ile płaciłeś za swoje  :wink:  będziemy mieli porównanie

----------


## Owczar

One mają inne wymiary. U mnie na metr wchodzi 15 sztuk. Czyli za m2 15x5.9.

----------


## Robaczywy

> To podziel się ile płaciłeś za swoje  będziemy mieli porównanie


Już pisałem, 3,69 brutto z transportem i paletami gratis za N24. Na tradycyjnej zaprawie wchodzi 17,4 szt. / m2, na cienkiej nie wiem. Pezyjmijmy 20szt = 73,80zł / m2.

N12 kupowałem teraz w maju po 2,52 brutto / szt. (niby 2,12, ale jeszcze transport transport) + kaucja 25zł / paleta,  a palet 19. Palety zamierzam oddać. Za prawie 500zł opłaca mi się podjechać te 70km.

----------


## Owczar

N24 ma wymiary 25x22cm więc przy cienkiej zaprawie wyjdzie koło 18. 

Ale jak weźmiemy pod uwagę masę - N24 jest bardziej wydrążona niż produkty xelli. 

3,69zł/17,1kg=0,216zł/kg

Dla Xelli:
5,9zł/25,4kg=0,232zł/kg

Biorąc pod uwagę masę, która wprost przekłada się na izolacyjność akustyczną, różnica w cenie wychodzi coś koło 7,5% - a ciężko powiedzieć, czy mój sprzedawca nie ma większej marży.  

Początkowo się przestraszyłem, że przepłaciłem wybierając xellę, ale widząc N24 zdziwiła mnie ilość wydrążeń. 

Pewnie też na cenę ma spory wpływ miejsce inwestycji.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Ja prowadze walkę ze składem, za Xelle E24 płacę 4,35 z transportem i rozładunkiem.

----------


## Robaczywy

Fakt, ze materiał jest nieco inny. Natomiast jak chodzi o mniejszą ilość wydrążeń, to można powiedzieć, że mają przez to lepszą izolacyjnośc akustyczną, lub, że mają gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła 0,54 vs 0,46. IMO jedno i drugie chyba nie ma żadnego znaczenia obkładając elewację 20cm styro.

----------


## agb

> Ja prowadze walkę ze składem, za Xelle E24 płacę 4,35 z transportem i rozładunkiem.


A na czym polega ta walka i gdzie taka cena?

----------


## Zuzanna31

walka polega na tym, że każdą dostawę trzeba wyrywać z gardła. Minox  :Smile:  masakra z nimi w tym sezonie.

----------


## agb

Słyszałem  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Akustyczności styropianem nie poprawię, natomiast izolację cieplną jak najbardziej. 

4,35 za N24? To taniej niż u producenta  :smile:  Rewelacyjna cena...

----------


## Zuzanna31

za E24 Xella

----------


## Owczar

Kurczę, to naprawdę rewelacyjna cena. 

Możesz coś więcej napisać o problemach z dostawami?

----------


## Zuzanna31

haha, z miłą chęcią  :wink: 
otóż moje zamówienie ma datę 20 lutego 2018. 78 palet E24, 21 palet Ytonga i 23 E12. Do tej pory udało mi sie wyrwać 18 palet Ytonga i z 50 E24. Generalnie wszystko co przyjezdza na plac z fabryki od razu jest przeładowywane na mniejsze samochody i jedzie do klientów, nie stoi na placu nawet 5 minut. Wiec jesli komus zalezy to trzeba dusic, meczyc telefonami handlowca, koordynatora dostaw itp. Ja mam czas ale nie myslalam, ze tyle mi sie zejdzie ze skompletowaniem towaru.

----------


## Owczar

To w moim przypadku trochę ryzykowne. Poślizg czasowy może mnie kosztować więcej niż zaoszczędzę na materiale.. Dodatkowo ja nie mam gdzie tego przechować wszystkiego naraz. Więc dostawy małymi partiami jeszcze bardziej wydłużą się w czasie :/

----------


## martingg

Wniosek z tego taki że jak nie chce się budować z tego co jest to trzeba organizować materiał jak cegła pół roku wcześniej jeśli nie chcemy przepłacać

----------


## Owczar

Dokładnie na to wychodzi. Ale tutaj kwestia wzrostu cen ma znaczenie. Na stronie minox bloczek kosztuje 3.75 netto bez transportu czyli już 4.61, a do tego trzeba doliczyć transport dość ciężkiego materiału. Warto się zbroic wcześniej jeśli tylko jest gdzie to magazynowac.

----------


## martingg

Zaczynam widzieć plusy 2000m2 tylko czy mi to mojej glebie nie zatonie na roztopach  :big grin:

----------


## Zuzanna31

Własnie ja uwinełam sie z zamówieniem przed marcową podwyzką. A że mamy ponad 260 m2 płyty i 6700 m2 działki to jest gdzie towar trzymać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zaczynam widzieć plusy 2000m2 tylko czy mi to mojej glebie nie zatonie na roztopach


Nie będzie tak źle,mi na 670m2 przy wiosennych roztopach jedynie lekko w glebę weszło  :wink: 


A tu taka niespodzianka może czasami się trafić,drewienko:

----------


## Robaczywy

Moje Majstry kręcą nosem na zapasy materiału na działce, dla nich idealnie by było, żeby towar przyjeżdzał partiami i był stawiany na chudziaku, potem na storpie, w sumie im się nie dziwię, no ale cóż w tym roku tak nie da rady. Pierwsza partia była postaiwona na chudziaku 33 palety. Brakło 12 stuk żeby skończyć sciany parteru. Druka partia 17 palet przyjedzie dzisiaj, a to i tak nieźle przetrzymałem bo na składzie stała od marca. Inny skład, w ktorym brałem N12 nie chciał trzymać dłużej niż tydzień.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Pytajnick czuję się wywołana do tablicy. Ja widzę różnicę w sposobie położenia płytek. I wiem, że różnym fachowcom płacę za różny poziom usług. Płytkarz może też być wybitny w swoim fachu i należy mu się za to sowite wynagrodzenie.  Zdziwił mnie tylko rząd wielkości za podstawową usługę. Odnoszę to do swoich stawek, które wydawały mi się nie najgorsze, a okazały się mówiąc delikatnie słabe.


Jeśli narzekasz na swoje stawki, to mogę Cię pocieszyć, że nieco dalej na południe lubuskiego, ciężko o fachowca, który bierze mniej niż 80zł/m2 . Chyba że taki, którego zabierasz do sklepu i kupujesz mu wszystkie narzędzia a on oprócz kładzenia płytek nie robi niczego innego tylko kładzie na tym co zastał i oczywiście rachunku nie wystawi.

----------


## Dżoana1

> Ja przygotowałam sobie porównanie cenowe tradycyjnych fundamentów (wycenę zrobiła mi moja KB), pogadałam z moim budowlańcem, jak to u niego wygląda. Miałam 4 wyceny płyty fundamentowej z ogrzewaniem i bez. Doliczyłam , co nas czeka, jeśli nie zrobimy płyty (chudziaki, styropiany, ułożenie rur od wody w izolacji podłogi, wylewki...do tego cała ta hydro i termoizolacja fundamentów. To wszystko rozciągnęłoby się w czasie i trzeba by za każdy etap płacić innej ekipie. No i oczywiście ogrzewanie! A tak, po tygodniu od rozpoczęcia robót budowlanych miałam to wszystko z głowy. Łącznie z ogrzewaniem wyniosło nas to 55 tyś. brutto.
> Zwykłe fundamenty miałam wycenione na ponad 30 tyś. To teraz dolicz sobie koszt styropianu podłogowego, wylewek, rozprowadzenia wody i ogrzewania wraz ze sterowaniem.
> Dla mnie to nie było przepłacanie. Nawet, jeśli wyszło drożej, to otrzymałam produkt nieporównywalnie lepszy i w dużo krótszym czasie


Anna czy możesz mi przypomnieć ile u Was było metrów kw płyty? U Was parterówka? 

Zniknęłam z forum bo dopiero 2 tyg udało się kupić działkę która była dzielona. Niestety cud się nie stał i trwało to ponad 3 miesiące :/ Ale  powoli idzie ku końcowi załatwiania i być może w sierpniu ruszymy z budową. O ile znajdą sie wykonawcy  :big tongue:  Bardzo chciałam płytę jednak nasz projektant i zarazem KB odradza twierdząc że są to znacznie wyższe koszty niż tradycyjne  fundamenty. Nie wiem jak tym samym uda mi się przekonać męża do płyty bo jest 2 do 1. 

Dziś rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem Legaletti i wstępna cena to ok 350 zł/m plus ok 65zł/m jeśli byłaby to płyta grzewcza. Cenowo ok czy jednak zbyt dużo? 
U nas powierzchnia zabudowy to 181 m według opisu ale w nią chyba się wlicza też zadaszony taras i podcień z przodu przy wejściu do domu więc chyba tej powierzchni na płytę będzie mniej? 

Projekt Domidea 1 w2 z tym ze garaż będzie poszerzony plus w środku przestawianie ścianek działowych.  
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...a-1-w2-WAC1093

Cena płyty na wstępie przeraża ale ile mogą kosztować te wszystkie rzeczy zawarte w płycie które później trzeba by było robić przy zwykłych fundamentach?

----------


## agb

Te 350zł/m2 to co obejmuje? Bo inaczej to zgadywanie czy dużo, czy mało.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Czasami płyta opłaca się bardziej lub jest to zbliżony koszt. Projektant odradza bo albo nie umie albo nie chce się w to bawić. W jakim wieku są obaj panowie?

----------


## Arturo72

> Anna czy możesz mi przypomnieć ile u Was było metrów kw płyty? U Was parterówka? Zniknęłam z forum bo dopiero 2 tyg udało się kupić działkę która była dzielona. Niestety cud się nie stał i trwało to ponad 3 miesiące :/ Ale  powoli idzie ku końcowi załatwiania i być może w sierpniu ruszymy z budową. O ile znajdą sie wykonawcy  Bardzo chciałam płytę jednak nasz projektant i zarazem KB odradza twierdząc że są to znacznie wyższe koszty niż tradycyjne  fundamenty. Nie wiem jak tym samym uda mi się przekonać męża do płyty bo jest 2 do 1. Dziś rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem Legaletti i wstępna cena to ok 350 zł/m plus ok 65zł/m jeśli byłaby to płyta grzewcza. Cenowo ok czy jednak zbyt dużo? U nas powierzchnia zabudowy to 181 m według opisu ale w nią chyba się wlicza też zadaszony taras i podcień z przodu przy wejściu do domu więc chyba tej powierzchni na płytę będzie mniej? Projekt Domidea 1 w2 z tym ze garaż będzie poszerzony plus w środku przestawianie ścianek działowych.  https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...a-1-w2-WAC1093Cena płyty na wstępie przeraża ale ile mogą kosztować te wszystkie rzeczy zawarte w płycie które później trzeba by było robić przy zwykłych fundamentach?


Na pewno będzie znacznie taniej jeśli płytę ogarnie ekipa od SSO a nie obca firma specjalizująca się tylko w płytach.Dla budowlańców to żadna filozofia i tylko ok.5 dni roboczych i wtedy możesz liczyć na 200-250zl/m2 płyty.Odpada Ci sciana fundamentowa,odpada Ci wypełnienie,odpada Ci chudziak,może odpaść Ci izolacja pod wylewką jeśli pod płytą będzie odpowiednia ilość izolacji,odpada Ci ocieplenie fundamentów.Ja mam 179m2 płyty ale mam potężne zbrojenie i grubasa ze względu na szkody górnicze ale i tak wyszło ok.250zl/m2.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Anna czy możesz mi przypomnieć ile u Was było metrów kw płyty? U Was parterówka?


U mnie było 117 m2. Dom z poddaszem.
Licząc wg. cennika Legalett, wychodzi, że proponują Ci niższą cenę, niż ja płaciłam. Mnie w Legalett wychodziło sporo drożej, niż ostatecznie zapłaciłam.
Pytanie, co masz w tej cenie?? 
Jaka izolacja (grubość i rodzaj), co rozprowadzają w płycie i co dokładnie obejmuje ogrzewanie. Ja mam kable, także ogrzewanie na gotowo dostałam w cenie płyty (razem ze sterownikami).

----------


## Dżoana1

jak_to_możliwe

To takie 2w1 i trochę tych wiosen ma za sobą. Też o tym pomyślałam że nigdy sie w to nie bawił jednak przedstawiciel firmy mówił mi dzis że oni całą dokumentację przygotowują sami czyli zmieniają projekt pod płytę. 
Projektant wstępnie fundamenty wyliczył na jakieś 37 tyś ale konkretnego wyliczenia nie robił.

----------


## Myjk

> Bardzo chciałam płytę jednak nasz projektant i zarazem KB odradza twierdząc że są to znacznie wyższe koszty niż tradycyjne  fundamenty. Nie wiem jak tym samym uda mi się przekonać męża do płyty bo jest 2 do 1.


Chciałabyś ponieważ? Jak ciepły dom planujecie, są szkody górnicze, jakieś niefajne warunki geologiczne? Ten projekt, jako dom energooszczędny >40kWh/m2, nie podpada pod płytę. Płytę się opłaca jak chce się mocno ciepły dom <30kWh/m2 do grzania prądem, albo jak są bardzo skomplikowane fundamenty. Tutaj dom parterowy, w miarę proste ściany, za to od cholery powierzchni -- wg mnie bez sensu się pchać w płytę.

----------


## Dżoana1

agab 
Już w ramach standardowej oferty wykonane zostają m.in:

- projekt konstrukcyjno-wykonawczy, projekt przygotowania gruntu,

- prace ziemne związane z przygotowaniem podbudowy/gruntu,

- instalacja kanalizacyjna i przepusty w płycie na podłączenie mediów(prąd, woda, inne),

- solidne „tradycyjne” zbrojenie całej powierzchni płyty przy użyciu stalowych siatek i prętów,

- pełną izolację termiczną i p/wilgociową od gruntu,

- wykonanie "stanu 0" bez konieczności wykonywania dodatkowych posadzek, wylewek itp.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Na pewno będzie znacznie taniej jeśli płytę ogarnie ekipa od SSO a nie obca firma specjalizująca się tylko w płytach.Dla budowlańców to żadna filozofia i tylko ok.5 dni roboczych i wtedy możesz liczyć na 200-250zl/m2 płyty.Odpada Ci sciana fundamentowa,odpada Ci wypełnienie,odpada Ci chudziak,może odpaść Ci izolacja pod wylewką jeśli pod płytą będzie odpowiednia ilość izolacji,odpada Ci ocieplenie fundamentów.


Ja nie chciałabym, żeby moi budowlańcy wykonywali mi płytę, bo nigdy tego nie robili. Ale coraz więcej ekip podchodzi do płyty fundamentowej normalnie  :wink:  U nas to nadal wymysł, zbyteczny i komplikujący budowę (wg ekip oczywiście  :wink: ).
Idealnie byłoby, gdyby zatrudniona przez nas ekipa od SSO wykonała również płytę, ale nie miałam też problemu z firmą z poza województwa.

----------


## Arturo72

> Bardzo chciałam płytę jednak nasz projektant i zarazem KB odradza twierdząc że są to znacznie wyższe koszty niż tradycyjne  fundamenty. Nie wiem jak tym samym uda mi się przekonać męża do płyty bo jest 2 do 1.


KB opowiada bzdury albo najwyraźniej nie ma pojęcia i nie zna się na swojej robocie.Niech zrobi projekt i policzy ile wjedzie materiału na płytę a Ty sobie wycenisz.Jak wyżej pisałem płytę ogarnie ekipa od SSO ,która potrafi czytać projekt. Jeśli nie podejmie się tego to z takiej ekipy bym zrezygnował z obawy o dom.A to jest ok 5-6 dni roboczych i powinni bez mrugniecia to zrobić.Płyta to nic innego jak lany strop i chyba każdy budowlaniec to potrafi...

----------


## annatulipanna

> Chciałabyś ponieważ? Jak ciepły dom planujecie, są szkody górnicze, jakieś niefajne warunki geologiczne? Ten projekt, jako dom energooszczędny >40kWh/m2, nie podpada pod płytę. Płytę się opłaca jak chce się mocno ciepły dom <30kWh/m2 do grzania prądem, albo jak są bardzo skomplikowane fundamenty. Tutaj dom parterowy, w miarę proste ściany, za to od cholery powierzchni -- wg mnie bez sensu się pchać w płytę.


Ale Myjku, dlaczego uważasz, że przy prostej bryle i dobrych warunkach gruntowych płyta nie ma sensu?
Mi nijak nie wychodziło, żebym przepłacała robiąc płytę. Choć wielu ludzi mnie pytało, dlaczego upieram się przy płycie, skoro grunty idealne pod budowę i ławy wystarczą.
Zobacz ile czasu zyskujesz, robiąc płytę, ile późniejszych prac i kosztów Ci odchodzi (już nie wspominam o ogrzewaniu), masz możliwość zapewnienia ciągłości izolacji. Czemu tego nie wykorzystać nawet w łatwych warunkach?
Mi fundamenty tradycyjne wyliczyli na ok. 30 tyś. No to jak się zmieścić w 55 tyś. z chudziakami, izolacją, wod-kan, wylewkami i ogrzewaniem? 
Nawet, jeśli płyta wyniosłaby mnie więcej niż tradycyjne fundamenty i te wszystkie późniejsze prace, to i tak wybrałabym płytę. Ale mi zależy na jak najcieplejszym domu, za rozsądną cenę  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja nie chciałabym, żeby moi budowlańcy wykonywali mi płytę, bo nigdy tego nie robili. Ale coraz więcej ekip podchodzi do płyty fundamentowej normalnie  U nas to nadal wymysł, zbyteczny i komplikujący budowę (wg ekip oczywiście ).Idealnie byłoby, gdyby zatrudniona przez nas ekipa od SSO wykonała również płytę, ale nie miałam też problemu z firmą z poza województwa.


Ale dla budowlańców naprawdę to żadna filozofia.Mi  płytę robiła właśnie ekipa od SSO.Zobacz od A do Z że to nic nadzwyczajnego:https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post4943832

----------


## Pytajnick

Tak w temacie cen płyty - mam wyceny trzech firm z września ubiegłego roku i na teraz. Różnica w cenach 12-15%, oczywiście w górę. Więc jak ktoś pisze, że mu wyszła kilka lat temu ileś tam za metr, to nijak się ma do stanu faktycznego.
Dżoana- czy w wycenach masz również zawartą podsypkę itp? Jeśli tak, to proszę o namiary na firmę, bo te od których mamy wyceny tego nie uwzględniają.To potrafi znacznie podnieść cenę, więc niekoniecznie KB i  spółka mogą się mylić.
Pytanie innych i porównywanie swojej sytuacji, cen itp może być pozbawione sensu. bo każda ekipa liczy po swojemu. Jednemu mogą wyliczyć fundamenty drożej innemu taniej , szczególnie widać to, kiedy ludzie piszą o kosztach SSO, gdzie na tym samym budynku wyceny ekip dochodzą do kilkunastu tysięcy różnicy. 
Jedyną możliwością jest porównanie wycen płyty i fundamentów które TY otrzymasz od konkretnych wykonawców. Wróżenie z fusów czy magiczne "bo ja tak miałem"  może Cię sporo kosztować.

----------


## Dżoana1

Anna właśnie u nas też nie ma jakiś szczególnych powodów dla których chciałam płytę  :smile:   Chyba nie, bo czekamy na badanie gruntu. Czas który można zaoszczędzić wiele przemawia za płytą a nam zależy aby dużo mieć zrobione przed zimą. Ehhh...trudna decyzja

----------


## Dżoana1

Pytajnick
 To dostałam od firmy:
- projekt konstrukcyjno-wykonawczy, projekt przygotowania gruntu,

- prace ziemne związane z przygotowaniem podbudowy/gruntu,

- instalacja kanalizacyjna i przepusty w płycie na podłączenie mediów(prąd, woda, inne),

- solidne „tradycyjne” zbrojenie całej powierzchni płyty przy użyciu stalowych siatek i prętów,

- pełną izolację termiczną i p/wilgociową od gruntu,

- wykonanie "stanu 0" bez konieczności wykonywania dodatkowych posadzek, wylewek itp.

.............................  
Czyli myślę że podsypka sie wlicza cokolwiek ona znaczy  :big tongue:  nie mam pojęcia o budowie a mężu jakoś się nie kwapi aby zaglądać na tego typu fora :/

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak w temacie cen płyty - mam wyceny trzech firm z września ubiegłego roku i na teraz. Różnica w cenach 12-15%, oczywiście w górę. Więc jak ktoś pisze, że mu wyszła kilka lat temu ileś tam za metr, to nijak się ma do stanu faktycznego.Dżoana- czy w wycenach masz również zawartą podsypkę itp? Jeśli tak, to proszę o namiary na firmę, bo te od których mamy wyceny tego nie uwzględniają.To potrafi znacznie podnieść cenę, więc niekoniecznie KB i  spółka mogą się mylić.Pytanie innych i porównywanie swojej sytuacji, cen itp może być pozbawione sensu. bo każda ekipa liczy po swojemu. Jednemu mogą wyliczyć fundamenty drożej innemu taniej , szczególnie widać to, kiedy ludzie piszą o kosztach SSO, gdzie na tym samym budynku wyceny ekip dochodzą do kilkunastu tysięcy różnicy. Jedyną możliwością jest porównanie wycen płyty i fundamentów które TY otrzymasz od konkretnych wykonawców. Wróżenie z fusów czy magiczne "bo ja tak miałem"  może Cię sporo kosztować.


Jak ma się projekt płyty to łatwo policzyć ile kg i jakiej stali wejdzie w płytę,cenę kg stali znamy,można też wyliczyć ile m3 izolacji potrzeba,cenę izolacji również znamy,można policzyć ile m3 betonu wejdzie,cenę betonu również znamy. W projekcie jest też ilość podsypki pod płytę,cenę jej również znamy. Zatem mamy gotowy przepis na płytę.Nie znamy jedynie robocizny ale biorąc pod uwagę czas pracy nie powinna być wysoka tym bardziej jeśli robi to "nasza" ekipa.

----------


## Pytajnick

Wycena materiałów na dziś do stanu ZERO fundamenty tradycyjne  w tym geodeta, koparka itd itp 16400 zł. Robota moja ale dajmy na to, że ktoś chce za to 10k = 26tyś
Wycena z Legalettu z zeszłego roku, bo jeszcze od nich nie mam - 39580 + VAT plus transport 1100 +VAT 
Oraz - Założenia nie ujęte w ofercie:
 wytyczenie geodezyjne
podsypka (ilość jest uzależniona od wysokości posadowienia płyty i warunków gruntowych na działce)
praca koparko-ładowarki (zwykle 1 dzień)
 opaska drenarska (o ile jest wymagana)
Płyta zwykła, grzewcza dodatkowo 7390 +VAT.
Jedyną opcją, która w moim przypadku może mnie do płyty przekonać to czas.

----------


## annatulipanna

Pytajnick, ja miałam płytę wykonywaną w zeszłym roku, więc stawki dużo się nie zmieniły. Mało tego, Dżoana przedstawiła, o dziwo jakąś tanią wycenę od Legalett, a to jedna z najdroższych firm, wykonujących płyty. Może w końcu zeszli z ceny, bo jednak firm konkurencyjnych zrobiło się dużo.
Ja uważam, że pytanie innych zawsze ma sens. Ale trzeba brać pod uwagę swoje konkretne warunki. Dżoana podała wycenę za m2 i to możemy porównać. U mnie wyszło więcej za m2. Pytanie. co w tej cenie jest zawarte (Dżoana podaj więcej szczegółów - co z rozprowadzeniem ciepłej i zimnej wody do pomieszczeń parteru, jaki styropian, jaka jego grubość, jaka grubość betonu, czy jest opaska przeciwwysadzeniowa, czy potrzebny jakiś drenaż, i co dokładnie wchodzi w skład ogrzewania)??
Podsypki nie liczą w kosztach (po stronie inwestora), także trzeba koszt koparki i piachu doliczyć do kosztów płyty. Ale w przypadku zwykłych fundamentów jest tak samo  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wycena materiałów na dziś do stanu ZERO fundamenty tradycyjne  w tym geodeta, koparka itd itp 16400 zł. Robota moja ale dajmy na to, że ktoś chce za to 10k = 26tyśWycena z Legalettu z zeszłego roku, bo jeszcze od nich nie mam - 39580 + VAT plus transport 1100 +VAT Oraz - Założenia nie ujęte w ofercie: wytyczenie geodezyjnepodsypka (ilość jest uzależniona od wysokości posadowienia płyty i warunków gruntowych na działce)praca koparko-ładowarki (zwykle 1 dzień) opaska drenarska (o ile jest wymagana)Płyta zwykła, grzewcza dodatkowo 7390 +VAT.Jedyną opcją, która w moim przypadku może mnie do płyty przekonać to czas.


A jak wyceniles materiały do płyty do stanu 0 ?Dajmy na to robocizna 10tyś.zl bo tyle jest warta ?Na moja płytę 179m2 weszło:4t stali fi12,36m3 EPS200,51m3 betonu B30,80t posypki,4 godziny koparka,8 godzin ubijarka.No i robocizna 10tys.zł bo pierdol typu folia przepusty nie liczę.No i to plyta pod bunkier bo szkody górnicze.Płyta gr.25cm i 20cm izolacji pod płytą.Oczywiście pod wylewką izolacji już nie mam.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Wycena materiałów na dziś do stanu ZERO fundamenty tradycyjne  w tym geodeta, koparka itd itp 16400 zł. Robota moja ale dajmy na to, że ktoś chce za to 10k = 26tyś
> Wycena z Legalettu z zeszłego roku, bo jeszcze od nich nie mam - 39580 + VAT plus transport 1100 +VAT 
> Oraz - Założenia nie ujęte w ofercie:
>  wytyczenie geodezyjne
> podsypka (ilość jest uzależniona od wysokości posadowienia płyty i warunków gruntowych na działce)
> praca koparko-ładowarki (zwykle 1 dzień)
>  opaska drenarska (o ile jest wymagana)
> Płyta zwykła, grzewcza dodatkowo 7390 +VAT.
> Jedyną opcją, która w moim przypadku może mnie do płyty przekonać to czas.


Ale wiesz, czym różni się stan Zero przy fundamentach tradycyjnych, od stanu Zero w płycie fundamentowej??
Ja na moim stanie Zero stawiam ściany, kładę płytki i odpalam ogrzewanie. Ty swój stan Zero musisz jeszcze grubo opracować, żeby położyć okładzinę na podłogi. To jest kilka sporych etapów budowy, które mi odeszły. 
Nie zrozum mnie źle, ja nie zamierzam nikogo namawiać, ani udowadniać, że moje jest lepsze. Niech każdy sam decyduje, jaki rodzaj fundamentu mu bardziej odpowiada.  Ale płyta naprawdę nie wychodzi drożej i jest mniej narażona na błędy wykonawcze, bo jest znacznie łatwiejsza w budowie. 

A Legalett to jedna z najdroższych firm, także warto poszukać innych. Ja też z nimi przegadałam godziny i wyceniałam różne wersje płyty. I dziwi mnie wycena Dżoany, bo coś tanio za metr 2 wyszło  :wink:  Dlatego czekam na szczegóły oferty  :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Pytajnick, ja miałam płytę wykonywaną w zeszłym roku, więc stawki dużo się nie zmieniły. Mało tego, Dżoana przedstawiła, o dziwo jakąś tanią wycenę od Legalett, a to jedna z najdroższych firm, wykonujących płyty. Może w końcu zeszli z ceny, bo jednak firm konkurencyjnych zrobiło się dużo.
> Ja uważam, że pytanie innych zawsze ma sens. Ale trzeba brać pod uwagę swoje konkretne warunki. Dżoana podała wycenę za m2 i to możemy porównać. U mnie wyszło więcej za m2. Pytanie. co w tej cenie jest zawarte (Dżoana podaj więcej szczegółów - co z rozprowadzeniem ciepłej i zimnej wody do pomieszczeń parteru, jaki styropian, jaka jego grubość, jaka grubość betonu, czy jest opaska przeciwwysadzeniowa, czy potrzebny jakiś drenaż, i co dokładnie wchodzi w skład ogrzewania)??
> Podsypki nie liczą w kosztach (po stronie inwestora), także trzeba koszt koparki i piachu doliczyć do kosztów płyty. Ale w przypadku zwykłych fundamentów jest tak samo


 Legalet, Megatherm, Brinkmann przy porównywalnych materiałach mają niewielkie różnice cenowe. Cenę winduje grubość ocieplenia (20 lub 30cm) i materiał z jakiego jest. Wycena Dżoany faktycznie niska. U mnie wychodzi w tej firmie prawie 390/m2
Podsypka...widzisz, a ja mam wyliczone wszystko, od gwoździ i to z zapasem  po beton  :big grin: 

Co do Twojego drugiego postu - do poziomu płyty NAPRAWDĘ nie miałaś zastrzeżeń? Nigdzie?  :smile:  
Za różnicę w cenie firmowych płyt i moich fundamentów spokojnie zrobię sobie ogrzewanie podłogowe, dam na to anhydryt (BO MAM WYBÓR) i jeszcze mi zostanie  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Legalet, Megatherm, Brinkmann przy porównywalnych materiałach mają niewielkie różnice cenowe. Cenę winduje grubość ocieplenia (20 lub 30cm) i materiał z jakiego jest. Wycena Dżoany faktycznie niska. U mnie wychodzi w tej firmie prawie 390/m2


Moje wyceny od Legalett i Megatherm różniły się sporo cenowo.  Od Legalett miałam podobną wycenę do Twojej. Bez ogrzewania i na EPS, a nie XPS.




> Podsypka...widzisz, a ja mam wyliczone wszystko, od gwoździ i to z zapasem  po beton


No widzisz, jak Ci dobrze  :wink:  I jeszcze robota za free  :wink: 
To może płytę sobie wykonaj za darmochę. Wyjdzie Ci jeszcze taniej  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Legalet, Megatherm, Brinkmann przy porownywalnych materiałach mają niewielkie różnice cenowe. Cenę winduje grubość ocieplenia (20 lub 30cm) i materiał z jakiego jest. Wycena Dżoany faktycznie niska. U mnie wychodzi w tej firmie prawie 390/m2Podsypka...widzisz, a ja mam wyliczone wszystko, od gwoździ i to z zapasem  po beton


Wiadomo,że są to firmy,które budują "pod klucz" i siłą rzeczy musi być drożej tak jak to ma się z budową domu "pod klucz".Bogatemu nikt nie zabroni ale nikt nie porównuje kosztu domu pod klucz z tym budowanym systemem gospodarczym.Porównywać należy porównywalne.

----------


## Pytajnick

> A jak wyceniles materiały do płyty do stanu 0 ?Dajmy na to robocizna 10tyś.zl bo tyle jest warta ?Na moja płytę 179m2 weszło:4t stali fi12,36m3 EPS200,51m3 betonu B30,80t posypki,4 godziny koparka,8 godzin ubijarka.No i robocizna 10tys.zł bo pierdol typu folia przepusty nie liczę.No i to plyta pod bunkier bo szkody górnicze.Płyta gr.25cm i 20cm izolacji pod płytą.Oczywiście pod wylewką izolacji już nie mam.


Tu dotykamy kolejnego problemu. Pisaliście, że mało budowlańców porywa się na wykonanie płyty. To ja zapytam - do kogo będziecie mieli pretensje, gdy np płyta pęknie ? Ja znam osobiście dwa takie problemy (pękają ściany nośne na płytach) a i tu na forum ktoś opisuje swoje przypadki z pękniętą płytą, wykonaną przez specjalistyczną firmę. 
Zwykłą firma Zenka, Gienka czy Janka...nie da Wam ...dziestu lat gwarancji. Wszystko OK, jak będzie dobrze, ale jak nie będzie to do kogo ? 
Ja, mając wybór pomiędzy samodzielnym wykonaniem fundamentów a płyty, wybieram to pierwsze, bo robiłem to nie raz. Dlatego Arturo, nie wyceniałem, bo się tego nie podejmę .

----------


## annatulipanna

> Co do Twojego drugiego postu - do poziomu płyty NAPRAWDĘ nie miałaś zastrzeżeń? Nigdzie?  
> Za różnicę w cenie firmowych płyt i moich fundamentów spokojnie zrobię sobie ogrzewanie podłogowe, dam na to anhydryt (BO MAM WYBÓR) i jeszcze mi zostanie


Jasne, że mam zastrzeżenia  :wink:  Miało być 5 mm różnicy na całej płycie. Mam 3x tyle na jednym pomieszczeniu. Hehe... spadek w łazience w stronę odpływu liniowego, zachowany  :big tongue:   Ale byłam na to przygotowana, czytając o płytach.

Rób, co tam tylko sobie wymarzysz  :wink:  Najważniejsze, żebyś był zadowolony ze swoich wyborów. Powodzenia w budowlanym żywiole  :bye:

----------


## Arturo72

> Tu dotykamy kolejnego problemu. Pisaliście, że mało budowlańców porywa się na wykonanie płyty. To ja zapytam - do kogo będziecie mieli pretensje, gdy np płyta pęknie ? Ja znam osobiście dwa takie problemy (pękają ściany nośne na płytach) a i tu na forum ktoś opisuje swoje przypadki z pękniętą płytą, wykonaną przez specjalistyczną firmę. Zwykłą firma Zenka, Gienka czy Janka...nie da Wam ...dziestu lat gwarancji. Wszystko OK, jak będzie dobrze, ale jak nie będzie to do kogo ? Ja, mając wybór pomiędzy samodzielnym wykonaniem fundamentów a płyty, wybieram to pierwsze, bo robiłem to nie raz. Dlatego Arturo, nie wyceniałem, bo się tego nie podejmę .


A Kierownik Budowy na budowie od czego jest ?Bo śmiem twierdzić,że konstruktor wykona projekt płyty.To Kierbud odpowiada za babole i do niego pretensje później.No chyba,że u Ciebie Kierbud pełni jedynie rolę jak Adrian w Pałacu Prezedenckim i co mu podsuna to podpisze...I mnie Kierbud badal nawet stopień zagęszczenia podsypki bo również jest w projekcie.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Moje wyceny od Legalett i Megatherm różniły się sporo cenowo.  Od Legalett miałam podobną wycenę do Twojej. Bez ogrzewania i na EPS, a nie XPS.
> No widzisz, jak Ci dobrze  I jeszcze robota za free 
> To może płytę sobie wykonaj za darmochę. Wyjdzie Ci jeszcze taniej


Megatherm
Energooszczędna (20 cm ocieplenia EPS): 37.800 zł + 8% VAT
Pasywna (30 cm ocieplenia EPS): 41.000 zł + 8% VAT
Energooszczędna (20 cm ocieplenia XPS): 39.900 zł + 8% VAT
Pasywna (30 cm ocieplenia XPS): 44.000 zł + 8% VAT
System Grzewczy wodny w płycie: 60 zł/m2 pow. użytkowej
KOMPLETNY System Grzewczy elektryczny w płycie: 160zł/m2 pow. użytkowej


Legalett na EPS 20cm (bez instalacji OP) 39 580+VAT więc niewielkie różnice w moim przypadku.

----------


## Pytajnick

> A Kierownik Budowy na budowie od czego jest ?Bo śmiem twierdzić,że konstruktor wykona projekt płyty.To Kierbud odpowiada za babole i do niego pretensje później.No chyba,że u Ciebie Kierbud pełni jedynie rolę jak Adrian w Pałacu Prezedenckim i co mu podsuna to podpisze...


Arturo, czy Ty naprawdę nie wiesz, że jak coś jest dobrze zrobione, to się wszyscy ochoczo do tego przyklejają i pod tym podpisują a jak źle, to każdy zwala na każdego ?
 Jeden na KB że pewnie nie widział jak wiązali i kładli zbrojenie, , kierownik że beton był zły a przecież on organoleptycznie tego nie sprawdzi, betoniarze, że ci od zagęszczenia gruntu pewnie coś zawalili...itd itp 
Mało to się zawaliło cudów, które miały stać ?  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, czy Ty naprawdę nie wiesz, ekak coś jest dobrze zrobione, to się wszyscy ochoczo do tego przyklejają i pod tym podpisują a jak źle, to każdy zwala na każdego ? Jeden na KB że pewnie nie widział jak wiązali i kładli zbrojenie, , kierownik że beton był zły a przecież on organoleptycznie tego nie sprawdzi, betoniarze, że ci od zagęszczenia gruntu pewnie coś zawalili...itd itp Mało to się zawaliło cudów, które miały stać ?


Dlatego to Kierbud odpowiada nawet i za beton z betoniarni i tak jest ważny na budowie.Na forum była akcja z pękaniem ścian bo płyta siadla ale Kierbudem i od razu konstruktorem był jeden czlowiek i tak to będzie w przypadku obcych firm typu Legallet itp.Z tego co pamiętam Konstruktor wziął to na siebie.A plyta forumowicza o nicku budowlany_laik z zatopionym ogrzewaniem podlogowym.Na wątku elektrycznym jest dostępny i można poczytać.Z tego co pamiętam bo to było z 6  lat temu była tam kwestia gwaltownego jej grzania i naprężenia z tego powodu były duże.

----------


## Owczar

Przy okazji, ile placiliscie za 10t piasku na podbudowe z transportem? Pytam głownie osoby z okolicy Warszawy.

----------


## agb

10t to nie wiem. Dzwoniłem do kilku miejsc w zeszłym tygodniu i 22-25zł/t za ciężarówkę min 18t. Mniej pewnie drożej. Ja płacę 22zł/t.

----------


## martingg

Co do ceny plyty ... Jak sobie sam to liczyłem :

10cm xps baasf 50 PLN
1m2 betonu 45 zł 
Średnio idzie 15-20kg stali na m2 koło 17x3 PLN za 1kg kolejne 50zl 
Piach w zależności od potrzeb koło 20zl za m2. 
Pozostałe folie deski bednarka itp rury kolejne 10zl-15zl 

Więc za sam materiał wychodzi około 200 PLN  do tego robota dostałem dwie wyceny na robotę od polecanych ekip od SSO i obydwie około 100pln m2. Także nie wychodzi dużo taniej niż firm specjalizujących się tylko w płycie ale pewnie można znaleźć i ekipę która to zrobi za 50pln m2. Wyceny za robotę na płytę około 180m2.

----------


## agb

Dolicz jeszcze koszt projektu płyty.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dolicz jeszcze koszt projektu płyty.


Ok.2000zl jeśli osobny.Ja miałem przekonstruowane fundamenty na ławę przy okazji adaptacji projektu pod PnB.

----------


## Arturo72

A tu realne zestawienie ilości materiałów i ceny na płytę 179m2 gruba na 25cm z izolacją 20cm,można porównać dzisiejsze ceny.Ale plyta wraz z dodatkowymi zabezpieczeniami i na normalnych warunkach gruntowych wejdzie o 2t mniej stali i o 10m3 mniej betonu:


> Do tej pory koszty:1.Podsypka 250t-3,5tys.zł-teść2.Kopara i ubijara-1,5tys.zł3.Styro 44m3-11,2tys.zl4.Stal 4,5t-12,9tys.zł5.Beton B30 53m3+pompa-12,5tys.zł6.Kanaliza-1tys.zł7.Folia,deski,pierdoły-2tys.zł8.Robocizna-10tys.zlW sumie ok.55tys.zł czyli jakieś 300zł/m2 płyty.


Tu bardziej czytelnie bo forum ostatnio krzaczy:https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post4955034

----------


## kaszpir007

Nasz koszt płyty  :big tongue: łyta 135m2 , 25cm beotnu B25 ,  stal fi12 co 25cm (+ sporo dodatkowych zbrojeń) , pod płyta styropian EPS200 - 15cm , doookoła płyty EPS100 - 18cm , robocizna , hydraulika , roboty ziemne , piasek i itd ...Cena poniżej 30tys zł.Płytę robiła mi ta sama firma co robiła nam SSO.

----------


## martingg

ale u Ciebie ją robili więzienni robotnicy  :big tongue:  zazdroszczę kosztów roboty  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

Hehe ..Wykonawca (właściciel firmy) powiedział że za wykonanie płyty bierze dużo mniej pieniędzy , bo wykonanie płyty (czas i ilośc roboczogodzin) jest dużo mniejsza niż przy zwykłych fundamentach. Normalnie płytę oni robią 3 dni ...Pierwszy dzień roboty ziemne + hydraulika. Drugi dzień styropian i zbrojenia (z gotowych siatek) , trzeci dzień wylewanie fundamentów.U mojego wykonawcy ekipa 6 osobowa i szef też pracuje ...U mnie robili więcej bo nie chciałem gotowych siatek i musiałem dopłacić 1000zł .Ale też nie ukrywam że miałem dobre ceny  :smile:

----------


## martingg

mi też tak mówią, 5 dni roboty i 20 tysi za 200m2 .... hmmm HMMMM

----------


## Arturo72

> mi też tak mówią, 5 dni roboty i 20 tys za 200m2 .... hmmm HMMMM


Negocjuj bo fundament powinien być najtańszym etapem w budowie domu jeśli ma się ekipę do SSO.Za dach wezmą Ci 40tys.zl bo jest znacznie skomplikowany niż płyta i robi się go 3 tygodnie  ?

----------


## kaszpir007

Heee ..5 dni roboty i 20 tys ? To za budowę domu do SSO (czyli około 1,5 miesiaca bez żadnych przerw technologicznych) ile chcą ? 120-150 tys ?  :wink:

----------


## martingg

za 180m2 parterowy budynek 25 tysi, płyta 18 tyś około. Dach wiązary więc robią do wieńców.

----------


## Arturo72

> za 180m2 parterowy budynek 25 tysi, płyta 18 tyś około. Dach wiązary więc robią do wieńców.


Cfaniaki jednym słowem i że nie robią dachu chcą sobie to odbić na płycie i murowanie bo inaczej nie opłacało by im się wchodzić.Gdybym to ja miał taką budowę olalbym tą ekipę bo ewidentnie czulbym się wykorzystany.

----------


## martingg

jak na razie mam 2 wyceny od polecanych fachowców tutaj i obydwie są identyczne  :wink:  z tym ze 1 ekipa ma doswiadczenie w płytach i sporo ich zrobiła a druga nie ... cena ta sama  :big grin: 

wiązary polecała ekipa z doświadczeniem  :wink:  sam budowlaniec wyszedł z tym tematem, powiedział że szybciej i lepiej wiązary niż tradycyjną więźbę.

----------


## Arturo72

> wiązary polecała ekipa z doświadczeniem  sam budowlaniec wyszedł z tym tematem, powiedział że szybciej i lepiej wiązary niż tradycyjną więźbę.


Tak z ciekawości ile wyszły Ci wiązary ?Bo ja mam dach 230m2 ze stropem drewnianym i  więźby wyszło w sumie 11m3 za 680zl za kubik czyli jakieś  8000zl a robocizna z ulozeniem dachówki 14000zl

----------


## martingg

aaa nie mam żadnej wyceny  :wink:  ten budowlaniec powiedział że obecnie robią 160m2 parterówke pod Wawą i inwestor zamówił wiązary z montazem za 28 tysi.

----------


## Arturo72

> aaa nie mam żadnej wyceny  ten budowlaniec powiedział że obecnie robią 160m2 parterówke pod Wawą i inwestor zamówił wiązary z montazem za 28 tysi.


No ja miałem wycenę wiązarów na 36tys.zł i olałem to bo więźba znacznie tańsza.A na górze można tańczyć  :big grin:  https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post5381640

----------


## martingg

więźba vs wiązary to juz jest dalszy wybór jak na razie próbuje się zorientować w kosztach SSO bez dachu czyli płyta + ściany + wieniec  :wink:  następnie będę rozważał dach, w wiązarach przekonuje szybkość oraz jakość zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie cenowo w przyszłości

----------


## Owczar

U mnie płytę właśnie robi ekipa, która robi to po raz pierwszy. Cenowo dogadałem się z nimi, że za tradycyjne ławy i płytę wezmą tyle samo - łącznie za sso. Widać, że przygotowali się merytorycznie. KB ma duże doświadczenie z płytami - pracował z firmami, które się w tym specjalizują. Sama płyta to nie jest technologia rakietowa - według mnie wylanie stropu z wiencem wymaga więcej pracy.
Ekipa krecila nosem na ilość wiązań - siatka 150 i 120. Póki co jestem z nimi codziennie i widzę, że wiedzą co robią. Zobaczymy efekt końcowy.
Najważniejsze żeby było zgodnie z projektem - a tego się trzymają.

----------


## martingg

rób focisza  :wink:  mimo że na mojego maila do dziś nie odpisali  :big tongue:  liczę na relację w dzienniku  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Może chcą najpierw sprawdzić czy podoba im się robota przy płycie  :big tongue:

----------


## martingg

moze  :wink:  dzwoniłem do twojego wykonawcy dzisiaj ale telefon poza zasięgiem albo tak zasuwają i wylaczyl albo mu wpadł pod zbrojenie bedziesz miał wibująca płytę jak zaleją  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Coś mówił, że wycenił to ale chyba zapomniał wysłać. A telefon mu dzisiaj padł. Nawet dzwonił do mnie od kogoś innego. 

Dylemat mam. Dawać chudziaka pod płytę? W projekcie jest i myślałem o tym, że będzie stanowił ochronę dla XPS-a. Ale KB twierdzi, że to głupota. 

Chudziak wyjdzie koło 3,5k. Piasek plus koparka koło 1500. Sam chudziak w pełni nie uchroni przed gryzoniami... trzeba by dać między opaskę z EPS, a XPS coś jeszcze - nie wiem, może najtańsze płytki z castoramy. W ten sposób płyta jest w pełni chroniona. Ale czy nie popadam w paranoje? Na forum piszą o gryzoniach, ale nie znalazłem by komuś zjadły XPS-a  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Jak wziąłem do ręki XPS DOW(z BASFem miałem inne wrażenia), to stwierdziłem, że gryzonie na 99% tego nie ruszą. Jak masz dobry grunt, dobrze zagęszczony i KB mówi, że ok, to ja bym chudziaka nie robił. Chyba, że projektant miał faktycznie powody do jego zastosowania.

----------


## Owczar

Grunt jest bardzo dobry. Początkowo kontruktor dał tego chudziaka, bo chciał na nim zrobić izolację przeciwwodną. Ale płyta będzie posadowiona powyżej najwyższego poziomu wody tj 40cm i taka izolacja nie ma większego sensu - szczególnie przy XPS, który nie nasiąka. Ten sam projektant zaplanował papę termozgrzewalną na XPS  :smile: . Chciałbym zobaczyć jak to zgrzewa na XPS-esie. 

U siebie będę dawał Synthosa Prime 10cm. Też mi się nie wydaje, by gryzonie to ruszały, ale czy będę spał spokojnie  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Coś mówił, że wycenił to ale chyba zapomniał wysłać. A telefon mu dzisiaj padł. Nawet dzwonił do mnie od kogoś innego. Dylemat mam. Dawać chudziaka pod płytę? W projekcie jest i myślałem o tym, że będzie stanowił ochronę dla XPS-a. Ale KB twierdzi, że to głupota. Chudziak wyjdzie koło 3,5k. Piasek plus koparka koło 1500. Sam chudziak w pełni nie uchroni przed gryzoniami... trzeba by dać między opaskę z EPS, a XPS coś jeszcze - nie wiem, może najtańsze płytki z castoramy. W ten sposób płyta jest w pełni chroniona. Ale czy nie popadam w paranoje? Na forum piszą o gryzoniach, ale nie znalazłem by komuś zjadły XPS-a


Kierbud ma rację.Co prawda ja mam kruszywo jako podsypke i można tirami było tam jeździć ale przy piasku też bym olal chudziaka.

----------


## Kaizen

> szczególnie przy XPS, który nie nasiąka.


Jesteś pewien?

----------


## Owczar

Czyli jak zwykle broszury swoje, a życie swoje.

To teraz inne pytanie. Czy pod XPS dawać folię? 

Jeśli woda podejdzie na te głębokość to i tak XPS nasiąknie, bo folia nie zatrzyma wody, która napiera od dołu. Ale jak będzie folia, to XPS będzie miał trduniej oddać te wilgoć do gruntu.

Z punktu widzenia XPS-a zdecydowanie lepiej będzie układać na piasku. Wystarczy przejechać poziomicą i wyrównać. Jak położymy folię, to wiadomo, że wystarczy stanąć na zagęszczonym gruncie i zostanie ślad, którego nie będzie widać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli woda podejdzie na te głębokość to i tak XPS nasiąknie, bo folia nie zatrzyma wody, która napiera od dołu. Ale jak będzie folia, to XPS będzie miał trduniej oddać te wilgoć do gruntu.


Sądzę, że XPS jest wodoszczelny. To znaczy jak woda wleci, to nie wyleci.
EPS nie jest wodoszczelny - woda łatwiej wlatuje, ale też wylatuje.

W krótkoterminowych testach producenci są w stanie udowodnić, że XPS jest lepszy. Amatorzy też mają takie wyniki - masz filmiki na YT gdzie XPS zakopany na pół roku w wilgotnym gruncie wchłoną MNIEJ wody (ale wchłonął) niż EPS.
Więc pewnie we względnie suchym gruncie XPS to lepszy wybór.

Za to dobre pytanie, co będzie lepsze w gruncie wilgotnym czy cyklicznie (np. co wiosnę) wysoko podchodzących wodach gruntowych.

----------


## martingg

@owczar, oddzwonił wysłałem mu jeszcze raz maila  :wink:  zobaczymy chyba zapomnial o mojej wycenie  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

martingg, gadałem z nimi dzisiaj - kojarzyli Cię - coś tam wspominali, że chcesz tylko SSO ze ścianami zewnętrznymi. 

Kaizen, no i to jest dobre pytanie. W październiku woda była ok 70cm pod poziomem. Powiedzmy, że w skrajnej sytuacji jest 50cm ale w najniższym punkcie działki.

Poziom 0 mam na 96,1. Działka w najwyższym punkcie ma 95,9, ale to będzie niwelowane. W najniższym ma 95,6. 
Mam 17 cm posadzki plus EPS wewnątrz, płyta 24 plus 10 XPS. Więc XPS będzie najniżej na 96,1 - 0,51 czyli ~ 95,6. W najgorszym wypadku woda ledwo muśnie XPS. Pod nim będzie piasek. Obszar jest zdrenowany - dreny działają, bo przy zbieraczach są studzienki. Potem jest kilka miesięcy gdy woda jest o wiele niżej, więc będzie czas żeby te wodę oddał. 

Na wszelki wypadek beton damy C25/W6. Pod styro wewnątrz też pójdzie folia. Wilgoć w XPS aż tak nie boli, najważniejsza jest płyta. 

KB twierdzi, że XPS-a gryzonie nie ruszają, ale EPS potrafią pogryźć. Nie znalazłem nigdzie przypadku by jakieś gryzonie lub mrówki zjadły XPS-a. Ostatecznie nie daję folii pod - będzie tylko nad. 

Na opaskę przeciwwysadzinową daliśmy proforma folię kubełkową. Koszt nie jest duży, a jakaś tam dodatkowo ochrona. Jeśli zdecyduję się na drenaż opaskowy to będzie to działało lepiej. Opaska z EPS Termo organiki fundament silver.

----------


## Arturo72

> martingg, gadałem z nimi dzisiaj - kojarzyli Cię - coś tam wspominali, że chcesz tylko SSO ze ścianami zewnętrznymi. Kaizen, no i to jest dobre pytanie. W październiku woda była ok 70cm pod poziomem. Powiedzmy, że w skrajnej sytuacji jest 50cm ale w najniższym punkcie działki.Poziom 0 mam na 96,1. Działka w najwyższym punkcie ma 95,9, ale to będzie niwelowane. W najniższym ma 95,6. Mam 17 cm posadzki plus EPS wewnątrz, płyta 24 plus 10 XPS. Więc XPS będzie najniżej na 96,1 - 0,51 czyli ~ 95,6. W najgorszym wypadku woda ledwo muśnie XPS. Pod nim będzie piasek. Obszar jest zdrenowany - dreny działają, bo przy zbieraczach są studzienki. Potem jest kilka miesięcy gdy woda jest o wiele niżej, więc będzie czas żeby te wodę oddał. Na wszelki wypadek beton damy C25/W6. Pod styro wewnątrz też pójdzie folia. Wilgoć w XPS aż tak nie boli, najważniejsza jest płyta. KB twierdzi, że XPS-a gryzonie nie ruszają, ale EPS potrafią pogryźć. Nie znalazłem nigdzie przypadku by jakieś gryzonie lub mrówki zjadły XPS-a. Ostatecznie nie daję folii pod - będzie tylko nad. Na opaskę przeciwwysadzinową daliśmy proforma folię kubełkową. Koszt nie jest duży, a jakaś tam dodatkowo ochrona. Jeśli zdecyduję się na drenaż opaskowy to będzie to działało lepiej. Opaska z EPS Termo organiki fundament silver.


Nie panikujcie,od 6 lat żaden gryzoń nie dostał się pod płytę i nie zjadł mi izolacji,jak była woda to też nie było śladu po niej ani fizycznie ani psychodelicznie tzn zużycie energii na ogrzewanie od 6 lat mam porównywalne.Luzik proszę bo mam jedynie EPS pod płyta a nie XPS

----------


## Pytajnick

> Heee ..5 dni roboty i 20 tys ? To za budowę domu do SSO (czyli około 1,5 miesiaca bez żadnych przerw technologicznych) ile chcą ? 120-150 tys ?


To jest to, o czym wcześniej pisałem. Każdy powinien opierać swój wybór na wycenach oferentów jakie dostał a nie na "realnych" wycenach z 2011r jakie podaje Arturo  :wink:  
Jest sezon, ceny szaleją, czasami wykonawcy rzucają 'ceny zaporowe' by nie brać roboty  :smile:  Pół biedy, jeśli ktoś pomyśli i szuka,dogaduje się wcześniej, gorzej jak potrzeba na już, bo terminy,zobowiązania i inne takie tam...

----------


## agb

Wezmę dla testów kawałek tego XPS i zakopię i wsadzę do wody dla testów.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Nie panikujcie,od 6 lat żaden gryzoń nie dostał się pod płytę i nie zjadł mi izolacji,jak była woda to też nie było śladu po niej ani fizycznie ani psychodelicznie tzn zużycie energii na ogrzewanie od 6 lat mam porównywalne.Luzik proszę bo mam jedynie EPS pod płyta a nie XPS


Tu masz rację. Raczej żaden zwierzak nie będzie się od dołu przebijał poprzez podsypkę/żwir/kamienie, by sobie pomieszkać w styropianie. Znajdowałem gniazda mrówek, czy myszy w styro, ale było to pod "fachowym" ociepleniem ścian, obsypanym uprawną (kwiatki itp) ziemią  :smile: 

Ale..znalazłem coś...nie żeby Cię straszyć itd. Jest to z oferty jaką dostałem:
Jeszcze coś na temat stosowania EPS pod płytą fundamentową: Niektóre firmy (i konstruktorzy) stosują EPS 200 pod płytą jako tańszą alternatywę. EPS 200 wytrzymuje nacisk długotrwały przy odkształceniu do 2% 4-6t/m². Ponieważ ten podkład należy traktować w obliczeniu fundamentu jako grunt, wychodzi wtedy dopuszczalny odpór gruntu maks. 60kN/m². Natomiast przy projektowaniu fundamentów przyjęty odpór gruntu jest zazwyczaj min 150kN/m². W przypadku XPS dopuszczalny współczynnik jest do 185kN/m². Widać z tego, że EPS jako izolacja pod fundamentem nie nadaje już na etapie projektowaniu! Żaden producent nie poleca stosowanie EPS 200 pod płytą fundamentową! Nie ma długookresowych badań na temat pełzanie materiału. Poza tym ze względu na dyfuzyjność oraz nasiąkliwość EPS200 nie nadaje się do takich zastosowań.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wezmę dla testów kawałek tego XPS i zakopię i wsadzę do wody dla testów.


Był już taki test na forum  :wink: Z tego co pamiętam XPS był porównywany z EPS.Szukajcie Henok-a   :smile: Dlatego młodzieży trzeba prostować  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale..znalazłem coś...nie żeby Cię straszyć itd. Jest to z oferty jaką dostałem:Jeszcze coś na temat stosowania EPS pod płytą fundamentową: Niektóre firmy (i konstruktorzy) stosują EPS 200 pod płytą jako tańszą alternatywę. EPS 200 wytrzymuje nacisk długotrwały przy odkształceniu do 2% 4-6t/m². Ponieważ ten podkład należy traktować w obliczeniu fundamentu jako grunt, wychodzi wtedy dopuszczalny odpór gruntu maks. 60kN/m². Natomiast przy projektowaniu fundamentów przyjęty odpór gruntu jest zazwyczaj min 150kN/m². W przypadku XPS dopuszczalny współczynnik jest do 185kN/m². Widać z tego, że EPS jako izolacja pod fundamentem nie nadaje już na etapie projektowaniu! Żaden producent nie poleca stosowanie EPS 200 pod płytą fundamentową! Nie ma długookresowych badań na temat pełzanie materiału. Poza tym ze względu na dyfuzyjność oraz nasiąkliwość EPS200 nie nadaje się do takich zastosowań.


Szukaj aż się wystraszysz chociaż już się boisz i średniowieczne fundamenty robisz.Ja tam się nie bałem,ba,płyta stoi a raczej dom na niej od 6 lat na EPS200 wedle projektu i wyliczeń  KONSTRUKTORA i ma się dobrze ale jak sierota to sierota. A to tekst w stylu Brinkmana-ss  :wink:  moderowano.

----------


## kaszpir007

Lekko przesadzacie ...Przez wiele lat budowano płyty fundamentowe na EPS100 i nie słyszałem aby ktoś na forum informował że coś złego się dzieje ...Niedaleko mnie deweloper od około 4-5 lat buduje domy na płycie fundamentowej i na EPS100 ...Mam kilku znajomych na tym osiedlu i nie słyszałem aby się coś złego działo.Ale EPS100 to lekka już przesada i osobiscie uważam że jednak jak nie XPS to chociaż EPS200.Co do namakalności to w kapokach od dziesiątek lat jest stosowany styropian.Styropian baaaaaardzo kiepsko nasiąka wodą i trzeba naprawdę baaaaaardzo dużo czasu aby lekko nasiąkł. Nawet jakby nasiąkł to przecież później sam się osuszy , no chyba że ktoś buduje dom na bagnie albo w wodzie ...Dlatego też nie ma sensu a nawet jest glupotą dawanie folii pod styropian ułożony na piasku , bo w tym przypadku blokujemy sobie możliwość ewentulanego pozbycia się wilgoci.Co do szkodników. Szkodniki żyja w warstwie humusu i w warunkach dla nich najkorzystniejszych. Mocno zbity i utwardzony piasek , żwir , bez warstwy humusu nie jest dla nich komfortowym miejscem do życia i wybiorą taki który jest dla nich optymlany i komfortowy ...Myślę że każdy KB wyśmieje pomysły "zabezpieczenia" się przed gryzoniami , ale jak ktoś nie ma co z kasą zrobić to oczywiście może pod płytą wylać z 20cm betonu ze zbrojeniem aby "myszy" się nie dostały do styropianu  :wink: Kto bogatemu zabroni ..

----------


## Dżoana1

Witam.
Coś nie mogę cytować bo ciągle mi się kręci i kręci i nie ładuje strony  :sad:  
Anna co do ceny to chyba telefonicznie Pan pominął podatek 8% vat bo dopiero na maila dostałam cenę 350 (+8% vat) :/ Czyli wcale tak mało nie wyjdzie za metr. Zobaczę co Brinkmann mi powie. Wysłałam im rzuty domu. 

Nie wiem jak mam sie zabrać za to aby wyliczyć ile by kosztowały zwykłe fundamenty i to wszystko co zawiera już w sobie płyta czyli wypusty pod media. Pomijając ogrzewanie bo trochę poczytałam i odradzają płytę grzewczą.  Będzie gaz więc i tak wchodziłoby pod uwagę tylko wodne ogrzewanie a nie wiem czy każda firma robi grzewczą na wodę. 
Projektant jak mówiłam odradza ale myślę że przez brak doświadczenia właśnie z płytami. Nie wiem kogo się radzić  :big tongue:  Czy dać sobie spokój z płytą i skupić się na ławach?  :big grin:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Witam.
> Coś nie mogę cytować bo ciągle mi się kręci i kręci i nie ładuje strony


I wtedy musisz kliknąć jeszcze raz, i działa cytowanie  :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.Coś nie mogę cytować bo ciągle micsię kręci i kręci i nie ładuje strony  Anna co do ceny to chyba telefonicznie Pan pominął podatek 8% vat bo dopiero na maila dostałam cenę 350 (+8% vat) :/ Czyli wcale tak mało nie wyjdzie za metr. Zobaczę co Brinkmann mi powie. Wysłałam im rzuty domu. Nie wiem jak mam sie zabrać za to aby wyliczyć ile by kosztowały zwykłe fundamenty i to wszystko co zawiera już w sobie płyta czyli wypusty pod media. Pomijając ogrzewanie bo trochę poczytałam i odradzają płytę grzewczą.  Będzie gaz więc i tak wchodziłoby pod uwagę tylko wodne ogrzewanie a nie wiem czy każda firma robi grzewczą na wodę. Projektant jak mówiłam odradza ale myślę że przez brak doświadczenia właśnie z płytami. Nie wiem kogo się radzić  Czy dać sobie spokój z płytą i skupić się na ławach?


Dac sobie spokój z płytą wykonywaną przez obcą firmę bo zrobią tak samo czyli wg projektu jak zwykli budowlancy do np.ścian i stropu.a skasuja za to kosmiczne pieniądze za fatyge,dojazd,transport itp.Brinkman stosuje zbrojenie rozproszone zamiast siatki z prętów i ja bym na to nie poszedł.Dlatego straszy co poniektórych bo jego zbrojenie wymaga innego podejścia do konstrukcji płyty.

----------


## annatulipanna

Dżoana, kliknij 2x to Ci się załaduje odpowiedź z cytatem. Forum nie domaga i nie ma edycji tekstu (cały panel wsiąkł).
No właśnie dziwiła mnie Twoja cena za płytę, bo mi więcej wychodziło w Legalett.
Wyślij jeszcze zapytanie do MegaTherm, u nich było taniej.
Nie pomogę z wyliczeniem kosztów w przypadku zwykłych fundamentów, bo ja tego nie robiłam (byłam zdecydowana na płytę i już  :wink: ).
Musiałabyś zapytać hydraulika, ile bierze za rozprowadzenie wody na parterze, doliczyć materiały, później hydroizolacja, styropian na chudziak, wylewki, ogrzewanie itd. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, żeby tradycyjnie wyszło taniej, ale może się mylę. Oczywiście mówię o sytuacji, w której i tak trzeba wynająć ekipy, a nie, kiedy ktoś zrobi jakiś etap samodzielnie. I kiedy płyta jest docelową posadzką i nie wymaga dodatkowej izolacji i wylewek. 
Moi projektanci też nie mieli doświadczenia z fundamentem płytowym, dlatego zdecydowałam się na firmę specjalizującą się w tej dziedzinie. 
Kto odradza płytę grzewczą? Takie płyty funkcjonują od wielu lat, nawet w Polsce i właściciele domów nie narzekają. Wszystkie firmy wymienione tutaj na forum, robią płyty z ogrzewaniem wodnym.
Jedynie musisz zdawać sobie sprawę, że ogrzewanie w płycie zachowuje się zupełnie inaczej, niż w zwykłej wylewce i zastanowić się, czy taka bezwładność Tobie odpowiada. Ja w obecnym domu mam piece akumulacyjne, także z pełną świadomością wybrałam ogrzewanie podłogowe akumulacyjne.
Nie będę Cię namawiała na płytę, ani odradzała ław  :wink:  Musisz sama podjąć świadomą decyzję, a wtedy każda będzie dobra  :wink: 
Powodzenia!!!

----------


## Dżoana1

> I wtedy musisz kliknąć jeszcze raz, i działa cytowanie


A no faktycznie działa  :big tongue: 




> Nie będę Cię namawiała na płytę, ani odradzała ław  Musisz sama podjąć świadomą decyzję, a wtedy każda będzie dobra 
> Powodzenia!!!


No muszę muszę  :big tongue:  
Co do odradzania grzewczej to na Fb  trochę osób odradzało mi jak pytałam o płytę grzewczą. Nie znam tych wszystkich pojęć więc teraz trudno mi przytoczyć dlaczego.  Do Megatherm pisałam ale nie odpisali jeszcze. 

Budowa to mega wielkie wyzwanie  :big grin:  Wolałaby już środek robić, meblować  :big tongue:  

Do tego ciągle dumamy nad stropem. W projekcie jest gęstożebrowy a projektant proponuje żelbetowy jak najcienszy. Poddasze póki co to będzie tylko stryszek i być może w przyszłości dorobimy tam jeden pokój z łazieneczką. Ale to znak zapytania bo  może być tak  że nigdy tam  nic nie będzie prócz graciarni.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Witam.Coś nie mogę cytować bo ciągle mi się kręci i kręci i nie ładuje strony  Anna co do ceny to chyba telefonicznie Pan pominął podatek 8% vat bo dopiero na maila dostałam cenę 350 (+8% vat) :/ Czyli wcale tak mało nie wyjdzie za metr. Zobaczę co Brinkmann mi powie. Wysłałam im rzuty domu. Nie wiem jak mam sie zabrać za to aby wyliczyć ile by kosztowały zwykłe fundamenty i to wszystko co zawiera już w sobie płyta czyli wypusty pod media. Pomijając ogrzewanie bo trochę poczytałam i odradzają płytę grzewczą.  Będzie gaz więc i tak wchodziłoby pod uwagę tylko wodne ogrzewanie a nie wiem czy każda firma robi grzewczą na wodę. Projektant jak mówiłam odradza ale myślę że przez brak doświadczenia właśnie z płytami. Nie wiem kogo się radzić  Czy dać sobie spokój z płytą i skupić się na ławach?


Jak dla mnie korzystanie z firmy która zajmuje się TYLKO płytami nie ma sensu ekonomicznego , bo płyta wykonana przez taką firmę ZAWSZE wyjdzie najdrożej ...Płytę niech wykona ta sama firma co będzie robiła SSO.Co do ogrzewania w płycie to ja nie chciałem . Powody ?1. Aby to wykonać i od razu co do centrymetra ustalić gdzie mają być wyjścia na wodę hydraulika i itd trzeba naprawdę super precyzji. Czy się to uda ? Jak się trafi na idealną brygadę to tak , ale w większości może to być gra w rosyjską ruletkę.U nas brygada nie chciała takiej płyty robić mimo że płyty robi bardzo czesto i widać mieli rację , bo się okazało że się 'walnęli" z rurami fi110 o kilkanaście centrymetrów. Problemu nie było , bo późnej i tak dawałem styropian i wylewkę i hydraulik przerobił.Później nie wiedzieliśmy czy chcemy brodzik płaski czy bez brodzika. Skończyło się że cześciowo skuwałem wylewkę , bo jednak mamy brodziki płaskie gdzie syfon cześciowo wchodzi w wylewkę.2. EPS100 jest tańszy od XPS czy EPS200 . Jak się podzieli styropian na ten pod płytą i na płycie to można trochę grosza zaoszczedzić.3. Aby zamonotwać drzwi , okna balkonowe trzeba już przy wylewaniu płyty odpowiednio "zfrezować" płytę aby później dało się zamontowac okna 4. Jak damy ogrzewanie na całości w płycie to nie ma możlowości regulacji (korekty) temepratur w pomieszczeniach , bo grzejmy od raz całość5. W razie awarii rury łatwiej skuć wylewkę i szybko naprawić niż ... skuć płytę I chyba tyle ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Do tego ciągle dumamy nad stropem. W projekcie jest gęstożebrowy a projektant proponuje żelbetowy jak najcienszy.


Przy takiej alternatywie - monolit. Gęstożebrowy teoretycznie wychodzi taniej. Zazwyczaj niewiele (chyba, że wykonawca na monolityczny da zaporową cenę robocizny żeby zniechęcić). Teoretycznie, bo jak policzysz, że przy grubszym stropie trzeba więcej elewacji (albo masz niższe pomieszczenie) to wychodzi na to samo, albo i taniej monolit.

A co do porównania płyta vs ławy - klik w sygnaturce.

----------


## Arturo72

> Do tego ciągle dumamy nad stropem. W projekcie jest gęstożebrowy a projektant proponuje żelbetowy jak najcienszy. Poddasze póki co to będzie tylko stryszek i być może w przyszłości dorobimy tam jeden pokój z łazieneczką. Ale to znak zapytania bo  może być tak  że nigdy tam  nic nie będzie prócz graciarni.


No i widzisz,projektant proponuje zbrojona płytę stropowa   :wink: Nie będziesz chyba brała do tego obcej firmy ?Zbrojona płyta fundamentowa jest bardziej zbrojona i tyle.

----------


## Robaczywy

Bociankiewiczowie, czy możecie polecić jakąś firmę od aranżacji wnętrz? Muszę zrobić projekt salonu, a w zasadzie całego otwartego dołu, tj. kuchnia, salon, jadalnia. Przede wszystkim chodzi o projekt oświetlenia - to jest kluczowa sprawa. Jak to robiliście u siebie? Firma, czy sami?

----------


## Dżoana1

Witam po weekendzie  :smile: 
Właśnie dostaliśmy opinię geotechniczną i nie wiem czy płyta jednak nie będzie koniecznością. Wysoki stan wody gruntowej  :sad: 

1. Warunki budowlane należy uznać za dostateczne. Rodzime podłoże gruntowe
kwalifikuje się do bezpośredniego płytkiego posadowienia fundamentów
projektowanego obiektu budowlanego. Niekorzystnym czynnikiem jest wysoki poziom
wód gruntowych.
2. Ze względu na warunki gruntowo-wodne i rodzaj inwestycji obiekt budowlany
zalicza się do I kategorii geotechnicznej.
3. Do obliczeń statycznych posadowienia obiektu zaleca się przyjęcie parametrów
geotechnicznych warstwy IIb, które ustalono metodą „B” wg. pkt. 3.2. PN-81/B-03020.
4. Rozwiązanie fundamentowania winno nie dopuścić do pojawienia się wody
gruntowej w wykopie fundamentowym. Stąd podczas robót ziemno - fundamentowych
koniecznym może okazać się wykonanie roboczego odwodnienia wykopu. Zaleca się
wykonywanie robót ziemnych w okresie suchym.
5. Zwierciadło wody gruntowej w dniu 15.06.2018 występowało płytko. Stąd nie zaleca
się podpiwniczenia budynku oraz odpowiednie wyniesienie posadzki parteru - ok. 0,5
m ponad projektowane rzędne terenu otaczającego.
6. Poddaje się pod rozwagę posadowienie obiektu na płycie fundamentowej. Dla
posadowienia obiektu należałoby usunąć humus, po czym wykonać nasyp budowlany
z dobrze uziarnionej pospółki z zagęszczeniem warstwami do wskaźnika
zagęszczenia Is≥0,98.
7. W obliczeniach posadowienia fundamentów proponuje się przyjąć głębokość
przemarzania gruntów min. 1,0 m ppt /wg. PN-81/B-03020 – 0,80 m ppt./.
..................

A jeśli nie płyta to jakie rozwiązanie aby nie zbankrutować?  :big tongue:   :sad:

----------


## martingg

chyba nie ma innego wyjścia? w zależność od projektu płyta nie musi być dużo droższa, a  podniesienie terenu o te 0,5m nie musi kosztować miliona monet  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> chyba nie ma innego wyjścia? w zależność od projektu płyta nie musi być dużo droższa, a  podniesienie terenu o te 0,5m nie musi kosztować miliona monet


Powiem więcej,płyta przy odpowiednim podejściu do niej będzie w koszcie fundamentów lawowych Z tym,że warunkiem jest,że nie budujemy domu "pod klucz"

----------


## agb

Jak z dostępnością Silki w mazowieckim? Bo dostaję sprzeczne informacje  :wink:

----------


## martingg

Jeżdżąc po okolicy rowerem u mnie ma składach sam solbet i porotherm  :wink:  a mijam 3-4 składy po drodze ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeżdżąc po okolicy rowerem u mnie ma składach sam solbet i porotherm  a mijam 3-4 składy po drodze ...


W mojej okolicy w promieniu 40km nie zaznasz silikatu na składzie.W 42km spotkałem ale był drogi i kupiłem na oddalonym ode mnie o ok 200km tzn od bezpośredniego przedstawiciela grupysilikaty który zaopatrywal składy...Fabryka ma swoich dużych przedstawicieli To taka podpowiedź...

----------


## agb

Leżeć, to leży na każdym składzie. Pytam o zakup i dostawę na budowę.

----------


## Owczar

Zapytaj w gold trade. Przedstawiciel mówił, że mają, ale nie kojarzył ile. Ja już zamówiłem w innym miejscu, podobno ma być na czas, ale zobaczymy...

Co do wykonania płyty przez firmę, która się w tym nie specjalizuje. U mnie ekipa robi po raz pierwszy. Początkowo byli sceptycznie nastawieni, ale w połowie drogi sami przyznają, że czasowo wychodzi podobnie jak ławy, ale praca lżejsza. No i start budowy ścian będzie szybszy. Obok mnie ruszyła w tym samym czasie budowa. Tam są ławy tradycyjne z szalunkiem. Po tygodniu u mnie jest już kanalizacja i XPS przygotowany pod folię i zbrojenie, a tam niedokończony szalunek ław. Osób na tamtej budowie chwilami więcej. 

Kierownik budowy, który miał okazję pracować z firmami, które w płytach się specjalizują nie ma zastrzeżeń do tego etapu. Więc to po prostu sztuczne pompowanie balonika jako, że płyta w niektórych rejonach to nowość, więc musi kosztować. 

Materiałowo wyjdzie trochę drożej - XPS i zbrojenie są głównym powodem. Betonu wychodzi podobnie. Ale tutaj nie ma niby bloczków... Jednak mimo wszystko trochę drożej. 

Obecny stan u mnie:

----------


## Arturo72

> Zapytaj w gold trade. Przedstawiciel mówił, że mają, ale nie kojarzył ile. Ja już zamówiłem w innym miejscu, podobno ma być na czas, ale zobaczymy...Co do wykonania płyty przez firmę, która się w tym nie specjalizuje. U mnie ekipa robi po raz pierwszy. Początkowo byli sceptycznie nastawieni, ale w połowie drogi sami przyznają, że czasowo wychodzi podobnie jak ławy, ale praca lżejsza. No i start budowy ścian będzie szybszy. Obok mnie ruszyła w tym samym czasie budowa. Tam są ławy tradycyjne z szalunkiem. Po tygodniu u mnie jest już kanalizacja i XPS przygotowany pod folię i zbrojenie, a tam niedokończony szalunek ław. Osób na tamtej budowie chwilami więcej. Kierownik budowy, który miał okazję pracować z firmami, które w płytach się specjalizują nie ma zastrzeżeń do tego etapu. Więc to po prostu sztuczne pompowanie balonika jako, że płyta w niektórych rejonach to nowość, więc musi kosztować. Materiałowo wyjdzie trochę drożej - XPS i zbrojenie są głównym powodem. Betonu wychodzi podobnie. Ale tutaj nie ma niby bloczków... Jednak mimo wszystko trochę drożej. Obecny stan u mnie:


Gratulacje  :smile: Wiem,że dzisiejsza młodzież jest "spaczona" przez tragiczna edukację ale na końcu wychodzi,że to staruszek ma rację i mam tu także na myśli młodego w wieku 23 lat    :wink: Co do XPS,KONSTRUKTOR płyty wyliczyl,że EPS200 spełnia warunki wytrzymałościowe będąc pod płytą i jedynie kaprysem nowobogackiego byłoby dac tam XPS . Nie jestem nowobogacki ani nie miewam kaprysow zatem pod płytą jest EPS200.Ten sam KONSTRUKTOR wyliczył,że zamiast BK24 silikat 18cm sprawi,że dach nad głową mi się nie zawali i to zmienił.Czy tenże KONSTRUKTOR to samobójca biorąc sobie na klatę zycie innych  ?Myślenie i to logiczne a raczej zaniechanie uczenia tego to błąd dzisiejszej edukacji...A płyta powtarzam to bułka z masłem dla budowlańca,łatwiejsza i szybsza w wykonaniu niż ławy fundamentowe.Ale jak ktoś łapie się na obiecanki PIS finansowane z własnej kieszeni i to głównie w takich rejonach Polski gdzie cywilizacja jeszcze nie dotarla to co się dziwić...

----------


## Owczar

Znaczenie ma też nasiakliwosc. Mam zimą wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, więc ma to spore znaczenie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Znaczenie ma też nasiakliwosc. Mam zimą wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, więc ma to spore znaczenie.


EPS200 jest też w odmianie "aqua" ze zmniejszoną znacznie nasiakliwoscia.To po pierwsze a po drugie kilka lat temu HenoK przeprowadził test fizycznej nasiakliwosci kilku rodzajów styro w tym XPS i EPS kilka rodzajów Wnioski ? Proponuję poszukać i jednak myśleć a nie bezmyślnie czytać co marketing wymyślił na ulotkę ..http://yetico.com/produkt/aqua-epsp-200

----------


## Owczar

Ja patrzę na kartę produktu. 

Owszem, są EPS o zmniejszonej nasiąkliwości, tylko one są już niewiele tańsze niż XPS. Ten który podałeś na pierwszej stronie w wynikach wyszukiwania kosztuje 375zł. Jak przyrzymy się jego karcie, to szybko zauważymy, że dla wielu parametrów jest brak danych, a te które są mimo wszystko pod każdym względem ustepują przykładowemu XPS firmy synthos, który kupiłem na pierwszym składzie.

Przykładowo - wytrzymałość na ściskanie 200kPa, ale przy 10% odkształceniu - XPS przy tym obciążeniu ma 5%, czyli 2 razy mniej. 
Nasiąkliowść różni się niewiele, ale nadal na korzyść XPS-a. 

Ale co dla mnie jest ważne, brak deklaracji producenta na temat: Trwałości wytrzymałości na ściskanie w funkcji starzenia i degradacji.
Dla XPS jest podane dla wartości 110kPa.

Przy całości mojej inwestycji różnica w cenie to 1200zł - czyli tak naprawdę kosmetyka przy całości kosztów płyty i te kwotę chętnie dopłacę za mimo wszystko lepsze parametry produktu, na którym będzie stał cały dom - który w zamierzeniu buduję na całe życie. Dodatkowo XPS-a miałem na miejscu - wydali mi na WZ, co zostało czy zabrakło miałem od ręki.

----------


## agb

Owczar: materiał na ściany już masz? Ja dzwonię o silkę i nawet o cenie nikt nie chce gadać, bo nie ma. 
Widzę, że wybrałeś też bramę UniTherm Wiśniowskiego. Co skłoniło Cię do dopłaty do UniPro? Bo mam ten sam dylemat.

----------


## Owczar

Na działowe już podobno stoi na składzie, a na ściany zewnętrzne ma być w tym tygodniu. Zamawiałem jakieś 2 tygodnie temu. Za silke 24cm płacę 5,9 z transportem, więc zaporowo, ale nie było innego wyjścia :/

Ostatecznie będzie unipro. Mam w planie zamontowanie jej w warstwie ocieplenia na ramce z 10cm XPS-a i stalowej ramie. UniTherm jest sporo cięższa i byłby z tym większy problem. Sama różnica w energooszczędności jest tak mała, że montaż UniTherm zwróciłby się u mnie za 20 lat przy założeniu zawsze dodatniej temperatury w garażu. W tym czasie pewnie trzeba będzie wymienić bramę na nową. Montaż w ociepleniu wynika z tego, że chcę wydłużyć miejsca garażowe, a przy okazji będzie mniejszy mostek termiczny, więc UniPro spokojnie spełni moje oczekiwania.

----------


## martingg

> Na działowe już podobno stoi na składzie, a na ściany zewnętrzne ma być w tym tygodniu. Zamawiałem jakieś 2 tygodnie temu. Za silke 24cm płacę 5,9 z transportem, więc zaporowo, ale nie było innego wyjścia :/


nie probowales sciagac bezposrednio od producenta? allegro/olxy itp?

----------


## agb

Gdyby tylko u producenta było...
Dziś dowiedziałem się, że np w jednym składzie trochę jest, ale stoi jako reklama. Żeby klient pomyślał, że jest, a jak już wstąpi to zamówi  :big grin:  Transport prosto z zakładu to obecnie min. 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Owczar

Pisałem tutaj nie dawno właśnie o tym problemie. Wtedy to było 3 tygodnie z możliwością, że dłużej, bo była awaria. Gadałem z wykonawcą i twierdzi, że nasza silka czeka na znak sygnał. 

Zadzwoń do Artura z gold trade Warszawa Wschód. Mówił mi ostatnio, że coś mają, może wystarczy na start budowy.

----------


## martingg

> Gdyby tylko u producenta było...
> Dziś dowiedziałem się, że np w jednym składzie trochę jest, ale stoi jako reklama. Żeby klient pomyślał, że jest, a jak już wstąpi to zamówi  Transport prosto z zakładu to obecnie min. 2 tygodnie.


widze ze skłądy budlownae prawie jak brokerzy samochodowi a dajmy 50% rabatu na otomoto na a6 ktoś zadzwoni i mu sie wciśnie z 20% rabatu  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Znaczenie ma też nasiakliwosc. Mam zimą wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, więc ma to spore znaczenie.


Znalazłem:  https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post5874778

----------


## Owczar

Czyli to co deklarują producenci ma pewne odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości. 

XPS w tym wypada o wiele lepiej. Oczywiście trudniej też oddaje wodę, ale EPS chłonie ją szybko, więc przez cały czas gdy poziom wód gruntowych będzie wysoki, EPS będzie chłonął wodę tracąc właściwości termoizolacyjne. Przykładowo jeśli przez całą zimę będzie w wodzie, całą zimę będzie gorsza izolacyjność. XPS opiera się zdecydowanie lepiej, więc jego termoizolacyjność będzie sumarycznie lepsza. Na wiosnę, gdy poziom wód opada nasączony XPS nie jest problemem, bo temp są wyższe i może sobie spokojnie schnąć do zimy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czyli to co deklarują producenci ma pewne odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości. XPS w tym wypada o wiele lepiej. Oczywiście trudniej też oddaje wodę, ale EPS chłonie ją szybko, więc przez cały czas gdy poziom wód gruntowych będzie wysoki, EPS będzie chłonął wodę tracąc właściwości termoizolacyjne. Przykładowo jeśli przez całą zimę będzie w wodzie, całą zimę będzie gorsza izolacyjność. XPS opiera się zdecydowanie lepiej, więc jego termoizolacyjność będzie sumarycznie lepsza. Na wiosnę, gdy poziom wód opada nasączony XPS nie jest problemem, bo temp są wyższe i może sobie spokojnie schnąć do zimy.


To byl test EPS70 a EPS200 jest twardym i gęstym styro i tak łatwo nie przyjmuje wody jak miękkie styro.Jak będziesz miał kiedyś okazję to weź do ręki EPS200 i XPS. Pod względem twardości nie różnią się organoleptycznie.Zresztą fakturą też się nie różnią bo są gładkie.

----------


## Owczar

Na opaskę dałem EPS fundament Silver z nasiakliwoscią do 4%, ale opaska to sztuka dla sztuki gdy grunt nie jest wysadzinowy. Mam sporo kawałków XPS-a synthos, jak będzie czas to sprawdzę jak on ciągnie wodę. 

Tylko tak jak pisałem, EPS 200 z podobną nasiąkliwością jest niewiele tańszy od XPS, a przy braku infomracji o pełzaniu wolę dopłacić 20% do XPS-a.

----------


## Arturo72

> Na opaskę dałem EPS fundament Silver z nasiakliwoscią do 4%, ale opaska to sztuka dla sztuki gdy grunt nie jest wysadzinowy. Mam sporo kawałków XPS-a synthos, jak będzie czas to sprawdzę jak on ciągnie wodę. Tylko tak jak pisałem, EPS 200 z podobną nasiąkliwością jest niewiele tańszy od XPS, a przy braku infomracji o pełzaniu wolę dopłacić 20% do XPS-a.


Kiedyś różnica w cenie była mniejsza bo EPS200 kosztował 260 aqua 280 a XPS 460

----------


## Arturo72

> Kiedyś różnica w cenie była mniejsza bo EPS200 kosztował 260 aqua 280 a XPS 460


Widzę,że różnica podobna ale cena wyższa tam gdzie kupowałem:http://stanlux.istore.pl/pl/p/GENDER...RKING/21969632, http://stanlux.istore.pl/pl/p/GENDER...I-200/21969639

----------


## Owczar

Poleci ktoś ekipę z mazowieckiego, która bez kręcenia nosem podejmie się montażu okien w ramce z xps na taśmę rozprezna? Miałem dzisiaj długa rozmowę o tym że ta ramka nie wyeliminuje mostków i żadne argumenty nie działały. Dowiedziałem się  o że pianka jest o niebo lepsza niż taśma i bardziej odporna na warunki atmosferyczne.

----------


## Myjk

Aprel?

----------


## Owczar

Muszę się do nich odezwać.

A jak rozwiazujecie podbudowe pod okna?

Mam 10 cm styro w domu plus 7 posadzka z wykończeniem. Myślałem nad 10cm wylewka wypoziomowana do ciepłego parapetu. KB proponuje poszerzenia systemowe ale średnio mi się widzą pod ciepły parapet. Większość okien mam od podłogi. Ekipa proponuje taki próg 10cm wylany betonu. Bez sensu ciąć silke na pół, szczególnie że trzeba zrobić poziom.

----------


## Arturo72

> Muszę się do nich odezwać.A jak rozwiazujecie podbudowe pod okna?Mam 10 cm styro w domu plus 7 posadzka z wykończeniem. Myślałem nad 10cm wylewka wypoziomowana do ciepłego parapetu. KB proponuje poszerzenia systemowe ale średnio mi się widzą pod ciepły parapet. Większość okien mam od podłogi. Ekipa proponuje taki próg 10cm wylany betonu. Bez sensu ciąć silke na pół, szczególnie że trzeba zrobić poziom.


Poszerzenia systemowe są najlepszym rozwiazaniem a ciepły parapet wtedy jest zbednym gadżetem. a ramka z XPS wokół okna nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.Wysun okna 3cm w warstwę ocieplenia i tyle.

----------


## Owczar

Dlaczego ramka z XPS nie jest dobrym pomysłem? W ten sposób zwiększam ilość izolacji na krawędzi muru. Przykładowo bez ramki, krawędź muru jest osłonięta minimalnie - tyle co założony węgarek na okno. Jak dam np 5cm XPS, to krawędź będzie izolowana 7cm styorpianu zamiast dwoma. 

Jak na tym rysunku:
http://www.fasadasystem.pl/1_14_List...termiczne.html



Wysunięcie okna to większa rzeźba przy montażu.

----------


## Myjk

> A jak rozwiazujecie podbudowe pod okna?


Miałem 4,5cm do podlania w kuchni, pojechali betonem. Ja właśnie produkuję styro na ramki i będę jutro wyklejać.

----------


## Owczar

A ile zostawiasz na montaz okna z cieplym parapetem? 

Aprel robi u Ciebie? Pianka czy tasma?

----------


## Myjk

> A ile zostawiasz na montaz okna z cieplym parapetem? 
> Aprel robi u Ciebie? Pianka czy tasma?


Tak, Aprel, na 3cm ramce z pianą i taśmami. Cieply parapet ma AFAIR 7cm.

----------


## Myjk

Aha, te 5cm to chyba za dużo żeby zakotwić okno -- maksymalnie można dać 3cm.

Ps. Z czego stawiasz mury?

----------


## Owczar

Z silki. Zapytam firmę, która ma montować czy to będzie problem podczas kotwienia.

Z tego co widzę, to kotwa ma 75mm od zagięcia. Teoretycznie w silce na ostatnim otworze powinno dać się to przykręcić... Ale zobaczę co powiedzą.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dlaczego ramka z XPS nie jest dobrym pomysłem? W ten sposób zwiększam ilość izolacji na krawędzi muru. Przykładowo bez ramki, krawędź muru jest osłonięta minimalnie - tyle co założony węgarek na okno. Jak dam np 5cm XPS, to krawędź będzie izolowana 7cm styorpianu zamiast dwoma. Jak na tym rysunku:http://www.fasadasystem.pl/1_14_List...termiczne.htmlWysunięcie okna to większa rzeźba przy montażu.


Swego czasu na forum ten montaż był ostro krytykowany przez forumowych fachmanów od okien m.jareko,bwojtek i innych. Nie pamiętam o c tam dokładnie chodziło bo to lata 211/212 ale coś o rozkładzie sił.:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wysunięcie okna to większa rzeźba przy montażu.


Czy ja wiem ? Sam wykańczałem i jakoś szło  :wink: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post5436291

----------


## Owczar

A okna sam montowałeś czy jakaś ekipa? 

Mam wrażenie, że jak chce się czegoś niestandardowego, to patrzą od razu jak na nawiedzonego  :big grin:  Dzisiaj firma od okien zmieniła zdanie co do maks wysokości okien i twierdzi, że zamiast 244 bezpieczniej będzie 235, natomiast producent twierdzi, że bez problemu zrobi 250 przy moich założeniach.

----------


## Arturo72

> A okna sam montowałeś czy jakaś ekipa?


Okna montowała epika od okien ale wg mojego "widzimisie" czyli od razu wysunięte,ja jedynie sam je obrabiałem przy ocieplaniu bo sam ocieplałem dom  :smile: Też "kombinowałem" i były różne wariacje bo wtedy jedyny "poprawny" sposób na montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia to były kotwy JB-D ale był to koszt ok.6tys.zł i olałem ale akurat forumowi fachmany to łebskie goście pod tym kątem i rozumieli "powagę sytuacji"  :big grin:  https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post5053944

----------


## Myjk

Jak ktoś montował w ramkach na standardowych kotwach, to nic dziwnego że mogło być nie do końca właściwie. Aprel stosuje inne kotwy przy montażu na ramki niż przy montażu do muru, widać ktoś sobie wziął to do serca w ciągu tych minionych 6 lat.

----------


## marcin225

No to pierwsze efekty wichury na mojej budowie już są ;/

https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...t~oS3YzHd5pqU5

I to 30 minut po tym jak wyjechałem z niej. Dobrze że na nikogo nie spadło.

----------


## Doli.

> No to pierwsze efekty wichury na mojej budowie już są ;/
> 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...t~oS3YzHd5pqU5
> 
> I to 30 minut po tym jak wyjechałem z niej. Dobrze że na nikogo nie spadło.


Współczuję. Chociaż u nas komin stawiali jak już stały ściany do samej góry i była więźba...

----------


## Kaizen

> No to pierwsze efekty wichury na mojej budowie już są ;/
> 
> https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/...t~oS3YzHd5pqU5
> 
> I to 30 minut po tym jak wyjechałem z niej. Dobrze że na nikogo nie spadło.


To na klej było klejone? Jaki? Bo zaprawy nie widzę.

Szok, zeby nawet z prętami się wyfiknęło. Zdun Darek ma przy sklepie wolno stojący komin systemowy ver. demo od lat i trzyma się.

----------


## marcin225

> To na klej było klejone? Jaki? Bo zaprawy nie widzę.
> 
> Szok, zeby nawet z prętami się wyfiknęło. Zdun Darek ma przy sklepie wolno stojący komin systemowy ver. demo od lat i trzyma się.


Było na zaprawę sam widziałem jak to robili. Komin stal na środku 6m od posadzki wysoko niczym nie podparty. W sumie już jakiś czas temu się zastanawiAłem czy nie poleci. Nic to 1.2 tys w plecy.

----------


## marcin225

Pojawił się dylemat dzisiaj. Przyjechał facet od pomiaru okien (swoją drogą strasznie obcykany w budowlance bo mi kilka błędów wykonawczych pokazał i uczulił na kilka spraw) i okazało się , że również sprzedają bramy garażowe producenta który by mnie interesował. No ale w czym problem: w części garażowej mam w projekcie 10 cm styro na posadzce + 8 cm wylewki. Jakiś czas temu skłoniłem się ku temu żeby zrobić tak jak w części mieszkalnej czyli 15 cm styro , jeśli zwiększe  grubość styropianu to mi wyjdzie wysokość otworu idealnie 225 cm (czyli typowy), facet natomiast powiedział mi , że lepiej będzie zostawić jak w projekcie, wtedy wysokość otworu będzie 229 cm i można od góry ocieplić nadproże XPSem (te 4cm)... Wg niego nie ma większego problemu z montażem bramy po tym ociepleniu nadproża , jest trochę więcej pierdzielenia się ale spokojnie da radę i tak robią (inny mi mówił, że się nie da). Ocieplaliście nadproża od góry w bramach garażowych?  Taki mi wykład dał o mostku w tym miejscu i przemarzaniu nadproża , że sam już nie wiem co lepsze, te parę cm mniej styro w posadzce + ocieplenie nadproża czy też posadzka max ocieplona a nadproże nie ruszone.

----------


## Owczar

Mostek będzie na pewno i skłoniłbym się do jego rady. Boki też powinny być docieplone - nawet w projekcie z pudełka tak miałem. Aczkolwiek ja się zdecydowałem na montaż przed otworem. 

Bardzo Ci zalezy zeby miec 225? Może po prostu będziesz miał trochę niższy otwór.

----------


## marcin225

> Bardzo Ci zalezy zeby miec 225? Może po prostu będziesz miał trochę niższy otwór.


No jak będzie niższy otwór to też będzie niższa brama nietypowa a w konsekwencji tego wyższa cena  :big grin:  A bramy mam dwie  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Z tego co kojarzę to jest kilka standardowych wysokości bram. Na pewno dla wiśniowski. 

Mi np wyceniali 220cm.

----------


## Doli.

> Pojawił się dylemat dzisiaj. Przyjechał facet od pomiaru okien (swoją drogą strasznie obcykany w budowlance bo mi kilka błędów wykonawczych pokazał i uczulił na kilka spraw) i okazało się , że również sprzedają bramy garażowe producenta który by mnie interesował. No ale w czym problem: w części garażowej mam w projekcie 10 cm styro na posadzce + 8 cm wylewki. Jakiś czas temu skłoniłem się ku temu żeby zrobić tak jak w części mieszkalnej czyli 15 cm styro , jeśli zwiększe  grubość styropianu to mi wyjdzie wysokość otworu idealnie 225 cm (czyli typowy), facet natomiast powiedział mi , że lepiej będzie zostawić jak w projekcie, wtedy wysokość otworu będzie 229 cm i można od góry ocieplić nadproże XPSem (te 4cm)... Wg niego nie ma większego problemu z montażem bramy po tym ociepleniu nadproża , jest trochę więcej pierdzielenia się ale spokojnie da radę i tak robią (inny mi mówił, że się nie da). Ocieplaliście nadproża od góry w bramach garażowych?  Taki mi wykład dał o mostku w tym miejscu i przemarzaniu nadproża , że sam już nie wiem co lepsze, te parę cm mniej styro w posadzce + ocieplenie nadproża czy też posadzka max ocieplona a nadproże nie ruszone.


My ocieplamy i nadproże i boki styropianem 5cm. Otwór został specjalnie poszerzony o te 5cm. Wydaje mi się, że jakbyś nawet zostawił te 15cm na podłodze i zamówił bramę 225cm, to po prostu 5cm od góry będzie ja zasłaniać ocieplenie nadproża. To chyba nie problem?

----------


## Busters

Ja mam na nadprożu i po bokach po 10cm styro.Nie wiem po co xps tam? Ale rada jak najbardziej sluszna

----------


## marcin225

> My ocieplamy i nadproże i boki styropianem 5cm. Otwór został specjalnie poszerzony o te 5cm. Wydaje mi się, że jakbyś nawet zostawił te 15cm na podłodze i zamówił bramę 225cm, to po prostu 5cm od góry będzie ja zasłaniać ocieplenie nadproża. To chyba nie problem?


No nie wiem czy nie będzie to miało wpływu na działanie bramy.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak firma montująca bramę twierdzi, że "nie da się" zamontować w tak ocieplonym otworze, to domyślam się, że czas szukać innych montażystów?

----------


## agb

Obawiam się, że jak ich zmusisz/przekonasz, to odstawią jaką rzeźbę i nie będziesz zadowolony z efektu. Lepiej takich co robili i nie widzą problemu.

----------


## Owczar

Ja miałem problem ze znalezieniem formy, która zamontuje bramę w świetle otworu, ale ostatecznie znalazła się taka, która robiła takie rzeczy i bez problemu wyceniła usługę.

----------


## marcin225

Dobra dzwoniłem już do faceta od okien i potwierdził , że spokojnie można doklejać od góry i po bokach styrodur (po bokach żeby nie przesadzić ) , na funkcjonowanie bramy i jej montaż nie ma to wpływu przynajmniej dla ich montażystów. Także od góry dam 5 cm XPS a po bokach się zastanowie ale minimum 2-3 cm dla spokoju sumienia.

----------


## Owczar

Zamiast XPS daj lepiej grafitowe styro. 2-3 to trochę mało.

----------


## marcin225

XPS też sprzedają grafitowy

----------


## Owczar

Tylko ogólnie XPS nie mam tutaj większego sensu. Żadnych obciążeń nie przenosi  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> XPS też sprzedają grafitowy


Tyle, że zapłacisz ze 2x drożej. A jedyna korzyść w tym miejscu, to lambda lepsza o 3,3%

----------


## marcin225

> Tyle, że zapłacisz ze 2x drożej. A jedyna korzyść w tym miejscu, to lambda lepsza o 3,3%


Miałem na myśli    http://allegro.pl/styropian-gias-sty...788083810.html

Zostało mi trochę po ocieplaniu nadproży to wykorzystam.

----------


## Stafik73

Mam pytanko do budujących w okolicach Wrocławia.Czy może ktoś polecić jakiś tynkarzy cementowo-wapiennych.Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Zuzka nowa

Witaj Stafik,wczoraj zgłębiałam temat.Innymi słowy:weszlam na olx-a i poszukałam ogłoszenia tynkarzy "maszynowych" na Dolnym Śląsku.Podzwoniłam do najbliższych mnie aby poznać cenę za m2-są one prawie jednakowe.Myślę,że pojdę tym tropem.No bo czy maszyną można coś "spipczyć"?

----------


## Kaizen

> Myślę,że pojdę tym tropem.No bo czy maszyną można coś "spipczyć"?


A jak masz sukienkę szytą na maszynie, to można coś zepsuć? Czy każda taka sama?

----------


## Stafik73

Bardziej mi chodziło o sprawdzoną ekipę,mnie moja zostawiła na lodzie

----------


## ag2a

To nie maszyna tynkuje tylko nasze ręce...

----------


## Doli.

> No bo czy maszyną można coś "spipczyć"?


Maszyna tylko podaje tynk na ścianę. A potem następuje gładzenie "tymi rencami", więc tak, można skopać ten etap i to bardzo  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Stan "0" gotowy. 


Ma ktoś rozpisane kolejne etapy od stanu SSZ do samego końca? Musimy zaplanować terminy zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## martingg

Co to za dwie "dziury" po lewej ?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Stan "0" gotowy. 
> 
> 
> Ma ktoś rozpisane kolejne etapy od stanu SSZ do samego końca? Musimy zaplanować terminy zgodnie ze sztuką.


..... sorry, przeczytałem DO SSZ a nie od  :smile: 

Będziesz miał na płycie jeszcze jakieś wylewki?

PS - ja dziś po powrocie z krótkiego urlopu dostałem wreszcie 'papiery' i mogę zaczynać swoją budowę...uff  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Ma ktoś rozpisane kolejne etapy od stanu SSZ do samego końca. Musimy zaplanować terminy zgodnie ze sztuką.


U nas to było tak:
1. Rekuperacja - instalacja
2. Centralny odkurzacz
3. Elektryka, alarm
4. Instalacja wod-kan (plus wykucie miejsc na skrzynki podłogówki i założenie rozdzielaczy)
5. Tynki
6. Podłogówka
7. Wylewki
Tutaj dla mnie osiągamy stan deweloperski. Potem planuję:
8. Instalacja gazowa + przyłącza (u nas prawie w całości na zewnątrz budynku)
9. Kotłownia (piec, zbiornik CWU, zmiękczacz)
10. Kafle na podłodze + łazienka + kuchnia
11. Malowanie parteru
12. Parapety wewnętrzne
13. Biały montaż elektryki
14. Kuchnia (meble)
15. Łazienka (biały montaż)
16. Elewacja (ocieplenie + zbrojenie + gruntowanie) + parapety zewnętrzne + zamocowanie rur spustowych do rynien
17. Rekuperacja - montaż jednostki

Równolegle (lub później - zależy jak czas i kasa pozwolą) na poddaszu:
8a. Wykonanie podłogi na strychu.
9a. Ocieplenie dachu (strych + poddasze)
10a. Zabudowa K-G
11a. Podłogi (panele)
12a. Malowanie poddasza

Potem, w tak odległej przyszłości, że nie wiem:
18. Drzwi wewnętrzne
19. Schody.
20. Montaż odkurzacza centralnego
21. Wyrównanie działki + podjazd i chodnik
22. Ogrodzenie
23. Ogród
Obróbka komina

----------


## Myjk

No właśnie się zastanawiam czy robić OC teraz, czy dopiero po elektryce i tynkach (żeby mi przy tych operacjach nie zdewastowali rurek).

----------


## annatulipanna

*Myjku*, zdecydowanie rób OC po tynkach. Nie chciałbyś mieć tego całego syfu na folii i rurkach. No chyba, że zrobisz wylewki przed tynkami. Inaczej nie ma sensu.

----------


## Owczar

Te dwa zagłębienia są pod podnośnik nozycowy, który ma się chować w posadzce.

Tak, będę robił izolację 10cm od góry i wylewki. Płyta wyszła w miarę równo. Na środku z prawej są małe zagłębienia. Jedno na 10mm, drugie na jakieś 8mm. 

Dzięki Doli za rozpiskę, muszę teraz siąść i poplanowac. U mnie będzie grzanie scienno podłogowe, więc muszę się zgrać z tynkami i wylewkami.

----------


## marcin225

> *Myjku*, zdecydowanie rób OC po tynkach. Nie chciałbyś mieć tego całego syfu na folii i rurkach. No chyba, że zrobisz wylewki przed tynkami. Inaczej nie ma sensu.


Chyba odkurzacz centralny miał na myśli.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Chyba odkurzacz centralny miał na myśli.


No jasne, że miał na myśli odkurzacz  :wink: 
Naoglądałam się dzisiaj w dziennikach tych rurek (pozdrawiam Doli, j_t_m i karster  :wink: ) i jakoś się zasugerowałam  :roll eyes: .
Wybaczcie roztargnienie. Wiecie... czekałam na mecz...

----------


## sko87

No to przywitam się i ja  :smile:  
Co prawda ja już w trakcie budowy - aktualnie dekarz bawi się dachem  :wink:  
Prace zostały rozpoczęte połowie maja. 
Projekt robiony na zamówienie, dom na płycie fundamentowej, parterowy, pow. mieszkalna 98m2 + dodatkowo w bryle domu i kotłownia :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> pow. mieszkalna 98m2 + dodatkowo w bryle domu i kotłownia


Kotłownia ? Na bogato widzę  :wink:

----------


## Papucy

> No właśnie się zastanawiam czy robić OC teraz, czy dopiero po elektryce i tynkach (żeby mi przy tych operacjach nie zdewastowali rurek).


Ja robiłem przed ale nie kleiłem rurek i przed samymi tynkami to co było na ziemi poskładałem na bok.

----------


## sko87

> Kotłownia ? Na bogato widzę


Kotłownia jako pomieszczenie  :smile:  

Cały czas rozważam i się waham, czy robić piec na PELLET, czy gaz z własną butlą, czy może kablowe ogrzewanie elektryczne DEVI. 

Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy :/ 

Wiem, że najlepsza byłaby pompa, ale hydraulik wycenił mi ją za 67tys. (z podłogówką, robocizną itd). Niestety trochę przerosło to mój budżet. 

Chętnie rozważę Wasze opinie/ podpowiedzi  :smile: ))

----------


## Arturo72

> Kotłownia jako pomieszczenie  Cały czas rozważam i się waham, czy robić piec na PELLET, czy gaz z własną butlą, czy może kablowe ogrzewanie elektryczne DEVI. Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy :/ Wiem, że najlepsza byłaby pompa, ale hydraulik wycenił mi ją za 67tys. (z podłogówką, robocizną itd). Niestety trochę przerosło to mój budżet. Chętnie rozważę Wasze opinie/ podpowiedzi ))


Wszystko na opak i bez sensu i bez pomyslunku  :wink: Co prawda mały i dobrze ocieplony dom determinuje ogrzewanie prądem ale nie kablami bo to głupota.W cenie kabli Dev czyli jakieś 6-7tys.zl ze sterownikami masz wodną podlogowke napedzana kociolkiem na prąd np.Elterm za 2,5tys.zl. Kable nie mają żadnych zalet a pod podlogowke podepniesz wszystko.Ogrzewanie prądem takiego domu wyniesie Cię jakieś 1500zl ale do tego dochodzi cwu czyli ok.1200zl.Mówisz pompa ciepła z podlogowka ? A kto Ci każe brać jedną firmę i do montażu pompy i do podlogowki ? Czy jak weźmiesz pelllet to też łącznie z podlogowka ?Bzdura i stąd taka wycena bo zobaczyli,że mają przed sobą laika.Kupujesz pompę ciepła z montażem i to wszystko.Dla takiego domu z małym obciążeniem taka pompa to koszt ok.15-17tys.zl firm Panasonic,Atlantic,Daikin,LG,Samsung czy Fujitsu,do tego montaż 2-3tys.zl zasobnik ze 2tys.zl i w 20-22tys.zl się zmieścisz ale z rachunku 2,7tys.zl zejdziesz na poniżej 1tys.zl.Podlogowka ? Mając projekt podlogowki każdy Józek ją rozlozy wg projektu w ciągu jednego dnia i będzie cieszył się jak zarobi 1000zl a rurki i osprzęt to ok.2-3tys.zl.Paliwo stałe w nowym domu i to tak małym ?Nawet szkoda tego komentować bo sam kocioł na pellet to ok.12-15tys.zl do tego komin z obróbką ok.4tys. zl do tego jak widać przymusowe i dodatkowe pomieszczenie dla kotła w cenie nie wiem no i do tego obowiązkowy bufor ze 4tys.zl bo nie2 ma kotła na pellet o mocy 3kW a taki potrzebujesz w duże mrozy.Dlatego napisałem,że na bogato jak się wyrzuca2 kasę na kotłownię a później kominem  :wink: ,Przykładowe pompy ciepła dwóch firm :https://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-pana...422167003.html,http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-atlan...998464277.html

----------


## sko87

Arturo, 
Dlatego właśnie tu jestem, żeby ktoś mi doradził. 
Ja póki co błądzę. Co do ceny pompy o której mówiłam - 67tys. jest to cena pompy wierconej, z dwoma odwiertami po 100m głębokości. 
Co do podłogówki - masz coś przeciwko? Bo nie do końca rozumiem? 
Jakiekolwiek ogrzewanie nie zrobię, to na pewno będzie tam podłogówka, nie uśmiechają mi się grzejniki na ścianach. 
Co do domu - jest on na płycie ocieplonej 20cm styropianu XPS300, na podłodze będzie jeszcze pewnie 10cm styropianu. 
dach ocieplony 30cm wełny, ściany porotherm profi + 20cm styropianu, okna 5 komorowe, 3 szyby. 
Myślę, że to w miarę "ciepły" dom. 
Doradźcie coś proszę  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Zacznij od policzenia ozc. Do takiego domu będziesz potrzebował 2x mniej mocy niż Ci proponuje instalator. 2x100m to większy dom i nie tak dobrze ocieplony.

Jesteś pewien, że chcesz porotherm? Jest jakiś konkretny powód?

----------


## Myjk

> Kotłownia jako pomieszczenie


Przy takiej powierzchni każdy metr jest istotny. Z kotłowni zrób sobie pralnię.




> Cały czas rozważam i się waham, czy robić piec na PELLET, czy gaz z własną butlą, czy może kablowe ogrzewanie elektryczne DEVI.


Do takiej powierzchni absolutnie nie rób żadnego spalinowca! Tylko elektryka na drutach i do tego taki projekt aby połać dwuspadowego dachu wystawić na południe aby zamontować panele PV. Sprawdź czy nie dają dotacji, albo czy nie ma w planach.




> Wiem, że najlepsza byłaby pompa, ale hydraulik wycenił mi ją za 67tys. (z podłogówką, robocizną itd). Niestety trochę przerosło to mój budżet.


W tym wypadku nie będzie najlepsza.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, Dlatego właśnie tu jestem, żeby ktoś mi doradził. Ja póki co błądzę. Co do ceny pompy o której mówiłam - 67tys. jest to cena pompy wierconej, z dwoma odwiertami po 100m głębokości. Co do podłogówki - masz coś przeciwko? Bo nie do końca rozumiem? Jakiekolwiek ogrzewanie nie zrobię, to na pewno będzie tam podłogówka, nie uśmiechają mi się grzejniki na ścianach. Co do domu - jest on na płycie ocieplonej 20cm styropianu XPS300, na podłodze będzie jeszcze pewnie 10cm styropianu. dach ocieplony 30cm wełny, ściany porotherm profi + 20cm styropianu, okna 5 komorowe, 3 szyby. Myślę, że to w miarę "ciepły" dom. Doradźcie coś proszę


Spoko,spoko. W poście dot.kabli doczytałem,że jesteś kobietą a że mam słabość do płci przeciwnej zatem wg mojej najlepszej wiedzy  :wink: Najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie jednak pompa powietrze-woda ale kupiona jedynie z montażem bez podlogowki. Firmy instalacyjne wykonujące kompleksowo często znacznie zawyzaja ceny na podlogowke bo nie robią tego jako jedna firma tylko wynajmują podwykonawców i wszyscy muszą wtedy zarobić.Tak jak wyżej pisałem,z pompą zmieścisz się w cenie 20-22tys.zl a gruntowa dzisiaj nie ma żadnego ekonomicznego uzasadnienia poza dużą kasą dla sprzedawcy.Do tego zleć wykonanie profi projektu podlogowki i pierwszy lepszy instalator rozłoży Ci ją za psie pieniądze. Na projekcie będziesz miała ile czego kupić także prosta sprawa.Jeśli ogrzewanie prądem co też jest warte rozważenia to zamiast kabli wodna podlogowka plus takie oto ustrojstwo:https://allegro.pl/elterm-major-aszn...146596175.html Komfort i rachunki będą identyczne jak przy kablach a plus jest taki że w każdej chwili możesz podpiąć do ogrzewania np.pompę ciepła.Nawet nie myśl o paliwach stalych,wyrzuć kotłownię lub zrób tam czyste pomieszczenie a komina nie stawiaj.

----------


## Myjk

> Co do podłogówki - masz coś przeciwko? Bo nie do końca rozumiem?


Nie ma nic do podłogówki -- ma coś do kabli, bo jest zboczony (znaczy sam ich nie ma).  :big tongue: 




> Jakiekolwiek ogrzewanie nie zrobię, to na pewno będzie tam podłogówka, nie uśmiechają mi się grzejniki na ścianach.


Brawo, tak trzymać. Do tego jeszcze koniecznie Wentylacja Mechaniczna.




> Co do domu - jest on na płycie ocieplonej 20cm styropianu XPS300, na podłodze będzie jeszcze pewnie 10cm styropianu. 
> dach ocieplony 30cm wełny, ściany porotherm profi + 20cm styropianu, okna 5 komorowe, 3 szyby. 
> Myślę, że to w miarę "ciepły" dom. 
> Doradźcie coś proszę


Nie ma co myśleć, trzeba zrobić OZC (projektowe Obliczenia Zapotrzebowania na Ciepło). Jeśli chodzi o materiał na ściany, to jest Silka, beton komórkowy potem długo nic i dopiero porotherm. I nie sugeruj się tym, że wszyscy z tego budują, znaczy musi być dobry. Miliony much... itd.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja robiłem przed ale nie kleiłem rurek i przed samymi tynkami to co było na ziemi poskładałem na bok.


Dlatego właśnie chyba zrobię elektrykę, potem tynki, no i tu znowu się waham czy jedna warstwa styro i OC, potem druga warstwa, podłogówka, wylewka czy po prostu OC już na wylewkę, dwie warstwy styro, podłogówka i wylewka.

----------


## Arturo72

O OZC nie piszę bo to podstawa podstaw najlepiej jak jest zrobione jeszcze przed budową.Wtedy mamy komfort wybierania dowolnego źródła ciepła czym wplywamy na przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie i co trzeba podkreślić również na rachunki za cwu,które stanowią ok.40-50% zuzycia energii biorąc pod uwagę c.o+cwu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie ma nic do podłogówki -- ma coś do kabli, bo jest zboczony (znaczy sam ich nie ma).


I to jak jestem zboczony  :wink:  Ale to dlatego jak 7 lat temu dostałem wycenę na kable Elektry na 6,5tys.zl i to bez montażu.A jak dzisiaj zobaczyłem wycenę na Devi na 19tys.zl to aż szczena mi opadła.

----------


## Myjk

> I to jak jestem zboczony  Ale to dlatego jak 7 lat temu dostałem wycenę na kable Elektry na 6,5tys.zl i to bez montażu.A jak dzisiaj zobaczyłem wycenę na Devi na 19tys.zl to aż szczena mi opadła.


Kto każe kupować DEVI... Jak są dopłaty do paneli PV, to nawet nie ma się co zastanawiać. Jak nie ma, to w sumie też nie ma się co zastanawiać przy takim domu, szczególnie jak montaż będzie w przyszłym roku, bo ceny sukcesywnie spadają. Idź trochę z duchem czasu, bo ewidentnie się zatrzymałeś na jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniu pod postacią pompy ciepła, które są owszem dobrym rozwiązaniem ale do większych domów, tj. od 140m2+ ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Kto każe kupować DEVI... Jak są dopłaty do paneli PV, to nawet nie ma się co zastanawiać. Jak nie ma, to w sumie też nie ma się co zastanawiać przy takim domu, szczególnie jak montaż będzie w przyszłym roku, bo ceny sukcesywnie spadają. Idź trochę z duchem czasu, bo ewidentnie się zatrzymałeś na jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniu pod postacią pompy ciepła, które są owszem dobrym rozwiązaniem ale do większych domów, tj. od 140m2+ ...


Nie zatrzymałem się ale nie raz już pisałem,że nawet za darmo nie chciałbym PV żeby mi szpecily dach ? A po drugie 500zl za ogrzewanie za sezon odpowiada mi.Taki jestem,a co  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja nie wiem, skąd te ceny kabli takie wysokie macie??? 
Ja w zeszłym roku kupowałam na poddasze kable Elektry. Koszt na ok. 70 m2 podłóg, to 2632 zł. Za rozłożenie kabli zapłaciłam poniżej 2000 zł, ale mam rabaty  :wink:  Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z takiego rozwiązania. Włączam ogrzewanie przyciskiem na sterowniku, ustawiam parametry grzania (tylko II taryfa) i tyle roboty. Miejsca mi nie zajmuje ten system grzewczy, wysiłku żadnego nie wymaga. Pewnie, że drożej niż PC w użytkowaniu. Ale wyniki OZC utwierdziły mnie, że nie ma co ładować kasy w kredyt, i spłacać ileś więcej, skoro mogę mieć tani w montażu system grzewczy i przystępny cenowo w zużyciu. A jak jeszcze kiedyś dojdzie pv... a może nie będzie potrzebna  :roll eyes:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja nie wiem, skąd te ceny kabli takie wysokie macie??? Ja w zeszłym roku kupowałam na poddasze kable Elektry. Koszt na ok. 70 m2 podłóg, to 2632 zł. Za rozłożenie kabli zapłaciłam poniżej 2000 zł, ale mam rabaty  Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z takiego rozwiązania. Włączam ogrzewanie przyciskiem na sterowniku, ustawiam parametry grzania (tylko II taryfa) i tyle roboty. Miejsca mi nie zajmuje ten system grzewczy, wysiłku żadnego nie wymaga. Pewnie, że drożej niż PC w użytkowaniu. Ale wyniki OZC utwierdziły mnie, że nie ma co ładować kasy w kredyt, i spłacać ileś więcej, skoro mogę mieć tani w montażu system grzewczy i przystępny cenowo w zużyciu. A jak jeszcze kiedyś dojdzie pv... a może nie będzie potrzebna


Devi się ceni to fakt,sądzę,że z najdroższymi sterownikami było te 19000zlJa miałem 120m2 i za same 8 sterowników cena była 2500zl a 4000zl kable.Włączanie ogrzewania w każdym bezobslugowym źródle ciepła jest takie samo,też jednym przyciskiem na sterowniku włączam i też timer na II taryfę jest ustawiony  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Devi się ceni to fakt,sądzę,że z najdroższymi sterownikami było te 19000zlJa miałem 120m2 i za same 8 sterowników cena była 2500zl a 4000zl kable.


Mnie, specjaliści od płyty fundamentowej, wycenili podstawowe sterowniki na 415 zł/szt. Ja chciałam lepsze - u nich koszt ponad 700 zł/szt (ceny producenta podobno). No obłęd. Ostatecznie mam lansiarskie sterowniki w cenie tanich (które i tak są bardzo drogie) i to jeszcze jedną sztukę więcej bez dopłaty (należało mi się  :wink: ).




> Włączanie ogrzewania w każdym bezobslugowym źródle ciepła jest takie samo,też jednym przyciskiem na sterowniku włączam i też timer na II taryfę jest ustawiony


Wiem i uwielbiam  :wink:  Dlatego chwalę.

----------


## Owczar

Dom właśnie ma taki być - ergonomia i wygoda przede wszystkim   :smile:

----------


## martingg

> Kotłownia jako pomieszczenie  
> 
> Cały czas rozważam i się waham, czy robić piec na PELLET, czy gaz z własną butlą, czy może kablowe ogrzewanie elektryczne DEVI. 
> 
> Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy :/ 
> 
> Wiem, że najlepsza byłaby pompa, ale hydraulik wycenił mi ją za 67tys. (z podłogówką, robocizną itd). Niestety trochę przerosło to mój budżet. 
> 
> Chętnie rozważę Wasze opinie/ podpowiedzi ))


widzę iż już Ci tu "pomogli" z wyborem ogrzewania  :big grin:  ale fakt pompę ciepła gruntową to sobie daruj  :wink:  bo koszt to 40-50 tysi, a oszczędność przy kalkulatorze internetowym z tego co patrzyłem dla 150m2 parterówki ~~ vs pompa ciepła powietrzna to jakies 500pln rocznie także pompa ciepła powietrzna to jakieś 15-20 tysi przy twoim domu także różnica zwróci ci się po jakiś 40 latach  :wink:

----------


## sko87

> widzę iż już Ci tu "pomogli" z wyborem ogrzewania  ale fakt pompę ciepła gruntową to sobie daruj  bo koszt to 40-50 tysi, a oszczędność przy kalkulatorze internetowym z tego co patrzyłem dla 150m2 parterówki ~~ vs pompa ciepła powietrzna to jakies 500pln rocznie także pompa ciepła powietrzna to jakieś 15-20 tysi przy twoim domu także różnica zwróci ci się po jakiś 40 latach


Jeśli nie iść w pompy ciepła, to faktycznie zostają albo kable, albo podłogówka i piecyk elektryczny. 

Powiedzcie mi proszę jak to jest z tym grzaniem w II taryfie? Jak to wychodzi cenowo przy jakim metrażu domu. 

No i czy faktycznie jest ciepło w domu przy takich kablach, które właściwie cały dzień nie grzeją? 

Jak to się ma do rachunków za prąd, za urządzenia, które będą jednak używane w ciągu dnia?? Piekarnik, indukcja, TV itp??

----------


## Myjk

> Jeśli nie iść w pompy ciepła, to faktycznie zostają albo kable, albo podłogówka i piecyk elektryczny.


Kable to też podłogówka.  :big tongue:  Poważnie, zainteresuj się panelami PV, szczególnie czy nie dają dopłat. Za 20 tys. zł można zamontować paneli o mocy 4,5kWp i mieć z tego roczny uzysk ponad 4MWh. Z prosumentem odbierze się w zimie ponad 3MWh. Resztę się uzupełni z sieci (w taniej taryfie najlepiej). Ale jak dają dopłaty, tak jak w Wawie dawali,  15 tys. zł, to można prawie drugie tyle dołożyć i mieć zerowe koszty prądu.




> Powiedzcie mi proszę jak to jest z tym grzaniem w II taryfie? Jak to wychodzi cenowo przy jakim metrażu domu.


Czytaj proszę co się pisze. Bierzesz projekt, dajesz audytorowi który wykonuje OZC i z tego obliczasz koszty grzania. Nie liczy się kosztów dla metrażu, bo musisz znać przybliżone zużycie energii przez dom, i to już mnożysz przez koszt kWh. U mnie prąd w 2T kosztuje 0,35 zł brutto z wszystkimi opłatami, ale można zdobyć po 0,30 i mniej. Jeśli dom zużyje 4MWh/rok to zapłącisz odpowiednio 1400 lub 1200 zł za grzanie prądem. Do tego pewnie z 500 zł za CWU, w zależności ile zużywasz wody.




> No i czy faktycznie jest ciepło w domu przy takich kablach, które właściwie cały dzień nie grzeją?


Jest ciepło, bo do 2T montuje się bufor który zbiera ciepło w 2T i oddaje w 1T. Do tego jest też bufor cieplny który tworzy sam dom z murów i posadzki.




> Jak to się ma do rachunków za prąd, za urządzenia, które będą jednak używane w ciągu dnia?? Piekarnik, indukcja, TV itp??


Nijak. Mam taryfę G12W, pracuję w domu, gdzie chodzi mocny komp graficzny, do tego 3 monitory, jedzenie i picie robię w drogiej taryfie, często w lato chodzi też w dzień klima żeby nie skiełznąć, nie grzeję prądem (!) a i tak jest taniej niż z taryfą G11.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jeśli nie iść w pompy ciepła, to faktycznie zostają albo kable, albo podłogówka i piecyk elektryczny. Powiedzcie mi proszę jak to jest z tym grzaniem w II taryfie? Jak to wychodzi cenowo przy jakim metrażu domu. No i czy faktycznie jest ciepło w domu przy takich kablach, które właściwie cały dzień nie grzeją? Jak to się ma do rachunków za prąd, za urządzenia, które będą jednak używane w ciągu dnia?? Piekarnik, indukcja, TV itp??


Osobiście uważam tak jak Arturo , że zamiast kabli grzewczych lepiej zrobił podłogówkę i dać kocioł na prąd. Wyjdzie podobnie cenowo a będziemy mieli otwartą "furtkę" jakby jednak kiedyś chcieli grzać pompą , gazem czy co tam jeszcze w przyszłości będzie ...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Kable są łatwiejsze w samodzielnym ułożeniu i trudniej je uszkodzić. Nie ma opcji wycieku. Mają mimo wszystko parę plusów. Choć nie twierdzę, że są idealne.

----------


## Myjk

> Osobiście uważam tak jak Arturo , że zamiast kabli grzewczych lepiej zrobił podłogówkę i dać kocioł na prąd. Wyjdzie podobnie cenowo a będziemy mieli otwartą "furtkę" jakby jednak kiedyś chcieli grzać pompą , gazem czy co tam jeszcze w przyszłości będzie ...


Przypomnisz jaki był koszt Twojej PC oraz koszt m2 wodnej podłogówki? Koszt drutów już podała Anna powyżej to się porówna.

----------


## martingg

ceny mazowieckie jakie płacił znajomy:
m2 ulozenia podłogówki 28pln 
m2 ulozenia styro 5pln
materiał do podłogówki, rura rozdzielacz zaworami do siłowników, szafki, zawody odpowietrzniki haki klipsy otulina 5500pln

ceny dla 180m2

----------


## sko87

Ja dostałam taka wycenę (dlaczego ta drogo)? skoro to tylko 98m2?? 

2.	Osprzęt inst. c.o. – podłogówka                                         
TACONOVA, REHAU

2.1	Rozdzielacze inst. podłogowej  x13, obw. z rotametrami do regulacji pętli
2.2	Szafka podtynkowa dla rozdzielacza podłogówki z miejscem na automatykę
2.3	Złączki alternatywne do rozdzielacza 17 / 18 x 2,0
2.4	Klipsy mocujące  
2.5	Folia do ogrzewania podłogowego
2.6	Taśma dylatacyjna szer. 150 mm, grub. 8 mm
2.7	Rura grzewcza 17 / 18 x 2.0 PE – Xc ~ 2300 mb REHAU / KAN
2.8	Rura ochronna “peszel”
2.9	Rury przyłączeniowe do rozdzielaczy, odpowietrzniki + zawory, izolacja rurociągów

cena – 8 800 zł

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Strasznie dużo tej rurki. Przy naszej powierzchni 210m, mamy w projekcie 1,2km, a u Ciebie przy dwukrotnie mniejszej powierzchni, rurki jest prawie dwa razy więcej.

----------


## Doli.

> Ja dostałam taka wycenę (dlaczego ta drogo)? skoro to tylko 98m2?? 
> 
> 2.	Osprzęt inst. c.o. – podłogówka                                         
> TACONOVA, REHAU
> 
> 2.1	Rozdzielacze inst. podłogowej  x13, obw. z rotametrami do regulacji pętli
> 2.2	Szafka podtynkowa dla rozdzielacza podłogówki z miejscem na automatykę
> 2.3	Złączki alternatywne do rozdzielacza 17 / 18 x 2,0
> 2.4	Klipsy mocujące  
> ...


Czemu aż 2300mb? Ja na 208m2 powierzchni mam 1200mb (odstęp w większości co 15cm, w strefach brzegowych co 10cm). Powiedzmy, że garaż mam luźno rozłożony, ale to by doszło jakieś <100mb.

----------


## Pytajnick

Ojtam ojtam..Pewnie się ktoś w rodzinie fachowca buduje, więc sponsor na rury potrzebny  :wink: 
Ja przeprowadziłem luźne rozmowy z dwoma wykonawcami, to robocizna + materiał to 80-90pln/m2 pow domu, w zależności jakie sobie materiały wybiorę.

----------


## Myjk

Sobie zerknąłem do projektu mojej podłogówki: 176m2, 1631m rurki. Niezły przewał.  :big tongue:

----------


## martingg

może fachowiec bedzie układał rurke przy rurce? 100% powierzchni podgrzane ... nie znacie sie.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Haha, pewnie tak jest  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja dostałam taka wycenę (dlaczego ta drogo)? skoro to tylko 98m2?? 2.	Osprzęt inst. c.o. – podłogówka                                         TACONOVA, REHAU2.1	Rozdzielacze inst. podłogowej  x13, obw. z rotametrami do regulacji pętli2.2	Szafka podtynkowa dla rozdzielacza podłogówki z miejscem na automatykę2.3	Złączki alternatywne do rozdzielacza 17 / 18 x 2,02.4	Klipsy mocujące  2.5	Folia do ogrzewania podłogowego2.6	Taśma dylatacyjna szer. 150 mm, grub. 8 mm2.7	Rura grzewcza 17 / 18 x 2.0 PE – Xc ~ 2300 mb REHAU / KAN2.8	Rura ochronna “peszel”2.9	Rury przyłączeniowe do rozdzielaczy, odpowietrzniki + zawory, izolacja rurociągówcena – 8 800 zł


Bo tak jak z pompą tak i z podlogowka potraktowali Cię jak glupiutka blondynke  :wink:  I zeby nie było preferuje blad piękności  :smile: martingg podał Ci aktualne ceny na rozkładanie podlogowki,ceny rurek masz przecież na allegro i do tego możesz odnieść swoje wyceny na każdy towar.Koszt 1mb rurki to ok.2,5zl a w Twoim domu tych rurek wyjdzie max.800mb,ja mam właśnie 800mb ale 125m2. Projekt podlogowki prawdę Ci powie.Jak widać całościowy koszt podlogowki powinien wyjść ok.60-70zl/m2. Jeśli w ofercie będzie drożej goń dziadów.


> ceny mazowieckie jakie płacił znajomy:m2 ulozenia podłogówki 28pln m2 ulozenia styro 5plnmateriał do podłogówki, rura rozdzielacz zaworami do siłowników, szafki, zawody odpowietrzniki haki klipsy otulina 5500plnceny dla 180m2

----------


## kaszpir007

> Przypomnisz jaki był koszt Twojej PC oraz koszt m2 wodnej podłogówki? Koszt drutów już podała Anna powyżej to się porówna.


Dostępu do danych nie mam bo jestem prawie 1900km od domu  :smile:  Ale jesli dobrze pamiętam to podłogówka na 117m2 , z ułożeniem na markowych materiałach (rury Kan , rozdzielacze Capricorn) kosztowało mnie poniżej 5000 zł łącznie albo nawet mniej ...Materiały sam kupowałem.Pompa ciepła z całkowitym montażem kotłowni + bojler 300L + wszystkie potrzebne elementy to było niecałe 20tys. Dodatkowo od gminy zwrot 3000zł. Tylko nie wiem po co to porownanie ? U mnie jest pompa jest bojler 300L i itd ..A ciężko porównywać kompletną kotłownię z pompą ciepła z CO i CWU do samych kabli ...Gdyby do samej podłogówki doliczyć kocioł na prąd to same ogrzewanie mógłbym mieć za niecałe 7000zł.

----------


## Owczar

A z innej beczki. Poszliśmy z żoną oglądać parkiety i kupiliśmy 100m2 podłogi w fajnej cenie i złożyliśmy zamówienie na pozostałą część  :wink:  

Swoją drogą, ceny dębu będą rosły. Jest ryzyko ograniczneia wycinki po aferze z Puszczą. Podpisaliśmy już umowę na przyszły rok na montaż. Dzięki temu blokujemy cenę. Koszt za m2 z materiałem 60zł.

----------


## martingg

Silkatów miałeś szukać, a nie podłogi  :big grin: 

Powiem Ci iż moi rodzice poszli do Home Concept? przy blue city oglądać podłogi i wypatrzyli sobie jakiś tam model nie pamiętam jaki to parkiet (chyba dąb?)... po czym ojciec zadzwonił do producenta bo chciał jakąś kartę informacyjna? czy coś takiego ... w homeconcept była opcja tylko z ułożeniem za 250pln m2, jak ojciec zadzwonił do tego producenta gdzies pod bielska białą to mu ją sprzedali za 80pln m2 z przywozem od nich bo jeździ w nasze okolice często także z ułożeniem, lakierem itp itd wyszło chyba 110-120pln m2 lekka oszczędność ...

podrzuć na PW tą twoją podłogę zapisze sobie moze sie przyda  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Te 100m2 kupiłem za 160 z montażem więc cena naprawdę dobra w stosunku do innych sklepów - nawet w stosunku do allegro. Zdecydowaliśmy się na podłogę olejowaną - już jest zaolejowana u producenta. 

Podłogi chciałem kompleksowo - raz ze względnu na VAT, a 2 ze względu na te pozorną gwarancję.

----------


## martingg

ułożyłbym Ci za 5kę taniej  :big grin:  no to grejt  :smile:  może Cie niedługo nawiedzę na budowie  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeśli nie iść w pompy ciepła, to faktycznie zostają albo kable, albo podłogówka i piecyk elektryczny. Powiedzcie mi proszę jak to jest z tym grzaniem w II taryfie? Jak to wychodzi cenowo przy jakim metrażu domu. No i czy faktycznie jest ciepło w domu przy takich kablach, które właściwie cały dzień nie grzeją? Jak to się ma do rachunków za prąd, za urządzenia, które będą jednak używane w ciągu dnia?? Piekarnik, indukcja, TV itp??


Jako doświadczony w boju już przez ładnych kilka lat powiem swoje 10 groszy nawet  :wink: Po pierwsze OZC,wiem,że nie masz ale bazujemy na moim domu podobnie izolowanym i też na płycie ale ciut większym o 20m2.Zapotrzebowanie domu na energię wyszło 5500kWh,posiadam taryfę G12W gdzie "W" to jest ważny szczegół bo to oznacza iż od piątku od 22.00 do poniedziałku do 6.00 mamy do dyspozycji TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE tani prąd w cenie ok.0,30zl/kWh i to ma bardzo duży wpływ na całościowe zużycie prądu w domu bo w weekendy przynajmniej u mnie więcej prądu wtedy się zużywa niż w dzień powszedni bo od rana wszyscy są w domu,porządki,pranie,kompy,gotowanie itp.Koszt kWh w taryfie droższej to ok.0,62zl.Ale do rzeczy,chcąc grzać tylko w tańszej taryfie trzeba mieć możliwość akumulacji tej energii żeby starczyło na później zatem albo grubsza wylewka ok.9-10cm albo grzana płyta. Ja jestem hardkorem i polaczylem te dwie sprawy czyli rurki mam bezpośrednio na płycie a na to zasmazka w postaci wylewki 8-9cm także grzeje ok.33cm betonu. Oczywiście taka masa powoduje że grzanie odbywa się tylko w II taryfie z zachowaniem komfortu w okresie droższej taryfy.Teraz trochę matematyki,zapotrzebowanie domu jak pisalem to 5500kWh a Ty będziesz miała coś koło 5000kWh zatem gdybym grzal prądem za te 5500kWh placilbym 1700zl za ogrzewanie. Ale tu jest ALE bo jest jeszcze cwu,jako,że jestem blokmen gdzie od urodzenia taplalem się w wannie także i w domu jest tylko wanna bez prysznica. Na 3 osoby zużycie energii na cwu to ok.4000 kWh grzane w II taryfie daje nam 1200zl.Czyli podsumowujac gdybym grzal prądem to zużycie na c.o+cwu byłoby ok.9500kWh czyli 2900zl rocznie.Dla mnie była to kwota do przyjęcia dlatego chciałem prąd w domu ale nie kable   :big grin: . Ale po czasie stwierdzilem że jak jest możliwość zredukowania zuzycia i rachunków to czemu nie.Wpakowalem pompę p-w i tak targam nią 5 sezon grzewczy.Zużycie energii na c.o+cwu spadło mi do 3000-3300kWh rocznie czyli do 900-1000zl rocznie.I to chyba tyle w temacie grzania  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

martingg, gdybym jeszcze wiedział, że się tym zajmujesz  :big grin:

----------


## martingg

ba, zrobiłbym ci taką podłogę z palet ze mucha nie siada  :big grin: 




> martingg podał Ci aktualne ceny na rozkładanie podlogowki,ceny rurek masz przecież na allegro i do tego możesz odnieść swoje wyceny na każdy towar.Koszt 1mb rurki to ok.2,5zl


dodam iż fachowiec jest polecamy w okolicy i nie jest najtańszy  :wink:  także można parę stówek taniej znaleźć.

----------


## sko87

Panowie, 
A co myślicie, jakby faktycznie zrobić "wodną" podłogówkę i ten piecyk elektryczny, który Arturo polecał?? 
Do tego pewnie jakiś bufor/zbiornik na wodę musiałby stać w kotłowni? Ile litrów na 2 osoby? 
Myślałam też, żeby może panele fotowoltaiczne do tego dorzucić - dostałam ofertę na 7,13kW za 33tys. 
Co myślicie?

----------


## Owczar

Fotowoltaika bez dopłat się nie opłaca. Chyba ze zrobisz sam w dobrej cenie.

Szybkie pytanie - taśmy rozprężne czy pianka?

----------


## Arturo72

> Panowie, A co myślicie, jakby faktycznie zrobić "wodną" podłogówkę i ten piecyk elektryczny, który Arturo polecał?? Do tego pewnie jakiś bufor/zbiornik na wodę musiałby stać w kotłowni? Ile litrów na 2 osoby? Myślałam też, żeby może panele fotowoltaiczne do tego dorzucić - dostałam ofertę na 7,13kW za 33tys. Co myślicie?


Nie trzeba do tego żadnego bufora i to jest wielka zaleta tego kotła. Tak jak jest wtyczkę wpinasz do gniazdka i podlaczasz dwiema rurkami do rozdzielacza podlogowki a do cwu zwykły bojler 140l ze sterownikiem i timerem tak najlepiej,koszt jakiś 1tys.zl.Np: http://allegro.pl/bojler-elektryczny...897785439.html  ,za magazynowanie energii będzie odpowiadala Ci wylewka lub płyta.Zrób OZC dowiesz się wtedy ile potrzebuje dom energii i wtedy decyduj ale dla mnie PV są be.

----------


## Arturo72

> Szybkie pytanie - taśmy rozprężne czy pianka?


Ja mam na piance i ciężko mi zauważyć jak tam jest ale skoro nic nie czuje czyli musi być ok   :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Fotowoltaika bez dopłat się nie opłaca. Chyba ze zrobisz sam w dobrej cenie.


Mam odmienne zdanie. Liczyłem i jak się dom przygotuje (głównie chodzi o tę połać dachu na południe) i jest niewielki, tj. do 100m2  JUŻ się opłaca, bo montują panele w cenie 4k brutto za 1kWp. Zresztą z roku na rok jest coraz taniej i gdyby UE nie blokowała chin by chronić rodzimych producentów, to już by kosztowały poniżej 3k (w Australii dla przykładu płacą 2700zł za 1kWp bez dopłat).

----------


## Tomaszs131

> [...]Szybkie pytanie - taśmy rozprężne czy pianka?


Jeśli pianka to tylko na foliach paro-szczelnych i paro-przepuszczalnych.Mam okna na taśmach rozprężnych i jak do tej pory jest wszystko w porządku.

----------


## Owczar

Tak, zapomniałem wspomnieć, że pianka z taśmami. Widziałem na żywo montaż na taśmę rozprężną i podoba mi się jak to jest zrobione. Czy to taśmy rozprężnej trzeba stosować dodatkowo tasmy paro-szczelne i paro-przepuszczalne? Coś czytałem, że sama taśma rozprężna spełnia te funkcję. 

Co do fotowoltaiki, to sam badam temat i czekam, aż jeszcze trochę stanieje. Ale liczę, że może jakieś dopłaty na pompę i PV uda się dorwać.

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie została zastosowana taśma rozprężna typu Trio-band. Nie ma potrzeby osłaniania jej dodatkowo foliami.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzięki temu blokujemy cenę. Koszt za m2 z materiałem 60zł.


Szok. Mi oferty na 16x90x300-1200 kl.Rustik nie schodziły poniżej 208zł/m2 brutto bez listew (materiał z dostawą, klejenie, cyklinowanie, olejowanie). Zdecydowałem się dorzucić 30zł/m2 (14%) i będzie merbau.

----------


## Kaizen

> w cenie 4k brutto za 1kWp.


Tyle, że PV do prądu do ogrzewania nie ma sensu.
Wychodzi jakieś 800kWh/r (uwzględniając rozliczenie z ZE i spadek wydajności) za 4k zł brutto. Czyli jeżeli w 20 lat nie wydasz ani grosza na ubezpieczenie, konserwację, naprawy, wymianę falownika ani nic innego, co zwiększy koszty PV (wyłącznie instalacja) to wychodzi 4000zł/16000kWh=25gr/kWh. Tyle co tania strefa w G12.
A jak ktoś ma takie szczęście, że w 20 lat ani grosza nie wyda dodatkowo - to w lotka wygrywa z raz na miesiąc, więc bez sensu robić sobie kłopot z instalacją na dachy. I jeszcze kwestia prawa. To przy założeniu, że zasady się nie zmienią - co też jest naiwnym założeniem.

Za to do pokrycia prądu bytowego w drogiej strefie - może mieć sens. Ale ile tego wtedy trzeba? 2kVp?

----------


## sko87

Panowie, 
Reasumując - przy ogrzewaniu wodnej podłogówki piecykiem elektrycznym oraz dodatkowo bojler - korzystniej wyjdzie zrobić taryfę G12? 
Chyba ku temu będę się skłaniać. 
A powiedzcie mi jeszcze jedno - gdybym zdecydowała się na pompę powietrzną - zużyje dużo mniej prądu niż piecyk? Jakie to będą różnice??

----------


## Myjk

> Panowie, 
> Reasumując - przy ogrzewaniu wodnej podłogówki piecykiem elektrycznym oraz dodatkowo bojler - korzystniej wyjdzie zrobić taryfę G12? 
> Chyba ku temu będę się skłaniać. 
> A powiedzcie mi jeszcze jedno - gdybym zdecydowała się na pompę powietrzną - zużyje dużo mniej prądu niż piecyk? Jakie to będą różnice??


W zależności od uzyskanego COPu, 3-4x mniej. Tylko 3-4x więcej inwestycja kosztuje i to trzeba policzyć, a nie policzy się tego bez poznania projektowego zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło (OZC!). Także przestań w końcu zgadywać i zrób jak należy. Wybierz projekt, zbierz założenia co do materiałów, okien it. prześlij dane do audytora, zrobi OZC i wtedy usiądź do decyzji.

----------


## sko87

> W zależności od uzyskanego COPu, 3-4x mniej. Tylko 3-4x więcej inwestycja kosztuje i to trzeba policzyć, a nie policzy się tego bez poznania projektowego zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło (OZC!). Także przestań w końcu zgadywać i zrób jak należy. Wybierz projekt, zbierz założenia co do materiałów, okien it. prześlij dane do audytora, zrobi OZC i wtedy usiądź do decyzji.


Myjk, o jaki projekt Ci chodzi? domu?? 

Mój dom już stoi, w poniedziałek zaczynają kłaść dachówkę, więc nie rozumiem?? 

Okna również już zamówione. 

Cały czas waham się odnośnie ogrzewania i dlatego Was męczę  :smile:  A, że jestem kobietą, to więkoszść fachowców próbuje wcisnąć mi kit :/ 

Powiedz mi lepiej - do kogo się zgłosić, żeby policzyli mi to OZC? Bo charakterystyka energetyczna budynku, którą mam w projekcie, to pewnie nie to samo??

----------


## sko87

A i powiedzcie mi jeszcze proszę - jakie tynki robić wewnątrz - pomału zaczynam szukać ekipy... 

Hydraulik (z którym wstępnie rozmawiałam) powiedział mi, że przed robieniem instalacji hydraulicznej muszą być tanki - jak on rozłoży podłogówkę to tynkarze nie będą przecież po niech chodzić. Żeby zrobić tynki, to muszę mieć już okna, a te będą w połowie sierpnia. Wychodzi na to, że do tego czasu tylko elektryk może zrobić instalacje i zostaje nam czekanie... ???

----------


## Kaizen

W nowym domu trzeba dokładnie przeliczyć ozc, uwzglednić zyżycie bytowe i akumulacyjność. Może wyjść najkorzystniej g12, g12w, g12as czy g13. 

Kable to jakieś 6-7x taniej w montażu niż pc pw. Jakieś 3-3,5x wiecej prądu za to zużyją. Za to nie wymagają przegladów i napraw - w najgorszym wypadku wymiana sterownika za 150zl czy naprawa u elektronika.

----------


## kaszpir007

> W nowym domu trzeba dokładnie przeliczyć ozc, uwzglednić zyżycie bytowe i akumulacyjność. Może wyjść najkorzystniej g12, g12w, g12as czy g13. Kable to jakieś 6-7x taniej w montażu niż pc pw. Jakieś 3-3,5x wiecej prądu za to zużyją. Za to nie wymagają przegladów i napraw - w najgorszym wypadku wymiana sterownika za 150zl czy naprawa u elektronika.


Markowe kable z elektroniką i montażem to około 7-10 tys . I mamy samo ogrzewanie bez ciepłej wody.Pompa z podłógówką , bojlerem 300L można spokojnie wykonać za około 25tys i później mieć rachunki 3-4 razy niższe niż przy grzaniu czystym prądem.Arturo pięknie podał. Że u niego grzanie pompą CO + CWU kosztuje go rocznie 1000zł.  Gdyby grzał czystym prądem to rocznie płaciłby 3000zł.Więc jak piszesz to pisz rzetelnie , bo markowe kable z montażem i odpowiednim sterowaniem aż takie tanie nie są i w takiej samej cenie można mieć już ogrzewanie podłogowe + bojler na prąd ...

----------


## martingg

> A i powiedzcie mi jeszcze proszę - jakie tynki robić wewnątrz - pomału zaczynam szukać ekipy... 
> 
> Hydraulik (z którym wstępnie rozmawiałam) powiedział mi, że przed robieniem instalacji hydraulicznej muszą być tanki - jak on rozłoży podłogówkę to tynkarze nie będą przecież po niech chodzić. Żeby zrobić tynki, to muszę mieć już okna, a te będą w połowie sierpnia. Wychodzi na to, że do tego czasu tylko elektryk może zrobić instalacje i zostaje nam czekanie... ???


tynki wapienno cementowe zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym wtedy nie trzeba nakładać gipsu.
Robisz albo tynki albo wylewki? nie ma różnicy co pierwsze chyba ze się mylę? Może zrobić hydraulike i wtedy wylać wylewki, a następnie elektryk zrobi robote i wtedy tynki.

----------


## Myjk

> Tyle, że PV do prądu do ogrzewania nie ma sensu.


Jak nie ma jak jest.




> Wychodzi jakieś 800kWh/r (uwzględniając rozliczenie z ZE i spadek wydajności) za 4k zł brutto.


Spadek wydajności dotyczy starych paneli, nowe radzą sobie z tym całkiem dobrze a i gwarancję stosowną dają.




> Czyli jeżeli w 20 lat nie wydasz ani grosza na ubezpieczenie, konserwację, naprawy, wymianę falownika ani nic innego, co zwiększy koszty PV (wyłącznie instalacja) to wychodzi 4000zł/16000kWh=25gr/kWh. Tyle co tania strefa w G12.


Jak często pada falownik, pewnie nie częściej niż ten w PC. Wychodzi MNIEJ niż tania taryfa na DZIEŃ DZISIEJSZY (a przecież są jednak dotacje do tych paneli i połowę można mieć za darmo). Ale, ale. Popatrz co się dzieje choćby w Australii gdzie mają już więcej energii z OZE niż z elektrowni konwencjonalnych. Zacytuję Iguan_007 z niedawnej dyskusji na pms:

---cytat

Wlasnie przy duzym udziale OZE mamy  spadek w popycie i cenie energii w ciagu dnia a wzrost po poludniu - zobacz: http://www.aemo.com.au/Electricity/N...Data-dashboard
Ekstremalnym przypadkiem bylo gorace lato 2017 (Q117). Srednie ceny spot na godzine 5 po poludniu wyniosly prawie $1000/MWh podczas gdy spot na srodek dnia byl w okolicy $130/MWh
Firmy albo zamykaja elektrownie bazowe bo nie sa w stanie konkurowac z OZE, albo podnosza ceny w momentach kiedy producja z OZE spada zeby odrobic straty ze srodka dnia. (...)
Tak dla zobrazowania roznicy na rynku instytucjonalnym: w tym miesiacu slyszalem o podpisaniu dlugoterminowego PPA (power purchase agreement) na dostawe energii z farmy PV  z dwojka z przodu ($23/MWh o ile mnie pamiec nie myli).  Kontrakty na energie na gieldzie na rok finansowy 2019 sa dzisiaj powyzej $70.00/MWh

---cytat

To pokazuje kierunek w jakim będzie biegła cena prądu i że 2T może, nie musi, bo przecież mamy inne warunki niż Australia (tam praktycznie nie ma drugiej taryfy), ale może, się jednak zatrzeć. Owszem, na PC to nie zrobi szczególnego wrażenia, ale już na samodzielne druty czy bufor grzany prądem, owszem.




> A jak ktoś ma takie szczęście, że w 20 lat ani grosza nie wyda dodatkowo - to w lotka wygrywa z raz na miesiąc, więc bez sensu robić sobie kłopot z instalacją na dachy. I jeszcze kwestia prawa. To przy założeniu, że zasady się nie zmienią - co też jest naiwnym założeniem.


Równie dobrze to może wzrosnąć cena prądu albo rozsypać się pompa. Innymi słowy wróżysz z fusów udając się w stronę demagogii.

Ps. https://businessinsider.com.pl/techn...a-prad/kb4s2fj

----------


## Kaizen

> Markowe kable z elektroniką i montażem to około 7-10 tys . I mamy samo ogrzewanie bez ciepłej wody.Pompa z podłógówką , bojlerem 300L można spokojnie wykonać za około 25tys i później mieć rachunki 3-4 razy niższe niż przy grzaniu czystym prądem.Arturo pięknie podał. Że u niego grzanie pompą CO + CWU kosztuje go rocznie 1000zł.  Gdyby grzał czystym prądem to rocznie płaciłby 3000zł.


Najtańsza oferta na kotlownię 9kW nominalnie, bo przy -7* ma już 7,34kW a co dopiero w większe mrozy, kiedy właśnie te kW są potrzebne. klik
Do tego podlogówkę trzeba doliczyć. Ceny pojawiające się na FM są w okolicach 80zł/m2 za usługę z materiałem.
11kW (nawet przy -35*) kabli kosztowało mnie 5900zł brutto (materiał i montaż). Sterowniki to jakieś 75zł/szt z Aliexpress albo te same u nas w sklepie 2x drożej. Można też zrobić taniej na przekaźnikach i RPi. I pełny bajer sterowania - każdy obwód osobno, zdalnie, od prognozy pogody i co sobie wymyślisz.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> tynki wapienno cementowe zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym wtedy nie trzeba nakładać gipsu.Robisz albo tynki albo wylewki? nie ma różnicy co pierwsze chyba ze się mylę? Może zrobić hydraulike i wtedy wylać wylewki, a następnie elektryk zrobi robote i wtedy tynki.


Posadzki robi się po tynkach wew. Tynk ciągniesz do poziomu hudziaka. W ten sposób utrzymasz odpowiednią szczelność przegrody.

----------


## Kaizen

> Równie dobrze to może wzrosnąć cena prądu albo rozsypać się pompa. Innymi słowy wróżysz z fusów udając się w stronę demagogii.


Jak wrosnie cena pradu, to montujesz pv. Nowsze, tańsze, sprawniejsze. Nic nie tracisz, tylko zyskujesz.
Jak się wysypie pompa czy trąba roztrzaska pv - to jesteś grube czapki pieniędzy w plecy.

I trudno się dziwić, ze pierwszego dnia lata odnotowano najwyższe zapotrzebowanie na prąd tego lata - i to jest właśnie demagogia. Tak samo jak pierwsza osoba która skoczyła w zwyż ustanowiła rekord świata.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Jak się wysypie pompa czy trąba roztrzaska pv - to jesteś grube czapki pieniędzy w plecy.


Magiczne słowo - ubezpieczenie.  :wink:

----------


## martingg

> Posadzki robi się po tynkach wew. Tynk ciągniesz do poziomu hudziaka. W ten sposób utrzymasz odpowiednią szczelność przegrody.


dzięki za info  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Jak wrosnie cena pradu, to montujesz pv. Nowsze, tańsze, sprawniejsze. Nic nie tracisz, tylko zyskujesz.


Przecież sam napisałeś, że grzanie JUŻ TERAZ panelami jest TAŃSZE niż prądem w 2T. Szczególnie że ofertę na 2T najniższą znalazłem ze dwa lata temu, za 0.28 a nie 0.25. Jest jakaś oferta prądu w 2T w Poznaniu i okolicach za taką stawkę? A przecież grzanie domu to nie wszystko, więc skrajną głupotą jest brać najniższą stawkę za prąd, gdy ten służy także do innych celów. Ergo, weź średnią zużycia prądu z całego roku i podaj koszt kWh dla prądu sieciowego i z paneli skoro im zaniżasz uzyski.




> Jak się wysypie pompa czy trąba roztrzaska pv - to jesteś grube czapki pieniędzy w plecy.


Znowu demagogia, prawdopodobieństwo jest takie samo, że zerwie cały dach. Czy ubezpieczysz dach, czy dach z panelami, różnica jest niewielka.




> I trudno się dziwić, ze pierwszego dnia lata odnotowano najwyższe zapotrzebowanie na prąd tego lata - i to jest właśnie demagogia. Tak samo jak pierwsza osoba która skoczyła w zwyż ustanowiła rekord świata.


Nie trudno, i żadna to demagogia lecz teraźniejsza RZECZYWISTOŚĆ. To pokazuje że mamy braki w prądzie letnim -- bo nie mamy paneli na dachach tylko samy energię z konwencjonalnych źródeł które w lecie kuleją -- i musimy kupować prąd od Niemca.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Najtańsza oferta na kotlownię 9kW nominalnie, bo przy -7* ma już 7,34kW a co dopiero w większe mrozy, kiedy właśnie te kW są potrzebne. klikDo tego podlogówkę trzeba doliczyć. Ceny pojawiające się na FM są w okolicach 80zł/m2 za usługę z materiałem.11kW (nawet przy -35*) kabli kosztowało mnie 5900zł brutto (materiał i montaż). Sterowniki to jakieś 75zł/szt z Aliexpress albo te same u nas w sklepie 2x drożej. Można też zrobić taniej na przekaźnikach i RPi. I pełny bajer sterowania - każdy obwód osobno, zdalnie, od prognozy pogody i co sobie wymyślisz.


A co mnie jakieś dziwne wyceny interesują ?Można zrobić drogo , można i tanio. Dużo zależy od inwestora i jego "zaangażowania".I wcale nie mówimy tu o użyciu najtańszych materiałów aby "zbić cenę".Gdybyś zrobił na kablach DEVI i ich sterownikach zapewne zapłaciłbyś 2x więcej , jak nie więcej a jednak nie zrobiłeś .Tak samo jest przy podłogówce i pompie ciepła.Sam miałem różne wyceny i te "kompleksowe" były najdroższe.Chcesz mieć dobrą cenę to szukasz i porównujesz.Kable sam szukałeś , tak jak sterowniki to i w cenie dobrej miałeś ...Jak do tego co zapłaciłeś doliczysz jescze bojler to wyjdzie więc około 7000zł. Mnie kompletna kotłownia z ogrzewaniem podłogowym kosztowała około 22tys zł (odjąłem 3000zł zwrotu z gminy).Pamiętam że nie tak dawno dwóch ludzi się chwaliło swoimi wycenami na kompletną kotłownię (jeden LG , drugi Samsung) to ceny uzyskali jeszcze lepsze ode mnie , mimo  że montaż dopiero co mielii lub będą mieli ...Więc zapłaciłem 3x więcej niż ty ...U mnie więc 22 tys u  ciebie będzie z 7000zł czyli różnica w cenie 15 tys ...Sądzę że spokojnie w ciągu 7-8 lat pompa z całym systemem grzewczym mi się zwróci i później już będę płacił 3x mniej za ogrzewanie i CWU niż Ty ...No cóż na początku wyższe koszty inwestycji ale za to od razy niższe koszty ogrzewanie i CWU ..Przy kablach zawsze będziesz tyle samo płacił ...

----------


## Owczar

Zmieniając trochę temat  :smile: 

Płyty MFP? Stosował ktoś na budowie? Wymarzyłem sobie zastosowanie płyt MFP pod szalunek stropu, by potem je wykrozystać na "deskowanie". Reklamy głoszą jakie one są super i w ogóle, ale staram się znaleźć gdzie leży prawda. Rzekomo są lepsze od OSB, a cenowo bardzo podobne.

----------


## Arturo72

> A powiedzcie mi jeszcze jedno - gdybym zdecydowała się na pompę powietrzną - zużyje dużo mniej prądu niż piecyk? Jakie to będą różnice??


Chłopaki już Ci pisali,srednioroczny COP pompy załóż jako 3 i na c.o i na cwu tzn. że pompa zuzyje Ci trzykrotnie mniej energii niż zrobilby to piecyk czy kable i bojler.Ile w Twoim wypadku wyniesie te trzykrotnie zależy od tego ile dom tej energii na ogrzewanie i cwu będzie potrzebował. Stawiam,że ogrzewanie jakieś 5000kWh zakładając,że będziesz miala WM z odzyskiem a na cwu na 2 osoby z 3000kWh czyli przy pompie w takim przypadku zuzyjesz 2600kWh czyli mniej o ok.5400kWh niż prąd.

----------


## Arturo72

> A i powiedzcie mi jeszcze proszę - jakie tynki robić wewnątrz - pomału zaczynam szukać ekipy... Hydraulik (z którym wstępnie rozmawiałam) powiedział mi, że przed robieniem instalacji hydraulicznej muszą być tanki - jak on rozłoży podłogówkę to tynkarze nie będą przecież po niech chodzić. Żeby zrobić tynki, to muszę mieć już okna, a te będą w połowie sierpnia. Wychodzi na to, że do tego czasu tylko elektryk może zrobić instalacje i zostaje nam czekanie... ???


Ja postawiłem na twarde tynki gipsowe i nie żałuję decyzji.Knauf Diamant,polecam bo twardy jak kamień.Hyndaulik ma rację chociaz ja tynki robilem już po wylewce a bez okien to nawet elektryke ciężko robić chyba że masz spokojną okolicę  :wink:

----------


## laurap

> A i powiedzcie mi jeszcze proszę - jakie tynki robić wewnątrz - pomału zaczynam szukać ekipy... 
> 
> Hydraulik (z którym wstępnie rozmawiałam) powiedział mi, że przed robieniem instalacji hydraulicznej muszą być tanki - jak on rozłoży podłogówkę to tynkarze nie będą przecież po niech chodzić. Żeby zrobić tynki, to muszę mieć już okna, a te będą w połowie sierpnia. Wychodzi na to, że do tego czasu tylko elektryk może zrobić instalacje i zostaje nam czekanie... ???


mieliśmy podobny dylemat i teraz jak patrzę na tynki gipsowe w pomieszczeniach "suchych" oraz cementowo-wapienne w garażu i łazienkach to uważam że to była dobra decyzja. Mieliśmy świetną ekipę i gipsowe są położone wzorowo. Raczej nie będzie sensu ich gładzić. wystarczy grunt i farba. Nie wiem jak wyglądają cem-wapienne gładzone piaskiem kwarcowym bo pod kafle u nas nie było potrzeby takich robić ale te gipsowe nie dość , że były tańsze, to efekt nas zadowala.
co do kolejności to u nas najpierw były tynki. Teraz idzie podłogówka i wylewka. Hydraulik był przed tynkami bo nam osadził od razu zestawy podtynkowe do toalety. Jeden nawet wkuł w ścianę i już jest zatynkowany. Dziwne że hydraulik chce wejść po tynkach...chce potem w nich kuć?? chyba że mowa jest o rozłożeniu podłogówki. To wtedy to się zgadza. Nasz hydraulik wchodzi na dwa etapy. Przyłącza, geberity prze tynkami i instalacja CO po tynkach.
poza tym bez okien, to i elektryk nie będzie chciał wejść  :wink:  chyba że masz dom na oku

----------


## Owczar

A jak tam Wasze budowy? Moja ekipa choć zaczęła murować w czwartek, to już ma całkiem niezłe postępy. W przyszłym tygodniu zaczną szalowanie słupów, nadproży, wieńca i stropu. 



Po przemyśleniu zdecydowałem się na szalowanie płytami MFP 22mm. Koszt 2 razy większy niż deskami ale dokładność wykonania zdecydowanie większa - co potem może przełożyć się na cieńsze tynki, na których mi zależy. Dodatkowo całe płyty MFP mam zamiar dać jako "deskowanie". Bez problemu je można oczyścić z betonu - w przeciwieństwie do desek.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Po przemyśleniu zdecydowałem się na szalowanie płytami MFP 22mm. Koszt 2 razy większy niż deskami ale dokładność wykonania zdecydowanie większa - co potem może przełożyć się na cieńsze tynki, na których mi zależy. Dodatkowo całe płyty MFP mam zamiar dać jako "deskowanie". Bez problemu je można oczyścić z betonu - w przeciwieństwie do desek.[/QUOTE]

A jak z dostepnoscia tych plyt ? Chyba zaden sklad budowlany ich nie ma.

----------


## Kaizen

Marne szanse, żeby po rozszalowaniu zwykłe płyty do czegoś się nadawały. Nasiąkną, odkształcą się, spuchną. Do tego przykleją się do betonu tak, że będą spore uszkodzenia przy rozszalowywaniu. Chyba, że dasz sklejkę szalunkową, pokrytą warstwą wodoszczelną i jeszcze posmarujesz olejem do szalunków.
Pewnie można pokombinować z wyłożeniem folią, ale nie wiem, czy to nie będzie problem, jak folia się przyklei do betonu.

----------


## Owczar

Ja znalazłem pod Warszawą, ale są normalnie w castoramie w podobnej cenie - 32zł/m2. Tutaj za transport wyszło najlepiej. 

MFP spokojnie można wykorzystać na dach - są lepsze niż OSB-3, są bardziej gładkie i nie chłoną wody jak OSB i deska. Podobno można nimi szalować nawet kilka razy. Myślałem o deskach plus folia, ale niestety po folii słabo trzyma się tynk i jest problem. Olej podobno to też słaby pomysł. Beton od MFP się odkleja.

----------


## Zuzanna31

ok, dzieki.
Ja szukam MFP szalunkowej (jest niebiesko- żółta)

----------


## Owczar

Czy jest sens na 1 raz? One są typowo do robienia tego samego typu szalunki kilka razy. Mają te same parametry wytrzymałościowe - jedynie spęcznienie lepsze o 2%. Dodatkowo powierzchnia jest jeszcze bardziej gładka i też może być problem z tynkami.

----------


## Kaizen

Ja miałem stropy szalowane sklejką szalunkową. Pomimo oleju co nieco się  tak trzymało, że uległo zniszczeniu przy rozszalowywaniu. Tynkarz kręcił nosem na ten olej - ale zrobił próbę i się trzymało. Po ponad pół roku od tynkowania nic nie odpadło.

Oczywiście Twoje pieniądze, Twoje ryzyko.

----------


## Owczar

Tyle, że sklejki nie wykorzystam już pod deskowanie, a MFP jest do tego jednym z lepszych materiałów. 

Próbowałem znaleźć jakieś przypadki problemów z MFP przy odklejaniu, ale bezskutecznie. Choć mało kto to stosuje. Raczej deskowanie - 15zł/m2 lub tradycyjnie OSB. Ale pod tym względem OSB wypada dużo słabiej,a cenowo nie ma wielkiej różnicy. 
Zobaczymy  :wink:

----------


## Stafik73

Czy może ktoś polecić firmę która zajmuje się instalacją kabli grzejnych, najlepiej z okolic Wrocławia.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy może ktoś polecić firmę która zajmuje się instalacją kabli grzejnych, najlepiej z okolic Wrocławia.


Klik, klik

----------


## ag2a

> ...co potem może przełożyć się na cieńsze tynki, na których mi zależy.


Co dadzą Ci cienkie tynki? I jaką grubość chcesz mieć?






> Myślałem o deskach plus folia, ale niestety po folii słabo trzyma się tynk i jest problem.


Nie jest problemem gdy zastosuje się betokontakt. Gorzej jak foli nie idzie zerwać

----------


## Owczar

Mniejszą bezwładność ogrzewania ściennego. 

Generalnie z folii zrezygnowałem ostateczenie. A jak sprawdzą się płyty MFP zobaczymy.

----------


## ag2a

To Ty będziesz miał ogrzewanie ścienne na suficie? Bo sAlowac chcesz strop a nie ściany chyba...

----------


## Owczar

Szaluje się też nadproza, belki oraz słupy konstrukcyjne.. To na tych elementach często wysadza szalunek z desek, a potem trzeba dopasowwywać grubość tynku na całej ścianie. A na suficie będą dodatkowe registry do chłodzenia.

----------


## Myjk

> Szaluje się też nadproza, belki oraz słupy konstrukcyjne.. To na tych elementach często wysadza szalunek z desek, a potem trzeba dopasowwywać grubość tynku na całej ścianie.


Zawsze można zabezpieczyć dodatkowo (skręcić grubszym prętem, gęściej) -- pewnie taniej wyjdzie taka roboczogodzina zabezpieczenia niż kupowanie specjalnych płyt. Jak wywali szalunek, to zawsze potem można podkuć (u mnie owszem wywaliło, podkuwali i wyrównali).

----------


## Owczar

Owszem, można. Ale kosztowo wychodzi na to samo, a czasowo spora oszczędność czasu. Dzisiaj roboczogodzina kosztuje często więcej niż materiał...

Deska wychodzi koło 15-20zł za m2. Płyta 32 - ale zakładam, że częściowo ją ponownie użyję. Ale czas pokaże. 

Myjk, znalazłeś już ogarniętego montera pompy ciepła? Poczakowo rozważałem zwykłą pompę plus bufor, ale zaczynam sie zastanawiać czy nie iść w inverter...

----------


## Doli.

Ja tez myślałam, ze dechy użyjemy ponownie np. do połogi na strychu. Budowlańcy tak je skręcili, zbili gwoździami na skos, a przy rozszalowywaniu wręcz je powyginali, że mordęga w postaci ich wyciągania by się nie opłaciła. Co ładniejsze dechy zostawiliśmy, co się dało to wykręciliśmy lub wyciągnęliśmy, jak śruby były przy końcach to się obcięło ten kawałek deski, ale większość do niczego się nie nadawała...

----------


## Myjk

> Owszem, można. Ale kosztowo wychodzi na to samo, a czasowo spora oszczędność czasu. Dzisiaj roboczogodzina kosztuje często więcej niż materiał... Deska wychodzi koło 15-20zł za m2. Płyta 32 - ale zakładam, że częściowo ją ponownie użyję. Ale czas pokaże.


Czy ja wiem, takie zabezpieczenie raczej się na roboczogodzinę nawet nie łapie.




> Myjk, znalazłeś już ogarniętego montera pompy ciepła? Poczakowo rozważałem zwykłą pompę plus bufor, ale zaczynam sie zastanawiać czy nie iść w inverter...


Po przejściach z wykonawcami stwierdzam, że chyba zainstaluję pompę sam przy niewielkiej pomocy hydraulika (w sensie skleci mi tylko system rur w kotłowni wg schematu). Bufora do PC (nawet on/off) się nie robi, bo się zdewastuje COP -- skąd w ogóle taki pomysł?

----------


## Owczar

Właśnie nie widzę szansy użyć desek ponownie. Z płytami trochę lepiej to widzę, ale zobaczymy. Z płaskich powierzchni powinno się dać. Ze słupów, wieńca itd nie ma szansy  :smile: 

Ciężko uzyskać od wykonawców wycenę, a już w ogóle jakieś udziwnienia to chyba im się nie chce nawet za to brać. 

Jak już pisałem, moje ogrzewanie będzie specyficzne - małej bezwładności, małej pojemności układu. Gdybym wpiął w to pompę bezpośrednio, to włączałaby się i wyłączała non stop w okresach przejściowych. 
Bufor miał być bez wymiennika - taka dodatkowa pojemnośc układu, a za nim mieszacz - myślę, że w takim układzie COP nie byłoby masakrowane aż tak.  Choć teraz zaczynam się skłaniać ku inverterowi...
Sam myślę czy tego nie ogarnać samemu z pomocą hydraulika, ale dochodzi jeszcze problem gwarancji i vatu... więc się może nie opłacać - chyba, że hydraulik weźmie pompę na siebie. Ale niekoniecznie producent da gwarancję.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Sam myślę czy tego nie ogarnać samemu z pomocą hydraulika, ale dochodzi jeszcze problem gwarancji i vatu... więc się może nie opłacać - chyba, że hydraulik weźmie pompę na siebie. Ale niekoniecznie producent da gwarancję.


Bez usługi jest 23% VAT i brak gwarancji.

----------


## Doli.

> Właśnie nie widzę szansy użyć desek ponownie. Z płytami trochę lepiej to widzę, ale zobaczymy. Z płaskich powierzchni powinno się dać. Ze słupów, wieńca itd nie ma szansy


Chodziło mi o to, że to w dużej mierze zależy od ekipy. Czy szanuje materiał i pieniądze inwestora. Bo nawet płyty można skręcić i potem rozszalować w taki sposób, że będą się nadawały do śmieci.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak już pisałem, moje ogrzewanie będzie specyficzne - małej bezwładności, małej pojemności układu.


Policzyłeś? Ile kWh/K Ci wyszło? Chyba nie budujesz z BK ani m3system? Czy może izolację dasz od wewnątrz?




> Choć teraz zaczynam się skłaniać ku inverterowi...


To myślałeś o używce czy o gruntowej? Bo PW to chyba już nie można sprzedawać jak nie jest inwerterowa.

----------


## Myjk

> Właśnie nie widzę szansy użyć desek ponownie. Z płytami trochę lepiej to widzę, ale zobaczymy. Z płaskich powierzchni powinno się dać. Ze słupów, wieńca itd nie ma szansy


Ja część zużyłem ponownie. Resztę sąsiad odkupił i ma użyć do szalowania w tym roku.




> Jak już pisałem, moje ogrzewanie będzie specyficzne - małej bezwładności, małej pojemności układu. Gdybym wpiął w to pompę bezpośrednio, to włączałaby się i wyłączała non stop w okresach przejściowych. Bufor miał być bez wymiennika - taka dodatkowa pojemnośc układu, a za nim mieszacz - myślę, że w takim układzie COP nie byłoby masakrowane aż tak.  Choć teraz zaczynam się skłaniać ku inverterowi...


Ale bufor pod PC Ci tej bezwładności nie zapewni. Musiałoby tego być powyżej 10 ton żeby COPu wyraźnie nie dewastować i jeszcze do tego większa moc pompy. 
Wg mnie to bardzo złe rozwiązanie. W Twoim wypadku tylko inwerter.




> Sam myślę czy tego nie ogarnać samemu z pomocą hydraulika, ale dochodzi jeszcze problem gwarancji i vatu... więc się może nie opłacać - chyba, że hydraulik weźmie pompę na siebie. Ale niekoniecznie producent da gwarancję.


Gruntówki dają z gwarancją nawet jak się samemu montuje -- bo tam się podłącza tylko hydraulikę, w pompie żadnych zmian nie robisz, nic nie można spieprzyć. Jedynie VAT 23% dochjodzi, aczkolwiek mogą przecież przywieźć i "skonfigurować". Z powietrzną już gorzej, bo hydraulik Ci jej nie podłączy i z pewnością nie dadzą gwarancji komuś bez uprawnień. Nie wspominając, że bez uprawnień nie można się już oficjalnie bawić z instalacją freonową, a takiej zabawy wymaga podłączenie pompy powietrznej (sprawdzić czy nie monoblok).

----------


## Owczar

> Bez usługi jest 23% VAT i brak gwarancji.


Wiem, daltego się to może nie opłacać. 




> Chodziło mi o to, że to w dużej mierze zależy od ekipy. Czy szanuje materiał i pieniądze inwestora. Bo nawet płyty można skręcić i potem rozszalować w taki sposób, że będą się nadawały do śmieci.


Pod tym względem jestem zadowolony z ekipy. Naprawdę myślą o moich pieniądzach. Sami proponowali deski bo będzie taniej. Mówili, nawet że mogą się postarać je zdjąć bez demolki, ale będą nasiąknięte betonem. Zgodzili się także na ew użycie folii. 




> Policzyłeś? Ile kWh/K Ci wyszło? Chyba nie budujesz z BK ani m3system? Czy może izolację dasz od wewnątrz?
> 
> To myślałeś o używce czy o gruntowej? Bo PW to chyba już nie można sprzedawać jak nie jest inwerterowa.


Tutaj nie ma co liczyć. Pełną moc pompy będę potrzebował przy -20 stopniach. To system ogrzewania, które będzie grzało głównie przez promieniowanie. Po godzinie od wyłączenia temp odczuwalna zrównuje się rzeczywistą. Dlatego idealnie byłoby, żeby fluktuacja temp w układzie była jak najmniejsza. Więc w grę wchodzi mieszacz plus bufor albo inverter. 
Myślę o gruntowej pompie ciepła - te z reguły są on/off. 

Rodzaj cegły nie jest tutaj problemem ani nie zmienia wiele.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tutaj nie ma co liczyć.


Oczywiście, że jest co liczyć i właśnie dlatego, że nie policzyłeś to może Ci się wydawać, że ten m3 wody coś zmieni. Jak masz z 50t wylewek, 70t stropów, i 200t murów, to co Ci zmieni 1t wody (niezależnie od tego, czy będziesz grzał ścianami czy podłogą, czy stropem)? Strzelam - ale i bez liczenia widać, że bufor będzie niezauważalny nawet, jak go będziesz grzał do wysokich temperatur. A przecież grzanie bufora do wysokich temperatur to marnowanie COP. Do tego koszt takiego rozwiązania i zajmowane miejsce też zniechęcają. To same wady przy PC.

Chyba, że robisz szkielet, Izodom albo M3system i lekkie posadzki - to wtedy faktycznie tona wody coś zauważalnego zdziała.

----------


## Owczar

Tak jak już pisałem - różnica między temp odczuwalną, a rzeczywistą będzie wynosiła ok 1,5-3 stopnie. Temp rzeczywistą nie ma opcji manipulować, bo przy takiej akumulacyjności domu nawet jak wyłączę ogrzewanie na noc, to temp spadnie może o pół stopnia. 

Będę manipulował temp odczuwalną. 
Przkładowa sytuacja - na zewnątrz -5, temp zasilania CO 30. Temp rzeczywista 19, odczuwalna 21. Pompa grzejąc pełną mocą po kilku minutach podniesie temp wody o kilka stopni. W tym momencie automatyka zamyka obiegi bo temp odczuwalna zaczyna rosnąć jeszcze bardziej. Układ się zamyka - pompa dobija do max punktu histerezy dla danej temp zewnętrznej i się wyłącza. Kilka/kilkanaście minut później automatyka otwiera obwody bo temp odczuwalna spada. Temp kilkudziesięciu litrów wody odda ciepło przez promieniowanie w kolejne kilkanaście minut do dolnego punktu histerezy zmuszając pompę do ponownego włączenia. Może się okazać, że pompa będzie się włączała co godzinę. Jedyny sposób by tego uniknąć to bufor z mieszaczem lub modulowanie mocy. 
Dodatkowo bez sensu żeby automatyka co chwilę zamykała i otwierała obwody. Sprawa sprowadza się do tego, że potrzebuję jak najniższą histerezę, a pompa on/off mi tego nie da, bo jest wymairowana na -20 stopni.

----------


## Kaizen

> Będę manipulował temp odczuwalną. 
> Przkładowa sytuacja - na zewnątrz -5, temp zasilania CO 30. Temp rzeczywista 19, odczuwalna 21. Pompa grzejąc pełną mocą po kilku minutach podniesie temp wody o kilka stopni.


Po pierwsze - temperatura zasilania nie przekłada się na temperaturę odczuwalną.
Po drugie - policz. Nawet, jak pompa będzie dawała 20kW to potrzebujesz ze 2-4 godzin (albo i więcej), żeby temperatura posadzki wzrosła o 1* i to przy utopijnym założeniu, że nie odda ciepła. A przecież oddaje, bo inaczej by nie grzała.
Po trzecie - praca PC nie wpłynie zauważalnie na zmianę ani wiatr, ani wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Więc nie zmieni się też temperatura odczuwalna. Zmieni się komfort, jak nagrzeje się powierzchnia grzewcza i/lub powietrze.

Komfort zależy od wilgotności, temperatury powietrza i temperatury ścian, stropu i posadzki. To wszystko się bardzo nieznacznie zmienia. Promieniowanie podczerwone nie rozchodzi się w betonie, więc ważna jest tylko emisja z powierzchni podłogi a ta z kolei zależy od temperatury jej powierzchni, a nie tego, co w głębi. A bezwładność jest tak wielka, że godzinę albo i dwie trzeba grzać, żeby temperatura powierzchni zaczęła rosnąć. Tak przynajmniej wynika z danych tych, co wrzucali wykresy faktycznych pomiarów u siebie.

----------


## Owczar

Zwróć uwagę, że będzie ogrzewanie ścienne. 6mm rurki w cienkim tynku. Bezwładnośc tego systemu dla temp odczuwalnej sprawdzona empirycznie przez innego inwestora to około godziny. Obniża temp na noc i rano godzinę przed pobudką podnosi. 

Dlatego meditherm nie stosuje się pod podłogi inne niż gres, terakota i inne, a pod gresem umieszcza się system w górnej warstwie wylewki tuż pod płytką. 

Więcej do poczytania tutaj:
http://www.hadwao.com/Co_warto_Meditherm.pdf

Oczywiście niektóre marketingowe zwroty mijają się z prawdą i trzeba na nie patrzeć z przymrużeniem oka, ale sama idea sprawdza się w praktyce. 

Wady jak dla mnie - temperatura zasilania wyższa niż przy podłogówce i wyższe straty przez ściany.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zwróć uwagę, że będzie ogrzewanie ścienne. 6mm rurki w cienkim tynku


A tynk odizolowany od muru czym? Chyba pojemność ścian działowych będziesz miał podobną jak nie większą, jak wylewki.
Jak dasz ogrzewanie na ścianach zewnętrznych, to nie tylko pojemność będziesz miał większą, ale też straty większe, bo przy wylewce masz po drugiej stronie sporo na plusie nawet w największe mrozy, a za murem -20 się przytrafia.




> Bezwładnośc tego systemu dla temp odczuwalnej sprawdzona empirycznie przez innego inwestora to około godziny


Każdy dom jest inny. Z czego ten inwestor ma mury? Ile kWh mieszczą? Jak to jest izolowane? Bo nie trudno wystudzić dom źle ocieplony. Dobrze ocieplony trudno.
Rozumiem, że odczuwalne to nie ze stacji pogodowej, co mierzy to i liczy, tylko subiektywna ocena organoleptyczna, która nic wspólnego z temperaturą odczuwalną wspólnego nie ma?




> Wady jak dla mnie - temperatura zasilania wyższa niż przy podłogówce i wyższe straty przez ściany.


Powiedz mi, dlaczego nie budujesz z BK 400, skoro tak zależy Ci na małej pojemności cieplnej tego, co grzeje? Ile kWh zmieszczą mury + tynk? Naprawdę policz, bo nie będzie tak, jak się spodziewasz.
_ W przypadku ogrzewania ściennego temperatura powierzchni ściany wynosi 36 - 40oC_
Serio? We współczesnym domu? To dT do mroźnego powietrza często będzie przekraczała 50*. Kosmiczne straty. 
Podłogówka ma ze 2-3* więcej, niż powietrze.

Edyta:
_Budapeszt, dn. 01.04.2005 r._

To sporo wyjaśnia. Inna epoka, inne działanie. A może w ogóle to żart primaprilisowy  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

Mnie ogrzewanie takie nie przekonało. Nie przekonało nawet pracownika producenta takiego ogrzewania... Założył ale dodatkowo w całym domu jest podłogówka gdyby to się nie sprawdzało. A co do grubości tynku to będzie on raczej grubszy niż standardowo a nie cieńszy... O tym przekonasz się podczas prac tynkarskich

----------


## Owczar

> A tynk odizolowany od muru czym? Chyba pojemność ścian działowych będziesz miał podobną jak nie większą, jak wylewki.
> Jak dasz ogrzewanie na ścianach zewnętrznych, to nie tylko pojemność będziesz miał większą, ale też straty większe, bo przy wylewce masz po drugiej stronie sporo na plusie nawet w największe mrozy, a za murem -20 się przytrafia.


Niczym - nie jest to wymagane - tak jak jest tam napisane i wszyscy producenci ogrzewania o tym piszą - większość energii oddawana jest przez promieniowanie. Powierzchnia ściany nagrzewa się do takiej temperatury, a nie cała ściana. Po drugiej strony ściany jest styropian, który stawia opór cieplny, więc siłą rzeczy emisja ciepła odbywa się do wewnątrz. Oczywiście temp ściany na zewnątrz będzie wyższa, ale nie będzie miała 30 stopni. 





> Każdy dom jest inny. Z czego ten inwestor ma mury? Ile kWh mieszczą? Jak to jest izolowane? Bo nie trudno wystudzić dom źle ocieplony. Dobrze ocieplony trudno.


To dom z lat 80tych po po kompleksowym remoncie i termomodernizacji. 




> Rozumiem, że odczuwalne to nie ze stacji pogodowej, co mierzy to i liczy, tylko subiektywna ocena organoleptyczna, która nic wspólnego z temperaturą odczuwalną wspólnego nie ma?


To temp z czujników temperatury instalacji inteligentego domu wystawionych na działanie promieniowania. To temp, która dla domowników jest odczuwalna jako komfortowa. 




> Powiedz mi, dlaczego nie budujesz z BK 400, skoro tak zależy Ci na małej pojemności cieplnej tego, co grzeje? Ile kWh zmieszczą mury + tynk? Naprawdę policz, bo nie będzie tak, jak się spodziewasz.
> _ W przypadku ogrzewania ściennego temperatura powierzchni ściany wynosi 36 - 40oC_
> Serio? We współczesnym domu? To dT do mroźnego powietrza często będzie przekraczała 50*. Kosmiczne straty. 
> Podłogówka ma ze 2-3* więcej, niż powietrze.


Bo zależy mi na izolacyjności akustycznej. Tam jest napisane "POWIERZCHNI" ściany. To subtelna, acz istotna różnica. Delty nie mierzymy między temp wewnętrznej powierzchni ściany, a temp na zewnątrz. Żeby ta ściana osiągnęła temp w całym przekroju wewnątrz domu musiałbym mieć tyle ile wynosi temp ściany. Wtedy po pewnie miesiącu, temp ściany miałaby podobny rozkład z całym przekroju i to co napisałeś byłoby prawdą. Ale temp w domu będzie miała 20 i nie ma opcji, by temp po drugiej stronie muru miała o więcej niż 5 stopni od temp wewnątrz pomieszczeń. To oczywiście większa strata, ale nie boli mnie to zbytnio. 




> Edyta:
> _Budapeszt, dn. 01.04.2005 r._
> 
> To sporo wyjaśnia. Inna epoka, inne działanie. A może w ogóle to żart primaprilisowy


A ja myślę, że prawa fizyki nie zmieniły się od tego czasu aż tak bardzo.  :smile:  A to, że domy są bardziej energooszczędne nie zmienia wiele pod kątem działania tego systemu. Jakieś 30 procent ciepła tracone jest w energooszczędnych domach na wentylację (z rekuperacją). I izolacja ścian wiele nie zmieni. 




> Mnie ogrzewanie takie nie przekonało. Nie przekonało nawet pracownika producenta takiego ogrzewania... Założył ale dodatkowo w całym domu jest podłogówka gdyby to się nie sprawdzało. A co do grubości tynku to będzie on raczej grubszy niż standardowo a nie cieńszy... O tym przekonasz się podczas prac tynkarskich


Ja nikogo nie próbuję przekonywać  :smile:  Aczkolwiek Polacy są bardzo sceptyczni jeśli chodzi o nowości. Dlatego takie technologie jak płyty fundamentowe, membrany na dach i inne, które od lat są stosowane na zachodzie w Polsce wciąż są traktowane jako coś niesprawdzonego. 
Przy równych ścianach tynk nie powinien być grubszy niż 1,5cm. A technologia pozwala zrobić nawet 1cm tynku - tylko tutaj więcej zależy od dokładności wykonania ścian aniżeli naddatku 6mm na rurki.

Działąnie tego systemu jest bardzo podobne jak mat kapilarnych. Więc czemu one mogą mieć niską bezwładność a to nie? Ja nie widzę zbytniej różnicy, a założenia są zbieżne.

----------


## ag2a

Ja nie mówię że to jest złe ogrzewanie. Tynkowałem takie grzejniki w nowym niby prostym domu i wiem jakie wyszły grubości z natury.  Mówiłeś że chcesz cienkie tynki a 1,5 cm to już grube  :smile:  no bez przesady ale przeważnie to ok 12 do 15 mm przy w miarę prostych ścianach.

----------


## Kaizen

> To temp z czujników temperatury instalacji inteligentego domu wystawionych na działanie promieniowania. To temp, która dla domowników jest odczuwalna jako komfortowa.


Czyli nie jest to temperatura odczuwalna? Wrzuć w Wikipedię i zobacz, jak się liczy temperaturę odczuwalną (to parametr do wyliczenia, obiektywny, mierzalny).





> Tam jest napisane "POWIERZCHNI" ściany. To subtelna, acz istotna różnica. Delty nie mierzymy między temp wewnętrznej powierzchni ściany, a temp na zewnątrz. Żeby ta ściana osiągnęła temp w całym przekroju wewnątrz domu musiałbym mieć tyle ile wynosi temp ściany.


Zgadza się. Przy betonie najcieplej jest najgłębiej - przy styropianie. Przy silce będzie podobnie - czyli dT przed jaką będzie chronił styropian będzie większa, niż między powierzchnią wewnętrzną ściany a powietrzem atmosferycznym.





> To oczywiście większa strata, ale nie boli mnie to zbytnio.


Nawet, gdybyś miał M3system, to dT przy ogrzewaniu ściennym byłaby o te 20-30* wyższa i to by było do przeliczenia, ale drastycznie zwiększa to straty przez przenikanie. Do tego BĘDZIESZ MIAŁ OGROMNĄ BEZWŁADNOŚĆ bo ściany będą więcej kWh magazynowały, niż wylewka.




> A ja myślę, że prawa fizyki nie zmieniły się od tego czasu aż tak bardzo.


Prawa fizyki nie. Ale tu nie ma o tym za wiele mowy. Znacząco też zmieniły się wymagania co do energooszczędności domu. Policz zamiast przywoływać dane marketingowe.
Dla przykładu cytat z tego dokumentu, co linkowałeś:
_W interesie zmniejszenia strat ciepła wychodzącego na zewnątrz, współczynnik przepuszczalności cieplnej k nie powinien przekroczyć wartości 0,5 W/m2_

Tymczasem w aktualnie obowiązujących WT musisz mieć ścianę ponad 2x cieplejszą.



.
*
Uwierzyłeś w ściemy marketingowe, o małej bezwładności, szybkości działania, energooszczędności, promieniowaniu itd. Przywołujesz prawa fizyki, a nic nie chcesz liczyć. Wiary nic nie zmieni. A tu akurat faktycznie rządzi fizyka i liczby.*





> A to, że domy są bardziej energooszczędne nie zmienia wiele pod kątem działania tego systemu. Jakieś 30 procent ciepła tracone jest w energooszczędnych domach na wentylację (z rekuperacją).


To z czyich tekstów marketingowych? Czy tak masz policzone dla swojego domu?
Ja mam:
*Współczynnik strat ciepła przez przenikanie Htr [W/K] 75.561
Współczynnik strat ciepła na wentylację Hve [W/K] 10.158
*

Tyle, że jakbym miał ściany o 20-30* cieplejsze, to wentylacja pewnie by zeszła znacznie poniżej 10% strat.




> Ja nikogo nie próbuję przekonywać  Aczkolwiek Polacy są bardzo sceptyczni jeśli chodzi o nowości.


Nowość z 2005 r.?
Bezwładność masz, bo musisz ogrzać cały mur. Tym bardziej, że masz go z materiału ciężkiego i o słabej lambdzie.

----------


## kemot_p

Cześć wszystkim, chętnie przyjmę namiary do sprawdzonej firmy wykonującej WM w południowo-zachodnich okolicach Warszawy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Owczar

> Czyli nie jest to temperatura odczuwalna? Wrzuć w Wikipedię i zobacz, jak się liczy temperaturę odczuwalną (to parametr do wyliczenia, obiektywny, mierzalny).


Poważnie ktoś miałby liczyć temp odczuwalną z definicji temp odczuwalnej? Chodzi generalnie o różnicę temp przy promieniowaniu i przy jego braku. To nie jest laboratorium - to skala odniesienia, dla której układ dąży do jakiejś nastawy, która dla nas jest tą komfortową. 





> Zgadza się. Przy betonie najcieplej jest najgłębiej - przy styropianie. Przy silce będzie podobnie - czyli dT przed jaką będzie chronił styropian będzie większa, niż między powierzchnią wewnętrzną ściany a powietrzem atmosferycznym.


Skąd taka informacja? Pierwsze słyszę. Biorąc pod uwagę wszystko co udało mi się znaleźć to rozkład temperatury jest zgoła inny. Najwyższa temp zawsze jest od wewnątrz. 





> Nawet, gdybyś miał M3system, to dT przy ogrzewaniu ściennym byłaby o te 20-30* wyższa i to by było do przeliczenia, ale drastycznie zwiększa to straty przez przenikanie. Do tego BĘDZIESZ MIAŁ OGROMNĄ BEZWŁADNOŚĆ bo ściany będą więcej kWh magazynowały, niż wylewka.


Ale to nie jest podłogówka i zasada jej działania jest zgoła inna. Te ściany nie muszą się nagrzać by odczuć różnicę - wystarczy, że nagrzeje się powierzchnia. Na tej samej zasadzie opiera się system kapilarny wszystkich producentów - wszyscy kłamią? Tak samo użytkownicy tych systemów? Temp odczuwalna zmienia się już po pół godzinie od uruchomienia. 




> Prawa fizyki nie. Ale tu nie ma o tym za wiele mowy. Znacząco też zmieniły się wymagania co do energooszczędności domu. Policz zamiast przywoływać dane marketingowe.
> Dla przykładu cytat z tego dokumentu, co linkowałeś:
> _W interesie zmniejszenia strat ciepła wychodzącego na zewnątrz, współczynnik przepuszczalności cieplnej k nie powinien przekroczyć wartości 0,5 W/m2_
> 
> Tymczasem w aktualnie obowiązujących WT musisz mieć ścianę ponad 2x cieplejszą.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ale czy to się wyklucza? Oczywiście, że przy wyższej temperaturze ściany ta przenikalność powinna być jak najniższa. Im lepsza izolacja tym lepiej, prawda?




> *
> Uwierzyłeś w ściemy marketingowe, o małej bezwładności, szybkości działania, energooszczędności, promieniowaniu itd. Przywołujesz prawa fizyki, a nic nie chcesz liczyć. Wiary nic nie zmieni. A tu akurat faktycznie rządzi fizyka i liczby.*


Ale od liczenia jest firma, która to będzie instalowała - to ona - bazując na OZC, które im przedstawiam, że temp w domu przy -20 na zewnątrz będzie taka jak wyliczona pod warunkiem, że na wejściu do układu CO będzie taka i taka temp. Na to dostaje gwarancje. Moc liczą według OZC dla danego pomieszczenia - nie zwiększają zapotrzebowania na ciepło. 




> To z czyich tekstów marketingowych? Czy tak masz policzone dla swojego domu?
> Ja mam:
> *Współczynnik strat ciepła przez przenikanie Htr [W/K] 75.561
> Współczynnik strat ciepła na wentylację Hve [W/K] 10.158
> *
> 
> Tyle, że jakbym miał ściany o 20-30* cieplejsze, to wentylacja pewnie by zeszła znacznie poniżej 10% strat.


Tak mam policzone w OZC.






> Nowość z 2005 r.?
> Bezwładność masz, bo musisz ogrzać cały mur. Tym bardziej, że masz go z materiału ciężkiego i o słabej lambdzie.


Gdybyś doczytał, to byś zauważył, że to początek lat 90 na Węgrzech. Wtedy w PL było jeszcze przywiązanie do pieca kaflowego, potem do grzejników, a teraz rządzi podłogówka. Jak już pisałem, ja nie muszę ogrzewać muru....


Myślę, że nie ma sensu robić tutaj OT. Za 2 lata chętnie podzielę się wnioskami z użytkownia systemu. Ale tak reasumując to nie jest typowe ogrzewanie ścienne na rurkach kilkanaście mm. Bliżej mu do mat kapilarnych aniżeli do typowego ogrzewania ściennego. Choć nie ma to większego znaczenia. Gdybym wnikał tak niskopoziomowo w każdy etap budowy (choć wnikam i tak dość nisko), to bym budował ten dom z 5 lat, a chcę zbudować w 1,5  :wink: 

Tymczasem ekipa skończyła murować ściany zewnętrzne parteru. Przygotowała zbrojenie słupów, nadproży. Jutro przerwa, a w czwartek zaczynają szalować.

----------


## Kaizen

> Poważnie ktoś miałby liczyć temp odczuwalną z definicji temp odczuwalnej? Chodzi generalnie o różnicę temp przy promieniowaniu i przy jego braku


Promieniowanie podczerwone jest zawsze, jak coś ma temperaturę powyżej zera bezwzględnego. Tyle, że to nie jest uwzględniane w temperaturze odczuwalnej.




> To nie jest laboratorium - to skala odniesienia, dla której układ dąży do jakiejś nastawy, która dla nas jest tą komfortową.


Dla was coś jest, dla innych coś nie jest. Temperatura odczuwalna ma wzór, definicję. To nie jest wartość subiektywna (chociaż jej nazwa może to sugerować).





> Skąd taka informacja? Pierwsze słyszę. Biorąc pod uwagę wszystko co udało mi się znaleźć to rozkład temperatury jest zgoła inny. Najwyższa temp zawsze jest od wewnątrz.


Coś zaizolowane z jednej strony, a oddające ciepło z drugiej strony najzimniejsze jest tam, gdzie ciepło oddaje (nawet, jak z drugiej strony też co nieco oddaje, ale w końcu po to izolujesz, że by oddawanie z drugiej strony były mniejsze i żeby przytłaczająca większość ciepła była oddawana z drugiej strony.

Gdyby było inaczej, to jaki byłby sens izolowania? A, przepraszam. Jak mas informację z nieizolowanego domu z ogrzewaniem ściennym, to tam faktycznie na zewnątrz muru jest zimniej. Jak masz mur zaizolowany wg dzisiejszych standardów, to na styku ze styro jest najcieplej. Analogicznie wylewka grzewcza.





> Ale to nie jest podłogówka i zasada jej działania jest zgoła inna. Te ściany nie muszą się nagrzać by odczuć różnicę


A jaka jest różnica? Dokładnie tak samo to działa. I ściana, i wylewka musi się nagrzać. Jak chcesz grzać podczerwienią, to zainstaluj tzw. kwoki czy zwykłe promienniki które dosłownie świecą podczerwienią. Nic zalane czy obrzucone betonem nie świeci. Podczerwień nie przenika przez beton, wiec musisz ten beton nagrzać i dopiero on "świeci" podczerwienią.
Różnica tylko jest taka, że wylewkę grzewczą oddziela styropian od środowiska, które ma z 8* nawet w największe mrozy, a mur styropian oddziela od środowiska które miewa -20 albo i mniej.




> - wystarczy, że nagrzeje się powierzchnia.


Tylko, że nie da się nagrzać tylko powierzchni w Twoim domu (w moim też). Chyba, że tuż pod nią dasz izolację. Znowu wracamy do m3system, izodom czy szkieletu.




> Na tej samej zasadzie opiera się system kapilarny wszystkich producentów - wszyscy kłamią? Tak samo użytkownicy tych systemów? Temp odczuwalna zmienia się już po pół godzinie od uruchomienia.


Użytkownicy podłogówki twierdzą coś innego?





> Ale czy to się wyklucza?



To świadczy o oderwaniu od dzisiejszej rzeczywistości opracowania, które linkowałeś. Zalecają poprawienie do stanu, który dzisiaj jest ponad 2x poniżej minimum.





> Tak mam policzone w OZC.


Zacytujesz te dane, z których wynika że 30% ciepła ucieka wentylacją mechaniczną?

I masz to policzone dla ogrzewania ściennego, na ścianach zewnętrznych?
Liczyłeś w wariancie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? Bo że mniej kWh przy podłogówce przy posadzce podobnie izolowanej jak ściana zewnętrzna byś potrzebował - to mogę się założyć. Pytanie, o ile więcej.





> Gdybyś doczytał, to byś zauważył, że to początek lat 90 na Węgrzech. Wtedy w PL było jeszcze przywiązanie do pieca kaflowego, potem do grzejników, a teraz rządzi podłogówka. Jak już pisałem, ja nie muszę ogrzewać muru....


A, no tak. Węgry. Biegun zimna i znają się na tym  :wink: 

Musisz ogrzać mur do którego przyczepisz ogrzewanie. Nie da się inaczej. Chyba, że dasz ze 20cm styropianu do którego przyczepisz rurki. Inaczej ciepło ogrzeje mur. Gdyby silka się nie nagrzewała, to po co styropian z zewnątrz?




> Myślę, że nie ma sensu robić tutaj OT. Za 2 lata chętnie podzielę się wnioskami z użytkownia systemu. Ale tak reasumując to nie jest typowe ogrzewanie ścienne na rurkach kilkanaście mm. Bliżej mu do mat kapilarnych aniżeli do typowego ogrzewania ściennego. Choć nie ma to większego znaczenia. Gdybym wnikał tak niskopoziomowo w każdy etap budowy (choć wnikam i tak dość nisko), to bym budował ten dom z 5 lat, a chcę zbudować w 1,5


Akurat ogrzewanie to istotny temat. Z wielu powodów. Bo to znacząca część kosztów budowy i lwia utrzymania. Bo to wpływa na komfort mieszkania. Wpływa na zbywalność i wartość domu, gdybyś kiedyś chciał/musiał sprzedać. A w końcu w przypadku ogrzewania ściennego czy podłogowego błędne założenia, wykonanie czy projekt to koszmarne koszty naprawy.

Też nie poszedłem w standardowe rozwiązanie. Wiele opcji przemyślałem, przeliczyłem. I mam kable grzewcze w wylewce. Więc nie idę z trendem. Ale nie wierzę też w teksty marketingowe. W tym Twoim opracowaniu jest kilka nibymądrych wzorów i niby-wyliczeń. Tyle, że to wszytko szczątki, niby i oparte na błędnych założeniach.

Faktycznie - Twoje pieniądze, Twój dom, Twoje ryzyko, Twoja fizyka.

Ale policz, bo jest 


> Oczywiście, że jest co liczyć


 i jest po co liczyć, bo chyba tylko zepsucie fundamentów trudniej naprawić.

----------


## Myjk

> I masz to policzone dla ogrzewania ściennego, na ścianach zewnętrznych?
> Liczyłeś w wariancie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? Bo że mniej kWh przy podłogówce przy posadzce podobnie izolowanej jak ściana zewnętrzna byś potrzebował - to mogę się założyć. Pytanie, o ile więcej.


Właśnie ciekawe czy ogrzewanie ścienne zostało uwzględnione w obliczeniach, znaczy czy program do OZC w ogóle posiada takową możliwość.

----------


## marcin225

Nie ma tu jakiegoś moderatora który przeniósłby tą jałową dyskusję do innego tematu??

----------


## Myjk

> Nie ma tu jakiegoś moderatora który przeniósłby tą jałową dyskusję do innego tematu??


Jest, musisz zgłosić trójkącikiem.  :big tongue:  Niemniej dyskusja nie jest wcale jałowa, lepsze to niż dyskusja o kolorze ścian w jadalni. Zupełnie przy okazji, jak Wam się to widzi?  :big grin:

----------


## martingg

co kto woli co kto lubi ale makaron ci sie rozgotuje  :big grin:  co tam jest na podłodze jakiś kamień?

osobiscie choruje na taki kolor kuchni w sensie drewno bo czarny jest bleee 
http://www.torus-meble.pl/uploads/im...y_photo/14.jpg

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Jest, musisz zgłosić trójkącikiem.  Niemniej dyskusja nie jest wcale jałowa, lepsze to niż dyskusja o kolorze ścian w jadalni. Zupełnie przy okazji, jak Wam się to widzi?


Ładnie, jedynie zmieniłbym kolor fartucha kafelkowego nad blatem - ten wydaje się zbyt ciemny.

----------


## Owczar

> Promieniowanie podczerwone jest zawsze, jak coś ma temperaturę powyżej zera bezwzględnego. Tyle, że to nie jest uwzględniane w temperaturze odczuwalnej.
> 
> Dla was coś jest, dla innych coś nie jest. Temperatura odczuwalna ma wzór, definicję. To nie jest wartość subiektywna (chociaż jej nazwa może to sugerować).


Czyli nie ma znaczenia dla człowiek czy słońce świeci bezpośrednio czy zza chmur? Promieniowanie ma znaczenie na temp odczuwalną jak najbardziej. 





> Coś zaizolowane z jednej strony, a oddające ciepło z drugiej strony najzimniejsze jest tam, gdzie ciepło oddaje (nawet, jak z drugiej strony też co nieco oddaje, ale w końcu po to izolujesz, że by oddawanie z drugiej strony były mniejsze i żeby przytłaczająca większość ciepła była oddawana z drugiej strony.
> 
> Gdyby było inaczej, to jaki byłby sens izolowania? A, przepraszam. Jak mas informację z nieizolowanego domu z ogrzewaniem ściennym, to tam faktycznie na zewnątrz muru jest zimniej. Jak masz mur zaizolowany wg dzisiejszych standardów, to na styku ze styro jest najcieplej. Analogicznie wylewka grzewcza.


Ty tak poważnie twierdzisz, czy to taki żart?  :smile:  Temp muru ZAWSZE będzie nawyższa od wewnątrz. To mur pobiera ciepło z wnętrza, a nie oddaje ciepło do wnętrza. 
Warto rzucić okiem:
http://www.termowizja.warszawa.pl/jak-ocieplac/




> A jaka jest różnica? Dokładnie tak samo to działa. I ściana, i wylewka musi się nagrzać. Jak chcesz grzać podczerwienią, to zainstaluj tzw. kwoki czy zwykłe promienniki które dosłownie świecą podczerwienią. Nic zalane czy obrzucone betonem nie świeci. Podczerwień nie przenika przez beton, wiec musisz ten beton nagrzać i dopiero on "świeci" podczerwienią.
> Różnica tylko jest taka, że wylewkę grzewczą oddziela styropian od środowiska, które ma z 8* nawet w największe mrozy, a mur styropian oddziela od środowiska które miewa -20 albo i mniej.


Różnica jest ogromna. To ogrzewanie nie jest umieszczone między styropianem a ścianą i nie musi ogrzać całej ściany żeby grzać wnętrze. Jest na powierzchni ściany pod 7mm tynku i tylko ten tynk musi ogrzać. Jak już ogrzeje 7mm tynku i 7mm ściany w głąb zaczyna grzać wnętrze. W przeciwnieństwie do podłogówki, która jest kilka cm pod powierzchnią i musi te kilka cm ogrzać - często musi też ogrzać drewną z ogromnym oporem cieplnym. 
Ogrzewanie kapilarne czy meditherm ogrzewa tylko tynk żeby zacząć zmieniać temp odczuwalną i stąd jego niższa bezwładność. 
Powiedzmy, że mam do ogrzania te 80m2 tynku o grubości 1,5cm. To daje nam 1,2m3 betonu. 
Pojemność cieplną przyjmijmy 2,3MJ/m3K. Fluktuacje temperatury na ścianie nie muszą być od 20 do 20 - wystarczy, że temp ściany zmieni się o 5 stopni żeby temp odczuwalna była inna. Zatem 1,2*2,3*5=13,8MJ czyli coś koło 3,66KWh. Dla pompy o mocy 8KWh to niecałe pół godziny grzania. 





> Tylko, że nie da się nagrzać tylko powierzchni w Twoim domu (w moim też). Chyba, że tuż pod nią dasz izolację. Znowu wracamy do m3system, izodom czy szkieletu.


Owszem, da się. Ściana też będzie grzana, ale w dużo mniejszym stopniu. Energia będzie emitowana przez promieniowanie do pomieszczenia. Jak przyłożysz nagrzaną blachę do ściany to będziesz czuł emitowane przez nią ciepło od razu? Czy dopiero jak nagrzeje ścianę? Na tej zasadzie opierają się wszystkie systemy kapilarne każdego producenta. Pomijając broszurki, wiem od investora, który ma taki typ ogrzewania, że temperatura odczuwalna wraca do nastawionej po godzinie po całonocnej przerwie. Nawet jeśli ma dom gorzej izolowany itd to tym bardziej miałby większy problem by nagrzać powierzchnię ściany do zadanej temp. 




> Użytkownicy podłogówki twierdzą coś innego?


A nie? Jaka jest bezwładnośc tego układu? Po jakim czasie zmieni się temp w pomieszczeniu po zmianie nastaw podłogówki?





> To świadczy o oderwaniu od dzisiejszej rzeczywistości opracowania, które linkowałeś. Zalecają poprawienie do stanu, który dzisiaj jest ponad 2x poniżej minimum.


Jakie to ma znaczenie? To tylko kwestia strat. W tej broszurce wspominają też o stratach 10W/m2 dla tej przenikalności ściany. Oczywiste jest, że im mniejsze straty  tym lepiej. Układ nie jest tylko dla nowych domów - stąd wzmianka o współczynniku 0,5.. Możesz go zastosować w starych, a tam nie zawsze masz takie dobre parametry. 




> Zacytujesz te dane, z których wynika że 30% ciepła ucieka wentylacją mechaniczną?


To są dane z OZC, które było dla mnie liczone. Założenie było dla około krotności wymiany. Stąd tak duży udział. Jak usmażę zimę przy -20 chce znać obciążenie cieplne budynku gdy będę wietrzył dom z 1 krotnością wymiany. 




> I masz to policzone dla ogrzewania ściennego, na ścianach zewnętrznych?
> Liczyłeś w wariancie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym? Bo że mniej kWh przy podłogówce przy posadzce podobnie izolowanej jak ściana zewnętrzna byś potrzebował - to mogę się założyć. Pytanie, o ile więcej.


Tak, OZC było dla podłogówki. Ale poniżej masz przeliczenia dla ściennego. 





> A, no tak. Węgry. Biegun zimna i znają się na tym 
> 
> Musisz ogrzać mur do którego przyczepisz ogrzewanie. Nie da się inaczej. Chyba, że dasz ze 20cm styropianu do którego przyczepisz rurki. Inaczej ciepło ogrzeje mur. Gdyby silka się nie nagrzewała, to po co styropian z zewnątrz?


Już wcześniej napisałem jak to to wygląda w praktyce, ale nie przyjmujesz tego do wiadomości twierdząc, że mur jest najcieplejszy przy styropianie, co jest lekko mówiąc bzdurą. 




> Ale policz, bo jest  i jest po co liczyć, bo chyba tylko zepsucie fundamentów trudniej naprawić.


Bardzo proszę. 
Odnośnie OZC - nie było liczone dla grzania ściennego, bo planowane było podłogowe. Ale generalnie zerknąłem w projekt ogrzewania. Na ten moment powierzchnia grzana wynosi 66 m2 - łącznie dla registrów do grzania, ale także do chłodzenia - już nie odliczałem ich nawet. Nie odliczam też registrów na ścianach wewnętrznych. Powiedzmy, że w okolicach ściana też będzie miała wyższą temperaturę. Więc przyjmijmy do obliczeń 80m2 ściany o temp 20 stopni wyższej. 

Policzmy te ogromne straty. Współczynnik ściany 0,15. Mamy więc wzrost strat: 80m2*20K*0,15=240W - to już tak ze sporym naddatkiem. 

Projektowana strata ciepła przez przenikanie dla mojego budynku:
4640 dla różnicy 40K

Zakładając możliwość obniżenie temp o 2 stopnie zachowując komfort cieplny - czyli różnica będzie 38K. 4640*38/40=4408 
Różnica 232W.

Nawet nie zakładając zysków z obniżenia temp tracę ok 240W przy -20oC. Biorąc pod uwagę, że mam zamiar grzać pompą ciepła i do minimum wyeliminować mostki termiczne, to tyle co nic. 

Nie będę już odliczał - bo nie mam takich umiejętności - jak zmniejszą się straty wynikające z przenikania do gruntu po rezygnacji z podłogówki. A zmniejszą się na pewno. 

---------------------------------------------------------



> Zupełnie przy okazji, jak Wam się to widzi?



Myjk, mi się podoba  :smile:  Układ podobny do mojej. 

Ale osobiście nie lubię tych amerykanerskich lodówek  :big tongue:  Ja mam zamiar zrobić lodówkę w zabudowe bez zamrażarnika i dać osobno zamrażarkę.

----------


## Myjk

> Ładnie, jedynie zmieniłbym kolor fartucha kafelkowego nad blatem - ten wydaje się zbyt ciemny.


Był jaśniejszy zadany na próbę, ale wtedy kuchnia jeszcze bardziej świeciła.  :wink:  Ten czarny ma zatem stanowić kontrast.




> Myjk, mi się podoba  Układ podobny do mojej.


Bo to najlepszy układ jest.  :wink:  Aczkolwiek znowu się waham czy zlewu jednak nie przerzucić na duże okno (na szczęście zrobiłem drugi odpływ awaryjnie).




> Ale osobiście nie lubię tych amerykanerskich lodówek  Ja mam zamiar zrobić lodówkę w zabudowe bez zamrażarnika i dać osobno zamrażarkę.


Przy czym to nie jest typowy SbS, to model gdzie lodówka jest na górze a zamrażalnik na dole -- i na dole są szuflady zamiast pojemników jak w typowej zamrażalce (z którymi trzeba się zawsze siłować). Na typowego SbS bym się też nie zdecydował bo jest niepraktyczny. W zabudowie nie będzie kostkarki automatycznej czy chłodzonej wody dostępnych od ręki (bez roztwierania wrót znaczy). Najbardziej się cieszę, że udało się upchać w kuchni dwa wally flexy, tak że będę nimi w stanie odkurzyć całą kuchnię.  :wink:  Trzeci wally flex jest w szafce przy stole w jadalni i to jest ta pierwsza szafka od "kamery".

----------


## Mr A

*Myjk* kolorystycznie podobnie jak u mnie, więc ok  :wink:  Nie wprowadziliśmy tylko kolejnego koloru pod blat. Przy białych szafkach polecam czarny cokół. Daje pięknie radę.



Ten fartuch kafelkowy (nie wiedziałem, że tak to się zwie ;P) to z egera? Nie wiem czy nie wybraliśmy podobnego ale po przyjściu i zobaczeniu jak to wygląda zmieniliśmy strony - coś co miało spełniać funkcję przeciwnaprężeniową akurat trafiło w nasze gusta i ta strona nie była w żaden sposób uszkodzona/gorzej wykonana.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mam również czarne cokoły w kuchni i nie zamieniłbym ich koloru na żaden inny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli nie ma znaczenia dla człowiek czy słońce świeci bezpośrednio czy zza chmur? Promieniowanie ma znaczenie na temp odczuwalną jak najbardziej.


Przeczytaj wzór na temperaturę odczuwalną i napisz, na który parametr wpływa.





> Ty tak poważnie twierdzisz, czy to taki żart?  Temp muru ZAWSZE będzie nawyższa od wewnątrz.


Czyli jak wpuścisz ten 1cm od powierzchni ściany wodę o temperaturze 30* to powierzchnia będzie miała więcej?




> To mur pobiera ciepło z wnętrza, a nie oddaje ciepło do wnętrza.


To rozmawiamy o ogrzwaniu ściennym, czy ścianie bez ogrzewania?




> Warto rzucić okiem:
> http://www.termowizja.warszawa.pl/jak-ocieplac/



A konkretnie to gdzie tu jest o ogrzewaniu ściennym?


Oczywiście, że musi ogrzać całą masę od której nie jest odizolowana. Jak rozgrzewasz pręt stalowy to ciepło wędruje nim tylko w jedną stronę?





> Jest na powierzchni ściany pod 7mm tynku i tylko ten tynk musi ogrzać. Jak już ogrzeje 7mm tynku i 7mm ściany w głąb zaczyna grzać wnętrze.


To po co dajesz izolację muru z zewnątrz przy takich poglądach? Szkoda kasy na styorpian, jak ten mur nie będzie się nagrzewał.





> W przeciwnieństwie do podłogówki, która jest kilka cm pod powierzchnią i musi te kilka cm ogrzać


Gdybym wierzył, że beton nie przwodzi ciepła, to zrezygnowałbym ze styropianu. Kable można dać na górze albo i w warstwie kleju pod płytkami. Tylko, stety albo niestety, beton i silka świetnie przewodzą ciepło.




> Ogrzewanie kapilarne czy meditherm ogrzewa tylko tynk


Jak dasz izolację, to sam wyrzekniesz się tej wiary.





> Na ten moment powierzchnia grzana wynosi 66 m2


To jakaś altanka? Czy ten dom z sygnaturki?





> Zakładając możliwość obniżenie temp o 2 stopnie zachowując komfort cieplny - czyli różnica będzie 38K. 4640*38/40=4408 
> Różnica 232W.


Liczysz 40* między temperaturą powietrza wewnątrz domu, a na zewnątrz? Looknij na linka który wrzucałeś. Przy domu z ogrzewaniem innym, niż ścienne będą takie straty.
Ale jak masz w ścianie rury o temperaturze 40 czy 50*, to ściana będzie dużo cieplejsza. I dT będzie nie 40*, a 60-70 między najcieplejszym miejscem w ścianie, a na zewnątrz. Więc masz straty x 1,75.

A w sumie, to jakie zalety ma to ogrzewanie, które planujesz względem kaloryferów?

----------


## Owczar

Szczerze mówiąc to nie chce mi się dalej tłumaczyć - to trochę jak walka z wiatrakami.  :smile: 

66m2 to powierzchnia ściany, która będzie grzana. To tak na marginesie. Nie będę miał w całym domu 40 stopni! Straty w miejscach gdzie będzie ogrzewanie policzyłem jak wyżej, to ostatnie równianie to ogólny rachunek dla całego domu przy temp 18 zamiast 20. Do tego doliczasz straty wynikające z wyższej temperatury na fragmencie ścian. 

Owszem grzeje mur - ale nie do 40 stopni w całym przekroju, tylko zgodnie z różnica temperatur i z proporcjonalnym spadkiem w przekroju. do warstwy styropianu, a styropian izoluje ścianę od zewnątrz. 

Myślę, że dalsza dyskusja nie ma sensu. Twoje argumenty przeciwko tej metodzie grzewczej mnie zupełnie nie przekonują, a moje Ciebie i to w sumie nie ma sensu. Byłbyś bardziej przekonujący gdybyś choć raz miał stycznośc z takim rodzajem ogrzewania. 

Inwestor, który użytkuje to już 3 sezon, sam kalibrował automatyke i może podzielić się ze mna wnioskami z użytkowania jest dla mnie bardziej wiarygodny.

----------


## agb

> ok, dzieki.
> Ja szukam MFP szalunkowej (jest niebiesko- żółta)


Jak jeszcze szukasz, to mogę spróbować zdobyć namiar. Mój wykonawca też długo szukał, ale ostatnio znalazł i u mnie będą użyte do słupów. Szalunek pod strop będzie standardowo z desek, które później pójdą na deskowanie dachu.

----------


## Owczar

Zabezpieczasz jakoś te deski?

----------


## agb

A jeszcze nie wiem  :big grin:  A przed czym?

----------


## Owczar

Przed betonem, którym nasiakna deski. Moja ekipa powiedziała że te deski się nadają co najwyżej na drugi szalunek, ale na dach by nie dali. Dlatego kupiłem mfp - choć też nie mam pewności że będą się nadawały na dach potem. Wszędzie piszą że tak... Ale trzeba sprawdzić empirycznie.

----------


## agb

A u mnie wszyscy, z którymi rozmawiałem mówili, że takie deski są na deskowanie dachu bardzo dobre. Wielokrotnie już na ten temat czytałem i opinie nt. dawać - nie dawać desek szalunkowych na dach rozkładają się 50:50  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Każdy mówi co innego  :big grin:  gość od dachów mówi że powinny być ok ale to zależy.. Pewnie od wilgotności deski, betonu itd. Zdaj relacje. Swoją drogą to masz zaległości w dzienniku  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Czytałem więcej o tych co dają, bo twierdzą, że drewno przesiąknięte mleczkiem betonowym są odporne na robactwo i bardziej odporne na gnicie itp. Na pewno są o wiele cięższe, to mogę potwierdzić, po przerzucaniu takiego drewna.  :wink: 
A u nas zabezpieczali deski olejem, dzięki temu o wiele łatwiej odchodziły od betonu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czytałem więcej o tych co dają, bo twierdzą, że drewno przesiąknięte mleczkiem betonowym są odporne na robactwo i bardziej odporne na gnicie itp. Na pewno są o wiele cięższe, to mogę potwierdzić, po przerzucaniu takiego drewna.


To chyba przesąd którego podstawy zniknęły wraz z wapnem.
A to, że są mokre to chyba oczywiste?

----------


## Zuzanna31

> Jak jeszcze szukasz, to mogę spróbować zdobyć namiar. Mój wykonawca też długo szukał, ale ostatnio znalazł i u mnie będą użyte do słupów. Szalunek pod strop będzie standardowo z desek, które później pójdą na deskowanie dachu.


dzięki za chęć pomocy, juz mam  :Smile:

----------


## kamil40

Witam serdecznie, budujemu mały domek projekt z71

----------


## Kamila.

> Przed betonem, którym nasiakna deski. Moja ekipa powiedziała że te deski się nadają co najwyżej na drugi szalunek, ale na dach by nie dali. Dlatego kupiłem mfp - choć też nie mam pewności że będą się nadawały na dach potem. Wszędzie piszą że tak... Ale trzeba sprawdzić empirycznie.


Moja ekipa oraz wybrany dekarz zgodnie twierdzą że nie ma nic lepszego na deskowanie dachu od desek użytych do szalowania stropów. 
Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie zabezpieczania desek (na wszelkie wypadek) preparatem Kuprafung. 
Zdjęcia pewnie za jakiś czas wrzucę do dziennika. 
Mfp (o ile rozmawiamy o tych samych płytch z niebieską powłoką po obu stronach) nie dałabym na dach. Jakoś ten wiór w środku nie przekonuje mnie do tego że to właściwy materiał na deskowanie  :roll eyes:

----------


## Owczar

Teoretycznie i bez deskowania można zrobić dach. Producent płyty MFP twierdzi, że jest paroprzepuszczalna, więc można ją układać na dachu bez dylatacji. 

Szczerze mówiąc to specjalistą nie jestem i cięzko mi ocenić co w praktyce będzie lepsze. MFP na szalunek na pewno wygodniejsze i szybsze. Ekipa pilarką równiótko tnie płyty na szalunek. 
Zobaczę jak będą wyglądały te płyty po szalunku - wtedy będę decydował. To są MFP bez laminowanej powłoki. 

Jak cenowo wygląda teraz cena deski calówki o w regularnym kształcie? Każdy mówi co innego  :big grin:  zgłupieć już można.  :wink: 

EDIT.
Właśnie rozmawiałem z ekipą. Pierwszy raz robią szalunek z tych płyt i twierdzą, że jest o wiele twardszy niż OSB. Bez nawiercenia wkręty tracą łby. Ich zdaniem z oderwaniem od betonu nie powinno być problemu. Zobaczymy.

----------


## Kamila.

Mfp od betonu odejdzie bez żadnych problemów  :smile: 
Jeśli znajdę zdjęcia to wrzucę dziś do dziennika fotę jak wyglada wieniec szalowany płytą mfp. 
Powierzchnia jest gładka, w przeciwieństwie do elementów które były szalowane deskami. 
Kwestia gustu, czasu i pieniędzy  :smile:

----------


## agb

MFP niebieska ma.. ze 2-3cm grubości? Zmierzę. Do tego jej waga. Dlatego bym jej nie dał na dach.

----------


## Owczar

Ja mam 22mm. Żeby pokryć dach potrzebowałbym łącznie koło 2200kg.

Dla porównania deska calowka to ok 2250kg.

Różnica więc bardziej na korzyść mfp. Choć oczywiście sporo zależy od wilgotności deski.

----------


## Kamila.

@Owczar poniżej zdjęcia wieńców szalowanych płytą mfp oraz zdjęcie płyt użytych dwukrotnie do szalowania.

Wieńce:


Płyty:

----------


## Owczar

Wieńce wyszły super.

Płyty po przycieciu 5cm po brzegu nie wygladalyby tragicznie. Te szalunkowe po przycieciu podobno dobrze pomalować farbą jeśli mają być wielokrotnie użyte.

U mnie z wiencem leja od razu nadproza.

----------


## Kamila.

I do kompletu  :big grin: 
Deski wykorzystane do szalowania stropu (jednorazowo), ostukane z resztek betonu i zabezpieczone przed robalami.

----------


## Kaizen

Płyty na deskowanie mają jeszcze jedną wadę, zwłaszcza przy dachu kopertowym - dużo odpadów. Bo trzeba dociąć ostatnie pod skosem. Żeby potem ten obcięty kawałek dało się wykorzystać, to musi on sięgać co najmniej do kolejnej krokwi.
Przy deskach dużo lepiej da się wykorzystać te obrzynki, bo jak będzie w tym miejscu za krótki, to dwie deski wyżej już może dać się wykorzystać.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Jest, musisz zgłosić trójkącikiem.  Niemniej dyskusja nie jest wcale jałowa, lepsze to niż dyskusja o kolorze ścian w jadalni. Zupełnie przy okazji, jak Wam się to widzi? 
> 
> Załącznik 415703
> 
> Załącznik 415704


Mnie się wszystko nowe podoba... oprócz szarych kolorów.
Tyle że ja obcuję z nimi niemal codziennie w pracy , więc to chyba mnie "usprawiedliwia"  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Szybkie pytanie. Więźba czy wiązary?

Wiązary wyjdą ok 8% więcej niż wieźba z wykonaniem.

----------


## agb

A więźba z drewna takiej samej jakości jak wiązary?  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

No właśnie to już zagadka... 

Bardziej skłaniam się ku wiązarom. Oferta jest kompletna i nic mnie nie interesuje. Choć jeszcze dyskutujemy na temat wielkości strychu, który chciałbym mimo wszystko mieć jakieś miejsce na przechowywanie. Mam nadzieję, że przy zachowaniu podciągu przez środek dadzą radę odchudzić kratownice. 

Choć czytałem opinie, że porządna więźba to jednak lepsza... Tylko jak widzę poskręcane belki u sąsiada to mnie to jakoś nie przekonuje...

----------


## kaszpir007

> No właśnie to już zagadka... 
> 
> Bardziej skłaniam się ku wiązarom. Oferta jest kompletna i nic mnie nie interesuje. Choć jeszcze dyskutujemy na temat wielkości strychu, który chciałbym mimo wszystko mieć jakieś miejsce na przechowywanie. Mam nadzieję, że przy zachowaniu podciągu przez środek dadzą radę odchudzić kratownice. 
> 
> Choć czytałem opinie, że porządna więźba to jednak lepsza... Tylko jak widzę poskręcane belki u sąsiada to mnie to jakoś nie przekonuje...


Jak taka mała różnica w cenie to brać wiązary i nie zastanawiać się ...

----------


## agb

> No właśnie to już zagadka... 
> 
> Bardziej skłaniam się ku wiązarom. Oferta jest kompletna i nic mnie nie interesuje. Choć jeszcze dyskutujemy na temat wielkości strychu, który chciałbym mimo wszystko mieć jakieś miejsce na przechowywanie. Mam nadzieję, że przy zachowaniu podciągu przez środek dadzą radę odchudzić kratownice. 
> 
> Choć czytałem opinie, że porządna więźba to jednak lepsza... Tylko jak widzę poskręcane belki u sąsiada to mnie to jakoś nie przekonuje...


Dlaczego lepsza? U mnie wiązary nie wchodziły w grę z względu na projekt to i nie czytałem  :big tongue:

----------


## annatulipanna

Jak masz kasę, to rób wiązary. Drewno certyfikowane, składane u producenta, montaż na budynku szybszy niż w przypadku więźby, wymiary podobno też dokładniejsze. Nic, tylko brać  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Samo drewno na więźbę u mnie to koszt ok 9k. Robocizna 6-7k. Do tego dochodzą mocowania belek i murłata. W projekcie belki mocowane są doczołowo do podciągu i wieńca - więc do każdej belki potrzebuje po 2 wieszaki. 

Na wiązary dostałem ofertę na 17,4k netto z montażem. Różnica cenowa jest naprawdę nieduża. Jutro wyjaśni się kwestia przestrzeni, którą da się uzyskać na górze.

Widziałem kilka takich wpisów, że więźba lepsza - ale to coś w stylu, fundamenty to fundamenty, a nie jakieś tam płyty. na dom murowany  tylko więźba. Żadnego argumentu merytorycznego.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Samo drewno na więźbę u mnie to koszt ok 9k. Robocizna 6-7k. Do tego dochodzą mocowania belek i murłata. W projekcie belki mocowane są doczołowo do podciągu i wieńca - więc do każdej belki potrzebuje po 2 wieszaki. 
> 
> Na wiązary dostałem ofertę na 17,4k netto z montażem. Różnica cenowa jest naprawdę nieduża. Jutro wyjaśni się kwestia przestrzeni, którą da się uzyskać na górze.
> 
> Widziałem kilka takich wpisów, że więźba lepsza - ale to coś w stylu, fundamenty to fundamenty, a nie jakieś tam płyty. na dom murowany  tylko więźba. Żadnego argumentu merytorycznego.


Myślę że dużo zależy od cen i wycen. U nas więźba była skomplikowana i poszło chyba 11m3 drewna , czyli bardzo dużo. Drewno mieliśmy w dobrej cenie , bo tartak niedaleko i ceny atrakcyjne. 

Plusem wiązarów jest to że stosują drewno wyselekcjonowane , suche i najwyższej jakości , bo przy produkcji wiązarów używa się jednak drewna o sporo mniejszej grubości.

Nam by się zmiana na wiązary nie opłacała. Wyceny były ponad 2x większe niż wycena więźby a koszty robocizny miałem łączne , więc gdybym zrezygnował z montażu więźby przez wykonawcę co mi budował dom , to zapewne odliczył by mi 1-2 dniówki i tyle i zbytnio by mi się nie opłacało ..
A przecież i tak ten wykonawca później musiał by i tak kłaść membranę , łaty , kontrłaty , dachówkę , rynny i itd ...

U nas z wiązarów nikt nie robi , bo wychodzą sporo drożej , choć może teraz jak ceny robocizny szaleją to może wiązary zdobędą popularność.

Znajomy deweloper stosuje wiązary ale to ze względu na niższe koszty , bo sami je "produkują" . Choć patrząc że sami je składają to aż się bać , bo zapewne jakość taki wiązarów moze sporo się różnić od tych robionych w fabryce przy użyciu odpowiednich maszyn i itd ..

Tradycyjna więźba jest robiona z "zapasem". U nas więźba była przygotowana na płytę falistą , blachę a także i dachówkę cementową. Wiadomo że dachówka najcięższa więc więźba musiała być solidniejsza. Jakby była przygotowana pod blachę to można by ją mocno odchudzić i chyba przy wiązarach właśnie jest maksymalne odchudzane , dlatego też trzeba mówić że chce się miec np. "stryszek" i jaki rodzaj będzie pokrycia dachowego.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak sobie porównuję jakość wykonania więźby do wiązarów, to teraz wziąłbym wiązary. Więźbę można w tylu miejscach skopać, że ta oszczędność naprawdę nie jest tego warta.

----------


## Owczar

Rano miałem telefon od producenta i zapewnili mnie, że stryszek 9-10m2 przy zachowaniu podciągu wygospodarują. Przy takich kątach to i tak max, więc jesteśmy zdecydowani. 

Na etapie projektowania jeszcze może przeliczymy podciąg. W tej chwili ma 30cm wysokości. Sprawa do przemyślenia. 

Ogólnie miałem oferty na cały dach z materiałem, które nie były złe, ale opinie wykonawców w internecie różne. Mam ofertę na samo pokrycie w niezłej cenie z materiałem, więc to się akurat dobrze składa. Jak zwykle dużą różnicę robi VAT. Nie kazdy wykonawca chce brac na siebie materialy wiec zakup z 23% na starcie robi duza roznice.

----------


## mariuszm35

Witam serdecznie miło być wśród budujących  :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

Temat wykorzystania desek po szalunkach mnie równierz będzie dotyczył..jeszcze nie wiem czy je wykorzystam, raczej nie planowałem, ale zobaczymy co powie majster - chociaz jakoś szczególnie to mu nie ufam  :big grin: 

Odebrałem od Asolta projekt podłogówki, a jeszcze dodam, że moje ozc ostatecznie zeszło do 7,2kW, więc nie jest źle. Wracając do prjektu, widzę, że temperatura zasilania została określona na poziomie 38stopni. Czy mi się tylko wydaje, że to sporo? Temp samej podłogi wychodzi tak jak myślałem +-24 stopnie.

----------


## agb

Wysokość otworu na drzwi wewnętrzne. Dobrze widzę, że dla drzwi bezprzylgowych standard to 206-207cm?

----------


## Murator FINANSE

UWAGA KLIENCI BZ WBK oraz ING -

Zgodnie z nakazem UOKiKu BZ WBK i ING muszą zwrócić klientom pieniądze za opłaty za konta i karty płatnicze , które były naliczone w poniższych przypadkach.

A w szczególe?
W BZ WBK sprawa dotyczy tzw. trwałego nośnika. Bank informował klientów o zmianach tylko za pomocą bankowości elektronicznej.Bank więc proponuje klientom podpisanie
bezpłatnego aneksu do umów, które potwierdzą akceptację aktualnie obowiązujących regulacji.
Stosowny wniosek o aneks należy złożyć w formie pisma reklamacyjnego, a w jego treści powołać się na decyzję UOKiK nr RBG – 9/2018, podać PESEL i wskazać oddział, w którym zostanie podpisany dokument.
Aneks będzie można podpisać tylko w placówce.

Jednocześnie bank poinformował, że będzie przyznawał klientom rekompensaty, w poniższych sytuacjach
1)Zwrot otrzymają klienci, którzy w dniu wydania decyzji przez UOKiK pozostawali i pozostają nadal stroną umowy o produkt, dla którego w okresie od 1 stycznia 2014 r. do 31 lipca 2016 r. wprowadzono podwyżki i poinformowano o nich tylko w bankowości internetowej.

2) Dodatkowo o zwrot mogą się ubiegać klienci, którzy zostali obciążeni prowizją za przewalutowanie transakcji kartowej wyższą niż 100 zł oraz klienci, którzy po wprowadzeniu podwyżek nie uzyskali obniżenia lub zwolnienia z innej opłaty lub prowizji lub nie uzyskali innej bezpłatnej usługi płatniczej.

3) Klienci korzystający ze starych kont przejętych jeszcze po Kredyt Banku - Ekstrakonto Profil Aktywny i Ekstrakonto Profil Ambitny – mogą odzyskać 108 zł lub połowę tej kwoty, jeśli byli uprawnieni do 50 proc. zniżki za prowadzenie rachunku.

4)użytkownicy kart debetowych Visa i Maestro mogą wnioskować o rekompensatę w wysokości 286,53 zł z tytułu wprowadzenia prowizji za przewalutowanie transakcji, natomiast posiadacze kart Mastercard – 379,40 zł. Użytkownicy kart MasterCard PAYBACK Multi mogą odzyskać 1,17 zł za każdy miesiąc obowiązywania podwyższonej opłaty miesięcznej za kartę, ale nie więcej niż 19,84 zł łącznie.

5)Z kolei klienci, którzy w okresie od 1 lutego 2015 r. do 31 lipca 2016 r. korzystali z cash backu, mają prawo do zwrotu w wysokości 0,80 zł od każdej operacji tego typu.

6)W przypadku kart kredytowych obowiązują zwroty za przewalutowanie transakcji w wysokości 277,32 zł dla kart Mastercard i 284,17 zł dla kart Visa (dotyczy transakcji w EUR).

Jeśli chodzi o ING , to kto może otrzymać rekompensatę od ING Banku Śląskiego?
W ING Banku Śląskim chodzi o naliczanie opłat miesięcznych za kartę debetową.
W banku obowiązywała zasada, że klient zwolniony jest z opłaty miesięcznej, jeśli bank rozliczy w danym miesiącu transakcje na określoną kwotę. Klient wykonujący transakcje w ostatnich dniach miesiąca, nie miał jednak wpływu na to, kiedy bank je rozliczy. Warto zauważyć, że często rozliczenie transakcji nie zawsze następowało w dniu dokonania owej czynności zdarzało się, że rozliczenie wskakiwało w następny miesiąc i bank naliczał opłatę za kartę.
Urząd zakwestionował tę praktykę i nakazał bankom, by w takich przypadkach brały pod uwagę transakcje wykonane, a nie rozliczone.
Podsumowując więc ING Bank został zobligowany do zwrotu opłaty miesięcznej za karty: Visa Zbliżeniowa, Visa NFC, Debit MasterCard Zbliżeniowa, które pobrał pomiędzy 1 lutego 2017 r. a 31 marca 2018 r. Możliwość otrzymania zwrotu dotyczy wszystkich klientów, którzy do dnia 20 września 2018 r. zgłoszą wniosek o zwrot opłaty. Środki wrócą w terminie do 30 dni od daty złożenia reklamacji.

----------


## Robaczywy

Czy tak na szybko możecie mi powiedzieć, czy szpilki to kotwienia murłaty do wieńca powinny być przykręcone do zbrojenia? Tak słyszałem, ale nie bardzo widzę w tym sens. Wydaje mi się, że wsadzenie ich do świeżo wylanego betonu jest ok. Ktoś potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy  :smile: ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Wydaje mi się, że wsadzenie ich do świeżo wylanego betonu jest ok. Ktoś potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy ?


Te w kształcie L wystarczy włożyć w beton.

----------


## Robaczywy

Tak też myślałem, dzięki

----------


## marcin225

U mnie natomiast kotwienie murłaty jest wykonane w inny sposób i dekarze mówili, że pierwszy raz się z czymś takim spotkali.
https://zapodaj.net/b80770999534f.jpg.html    O tak jest.

----------


## Doli.

> Czy tak na szybko możecie mi powiedzieć, czy szpilki to kotwienia murłaty do wieńca powinny być przykręcone do zbrojenia? Tak słyszałem, ale nie bardzo widzę w tym sens. Wydaje mi się, że wsadzenie ich do świeżo wylanego betonu jest ok. Ktoś potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy ?


Mieliśmy L-ki i były wkładane w beton po zalaniu wieńca.

----------


## voopeem

Zaczęłam od dziennika, ale tu również wszystkich witam  :smile:  Na razie czytam, uczę się, wbijamy łopatę we wrześniu.

----------


## Robaczywy

W takim razie jestem spokojny o jutrzejsze zalewanie. Dzięki za info.

@marcin225, Twoje kotwienie na rysunku wygląda mega solidnie

----------


## Owczar

Z ciekawostek, pod wiazary niektóre firmy nie stosują murlaty i kotwia chemicznie do wienca.

Z innych ciekawostek. Czy ktoś ukrywa u siebie urządzenia audio/rtv? Chciałbym kupić dość dużych wymiarów wzmacniacz kina domowego, ale tak głęboka szafka rtv będzie wyglądała średnio. Zastanawiam się na wlozeniem wszystkich urządzeń do szafy w hallu. Odległość około 10m po kablu.
Miałby tam wylądować wzmacniacz, dekoder tv, pc itd. Jestem zwolennikiem jednego pilota i właśnie testuje przedłużacz sygnału ir z chin. Działa w sumie wyśmienicie, ale czekam jeszcze na przedłużacz kabla żeby sprawdzić na większej odległości. Szafa będzie oczywiście wentylowana. Wtedy na ścianie zostaje tylko tv.

----------


## Robaczywy

Nadszedł czas, że zaczyna pojawiać się dach i ostatnie wątpliości co do ilości okien dachowych czas rozwiać...
Czy Waszym zdaniem okna dachowe w pokojach 1 i 2 sa potrzebne? Oryginalnie ich nie ma. Przede wszystkim zastanawiam się nad pokojem nr 1, który ma okna balkonowe na wschód. W pokoju nr. 2 okna sa powiększone z 85 na 90cm. Bedą to pokoje dzieci. 

Zdjęcia

----------


## AliP

Czesc szukam pomocy w sprawie okien. Czy ktos sensowna firme z dobrym montazem poleci z okolic Krakowa?
My juz mamy sso i pora na okna i strasssny problem coś wybrać :/

----------


## Robaczywy

Hej,

Ja jestem z okolic Krakowa i wybrałem lokalnego producenta - firma Solo i okna z serii LuftHaus, ale czy polecam to Ci nie powiem, bo jeszcze nie zamontowali. W każdym razie cena \ jakość (ta na papierze) okien mnie przekonała. 
Jeśli możesz zapłacić ciut więcej, to Markom, przedstawiciel Vetrexu, szczyci się jakimiś nagrodami za najlepszy montaż i ogólnie mocno się tym promuje - ale znowu ile w tym prawdy to nie wiem. 

Okna to temat rzeka, duża konkurencja i często bardzo podobne oferty..

----------


## marcin225

Czy w tym kraju nie może być normalnie????  Jak na podłączenie gazu który jest 2 metry od płotu czeka się prawie rok to jak to nazwać? Dostałem warunki w październiku zeszłego roku (ważne 2 lata żeby nie było) że od podpisania umowy do przyłączenia 6 miesięcy no i ok. W maju byłem podpisać umowę żeby do końca roku mieć to mi zmienili warunki (niby system się zmienił) na 9 miesięcy podłączenia, w umowie dali do kwietnia 2018... ale facet zaznaczył , że na bank do końca roku zrobią. Dzisiaj idę się przypomnieć i słyszę , że najwcześniej w kwietniu 2018 a może i się wydłuży. Masakra jakaś. W marcu-kwietniu to ja już chciałem podłogi robić dawno a tu nie będzie jak bo posadzkę trzeba jeszcze wygrzać przecież i odczekać. 
Chyba trzeba się będzie zastanowić nad pompą ciepła jednak... bo już mam dość się użerać z tymi ludźmi.

----------


## Doli.

> Czy w tym kraju nie może być normalnie????  Jak na podłączenie gazu który jest 2 metry od płotu czeka się prawie rok to jak to nazwać? Dostałem warunki w październiku zeszłego roku (ważne 2 lata żeby nie było) że od podpisania umowy do przyłączenia 6 miesięcy no i ok. W maju byłem podpisać umowę żeby do końca roku mieć to mi zmienili warunki (niby system się zmienił) na 9 miesięcy podłączenia, w umowie dali do kwietnia 2018... ale facet zaznaczył , że na bank do końca roku zrobią. Dzisiaj idę się przypomnieć i słyszę , że najwcześniej w kwietniu 2018 a może i się wydłuży. Masakra jakaś. W marcu-kwietniu to ja już chciałem podłogi robić dawno a tu nie będzie jak bo posadzkę trzeba jeszcze wygrzać przecież i odczekać. 
> Chyba trzeba się będzie zastanowić nad pompą ciepła jednak... bo już mam dość się użerać z tymi ludźmi.


Jakbyśmy wiedzieli ile z gazem jest pierdzielenia się, to założylibyśmy pompę ciepła... Także łączymy się w bólu, chociaż ponoć we wtorek mamy mieć licznik...

----------


## Myjk

Masakra, dobrze że odpuściłem gazy.  :big tongue: 

Ja mam już elektrykę (w tym LAN, TVSAT, Alarm), OC i dzisiaj skończyli tynki. Tynki równe, ciężko znaleźć miejsce gdzie na 3m łacie jest więcej milimetr prześwitu. Niestety cena nie była niska, bo aż 38zł/m2 na tynku Alpol.

----------


## Owczar

A jaki rodzaj tynku? 

Mi za cementowo wapienne z kwarcem powiedzieli taką samą kwotę. 

Jesli chodzi o przyłącza to elektryczne z PGE nie jest lepiej... Nawet terminy na umowie mają gdzieś.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakbyśmy wiedzieli ile z gazem jest pierdzielenia się, to założylibyśmy pompę ciepła... Także łączymy się w bólu, chociaż ponoć we wtorek mamy mieć licznik...


Mi na jednej działce już dwa lata zakładają prąd. Jest na sąsiedniej działce. Więc nie musi być lepiej niż z gazem. Poznaliśmy człowieka co ma wybudowane nawet SSO z 5 działek dalej. Budowę ciągnął na agregacie. Chyba już kilkanaście lat czeka na prąd.

----------


## Myjk

> A jaki rodzaj tynku? 
> Mi za cementowo wapienne z kwarcem powiedzieli taką samą kwotę.


Zwykłe gipsowe. Cementowe będą w garażu, kotłowni, pomieszczeniu technicznym i w niecce.  :wink:  Gipsowe chyba tańsze są.

Ps. jak właściwie poza równością i gładkością sprawdzić jakość wykonania tynków? Wszystkie stalowe elementy oberżnęli i psikali lakierem antykorozyjnym, ramki ze styro przy oknach najpierw zaciągnęli klejem z siatką, potem narożniki, okna obrobione na listwy.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Mi na jednej działce już dwa lata zakładają prąd. Jest na sąsiedniej działce. Więc nie musi być lepiej niż z gazem. Poznaliśmy człowieka co ma wybudowane nawet SSO z 5 działek dalej. Budowę ciągnął na agregacie. Chyba już kilkanaście lat czeka na prąd.


Ja mam skrzynkę na działce postawioną dwa miesiące temu i...robię na agregacie ;/ Co najlepsze, kabel jest doprowadzony do skrzynki. Jak dzwonię do energetyki to słyszę - trzeba czekać, mamy 12 miesięcy na wywiązanie się z umowy. 
Ręce opadają.....

----------


## Owczar

Ja tego totalnie nie rozumiem... Przecież po podłączeniu odprowadzamy niemałem pieniądze za samo bycie podłączonym...

Ale kiedy przy składaniu podania osoba w okienku daje wizytówkę i sugeruje przyłącze tymczasowe to mamy mały konflikt interesów. Za tymczasowe trzeba zapłacić spore stawki. PGE jest na ryczałcie za KW. Więc ani pracownikom, ani PGE się nie opłaca robić przyłączy. Choć pracownikom bardziej, bo czy sie stoi, czy się leży, pensja się należy  :big grin:

----------


## Pytajnick

A ja to rozumiem... Jak się ma monopol, to można kłaść lagę na wszystko i czerpać dziką satysfakcję widząc jak się ludzie wnerwiają, wiedząc że są bezsilni.
To w Polsce.
Na zachodzie (w 2004r) zmiana dostawcy prądu to kilka kliknięć na kompie a na wymianę licznika gazowego w NIEDZIELĘ, instalator pojawił się w 30 minut od zgłoszenia. Tyle że na terenie miasta działało 8 dostawców gazu i 12tu dostawców prądu.

----------


## marcin225

Szczęśliwie akurat z przyłączem elektryki problemu nie miałem żadnego (i nigdy mieć nie powinienem raczej).  Natomiast PGNIG mnie srogo zawiodło. Najgorsze, że gdybym wiedział o czekaniu rok to bym umowę podpisał w grudniu 2017 i sobie czekał ale w warunkach było jak byk 6 miesięcy... potem sobie zmienili i można ich pocałować w d... tak naprawdę. Wnerwia mnie to bo już miałem wybrany kocioł na gaz, wstępną wycenę , problem z głowy a teraz weź się znowu dokształcaj z pomp ciepła żeby instalatorzy nie wcisnęli gówna i nie zdarli za bardzo ;/  Już pominę fakt , że mogłem nie inwestować w komin  :big grin:  Teraz trzeba szybko się decydować i zerwać umowę z gazownią bo gotowi obciążyć kosztami. 
Dylemat jak nie wiem co. Z jednej strony bym machnął ręką ale z drugiej mi szkoda teraz wszystko zmieniać. Żebym miał pewność , że w kwietniu będzie skrzynka to może bym zaczekał ale równie dobrze to może być czerwiec. Denerwuje też bezczelność pracowników bo teksty w stylu " jak Pan chce to może zerwać umowę i kupić sobie pompę" są mocno irytujące.

----------


## Papucy

> Masakra, dobrze że odpuściłem gazy. 
> 
> Ja mam już elektrykę (w tym LAN, TVSAT, Alarm), OC i dzisiaj skończyli tynki. Tynki równe, ciężko znaleźć miejsce gdzie na 3m łacie jest więcej milimetr prześwitu. Niestety cena nie była niska, bo aż 38zł/m2 na tynku Alpol.


Woow 38zł/m2 ja myślałem że u mnie drogo było, ale przynajmniej równiutko. Sprawdź kąty w łazienkach bo to potem wychodzi przy płytkach u mnie babole takie że trzeba było na jednej ścianie płytę KG przykleić. 

Jak ktoś ma już jakieś doświadczenia z wyborem REKU to siup proszę do Bocianów 2017 czekam na podpowiedź.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Masakra, dobrze że odpuściłem gazy. 
> 
> Ja mam już elektrykę (w tym LAN, TVSAT, Alarm), OC i dzisiaj skończyli tynki. Tynki równe, ciężko znaleźć miejsce gdzie na 3m łacie jest więcej milimetr prześwitu. Niestety cena nie była niska, bo aż 38zł/m2 na tynku Alpol.


Wow , to ceny chyba mocno podrożały ...

Rok temu mogłem mieć za zwykły tynk chyba 24zł za m2 i chyba 28zł za twardy (Dolina Nidy Zeta). Pamiętam jak wykonawca mówił że u dewelopera robią na Alpolu właśnie "bo ma dobrą cenę"..

Ja robiłem twarde tynki , bo miękkich już nie chciałem. Miałem w poprzednim domu i nigdy więcej miękkiego tynku ...

----------


## ag2a

U niego cena wynika z lokalizacji. Ale ceny tynków w tym roku są raczej na poziomie 28+

----------


## Myjk

> Wow , to ceny chyba mocno podrożały ...
> Rok temu mogłem mieć za zwykły tynk chyba 24zł za m2 i chyba 28zł za twardy (Dolina Nidy Zeta). Pamiętam jak wykonawca mówił że u dewelopera robią na Alpolu właśnie "bo ma dobrą cenę"..
> Ja robiłem twarde tynki , bo miękkich już nie chciałem. Miałem w poprzednim domu i nigdy więcej miękkiego tynku ...


Szwagier na wiosnę robił za 28 netto. Z tym że to pod małą deweloperkę, więc generalnie mu zwisała jakość. Ta sama ekipa za Diamanta krzyknęła mi 42. Ja zdecydowałem się na miękkie w części mieszkalnej, w razie jak się coś zarysuje, to się zaszpachluje i po sprawie, bo struktura taka sama. Cementowe będą w pomieszczeniach technicznych.

----------


## Papucy

Poradźcie proszę czy jest sens dopłacać prawie 1,5k do Airpack Home czy wybrać coś tańszego ? Poniżej propozycję od instalatora według cen 

Airpack Home 300 + CF 

Rekuperator Wanas 350 - 

VENTS VUT 350 VB EC A14 =

----------


## Owczar

Wszystko zależy czego oczekujesz od reku. 

Moje główne wymagania:
- cisza
- cisza  :smile: 
- silniki prądu stałego
- równoważenie przepływu
- duży zapas sprężu dyspozycyjnego (wieloetapowa filtracja)

Wbrew pozorom pobór prądu przez rekuperator ma znaczenie, bo pracuje cały czas. Patrząc na charakterystyki rekuperatorów okazuje się, że większy rekuperator będzie oszczędniejszy dla danego przepływu. Dodatkowo jeśli potrzeba możesz bez problemu porządznie przewietrzyć dom - np gośćie, zapachy z kuchni. 

W tym aspekcie wybór padł na Airpack home 600v i szczerze mówiąc nie widzę dla niego alternatywy. Mimo tego, że kubatura to ok 450m3. Dodatkowo należy pamiętać, że nominalna moc reku odnosi się do oporów 100 Pa. Jak wyjdzie 200 to z 300m3 robi się już 260 max.

----------


## agb

Nieźle. Jak się zastanawiałem czy z 500-tkę nie przesadzam  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Wszystko zależy czego oczekujesz od reku. 
> 
> Moje główne wymagania:
> - cisza
> - cisza 
> - silniki prądu stałego
> - równoważenie przepływu
> - duży zapas sprężu dyspozycyjnego (wieloetapowa filtracja)
> 
> ...


No dobrze, ale przeciętna wymiana dla domu 200m2 to w porywach 160m3/h (a w zimie ludzie jeszcze mniej kręcą), 200 czy 260 to już pewnie niezła wichura. Ja chyba jednak zostanę przy Alnorze HRU minist air 450, jedynie mnie martwi, że ma tylko 4 biegi tj. brak płynnej regulacji. Jako (droższą) alternatywę biorę Airpack 400.

----------


## Papucy

> No dobrze, ale przeciętna wymiana dla domu 200m2 to w porywach 160m3/h (a w zimie ludzie jeszcze mniej kręcą), 200 czy 260 to już pewnie niezła wichura. Ja chyba jednak zostanę przy Alnorze HRU minist air 450, jedynie mnie martwi, że ma tylko 4 biegi tj. brak płynnej regulacji. Jako (droższą) alternatywę biorę Airpack 400.


Alnor HRU minist Air 450  - w sumie ten też mam w ofrecie i jest najtańszy . Myjk co ma ten Alnor w sobie że go uwzględniasz różnica między nowym Airpack u mnie prawie 4k

----------


## Owczar

agb, ile realnie bedzie u Ciebie kubatury wentylowanej?

Ja wiekszosc okien robie typu FIX, a chcialbym miec mozliwosc ustawic min >1 krotnosc wymiany na godzine, nawet przy filtrach tuz przed planowana wymiana.

----------


## Owczar

> No dobrze, ale przeciętna wymiana dla domu 200m2 to w porywach 160m3/h (a w zimie ludzie jeszcze mniej kręcą), 200 czy 260 to już pewnie niezła wichura. Ja chyba jednak zostanę przy Alnorze HRU minist air 450, jedynie mnie martwi, że ma tylko 4 biegi tj. brak płynnej regulacji. Jako (droższą) alternatywę biorę Airpack 400.


Zgadza sie. Na pierwszym biegu wymiana bedzie ok 135m3/h. Pobor pradu w tych warunkach to tylko 14W dla 200Pa. A sprawnosc odzysku ok 93%. Poziom mocy akustycznej w kanale nawiewnym ok 40dBA. 

Kiedy zajdzie potrzeba to bez wysilku moge zwiekszyc wymiane. Instalacje bede projektowal tak, ze ten przeplyw bedzie minimalny. Dzieki temu po zwiekszeniu na maks bedzie nadal akceptowalna cisza. Dodatkowo 3 etapowa filtracja to zaden problem. 

Wyciag w kuchni bedzie mial ok 300-400m3/h. Bedzie osobna wyrzutnia. W momencie gdy wlacze wyciag w kuchni rekuperator ograniczy wyciag i zwiekszy nawiew. Przy mniejszej centrali robi sie deficyt.

----------


## agb

> agb, ile realnie bedzie u Ciebie kubatury wentylowanej?


~700m3




> Ja wiekszosc okien robie typu FIX, a chcialbym miec mozliwosc ustawic min >1 krotnosc wymiany na godzine, nawet przy filtrach tuz przed planowana wymiana.


Ja ostatecznie z fixów zrezygnowałem. Tzn. będzie ich dużo, ale każda sypialnia będzie miała okno z okuciami Tilt First. Nie po to w lesie będę mieszkał żeby się zamykać  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

U nas w zasadzie też w sypialniach będą jakieś otwierane. Ale nie po to robię wentylację z odzyskiem żeby zimą otwierać okna  :wink:  Latem też nie chciałbym wpuszczać ciepła. Więc wszystko chcę przepuszczać przez centralę. 

Las lasem, ale zależy jeszcze w jakiej okolicy  :smile:  Pewnie mazurski las to inna liga niż ten pod Warszawą  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Alnor HRU minist Air 450  - w sumie ten też mam w ofrecie i jest najtańszy . Myjk co ma ten Alnor w sobie że go uwzględniasz różnica między nowym Airpack u mnie prawie 4k


Ma przede wszystkim wentyle EBM, jest cichy, i daje dobre parametry przy niskiej cenie. Jedyny mankament to właśnie słaba sterowalność. Dlatego się waham. Ale czy 4 koła są tego warte?




> Wyciag w kuchni bedzie mial ok 300-400m3/h. Bedzie osobna wyrzutnia. W momencie gdy wlacze wyciag w kuchni rekuperator ograniczy wyciag i zwiekszy nawiew. Przy mniejszej centrali robi sie deficyt.


Też będę mieć zwiększenie wyciągu na reku (rzutem na taśmę mi się przypomniało aby sterowanie elektrycy podciągnęli), ale biorąc pod uwagę że w obecnym domu z WG z okapu korzystam bardzo mało, to w domu z WM bardziej potrzebny nie będzie.

BTW jak prowadzisz kanały na piętro? Cały czas mam z tym zagwozdkę.

----------


## Myjk

> Las lasem, ale zależy jeszcze w jakiej okolicy  Pewnie mazurski las to inna liga niż ten pod Warszawą


Las to las, niezależnie od miejsca. Ja teraz w lesie warszawskim mieszkam i mam dosyć wszelakiego syfu który leci przez okno.  :big tongue:  Jak mi brakuje kontaktu z naturą, to i tak na taras wychodzę. Dlatego też wszędzie FIXy mam.

----------


## Owczar

> BTW jak prowadzisz kanały na piętro? Cały czas mam z tym zagwozdkę.


Puszczam na piętro przez pion technologiczny. Zaplanowałem sobie dziurę w stropie. Potem będę puszczał w stropie konstrukcyjnym z odpowiednią izolacją. 

Ten alnor ma silniki prądu stałego? Może można jakoś przestawić te prędkości jeśli są silniki prądu stałego. 
On ma nagrzewnicę? Czy robi bypass?

----------


## agb

> Las lasem, ale zależy jeszcze w jakiej okolicy  Pewnie mazurski las to inna liga niż ten pod Warszawą


Pewnie inny, ale i tak jak się pojedzie to czuć inne powietrze. Poza tym nie o same powietrze chodzi. 

A Myjuś jak zwykle coś czuje...  :roll eyes:  Pewnie jeszcze zapach drewna spalonego w grudniu...

----------


## Myjk

> Puszczam na piętro przez pion technologiczny. Zaplanowałem sobie dziurę w stropie. Potem będę puszczał w stropie konstrukcyjnym z odpowiednią izolacją.


I ten pion będzie szedł przez jakie pomieszczenia? Ja chyba puszczę po zewnętrznej ścianie pod ociepleniem. Nie chce puszczać dziecku przez pokój, na klatce schodowej też słabo z miejscem, w łazience nie ma opcji bo i prysznic i wanna i okno.




> Ten alnor ma silniki prądu stałego? Może można jakoś przestawić te prędkości jeśli są silniki prądu stałego. 
> On ma nagrzewnicę? Czy robi bypass?


https://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produ...atory-scienne/
https://www.alnor.com.pl/assets/file...epla-Alnor.pdf

----------


## Owczar

Na dole przechodzi przez garaż pod sufitem. Wchodzi do szafy w hallu na górze i przechodzi przez łazienkę. Wszystko akurat będzie tak zabudowane i wygłuszone. 

Nie widzę w tym PDF poboru prądu na danym biegu. Ale patrząc na moc max raczej prąd stały. 
Brak info o nagrzewnicy więc zakladam ze zalatwiaja to by-passem. 

Ja u siebie wstawiam nagrzewnicę wodną.

----------


## Myjk

> Na dole przechodzi przez garaż pod sufitem. Wchodzi do szafy w hallu na górze i przechodzi przez łazienkę. Wszystko akurat będzie tak zabudowane i wygłuszone.


Takiej opcji nie mam.




> Nie widzę w tym PDF poboru prądu na danym biegu. Ale patrząc na moc max raczej prąd stały. 
> Brak info o nagrzewnicy więc zakladam ze zalatwiaja to by-passem. 
> Ja u siebie wstawiam nagrzewnicę wodną.


Wbudowanej nie ma, ma automatyczny bypass i sterowanie nagrzewnicami wstępną i wtórną. Ja też raczej będę mieć wodną nagrzewnicę (współpracującą z buforem co to w lato będzie trzymać wodę lodową), więc wbudowana w reku mi zbyteczna.

----------


## Bakalka

Witam Wszystkich, 

Mialam nadzieje, ze uda mi sie rozpoczac budowe w 2018 - okolice podkrakowskie, poludnie - wszystko dopiete na ostatni guzik, formalnosci dopelnione, ekipa wybrana. Mieli startowac w lipcu. Dwa tygodnie przed zaczeciem pracy majster ponoc zapadl na zdrowiu i z budowy nici. Mysle sobie no - zycie. Jesli faktycznie kiepsko ze zdrowiem to szkoda majstra, a jesli mnie wystawil bo za duzo budow wzial w tym samym czasie i nie ogarnia... to, no coz.

Ekipa nr 2, gosc wydawal sie rzeczowy, dogadalismy cene, uzupelnilismy umowe, mieli startowac na poczatku 2019, nasza budowa miala byc ich pierwsza w 2019. W momencie wymiany danych do umowy kontakt sie urywa. Gosc nie odbiera moich telefonow, nie odpisuje na maile... 

O co chodzi z tymi ekipami? Ja rozumiem, ze budowlanka rzadzi sie dziwnymi prawami, ktore w innego typu biznesie nie przeszlyby, ale az tak? 

Suma sumarum - po raz kolejny musze szukac ekipy. Poleccie kogos solidnego  w woj malopolskiego, kto nie przegina z wycena, blagam. Budowe mam juz nawet zgloszona w nadzorze budowlanym...

----------


## Doli.

*@Bakalka* witaj na pokładzie. Powodzenia w szukaniu ekipy, ale tak to teraz jest, że samowolka...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Witam Wszystkich, 
> 
> Mialam nadzieje, ze uda mi sie rozpoczac budowe w 2018 - okolice podkrakowskie, poludnie - wszystko dopiete na ostatni guzik, formalnosci dopelnione, ekipa wybrana. Mieli startowac w lipcu. Dwa tygodnie przed zaczeciem pracy majster ponoc zapadl na zdrowiu i z budowy nici. Mysle sobie no - zycie. Jesli faktycznie kiepsko ze zdrowiem to szkoda majstra, a jesli mnie wystawil bo za duzo budow wzial w tym samym czasie i nie ogarnia... to, no coz.
> 
> Ekipa nr 2, gosc wydawal sie rzeczowy, dogadalismy cene, uzupelnilismy umowe, mieli startowac na poczatku 2019, nasza budowa miala byc ich pierwsza w 2019. W momencie wymiany danych do umowy kontakt sie urywa. Gosc nie odbiera moich telefonow, nie odpisuje na maile... 
> 
> O co chodzi z tymi ekipami? Ja rozumiem, ze budowlanka rzadzi sie dziwnymi prawami, ktore w innego typu biznesie nie przeszlyby, ale az tak? 
> 
> Suma sumarum - po raz kolejny musze szukac ekipy. Poleccie kogos solidnego  w woj malopolskiego, kto nie przegina z wycena, blagam. Budowe mam juz nawet zgloszona w nadzorze budowlanym...


Myślę że po prostu miał innych chętnych , rzucił jakąś dużo wyższa kwotą i przyszły inwestor się zgodził , więc będzie budował u tego co zaoferował wiecej.
Smutne ale prawdziwe ..

Obecnie dużo wykonawców rezygnuje z 'zaklepanych" terminów jak uda im się znaleźc bardziej korzystne oferty

----------


## Owczar

Niestety kasa w dzisiejszych czasach jest ważniejsza niż gentelman`s agreement. 

Niektóre ekipy, które umawiają się na przyszły rok zastrzegają zmianę ceny. Niestety jest teraz rok ekip, nie rok klienta... Ekipy są jak sprite.

----------


## anoch

> Witam Wszystkich, 
> 
> Mialam nadzieje, ze uda mi sie rozpoczac budowe w 2018 - okolice podkrakowskie, poludnie - wszystko dopiete na ostatni guzik, formalnosci dopelnione, ekipa wybrana. Mieli startowac w lipcu. Dwa tygodnie przed zaczeciem pracy majster ponoc zapadl na zdrowiu i z budowy nici. Mysle sobie no - zycie. Jesli faktycznie kiepsko ze zdrowiem to szkoda majstra, a jesli mnie wystawil bo za duzo budow wzial w tym samym czasie i nie ogarnia... to, no coz.
> 
> Ekipa nr 2, gosc wydawal sie rzeczowy, dogadalismy cene, uzupelnilismy umowe, mieli startowac na poczatku 2019, nasza budowa miala byc ich pierwsza w 2019. W momencie wymiany danych do umowy kontakt sie urywa. Gosc nie odbiera moich telefonow, nie odpisuje na maile... 
> 
> O co chodzi z tymi ekipami? Ja rozumiem, ze budowlanka rzadzi sie dziwnymi prawami, ktore w innego typu biznesie nie przeszlyby, ale az tak? 
> 
> Suma sumarum - po raz kolejny musze szukac ekipy. Poleccie kogos solidnego  w woj malopolskiego, kto nie przegina z wycena, blagam. Budowe mam juz nawet zgloszona w nadzorze budowlanym...


Witam wszystkich. Niestety u mnie podobna sytuacja. Majster posypał się ok 3 tygodni przed rozpoczęciem budowy, więc póki co muszę szukać ekipy w woj. mazowieckim.
@Bakalka Witaj w klubie. Jeżeli nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to zapewne chodzi o kasę. Smutna prawda.

----------


## Owczar

W ramach ciekawostek odnośnie fixów  :smile: 

Otóż nie zawsze są one tańsze. Jeśli przekraczamy określoną powierzchnię szklenia - to zalezy od producenta jaka wartość - np 4,5m, cena pakietu znacznie rośnie i w ostatecznym rozrachunku fix jest droższy niż dzielone okno otwierane. Do tego dochodzi koszt dźwigu.

----------


## Myjk

Podzielicie się kosztami podłogówki? Rozłożenie folii budowlanej, styro 2x10cm (tu materiały po mojej stronie), dalej znowu folia i rury (purmo) oraz rozdzielacze (tu już ichniejszy materiał). Mi krzyknęli 90/m2

----------


## martingg

Znajomy płacił pod wawa 28 PLN M2 za ułożenie i 5pln za ułożenie styropianu to za samą robotę

----------


## Stafik73

Czy może ktoś pomóc i podpowiedzieć jak wylać podłogę pod przyszłe drzwi. Budynek jest na płycie, styropian pod wylewkę 10cm,wylewka jakieś 6,5- 7cm. Czy mają zalewać tylko do styropianu, czy dalej do końca. Czy coś pod próg wrzucić np. XPS czy inaczej się to robi. Wrzucam fotkę.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Poczytaj o poszerzeniach systemowych. Jakie drzwi zamawiasz? Generalnie raczej niezależnie od producenta, w ofercie powinno być takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Myjk

> Znajomy płacił pod wawa 28 PLN M2 za ułożenie i 5pln za ułożenie styropianu to za samą robotę


Liczę że folia i rury które oni montują (Purmo pexpenta) kosztują (z lekkim zaokrągleniem w górę) 32 zł/m2 brutto, do tego folia, i rozdzielacze, czyli więcej jak 70 to absolutnie nie powinno kosztować. Możę większość zrobię sam, tj folia, styro, potem znowu folia i rury, a rozdzielacze i podpięcie zlecę hydraulikowi?

----------


## Doli.

> Czy może ktoś pomóc i podpowiedzieć jak wylać podłogę pod przyszłe drzwi. Budynek jest na płycie, styropian pod wylewkę 10cm,wylewka jakieś 6,5- 7cm. Czy mają zalewać tylko do styropianu, czy dalej do końca. Czy coś pod próg wrzucić np. XPS czy inaczej się to robi. Wrzucam fotkę.


Generalnie ciekawe, że kładziesz podłogówkę a nie masz jeszcze drzwi wejściowych  :smile:  Bo właściwie to mówisz o drzwiach wejściowych do budynku? Ja bym na ten moment wstawiła tam jakiś styropian, a potem pod przyszłe drzwi albo poszerzenie systemowe, albo klinaryt. Generalnie coś ciepłego  :wink:

----------


## Doli.

> Liczę że folia i rury które oni montują (Purmo pexpenta) kosztują (z lekkim zaokrągleniem w górę) 32 zł/m2 brutto, do tego folia, i rozdzielacze, czyli więcej jak 70 to absolutnie nie powinno kosztować. Możę większość zrobię sam, tj folia, styro, potem znowu folia i rury, a rozdzielacze i podpięcie zlecę hydraulikowi?


Polecam tak właśnie zrobić, jeśli masz chęci.
Nas folia z podziałką, rurki (3zł/mb), i dylatacje wyniosły 20zł/m2. Rozdzielacze kosztują ok 500-600zł/szt za 8-9 grup. Szafki podtynkowe ok 100-120zł/szt.

----------


## Papucy

> Czy może ktoś pomóc i podpowiedzieć jak wylać podłogę pod przyszłe drzwi. Budynek jest na płycie, styropian pod wylewkę 10cm,wylewka jakieś 6,5- 7cm. Czy mają zalewać tylko do styropianu, czy dalej do końca. Czy coś pod próg wrzucić np. XPS czy inaczej się to robi. Wrzucam fotkę.


Ja miałem drzwi tymczasowe osadzone na styropianie potem drzwi docelowe na poszerzeniach  nie dojeżdżałem wylewką do samego progu, wstawiłem na sztorc XPS 15 cm potem został on odcięty o 10 cm niżej niż wylewka i wszystko zalane betonem na to płytki tak samo robiłem przy HST i oknach balkonowych .

----------


## Papucy

Mam 154m2 po podłogach za podłogówkę z projektem zapłaciłem 10.5 k cena za całość styro i folie sam układałem .

----------


## Owczar

*Myjk* jeśli tylko masz czas, to im więcej zrobisz sam, tym bardziej będziesz pewien, że jest ok, oraz zostanie trochę w kieszeni  :smile: 

U mnie SSO na ukończeniu, więc zabrałem się za bruzdowanie i wiercenie otworów, przepustów itp. Póki nie ma okien, dużo lepiej jeśli chodzi o wentylację. 
Jeśli ktoś mi powie, że silka to materiał ciężki w obróbce to się nie zgodzę. Wiercenie otworu pod gniazdko wiertarką z lidla zajmuje jakąś minutę. 

Bruzda potrójna od ziemi do gniazdka kolejne 2min. 

Bruzda o szerokości 1cm od ziemi do włącznika -125cm, to jakieś 2 min. Szlifierka kątowa z lidla z tarczą szeroką diamentową z aliexpress - swoją drogą bardzoe fajna jakość tarczy.

----------


## agb

Nie chcesz dorobić robiąc bruzdy u mnie?  :big tongue: 

Wiertarka zwykła udarowa, co chyba po 239zł chodzi?

----------


## Owczar

Tak, dokładnie. Plus otwornica koronkowa wolfcraft. Choć teraz kupiłbym te większą Wiertarke, a w zasadzie młot. Zapas mocy nie zaszkodzi. Choć ta zrobiła elektryke w wielkiej płycie i nie miała większego problemu. W betonie też daje rade.

Do bruzdowania polecam szeroką tarcze. 3 przejazdy i można dawać 2x kabel 3x2.5 dać. Bez podkuwania dodatkowego.

----------


## Owczar

Bicianki, jak u siebie zabezpieczacie przeciwwilgociowo podłogę na gruncie?

U mnie płyta siadła na folii, ale zastanawiam się co zrobić w od wewnątrz. Ekipa murowała ściany na papie. Chciałbym dać izolację zanim wjadę z elektryką i hydrauliką. Folia w takiej sytuacji może zostać zniszczona, wiec aż prosi się o papę termozgrzewalną. Można to dokładnie ułożyć, zgrzać z papą pod ścianami i uzyskać szczelne połączenie odporne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne. Wtedy całe instalacje układam już na papie. Ale to jak zwykle dodatkowy koszt...

----------


## marcin225

> Bicianki, jak u siebie zabezpieczacie przeciwwilgociowo podłogę na gruncie?
> 
> U mnie płyta siadła na folii, ale zastanawiam się co zrobić w od wewnątrz. Ekipa murowała ściany na papie. Chciałbym dać izolację zanim wjadę z elektryką i hydrauliką. Folia w takiej sytuacji może zostać zniszczona, wiec aż prosi się o papę termozgrzewalną. Można to dokładnie ułożyć, zgrzać z papą pod ścianami i uzyskać szczelne połączenie odporne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne. Wtedy całe instalacje układam już na papie. Ale to jak zwykle dodatkowy koszt...


No ja zrobiłem papę właśnie. W sumie jestem zadowolony bo ładnie nawet wyszło ale koszt papy u mnie to ok 1600 zł...

----------


## agb

Ja dam chyba folię i na niej tylko kanalizacja. Reszta w styropianie na folii, a elektryka na ścianach.

----------


## Owczar

marcin225 jakiej grubości papę dawałeś?

W moim wypadku elektryka po ścianach odpada. Robię w układzie gwiazdy, sporo gniazdek będzie też sterowana, więc robi się gruba wiązka. Chcę dać korytka PCV dookoła na ziemi i z nich będę puszczał przewody w górę. Za dużo bym miał bruzdowania  :wink:  

Bezpośrednio na płycie pójdą korytką i odkurzacz centralny - 5cm. Potem w drugiej warstwie rury od wody i CO.

----------


## agb

U mnie nie wiem jeszcze czy będzie "inteligiencja", ale i tam mam nadzieję, że w razie czego nie po podłodze. Rury od odkurzacza i tak nie przebijają izolacji.

----------


## marcin225

> marcin225 jakiej grubości papę dawałeś?
> 
> W moim wypadku elektryka po ścianach odpada. Robię w układzie gwiazdy, sporo gniazdek będzie też sterowana, więc robi się gruba wiązka. Chcę dać korytka PCV dookoła na ziemi i z nich będę puszczał przewody w górę. Za dużo bym miał bruzdowania  
> 
> Bezpośrednio na płycie pójdą korytką i odkurzacz centralny - 5cm. Potem w drugiej warstwie rury od wody i CO.


4 mm Mida PV4 SBS .

----------


## Owczar

A tak z ciekawości, czemu nie dopuszczasz opcji po podłodze?

----------


## agb

Do kogo pytanie i czego dotyczy?  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Do Ciebie  :smile:  zastanawiam się, czemu nie chcesz puścić kabli w warstwie podłogi.

Jeśli chodzi o pape, to decyzja podjęta. Jak tylko będzie dach biorę się za papowanie.

----------


## agb

Bo jeszcze nie widziałem takiego co bym sam układał styropian i nie przeklinał tych kabli na podłodze  :big grin:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Dokładnie  :big grin: 
Ale i tak gorsze było wycinanie na reku  :wink:  na drugim miejscu woda i kanalizacja  :big tongue:

----------


## Papucy

Zgadza się kable w warstwie podłogi to zło!!!!

----------


## Owczar

Myślałem, że są jakieś inne przeciwskazania.  :smile: 

Ja planuję dookoła każdego pomieszczenia puścić korytko techniczne o wysokośći 50mm- czyli dokładnie tyle ile pierwsza warstwa styro. W korytku będą szły wszystkie kable i potem w górę po ścianie. Taki układ nie będzie sprawiał większego problemu przy układaniu styro, które mam zamiar robić też sam. Za to układanie kabli będzie o wiele prostsze, a same kable będą dobrze zabezpieczone przed uszkodzeniem podczas innych prac. 

Zastanawiam się tylko czy dawać osobne korytka dla zasilania i kabli internetowych, koncentryka itp. Ma ktoś doświadczenie w tym temacie? 230v nie powinno raczej zakłócać transmisji.

----------


## Stafik73

Czy może ktoś polecić jakąś firmę do montażu drzwi zewnętrznych z Wrocławia lub okolic.Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## kjuta

hej,
jak będziecie lub już to robicie odprowadzać deszczówkę ? studnie chłonne ? rury drenażowe ? napiszcie proszę, bo złapałam się za głowę jaka teraz jest papierologia ze studnią chłonną i nie wiem, czy to jedyne rozwiązanie

----------


## agb

Nawet jakbym robił studnię chłonną to bym się nie bawił w papierologię  :big grin:

----------


## Papucy

Papierologia? Ja zrobiłem 2 co za papiery :/

----------


## kjuta

od stycznia zmieniły się przepisy i w ogóle powstał nowy twór jak państwowe gospodarstwo wodne i zamiast w urzędzie miasta muszę jechać dwa miasta dalej, aby cokolwiek załatwić
na studnię chłonną potrzeba zgody, a wcześniej trzeba złożyć wniosek i zrobić tu uwaga operat
od 1 stycznia 2018 studnia chłonna to urządzenie, które służy do oczyszczenia i trzeba wyliczyć różne parametry, stąd moje pytanie do Was, jestem ciekawa ile trzeba zapłacić za ten operat  :mad:

----------


## Owczar

Stawki będą bardzo różne w zależności od terenu i zakresu prac. Ta spółka Wodna to droga przez mękę. Sąsiedzi zalatwiali zgodę na przebudowę Melioracji 8 miesięcy. Wcześniej trwało to 2 miesiące.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Mój kraj taki piękny... 

Znalazłem coś takiego:
Czy potrzebujesz pozwolenia na budowę studni chłonnej Odpowiadając na to pytanie należy określić, czym jest i jaką funkcję miałaby pełnić w zamierzeniu inwestycyjnym studia chłonna. W tym zakresie warto odnieść się do założeń projektu budowlanego, albowiem pojęcie studni chłonnej nie zostało zdefiniowane w przepisach prawa, a kluczowa jest kwestia sposobu jej zastosowania. W sytuacji, gdy funkcją studni chłonnej jest powierzchniowe odprowadzanie wody deszczowej z rynien, nie można przyjąć, że jest to urządzenie wodne, bowiem zawarta w art. 9 pkt 19 lit. d Prawa wodnego definicja swoim zakresem jej nie dotyczy. Zgodnie z nią urządzeniami wodnymi są m.in. obiekty służące do ujmowania wód powierzchniowych oraz podziemnych.

Wodami podziemnymi są wody znajdujące się pod powierzchnią ziemi w masywie nasycenia, w tym wody gruntowe pozostające w bezpośredniej styczności z gruntem lub podglebiem (art. 9 pkt 22 Prawa wodnego). Z kolei wody powierzchniowe (śródlądowe) to wody płynące oraz stojące (art. 5 ust. 2 i 3 ww. ustawy). 

Twoje orzecznictwo Studnie chłonne, których funkcja polega na powierzchniowym odprowadzaniu wody deszczowej z rynien dachów obiektów budowlanych, nie są urządzeniami wodnymi w rozumieniu art. 3 ustawy z 18 lipca 2001 r. Prawo wodne (tekst jedn.: Dz.U. z 2012 r. poz. 145), na wykonanie których to urządzeń wymagane jest uzyskanie pozwolenia wodnoprawnego (art. 122 ust. 1 pkt 3 tej ustawy). Wyrok Naczelnego Sądu Administracyjnego w Warszawie z 14 października 2014 r., II OSK 709/13 Urządzenia wodne a studnia chłonna. 

Czynność ujmowania tychże wód należy z kolei zgodnie z jednym z leksykalnych znaczeń tego słowa odnosić do czynności poboru wody (ująć – ujmować: „wziąć coś ręką lub narzędziem; schwytać, zaaresztować kogoś” – za internetowym słownikiem języka polskiego wydawnictwa PWN). 

Wskazując tym samym na znaczenie poszczególnych elementów ww. definicji urządzenia wodnego, nie będzie miała ona zastosowania w przypadku studni chłonnej, jeśli będzie ona służyć do odprowadzenia, a nie pobierania (ujmowania) oraz nie będzie dotyczyć ani wód powierzchniowych, ani podziemnych, ale opadów atmosferycznych.
Źródło: https://www.experto24.pl/nieruchomos...-chlonnej.html

jednak jest to artykuł z 09.2017, z drugiej strony nie widzę w necie nic nowszego. Sprawdzałaś te rewelacje gdzieś głębiej?

----------


## annatulipanna

> od stycznia zmieniły się przepisy i w ogóle powstał nowy twór jak państwowe gospodarstwo wodne i zamiast w urzędzie miasta muszę jechać dwa miasta dalej, aby cokolwiek załatwić
> na studnię chłonną potrzeba zgody, a wcześniej trzeba złożyć wniosek i zrobić tu uwaga operat
> od 1 stycznia 2018 studnia chłonna to urządzenie, które służy do oczyszczenia i trzeba wyliczyć różne parametry, stąd moje pytanie do Was, jestem ciekawa ile trzeba zapłacić za ten operat


Cześć *kjuto*  :hug:  
Dawno Cię nie było na forum. Domagam się aktualizacji w dzienniku  :wink: 
Co do naszych chorych przepisów, a raczej błędnego ich interpretowania, przechodziłam przez ten cyrk. Sprawa dotyczyła zmiany położenia oczyszczalni i pozwolenia na budowę studni wierconej. W lekkie oburzenie wprawili mnie budowlańcy, a nawet KB, kiedy sugerowali, żeby w papierach zostawić wszystko zgodnie z projektem, żeby nie wprowadzać żadnych zmian. Dzisiaj stwierdzam, że to chyba był jedyny słuszny sposób załatwienia sprawy. 
Do wszystkich pierdół kazali wzywać geodetę, nanosić dokładne położenie rur, drenażu, nawet czepili się, że rury odprowadzające deszczówkę, są 5 cm przesunięte wzgl projektu. Noż kurka wodna. To ja w dobrej wierze, chciałam wszelkie zmiany udokumentować, a tu nowe projekty, kupa kasy na geodetę, na projektanta i jeszcze dowożenie różnych śmiesznych papierków, bo nie mogą sobie sami wziąć od koleżanki piętro wyżej. 
Dzisiaj chyba zrobiłabym tak, jak sugerowali doświadczeni w tym temacie  :wink: 
Masz w projekcie zbiornik na deszczówkę? Zrób w jego miejscu studnię chłonną i się tym nie chwal w urzędzie.

----------


## agb

Ustawa ma 415 stron, więc nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby dalej był paragraf, który zaprzecza poniższemu, ale jest tak coś takiego:




> Art. 35. Prawo wodne
> Usługi wodne
> 1.
> Usługi wodne polegają na zapewnieniu gospodarstwom domowym, podmiotom publicznym oraz podmiotom prowadzącym działalność gospodarczą możliwości korzystania z wód w zakresie wykraczającym poza zakres powszechnego korzystania z wód, zwykłego korzystania z wód oraz szczególnego korzystania z wód.
> 2.
> Gospodarstwom domowym, podmiotom publicznym oraz podmiotom prowadzącym działalność gospodarczą zapewnia się dostęp do usług wodnych na zasadach określonych w przepisach ustawy.
> 3.
> Usługi wodne obejmują:
> 1)
> ...


IMO studnia chłonna nie spełnia żadnego z powyższych warunków. A nawet jeżeli, to skoro gminy nie radzą sobie w ogóle z egzekwowaniem opłat za 



> Szczególnym korzystaniem z wód jest korzystanie z wód wykraczające poza powszechne korzystanie z wód oraz zwykłe korzystanie z wód, obejmujące:
> (...)
> 4) wykonywanie na nieruchomości o powierzchni powyżej 3500 midx2 robót lub obiektów budowlanych trwale związanych z gruntem, mających wpływ na zmniejszenie naturalnej retencji terenowej przez wyłączenie więcej niż 70% powierzchni nieruchomości z powierzchni biologicznie czynnej na obszarach nieujętych w systemy kanalizacji otwartej lub zamkniętej;


To będzie to martwy przepis. Ja bynajmniej bym się w formalności z taką studnią nie bawił.

----------


## agb

Jest jeszcze coś takiego

_Rozporządzenie Rady Ministrów z dnia 22 grudnia 2017 r. w sprawie jednostkowych stawek opłat za usługi wodne
§ 6. ODPROWADZENIE DO WÓD wód opadowych/roztopowych 2,50 zł na dobę za 1 m3/s_

Widzicie egzekwowanie tego od właścicieli domów jednorodzinnych?  :big grin:  Wszystkie przykłady jakie widzę dotyczą "zakładów", które uzyskały pozwolenie.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Myślałem, że są jakieś inne przeciwskazania. 
> 
> Ja planuję dookoła każdego pomieszczenia puścić korytko techniczne o wysokośći 50mm- czyli dokładnie tyle ile pierwsza warstwa styro. W korytku będą szły wszystkie kable i potem w górę po ścianie. Taki układ nie będzie sprawiał większego problemu przy układaniu styro, które mam zamiar robić też sam. Za to układanie kabli będzie o wiele prostsze, a same kable będą dobrze zabezpieczone przed uszkodzeniem podczas innych prac. 
> 
> Zastanawiam się tylko czy dawać osobne korytka dla zasilania i kabli internetowych, koncentryka itp. Ma ktoś doświadczenie w tym temacie? 230v nie powinno raczej zakłócać transmisji.


Może nie tyle chodzi o przeciwwskazania, co o ...szczęście. Znajomy się remontuje, z 3 miechy temu położyli mu instalacje w peszlach na chudziaku, przy ścianach. W miejscach drzwi wiązki szły dodatkowo w rurach pcv. Byłem tam wczoraj i szkoda że zdjęć nie zrobiłem, bo trudno uwierzyć.
W wyniku "wizyt" tynkarzy i instalatorów C.O. z rur PCV pozostała miazga, wiele peszli przy ścianach również zdeptane, kable gołe, w dwóch miejscach po kilka kabli na raz przeciętych tarczą przy robieniu bruzd pod gniazdka i teraz takie coś, łączone na kostki ma iść w podłogę. Powiedziałem koledze, że jak chce to zostawić, to niech chociaż taśmą izolacyjną owinie.... Masakra.. Tak to bywa, jak wchodzi kilka osobnych firm i każdy ma na kogo zwalić spieprzoną robotę.

----------


## Papucy

> Jest jeszcze coś takiego
> 
> _Rozporządzenie Rady Ministrów z dnia 22 grudnia 2017 r. w sprawie jednostkowych stawek opłat za usługi wodne
> § 6. ODPROWADZENIE DO WÓD wód opadowych/roztopowych 2,50 zł na dobę za 1 m3/s_
> 
> Widzicie egzekwowanie tego od właścicieli domów jednorodzinnych?  Wszystkie przykłady jakie widzę dotyczą "zakładów", które uzyskały pozwolenie.


Czyli ja nic nie z zgłaszam nie mam w projekcie . Tymczasem u mnie robi się już więcej domowo niż budowlanie : ) ściany pomalowane walczę z pstryczkami

----------


## agb

> Bruzda o szerokości 1cm od ziemi do włącznika -125cm, to jakieś 2 min. Szlifierka kątowa z lidla z tarczą szeroką diamentową z aliexpress - swoją drogą bardzoe fajna jakość tarczy.


Owczar, daj namiar na tą tarczę  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Z-LION 5 "Diament Tuck Punkt Ostrza 10mm Grubości Do Betonu Marmuru Granitu Ściany Podłogi Tuck Wskazując Diamentowe Szlifierskie ostrze
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kS8f2Uv
Weź od razu dwie. Szybko nie schodzi ale warto zapas mieć  :smile:  niestety łożyska w szlifierce parkside padły. Nowe w drodze.

----------


## agb

> Weź od razu dwie.


Na Twoją odpowiedzialność  :big grin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qwB62lat6g

----------


## Owczar

Tarcza naprawdę daje radę. W beton i silkę wchodzi jak w masło  :smile:  tylko kurzu tuman. Większość bruzd zrobiłem, tylko u mnie wszystko w pionie od ziemi w górę.

----------


## agb

Dzisiaj po 99zł są w Lidlu te szlifierki. Spróbuję  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Duże czy małe? Ja używam dużej z małą tarczą. Używam też duże tarcze diamentowe pod większe wycięcia n rury czy odkurzacz.

----------


## agb

Małe, na tarcze 125mm. Choć większe niż inny mały macalister co używałem  :big grin:

----------


## Robaczywy

Owczar z nieba mi spadłeś z tą tarczą. Właśnie zamówione dwie  :big grin: 
Młot SDS jest, koronka z widią jest, tarcze zamówione, szlifierka..cza kupić. Bardzo mnie ucieszyła Twoja relacja z wiercenia i bruzdowania, bo czeka mnie to samo w październiku, a obawiałem się, że będzie mordęga, a mam około 150 otworów pod puszki do zrobienia. Z bruzdowaniem tak jak u Ciebie - tylko pionowo do góry. Kable po ziemi w peszlach albo i bez, bo będą zapianowane. Prawdopodobnie zrobimy ocieplenie posadzki w zimie, a wylewki wczesną wiosną, przed tynkami. 
Na minus, że będę wiercił już po zamontowaniu okien, więc nie wiem, jakaś maska i butla z tlenem byłaby dobra  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Pyłu będzie bardzo dużo. Całą objętość bruzdy zmieniasz w pył. W przypadku kucia wszystko opada w kawałkach.

Przy samych otworach pod puszki nie ma tragedii. Dla generalnie dlatego przyspieszylem bruzdy

----------


## Myjk

To prawda, wycinałem przepust pod przewody komputerowe w mojej pracowni, szlifierka zrobiła istny sajgon w domu (pomimo obfitego polewania punktu ciętego wodą). Całe szczęście mi się tarcza szybko skończyła (zwykła do kamienia) i resztę wykułem młotem -- bo nie wiem czy bym wyszedł stamtąd żywy (pomimo maski na gębie).  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Ja teraz pojechałem prawie wszystko - bruzdy pod wodę, kanalizę w ścianach, odkurzacz itd. 

Jak robiłem w mieszkaniu, to po nacięciu pod kucie bruzdy kurz był tak ogromny, że musiałem czekać kilka minut aż to opadnie. 

Teraz bez dachu i bez okien było prawie komfortowo. Polecam słuchawki na uszy też, bo po pierwszym dniu dzwoniło mi całą noc  :big grin:  
Poniżej filmik, na którym widać jak ładnie wiatr rozwiewał pył gdy nacinałem ścianę pod przepusty kabli do TV.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd6zekKRyyw

----------


## Myjk

Słuchawki to podstawa, ja nawet do koszenia trawy używam. Podobnie jak okulary zabezpieczające (i to takie kryjące żeby nic nie wpadło pod). A tym kurzem rozwiewanym to nie ma się co chwalić w sumie, ja bym się pewnie wpienił jakby mi sąsiad taką zadymę zafundował.  :big tongue:  Ps. nie szkoda było rąbać dwóch kanałów, skoro można było jednym i potem rozdzielić na boki?

----------


## Owczar

Akurat teraz w okolicy u każdego dzieje się to samo. Domy się budują, tną cegły szlifierkami. Zasięg takiej chmury też ma ograniczony zasięg nawet auto, które stało przed domem nie zakurzyło się bardziej niż zwykle. Jak skończę się budować to kolejne osoby zaczną i niestety będzie to samo  :sad:  

Te 2 kanały specjalnie robiłem. Rezygnuję z szafki rtv, cały osprzęt będzie w szafie w hallu, i do TV bedą puszczone dwa peszle arota fi 50. Chcę je poprowadzić tak żeby ograniczyć min promień. Początkowo miałem je dać jeden przy drugim, ale z punktu widzenia tynków będzie trwalsze pokrycie jeśli szczelina będzie węższa. Więc puściłem 2 obok siebie.

----------


## agb

Myślałem, że kurzy się gorzej. Jak się tnie silkę piłą, to jest jeszcze gorzej.

----------


## Owczar

To tylko dzięki temu, że był przeciąg. W miejscach mniej przewiewnych bywało, że nie było nic widać  :smile:  

U Ciebie cięli piłą? U mnie szło szlifierką. Upierdliwe bo musieli ciąc z kazdej strony.

----------


## Kaizen

I czemu te bruzdy mają służyć? Mają pozwolic zaoszczedzic na tynkach umozliwiając zateudnienie partaczy co nie potrafią kabli skutecznie otynkować? O (bez)sensie bruzdowania było tutaj

----------


## Myjk

> I czemu te bruzdy mają służyć? Mają pozwolic zaoszczedzic na tynkach umozliwiając zateudnienie partaczy co nie potrafią kabli skutecznie otynkować? O (bez)sensie bruzdowania było tutaj


Szczególnie że silka ma przepusty techniczne pod elektrykę. O ile się ją dobrze położy (a nie spartaczy jak u mnie). Wczoraj byłem na budowie zobaczyć jak schną tynki, czy nic nie cieknie i dopiero zauważyłem, że mi zatynkowali koncentryka w salonie (najpierw się przeraziłem, że elektrycy nie pociągnęli, ale fotki sprawdziłem i wisiał przed tynkami). Nie wiem jak oni to zrobili -- przecież tam był "kokon" z przewodu zakręcony.

----------


## Dżoana1

Witam po dłuższej przerwie  :smile: 

Ostatnim razem miałam dylematy czy płyta czy zwykłe ławy. Padło na ławy które już wylane. Nie wiem tylko czy nie został popełniony błąd odnośnie odcięcia izolacją 10 cm chudziaka od ław? W projekcie nie było o tym mowy. Teraz czytam że jednak papa powinna być  :sad: 

I kolejny problem. jak najlepiej zaizolować poziomo ławy? Majster mówi folia a KB że 2x papa bez lepika. Jakoś ta papa bez zgrzania do mnie nie przemawia. Możecie coś doradzić?  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

> Szczególnie że silka ma przepusty techniczne pod elektrykę. O ile się ją dobrze położy (a nie spartaczy jak u mnie). Wczoraj byłem na budowie zobaczyć jak schną tynki, czy nic nie cieknie i dopiero zauważyłem, że mi zatynkowali koncentryka w salonie (najpierw się przeraziłem, że elektrycy nie pociągnęli, ale fotki sprawdziłem i wisiał przed tynkami). Nie wiem jak oni to zrobili -- przecież tam był "kokon" z przewodu zakręcony.


Może ucięli  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> I kolejny problem. jak najlepiej zaizolować poziomo ławy? Majster mówi folia a KB że 2x papa bez lepika. Jakoś ta papa bez zgrzania do mnie nie przemawia. Możecie coś doradzić?


Tu ja bym robił po taniości, jak nie masz podpiwniczenia. Na dobrą sprawę izolacja pozioma między ławą a ścianą fundamentową i pionowa ściany nie ma tu znaczenia, bo potem i tak to wszystko odcinasz izolacją poziomą na chudziaku i między ścianą fundamentową a nadziemia (do której z kolei warto się przyłożyć, żeby była cała, ciągła i pewna).

----------


## Owczar

> I czemu te bruzdy mają służyć? Mają pozwolic zaoszczedzic na tynkach umozliwiając zateudnienie partaczy co nie potrafią kabli skutecznie otynkować? O (bez)sensie bruzdowania było tutaj


U mnie sprawa numer jeden to ogrzewanie ścienne. 

Sprawa numer dwa - z racji nędznej jakości silki ściany nie są idealnie równe, a nie chcę by potem kabel determinował grubość tynku. 
Sprawa trzecia to przypadki, gdzie kabel staje się widoczny po czasie na tynku - podobno to kwestia jakości kabla. Mam w planie zakup polskich kabli, ale czy człowiek ma dzisiaj pewność gdzie one zostały zrobione?

Nakład sił i środków nie aż tak duży, więc wolę zrobić i się nie zastanawiać. 




> Szczególnie że silka ma przepusty techniczne pod elektrykę. O ile się ją dobrze położy (a nie spartaczy jak u mnie).


Poczatkowo sobie myslalem ze to fajny patent, ale po przemysleniu uzgodnilem z ekipa zeby w ogole na to nie patrzyla. Raz, ze musza przy zaprawie dbac by otwor sie nie zalepil, 2 ze czesto to strata materialu bo musza ciac pod otwor, a nie pod szerokosc. A jak sie dluzej zastanowilem, to byloby niezle upierdliwe wpychanie tam przewodow. Nie wyobrazam sobie pchac tam kabli 3x2,5.  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nakład sił i środków nie aż tak duży, więc wolę zrobić i się nie zastanawiać.


Jak ktoś lubi pracę w pyle... Mnie to by zniechęciło. Tnę trochę płytek kątówką - tylko dlatego, że maszynka przyszła mi dwa razy uszkodzona. Chętnie bym tego uniknął.
To czytałeś?





> Nie wyobrazam sobie pchac tam kabli 3x2,5.


Wolałbym już tak, niż bruzdować własnoręcznie (czy raczej własnopłucnie):



> Lecę z pierwszą warstwą (kable na bieżąco idą w górę do docelowej wysokości) widok na łazienkę

----------


## Owczar

Bruzdowanie gdy nie ma dachu i okien nie jest wcale tak uciążliwe jakby się mogło wydawać  :smile:  Nie twierdzę, że to przyjemna praca, ale uważam, że warto to zrobić. I tak pod gniazdka trzeba zrobić utwory, więc pracy w pyle się nie uniknie. 

Do budowy i układania kabli jednocześnie musiałbym mieć bardzo dużo czasu. Nie oszukujmy się, to mega upierdliwe... Zrobienie bruzdy szlifierką zajmuje naprawdę mało czasu.

----------


## fotohobby

A ja bruzdowalem. Moze jestem przewrazliwiony, ale w mieszkaniu kilka lat po remoncie wyszĺy cienie kabli na ścianie, nie do zakrycia.
Akurat u mnie sciany były rowne, kąty sie zgrywaly, tynkarze nie musieli nic nadkladać, materialu poszło mniej i dostałem maĺy rabat podczas rozlczenia.
Czesc robilem kątówka, czesc wypożyczoną bruzdownicą, podpiętą do odkurzacza, z nią robota była czysta.

----------


## Dżoana1

> Tu ja bym robił po taniości, jak nie masz podpiwniczenia. Na dobrą sprawę izolacja pozioma między ławą a ścianą fundamentową i pionowa ściany nie ma tu znaczenia, bo potem i tak to wszystko odcinasz izolacją poziomą na chudziaku i między ścianą fundamentową a nadziemia (do której z kolei warto się przyłożyć, żeby była cała, ciągła i pewna).


Po taniości czyli jak?  :big tongue:  U nas podpiwniczenia nie ma. Jest wysoki poziom wód ale ławy były wylewane na - 40 cm bo budynek będzie wyżej posadowiony, obsypany ziemią.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja bym dał, a w zasadzie to dałem papę. Pomiędzy ławę a ścianę fundmaentową 1 warstwa bez zgrzewania. Między ścianę fundamentową, a ściany parteru 2x papa zgrzewaną.

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby dziury w silce były robione pod elektrykę, chociaż można je tak wykorzystać. Raczej wydaje mi się, mają za zadanie zredukowac i tak dużą masę silki jednoczęnsie poprawiając mizerną izolacyjność termiczną. Mając SSO i patrząc po fakcie,  nie wyobrażam sobie z moją ekipą wykorzystać tych otworów pod elektrykę.

Bruzdowanie..no nie wiem obawiam się prześwitujących kabli, a roboty nie ma aż tak dużo. Może prześwitujące kable to mit, ale nie chcę sprawdzać

----------


## agb

> To tylko dzięki temu, że był przeciąg. W miejscach mniej przewiewnych bywało, że nie było nic widać  
> 
> U Ciebie cięli piłą? U mnie szło szlifierką. Upierdliwe bo musieli ciąc z kazdej strony.


Tak. Spalinową. Taką jak czasami tną na budowach dróg i chodników.  Dopiero później mi powiedzieli, że można do niej wąż z wodą podłączyć, ale wtedy tnie się dużo gorzej. 


IMO puszczanie kabli w otworach silki to zabawa dla samorobów. Najpierw trzeba znaleźć ekipę, która tak wymuruje (u mnie akurat mogliby) a potem inną która będzie chciała się w to bawić przy prowadzeniu kabli. Do tego dochodzi równość bloczków, która wymaga miejscami dużo kleju, który i tak w te otwory wpadnie i więcej odrzutu materiału. Ja w zasadzie tej opcji nawet nie rozważałem.

----------


## agb

@Owczar: robisz coś ze spoinami pionowymi ścian zewn.? Miałem nie ruszać, ale zamki nie są idealne mimo iż ściany mam równe( przykładałem łatę w kilkudziesięciu miejscach i tylko w jednym znalazłem odchyłkę ~2mm). Nie wiem czy nie pouzupełniać klejem.

----------


## Owczar

Jak przykładam łatę też jest równo. Gorzej właśnie na pióro wpustach itd. 

Większe otwory - gdzie silka była docinana, ekipa zapianowała. Jak gdzieś widzę większą szczelinę to też pianuję. KB twierdzi, że nie ma co się przejmować, bo pójdzie izolacja, tynk na zewnątrz i od wewnątrz. Choć myślę, że nie zaszkodzi czymś wypełnić.

----------


## marcin225

Wklejam również tutaj :  

Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze to 15 października wchodzą mi tynki. W okolicach 12 listopada mogliby robić podłogówkę (zajmie z tydzień) . I tutaj się nasuwa pytanie czy wylewać posadzki zaraz po tym ? U mnie klimat przychylny i raczej pierwsze mrozy przychodzą najwcześniej w styczniu od kilku lat. Mógłbym zamontować pompę w grudniu i zacząć grzać posadzkę ale nie ma ocieplenia elewacji i stropu. Anhydryt musi mieć te +5C wg producentów. Puściłbym grzanie na podłogę to myślę , że spokojnie te 10 stopni w budynku się utrzyma.  
Nie ukrywam, że kusi mnie zrobienie tych posadzek bo mógłbym jechać dalej w styczniu z robotami czyli zabudowy k-g, ocieplenie poddasza itp. 
Jak się wstrzymam z posadzką to mi się wszystko przesunie do marca-kwietnia pewno. Nie opłaca mi się podłogówki rozkładać bo i tak zabudowy nie będę robił chodząc po rurkach. 
Ktoś wylewał posadzki w okresie listopad-grudzień?

----------


## Kaizen

Patrz na prognozy pogody, miej w pogotowiu jakąś kozę, jakby zaraz po wylaniu mróz przyszedł.
Ja miałem wylewki robione w styczniu - ale z miksokreta.

----------


## Owczar

Ja zacząłem szukać jak zrobić dobry uziom i znajomy odesłał mnie do publikacji dr Musiała:
http://www.edwardmusial.info/pliki/u...ndamentowe.pdf

No i zaniepokoił mnie jeden detal. Początkowo nie planowałem instalacji odgromowej, ale okazje się, że w przypadku domu całkowicie izolowanego taka instalacja jest bardzo wskazana. 

KB odradza bo w okolicy nikt nie ma i będę zbierał wszystko... Sam już nie wiem co o tym myślę. Mogę zrobić uziom otokowy, ale nie zrobię już połączeń wyrównawczych z płytą bo tego nie zaplanowałem, a łączenie do zbrojenia łączonego drutem mija się z celem... Jak Wy planujecie u siebie?

----------


## marcin225

> Jak Wy planujecie u siebie?


Przed budową się to planuje a nie jak już SSO stoi  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Tylko przez "fachowcfów" temat zignorowałem. Każdy mi mówił szpilka i będzie git. A teraz jak zwykle Polak mądry po szkodzie. Porjektant także to zupełnie zignorował. 

Doktor Musiał jakby nie było to jednak pewien autorytet, a nie znafca Janusz. 

Największy problem mam z tym jak połączyć płytę i czy jej nie podłączenie będzie problemem...

----------


## agb

Tylko że ja jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś jak dr Musiał zrobił mimo iż wszyscy na niego się powołują. Co najwyżej otok robią i to wszystko. U mnie też skończy się na szpilce.

----------


## marcin225

> Tylko że ja jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś jak dr Musiał zrobił mimo iż wszyscy na niego się powołują. Co najwyżej otok robią i to wszystko. U mnie też skończy się na szpilce.


Ja mam zrobiony uziom fundamentowy  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

agb, a instalację odgromową robisz? 

Mój kuzyn siedzi w elektroenergetyce i rozmawiał z wykonawcą instalacji w domach jednorodzinnych. On wie jak powinien zrobić, ale nie robi tak, bo każdy chce tanio i szybko. Do samego uziemienia szpilka podobno wystarcza, ale przy odgramianiu już gorzej. Szczerze mówiąc zdziwiło mnie to ryzyko przeskoku potenciało przez warstwę izolacji i jej uszkodzenie. W teorii budynek izolowany od gruntu nie powinien być łakomym kąskiem dla piorunów...

Ja zacząłem rozważać skrętkę ekranowaną itd i chciałbym to wszystko uziemić jak należy.

----------


## agb

> Ja mam zrobiony uziom fundamentowy


A masz dodatkową kratownicę o wymiarach 10x10m? Nie napiszę dokładnie, bo nie mam teraz pod ręką opracowania. 




> agb, a instalację odgromową robisz? 
> 
> Mój kuzyn siedzi w elektroenergetyce i rozmawiał z wykonawcą instalacji w domach jednorodzinnych. On wie jak powinien zrobić, ale nie robi tak, bo każdy chce tanio i szybko. Do samego uziemienia szpilka podobno wystarcza, ale przy odgramianiu już gorzej. Szczerze mówiąc zdziwiło mnie to ryzyko przeskoku potenciało przez warstwę izolacji i jej uszkodzenie. W teorii budynek izolowany od gruntu nie powinien być łakomym kąskiem dla piorunów...
> 
> Ja zacząłem rozważać skrętkę ekranowaną itd i chciałbym to wszystko uziemić jak należy.


Nie robię.

----------


## marcin225

> A masz dodatkową kratownicę o wymiarach 10x10m? Nie napiszę dokładnie, bo nie mam teraz pod ręką opracowania. 
> .


Nie muszę mieć bo mam ławy standardowe.

----------


## agb

Przy ławach to co innego i chyba nawet wg opracowania dr Musiała nie ma tam niczego skomplikowanego.

----------


## Owczar

Nie ma o ile zrobimy ciągły obwód przed zalaniem ław. Bo samo zbrojenie wiązane drutem średnio sie nadaje. Zastanawiam sie czy gdybym w samych naroznikach płyty podkul sie do zbrojenia i tam zamocowal punkty do wyrównania potencjału to czy byłoby ok..

----------


## marcin225

> Nie ma o ile zrobimy ciągły obwód przed zalaniem ław. Bo samo zbrojenie wiązane drutem średnio sie nadaje. Zastanawiam sie czy gdybym w samych naroznikach płyty podkul sie do zbrojenia i tam zamocowal punkty do wyrównania potencjału to czy byłoby ok..


No nie byłoby bo to wiesz jak mawiają z gówna bata nie ukręcisz  :smile:   przegapiłeś moment wykonania uziomu. Oczywiście możesz podkuć do zbrojenia i przymocować otok ale po pierwsze to naruszysz płytę i narazisz na korozję to zbrojenie a po drugie to cholera wie jak to było tam w środku połączone (pewno drutem wiązałkowym ale na ile dokładnie). 
Gdzie będziesz miał rozdzielnicę i GSW? Do GSW musisz mieć połączenie z uziomu. Ogólnie jak inwestor robi płytę fundamentową to zazwyczaj ma spierd... uziom  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Wiele bym nie musiał kuć. Zbrojenie jest 3-4 cm pod powierzchnią. Jest zrobiony wieniec dookoła, który byłby w sumie idealny. Jest wiązany drutem wiązałkowym, ale gdybym połączył go z bednarką w 4 punktach to byłoby już całkiem przyzwoicie. Prawidzwy uziom to byłaby bednarka, połączenie z płytą miałoby służyć tylko do wyrówniania potenciału. 

Cytat z publikacj dr Musiała:
_Z kolei w betonowej płycie fundamentowej nad warstwami izolacyjnymi powinna być wykonana
krata wyrównawcza o okach nie większych niż 20×20 m, wielokrotnie połączona z uziomem
(rys. 1. Połączenie tej kraty z uziomem przez główną szynę wyrównawczą, jest oczywiście niezbędne,
ale nie jest wystarczające dla celów ochrony odgromowej. Duże indukcyjne spadki napięcia
na długich połączeniach kraty z uziomem mogłyby wywoływać iskry wtórne w warstwie termoizolacji,
perforując ją. Aby temu zapobiec, po obwodzie budynku wykonuje się dodatkowe połączenia
kraty wyrównawczej z uziomem, najlepiej z podziałką odpowiadającą odstępom między przewodami
odprowadzającymi piorunochronu. Bezpośrednio do uziomu przyłącza się też wspomniane
przewody odprowadzające rozmieszczone po obwodzie budynku co 10, 15 lub 20 m, w zależności
od wybranego poziomu ochrony odgromowej (według tabl. 4 w normie PN-EN 62305-3)_

GSW będzie w garażu - tak samo jak rozdzielnia. Sam uziom to nie problem - w praktyce wystarcza szpilka od 3 do 5m wbita w ziemie. Wersja lux to bednarka dookoła domu. Gorzej jak ma być także instalacja odgromowa...

----------


## Kaizen

> Sam uziom to nie problem - w praktyce wystarcza szpilka od 3 do 5m wbita w ziemie. Wersja lux to bednarka dookoła domu. Gorzej jak ma być także instalacja odgromowa...


Z bednarką ocynkowaną jest taki problem, że znika w glebie - tu masz kilka fotek. A cena nierdzewnej, miedzianej czy nawet miedziowanej poraża (jak już gdzieś znajdziesz). Więc uziom fundamentowy jest nie tylko jedyny dopuszczalny prawnie (bo w praktyce nie ma już sieci metalowych)*, to jest też jedynym trwałym do wykonania za małe pieniądze. A jak ten wymóg prawny spełnić przy płycie na termoizolacji? Trzeba ją podziurawić miedzią świetnie przewodząca ciepło (bo ocynk w gruncie zniknie z czasem).
Jak ktoś robi regularnie wymagane prawem pomiary elektryczne (są tacy?), to przynajmniej się dowie, że uziom słabo działa i trzeba go naprawić. Większy problem, jak dowie się o tym po zgonie  od przepięcia kosztownych urządzeń.

*_§ 184. 1. Jako uziomy instalacji elektrycznej należy wykorzystywać metalowe konstrukcje budynków, zbrojenia fundamentów oraz inne metalowe elementy umieszczone w niezbrojonych fundamentach stanowiące sztuczny uziom fundamentowy.
2. Dopuszcza się wykorzystywanie jako uziomy instalacji elektrycznej metalowych przewodów sieci wodociągowej, pod warunkiem zachowania wymagań Polskiej Normy dotyczącej uziemień i przewodów ochronnych oraz uzyskania zgody jednostki eksploatującej tę sieć._

----------


## Owczar

Cena miedziowanej jeszcze tak nie poraża, ale nie daje gwranacji trwałości na lata. 

Nierdzewna 50m to koszt koło 3000. Powiedzmy, że to nie jest kwota nie do zaakceptowania - bardziej zależy mi na ochronie bo straty zwiazane z przepieciami beda wyzsze.

Tylko teraz jak to połączyć z płytą żeby wyrównać potencjały? I czy połączyć GSW z instalacją odgromową czy zrobić osobny uziom np szpilkowy?

----------


## marcin225

https://dynamic.dehn.pl/files/public...mentowe_pl.pdf    Masz poczytaj sobie i popatrz na Rysunki. U Ciebie jednak już tego dobrze się zrobić nie da  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Poproszę RST o wycenę projektu i wykonania. Zobaczę czy będą w stanie coś mi zaproponować. Dałem ciała z tym uziomem...

Chyba, że zrezygnuję z instalacji odgromowej i zainwestuję w dobre zabezpiecznia.

----------


## Owczar

Niestety rst Białystok sie rozpadło. Nadal sprzedają materiały, ale nie robią wykonawstwa i projektów. Szkoda...

Ale zrobiłem rekonesans w temacie i można to zrobić tak by było dobrze, a nawet bardzo dobrze. 

W projekcie gotowym był także projekt odgromowki i uziomu. 

Uziom otokowy 2m od budynku z bednarki. 
W miejscu łączenia uziomu z przewodami odprowadzajacymi będzie także polaczenie ze zbrojeniem plyty. Ma służyć wyrównaniu potencjału, ale nic poza tym nie będziemy łączyć do konstrukcji wewnątrz. 

GSW zostanie polaczone drutem 8mm miedzianym z bednarka w ziemi.

Dodatkowo oczywiście zabezpieczenia przeciwprzepieciowe na linii zasilającej, antenach, czy kablach od dostawców internetu. 

W teorii ryzyko strzału piorunem jest znikome, ale chcemy zamontować ogniwa pv, które niestety zwiększają ryzyko. 
Ale święty spokój jest jednak najważniejszy. 

Odpowiadając na poprzednie pytanie o kable sieciowe. W teorii zalecane jest prowadzenie osobne. W praktyce nie powinno być problemu, ale ostatecznie i tak rozważam kable ekranowane kategorii 6, więc tutaj będzie można to puszczać w jednym korytku.

----------


## marcin225

> W teorii ryzyko strzału piorunem jest znikome, ale chcemy zamontować ogniwa pv, które niestety zwiększają ryzyko. 
> Ale święty spokój jest jednak najważniejszy. 
> .


Masz projekt na ochronę PV ?

----------


## Owczar

Będę chciał zrobić. Materiału mam z zapasem. Poczytałem trochę o wytycznych. Problem w tym ze do projektowania odgromowki nie trzeba mieć specjalnych uprawnień poza elektrycznymi. Ale może znasz kogoś kompetentnego w tej dziedzinie?

----------


## marcin225

> . Problem w tym ze do projektowania odgromowki nie trzeba mieć specjalnych uprawnień poza elektrycznymi. Ale może znasz kogoś kompetentnego w tej dziedzinie?


Właśnie te elektryczne są "specjalne"  :big grin:    Z okolic Warszawy nie znam nikogo a na odległość w dzisiejszych czasach nikt nie robi już.

----------


## Owczar

Mój kuzyn ma właśnie te specjalne, a odgromowej instalacji wie tyle ile mu powiedziałem  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

> Mój kuzyn ma właśnie te specjalne, a odgromowej instalacji wie tyle ile mu powiedziałem


Ma uprawnienia projektowe czy też może świadectwo kwalifikacji E i D?

----------


## Owczar

Nie dopytywalem, ale projektuje stacje transformatorowe.

Czytałem o ochronie PV i generalnie gdyby patrząc na wytyczne, to do obecnej instalacji wystarczyłoby dodać pionowe zwody ok 0.5m na samej górze i w rogach. Ale oczywiście chciałbym, żeby jakiś projektant na to rzucił okiem.

----------


## marcin225

> Nie dopytywalem, ale projektuje stacje transformatorowe.
> 
> Czytałem o ochronie PV i generalnie gdyby patrząc na wytyczne, to do obecnej instalacji wystarczyłoby dodać pionowe zwody ok 0.5m na samej górze i w rogach. Ale oczywiście chciałbym, żeby jakiś projektant na to rzucił okiem.


Może pracuje w ZPUE to się zajmuje tylko stacjami trafo i uprawnień mieć nie musi. No nieważne.
Wiele jest składowych projektu ochrony instalacji PV. Trzeba pamiętać o odstępie izolacyjnym również, policzyć to, dochodzi ochrona przeciwprzepięciowa po stronie DC i AC.

----------


## Owczar

Ciekawy artykuł na ten temat :
http://www.fachowyelektryk.pl/techno...taicznych.html

Ograniczniki wiadomo. Tak samo jak ograniczniki na kablach antenowych i sieciowych.

----------


## kjuta

hej,
ogrzewający dom gazem możecie mi napisać jaki macie kocioł, jego moc i metraż domu ?
mój mąż chce mi trzasnąć 24 kW ... potrzebuję mu to wybić z głowy  :wink: 
u mnie metraż 178m2, wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, brak kaloryferów, 20 styro grafitowego w ociepleniu, muszę sobie przypomnieć, ale z tego co pamiętam więcej niż 14 kW nie brałam pod uwagę

----------


## marcin225

> hej,
> ogrzewający dom gazem możecie mi napisać jaki macie kocioł, jego moc i metraż domu ?
> mój mąż chce mi trzasnąć 24 kW ... potrzebuję mu to wybić z głowy 
> u mnie metraż 178m2, wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, brak kaloryferów, 20 styro grafitowego w ociepleniu, muszę sobie przypomnieć, ale z tego co pamiętam więcej niż 14 kW nie brałam pod uwagę


Może być 24 kW i tak będzie grzał z mocą taką jaka trzeba. Zależy jaką ma moc minimalną (najlepiej jak najmniejszą). Ja jak jeszcze miałem mieć gaz to celowo zmieniłem kocioł na 15kW bo akurat miał mniejszą moc minimalną niż ten 24kW.

----------


## kjuta

przypomniało mi się mam wyliczone zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, na samo ogrzewanie mam 10611 kWh na rok, jak to przełożyć na moc kotła ?

o tej najniższej mocy czytałam, muszę sobie przypomnieć

----------


## Myjk

> przypomniało mi się mam wyliczone zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, na samo ogrzewanie mam 10611 kWh na rok, jak to przełożyć na moc kotła ?


Nie przekłada się ot tak zużycia na moc. Orientacyjnie dom będzie miał maks. 8kW strat. Z CWU maks. 10kW.

----------


## agb

> przypomniało mi się mam wyliczone zapotrzebowanie energetyczne, na samo ogrzewanie mam 10611 kWh na rok, jak to przełożyć na moc kotła ?
> 
> o tej najniższej mocy czytałam, muszę sobie przypomnieć


To powinno tam też być _Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL_
Jak wspomniano, najważniejsze jest, aby kocioł miał niską minimalną moc.

----------


## kjuta

dziękuję  :smile: 
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne to 6077 W

wstępnie obczajam immergas victrix 12kW, moduluje od 1,9

zastanawiam się jeszcze nad jedną rzeczą, idę w kierunku jednofunkcyjnego pieca, znajomy twierdzi że robię błąd i kurcze sama nie wiem

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> dziękuję 
> Projektowe obciążenie cieplne to 6077 W
> 
> wstępnie obczajam immergas victrix 12kW, moduluje od 1,9
> 
> zastanawiam się jeszcze nad jedną rzeczą, idę w kierunku jednofunkcyjnego pieca, znajomy twierdzi że robię błąd i kurcze sama nie wiem


No ale napisz co wg niego jest błędem? Bo tu nie ma jak dyskutować nad tym nawet  :big tongue:

----------


## kjuta

bo dla niego prosta sprawa dwufunkcyjny to do co i cw a jednofunkcyjny to tylko do jednego albo co albo cw

----------


## Kaizen

Ideolog? Czy ma jakiś argument?

----------


## agb

> bo dla niego prosta sprawa dwufunkcyjny to do co i cw a jednofunkcyjny to tylko do jednego albo co albo cw


Prosta, bo tak wyczytał w instrukcji, czy tak sobie wymyślił?

----------


## Doli.

> bo dla niego prosta sprawa dwufunkcyjny to do co i cw a jednofunkcyjny to tylko do jednego albo co albo cw


Przecież jednofunkcyjny też jest zarówno do CO jak i CWU...

----------


## Myjk

> Przecież jednofunkcyjny też jest zarówno do CO jak i CWU...


Z tą różnicą że dwu-funkcyjny ogrzewa wodę na bieżąco, a jednofunkcyjny w zasobniku CWU.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tą różnicą że dwu-funkcyjny ogrzewa wodę na bieżąco, a jednofunkcyjny w zasobniku CWU.


Czyli przy cyrkulacji cały czas (są takie)? Czy wyklucza cyrkulację (bo tylko takie widziałem)?

I mocy trzeba sporo, żeby ogrzewać przepływowo. Ze stabilnością temperatury też jest kłopot.

Dwufunkcyjny ma dwie zalety - cena i zajmowane miejsce (w porównaniu z jednofunkcyjnym + zasobnik).

----------


## Myjk

Tak, dwu-funkcyjny potrzebuje większej mocy do sprawnego grzania przepływowego, i musi się odpalać za każdym odkręceniem kurka z ciepłą wody, przez co mizerniejszą ma ogólną sprawność, szczególnie jak go zestawić z małym zapotrzebowaniem na moc do CO. Wg mnie do obecnych domów tylko jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem, małej mocy.

----------


## Doli.

Są też podobno dwufunkcyjne z małym (40l) zasobnikiem i wtedy nie spada przepływ ciepłej wody po odkręceniu kilku kranów. To też główna wada dwufunkcyjnego - zmniejszenie przepływu po otwarciu kilku punktów poboru.

----------


## Jochimm

Hej, 

Dołączę się do tematu bo też jestem z dylematem co wybrać jedno czy dwufunkcyjny piec. 
A co fachowiec to każdy ma inne zdanie. 
Dom - nowy 70m2 + poddasze na mały pokój.  Dwie dorosle osoby z roczna corka. 15cm na podłodze, 15cm na ścianie styropianu. Skosy ocieplane wełna. Cały parter w podłogowe, drabinka w łazience i na poddaszu wymyśliłem dwa grzejniki. 
Co Wy na to ? Myślałem nawet o tym aby grzejniki podpiąć pod podłogę, aby chodziły na niskiej temperaturze.

----------


## maaszak

Mam w mieszkaniu kocioł dwufunkcyjny. Wg mnie to ma same wady (o których już wspomniano wyżej) i wyłącznie jedną zaletę, jak też już pisano, rozmiar - mieści się w łazience w bloku. 
W przyszłym domu na 100% wybiorę oddzielny bojler (ogrzewanie będzie na prąd, może PC, gazu nie przewiduję).

----------


## Owczar

Z ciekawostek. Dzisiaj na budowę wpadł PIP. 

Doczepili się do tablicy informacyjnej - która była oparta o ToiToi - twierdzili, że ma być umieszczona w bardziej widocznym miejscu równolegle do ulicy. Doczepili się także o kabel puszczony przez drogę gruntową...

Generalnie ekipa od deskowania dostała mandat za brak zabezpieczeń przy pracy na wysokości i zwinęła się z placu budowy... 

Kontrola była także na sąsiednich budowach, choć 2 ekipy miały akurat przerwę obiadową i dzięki temu więcej szczęścia.

----------


## agb

Czyli wychodzi, że deskujesz dach?  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Można powiedzieć, że deskowałem  :big grin:  

Tak, zamiast więźby poszły wiązary, a z deskowaniem był dylemat, ale ostatecznie robimy. Zdemotywowała mnie dzisiejsza wizyta, bo ekipa zasuwała w deszcz żeby pokryć zamontowane w poniedziaek wiązary. Na deski miała iść membrana, a potem za 2 tygodnie dachówka. Nieplanowana przerwa techniczna do wtorku mnie zaśmuciła niezmiernie... 




W międzyczasie przyszły fanty na instalację odgromową i uziom. 


Uchwyty zrobione typowo pod dachówkę - trapezowy kształt gąsiąrów. 



75m bednarki i 145m drutu. Dach będzie opleciony po wszystkich krawędziach pod kątem fotowoltaiki. Zresztą tak jest w projekcie. Ja dodam tylko dodatkowy zwód odprowadzający.

----------


## kjuta

Owczar na jakim etapie już jesteś ?

zdecydowałam się w końcu na immergas 12kw i oczywiście instalator mi neguję mój wybór, ja jestem zdecydowana po lekturze forum murator na 12 kw i ten model pieca ze względu na niską modulację, pozostałe modele niby mają 1,9 czy 2 kw ale po przeczytaniu instrukcji jednak najnizszy poziom modulacji zaczyna się od ok 3 kw - o co chodzi ? , natomiast mój mąż jest mientki i daje się manipulować. Instalator twierdzi, że kocioł do podgrzania zasobnika 200 l będzie chodził na całej swojej mocy i nie ma szans, aby korzystać jednocześnie z dwóch łazienek celem kąpieli, a w ogóle nawet w jednej będzie zimna woda   :jaw drop:  :bash: 
mąż znalazł gdzieś że uzupełnienie 200l zasobnika i podgrzanie wody to 62 minuty
nie wspomnę o tekstach że wszyscy biorą 24 kw i są zadowoleni i nawet do mieszkania 50m2 takie facet instaluję, bo chodzi o komfort ciepłej wody na już

mnie już ręce opadają, obdzwoniłam dwa sklepy i na dzień dobry wpierają mi że 12 kw to zdecydowanie za mało, ja się nie dziwię już ludziom  że biorą ostatecznie te "standardowe" 24 kw i mają temat z głowy
jak to jest w czasie korzystania z wody z zasobnika ona jest na bieżąco uzupełniana i od razu podgrzewana, czy opróżnia się zasobnik do połowy i dopiero następuje proces podgrzania dolanej wody - tak twierdzi instalator, nie było mnie przy rozmowie, tylko mój mąż

----------


## Owczar

Dużo się nie posuneliśmy. Ekipa od dachu wróci dopiero w piątek. W sumie to nawet i dobrze. Wszystko trochę przeschnie do tego czasu. 

W piątek i sobotę prace ziemne. Planuję zakopać rury kanalizacyjne, w których potem puszczę sondy DZ od miejsc odwiertów. Chcę mieć to gotowe, bo na wiosnę będzie więcej wody i wykopy będą bardziej upierdliwe. A tak przeciągnę sondy stalką. Dodatkowo będzie izolacja od gruntu, który na głębokości ok 1m odbiega znacznie temperaturowo do płynącego czynnika. 
W weekend zabiłem płytami bramę garażową i zrobiłem drzwi tymczasowe  :wink:  

Odnośnie pieca to nie wiem czy bym wierzył temu monterowi. Jedyne co - to dałbym jednak trochę większy zbiornik na CWU. 
Jeśli 12kW ma mieć problem z ogrzaniem CWU, to co mają powiedzieć użytkownicy pomp ciepła o mocy 6kW?  :wink:

----------


## agb

Z tymi 62 minutami do zagrzania 200l zbiornika to może być prawda. Ale po zużyciu całej wody i zagrzaniu zimnej z wodociągu do >50 stopni.

----------


## Doli.

Kiedyś liczyłam na kalkulatorze online, że podgrzanie wody 200l kotłem o mocy 15kW trwałoby ok 37 minuty (przy delta =40 stopni). Dla grzałki o mocy 19kW (rozważaliśmy taką) czas skraca się do 29 min. Dla nas te 37 minut do przeżycia. 

Przy twoich parametrach (200l, moc 12kW, delta 40 stopni) czas wychodzi 47min. Pobaw się sama tym: https://padew.pl/pub/kalkulatormocy.php

----------


## Owczar

A ja bym dał jednak większy zbiornik CWU zamiast piec tak dużej mocy.

----------


## Owczar

Budowa trochę zwolniła. Jest już odekowany dach i membrana. Dachówka miała wejść za tydzień, ale przez opóźnienie okien przesuneliśmy o tydzień (kolizja rusztowania z dźwigiem do montażu okien).

W międzyczasie w sobotę i w niedzielę siedziałem w okopach. 

Dookoła domu zrobiliśmy wykop na 1,2m głębokości. 

Z przodu wyprowadziłem kanalizację na 4m od domu oraz rurę osłonową 110m na prowadzenie rury PE do przyłącza wodnego. 

Żeby nie kopać ponownie po odwiertach na sondy do pompy ciepła, ułożyłem w wykopach rury kanalizacyjne przez które w założeniu mam zamiar przeciągnąć sondy do przepustu w kotłowni. 

Dodatkowo ułożyłem rury PE do studni i podlewania ogrodowego, a także AROT do studni, do podlewania ogrodowego, do bramy.

Ułożyliśmy też kabel do przyłącza elektrycznego, które w tym roku powinno jeszcze znaleźć się na działce. 








Tymczasem szukam ekipy do wykonania przyłączy wodno kanalizacyjnych w maju przyszłego roku. Za 20m wody i jakieś 12m kanalizacji jedna firma zawołała 21k netto!

----------


## agb

U mnie też okna opóźnione. Profile do fabryki przyjechały uwalone jakimś klejem. Muszą wysłać nowe, a na okleinę niestandardową trzeba trochę czekać  :roll eyes: 

Ja na szczęście podłączam się do tego co w działce, więc woda + kanalizacja wyniesie mnie ~500zł za rury kanalizacyjne + góra 2h koparki  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Obdzwoniłem dzisiaj kilku wykonawców. 

Sprawa jest skomplikowana, bo przyłącze jest małe, ale przez przepad wymaga kopania do ponad 4m, a że woda jest na 1,4 to małe firmy nie chcą się zabrać, a dużym się nie opłaca. Efekt jest taki, że 2 firmy zgodziły się wycenić. Jedna nawet powiedziała, że na nie swoim terenie kopać nie chce, bo może mieć nieprzyjemności. Nie sądziłem, że z przyłączami wodno-kanal może być taki problem!

----------


## kjuta

monotematycznie wracam do tematu pieca/ instalacji gazowej
czy możecie mi podpowiedzieć czy koszt kotła/zasobnika/stacji uzdatniania wody/wkładu kominowego/rurek/pompki cyrkulacyjnej i robocizny oscyluje wokół 25 tys, trochę mnie zaskoczyła cena całościowa, w sumie jak oglądam pozycje, to teoretycznie nie mam czego się czepiać, ale żyłam w naiwnym przekonaniu że to się zamknie niewiele więcej niż koszt kotła plus zasobnik  :bash:

----------


## kjuta

*owczar* ja za 37 m kw kanalizacji po swojej działce zapłaciłam 10 tys

----------


## Doli.

> monotematycznie wracam do tematu pieca/ instalacji gazowej
> czy możecie mi podpowiedzieć czy koszt kotła/zasobnika/stacji uzdatniania wody/wkładu kominowego/rurek/pompki cyrkulacyjnej i robocizny oscyluje wokół 25 tys, trochę mnie zaskoczyła cena całościowa, w sumie jak oglądam pozycje, to teoretycznie nie mam czego się czepiać, ale żyłam w naiwnym przekonaniu że to się zamknie niewiele więcej niż koszt kotła plus zasobnik


U mnie całość kotłowni (bez cyrkulacji) to ok. 14tys zł. 
Kocioł Vaillant ecoTEC pro 146 + Biawar 230 ok 6tys zł, sterownik do kotła pogodowy 600zł, zmiękczacz 2300zł, robocizna + wszystkie materiały potrzebne do pospinania tego do kupy (wraz z naczyniem przeponowym) 5tys. zł. Za cyrkulację chciał dodatkowo 400zł na etapie podłączania kotłowni za pompę i jej montaż.
Wcześniej za rozprowadzenie rurek wod-kan zapłaciliśmy 9tys.  (plus 1tys zł za rozdzielacze do podłogówki i geberit). Gdyby była cyrkulacja to jeszcze by doszło trochę za rurki. Ceny brutto.

----------


## kjuta

u mnie 8,2 tys piec, zasobnik CWU 200 l 3,5 tys stacja 3 tys to już prawie 15 tys, do tego wkład kominowy (1,2tys), rury złączki śrubunki (2,5tys) reduktor, pompa cyrkulacji, czujniki, belka montażowa pieca, sprzęgło hydrual (muszę doczytać czy w ogóle je potrzebuję, bo gdzieś doczytałam że niekoniecznie) to kolejne 3,5 tys plus robocizna i pewnie jeszcze jakieś pozycje, które mi umknęły
kotłownie mam już zrobioną w sensie pod kocioł gazowy i wydawało mi się że tylko podłączam piec, dodaję zasobnik no i ten wkłąd kominowy, a teraz to wygląda jakby w kotłowni nic nie było...

----------


## agb

A co to za kocioł za 8200?

----------


## kjuta

viessmann z pogodówka Vitodens 200W 13kw

----------


## Owczar

Doli. czemu zrezygnowałaś z obiegu CWU?

----------


## Doli.

> Doli. czemu zrezygnowałaś z obiegu CWU?


Na cyrkulację idą jakieś kosmiczne ilości gazu. Tak wypowiadają się Ci co mają. Nawet jak się zrobi "sprytną" cyrkulację. A my mamy jedną łazienkę zaraz za kotłownią, a drugą zaraz nad kotłownią. Jedyne oddalone miejsce to kuchnia, ale to jest max 10m. Poczekam na tę wodę  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

W sumie to się zdziwiłem. Sam planuję cyrkulację choć odległości mam identyczne jak u Ciebie  :smile: 

Ja chcę zrobić cyrkulację głównie pod kątem łazienek - cyrkulacja włączana gdy ktoś jest w łazience. Myślę jeszcze jak rozwiązać kuchnię, ale scenariusze będę pewnie dobierał po tym jak już zamieszkamy. Chcę jak najlepiej zaizolować rury, więc te straty nie powinny być jakieś duże.

A nawet jak będą, to to ciepło i tak zostanie oddane wewnątrz budynku  :wink:

----------


## szpieg20

> W sumie to się zdziwiłem. Sam planuję cyrkulację choć odległości mam identyczne jak u Ciebie 
> 
> Ja chcę zrobić cyrkulację głównie pod kątem łazienek - cyrkulacja włączana gdy ktoś jest w łazience. Myślę jeszcze jak rozwiązać kuchnię, ale scenariusze będę pewnie dobierał po tym jak już zamieszkamy. Chcę jak najlepiej zaizolować rury, więc te straty nie powinny być jakieś duże.
> 
> A nawet jak będą, to to ciepło i tak zostanie oddane wewnątrz budynku


Czy piszac o cyrkulacji mowicie o zastosowaniu w tym włącznika czasowego?

----------


## Owczar

Ja chcę zastosować czujniki obecności oraz czujnik temperaturowy z funkcją czasową.

Nie ma nikogo w domu - cyrkulacja nie działa w ogóle. Gdy są domownicy, to obieg co pewien czas. Gdy ktoś wejdzie do łazienki - obieg włączony.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak są dłuższe przerwy, to warto cyrkulację wyłączyć (np. jak wszyscy wychodzą z domu). Można to np. zgrać z uzbrojeniem alarmu. Jak ma się włączać co kilkadziesiąt minut, to oszczędności nie będą takie duże, bo zatrzymanie wody w rurach nie zatrzymuje jej stygnięcia. Za to żeby szybko przegonić zimną wodę z rur to trzeba mocną pompę. Podstawowa wada jej to wymieszanie wody w zasobniku. Przy grzaniu prądem w taniej strefie to wada, bo temperatura wody się uśredni, zamiast pozostać dłużej rozwarstwiona. Przy innych źródłach ciepła to bez większego znaczenia - bo się włączy dogrzewanie które 24/7 kosztuje tyle samo.

Kombinowani z czujkami ruchu czy włącznikami jest sporą zabawą - a jest dostępny sterownik, który potrafi ogarnąć wszystko sprawdzając tylko, temperaturę wyjścia i powrotu cyrkulacji. Rozwiązanie jak dla mnie genialne w swojej prostocie. Wracasz z pracy - w rurach zimna woda. Odkręcasz na chwilę ciepłą wodę (trudno, 100ml się zmarnuje) gdziekolwiek. Sterownik zauważa, że wylot był zimny a teraz jego temperatura wzrosła. Znaczy trzeba przepłukać rury ciepłą wodą. Więc odpala pompę cyrkulacyjną. Ale wady jak wyżej.

----------


## Owczar

Akurat i tak będzie PLC, więc to tylko kwestia ustawienia warunków  :wink: 

U siebie zbiornik CWU robię przepływowy. Więc problemu mieszania wody też nie będzie. Ale przy tradycyjnym masz rację - może to powodować więcej minusów niż korzyści. Zaoszczędzimy kilka litrów wody kosztem energii na jej dogrzanie.

----------


## agb

Tylko m3 wody + ścieków to kilkanaście złotych. Spuszczanie jej też nie jest wcale takie tanie.

----------


## Owczar

To oczywiście prawda, dlatego cyrkulację warto zrobić - nawet nie dla samej oszczędności, a bardziej dla komfortu. Bo tak naprawdę ciężko oszacować koszty na samą cyrkulację. Niewątpliwie warto puścić rury w warstwie ocieplenia, a nie pod. Zminimalizujemy w ten sposób straty.

----------


## Kaizen

> U siebie zbiornik CWU robię przepływowy.


Masz jakiś patent na ustabilizowanie temperatury CWU (żeby nie zależała od przepływu)?

----------


## Owczar

Na to nie ma dobrych sposobów. Myślałem początkowo o mieszaczu, ale to bez sensu. Ostatecznie po prostu będzie wszędzie armatura z termostatami.

----------


## Myjk

> Doli. czemu zrezygnowałaś z obiegu CWU?


Ja też zrezygnowałem. Głównie obserwując użytkowników, tych bardziej świadomych, twierdzących że to nie ma sensu ekonomicznego. Ja również od kotłowni do łazienki gościnnej, która będzie w użyciu najczęściej, mam 2m. Do drugiej łazienki jest może 4m. Najdalej jest do kuchni, bo około 10m i tu będzie terma podszafkowa 5/10L -- mam taką w obecnym domu i działa już bezawaryjnie ponad 15 lat. Terma będzie grzać do 70-80sC w taniej taryfie, naturalnie z baterią termostatyczną przy ujęciu żeby się nie poparzyć, będąc podpięta pod ciepłą wodę ze zbiornika -- a jak już doleci ciepła woda ze zbiornika do termy to się przepnie bezpośrednio na kran (o ile będzie takie zapotrzebowanie). To spowoduje, że będzie minimalna ilość strat na wodzie. To samo, ale z trochę innych powodów, będzie przy ujęciu wody surowej do czajnika. Tu też będzie terma i też będzie grzana wysoko w 2T, aby potem szybko dogotować wodę do wrzenia w 1T. Tu będzie oszczędność czasu. Ale to przy grzaniu wody prądem, a nie gazem jak u Was.

----------


## Owczar

Opłaca się u Ciebie ta terma przy gruntowej pompie ciepła? Nie myślałeś o sobnym obiegu CWU dla kuchni z czujnikiem przepływu? Przykładowo gdy lekko odkręcisz kurek pompka zacznie tłoczyć wodę. Ona będzie tłoczyła z max przepływem. 
Zastanawiam się czy tego nie zrobić u siebie, że lekkie odkręcenie wody będzie inicjowało pompkę CWU.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja sobie odpuściłem cyrkulację, wydaje mi się, że gra nie warta świeczki mając rury w warstwie ocieplenia. Woda tak znowu szybko nie wystygnie, a raz na jakiś czas mogę umyć ręce w zimnej - jeśli akurat wystygnie. Podobnie jak Myjk dolną łazienkę mam przez ścianę z kotłownią.

----------


## marcin225

Co Wy z tą cyrkulacją  :big grin:  W ciągu dnia jak się cały czas korzysta z wody to nie będzie problemu na pewno a w nocy jak ktoś wstanie do kibla to najwyżej umyje ręce w zimnej wodzie  :smile:   Sterowania będą robić pod cyrkulacje... 

BTW. U mnie właśnie skończyli tynki  :big grin:   Za 2 tygodnie zaczynam zabudowy gk i wełne na poddaszu. I to raczej będzie finisz na zimę bo niestety z podłogówką i wylewkami się nie wyrobi a szkoda bo myślałem, że zdążę przed zimą i zacznę wykańczać. Z drugiej strony może i lepiej bo przyda się trochę odetchnąć. Ewentualnie jakby w styczniu pogoda zadziwiła to wtedy pomyślę,.

----------


## annatulipanna

Jest nas więcej, tych, co to zrezygnowali z cyrkulacji świadomie  :wink: 
Również łazienki mam blisko zbiornika CWU, a w kuchni gorąca woda nie jest mi potrzebna natychmiast. 
Im prostsza instalacja, tym lepiej. A cyrkulacja, to zawsze dodatkowe rurki, pompki...
W obecnym domu funkcjonuję bez cyrkulacji od 10 lat i nie widzę wad tego rozwiązania. Szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę nasz nowy dom, w którym wodę mamy ze studni i prąd w G12. 
Chociaż rzeczywiście, jeśli nie korzysta się z CWU przez pół dnia, to chwilę trzeba poczekać na ciepłą wodę, ale to są sekundy.

----------


## Owczar

To zależy jak kto do tego podchodzi. 

Nawet w bloku 3m od pionu muszę czekać kilkanaście sekund na ciepłą wodę. Znajoma w nowym mieszkaniu czeka koło minuty. 

W umywalce pół biedy, ale średnio lubię sobie lać pod prysznicem zimną wodę. 

Sterowanie robię centralne do prawie wszystkiego więc, sterowanie CWU to temat raczej poboczny. Mam zamiar w tym domu pomieszkać dłużej, a komfort użytkowania stawiam na pierwszym miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Co Wy z tą cyrkulacją  W ciągu dnia jak się cały czas korzysta z wody to nie będzie problemu na pewno


W ciągu dnia teraz nie korzystam z ciepłej wody, bo za długo muszę czekać - a chodzi o umycie rąk czy jakiegoś naczynia nie nadającego się do zmywarki.
Rano i wieczorem trzeba długo czekać na ciepłą wodę z prysznica. A mam teraz dużo bliżej do pionu z cyrkulacją, niż w domu do zasobnika.

Nie po to buduję dom, żeby sobie odmawiać wygody. Tym bardziej, że tutaj będę miał drogie szambo - więc straty na cieple z cyrkulacji częściowo sobie odbiję oszczędzając na szambie. Tym bardziej do kwadratu, że w sezonie grzewczym, to nie będą straty, tylko ogrzewanie. A jak zechcę oszczędzać, to zawsze mogę wyłączyć - zostawiając np. ze dwie godziny w tygodniu w czasie wygrzewania antylegionellowego, żeby mi się coś w rurach nie zalęgło.

W domu przy cyrkulacji mam ciepłą wodę jakieś 2-3 s od odkręcenia ciepłej wody w baterii umywalkowej z oszczędnym (1,2-2l/min) perlatorem. I to lubię  :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

to trochę jak dyskusja nad wyższością Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą...wait..tu akurat dla katolików sprawa oczywista  :big grin: . Tak czy tak wolę prostą instalację.

U mnie na ten rok w planie jest jeszcze elektryka i niskoprądówka, montaż WM, ocieplenie posadzek i poddasza. Zrezygnowałem z łączenia piany ZK z OK i robię tylko ZK, więc mogę ocieplać przed tynkami.  W styczniu planuję układanie podłogówki i jak tylko temp będzie znośna to wylewki. Po wylewkach będę chciał jak najszybciej odpalić pompę ciepła, żeby ogrzewać i robic tynki w lutym / marcu, z odpaloną podłogówką to chyba nie powinien być problem?

----------


## Owczar

Akurat obieg cwu to jedna z prostszych instalacji w moim domu  :smile: 

Oczywiście wszystko ma plusy i minusy. Jednak wolę zrobić i w najgorszym wypadku nie używać niz potem żałować, szczególnie, ze jak Kaizen już wspomniał - zimą to nie sa straty ciepła, a pompki elektroniczne sa energooszczędne.

Jak robiliście z kotłownia przed hydraulika? Rozważam puscic tylko kilka rur do kanalizacji w ścianie. Cala reszta będzie na powierzchni. Więc chyba jedyna opcja to kłaść płytki teraz?

Ja do zimy chce zrobić jeszcze tylko hydraulike i elektryke, a na wiosnę ruszać z pozostałymi pracami.

----------


## agb

Hudraulikę przed tynkami robisz?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Jak robiliście z kotłownia przed hydraulika? Rozważam puscic tylko kilka rur do kanalizacji w ścianie. Cala reszta będzie na powierzchni. Więc chyba jedyna opcja to kłaść płytki teraz?


Nie zastanawiałem się nad tym, jak dla mnie to w kotłowni surowo bez tynku mogłoby zostać, tak industrailnie  :big tongue: 






> Hudraulikę przed tynkami robisz?


Ja robię, a to nie jest standardowa procedura?

----------


## annatulipanna

Ja również robiłam hydraulikę przed tynkami, tak jak wszystkie instalacje (elektryka, OC, WM). Chyba lepiej zatynkować gotowe podejścia wody w ścianie, niż później kuć, czy bruzdować w ścianach otynkowanych??

----------


## Owczar

Dokładnie, najlepiej najpierw hydraulike a potem tynki. Tylko ta kotłownia sie gryzie.
Nikt nie przyjdzie cyknac parę metrów tynku. Więc myślę żeby samemu ułożyć płytki.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dokładnie, najlepiej najpierw hydraulike a potem tynki. Tylko ta kotłownia sie gryzie.
> Nikt nie przyjdzie cyknac parę metrów tynku. Więc myślę żeby samemu ułożyć płytki.


A Ty chcesz płytki kłaść przed tynkami?? Czemu tak?

----------


## agb

To mówicie o podejściach samych czy całej hydraulice, po której potem będą chodzić tynkarze?

----------


## Owczar

> A Ty chcesz płytki kłaść przed tynkami?? Czemu tak?


Tylko w kotlowni - tam rury beda na wierzchu robione - a chce zachowac jako taka estetyke. 





> To mówicie o podejściach samych czy całej hydraulice, po której potem będą chodzić tynkarze?


Wszystko. Tak samo beda chodzili po elektryce. Mam w planie zakrycie tego w przejsciach plytami ktore zostaly z szalunku, duzo tego nie bedzie, a chce zrobic hydraulike kompleksowo zeby sie nie bawic na raty.

----------


## Robaczywy

U mnie też wszystko.

----------


## agb

To u mnie na odwrót. Zero kabli na podłodze i hydraulika po tynkach. Podkuć to nie problem.

----------


## marcin225

> A
> 
> Jak robiliście z kotłownia przed hydraulika? Rozważam puscic tylko kilka rur do kanalizacji w ścianie. Cala reszta będzie na powierzchni. Więc chyba jedyna opcja to kłaść płytki teraz?
> .


No więc u mnie hydraulicy zrobili oczywiście wszystko przed tynkami w kotłowni. Tynkarze trochę musieli podemontować żeby zatynkować za tymi rurami (od CO np były blisko ściany) ale finalnie się jako tako udało. Ja w kotłowni rezygnuje z płytek bo to wg mnie bezsensu. Za dużo przycinania. Będę robił tynk mozaikowy. Tutaj podpatrzyłem i mi się to podoba:  http://mokonski.mojabudowa.pl/?id=245539

Szybko, tanio, można zrobić samemu jak ktoś ma ochotę . Wizualnie na pewno nie gorzej niż tanie płytki ( bo wątpię żeby ktoś do kotłowni dawaj drogie). Mi fachowcy od gk obiecali machnąć tą kotłownię przed zimą tynkiem to jak będzie ok to garaż też tak zrobię na ścianach.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie będzie pajęczyna z rur, więc odchylenie nie wchodzi w grę. 

Muszę coś zrobić przed. Oczywiście najtańsze białe płytki.

Ten tynk wygląda bardzo ładnie, ale wątpię bym sam to zrobił  :smile:  Z płytkami nie tak źle mi idzie. 

Chyba, że znajdę kogoś kto rzuci mi tynk.. Ale na szybko będzie ciężko.

Taki tynk w garażu bardzo fajnie może wyglądać.

----------


## marcin225

> W ciągu dnia teraz nie korzystam z ciepłej wody, bo za długo muszę czekać - a chodzi o umycie rąk czy jakiegoś naczynia nie nadającego się do zmywarki.
> Rano i wieczorem trzeba długo czekać na ciepłą wodę z prysznica. A mam teraz dużo bliżej do pionu z cyrkulacją, niż w domu do zasobnika.
> 
> Nie po to buduję dom, żeby sobie odmawiać wygody. Tym bardziej, że tutaj będę miał drogie szambo - więc straty na cieple z cyrkulacji częściowo sobie odbiję oszczędzając na szambie. Tym bardziej do kwadratu, że w sezonie grzewczym, to nie będą straty, tylko ogrzewanie. A jak zechcę oszczędzać, to zawsze mogę wyłączyć - zostawiając np. ze dwie godziny w tygodniu w czasie wygrzewania antylegionellowego, żeby mi się coś w rurach nie zalęgło.
> 
> W domu przy cyrkulacji mam ciepłą wodę jakieś 2-3 s od odkręcenia ciepłej wody w baterii umywalkowej z oszczędnym (1,2-2l/min) perlatorem. I to lubię


Pisz od razu że chcesz oszczędzić na szambie a nie dajesz wywód na pół strony  :big grin:  ja mogę sobie odkręcić wode i zaczekać te kilkanaście sekund na gorącą wodę raz na jakiś czas. Mieszkam w bloku i mi to nie przeszkadza a problem jest głównie wczesnym rankiem (w sumie dla mnie to nie problem).

----------


## Kaizen

> ja mogę sobie odkręcić wode i zaczekać te kilkanaście sekund na gorącą wodę raz na jakiś czas.


U mnie to trwa ze 40 sekund w umywalce. Pod prysznicem kilkanaście - ale prysznic to nie problem.
Oszczędności na szambie będą pewnie mniejsze, niż straty na cyrkulacji nawet licząc, że są tylko poza sezonem grzewczym. Ale je zmniejszą. Chodzi głównie o komfort który dzięki nie marnowaniu wody będzie tańszy, niż by się na pierwszy rzut oka wydawało. *W końcu cyrkulacja ma tylko jedną wadę - koszt (montażu i używania).*

W bloku mam cyrkulację - ale tylko na pionach poprowadzonych w szachtach na korytarzu, więc jest kilka metrów rury do baterii..

----------


## Owczar

My tutaj wypisujemy plusy zastosowania tego, a prawdę mówiąc nikt nie podal argumentu przeciw poza kosztem montażu i użytkowania. Bo jeśli to sa tylko takie wady, to kwestia czy ktoś chce za taki komfort zapłacić, czy mu to nie potrzebne  :smile: 

Nie po to robię sobie grzane podłogi i ściany pod prysznicem żeby potem lac sobie po stopach przez jakieś 20-30 sek zimną wodę  :wink:  ale to jak już ktoś napisał, dyskusja nt wyższości świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanoca.

Z ciekawości, ile w ogóle placiliscie za punkt instalacji wodno kanalizacyjnej? Pytam o samą robocizne.

Mam wycenę po 130 od punktu - tak samo OC.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z ciekawości, ile w ogóle placiliscie za punkt instalacji wodno kanalizacyjnej? Pytam o samą robocizne.
> 
> Mam wycenę po 130 od punktu - tak samo OC.


Umawiałem się na całość - zapłaciłem 4,5K za dwie łązienki, kuchnię, dwa ujęcia na zewnątrz, podciągnięcie przyłącza ze studzienki do budynku wraz z przeniesieniem osprzętu (koparka osobno płatna), montażem dwóch geberitów z wkuciem w mur, podłączenie szamba i wypuszczenie wentylacji kanalizacji w jednym miejscu (chyba najwięcej roboty, z przekuciem się przez monolit w rogu, gdzie od góry nie dało się podejść bo to było tuż przy murłacie). Przy czym hydraulik podwyższył wycenę o kilka stówek za puszczenie rur górą.
Kanalizacja była wcześniej pociągnięta pod chudziakiem przez ekipę od SSO, więc co najwyżej zostało wkucie rury w ścianę a w kuchni przesunięcie.

OC też ryczałtem - 690 zł za instalację razem z materiałem (ale małą - bo podłączenia 1 WF, 1 vroom i 1 zwykłe gniazdo).

----------


## marcin225

Ja płaciłem 8 tyś. za wod-kan.  3 łazienki, pralnia, kuchnia, piony + 2 pod dach wypuszczone. W moim rejonie cena standardowa.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja jeszcze nie zapłaciłem, ale umówiony jestem na 2700 za robociznę. Pewnie skończy się na 3tys. 

Łazienka 1:
prysznic - bateria podtynkowa
geberit,
wanna,
WC,
umywalka

Łazienka 2:
prysznic
geberit
umywalka

Kuchnua:
zlew
zmywarka

pralnia:
pralka
szuszarka - odporowadzenie wody
mini wanna

garaż:
kran

W kotłowni wyprowadzenie przyłaczy pod stację zmiękczającą, zasobnik CWU, rury z rozdzielaczy podłogówki do miejsca instalacji pompy. Kratka w podłodze. Wyprowadzenie jednego kranu na zewnątrz. Rozdzielacze do podłogówki zamontowane. W sumie mam dwa piony kanalizacji wyprowadzone na strych. Główny wyjdzie przez dach, drugi na strych i tam będzie napowietrzacz.
Główne rury od kanalizy były wcześniej pod chudziakiem.

----------


## Owczar

Muszę policzyć ile u mnie wyjdzie za całość. 

Większość podkuć już została zrobiona. Chciałbym od razu montować geberity i baterie podtynkowe - tak by do geberitów były prowadzone docelowe rury, a nie elastyczne przyłącza. Też tak robiliście u siebie? 

Kanalizację pod płytą mam już zrobioną.

----------


## Robaczywy

Geberity mam zamontowane z docelowymi rurami. Pod prysznicem na górze, gdzie będzie bateria podtynkowa jest zamontowany mieszacz Kludi.

Lazienka na dole:

----------


## Owczar

Dokladnie tak samo chce zrobic u siebie.  :smile:  dzieki za zdjecie.

----------


## marcin225

Ja stelaże montuje po wylewkach, tak mi właściwie wszyscy doradzają.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dla mnie plusem wczesniejszego montażu jest to że mam temat z głowy. Minusów nie widzę. Jakie są argumenty Twoich doradców?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja stelaże montuje po wylewkach, tak mi właściwie wszyscy doradzają.


Dyskusji o tym było trochę. Mnie przekonał hydraulik, że lepiej postawić na chudziaku - wtedy wylewka unieruchomi w poziomie stelaż i nic go wtedy nie ruszy. Jak będzie stał na wylewce to nie będzie to tak pewne. Do tego łatwiej podłączyć do kanalizacji i potem to zalać. No i trzecia zaleta - wylewki po tynkach, a tynki po rurach. A najlepiej podpiąć na sztywno, a nie wężykiem elastycznym.

----------


## Owczar

Warto wspomnieć, że konstrukcja przewiduje taki montaż  :smile:  

Swoją drogą, to możecie polecić jakiś zestaw podtynkowy?

Myślałem o Cersanit quite and silent. Mam w mieszkaniu cały zestaw cersanitu i jestem w sumie bardzo zadowolony. Ale kusi mnie geberit sigma z podciśnieniowym włącznikiem zdalnym - z którego mógłbym wyjść do spłukiwania bezdotykowego. 

Choć moi teściowie mają geberita z takim systemem i nie do końca są zadowoleni. Już raz to naprawiałem. Ale może coś się zmieniło w temacie...

----------


## ag2a

Ja np Grohe nie mogłem zamontować bo regulacja była tylko na bodajże 23 cm a ja potrzebowałem podnieść na 27 cm

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja np Grohe nie mogłem zamontować bo regulacja była tylko na bodajże 23 cm a ja potrzebowałem podnieść na 27 cm


To trzeba podłożyć np. kawałek bloczka betonowego.

----------


## Myjk

Z innej beczki, jako że właśnie walczę z tematem podłogówki, ktoś zna kogoś kto korzystał z zasypywania podłogi granulatem styropianowym? Właśnie mi wpadła w oko oferta firmy ThermoWhite, liczą sobie 450zł/m3. Ja mam na parterze 100m2 z grubością 18-20cm oraz piętro 85m2 z grubością 10cm. Wyszłoby około 12k zł materiał z robocizną. Dla porównania bloki styro wychodzą 5k (plus ew. robocizna). Granulat jest z domieszką "płynnej chemii" wiec nie fruwa, po rozłożeniu sztywnieje na określoną wytrzymałość. Patent o tyle fajny, że jak mam na parterze krzywą wylewkę, to bym nie musiał rzeźby odprawiać z różną wysokością styro bo to by automatycznie wypoziomowało. Tylko kosmicznie drogo, bo prawie 7 tys. robota.

----------


## agb

Przy 80kPa widziałem, że ma to dosyć słabą lambdę.

----------


## marcin225

Nadchodzi czas zabudowy gk poddasza... Jakie płyty gk dawaliście? W grę wchodzą:
1. GKFI (ognio i wodoodporna) na całość,
2.  GKFI do pomieszczeń "wilgotnych" a reszta GKF 
3. GKBI do pomieszczeń "wilgotnych" a reszta GKF - ta opcja najmniej mi się podoba

Ogólnie to ciężko o dziwo z dostępnością płyt GKFI które są o minimum 12 zł droższe od GKF.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ile kosztowały Was materiały na wod-kan?

Hydraulik chce 10 000. Niby dał WZki, ale zrozumiec z nich co jest co to nie wchodzi w grę  :big grin: . Zmierzam do tego, że wydaje mi się drogawo, ale może się mylę?
Z tego 4tys to geberity i rozdzielacze do podłogówki - to jest ok. Natomiast 6tys za rurki do kanalizy (nie liczę tych pod chudziakem bo to było wczesniej), wody ciepłej i zimnej, kolanka, osłony termiczne, itp, wydaje mi się dużo, ale może mi się tylko wydaje? Nie ma w tym rur od podłogówki.

----------


## Doli.

> Ile kosztowały Was materiały na wod-kan?
> 
> Hydraulik chce 10 000. Niby dał WZki, ale zrozumiec z nich co jest co to nie wchodzi w grę . Zmierzam do tego, że wydaje mi się drogawo, ale może się mylę?
> Z tego 4tys to geberity i rozdzielacze do podłogówki - to jest ok. Natomiast 6tys za rurki do kanalizy (nie liczę tych pod chudziakem bo to było wczesniej), wody ciepłej i zimnej, kolanka, osłony termiczne, itp, wydaje mi się dużo, ale może mi się tylko wydaje? Nie ma w tym rur od podłogówki.


Ciężko porównywać. Ja płaciłam ok 10tys za robociznę z materiałem. Dwa rozdzielacze (8 i 10 obiegów) do podłogówki, dwa geberity w tym jeden slim (cena razy 1,5), 8 podejśc pod odbiór wody (kran / wanna / prysznic). Bez cyrkulacji.

----------


## Robaczywy

No wiem wiem, że ciężko, raczej chodzi o rząd wielkości, no i chyba by się zgadzało - niestety  :wink: 


U mnie również dwa Geberity w tym jeden slim
2 x rozdzielacz Kan-Therm 12 sekcji + w jednym dolozona 13sta
10 podejśc pod wodę, jedene prysznic to bateria podtynkowa
poza punktmai odbioru wody kanaliza jeszcze pod skropliny z reku, kratka w kotłowni i do szuszarki w pralni

No to chyba pasuje.

----------


## Doli.

Też miałam kratkę w kotłowni, odprowadzenie skroplin z reku i jeszcze pieca gazowego. Również podłączenie wody i kanalizy do pralni. A, i jeszcze przygotowanie do podłączenia zmiękczacza.

----------


## Robaczywy

O właśńie o podejściu pod zmiękczacz zapomniałem. 

Pozostaje mi opcja płać i płacz  :smile:

----------


## pablo8704

Hejka  :smile: 
A u nas taka sytuacja  :smile: 

https://youtu.be/jCbvB9iVfQo

Może kogoś zainspiruje  :wink: 
A tym czasem walczymy z wilgocią z posadzek :/

----------


## Arturo72

> Hejka 
> A u nas taka sytuacja 
> 
> https://youtu.be/jCbvB9iVfQo
> 
> Może kogoś zainspiruje 
> A tym czasem walczymy z wilgocią z posadzek :/


Szacun za filmik i jakbym widział siebie  :wink: 
Mam dalej taki wihajster co to robi dolki  :wink: 

Co do posadzek,jak już doszły to grzać i wygrzewac.
Jest specjalny program na to.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ile kosztowały Was materiały na wod-kan?
> 
> Hydraulik chce 10 000. Niby dał WZki, ale zrozumiec z nich co jest co to nie wchodzi w grę . Zmierzam do tego, że wydaje mi się drogawo, ale może się mylę?
> Z tego 4tys to geberity i rozdzielacze do podłogówki - to jest ok. Natomiast 6tys za rurki do kanalizy (nie liczę tych pod chudziakem bo to było wczesniej), wody ciepłej i zimnej, kolanka, osłony termiczne, itp, wydaje mi się dużo, ale może mi się tylko wydaje? Nie ma w tym rur od podłogówki.


Myśl i licz,przecież wiesz z projektu ile potrzeba mb rurek,wiesz ile potrzebujesz kibelkow,wiesz ile masz pętli i jaki rozdzielacz potrzebujesz.
Czy masz problem z wejściem na allegro i porównaniem cen za to ?
Jeśli wyjdzie Ci taniej samemu kupić  materiał to mówisz gościowi,że płacisz jedynie za robicizne chyba,że zejdzie Ci z materiałem w cenach z allegro.

----------


## Robaczywy

To już za dużo roboty, uzyskałem potwierdzenia, że cena jest zbierza z tym co inni płacili, realna, nie będę liczył każdego kolanka.

----------


## agb

Zastanawiam się czy ogrzewać trochę budynek w zimę + wietrzenie w celu wysuszenia go. Żadnych prac wewnątrz nie planuję narazie, więc nie wiem czy to ma sens. Trochę w niego wątpię po tym jak w zeszłym tygodniu od wilgoci na zewn. woda lała mi się dosłownie po wszystkim i to co wyschło przez kilka miesięcy jest od nowa mokre  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> Zastanawiam się czy ogrzewać trochę budynek w zimę + wietrzenie w celu wysuszenia go. Żadnych prac wewnątrz nie planuję narazie, więc nie wiem czy to ma sens. Trochę w niego wątpię po tym jak w zeszłym tygodniu od wilgoci na zewn. woda lała mi się dosłownie po wszystkim i to co wyschło przez kilka miesięcy jest od nowa mokre


Czym chcesz ogrzewać? I co masz zrobione już?

----------


## agb

Nagrzewnicą, kozą. Gołe zamknięte mury.

----------


## marcin225

> Nagrzewnicą, kozą. Gołe zamknięte mury.


To na cholerę. Nie ruszaj. Strata czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## agb

Też mi się tak zdaje  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Hej,

Czy ktoś robił wylewki przed tynkami? Z racji tego, że elektryka idzie pod podłogą, a w styczniu wejdzie hydraulik, myślę, czy nie zamienić trochę kolejności. Płaska podłoga to wygoda dla tynkarzy, a dla mnie mniejsze ryzyko, że coś popsują. 

Jakie są minusy tej kolejności?

----------


## ag2a

Coraz częściej robimy tynki po wylewkach. Pamiętaj wtedy o jednej rzeczy aby piankę dylatacyjną przykleić do podłogi by była dylatacja między posadzką a tynkiem. Jakie tynki?

----------


## Owczar

Cementowo wapienne, a wylewka anhydryt.

----------


## ag2a

To musisz też uważać przy obrzutce. Tynk zejdzie ładnie ale obrzutka musi być zeskrobania w ten sam dzień bo na drugi odejdzie razem z posadzką. A tynki będziesz szpachlował?

----------


## annatulipanna

> Hej,
> 
> Czy ktoś robił wylewki przed tynkami? Z racji tego, że elektryka idzie pod podłogą, a w styczniu wejdzie hydraulik, myślę, czy nie zamienić trochę kolejności. Płaska podłoga to wygoda dla tynkarzy, a dla mnie mniejsze ryzyko, że coś popsują. 
> 
> Jakie są minusy tej kolejności?


Ja robiłam wylewki przed tynkami. Na poddaszu. Na parterze mam PF, jako docelową posadzkę, więc też przed tynkami  :wink: 
Minusem może być zabrudzona posadzka i chyba tylko tyle. Ale w sumie chudziak, przed rozkładaniem styropianu, też raczej wymaga czyszczenia, więc w sumie minusów brak. Też miałam rozłożone wszelkie instalacje na stropie przed tynkami, więc trzeba było je "zalać".

Ps. U mnie nie dali dylatacji między tynkiem a posadzką. Na płycie fundamentowej nic się nie dzieje, a na piętrze tynk popękał na styku z podłogą i powykruszał się. Na szczęście będzie listwa przypodłogowa i wszystko przykryje.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki. Będzie tynk zacierany kwarcem bez gładzi.

Muszę to dobrze zdylatowac. Myślę, że trzeba będzie czyms dobrze zabezpieczyć przed zabrudzeniem posadzki.

----------


## ag2a

Posadzki raczej nie zabezpieczysz. Jedyne co by się sprawdziło to dywan  :smile:  po prostu trzeba najlepiej na bieżąco sprzątać. Jeśli chodzi o dylatacje to kładziesz piankę od posadzek i tyle. Najlepiej ja przykleić do posadzki klejem na goraco

----------


## marcin225

Tą szafę masz wkutą w ścianę czy mi się wydaje?

----------


## Owczar

Nie, przykrecona na ścianie. Jest głęboka na 30cm. Docelowo ja dookoła zabuduje.

----------


## marcin225

> Nie, przykrecona na ścianie. Jest głęboka na 30cm. Docelowo ja dookoła zabuduje.


Gdzie kupowałeś i jakie jej wymiary?

----------


## Owczar

Wymiary 1000x2060mm.
11 rzędów po 46 modułów. 

Kupowałem na elektryka24.net.pl wraz z całym osprzętem. Mieli najlepsza cenę i dostawa w sumie gratis przy moim zamówieniu. Potrzeba do niej jeszcze szyny, mocowania, maskownice itd. 

Dokładnie taka :
Eaton 
BP-F-1000/20/3-P OBUDOWA METALOWA STOJĄCA 2060X1000X300 DRZWI PEŁNE DŹWIGNIA IP30 SZARY

Sprawia wrażenie bardzo solidnej. Sztywna, konkretna szafa  :smile:  tylko czeka na wyposażenie i kable.

----------


## agb

> Dzięki. Będzie tynk zacierany kwarcem bez gładzi.
> 
> Muszę to dobrze zdylatowac. Myślę, że trzeba będzie czyms dobrze zabezpieczyć przed zabrudzeniem posadzki.


Tynki kiedy? Bogdan będzie robił?

----------


## Owczar

W kwietniu. Mam ekipę, która polecił mi wykonawca sso. Widziałem ich pracę i sie dogadaliśmy.

Bogdan to ktoś z forum?

----------


## Kaizen

1. Przy wygrzewaniu wylewka pracuje i rogi potrafią się sporo podnieść. Jak się zaprą o tynk, to spora szansa, że coś popęka.
2. Małe szanse, żeby tynkarze dobrze położyli tynk przy wylewce. To wymaga czasu i precyzji.
3. Doczyszczenie wylewki może być problemem. Tynkarze muszą od razu zbierać.

----------


## Owczar

1. Na szczescie nie bedzie u mnie podlogowki, wiec w sumie nie powinno byc problemu. 
2. Musze ich zapytac czy to stanowi problem, bo jakby nie bylo to zmiana warunkow...
3. Zastanawiam sie jakby to mozna zabezpieczyc. 

Tak czy inaczej musze pogadac z tynkarzami, czy to dla nich problem. Dzieki za wszystkie wskazowki.

A przy okazji elektryki. Ktos dawal u siebie roznicowki typ A?

----------


## agb

Bogdan to imię tynkarza. Nie wiem czy jest na forum, ale wątpię.

----------


## marcin225

> A przy okazji elektryki. Ktos dawal u siebie roznicowki typ A?


No tak a co?
Inteligentną instalację robisz , że taka duża rozdzielnica?

----------


## Owczar

Pytam, bo też chcę iść w typ A, ale każdy mnie pyta po co i nie wiem czy nie za bardzo wydziwiam  :big grin:  Ile dawałeś różnicówek na cały dom?
Myślę o 3 różnicówkach na 3 fazy. Przy założeniu, że A będzie stabilniejsza, to podzielę to na dół, górę i techniczne pomieszczenia (kotłownia, garaż).

Tak, będzie sterowanie centralne, więc wszystko w gwiazdę. Do tego osobna instalacja 12v na wszystkie ledy w szafach, szafkach - będzie zasilacz centralny wyłączany gdy nikogo nie ma w domy. 
Miejsca będzie zapas, bo częściowo chcę zrobić 2 szyny jedna za drugą i mocować do pleców rozdzielni. Ale wolę mieć luz i wygodniejsze działanie niż wciskać wszystko na siłę. 
Same sterowniki zajmą 3 szyny, do tego przekaźniki, ściemniacze, zasilacz, skrzynka bezpieczników 12V itd.

----------


## ag2a

Z ciekawości jeśli wiesz już to ile będzie Cię taka elektryka kosztowała?

----------


## marcin225

> Pytam, bo też chcę iść w typ A, ale każdy mnie pyta po co i nie wiem czy nie za bardzo wydziwiam  Ile dawałeś różnicówek na cały dom?
> Myślę o 3 różnicówkach na 3 fazy. Przy założeniu, że A będzie stabilniejsza, to podzielę to na dół, górę i techniczne pomieszczenia (kotłownia, garaż).
> 
> Tak, będzie sterowanie centralne, więc wszystko w gwiazdę. Do tego osobna instalacja 12v na wszystkie ledy w szafach, szafkach - będzie zasilacz centralny wyłączany gdy nikogo nie ma w domy. 
> Miejsca będzie zapas, bo częściowo chcę zrobić 2 szyny jedna za drugą i mocować do pleców rozdzielni. Ale wolę mieć luz i wygodniejsze działanie niż wciskać wszystko na siłę. 
> Same sterowniki zajmą 3 szyny, do tego przekaźniki, ściemniacze, zasilacz, skrzynka bezpieczników 12V itd.


https://bezel.com.pl/2018/08/01/para...lacznikow-rcd/    Tu masz opisane w miarę.
Generalnie jak nie planujesz kilku komputerów na jednym obwodzie to nie widzę potrzeby. Oczywiście jak masz kasę to jak najbardziej  :smile:   Ja na dom dam na pewno kilkanaście RCD 1-faz. 
Jaki system sterowania wybrałeś?

----------


## maaszak

> Coraz częściej robimy tynki po wylewkach. Pamiętaj wtedy o jednej rzeczy aby piankę dylatacyjną przykleić do podłogi by była dylatacja między posadzką a tynkiem.


Natomiast ja i tak planuję listwy przypodłogowe zlicowane ze ścianą, więc tynk będzie zaczynał się dużo powyżej posadzki. Tak się zastanawiam, że po wylewce łatwiej będzie wycyrklować wysokość listwy startowej dla tynku.

----------


## Owczar

> Z ciekawości jeśli wiesz już to ile będzie Cię taka elektryka kosztowała?


Tak sumarycznie ciężko podsumować, ale generalnie sama elektryka - typu kable wychodzi podobnie co przy tradycyjnej. Sporo niby idzie w układ gwiazdy, ale rozdzielnia jest centralnie i nie muszę krążyć między włącznikami. 
Koszt tej części tradycyjnej zwiększa rozdzielnia i korytka, w których kładę kable dla wygody. Same korytka na cały dom wyszły koło 3k. Rozdzielnia z szynami, osłonami 2,5tys. 
Robię od razy instalację alarmową na skrętce - co teoretycznie też można taniej, ale skrętka daje zapas na przyszłość gdyby coś nowego wpadło do głowy. 
Dodatkowo około 48 portów LAN na skrętce kat 7 - co w przyszłości da mi możliwośc uruchomienia sieci 10G. Mam wrażenie, że za chwilę media streaming stanie sie standardem i obraz będzie przesyłany głównie siecią. W tej puli są porty do kamer. 

Poza sterowaniem elektryką będzie także sterowanie wentylacją i strefami grzania i chłodzenia, kontrola wilgotności w wentylacji itd. To powoduje, że sama automatyka trochę się rozrosła i koszt samych urządzeń na ten moment to koło 14-15k. Do tego dojdą czujniki obecności, które dobrej klasy też nie są tanie. Czujniki ruchu itd. , wiatromierz, czujniki temp pod każdym parapetem do sterowania roletami w zależności od energii od słońca (czujniki nasłonecznienia raczej by się nie sprawdziły). 

Jednak jak odliczymy koszt alarmu, sterownika podlewania ogrodowego, sterownika do ogrzewania, sterownika do reku (dostępny jako opcja), sterownika do rolet, to ta różnica nie wychodzi aż tak duża, a mam wszystko w jednej aplikacji, skonsolidowane. 





> https://bezel.com.pl/2018/08/01/para...lacznikow-rcd/    Tu masz opisane w miarę.
> Generalnie jak nie planujesz kilku komputerów na jednym obwodzie to nie widzę potrzeby. Oczywiście jak masz kasę to jak najbardziej   Ja na dom dam na pewno kilkanaście RCD 1-faz. 
> Jaki system sterowania wybrałeś?


Naczytałem się w poradniku mullera i dalej na forum ISE, że AC to tak naprawdę mało użyteczne przy współczesnych urządzeniach. 
Ja daję tylko różnicówki 3 fazowe. Dalej tylko nadprądowe zabezpiecznia. 
W mieszkaniu różnicówkę wysadziło tylko raz w ciągu 6 lat - jak żonie spadło żelazko  :wink: 

Wybrałem sterbox - kupiłem część zestawu żeby się pobawić w labie, ale czasu brak. Tak czy inaczej na ten moment wydał mi się najsensowniejszy. Aczkolwiek nie jest idealny i ma ograniczone możliwości przez makrocele. Dlatego musiałem dość mocno rozbudować. Firma istnieje już dłuższy czas na rynku, dość mocno rozwija produkt i jest chętna do pomocy.

Jak przeboleję kwestię prywatności, to połączę wszystko z google home + autovoice, tasker i można głosem sterować dowolne scenariusze i elementy. Testowałem google now z autovoice i taskerem. Docelowo tasker komunikował by się przez command line bezpośrednio ze sterownikiem.

----------


## agb

Jaka skrętka kat. 7? Bo też muszę zakupić.

----------


## Owczar

Brałem draka. Bardzo dobra jakość - koncentryk tej samej firmy i od tego samego sprzedawcy. 

Dokładnie z tej aukcji kupowałem:
https://allegro.pl/draka-kabel-skret...610410195.html

500m dostałem na oryginalnym bębnie.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Czy może ktoś z was  zna / wie kto wykonuje projekty sieci komputerowych + instalacji TV ? Wiem tylko tyle, że mamy doprowadzony swiatłowód. Co dalej, nikt nie wie. Dlatego raczej bez projektu sie nie obejdzie.

----------


## Myjk

> Czy może ktoś z was  zna / wie kto wykonuje projekty sieci komputerowych + instalacji TV ? Wiem tylko tyle, że mamy doprowadzony swiatłowód. Co dalej, nikt nie wie. Dlatego raczej bez projektu sie nie obejdzie.


Doprowadzasz "skrętkę" (to taki kabel do budowy sieci komputerowych) wszędzie gdzie planowany jest TV (bo coraz częściej TV wymagają netu) oraz biurka, gromadząc całość w jednym punkcie gdzie miejsce można przeznaczyć pod "serwerownię" i po temacie. Bez przesady z tym projektem.

----------


## Owczar

Myślę, że streaming po TCP/IP może być przyszłością, więc net kablowy do TV to rozsądny pomysł  :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

Z tymi korytkami na kable to na bogato - bez ironii - szacun. Ja będę pianował gołe kable, ale przy pianie nie widzę potrzeby korytkowania, dobrze bo zaoszczędzę .
Streaming po TCP/IP nie jest przyszłością, jest teraźniejszością. Antenę mam popdiętą do TV chyba tylko dlatego ze nie chcę mi się jej odłączać, a oglądam tylko Netflixa, ale nie widzę tu związku ze sprawą. 
Ciągnę skrętkę wszędzie gdzie się da, chociąz z drugiej storny WiFi pewnie też odpalę, uruchamiając WiFi na nadal niedrogim, ale już ciut lepszym sprzęcie niż Tplink, np. Ubiquiti połączenie jest naprawdę stabilne i trzyma deklarowane parametry. Inna sprawa, że nie do końca wierzę, że Wifi jest nieszkodliwe i tu się wacham czy chcę je mieć odpalone dzień i noc..ale czy mozna z tym walczyc w dzisiejszych czasach?

Nie widzę jednak uzasadnienia do stosowania kategori większej niż 5e w sieciach domowych, a już na pewno nie do streamingu video, 5e podchodzi pod 1Gbit/s, a 4k wedlug netflixa wymaga 25Mbit/s (z obserwacji wiem, że sporo mniej), czyli mamy zapas 40sto krotny.
Standard kat6 został opracowany w 2009 roku, a wersja 5e nadal jest i długo bedzie całkowicie wystarczająca w zastosowaniach domowych. O kat7 już nawet nie mówię. 
Pamiętajcie tez, że taki kabel trzeba jeszcze podłączyć do czegoś co to dobrze obsłuży. Patrząc na ceny kat7, kupujac porzadny kat5 zaoszczędziłem sporo ponad 1000zł, co zdecydowanie wolę zainwestować w sprzęt sieciowy, a jako wychowany na Cisco i żyjący z Cisco będe chciał sobie zapodac jakieś 2960, chociąż jest to fanaberia, tak jak z kat7, ale wolnoć tomku w swoim domku  :smile:

----------


## agb

Ale cat 7 nie musisz już dziś podłączać do sprzętu 10Gbit. Ja po prostu nie planuję za 10, 20, czy 30 lat kuć ścian żeby kłaść kabel sieciowy. Obecnie podepnę do współczesnego sprzętu, a jak przyjdzie pora ty wymienię na szybszy.

----------


## Owczar

Mam dokładnie taki sam plan. Teraz 1gb na kat7, a za parę lat zobaczymy  :smile:  jeszcze kilka lat temu 100mb w domach było super i wszyscy się mnie pytali po co Ci 1gb  :smile: 
 Za metr kabla płaciłem po 1.7, więc przy 500m różnica nie jest tak drastyczna. Backupy, sync, itd. Przepustowości nigdy za wiele  :smile:  

Co do korytek to fakt - dodatkowy wydatek, ale kable bezpieczne i ułożone jak trzeba, choć poza kosztem i pracy więcej. Teoretycznie zbędny wydatek bo można zrobić tak jak napisał Robaczywy, ale jakoś tak nie miałem przekonania..

Muszę sprawdzić to Ubiquiti. Core switch kablowy pewnie będzie tp link, ale do WiFi rzeczywiście coś bardziej stabilnego by się przydało.

----------


## agb

Ubiquiti fajne, tylko jak kiedyś liczyłem to ponad 3k czy 4k na dom nie kombinując z żadnymi RPI dla Cloud Key. Ale ostatecznie też to chcę iść.

----------


## Kaizen

Przyszłościowo, to lepiej położyć światłowód. Madex 5e + światłowód "na zapas" wyjdzie taniej niż cat7. Do tego przy cat7 cały osprzęt kosztuje a na teraz to przerost formy nad treścią. A i skopać sieć łatwiej na cat 7..

Do tego 1 gigabit z dużym zapasem wystarczy do zwykłych urządzeń, a wąskim gardłem będzie ewentualnie połączenie NASa czy modemu ze switchem - a te urządzenia i tak stoją obok siebie i nie korzystają z instalacji podtynkowej, więc łatwo apgrejdować ich okablowanie.

----------


## Owczar

W moim przypadku różnica między 5e a 7 wynosi na ten moment 450zl - czyli różnica w cenie kabli. Tak jak pisałem, patch panel na pewno nie będzie teraz kat 7. Wystarczy kat 6 z możliwością uziemienia. Światłowód jest fajny, ale też kłopotliwy, szczególnie dla osób które nie mają odpowiedniego sprzętu i doświadczenia.

Tak jak  napisał Robaczywy, są fanaberie, których nie tłumaczy sie kalkulacja i zdrowym rozsądkiem  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Światłowód jest fajny, ale też kłopotliwy, szczególnie dla osób które nie mają odpowiedniego sprzętu i doświadczenia.


Co jest kłopotliwego w położeniu obok skrętki światłowodu na zaś? Szkoda, że wymyśliłem to po tynkach.

----------


## Owczar

Samo położenie poza zachowaniem ostrożności żeby nie złamać nie stanowi większego problemu. Tylko potem połączenie tego to już więcej zabawy. Światłowód daje większy potencjał, ale 10g na kat 7 jeśli w ogóle kiedyś się przyda to już będzie naprawdę dużo. No i kompatybilność z urządzeniami typu notebook - rj45 ma większość notebooków, porty światłowodowe to już inna bajka.

----------


## tkaczor123

U siebie mam do każdego pokoju po dwie skrętki doprowadzone plus po jednym peszlu żeby było co wciągnąć za x lat.
Światłowód jedynie do punktu styku z moją siecią.

----------


## Owczar

Półmetek kablowania za mną. Zrobione oświetlenie dół (przez sufit) oraz dół na górze. 







Do rozdzielni będę wprowadzał już oskórowane i polabelowane. Póki co opis na izolacji  :wink:

----------


## agb

> Półmetek kablowania za mną. Zrobione oświetlenie dół (przez sufit) oraz dół na górze.


Sam planujesz układać styropian? Jeśli tak, to będziesz płakał  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Nikt mi nie ułoży takich puzli, więc sam  :big grin: 

W planie jest dać 4cm styro, czyli tyle co jest wysokość korytka, a potem kolejna warstwa. Nie będzie tak źle. 4cm można ciąć nożykiem więc jakoś pójdzie  :wink:  Potem omijanie rur w kolejnej warstwie. Po układaniu tych kabli nic gorszego już chyba nie będzie  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

Owczar zrób przy okazji ze 2-3 zdjęcia tej rozdzielnicy otwartej. Jak tam wygląda sposób mocowania do ściany ? bo w katalogu jest opisane jako "rozdzielnica stojąca".  Widzę, że nie bawisz się zbytnio w odstępy między skrętką a przewodami .

----------


## Owczar

Rozdzielnię można powiesić na 4 kołkach fi 10. 

Zrobię zdjęcia jutro. 

Odstępy robię, ale zdjęcie akurat jest miejsca w którym wszystko się schodzi. Normalnie jest odstęp 10-20cm między korytkami. Na dole będzie większy, bo tam np w kuchni już będą sensowne prądy. Sieciowe kable są ekranowane więc na luzie. Dla sensorycznych przy takich prądach myślę, że odstęp jest ok. Staram się minimalizować długość odcinków, na których korytka biegną obok siebie, ale tutaj zrobiło się naprawdę ciasno. 

Z daleka to wygląda tak:




Myślę, że pole elektromagnetyczne przy takich prądach jest wręcz znikome. Czytałem, że ktoś miał skrętkę puszczoną razem z kablem przyłącza elektrycznego w jednym peszlu na 50m i sieć mu normalnie działała. Z drugiej strony gość od sterboxa zastrzegał tłustym drukiem, że kable nie mogą biec blisko siebie - w rozmowie mówił, że miał sytuację, że napięcie indukowane potrafiło uszkodzić wejście - choć ciężko mi w to uwierzyć. 

Sama rozdzielnia bardzo mi się podoba. Jest w pełni konfigurowalna pod potrzeby. A dzięki temu, że jest głeboka, można sobie wrzucić korytka grzebieniowe, a do tego złączki do grupowanie za szynami modułów. Wejście kablui od góry, dołu i z tyłu. 
Jeszcze nie przykręcałem mocowań do szyn - mam kilka regulowanych i kilka na sztywno. Zamówiłem kilka maskownic otwartych i szyny do ich mocowania.

----------


## marcin225

> Myślę, że pole elektromagnetyczne przy takich prądach jest wręcz znikome. Czytałem, że ktoś miał skrętkę puszczoną razem z kablem przyłącza elektrycznego w jednym peszlu na 50m i sieć mu normalnie działała. Z drugiej strony gość od sterboxa zastrzegał tłustym drukiem, że kable nie mogą biec blisko siebie - w rozmowie mówił, że miał sytuację, że napięcie indukowane potrafiło uszkodzić wejście - choć ciężko mi w to uwierzyć.


No no, jak dochodzi do uszkodzeń to zawsze coś się "zaindukowało" , źle poprowadzone przewody itp  :big grin:  Standard. Oczywiście bzdury.

----------


## Owczar

Zdjęcia rozdzielni wewnątrz:

----------


## marcin225

Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

Masakra z tymi wykonawcami. Instalator od podłogówki miał wejść lada dzień a mi wysłał termin na ... 12 lutego  :big grin:  To już o posadzkach mogę zapomnieć przed wiosną. Może tylko wyleje betonową w garażu i kotłowni żeby robić cokolwiek. W załączniku stan aktualny  :big grin:  Po wstawieniu bram niedawno .

----------


## Owczar

Dobrze widzę, jest odgromówka? 

Podwójna brama to kwestia energooszczędności?

----------


## marcin225

> Dobrze widzę, jest odgromówka? 
> 
> Podwójna brama to kwestia energooszczędności?


Jest odgromówka. Dwie bramy mi się bardziej podobają. Raz że mniejsze straty ciepła, dwa że duża brama jest bardziej awaryjna bo cięższa co mi monterzy mówili też. No i garaż jest na tyle duży że bardziej pasują dwie  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Jest odgromówka. Dwie bramy mi się bardziej podobają. Raz że mniejsze straty ciepła, dwa że duża brama jest bardziej awaryjna bo cięższa co mi monterzy mówili też. No i garaż jest na tyle duży że bardziej pasują dwie


Skąd teoria że dwie bramy to mniejsze straty? Wg mnie są właśnie większe. Dlatego mam jedną dużą choć rozważałem na etapie stawiania murów czy nie zmienić na diwe.  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Wszystko zależy od sposbu montażu. Podwójna brama zamontowana przed otworem w warstwie izolacji będzie cieplejsza niż pojedyńcza jeśli chodzi o uzytkowanie. Jeśli chodzi o zamkniętą bramę i tradycyjny montaż, to mostek termiczny po obwodzie jest większ, choć tracimy mniej ciepła przy otwarciu. 

Do mojego domu podwójna zupełnie nie pasowała więc wpadła jedna 5,5m  :wink:  Ale będziemy ją montować w warstwie izolacji.

----------


## marcin225

> Skąd teoria że dwie bramy to mniejsze straty? Wg mnie są właśnie większe. Dlatego mam jedną dużą choć rozważałem na etapie stawiania murów czy nie zmienić na diwe.


Bardziej miałem na myśli czas otwarcia bramy. Otworzysz duża to moment masz garaż wychłodzony.   Natomiast przez mniejszą mniej ciepła ucieknie.

----------


## agb

> Wszystko zależy od sposbu montażu. Podwójna brama zamontowana przed otworem w warstwie izolacji będzie cieplejsza niż pojedyńcza jeśli chodzi o uzytkowanie. Jeśli chodzi o zamkniętą bramę i tradycyjny montaż, to mostek termiczny po obwodzie jest większ, choć tracimy mniej ciepła przy otwarciu. 
> 
> Do mojego domu podwójna zupełnie nie pasowała więc wpadła jedna 5,5m  Ale będziemy ją montować w warstwie izolacji.


Ja montuję w licu zewn. ściany.

----------


## Owczar

Rapi montuje u Ciebie? Byli już na pomiarach?

----------


## agb

Prawdopodobnie tak. Pomiarów jeszcze nie było, bo trochę czasu jeszcze jest.

----------


## Owczar

Ja też z nimi rozmawiałem. Dla nich nie było z niczym problemu  :wink:  Nawet mogą mi zdemontować belkę jak zrobię wsporniki mocowane do sufitu. Gdzie nie dzwoniłem to mieli z tym problem. No i ostatecznie będzie Novoferm.

----------


## agb

Ja też chyba Novoferm. Novoferm ma "system" właśnie do zamocowania w licu. A Ty w warstwie ocieplenia w jaki sposób montował będziesz?

----------


## Owczar

Ja nie licuję, ale będzie montaż na ramie w warstwie ocieplenia. Ramę ma przygotować rapi.

----------


## Myjk

> Bardziej miałem na myśli czas otwarcia bramy. Otworzysz duża to moment masz garaż wychłodzony.   Natomiast przez mniejszą mniej ciepła ucieknie.


Jak dla mnie jeden grzyb. Zresztą powietrze ma małą pojemność cieplną, dlatego krótkie przewietrzanie domu problemu nie stanowi. Garażu tym bardziej, bo tam temperatury ~5-15sC a nie 22.

----------


## Owczar

Też wyszedłem z tego założenia  :smile:  A bramę wysuwam przed otwór głównie by zyskać miejsce  :wink:  30cm na długości garażu robi różnicę - szczególnie że miałbym jakieś 5,5m tylko.

----------


## agb

Też stwierdziłem, że warto to miejsce wykorzystać. Tym bardziej, że za niewielkie pieniądze. U mnie 635cm, a i tak dużo za mało  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Pamiętacie może swoje zakupy styropianu na podłogę? Jak te ceny? Który producent najrzetelniejszy? 

Termooganika gold dach podłoga eps 100 036 -- 67,53zł brutto/op
austroterm eps 100 036 -- 68,27zł brutto/op
Swisspor EPS 100 036 -- 65,68zł brutto/op
Dali też na Genderka EPS 100 036 po mojej prośbie (ale tego nie polecają, bo niektóre ich produkty nie spełniły GUNB2018.) -- 56,70zł brutto/op 

Dziwne że Swisspor najtańszy...

----------


## agb

Z tej czwórki z tego co kojarzę Swisspor była zawsze drugim najtańszym po genderce.

----------


## Doli.

> Pamiętacie może swoje zakupy styropianu na podłogę? Jak te ceny? Który producent najrzetelniejszy? 
> 
> Termooganika gold dach podłoga eps 100 036 -- 67,53zł brutto/op
> austroterm eps 100 036 -- 68,27zł brutto/op
> Swisspor EPS 100 036 -- 65,68zł brutto/op
> Dali też na Genderka EPS 100 036 po mojej prośbie (ale tego nie polecają, bo niektóre ich produkty nie spełniły GUNB2018.) -- 56,70zł brutto/op 
> 
> Dziwne że Swisspor najtańszy...


Swisspor zawsze najtańszy z tych sensowniejszych. Chociaż u nas jeszcze EPS80 była prosta, ale EPS100 już nie trzymała kątów.

----------


## marcin225

Ile Wam poszło pianki do styropianu podłogowego? (pytanie do tych co już układali ) bo nie wiem jaką ilość zamawiać. No i jaką stosowaliście , czy kupować byle taniej czy też iść w te droższe ?

----------


## kjuta

hej,
jestem w trakcie instalacji pieca gazowego - tzn wszystko mam zainstalowane i muszę do gazowni zawieźć zaświadczenie od kominiarza i teraz się zastanawiam, mam WM, ale bez jednostki centralnej, aby się nie syfiła  w trakcie prac tynkarsko gładziowych i co teraz ? powinnam najpierw zainstalować reku, aby dostać od kominiarza zielone światełko na puszczenie gazu ? w jakiej kolejności to ogarnąć ?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak kominiarz będzie spoko, to powinien podbić - kwestia poinformowania, że piec będzie używany dopiero jak uruchomicie wentylację.
Ewentualnie można się bronić, że w kotłowni jest wentylacja grawitacyjna (jeśli komin murowany).

----------


## Kaizen

Ciekawe, czy kominiarz będzie miał uprawnienia do instalacji WM. A jeżeli nie, to czy bez działającej wentylacji jest podbije gaz i komin.

----------


## Darkat

> Ciekawe, czy kominiarz będzie miał uprawnienia do instalacji WM. A jeżeli nie, to czy bez działającej wentylacji jest podbije gaz i komin.


Kominiarz nie jest od WM. Go tylko interesuje zapewnienie że takie coś będzie funkcjonować. No oczywiście dotyczy tych "nowoczesnych" kominiarzy , bo ci bardziej konserwatywni nie za bardzo wierzą w WM  i chcą tak jakbyś miał grawitacyjną.
Co do WM i jego odbioru to wymaga tego nadzór budowlany, przynajmniej w Katowicach. I musi to zrobić osoba uprawniona, kominiarz nie przejdzie.

----------


## agb

Może i WM go nie interesuje, ale to czy pomieszczenie w ogóle posiada wentylację już tak.

----------


## Darkat

> Może i WM go nie interesuje, ale to czy pomieszczenie w ogóle posiada wentylację już tak.


Wystarczy, że jest anemostat wywiewu w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest piec gazowy. Tak było u mnie. Choć rekuperator też  już posiadałem i instalacja działała. Ale odbioru tej instalacji jeszcze nie miałem.

----------


## Owczar

Bocianki, co taka cisza tutaj?  :smile:  Przerwa zimowa?

----------


## agb

Tak jakby  :big grin:  A Ty robisz?

----------


## Myjk

Ja ledwo z zalawinowanych Alp wróciłem, a tu dzwoni hydraulik że 11 wchodzi z podłogówką. Chwilę później dzwoni gość od wentylacji że wchodzi 12. Znowu mnie wzięli z zaskoczenia.  :big tongue: 

Ps. Droga z nart to była mordęga, choć dla mnie nie aż taka jak przeżyli niektórzy na zasypanej przełęczy Brenner. Też łatwo nie było, ale auto z SAWD trochę sprawę ułatwiło.

----------


## Owczar

> Tak jakby  A Ty robisz?


Ja działałem w każdą wolną chwilę z elektryka. Ale 2 tygodnie temu żona złamała noge. W tym tygodniu córka chora więc robię jako matek. Na budowie nic nie mogę obecnie sam zrobić...
Hydraulik dzisiaj przyjechał i pojechał bo wod-kan robią na drodze i jeszcze nie utwardzili, bali się przejechać.
Ale słuchawka Bluetooth moim przyjacielem i wydzwaniam.
W lutym hydraulika i w któryś weekend styro na podłogę będę chciał ułożyć. Na dół 14cm termoorganika gold - 4cm +5cm +5cm. 
Na górze Termoorganika silver 4cm +3cm akustyczny + 5 silver.
Na początku marca odwierty. 
W I połowie marca:
- odwiert pod pompę ciepła
- glazura w kotłowni
- montaż CO ściennego i rozdzielaczy
- kończenie w wolnej chwili elektryki i składanie rozdzielni
W II połowie marca
- wylewki jak pogoda pozwoli
- montaż refleksoli
- montaż drzwi wejściowych i bramy garażowej
- elewacja i dach płaski nad garażem

W kweitniu cd elektryki, wentylacja, a 

Przy okazji co sądzicie o takim patencie na dach płaski? 

Teraz jest tam papa termozgrzewalna. Planuje przykleić styro spadkowy klejem kładzionym grzebieniem tak by nie było styku styro z papą. 
Na to płyty OSB 6mm. Tylko jak zamocować płyty? Jedyne kołki jakie znalazłem o długości 40cm to takie do styro:
https://kemplast.pl/laczniki-izolacj...MaAtRKEALw_wcB

W sumie ten płaski kołnierz to jest patent dobry, bo na to chce bezpośrednio kleić EPDM. Na końcu przykręcam obróbki do OSB, na to kleje EPDM i mam cichy oraz ciepły dach na lata. Tylko te kołki nie dają mi spokoju. Zasypywanie EPDM na spadku kłopotliwe. 





> Ja ledwo z zalawinowanych Alp wróciłem, a tu dzwoni hydraulik że 11 wchodzi z podłogówką. Chwilę później dzwoni gość od wentylacji że wchodzi 12. Znowu mnie wzięli z zaskoczenia.


Zrobią i masz z głowy  :wink:  




> Ps. Droga z nart to była mordęga, choć dla mnie nie aż taka jak przeżyli niektórzy na zasypanej przełęczy Brenner. Też łatwo nie było, ale auto z SAWD trochę sprawę ułatwiło.


Chyba nawet wolę jechać po takim śniegu niż po brei pośniegowej  :wink:  A 4x4 to już pewnie bajka. Jak się spisuje Outek?

----------


## agb

Owczar: z czego robisz hydraulikę? PP, jakiś pex? U mnie hydraulik powiedział, że samego wod-kan to on nie zrobi i chyba muszę nowego szukać.

----------


## Myjk

> Zrobią i masz z głowy


Ta, a wiesz ile piniądzóf chcą?  :wink: 




> Chyba nawet wolę jechać po takim śniegu niż po brei pośniegowej  A 4x4 to już pewnie bajka. Jak się spisuje Outek?


To prawda, też uwielbiam jeździć po świeżym śniegu. Outek się spisał napędowo bez zarzutu, nawet na letnich oponach z homo zimową (CrossClimate). Nie odstawałem od aut na zimówkach z 4x4 no a wszystko 2WD (szczególnie co nie dziwne RWD, które nawet za wyprzedzanie się nie brały) szybko znikało w lusterku.

----------


## Owczar

> Owczar: z czego robisz hydraulikę? PP, jakiś pex? U mnie hydraulik powiedział, że samego wod-kan to on nie zrobi i chyba muszę nowego szukać.


Bez udziwnień czyli PP. Już w tym temacie nie chciało mi się doktoryzować. Czytałem jakieś porównania i w tym zakresie temperatur PP jest jak dla mnie ok. Jak dobrze zrobią to pewnie mnie przeżyje  :smile: 





> Ta, a wiesz ile piniądzóf chcą? 
> 
> 
> To prawda, też uwielbiam jeździć po świeżym śniegu. Outek się spisał napędowo bez zarzutu, nawet na letnich oponach z homo zimową (CrossClimate). Nie odstawałem od aut na zimówkach z 4x4 no a wszystko 2WD (szczególnie co nie dziwne RWD, które nawet za wyprzedzanie się nie brały) szybko znikało w lusterku.


W moim budowozie mam też wielosezony, ale Hankook - jedyne w tym rozmiarze były z rantem ochronnym. I jakoś nie widzę wielkiej różniicy, a i z błota wyjeżdża, ale to FWD. 

Na takim śniegu w RWD nie widzę większych problemów. Przy masie 2t idzie jak czołg. Najgorzej przejeżdżać przez śnieżne koleiny przy zmianie pasa. Ale 4x4 nie jeździłem szczerze mówiąc. Jak się ustatkuje i przestanę robić "szybkie" trasy, to może się skuszę na jakieś 4x4 typu LandCruiser  :wink:  Choć mitsubishi zawsze było będzie bliskie sercu, to w pewnym momencie ich auta przestały mieć charakter. Ale przyznaje, że ta generacja outka wygląda naprawdę ładnie. A jak z miejscem w środku?

----------


## marcin225

No proszę jak roboty idą  :big grin:  U mnie z kolei 12 z podłogówką mają wejść (wreszcie mam nadzieje), w międzyczasie skończone poddasze (wełna + zabudowy gk) i strych (płyty OSB na podłogę i wełna między krokwie dodatkowo).  Jak zrobią podłogówkę (niby w tydzień) to przy pierwszej wolnej chwili wylewam posadzki w garażu i kotłowni (miksokret) i czekam na okno pogodowe żeby lać anhydryt na resztę. W międzyczasie jak najszybciej montować pompę pw  żeby po wylaniu anhydrytu wygrzewać . 
No i popalam w kozie raz na 2-3 dni chociaż u mnie w zasadzie mrozów nie ma. 
Jeszcze bym zapomniał, rzuciłem tynk mozaikowy na ściany w kotłowni (efekt zadowalający) i zamontowałem parapet żeby kotłownia była na gotowo (oprócz posadzki). Jeszcze mi zostało rozdzielnice kotłowni powiesić i połączyć. No i zamontowałem rozdzielnicę główną  :big grin:  1760x1200  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> W moim budowozie mam też wielosezony, ale Hankook - jedyne w tym rozmiarze były z rantem ochronnym. I jakoś nie widzę wielkiej różniicy, a i z błota wyjeżdża, ale to FWD.


Tęróżnicę widać na specyficznych testach. To coś jak z tymi rolkami i moim Outkiem. Niby nie zjeżdża z jednym kołem bez przyczepności, a w praktyce podjeżdżam na wyślizganym śniegu z miejsca pod górę >30s.




> Na takim śniegu w RWD nie widzę większych problemów. Przy masie 2t idzie jak czołg. Najgorzej przejeżdżać przez śnieżne koleiny przy zmianie pasa. Ale 4x4 nie jeździłem szczerze mówiąc. Jak się ustatkuje i przestanę robić "szybkie" trasy, to może się skuszę na jakieś 4x4 typu LandCruiser  Choć mitsubishi zawsze było będzie bliskie sercu, to w pewnym momencie ich auta przestały mieć charakter. Ale przyznaje, że ta generacja outka wygląda naprawdę ładnie. A jak z miejscem w środku?


Ja tylko opisuję co się działo na trasie w warunkach jak na fotach. 4x4 szły 80-90, ja na nawet 110 jak się zapomniałem.  :big tongue:  Reszta 50-60.  Jakoś do Mitsu specjalną miłością nie pałam. Mamy co prawda dwa Mitsu w rodzinie -- żona kupiła Spacestara po rozbiciu swojego złomka  20k taniej niż w salonie, to się brało, Outka kupiłem tylko ze względu na plugin EV (oraz że był z pewnej ręki). Na miejsce w Outku narzekać nie można, natomiast wyposażenie i jakość wykonania dupy nie urywa jak to mówią.  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

marcin225 będzie jakaś automatyka budynkowa?  :smile: 

Ja zrobiłem wyższą ale węższa rozdzielnice. Teraz muszę pozamawiac resztę osprzętu. Jakieś zugi, trochę esek. Ostatecznie nie robię wszystkiego na rcd 3 fazowych. Do jednorazowych dam rcd dedykowane ale też typ A.

----------


## marcin225

> marcin225 będzie jakaś automatyka budynkowa? 
> 
> .


Oczywiście , że będzie. Po co mi by była taka kobyła (rozdzielnica)  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Masz już coś konkretnego zaplanowane?
Ja właśnie uczę sie programować sterboxa w wolnych chwilach. Założenia co bym chciał zrobić już są.

----------


## marcin225

> Masz już coś konkretnego zaplanowane?
> Ja właśnie uczę sie programować sterboxa w wolnych chwilach. Założenia co bym chciał zrobić już są.


Tak. Nexwell.

----------


## Owczar

Możliwości wyglądają imponująco. Film demo też na wysokim poziomie.

Dużo rzeczy chcesz sterować?

----------


## marcin225

> Możliwości wyglądają imponująco. Film demo też na wysokim poziomie.
> 
> Dużo rzeczy chcesz sterować?


No standardowo wiadomo, bramy, rolety, nawadnianie światło itp. Dodatkowo alarm podepnę bo można. Wyjdzie w praniu.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja w styczniu walczyłem z wentylacją i elektryką.. Rozłożyłem rury WM idące po stropie, Ostatnio poszła piana na podłogi, teraz zabieram się za samodzielne rozkładanie podłogówki - licze na to około 4 dni.  Początkiem marca lub koniec lutego będę chciał zrobić wylewki, ale to zależy oczywiście od pogody.
Po wylewkach będę osadzał puszki elektryczne, tynkarz chce je miec wysunięte na 12mm, myślę, że podołam. W kwietniu tynki i montaż PC. W międzyczasie jeszcze trzeba ogarnąć uchwyty na KG, ale do tego już mam fachowca. Koło maja izolacja i zabudowa poddasza. Takie plany.
Zmieniłem też koncepcję iolacji tarasu nad garażem. Zrobię..pianę, a jakże, będę królem piany  :big tongue: . Znacznie to uprości sprawę, zastąpi paroizolacje, hydroizolacje, termiozolacje, warstwę dociskową i spadkową. Nad pianą będą deski kompozytowe.

Rok temu planowałem wprowadzać się na jesień i w tym roku też planuję wprowadzać się na jesień  :big grin: 

Czy drzwi wejściowe lepiej montować po czy przed wylewkami?

----------


## marcin225

Zamontuj jak chcesz już i tak robisz nie tak jak należy (wylewki przed tynkami) to co za różnica? Ja zamontowałem drzwi już dawno. 

U mnie z kolei dzisiaj rano weszli z podłogówką (mieli we wtorek przyszły ale niech będzie), póki co styropian rozkładają. Mocno byli zdziwieni jak im dałem folie do rozłożenia na poddaszu pod styropian.

----------


## Robaczywy

Robie tak żeby uniknąć większych przestojow, trzeba będzie zabezpieczyć wylewki,  ale nie widzę w tym istotnego problemu. 
Jaką rolę spełnia fioła na poddaszu?

----------


## marcin225

> Robie tak żeby uniknąć większych przestojow, trzeba będzie zabezpieczyć wylewki,  ale nie widzę w tym istotnego problemu. 
> Jaką rolę spełnia fioła na poddaszu?


Jest w projekcie  :big grin:  Jedni piszą żeby dawać inni że nie trzeba. Ja daje tak dla spokoju sumienia.

----------


## agb

To widzę, że u mnie podobny etap. Wylewki planuję mieć za 2-2,5msc  :wink:  W międzyczasie położy się elektryka w gwiazdę, a ja na szkolenie z KNX idę  :big grin:

----------


## annatulipanna

> Kominiarz nie jest od WM. Go tylko interesuje zapewnienie że takie coś będzie funkcjonować. No oczywiście dotyczy tych "nowoczesnych" kominiarzy , bo ci bardziej konserwatywni nie za bardzo wierzą w WM  i chcą tak jakbyś miał grawitacyjną.
> Co do WM i jego odbioru to wymaga tego nadzór budowlany, przynajmniej w Katowicach. I musi to zrobić osoba uprawniona, kominiarz nie przejdzie.


A u mnie kominiarz odebrał komin wraz z wentylacją (mechaniczną). I nie widział w tym problemu. Mówił, że każdy rodzaj wentylacji odbiera. Nawet połaził po domu i zerkał na anemostaty (pofatygował się nawet na piętro  :wink: , upewnić się, że tam również jest wentylacja, zerknął na rekuperator i tyle. Machnął pieczątkę i po sprawie.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Zamontuj jak chcesz już i tak robisz nie tak jak należy (wylewki przed tynkami) to co za różnica? Ja zamontowałem drzwi już dawno.


Ja też miałam wylewki przed tynkami. I innej opcji nie brałam pod uwagę. Pomijam parter, tam posadzki były jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem murowania  :big tongue:  Jakoś przeżyły cały proces budowlany. Tynki, przy całej budowie, to był pikuś  :wink: 
Ale na poddaszu, skoro już miałam rozłożone instalacje na stropie, styro i ogrzewanie, oczywistym było dla mnie, że nie pozostawię tego, na czas tynkowania, bez posadzek. No nie przeskoczysz. Posadzkom nic się nie stało. Jedynie było sporo pracy przy oczyszczaniu ich przed położeniem okładziny.




> U mnie z kolei dzisiaj rano weszli z podłogówką (mieli we wtorek przyszły ale niech będzie), póki co styropian rozkładają. Mocno byli zdziwieni jak im dałem folie do rozłożenia na poddaszu pod styropian.


Też jestem mocno zdziwiona  :wink: . Czyli folię masz pod styro i na styro? Dziwne, Marcinie, dziwne... 
Ale spokój ducha najważniejszy  :yes:

----------


## marcin225

> Też jestem mocno zdziwiona . Czyli folię masz pod styro i na styro? Dziwne, Marcinie, dziwne... 
> Ale spokój ducha najważniejszy


Na styro jest folia od podłogówki znaczy będzie.

----------


## annatulipanna

> Na styro jest folia od podłogówki znaczy będzie.


Ja mam zwykłą czarną folię na styropianie. Kable na siatce  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

> Ja mam zwykłą czarną folię na styropianie. Kable na siatce


No Ty masz kable a ja wodną podłogówki. Pod nią zwykłej czarnej folii się nie daje.

----------


## Owczar

Jakie posadzki robicie w garażu? U mnie jest płyta, a pod nią 10cm XPS. 

Początkowo miało być też w środku 10cm, ale jest walka o centymetry. Chciałem położyć płytki na płytę bezpośrednio, ale jest jakieś 15mm rozjazdu między najwyższym i najniższym punktem... trochę dużo. 

Teraz myślę o cienkowarstwowej wylewce przemysłowej np Baufloor enduro. Robił to ktoś z Was? 

U mnie dzisiaj był pomiar pod refleksole i pod wylewki anhdyrytowe. Obie prace zaplanowane na 2 połowę marca.

W weekend zaczęły się przygotowania pod hydraulikę:


1sza warstwa styro na wysokość korytek od elektryki plus rury OC
2ga na hydraulikę plus mijanki w dolnej warstwie plus rury OC
3cia warstwa już na gotowo pod wylewkę.
Folia idzie tylko pod wylewkę na styropian. Zimą był wysoki poziom wód i nigdzie nie znaleźliśmy wilgoci - poza tą, która zaciekała po ścianie. Beton W8 plus folia pod płytą się sprawdzają.

----------


## marcin225

No ja w garażu akurat robię z miksokreta wylewkę a jako warstwę wykończeniową chyba dam żywicę epoksydową. Jakoś te płytki mnie nie przekonują.

----------


## Owczar

Robisz spadek do odpływu? Bo to kolejna rzecz nad którą się zastanawiam. Niektórzy twierdzą, że jak jest sucho, to woda w syfonie wysycha i śmierdzi z kanalizacji, a zimą tej wody nie ma rzekomo aż tak dużo. Czy jest na to jakiś patent?

----------


## marcin225

Ja będę miał pośrodku (garaż dwustanowiskowy z dwoma bramami) kratkę odpływową i zrobiony lekki spadek w jej stronę. Zrezygnowałem z odpływów liniowych. W ogóle hydraulik mi mówił , że te odpływy są w zasadzie niepotrzebne bo ile tej wody będzie? On np nie ma wcale, ja wyprowadziłem rurę to już zrobię.
Wodę do syfonu można zawsze dolać  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Ja mam po środku bramy - też garaż dwustanowiskowy. Planowałem odpływ liniowy i spadek w kierunku bramy. Zastanawiam się czy dookoła nie zrobić korytek z ceownika alu, albo wcale nie robić odpływu.. Bo rzeczywiście tej wody nie ma jakoś dużo. 

Dolać można, ale jak często  :big grin:  W mieszkaniu po tygodniowym urlopie potrafią wyschnąć syfony i nieźle zaczyna capić, więc nie chciałbym latem tam biegać ze szklanką wody  :wink:  

A przy okazji - jak rozwiązujecie łączenie podłogi w garażu z podjazdem? Wycinka izolacji, piasek, zagęszczanie i kostka? Czy są jakieś patenty na minimalizowanie mostka termicznego?

----------


## Myjk

Na wylewkę w garażu pójdzie żywica epoksydowa. Podobnie w kotłowni i pom. tech.

Mnie zaś zaatakowały macki:



Do tego coś mi wyżarło ścianę i złożyło jaja:

----------


## Kaizen

> zimą tej wody nie ma rzekomo aż tak dużo. Czy jest na to jakiś patent?


Zależy, jaki masz dojazd. Jak droga utrzymana czarna - to samochodu tak nie oblepia. Jak nie, to jednak na nadkolach i w innych miejscach sporo brudnego śniegu wwieziesz. I nawet pół biedy, jakby to była czysta woda. Ale przez to, że to syf, to odpływa bardzo się przydaje do mycia - wężem czy myjką myjesz posadzkę i syf spływa.
Na lato możesz zalać syfon olejem spożywczym czy czymś innym (prawie) nie parującym.

----------


## Owczar

> Na wylewkę w garażu pójdzie żywica epoksydowa. Podobnie w kotłowni i pom. tech.
> 
> Mnie zaś zaatakowały macki:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tego coś mi wyżarło ścianę i złożyło jaja:


Rekuperator juz wybrales? 




> Zależy, jaki masz dojazd. Jak droga utrzymana czarna - to samochodu tak nie oblepia. Jak nie, to jednak na nadkolach i w innych miejscach sporo brudnego śniegu wwieziesz. I nawet pół biedy, jakby to była czysta woda. Ale przez to, że to syf, to odpływa bardzo się przydaje do mycia - wężem czy myjką myjesz posadzkę i syf spływa.
> Na lato możesz zalać syfon olejem spożywczym czy czymś innym (prawie) nie parującym.


W sumie to i racja. Droga poki co gruntowa i bardzo blotnista na ten moment. Zostawie odplyw, ale nie bede sie bawil w spadki. Zrobie odplywy liniowe po brzegach, tak zeby karcherem mozna to bylo potem wymyc. Zeby zrobic spadek w gre wchodzi tylko miksokret i gr minimalna 6cm - w najcienszym miejscu.

----------


## Myjk

> Rekuperator juz wybrales?


Nieee, muszę wcześniej otynkować garaż i pom tech. -- dlatego WM zostaje na takim etapie jak widać. Same zużyte dotychczas części (rury plus skrzynki) wyszły 4000 zł netto, bez czerpni i anemostatów. Niby w 9000 brutto z instalacją ma się zamknąć (ale jeszcze nie negocjowałem)  :big tongue:  -- jeśli z reku się zmieszczę w 6000 brutto to będę zadowolony.

Aha, a dzisiaj rano przyjechał styro na podłogę, nieźle się nadymałem co przy temperaturze 38 (która trzyma mnie od miesiąca) nie było łatwe bo spociłem się jak świnia.

----------


## Owczar

Jakie puszki rozprezne?
Rury do reku sztywne czy elastyczne?

Ostatnio wnosilem cos koło 100 paczek styro na piętro, więc wiem o czym mówisz  :big grin:  niby lekkie ale strasznie upierdliwe.

Ja zamówiłem póki co reku i inne gadżety. Poplynalem z rekuperacja ale co zrobić. Zamówiłem też nawilżacz higroplus+ 500. Rurki na dniach będę zamawiał.

----------


## Myjk

> Jakie puszki rozprezne?
> Rury do reku sztywne czy elastyczne?
> 
> Ostatnio wnosilem cos koło 100 paczek styro na piętro, więc wiem o czym mówisz  niby lekkie ale strasznie upierdliwe.
> 
> Ja zamówiłem póki co reku i inne gadżety. Poplynalem z rekuperacja ale co zrobić. Zamówiłem też nawilżacz higroplus+ 500. Rurki na dniach będę zamawiał.


Rozdzielcze i rozprężne z nierdzewki, rury do reku będą elastyczne.
Co to znaczy że popłynąłeś? Nawilżacz kanałowy? Ja myślałem o tym, ale potem doszedłem do wniosku że chyba nie chcę mieć wilgoci w kanałach nawiewnych.

Ps. pamiętacie ile sobie Wasi liczyli za montaż stalaża do wc?

----------


## Owczar

Ogólnie z wentylacją popłynąłem  :smile:  

3 stopniowa filtracja, nawilżacz, reku TG 600V. Do tego chłodnica osobna i nagrzewnica w nawilżaczu, ale sterowana przez rekuperator. 

Wilgoci w kanałach nawiewnych się nie boję - to nawilżacz ewaporacyjny, w którym na wyjściu będę miał temp docelową lub trochę niższą - czyli powiedzmy 19 stopni i wilgotnośc nie wyższą niż 60%. Wszystkie kanały flex będą izolowane pod kątem chłodnicy, która w lecie ma za zadanie obniżać wilgotność, ale mogłoby dochodzić do kondensacji na zewnątrz przewodów, więc będą w otulinie. 

Też chcę puszki z nierdzewki, tak samo rozdzielacze. Całość ma być z dostępem serwisowym z obu stron by można było zrobić ew czyszczenie w przyszłości.

----------


## agb

A jak zapewnisz dostęp do puszek dla parteru z obu stron?

----------


## Owczar

Z jednej przez puszkę rozprężną, a z drugiej strony przez rozdzielacz, który umieszczę w garażu pod sufitem. Puszka będzie izolowana wełną jak przewody, a sam garaż grzany do min 12 stopni.

----------


## Robaczywy

U mnie rozdzielcze z nierdzewki, a rozprężne plastikowe pe-flex. Ostatni około metr do reku będzie z kanałów elsastycznych. Nie bardzo sobie inaczej to wyobrażam, zeby dobrze utrafić z rurami, no i zawsze to trochę wytłumi ewentualne drgania.

Czy rotametry macie na powrocie czy zasilaniu rozdzielaczy podłogówki? U mnie są na powrocie, to chyba niestandardowo?

----------


## agb

Czyli rury puszczasz pod sufitem w zabudowie?

----------


## Owczar

Tak, w posadzce nie wchodziło w grę. Hydraulika, elektryka, a dodatkowo brak dostępu.

Pod sufitem mogę normalnie zastosować rury 75 w otulinie, więc opory niższe niz na 50mm ukrytych w posadzce.

----------


## agb

U mnie pójdą na stropie. Jeżeli zrobię hydraulikę wg projektu(jedna nitka przez garaż), to nic się nie skrzyżuje. Jak po swojemu to tylko w jednym miejscu rura wentylacji skrzyżuje się z rurą od wody.

----------


## Owczar

Jaką średnicę chcesz dać flexów? 

Ja się spociłem przedwczoraj żeby sensownie rozrysować przebiegu rur CO, CWU, odkurzacza itd, ale to na dole. 

Na stropie na upartego by dało radę wepchnąć wnetylację w posadzce, ale brak serwisowalności trochę to wykluczył.  
Wiele osób twierdzi, że to niepotrzebne, że filtry itd, ale ja sceptycznie podchodzę do tego. 

A urządzenia do czyszczenia pojawiają się na rynku - ostatni widziałem fajny film z urządzeniem Zehender - kamera plus szczotka obrotowa i normalnie czyścili kanały płaskie - ale dostęp był dwustronny. Z jednej zapinają odkurzacz, a z drugiej wpychają szczotkę.

----------


## asolt

> Do tego coś mi wyżarło ścianę i złożyło jaja:
> 
> Załącznik 426882


Rozdzielacz 11 obwodów i PP32, szału nie ma, bedą spore opory na zasilaniu i powrocie do rozdzielacza.

----------


## Robaczywy

Mam pytanie o izolacjędachu, mianowicie ciągle się zastanawiam czy docieplać do samego szczytu czy po podłodze strychu. Stryszek jest niewielki, pod samą kalenicą ok 1.05m. wysokości. Wiem, ze będę go grzał, ale z drugiej strony, czy jezeli nie ocieplę do samej góry, to czy ściana szczytowa nie będzie mostkiem termicznym? Zaizoluję ją od góry, od zewnątrz będzie styropian elewacyjny, ale chyba ciepło będzie nią uciekało na nieocieplony strych? a może wtedy trzeba ja na strychu ocieplić od wewnątrz? ale czy to się opłaca?

----------


## agb

> Jaką średnicę chcesz dać flexów? 
> 
> Ja się spociłem przedwczoraj żeby sensownie rozrysować przebiegu rur CO, CWU, odkurzacza itd, ale to na dole. 
> 
> Na stropie na upartego by dało radę wepchnąć wnetylację w posadzce, ale brak serwisowalności trochę to wykluczył.  
> Wiele osób twierdzi, że to niepotrzebne, że filtry itd, ale ja sceptycznie podchodzę do tego. 
> 
> A urządzenia do czyszczenia pojawiają się na rynku - ostatni widziałem fajny film z urządzeniem Zehender - kamera plus szczotka obrotowa i normalnie czyścili kanały płaskie - ale dostęp był dwustronny. Z jednej zapinają odkurzacz, a z drugiej wpychają szczotkę.


75mm. Na stropie mam 10-11cm styropianu, bo zakładałem, że coś się może przeciąć.

Ogólnie na grubo ponad 200m2 sufitu, podwieszanego miał będę ~5m2  :wink: 

Edit: sprawdziłem, <4m2  :big grin: 


Edit2: przy okazji korzystając z małego zużycia do tej pory zmieniłem taryfę na G12as.

----------


## Owczar

No to nieźle udało Ci się zredukować tego GK  :smile:  U nas będzie sporo, podnieśliśmy pod niego parter, bo miała być klima kanałowa, a ostatecznie będzie tylko wentylacja.

----------


## agb

Ten GK jest tylko dlatego, że wg projektu reku był na strychu, a ja przeniosłem do pom. gosp. I jedną rurę muszę puścić pod sufitem jednej łazienki.

----------


## Owczar

A tak z ciekawości, z czego wynika determinacja w minimalizacji GK?

----------


## agb

Nie nazwałbym tego determinacją. Po prostu skoro nie ma potrzeby, to nie robię. Poza tym, że ich nie lubimy  :big tongue:  A tak z ciekawości, ile kosztuje na gotowo m2 sufitu podwieszanego pod malowanie? Materiał + robocizna.

----------


## agb

@Owczar, wrócę jeszcze do wentylacji. Jakie te rurki 75mm stosujesz? Co między reku, a skrzynką? Co między reku a czerpnią/wyrzutnią? Ile masz kanałów nawiewnych i wywiewnych? Mi wychodzi wg różnych opcji 11/12 w różne strony. Też by pewnie pasował AP600V, ale z drugiej strony myślę czy nie za duży. Bo kiedy on na 540m3/h czy nawet 400m3/h będzie chodził? Dlaczego u Ciebie taki?

Interesowałeś się sterowaniem z jakiejś automatyki? Zastanawiałem się jeszcze nad Zehnderem, bo ma moduł KNX, za grube $$$ oczywiście, i prosty, wyglądający sterownik za ~250zł. W thessli w zasadzie tylko Air++, a ekran na ścianie do każdego urządzenia to jest to czego też chcę uniknąć. Tylko, ze zehnder na swojej stronie nie ma praktycznie żadnej dokumentacji, co wcale nie ułatwia wyboru.

----------


## agb

Odpowiem sobie na drugi akapit sam. Trzeba dokupić moduł expansion za cennikowe 330 netto i można z nim gadać po modbusie.

----------


## Owczar

Chcę zastosować peflex z tej strony:
https://peflex.pl/

Tak samo skrzynki rozdzielcze i rozprężne ze stali nierdzewnej. Mają bardzo fajny konfigurator. 

Między reku, a skrzynką rury metalowe 200mm izolowane wełną. Złączki, kolanka, chciałbym to zrobić na sztywnych elementach. 

Nie pamiętam ile łącznie wyszło flexów - muszę rzucić okiem do excella - liczę wymianę na jakieś 150m3 standardowo z tymczasowym zwiększaniem w trybie wietrzenia - gdy ktoś jest w łazience itd. Będę miał dodatkowy wywiew w szafie rtv/IT oraz w ciągu szafek z zabudową AGD. W tej chwili za zabudowaną lodówką mam koło 30 stopni. Obniżenie temp o 10 to znaczna poprawa COP. Lodówka pracuje efektywniej i krócej, zużywając mniej energii. W tej chwili to największy pożeracz prądu w mieszkaniu. 

To fakt, na max mocy pewnie nie popracuje lub naprawdę od wielkiego dzwona. Ale na standardowym wydatku będzie pracował ciszej, wydajniej i zużywał mniej energii. A kiedy będzie taka potrzeba to wymienię powietrze w całym domu w 40min. 
Będę miał w układzie 2 dodatkowe filtry - co prawda kieszeniowe, ale jeden z nich F8, więc będą opory. Dodatkowo chłodnica, nawilżacz z nagrzewnicą. Zapas sprężu dyspozycyjnego mile widziany. Choć myślę jeszcze nad 500v.

Jeśli chodzi o sterowanie, to modbus w zupełności powinien wystarczyć - dostałem nawet rozpiskę registrów. Choć Thessla z extensionem praktycznie może być wystarczająca - można włączać wietrzenie ze światłem w łazience, włączać funkcje okapu, sterować chłodnicą i sporo innych funkcji. Zamiast air ++ wezmę air mobile - to już otwarta droga do sterowania głosem. Google home + auto voice + tasker i możemy sterować wentylacją głosowo  :wink:  
Też nie chcę na ścianach mieć paneli - pełen minimalizm - dlatego też łączenie sterowania w jedno miejsce.

----------


## Robaczywy

Może wiecie, może nie, ale jak już jesteście przy wentylacji, to dodam, ze się właśnie dowiedziałem, że zmieniły się zasady programu Czyste Powietrzne i od tego roku mozna dostać dotację także na wentylację mechaniczną w nowych budynkach. Cudów nie ma, bo przy jako takich zarobkach umożliwiających budowę można liczyć na ok 18%, ale na moduł Air mobile będzie  :big grin: .

Czy ktoś coś do mojego pytania o ściany szczytowe?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Moim zdaniem warto docieplić, bo zawsze na samym strychu będzie niższa temperatura niż w części mieszkalnej - wtedy ściana działa jak radiator (w uproszczeniu oczywiście), ściana ogrzewa się w części mieszkalnej i wychładza na strychu. Koszt styropianu i docieplenia tych ścian jest minimalny.

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli chodzi o czyste powietrze, to wiem. Ale dofinansowanie dla nowych domów to nadal 30% dla najwyższego dochodu. Zmieniły się kryteria dochodu dla istniejących, więc do wyrwania jest 3k.

Właśnie wycofalem wniosek z września i złożyłem na nowo. Pompa ciepła, przyłącze i rekuperator. 

A teraz lepszy myk - sa też ulgi na termomodernizacje, w tym ogniwa pv. Mam zamiar odebrać dom i od razu zakładać ogniwa. W ten sposób można wyrwać dodatkowe środki.

----------


## Robaczywy

Muszę jeszcze doczytać jak to jest z ulga termomodernizacyjną, ale wygląda ciekawie, narazie tylko słyszłem, że jest.

Co do 30% przy najwyższym dochodzie, chciałbym się mylić, ale takie info dostałem od doradcy programu. W załaczniku jest tabela, ale kurcze niejasna.

http://nfosigw.gov.pl/download/gfx/n..._powietrze.pdf

Tabela nr.1 pokazuje "do 30%".



> "dotyczy Wnioskodawców, którzy nie mogą skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej, w szczególności Wnioskodawców, których dochody nie podlegają opodatkowaniu na podstawie przepisów o podatku dochodowym od osób fizycznych: wymienione w art. 3 pkt 1 lit. c ustawy o świadczeniach rodzinnych (Dz. U. z 2017 r. poz. 1952, z późn. zm.) oraz Wnioskodawców korzystających z dofinansowania dotyczącego nowo budowanych budynków jednorodzinnych."



Natomiast tabela nr 2 uzaleznia to jeszcze od dochodu w ogóle, a nie tylko na osobę. I tutaj mamy od 18% do 0%.



> Dotyczy Wnioskodawców, którzy rozliczając się indywidualnie lub wspólnie z małżonkiem, będą mogli skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej na zasadach określonych w ustawie z dnia 9 listopada 2018 r. o zmianie ustawy o podatku dochodowym od osób fizycznych oraz ustawy o zryczałtowanym podatku dochodowym od niektórych przychodów osiąganych przez osoby fizyczne (Dz. U. z 2018 r. poz. 2246).


I teraz bądź tu mądry i wymyśl, która Cię dotyczy jak podlegasz ustawie o podatku dochodowym od osób fizycznych,  rozliczasz się wspólnie z małżonkiem i budujesz nowy dom?

@Jak_to_możliwe

Jeśli zdecyduję sie na ocieplanie stropu to ocieplę, właśnie o ten radiator się martwiłem. 
Przypomnij proszę jak zrobiliście u siebie? Strop czy skosy do kalenicy?

----------


## agb

O ile mi wiadomo, to część osób została w ogóle wykluczona z czyste powietrze. Jakoś powyżej 125k dochodu na głowę w gospodarstwie.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dokładnie tak, zgodnie z tableą nr. 2. 
Im więcej zarabiasz i płacisz podatków, tym mniej dostajesz przy podziale, taka logika  :smile:  ale lepiej nie schodzmy z tematu w tę stronę.

----------


## agb

> Chcę zastosować peflex z tej strony:
> https://peflex.pl/
> 
> Tak samo skrzynki rozdzielcze i rozprężne ze stali nierdzewnej. Mają bardzo fajny konfigurator. 
> 
> Między reku, a skrzynką rury metalowe 200mm izolowane wełną. Złączki, kolanka, chciałbym to zrobić na sztywnych elementach. 
> 
> Nie pamiętam ile łącznie wyszło flexów - muszę rzucić okiem do excella - liczę wymianę na jakieś 150m3 standardowo z tymczasowym zwiększaniem w trybie wietrzenia - gdy ktoś jest w łazience itd. Będę miał dodatkowy wywiew w szafie rtv/IT oraz w ciągu szafek z zabudową AGD. W tej chwili za zabudowaną lodówką mam koło 30 stopni. Obniżenie temp o 10 to znaczna poprawa COP. Lodówka pracuje efektywniej i krócej, zużywając mniej energii. W tej chwili to największy pożeracz prądu w mieszkaniu. 
> 
> ...


U mnie też peflex i ich skrzynki. 200mm też planuję sztywne izolowane wełną. Patent wyciągiem nad AGD dobry, u mnie można nad lodówką piec ciasto  :big grin:  Ale już za późno. A w sumie to niewykonalne, bo kanał musiałby iść na zewnątrz i przebijać dach płaski.

O air mobile jeszcze poczytam, ale po modbusie też powinno dać się głosowo sterować.

----------


## marcin225

> O ile mi wiadomo, to część osób została w ogóle wykluczona z czyste powietrze. Jakoś powyżej 125k dochodu na głowę w gospodarstwie.


No nie żartuj.  Gdzie tak jest napisane?

----------


## martingg

> No nie żartuj.  Gdzie tak jest napisane?


tabela nr 2 ząłącznika https://forum.muratordom.pl/redirect..._powietrze.pdf

----------


## Owczar

Dla nowych domów obowiązuje tabela nr 1. 

Więc niezależnie od zarobków te 30% min masz - składałem 2 dni temu wniosek, który to przelicza i to potwierdzone. 

Dla domów istniejących jest ten limit - choć początkowo też się poirytowałem, że jak zwykle Ci którzy najwięcej oddają nic nie dostaną. Dodatkowo dla wszystkich jest ulga termomodernizacyjna i jeśli ktoś zarabia >125k rocznie może mieć PV z ulgą 32%, więc całkiem spoko.

----------


## Owczar

> U mnie też peflex i ich skrzynki. 200mm też planuję sztywne izolowane wełną. Patent wyciągiem nad AGD dobry, u mnie można nad lodówką piec ciasto  Ale już za późno. A w sumie to niewykonalne, bo kanał musiałby iść na zewnątrz i przebijać dach płaski.
> 
> O air mobile jeszcze poczytam, ale po modbusie też powinno dać się głosowo sterować.


Jeszcze się zastanawiam nad 250mm i redukcja przy reku. Clean box, cool box pierwotnie planowałem 250, ale muszę jeszcze to przeliczyć żeby uzyskać przepływy na odpowiednim poziomie. 

Tak, po modbus to spokojnie można ogarnąć.

----------


## agb

> Dla nowych domów obowiązuje tabela nr 1. 
> 
> Więc niezależnie od zarobków te 30% min masz - składałem 2 dni temu wniosek, który to przelicza i to potwierdzone. 
> 
> Dla domów istniejących jest ten limit - choć początkowo też się poirytowałem, że jak zwykle Ci którzy najwięcej oddają nic nie dostaną. Dodatkowo dla wszystkich jest ulga termomodernizacyjna i jeśli ktoś zarabia >125k rocznie może mieć PV z ulgą 32%, więc całkiem spoko.


Poczytam jeszcze raz w takim razie. Czytałem dokument ze strony katowickiego NFOSIGW i tam mi wychodziło, że dotyczy to nowych.



> Jeszcze się zastanawiam nad 250mm i redukcja przy reku. Clean box, cool box pierwotnie planowałem 250, ale muszę jeszcze to przeliczyć żeby uzyskać przepływy na odpowiednim poziomie. 
> 
> Tak, po modbus to spokojnie można ogarnąć.


250 na linii czerpnia reku? Też o tym myślałem.


Edit:




> Tabela nr 2 dotyczy Wnioskodawców, którzy rozliczając się indywidualnie lub wspólnie z małżonkiem, będą mogli skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej na zasadach określonych w ustawie z dnia 9 listopada 2018 r. o zmianie ustawy o podatku dochodowym od osób fizycznych oraz ustawy o zryczałtowanym podatku dochodowym od niektórych przychodów osiąganych przez osoby fizyczne (Dz. U. z 2018 r. poz. 2246).


Faktycznie tutaj wygląda, że limit nie obowiązuje. Jak narazie więcej dokumentów, przepisów, załączników niż osób, które rzeczywiście coś dostały  :big grin:

----------


## Robaczywy

Jeżeli jest 30% to jest świetna wiadomość, you made my day, jade na wakacje  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Dla nowych domów na pewno jest 30% - drążyłem ten temat dosyć mocno  :smile:  

Jak zrobimy pompę gruntową pompę ciepła, reku i przyłącze to można całą kwotę 53k spokojnie wydać i liczyć na 30% dotacji. Oczywiście dom musi spełniać WT2021 jeśli chodzi o przegrody i okna.

----------


## Robaczywy

Owczar a jak wygląda sprawa przyłaczy? Bo doradca, mówił, że przyłącza to w zasadzie tylko gaz jeżeli bierzesz dotację na kocioł gazowy, ale to ten sam specjalista, który mówił o 15-18% dotacji..więc już mu nie ufam. Na jakie przyłacze będziesz brał dotację?

----------


## Owczar

Na przyłącze elektryczne jest też gdy wybieramy pompę. Ale tylko do płotu, od płotu niestety już podobno nie wliczają. 

Sam wniosek jest interaktywny i po wybraniu opcji wyszarza to co nie dotyczy. W przypadku pompy sam wybiera przyłącze elektryczne.
Więcej się dowiem jak rozpatrzą wniosek. Choć wycofałem ten wrześniowy i złożyłem nowy, więc wszystko od nowa  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Owczar, nie szukaj hydraulika, tylko rób sam. 10h i 3 piony wykute  :big grin:  Gdybym nie miał przeciętej silki po obu stronach bruzdy doszły by pewnie jeszcze ze 3h. I pamiętaj o BHP  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Najlepsze ze mam juz większość bruzd i przepusty pod piony w stropie. Zaplanowana każda rura tylko teraz czasu brak. Nawet elektryka nie skończona...

Żona złamała noge, a córka złapała w żłobku cytomegalie. Więc obie na mojej głowie, praca, budowa... Jednym słowem Sajgon. Ostatecznie skończy sie na tym, że elektryke i wentylację zrobię sam plus drobne tematy. 

Widzę ze młot porządny  :smile:

----------


## agb

A daj spokój 3-4 warstwy silki wykujesz i trzeba odpocząć  :big grin:  A chciałem żeby mi jeszcze większy dali...

----------


## Owczar

To w sumie ta moja mlotowiertarka nie taka zła. Wierci koronką w betonie, wykuwa, a można w sumie jedną ręką trzymać jak jest taka potrzeba. 

Z reguły nacinam pod głębokie bruzdy na rury i potem wykuwanie idzie jak po masle. Tylko orzy cięciu kurz straszny.

----------


## agb

To ja Ci powiem, że mam młotowiertarkę Metabo 3.4J i silkę to nią można głaskać po tym młocie. Kucie w E24 w ogóle nią nie idzie.

Mi wpadli ponacinać chłopaki od SSO spalinówką z podłączoną wodą, więc prawie bez kurzu.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie jest 1.2J - i w sumie daje to radę. 

Ja większość cięć robiłem gdy nie było okien. 

Pod elektryke bruzdujesz?

----------


## agb

W końcu nie bruzduję. Tzn. ekipa nie bruzduje, bo nie chcieli tego robić.

----------


## agb

Orientujecie się jak jest z telewizją po światłowodzie? W Orange, albo Skynet? Czy światłowód może dojść do pomieszczenia z teletechniką i potem do TV wystarczy ethernet? Jakieś pudełko przy TV potrzebne? Czy światłowód musi iść do samego TV gdzie będzie pudełko operatora będące jednocześnie modemem i tunerem/dekoderem?

Edit: W Skynecie działa to tak, że do TV wystarczy ethernet z szafki z teletechniką. TV idzie po innym VLAN-ie, więc internet najlepiej pociągnąć osobnym kablem.

----------


## Owczar

Bocianki ile płaciliście za robociznę za instalacje wod-kan i odkurzacz?

Mój hydraulik powiedział 130 od punktu - a punktów w sumie uzbierało się 36  :big grin:  W tym 10 punktów pod odkurzacz. Dodatkowo doliczył 800zł za podkuwanie rur kanalizacyjnych w płycie - ekipa wyszła z nimi za wysoko, więc kołnierz był też za wysoko. Musiałem kupować też specjalne mufy, które niestety zmniejszają średnicę  :sad:  Do tego liczne mijanki i fanaberie inwestora - czyli mnie, kosztowały 5700zł. 

Obieg CWU w większości na warstwie styropianu. Reszta rur w otulinie. Część podkuć mieli zrobioną przeze mnie... 

Czy dużo przepłaciłem?  :smile:

----------


## ag2a

Jeśli już zapłaciłeś to nie ma sensu drążyć. Szkoda zdrowia a do końca budowy daleko  :smile:

----------


## agb

Wykonanie podejść kanalizacyjnych 10 - 40.00 zł- - 400.00 zł-
Wykonanie odpowietrzenia kanalizacji rura 110 1 - 100.00 zł- - 100.00 zł-
Wykonanie pionów wod-kan, C.O kucie 1 - 100.00 zł- - 100.00 zł-
Wykonanie instalacji C.W.U. ( ciepła / zimna) ) 15 - 150.00 zł- - 2,250.00 zł-
Material do kanalizacji kolana + rura , piony WAVIN 1 - 400.00 zł- - 400.00 zł-
Materiał woda ciepła zimna , cyrkulacja - KAN PRESS 1 - 2,800.00 zł- - 2,800.00 zł-

Netto. Ale to była cena w przypadku robienia jeszcze podłogówki + kocioł. A, że dwóch ostatnich nie chciałem to powiedział, że nie zrobi. I dobrze  :big grin:  Do dziś zachodzę w głowę, jak mając przed sobą projekt chciał to zrobić na jednym pionie. Minimum 3 wychodzą.

----------


## Doli.

> Bocianki ile płaciliście za robociznę za instalacje wod-kan i odkurzacz?
> 
> Mój hydraulik powiedział 130 od punktu - a punktów w sumie uzbierało się 36  W tym 10 punktów pod odkurzacz. Dodatkowo doliczył 800zł za podkuwanie rur kanalizacyjnych w płycie - ekipa wyszła z nimi za wysoko, więc kołnierz był też za wysoko. Musiałem kupować też specjalne mufy, które niestety zmniejszają średnicę  Do tego liczne mijanki i fanaberie inwestora - czyli mnie, kosztowały 5700zł. 
> 
> Obieg CWU w większości na warstwie styropianu. Reszta rur w otulinie. Część podkuć mieli zrobioną przeze mnie... 
> 
> Czy dużo przepłaciłem?


My płaciliśmy 10tys z materiałami (w tym dwa geberity).

----------


## Owczar

> Jeśli już zapłaciłeś to nie ma sensu drążyć. Szkoda zdrowia a do końca budowy daleko


A no tak pytam, bo trochę niższej kwoty się spodziewałem. Ale jak czytam, to tak średnio trzeba zapłacić... 




> Netto. Ale to była cena w przypadku robienia jeszcze podłogówki + kocioł. A, że dwóch ostatnich nie chciałem to powiedział, że nie zrobi. I dobrze  Do dziś zachodzę w głowę, jak mając przed sobą projekt chciał to zrobić na jednym pionie. Minimum 3 wychodzą.


W hurcie to zawsze taniej wychodzi, bo najwięcej zarabiają właśnie na podłogówce. U mnie to nie wchodziło w grę niestety. Dodatkowo jestem raczej tym z trudnych klientów, który na powitanie ma już konkretny plan. Choć nie wszystko zrobili tak jak chciałem, ale już na niektóre rzeczy machnąłem ręką. Odpływ geberitu na dole trochę zmienię, ale generalnie nie jest źle. 2 razy nie dojechali przez drogę, więc też doliczyli za mobilizację. 

Jak odliczę odkurzacz - w sumie 10 punktów plus wyjście na jednostkę, to zostaje jakieś 4300 za robociznę. 
Mijanek było - to fakt, trochę przez ich brak myślenia - bo gdyby zrobili jak prosiłem to byłoby ich połowę mniej - jedna na odkurzaczu zamiast np 6 na rurach wodnych  :big grin: 

Do zagipsowania oczka. Dodatkowo gniazdka odkurzacza też na piankę - też je chyba zagipsuję. Nie wiem co to za moda robić wszystko na piankę... Szybko, fajnie. ale nie tak to bym widział  :smile: 

Zdjęcia w trakcie prac, więc nie wszystko poziolowane i nie wszystko skończone. Trochę tego nawymyślałem  :big grin:  CWU w większości w warstwie styropianu, podobno spora różnica w czasie trzymania temperatury. Oczywiście zrobiony też obieg CWU.

----------


## agb

Kanalizacja z niskoszumówki magnaplasta?  :wink: 

Zakres masz podobny do tego jaki chciałem żeby u mnie zrobili. Ale jak powiedzieli, że nie zrobią to się w sumie ucieszyłem. Tak samo jak tym mam wszystko zaplanowane i wiem co i jak ma iść. A rozmowa była taka, że mówiłem jak chce, a hydraulik, że ma to w dupie i zrobi tak jak zawsze robi  :big grin: 

P.S Widzę, że chyba tylko ja się uparłem, że każdy pion ma być pionem i nie mam takich odpowietrzeń jak Ty na 3 zdjęciu.

P.S 2 Mało coś tych kabelków masz. Muszę chyba zrobić zdjęcie moich  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Tak, chciałem Wavina, ale ta hurtownia, z której biorą miała tylko magnaplasta. Tylko ten jeden pion niskoszumowy. Drugi jest w całości w garażu, więc nie cudowałem. Wprawne oko widzę  :big grin: 

Rozmowy z hydraulikami były ciężkie, aczkolwiek robili ostatecznie tak jak chciałem lub starali się tak robić  :wink: 

Ja się nie upierałem, bo z funkcjonalnego punktu widzenia nie będzie różnicy, a ten odpływ jest pod garażem i musiałbym w dachu płaskim robić otwór, a zależy mi żeby membrana była bez żadnych obróbek. 

Kabelki jeszcze nie wszystkie  :smile:  Aczkolwiek biorąc pod uwagę rozmiar domu, na pewno będzie ich mniej. Jaką rozdzielnie wstawiasz?

----------


## agb

Rurę poznałem, bo sam z takich mam piony  :smile: 

U mnie na odwrót niż u Ciebie, bo ja mniej elektrykę ogarniam. Elektryk mówił coś o rozdzielnicy 1x2m.

----------


## Owczar

Automatyka będzie w tej samej szafie? 

Jeśli masz więcej kabli niż u mnie to może być ciasno. Powstaje w visio projekt szafy i może być ciasno - a mam właśnie 1x2m. Na szczęście zugi uda się upchnąć na 2 dodatkowych szynach, które normalnie nie są przewidziane w szafie.

Czyli rozumiem, że piony wybrane ok  :big grin: 

Rurki PP na szcześćie stabilizowane dali. Dostałem dzisiaj fakturę. 21 stron..

Na szczęście na dole suma nie zabija - 5k brutto. Łącznie hydraulika plus odkurzacz wyszło 10600. 

Jak na moje pomysły to nie aż tak źle...

----------


## agb

Tak, automatyka w tej samej szafie, ale myślę, że to góra 2 rzędy. Wyjść to szerokość 6-7 modułów DIN. Teletechnika oczywiście osobno.

----------


## Owczar

Teletechnike też robię osobno. 

Problem jest inny - sporo rozdzielaczy, a jeszcze jak się chce zachować estetyke i logike to zaczynają się schody. 
Ja chce jakieś 3 szyny na sterowniki plus po 2 szyny ma same przekaźniki. Jak już projekt się urodzi to wrzucę, ale idzie cieżko przez brak czasu. Praca, praca...

----------


## agb

Nie wiem jak działa sterbox, którego, z tego co pamiętam, planujesz u siebie, ale u mnie przekaźniki to większość automatyki w szafie właśnie. Do tego ściemniacze (RGB nie planuję), sterownik(i) żaluzji, interfejs IP, zasilacz i chyba tyle  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Sterbox to w sumie PLC z interfejsem WWW i aplikacją która z nim współpracuje. 

Samo PLC to jedno, ale dochodzą peryferia, ściemniacze, instalacja 12V itp. U mnie będą 3 niezależne moduły Sterbox, każdy z modułami rozszerzeń, osobnym zasilaczem itd. 

Jedna firma implementuje u Ciebie wszystko? Czy elektryke kto inny i potem automatyke inna osoba?

----------


## agb

Elektrykę, okablowanie automatyki i uzbrojenie rozdzielni ta sama firma. Wybór sprzętu i programowanie robię sam.

----------


## marcin225

A mi dzisiaj zrobili posadzki w garażu, kotłowni i przedsionku przy nich  :big grin:  Czyli w niższej części domu. Wreszcie będzie można w kotłowni kafle położyć i czekać na pompę ciepła. Przedwczoraj wysłałem też ponowne zapytanie na anhydryt ale coś baba nie odpisuje a jeszcze w grudniu sama dzwoniła i się przypominała.
Co do elektryki to za parę dni jak posadzka "dorzeje" będę mógł zrzucić wszystkie kable bo obecnie popodwieszane na ścianie.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie posadzki w 2 połowie marca.

Wrzuć foto rozdzielni  :smile:  dużo kabli się nazbierało?

Anhydryt u mnie będzie robiło lafarge. Stwierdziłem, że jak już ma być anhydryt to najlepiej z gwarancją producenta...

----------


## agb

Jeszcze nie skończyli. Wrzucę w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## Owczar

A swoją drogą, albo mi umknęło, albo nie pisałeś. 

Okna już są?  :smile:  jakie wybrałeś?

----------


## Myjk

U mnie zaś skończyli podłogówkę, test szczelności przeprowadzony i wszystko trzyma. W pełni zadowolony nie jestem, bo polecieli piętro większymi łukami. Na szybko policzyłem że braknie przez to ze 2m rurki per pomieszczenie ale co najgorsze, nie wygląda profi i nie można się chwalić fotkami.  :big tongue:  Na dole już uczuliłem żeby jechali ostrzejszymi zakrętami i wygląda to "jak należy". Pytanie tylko czy te ostrzejsze łuki nie powodują znacznie większych oporów?  

Za półtora miesiąca czekają mnie posadzki, pewnie po tym jeszcze wpadną chłopaki od hydrauliki i pociągną rury do wody lodowej. Oświeciłem się też, że dałem ciała i nie pociągnąłem przewodów sterujących od chłodnic do kotłowni, więc nie będzie jak tym sterować  :sad:  Muszę to naprawić, dobrze że są sufity podwieszane.  :big tongue:  

Brama i drzwi wejściowe w toku, jeszcze muszę znaleźć ekipę do przedłużenia okapów dachu i zrobienia konstrukcji do "podbitki" tynkowanej, potem ekipa do ocieplenia, sufit podwieszany nad piętrem, bo ekipa do wdmuchania celulozy już wstępnie umówiona, a po tym już z górki, bo będzie można robić środek. Heh. Znaczy pewnie się nie wyrobię w tym roku. No, na pewno się nie wyrobię.

----------


## marcin225

> U mnie posadzki w 2 połowie marca.
> 
> Wrzuć foto rozdzielni  dużo kabli się nazbierało?
> 
> Anhydryt u mnie będzie robiło lafarge. Stwierdziłem, że jak już ma być anhydryt to najlepiej z gwarancją producenta...


Ja wstępnie wybrałem Wolplan ale irytuje mnie babka nie odpisywaniem od 3 dni więc właśnie przed chwilą wysłałem zapytanie również do lafarge. Tyle , że po Wolplanie już niby po 8 godzinach chodzić można a po chyba 48 h wygrzewać. Zobaczą jak to cenowo wygląda jak będzie spora rozbieżność na korzyść lafarge to może się skuszę.  Na te ich gwarancje bym nie patrzył bo zawsze coś znajdą żeby się wyłgać. 
U mnie też już podłogówka po próbach. Zrobili na rurach 18x2. 
Kabli od groma wstępnie sobie policzyłem to :
- YTDY : 53 obwody
- F/UTP : 81 obwodów
- EiB ; 10 obwodów
-  YDY 3x1,5 : 19 obwodów
- YDY 4x1,5 ; 28 obwodów
- YDY 3x2,5 : 18 obwodów 

W poniedziałek wejdę na nowo wylaną posadzkę do garażu to zrobię zdjęcie ściany gdzie rozdzielnica bo dotychczas tam był burdel niesamowity a obecnie nie ma nic  :big grin:

----------


## agb

> A swoją drogą, albo mi umknęło, albo nie pisałeś. 
> 
> Okna już są?  jakie wybrałeś?


Okna są już dawno. Niestandardowo, bo nie Aprel i nie Adams  :tongue:  Vetrex w okleinie Spectral Ultramat Antracyt. Z bliska antracyt z daleka prawie czarne. Ty też chyba o oknach nie pisałeś nic?

A propos PC, ile teraz za metr odwiertów biorą?

----------


## Owczar

Swoją drogą, widziałem ostatnio w rankingu pro quality Vetrex na pierwszym miejscu  :smile:  Adams był 2 lub trzeci. Widzac Twoje podejscie do kazdego tematu, wybor na pewno byl przemyslany  :smile:  

U mnie Aprel/Adams, wiec co mozna pisac. 3 studenckie Z, ale w innym znaczeniu. Zamowilem, zalozyli, zapomnialem  :big grin: 
Choc nie do konca, w jednym oknie kotraktron jest do przelozenia - winda producenta, Aprel zobowiazal sie poprawic, ale cos zapomnie drugi raz przyjechac z narzedziami. Musze im sie przypomniec.  :smile: 

Montaz wykonany bez zastrzezen - jedna z niewielu ekip, ktorej nie musialem mowic jak i po co. Bez problemu spelnili fanaberie montazu w ramce XPS 5cm. Za doplata zrobili obrobki zewnetrzne (nie usmiechalo mi sie tego robic z drabiny). O oknach wiele napisac nie moge - sprawdza sie w praniu. 

Stan na dzisiaj:


Przed montazem:



Tuz po:





Dzisiaj ekipa skonczyla ostatni odwiert. W poniedzialek wprowadzan




Cenowo 3x240m plus wprowadzenie (poziomo kolo 30m lacznie), wyszlo 17400 netto +8% VAT - bede chcial wyrwac 30% zwrotu z czystego powietrza na pompe z odwiertami. Napelnienie w cenie glikolem etylenowym. Propylenowy to wieksze opory. Wychodzi 65zl/mb liczac poziome odcinki. 

Samo wiercenie troche zajelo, bo byly 3 drobne usterki hydrauliki. 

Gdybym robil na wymiar - czyli 2x80mb, to wyszloby cos kolo 12k netto. Ale chce z zapasem - szczegolnie do chlodzenia przewymiarowane DZ nie zaszkodzi. 
Sonda muovitech turbo kolektor.

O wymeczonym dachu w sumie tez nie pisalem  :big grin: 

Lacznie 2 miesiace zajelo ekipie dokonczenie dachowki. Musialem wykazac sie ogromna cierpliwoscia do ekipy. Ostatecznie zrobili calkiem ok. Zuzywajac 500 spinek do dachowki cietej. Az nie wiem czy powinienem w to uwierzyc  :big grin:  temat drążyłem, ale z drugiej strony, bez sensu trochę robić mały przekręt na spinkach. Odgromówkę też ułożyli, ale z niej jestem mniej zadowolony. Nie tak miało być  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Co Ci nie pasuje w odgromówce oprócz tego, że drut nie jest idealnie prosto?  :big grin:  I po co dawałeś te zwody poziome wzdłuż rynien na dole? Masz tam odejścia do przewodów odprowadzających czy co?

----------


## Owczar

No właśnie - sam widzisz - drut nie jest idealnie prosto  :big grin:  nie tylko ja to widzę. Poprawili już trochę od tych zdjęć - szczególnie te pionowe elementy, w końcu są pionowe. Na górze miała być ciągłość, a oni to przecięli i połączli. Do dziś nie rozumiem dlaczego :|

Jest dookoła jak w projekcie. W zasadzie trochę nadmiarowo, ale... stwierdziłem, że jak będą ogniwa PV na dachu to w sumie będzie nawet lepiej. Dodatkowo pionowe wygięcia i mamy ładne pokrycie dla toczącej się kuli. 
Tak, do tych poziomych fragmentów będą podłączone zwody odprowadzające, które zostaną ukryte w rurkach w elewacji. 

Na szczęście patyna wchodzi szybko. Drut już trzeba było czyścić. A mocowania położone w październiku różnią się drastycznie od nowych położonych w lutym. Za chwilę będzie to rzucało w oczy o wiele mniej.

----------


## marcin225

Drut się powygina tak czy siak choćbyś to nie wiem ile razy przez prościarke przemielił.  Zobaczysz za kilka lat co będzie.  
PV ile chcesz dać? Sam będziesz montował czy firma?

----------


## Owczar

Szczególnie miedź. Aczkolwiek po wyjściu z prościarki było ok. Ale przez to, że tak suię guzdrali, to drut leżał na łatach. Łazili po nim itd. Od strony gdzie od razu trafił na uchwyty jest o wiele lepiej. 

Myślę o 5kW. Niestety nie jestem aż tak w temacie PV żeby to ogarnąć samemu. Choć pewnie to nie jest jakiś rocket science. 

Znasz kogoś lub może sam się tym zajmujesz? Daj info na PW  :smile:  Chcę to zrobić jak tylko oddam dom i skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. 
Póki co wszyscy mnie ignorują bo nie mam nawet przyłącza elektrycznego i nie znam zużycia energii  :smile:  Ale jakby założyć inwerter z małym zapasem, to w razie czego można potem dołożyć jakiś panel.

----------


## agb

> Swoją drogą, widziałem ostatnio w rankingu pro quality Vetrex na pierwszym miejscu  Adams był 2 lub trzeci. Widzac Twoje podejscie do kazdego tematu, wybor na pewno byl przemyslany  
> 
> U mnie Aprel/Adams, wiec co mozna pisac. 3 studenckie Z, ale w innym znaczeniu. Zamowilem, zalozyli, zapomnialem 
> Choc nie do konca, w jednym oknie kotraktron jest do przelozenia - winda producenta, Aprel zobowiazal sie poprawic, ale cos zapomnie drugi raz przyjechac z narzedziami. Musze im sie przypomniec. 
> 
> Montaz wykonany bez zastrzezen - jedna z niewielu ekip, ktorej nie musialem mowic jak i po co. Bez problemu spelnili fanaberie montazu w ramce XPS 5cm. Za doplata zrobili obrobki zewnetrzne (nie usmiechalo mi sie tego robic z drabiny). O oknach wiele napisac nie moge - sprawdza sie w praniu.


Nie aż tak  :smile:  U mnie też w zasadzie 3Z. To jest oznaczenie zgodnie z normą styropianu EPS-EN 13163-T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-BS125-CS(10)80-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-DLT(1)5-TR100. Okno ma ze 3 razy tyle parametrów. Ile jesteś w stanie zweryfikować? Zero  :big grin:  Nawet producent tego nie robi, tylko zbadał kilka okien referencyjnych i część danych przeklepuje, a część przelicza. Po przemnożeniu Uw i powierzchni i zsumowaniu wychodziła różnica ~1W/mK. Czyli 1-2%. Źle wyregulują okno, przez, które będzie wiało i zamiast na plus, będziesz na minus  :big grin: 

Oferta Aprela była w zasadzie równoważna z tą, którą wybrałem. Co ciekawe mimo iż Aprel, z tego co widzę, montuje okna głównie na aluplaście, to właśnie K. Wycech mi pokazał okleinę spectral i nawet dał kawałek profilu. Duża część sprzedawców na profilach Veki nie wiedziała o takiej okleinie, albo twierdziła, że takiej nie ma  :big grin:  Nie mówiąc o posiadaniu chociaż próbnika. Drugą firmą, która ją znała była moja. Decydowała więc nie technologia, a to z kim lepiej mi się prowadziło rozmowy.




> Cenowo 3x240m plus wprowadzenie (poziomo kolo 30m lacznie), wyszlo 17400 netto +8% VAT - bede chcial wyrwac 30% zwrotu z czystego powietrza na pompe z odwiertami. Napelnienie w cenie glikolem etylenowym. Propylenowy to wieksze opory. Wychodzi 65zl/mb liczac poziome odcinki. 
> 
> Samo wiercenie troche zajelo, bo byly 3 drobne usterki hydrauliki. 
> 
> Gdybym robil na wymiar - czyli 2x80mb, to wyszloby cos kolo 12k netto. Ale chce z zapasem - szczegolnie do chlodzenia przewymiarowane DZ nie zaszkodzi. 
> Sonda muovitech turbo kolektor.


Tutaj, to chyba nie rozumiem. Masz 720m odwiertu? Czy 240 i miało być 3x80m?  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

No tak, trzeba wierzyć na słowo. Choć z tego co widziałem, to Adams testuje swoje okna - m.in. w Warszawie. Aprel brał udział w regulacji podczas badań. 
Samo Uw to w sumie można wyliczyć, ale jest jeszcze mnóstwo parametrów jak szczelność, stablinośc itd. Tego nie ogarniemy  :big grin: 

Tak, oczywiście miałem na mysli 3x80m  :smile:

----------


## agb

Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z AGD Franke? Chodzi mi konkretnie o płyty indukcyjne i okapy. Okap w sumie mam teraz, ale prawie nie używam, więc szukam opinii tych co używają   :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

> Wrzuć foto rozdzielni  dużo kabli się nazbierało?
> .

----------


## Owczar

Zugów nie robisz? 

Dobrze widzę, wpadł Dehnventil?

----------


## marcin225

> Zugów nie robisz? 
> 
> Dobrze widzę, wpadł Dehnventil?


Oczywiście że robię. Póki co jest na roboczo. Jak wywiozę rodzinę do teściowej na święta a potem na 2 tygodnie  :big grin:  To się zajmę tym. Póki co jest na roboczo. 
Tak jest Dehnventil. Teraz rozdzielnicę kotłowni uzbroje w pierwszej kolejności i osprzęt pomontuje bo pod koniec marca może pompę zamontują i przy okazji kotłownię uzbroją to wszystko musi być na gotowo.
Na skrętki chyba dam łączówki LSA w gniezdnikach. Kupię i zobaczę czy się zmieści na tylnej ścianie za ZUGAMI . Drugi pomysł to dać drugą szafkę obok rozdzielnicy na łączówki bo i tak całą ściana idzie do zabudowy gk.

----------


## Owczar

Jakiej formy zugi?

Ja myślę o firmie Pokój. 

Ja mam tego Dehnshielda i ciągle nie daje mi to spokoju...

Podrzucisz jakie łączówki LSA chcesz dać? Ja sie zastanawiam czy się bawić w rozszyfanie RJtek. Byłoby tego za dużo. Chcę nadmiar zostawić poza rozdzielnią i wjechąc korytkami grzebieniowymi do samych sterowników. 

Jakie rozdzielacze dajesz do podziału faz, eNek itd?

----------


## marcin225

> Jakiej formy zugi?
> 
> Ja myślę o firmie Pokój. 
> 
> Ja mam tego Dehnshielda i ciągle nie daje mi to spokoju...
> 
> Podrzucisz jakie łączówki LSA chcesz dać? Ja sie zastanawiam czy się bawić w rozszyfanie RJtek. Byłoby tego za dużo. Chcę nadmiar zostawić poza rozdzielnią i wjechąc korytkami grzebieniowymi do samych sterowników. 
> 
> Jakie rozdzielacze dajesz do podziału faz, eNek itd?


Jakie nie weźmiesz to będą dobre. Ja kupiłem używki (ale w dobrym stanie ) phoenix contact, trochę zwykłych trochę piętrowych (będą do rolet jak znalazł). Łączówki jak te :  https://allegro.pl/oferta/neku-laczo...one-6784393387   w gniezdnikach jak te:  https://allegro.pl/oferta/gniezdnik-...bcv-5754556165

Jeśli pytasz o bloki rozdzielcze to daje Eatona BPZ-KB-13/125. Jeden jak widać już jest. Do tego listwy zaciskowe na bokach. No standardowo.

----------


## agb

Miało być zdjęcie kabelków. Jest 99%, więc można pokazać





Teletechnika


Przyszedł też pierwszy element to automatyki. Kilka rzeczy trzeba jeszcze zamówić i można się w domu pobawić

----------


## Owczar

Nie widać zdjęć.

----------


## marcin225

Jakiś czas temu na telefonie było widać.

----------


## Owczar

Mozliwe ze linki do zdjec nie sa z albumu udostepnionego tylko z glownego katalogu zdjec google. 




> Ja wstępnie wybrałem Wolplan ale irytuje mnie babka nie odpisywaniem od 3 dni więc właśnie przed chwilą wysłałem zapytanie również do lafarge. Tyle , że po Wolplanie już niby po 8 godzinach chodzić można a po chyba 48 h wygrzewać. Zobaczą jak to cenowo wygląda jak będzie spora rozbieżność na korzyść lafarge to może się skuszę.  Na te ich gwarancje bym nie patrzył bo zawsze coś znajdą żeby się wyłgać. 
> U mnie też już podłogówka po próbach. Zrobili na rurach 18x2. 
> Kabli od groma wstępnie sobie policzyłem to :
> - YTDY : 53 obwody
> - F/UTP : 81 obwodów
> - EiB ; 10 obwodów
> -  YDY 3x1,5 : 19 obwodów
> - YDY 4x1,5 ; 28 obwodów
> - YDY 3x2,5 : 18 obwodów 
> ...


U mnie na ten moment jak poniżej, ale jeszcze nie okablowałem kotłowni, a tam będzie sporo czujników i zaworów  :wink: 

UTP 75
SFTP kat 7 na ten moment 20 - ale to typowo do sieciowych celow
OMYP 2x1 20
YDYP 5x4 7
YDYP 4x1,5 20
YDYP 3x1,5 43
YDYP 3x2,5 42

U mnie tymczasem zjezdza osprzet wentylacji  :wink:  

Wiekszosc elementow Thessla Green. Na rekuperator z nowa plyta glowna i z jednym portem modbus wiecej musze jeszcze poczekac, ale przyjechaly cleanboxy oraz Coolbox.

Na zdjeciach wygladaly solidnie, a na zywo wygladaja w sumie jeszcze lepiej. Solida gruba blacha, super wykonczenie, dbalosc o detale. W przeciwienstwie do typowych produktow tego typu do wentylacji. 
Cool box izolowany pianka od wewnatrz - mozliwosc instalacji dodatkowego filtra ;0




Jutro bede konczyl sciane w garazu. Beda wchodzili na nia z ogrzewaniem sciennym. 



A tak wyglada instalacja w pozostalych pomieszczeniach:

----------


## agb

Album udostępniony. Jutro pokombinuję z tymi zdjęciami...

----------


## Myjk

> Ogrzewanie ścienne Owczara


Nie wiem, może mam zbyt bujną wyobraźnię, ale już widzę jak będziesz tym grzać atmosferę, szczególnie rurkami położonymi blisko okien. Mam nadzieję że pokusisz się o termowizję na koniec. Ja też zrobię i będzie porównanie. Wyniki powinny być rzetelne, bo okna (zdaje się też masz AdamSa na VEKA82) i montażystów, w tym ramki w oknach, mamy zrobione tak samo, więc powinno być ciekawe porównanie ściennego do podłogówki.

----------


## Owczar

Mam Adams passive Line, ale to niewielka różnica.

O mostki termiczne przy oknach się nie boję, na pewno tam będą straty, ale przy normalnej ścianie różnica w stratach jest naprawdę bardzo mała - na podstawie obliczeń.
Po najkrotszej linii między atmosfera a murem będzie najmniej jakieś 10-12cm izolacji. To odległość między prowadnica rolety na kolejnym xps 5cm, a silka. W zasadzie w całym domu to będzie największy mostek liniowy. 

O termowizje pewnie się pokusze, będzie porównanie  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Po najkrotszej linii między atmosfera a murem będzie najmniej jakieś 10-12cm izolacji. To odległość między prowadnica rolety na kolejnym xps 5cm, a silka. W zasadzie w całym domu to będzie największy mostek liniowy.


No tak, ale różne temperatury przegród, bo u Ciebie ściana będzie mieć min. 26-27sC -- tam żadnej folii "refleksyjnej" między rurkami a murem nawet nie ma. 




> O termowizje pewnie się pokusze, będzie porównanie


To musimy spiąć takie same warunki. Blow joba też będziesz robić?  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## agb

Poprawiłem (chyba) zdjęcia




> Miało być zdjęcie kabelków. Jest 99%, więc można pokazać
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teletechnika
> 
> 
> Przyszedł też pierwszy element to automatyki. Kilka rzeczy trzeba jeszcze zamówić i można się w domu pobawić

----------


## Owczar

> No tak, ale różne temperatury przegród, bo u Ciebie ściana będzie mieć min. 26-27sC -- tam żadnej folii "refleksyjnej" między rurkami a murem nawet nie ma. 
> 
> 
> To musimy spiąć takie same warunki. Blow joba też będziesz robić?


Zgadza się, ale przy takiej izolacji te kilka stopni nie robi wielkiej różnicy  :smile:  Na pewno podziele sie wrazeniami z uzytkowania tego. 

A warunki koniecznie muszą byc podobne. Jak juz bedziemy robic to mozna sie umowic z kims i nawet tego samego dnia zeby obskoczyl. 

Nie zrozumiałem tego blow joba w kontekscie budowlanym  :big tongue:  

agb, nadal nic.

----------


## agb

Ja p... na początku działają, a potem przestają. Może chociaż link do albumu pyknie https://photos.app.goo.gl/jowRhr9y2BaksQQn9

----------


## Myjk

> A warunki koniecznie muszą byc podobne. Jak juz bedziemy robic to mozna sie umowic z kims i nawet tego samego dnia zeby obskoczyl.


Może się szwagier dorobi kamery, bo szkolenie już odbębnił. Ale w miarę sensowna kamera 15 kloców.  :sad: 




> Nie zrozumiałem tego blow joba w kontekscie budowlanym


W budowlance jest tylko jeden blow job, robiony w drzwiach.  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Album działa  :smile: 

Bardzo ładnie to położyli, ale tak sie zastanawiam, czy tynkarz nie będzie płakał przy tynkowaniu. Można dać siatkę itd, ale między grupami kabli dobrze by było mieć kawałek ściany. Teraz tynk w niektórych miejscach będzie się trzymał tylko kabli. 

Myjk, trzeba będzie kogoś wynająć do analizy  :smile:  Sprzęt niestety nie jest tani, a robić byle czym to tak jakby wcale nie robić.

----------


## agb

Tynkarz robi już i nic nie mówi   :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Już idą tynki?  :smile:  szybko działasz. 

Ja musiałem opóźnić wylewki o tydzień przez ogrzewanie. Tynki póki co na 2 połowę kwietnia. Mam nadzieję, że mój nie będzie bardzo płakał jak zobaczy to wszystko  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Robię Diamanta + CW w garażu i kotłowni + MP 75 G/F THERM na ściany z matami grzewczymi, bo na CW bym musiał jeszcze ze 3-4 miesiące czekać. Do majówki chcę zrobić wylewki i zacząć suszyć. Akurat w lato COP powinien być przyjemny  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

> Robię Diamanta + CW w garażu i kotłowni + MP 75 G/F THERM na ściany z matami grzewczymi, bo na CW bym musiał jeszcze ze 3-4 miesiące czekać. Do majówki chcę zrobić wylewki i zacząć suszyć. Akurat w lato COP powinien być przyjemny


Ja dodatkowo cw w łazienkach dałem.  Jakie wylewki?

----------


## agb

W łazienkach płytki idą prosto na silkę na ścianach gdzie nie ma kabli i na gipsowe tam gdzie są kable.

Wylewki cementowe wszędzie. Na dole 9cm, na górze 7cm.

----------


## marcin225

> W łazienkach płytki idą prosto na silkę na ścianach gdzie nie ma kabli i na gipsowe tam gdzie są kable.
> 
> Wylewki cementowe wszędzie. Na dole 9cm, na górze 7cm.


Ktoś tu kiedyś pisał że płytkarze nie za bardzo chcą płytki kłaść na gołe ściany... Nie wiem jak w przypadku silki.

----------


## Owczar

Mój glazurnik też kręci nosem. Chciałem żeby w kotłowni tak zrobił i się zgodził, ale powiedział, że ściany muszą być równe, bo inaczej sporo zabawy z tym.

----------


## agb

A mój z kolei powiedział, że woli na gołą silkę niż na gipsowe tynki. 

Z równością ścian to ciekawa historia. Tynkarz z p. Mirkiem od SSO "znali się" wzajemnie, ale nigdy nie spotkali, więc jak tynkarz przyjechał ocenić równość ścian przed podaniem cen, nie wiedział kto jest na miejscu. Mirek poszedł przyniósł*długą łatę i z rozmowy wyszło kto jest kto. Tynkarz powiedział, że nawet nie mierzy, bo robił kilka budynków po Mirku i wie, że jest równo  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Jak czytam historie o Mirku na tym forum, to się zastanawiam jak on się uchował jeszcze wśród tego tłumu partaczy goniących czas i pieniądze...  :smile:  

U mnie tragedii z równością ścian nie ma, choć idealnie nie jest. Ale biorąc pod uwagę jakość silki w zeszłym roku więcej nie mogłem oczekiwać.

----------


## Robaczywy

Pięknie ułożone kable. Dobrze widzę, że przez strop przechodzą bez peszla?. U mnie tak jest i mnie to trochę martwi, chociaż już po ptokach, bo wylewki zostały zrobione we wtorek. Z tym też były jaja, bo się okazało, ze mam za dużo miejsca i wyszło, że wylewki będzie nie 8 cm a 10-12 (różnice ze względu na pianę, która nie jest aż tak równa). skąd to miejsce nie wiem  :big grin: , bo izolacji daliśmy tyle ile było planowane. Coś namieszałem na którymś etapie. W zasadzie ta grubsza wylewka sama w sobie mnie nie martwi, chciałem mieć dużą akumulacyjność, to mam nawet większą, zmartwiła mnie tylko cena, bo policzyli 45zł /m2 zamiast wcześniej ustalonego 35zł.

Podłogówkę ułożyliśmy dość sprawnie, ale jakby ktoś z Was miał takie plany to kupcie sobie rozwijak do rur, ja nie miałem, a znacznie by to ułatwiło i przyspieszyło pracę, zwłaszcza przy zwojach rury 400m lub 600m.
Mój telefon słabo sobie radził z focusem na tej folii:





Tynkarza mam umówionego na początek kwietnia i prawdopodobnie będzie Knauf Diamant.

----------


## agb

Podejrzewam, że pytanie o peszle do mnie. A więc:
1. Nie zastanawiałem się nad tym i nawet nie wiem czy peszle być powinny czy nie.
2. Ekipa raczej nie szczędziła materiału, w tym peszli, i nie robiła byle szybciej i łatwiej. Z pewną dozą prawdopodobieństwa zakładam, że by peszle dali gdyby zachodziła taka potrzeba.
3. Gdyby peszle były to by pewnie też nie zaszkodziło.


Przyszedł drogi pendrive  :wink: 
https://support.knx.org/hc/en-us/art.../knxdongle.png

----------


## Owczar

Automatyka idzie na grubo, a chyba początkowo nie planowales?

----------


## agb

Od początku chciałem mieć furtkę w postaci okablowania, które mi na to pozwoli. Ale przy gwieździe i chęci schowania wszystkiego w szafie zamiast puszek nie ma furtki. Chyba, że podwójna gwiazda. Potem jak dostałem wycenę i zobaczyłem ceny w sklepach, miałem w ogóle zrezygnować. Na szczęście trochę pogrzebałem i okazuje się, że da się to zrobić IMO w rozsądnych pieniądzach. Tylko niestety dając zarobić zachodnim sklepom, a nie polskim. Choć jak się okazuje i w Polsce można trafić dobrą okazję czasem.

Najdroższe są sensory, czyli włączniki, itp. To co ląduje w szafie w relacji do możliwości nie jest takie drogie. Z drugiej strony wyceny centralnego sterowania żaluzjami z czujnikiem wiatru miałem od ~10k. Tutaj zrobię to za góra 1/3 ceny. A za 1/2 ceny mogę mieć stację pogody Hagera, która będzie na każdej elewacji sterowała lamelkami w zależności od nasłonecznienia, kierunku padania promieni, wysokości słóńca i chyba jeszcze temp. w pomieszczeniu. Albo to samo po taniości w openhabie  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Czyli będą żaluzje fasadowe?

Właśnie tak to wygląda. Jak odliczymy wszystkie rozproszone sterowniki - centralne ogrzewanie, podlewanie ogrodowe, alarm, sterowanie rolet itp to kwota nie zabija. Choć niestety robić to przez zlecenie to już kosmiczna kasa.

Monitoring planujesz?

----------


## marcin225

> A za 1/2 ceny mogę mieć stację pogody Hagera, )


Jaki typ tej stacji? Ten za 5 tyś?  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Katalogowo to chyba 6 tys. netto  :big grin:  
O, ta http://www.hager.pl/katalog-produkto...53a/127907.htm
Jak komuś mało, to suntracer ma jeszcze droższe  :big grin:

----------


## agb

> Czyli będą żaluzje fasadowe?


Tak. Rolety nie były nawet rozważane. Na górze, na linii od pd-wsch do pd-zach. mam głównie okna od podłogi i brak okapu. Nie pamiętam teraz, ale chyba >30m2 okien na 3 sypialnie. Muszę się jakoś przed słońcem chronić. Nie robiąc tego przy okazji od tyłu jak kaszpir  :big tongue: 




> Właśnie tak to wygląda. Jak odliczymy wszystkie rozproszone sterowniki - centralne ogrzewanie, podlewanie ogrodowe, alarm, sterowanie rolet itp to kwota nie zabija. Choć niestety robić to przez zlecenie to już kosmiczna kasa.


Dokładnie. Jak już masz podstawowe sensory to potem wyjście on/off kosztuje Cię ~10 euro, a możesz nim sterować dowolnie.  




> Monitoring planujesz?


Kable mam. Zobaczymy czy $$$ zostanie na sprzęt. Elektryk namawia na novusa. m.in ze względu na dobry serwis.

----------


## Owczar

No u mnie rolety też odpadają.

Żaluzje fasadowe do tego projektu super sprawa!

U nas u góry będzie okap, ale mimo wszystko robimy refleksole. Choć mało o nich opinii to postanowiliśmy zaryzykować. Docelowo maja zastąpić firany.. 

Ja myślę nad monitoringiem, ale raczej hikvision. Najlepiej od majfrenda  :smile:  kupiłem domofon z czytnikiem linii papilarnych tej firmy i sama jakość produktu spoko. Gorzej z FW. Ale nastawiam się na wgrać i zapomnieć bez aktualizacji w przyszłości. Kwestie security będę chciał zapewnić raczej zamknięta siecią z jakimś vpn.

Właśnie zastanawiam się nad wentylacja garażu. Nie wiem czy nie zamontuje sobie klapy sterowanej na nawiewie plus wentylator z klapa zwrotna na wywiewie i do tego czujnik CO/CO2.
Nie wiem czy jest sens wentylowac garaż cały czas...

----------


## agb

Kiedyś o refleksolach myślałem nawet. Jeszcze o czymś takim myślałem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZkxFZdt8tY Ale żaluzje najłatwiej kupić.

Kamery dopiero przede mną jeszcze. Teraz po tynkach jak najszybciej dokończyć wod-kan, CO i wylewki.

----------


## Owczar

Okiennice wyglądają bardzo ładnie, ale wkomponowac je w bryle to też nie taki prosty temat  :smile: 

U mnie właśnie robią meditherm, a ja wykanczam kotłownie. Chcę też jak najszybciej popchnac wylewki, a potem robić orurowanie kotłowni. Zbiornik galmet już czeka  :smile: 

Robię w kotłowni karton gips. Gość od kafli nie ma czasu, na kilka m2 nikt nie przyjedzie się bawić z tynkami, więc działam sam. Stwierdziłem, że łatwiej w tym wiercic niż w płytkach, a jak pomaluje farba do łazienek, to też będzie ok.

Kiedy planowana przeprowadzka?

----------


## marcin225

> Katalogowo to chyba 6 tys. netto  
> O, ta http://www.hager.pl/katalog-produkto...53a/127907.htm
> Jak komuś mało, to suntracer ma jeszcze droższe


O Paaaanie drogo  :big grin:    Ja do systemu mam dedykowany taki :  http://www.automatyka-knx.pl/product...-Modbus/?id=60    Wizualnie to taki sam.

----------


## agb

> O Paaaanie drogo    Ja do systemu mam dedykowany taki :  http://www.automatyka-knx.pl/product...-Modbus/?id=60    Wizualnie to taki sam.


Żeby nie było, nie planuję jej kupić. Chociaż w DE można ją dostać <700 euro. Ponadto całkiem możliwe, że to ta sama stacja co Twoja. Są w zasadzie 2 główne modele stacji: ten i jeszcze jeden produkcji Thebena chyba. Sprzedawane są tylko pod różnymi markami, z różnym softem, portem i GPS-em lub nie.

W zimę spróbuję się pobawić https://www.openhab.org/addons/bindings/astro1/


Poza tym coraz bardziej przekonuję się do reku zehndera https://www.openhab.org/addons/bindings/comfoair1/





> Okiennice wyglądają bardzo ładnie, ale wkomponowac je w bryle to też nie taki prosty temat


Przede wszystkim miałem obawy jak je zamontować nie dziurawiąc hydroizolacji, która wychodzi na ściany.




> U mnie właśnie robią meditherm, a ja wykanczam kotłownie. Chcę też jak najszybciej popchnac wylewki, a potem robić orurowanie kotłowni. Zbiornik galmet już czeka


Ja cięgle nie zdecydowałem czy nierdzewka, czy jakiś galmet właśnie. Za nierdzewkę będą prawie 2 galmety i pożyje to pewnie tyle samo  :wink: 




> Robię w kotłowni karton gips. Gość od kafli nie ma czasu, na kilka m2 nikt nie przyjedzie się bawić z tynkami, więc działam sam. Stwierdziłem, że łatwiej w tym wiercic niż w płytkach, a jak pomaluje farba do łazienek, to też będzie ok.


Ja ostatecznie też zdecydowałem nie robić płytek na ścianach w kotłowni. Jakaś dobra farba mam nadzieję wystarczy.




> Kiedy planowana przeprowadzka?


Optymistycznie za ~pół roku. Ale jestem jeszcze bardzo daleko, więc zobaczymy jak będzie. Niemniej jednak zamierzam cisnąć ten termin, bo jak luźno założę, że dobrze by było wprowadzić się na święta, to się na wielkanoc wprowadzę  :big grin: 

Jak pogoda pozwoli to w przyszłym tygodniu dach płaski i potem skośny, bo jak narazie mam tylko papę wszędzie.

----------


## marcin225

Na ściany w kotłowni proponuję Wam tynk mozaikowy. Ja zrobiłem i naprawdę fajny efekt za niewielkie pieniądze + brak bawienia się w jakieś docinki w przypadku płytek.

----------


## Owczar

A ja z kolei chcę zastosować czujniki temp przy oknach żeby sterować refleksolami dla aktualnego zacienienia oraz zysków od słońca.

Początkowo chciałem właśnie te stacje co marcin225 podesłał.

agb, u mnie będzie zbiornik akumulacyjny galmet z wezownica ze stali nierdzewnej. Dzięki temu będzie i wilk syty i owca cała. Pełna higiena dla cwu, a w zbiorniku obieg z woda z dodatkami inhibitorow korozji. Dodatkowo można zrobić obieg o wyższej temp np do grzejnika w łazience.

Robisz pompę ciepła?

marcin225, sam robiłeś te tynki? Bardzo skomplikowane? W tej dziedzinie nie czuje sie na siłach  :smile:  a i machanie paca nie jest lekkie.

----------


## agb

Robię. Tu znów idę na łatwiznę, bo mam gaz i to na działce. Skrzynka 7-8m od domu. Ale musiałbym o nowe PNB występować i całą papierologię przechodzić. Z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia wątpliwe, ale doba ma tylko 24h i czasem trzeba iść na skróty  :big grin:  Z pompą też nie jest jednak tak łatwo, bo nawet o ofertę się doprosić nie można. 

W dodatku z PC nie dam sobie makaronu na uszy nawinąć, a przy gazie na niezłych ściemniaczy już trafiłem. A nie wszystko wyłapię. Jeden mi wmawiał, że przy podłogówce najlepiej na pałę ustawić temp zasilania w okolicach 50C i dalej dopiero grupy pompowe z mieszaczami. Tylko, że te grupy kosztują zazwyczaj drugie tyle co kocioł z zasobnikiem. Na pytanie po co, usłyszałem, że zawsze tak robi i jest dobrze...

A co będziesz w tym zbiorniku akumulował? Bo z PC to za bardzo nie ma  :wink: 

 marcin225, pokaż tą mozajkę  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Ładne idotyzmy wciskają insalatorzy. A z ofertami rzeczywiście różnie bywa. 

Generalnie jeśli chodzi o gruntowe, to Wihajster z forum był najbardziej konkretny, merytoryczny i wnikał w detale. Polecam każdemy to chce pompę on/off. Niestety ja zmieniłem na inverterową bo trochę inaczej będzie wyglądało grzanie niż przy podłogówce. 

A zbiornik akumulacyjny, bo przy nawet tych 8kW w locie wody nie ogrzeję. A ja pompa sobie nagrzeje 450l to potem już dużo łatwiej stabilnie utrzymać temp. Inna sprawa, że higienicznie, bo nie muszę przegrzewać by pozbyć się legionelli ze zbiornika. No i wężownica z nierdzewki o powerzchni 15m2  :big grin:  Wihajster mi właśnie mówił, że stosuje te zbiorniki.

----------


## agb

Ale do ilu stopni będziesz musiał grzać te 450l?

Ja anty-legionellę zamierzam robić... codziennie. Tzn. przy okazji, bo w G12as nie mam okienka dziennego, stąd myślę, aby grzać PC CWU do <50C, i potem na koniec okienka G12as, włącząć grzałkę na 30-60min. Koszt grzałki w taniej strefie w zasadzie taki sam jak dogrzanie PC w drogiej.

----------


## marcin225

Tynk mozaikowy zrobił mi wykonawca zwykłych tynków za chyba 600 zł robocizna.  Potem wrzucę zdjęcie jak będę przy komputerze.

----------


## martingg

Tynk mozaikowy się robi bardzo prosto niczym gips nawet nie wiem czy nie prościej. Robiłem w garażu. Wziąłem wtedy najtańszy w Obi chyba 2 wiadra są w każdym markecie.

np.  https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...BoC_D8QAvD_BwE

a tutaj jak się to nakłada nie ma w tym nic skomplikowanego trzeba tylko troche paca namachać.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUh93ySbm_8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg_0v9goMzo

----------


## Owczar

Będę grzal do takiej samej temperatury jak w przypadku normalnego zbiornika cwu.

Ja raczej idę w panele i nie będę sie bawil w taryfy. Szczególnie, że chyba PGE nie odróżnia taryf w przypadku pv.

Ciekaw jestem jak ten tynk sie nakłada na silke, która nie jest tak idealnie równa..

----------


## agb

Wyprowadziłem kable pod panele, ale na razie nie opłaca mi się to. Tym bardziej, że w lesie jak osiągnę 50% sprawności to będzie dobrze. Wydaje mi się, że PGE jednak taryfy rozróżnia. Ostatnio przy zmianie na G12as zamontowali mi licznik, który chyba nawet to umożliwia. Chyba, bo na stronie Apatora dokumentacji brak.

----------


## Owczar

Chodzi mi bardziej o to, że jak wyproduuje w dziennej, a będę odbierał w nocnej to będę w plecy. Więc bez sensu. Przy PV wolę po prostu mieć swobodę żeby nie stać się niewolnikiem nocnej taryfy  :wink:

----------


## agb

Nie wiem czy można mieć FV przy G12as, ale tutaj w dzień masz cenę G11, a w nocy taniej.

----------


## marcin225

Zdjęcia kiepskiej jakości ale prezentuje się z bliska elegancko  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Chodzi mi bardziej o to, że jak wyproduuje w dziennej, a będę odbierał w nocnej to będę w plecy. Więc bez sensu. Przy PV wolę po prostu mieć swobodę żeby nie stać się niewolnikiem nocnej taryfy


Nie będziesz w plecy, bo panele nie wiedzą w jakiej taryfie produkują.  :big tongue:  To tylko Tobie się wydaje że będziesz stratny. Przy grzaniu prądem zawsze się opłaca G12. ZAWSZE. Ale nie tylko. Ja pracuję w domu, jeszcze żona z niemowlakiem teraz, nie grzeję prądem, za to ładuję EVa  (z mizerną baterią, bo "całe" 9kWh) no i grzeję CWU w 2T i wychodzi mi średnio kWh 0,47zł brutto. Czyli znacznie poniżej G11. Poważnie, nie opłaca się G11 i nie wiem co by trzeba było robić aby się opłacało. Chyba specjalnie celować w drogi prąd.

----------


## Owczar

W czwartek przyjechała ekipa montować refleksole.

Niestety mój patent z korytek wypełnionych XPS okazał się dla prowadnic zbyt mało stabilny. Dochodziło do przekaszania...

Ekipa namówiła mnie na dystasne alu i podkład aluthermo... Nie odczytawszy myślałem że to coś jak aerogel, ale okazuje się lipą. Aerogel byłby spoko, ale cena zaporowa... Popłynąłem z kasą na korytka, oklejanie, uszczelkę itd. Kupiłem profile alu pod rozwiązanie z aluthermo i stanąłem w kropce. Jedno rozwiązanie nie ma sensu, a drugie nie działa...

Po przemyśleniu stanęło na wkładce stabilizującej z profilu 35x35 przy każdym wkręcie. Sumarycznie rozwiązanie się sprawdziło. 2 rolety zamontowałem na próbę i stwierdzam, że jest bardzo dobrze. Muszę teraz nawiercić około 100 takich wkładek, przykręcić dystanse do prowadnic i wołać ekipę na montaż  :wink: 
Dystanse oklejone okleiną renolit jak okna. Do tego uszczelka z EPDM. Jeszcze od góry pójdzie podobna maskownica, a pod kasetę styropian 4cm.

Same refleksole bardzo fajnie się zapowiadają. Zacieniają w sam raz, a nocą zapewniają względną intymność.

----------


## agb

Białe nie będę się brudzić?

----------


## Owczar

Czas pokaże. Kurz na białym nie rzuca sie aż tak w oczy  :smile:  

Ciemne najgorzej chronią przed słońcem i co ciekawe, nocą zapewniają dla gapiów najlepszy widok. Myśleliśmy jeszcze o szarych, ale ostatecznie padło na ciepłą biel. W okolicy będzie się działo dużo w najbliższych latach i liczymy, że ta biel w połączeniu z kurzem się sprawdzi. Te tkaninę łatwo umyć, to splot dość grubych włókien. Można ją traktować nawet myjką.

----------


## agb

U mnie nie wiadomo w co ręce włożyć.

Tynkarze kończą. Udało mi się ich jeszcze namówić na CW w łazienkach. Tam gdzie płytki na ostro, reszta do zatarcia kwarcem. Choć okupione jest to codziennym słuchaniem, że niepotrzebnie się dali namówić i już na pewno więcej się nie dadzą  :big grin:  Przy okazji gościu od wykończeniówki był kolejną osobą, które pochwaliła ułożenie elektryki.

Dziś z zadowoleniem złożyliśmy podejście kan do zlewu w kuchni i już szedłem wołać tynkarzy żeby od razu zatynkowali jak ojciec sobie przypomniał, że o wodzie zapomnieliśmy...

Dach płaski się robi. Tzn. chłopaki głaszczą już co tylko uda im się znaleźć w oczekiwaniu na PIR.

Rynny - PCV Wavin SiTech+ niskoszumowe kupione, miały być montowane dziś, zabrakło wiertła fi14... Ale i tak tymczasowo miały być montowane, bo czekam na otuliny kauczukowe.

Znalazła się ekipa od elewacji. Rzutem na taśmę, bo ktoś się nie wyrobił. Przyjechali, pojechali po rusztowanie i tydzień już ich nie ma. Ale mówią, że wrócą.

PC zamówiona przed zmianą cennika. SQC 12kW + zbiornik 400l z nierdzewki.

Brama garażowa, dziś był pomiar. Novoferm montowany w licu ściany zewn. Ciągle nie wiem czy RAL 7016, czy 7021/7024. Żaden nie pasuje do okien. Dwa ostatnie występują w blasze rukki, ale dopłata 900zł do bramy. Przy wymianie panela bramy niemal zawsze w tych kolorach muszą zostać wymienione wszystkie. W przypadku RAL7016 zazwyczaj daje się pojedynczo.

Drzwi zewn. wymyśliłem takie tylko otwierane na zewnątrz. Czekam na wycenę, ale obawiam się, że będę szukał innych.


Za 3 tyg wylewki, a ja dalej nie zamówiłem styropianu nawet, nie mówiąc o reszcie CO i CW(U).

----------


## Owczar

To sporo się dzieje  :smile:  

U nas będzie brama w warstwie elewacji, ale tak ok 10cm od ściany. Nie licujemy na równo. Brama też będzie biała - ral 9016. 

Ja się uporałem ze styropianem na podłodze i poszły już wylewki  :smile:  W końcu można jakoś po tym chodzić.

Tynki dopiero w maju. Przez to, że sporo robię sam nie mogę pośpieszyć z pracami  :sad:  Rozdzielnia czeka, projekt się robi... A i wentylację czas ruszyć. Że o pomalowaniu kotłowni i zaspoinowaniu płyt nie wspomnę  :smile:

----------


## agb

U mnie po wylewkach, które muszą być do majówki, też powinno się trochę uspokoić  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Dzisiaj kolejny etap za nami  :smile: 

Brama według wytycznych została zamontowana 15cm przed ścianą. Rapi stanęło na wysokości zadania - po Aprelu to kolejna ekipa, którą z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić. Brama 5,5m Novoferm. 






Drzwi montowane przez podwykowacę Rapi także bez zarzutu  :smile:  Na szybko dorobiłem ciepły próg z XPS i siadły jak marzenie  :wink:  





W międzyczasie zamontowane zostały wszystkie refleksole. 



Wymyśliłem też patent na ciepły próg w garażu. Pójdzie ceownik 20cm podparty z jednej strony o płyte fundamentową, a z drugiej będą podparcia przykręcony do frontu płyty. Pod pójdzie XPS.

----------


## Myjk

Czemu nie Aprel do bramy i drzwi? W jakim celu brama na zewnątrz?

----------


## Kaizen

XPS to się nadaje pod okna. A nie pod próg drzwi, którymi będziesz wjeżdżał z meblami, płytkami i innymi ciężkimi rzeczami. A potem przez wiele lat będziesz go deptał. Wyrobi się jak nic.

----------


## Owczar

> Czemu nie Aprel do bramy i drzwi? W jakim celu brama na zewnątrz?


Niestety Aprel miał wycenić, ale nie wycenił więc się nie przypominałem, bo nie mieli w ofercie bramy novoferm, a byłem już przekonany na tego producenta. 
Montaż przed otworem żeby wydłużyć garaż. Nie dość, że minimalizuję mostki termiczne na podłodze, ścianach z boku, Zyskałem w ten sposób 2,2m2 garażu, a na długości 39cm. 






> XPS to się nadaje pod okna. A nie pod próg drzwi, którymi będziesz wjeżdżał z meblami, płytkami i innymi ciężkimi rzeczami. A potem przez wiele lat będziesz go deptał. Wyrobi się jak nic.


Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy dać wzmocnienie w tym XPS - np kątownik przykręcony do płyty, który by podpierał próg. Ale z drugiej strony sam próg jest dość sztywny. Pod nim jest poszerzenie i to dopiero jest oparte na XPS. Widziałem w internecie gotowe podkładki XPS pod progi drzwi więc chyba to monterzy stosują.

----------


## agb

Ja już prawie po tynkach. Góra ładnie się suszy, bo warunki idealne. Tylko cementówka w łazienkach i garażach czeka na dokończenie. Akurat jak tynkarze wrócą skończyć będzie można po wod-kanie poprawki zrobić.

Podłogówkę chciałem zrobić na rozdzielaczach z nierdzewki kan-therma. Okazuje się, że nie mają ich nawet w kanie... Czas oczekiwania ~4 tyg.

Ekipa zaczęła układać PIR i wcześniej wycięte kliny, a na to wyklejać membranę. Przyjechały otuliny kauczukowe na rury, więc mam nadzieję przez weekend zamontować.

----------


## Robaczywy

Mam pytanko jak wysoko macie wymurowane ścianki działowe na poddaszu? Moja ekipa wymurowała lekko powyżej projektowanej wysokości sufitu podwieszanego, ale do jętek zostało jeszcze ok 25cm. Pustak ma 22cm wysokości. Czy należy domurować wyżej czy to bez większego znaczenia? 
Zmieniłem koncepcję ocieplania dachu i jednak nie robię do szczytu, tylko podłoga strychu będzie od góry mocowana do jętek i to zapianowane od spodu.

Musiałbym kupić pustaki, wziąć majstra, itp dodatkowe koszty,  a nie wiem czy jest taka potrzeba.

----------


## Owczar

Co znaczy lekko powyzej?  :smile:  Ile cm? Masz beton komorkowy?

----------


## Robaczywy

lekko powyżej to u mnie jakieś 5-6cm  :smile: . Mam silikaty grubości 12cm

----------


## Owczar

Jedyny problem jaki widzę, to pękanie silki podczas wiercenia pod profile przyścienne. Trochę ze swoją się bawiłem i ostatecznie przy takich małych odległościach od krawędzi wiercę zawsze między cegły. Raz, że nie trafiam w pustkę, a 2, że nie pękają wtedy. Do tego kołki trochę dłuższe i będzie dobrze. W sumie nawet mniej zabawy podczas izolacji. Ja bym chyba nie dobudowywał.

----------


## Doli.

My mamy ścianki działowe prawie do samych jętek i to był błąd, bo teraz dach osiadł i jętki gdzieniegdzie dotykają do ścianek, przez co te pękają. Teraz robilibyśmy kilka cm pod jętkami.

----------


## Robaczywy

Uff to nie muruję, jeden problem z głowy  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

U mnie dzisiaj zaczęli robić elewację  :big grin:  W czwartek przyjeżdżają z pompą ciepła a w przyszłym tygodniu mam nadzieję wreszcie anhydryt wyleją żebym po świętach już mógł zacząć wygrzewać. W sobotę wylałem 2 "stopy" fundamentowe pod pompę.

----------


## agb

U mnie dziś standard. Przyjechali, obejrzeli co do zrobienia na elewacji, pomierzyli, zliczą i oddzwonią. I tyle ich widzieli  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

A ja siedzę i kleje karton gipsy w kotłowni  :big grin: 

Przez moje wymysły z ogrzewaniem szybko reagującym na podłodze narodziło się masę problemów... Wylewka niższa o 2cm w miejscu gdzie będzie terakota. 
W środę wchodzi hydraulik i kładzie tam rurki meditherm. 

Na to ma iść kolejna wylewka i tutaj zaczynają się schody  :big grin:  Mało która się nadaje, a jak się nadaje, to kosztuje dużo. Robocizna też nie tania... Tak się kończą fanaberie. 

Brodzik walk in prefabrykowany - będzie grzanie na żądanie - wodne z ciepłego obiegu, który też będzie używany do nawliżacza. Początkowo miało być połączone z ogrzewaniem, ale w sumie ciepła podłoga latem też będzie miła  :wink:  

Jutro lub w środę jadę po elementy wentylacji. Chce pomontować rury do czerpni i w przejściach przez ściany przed tynkami i elewacją. W kuchni kucie pod zabudowany w ścianie wyciąg okapu. Wentylator = Silnik prądu stałego z płynną regulacją prędkości. 

Sklep peflex oszalał z ceną za wysylkę przewodów do wentylacji. Do tego stopnia, że rozważam rozdzielacze peflex, a przewody alnor. 

Stoję właśnie przed dylematem nawiewników/wywiewników. KLN Loximide robione na miarę pod wydatek to koszt koło 3200zł. Skrzynki rozprężne peflex plus anemostat który nie szpeci to koszt niższy o jakieś 1500zł... Kolejny dylemat... Ale oczami wyobraźni widzę te szczelinowe w suficie i chyba jednak warto za nie dopłacić. Będą z nami przez wiele lat.

----------


## agb

Faktycznie przesyłka w peflexie poszła do góry. Orientujesz się czy w Woli Mrokowskiej można kupować od ręki na miejscu w alnorze?

----------


## Owczar

Nie można, ale w okolicy jest hurtownia wentom. Biorę od nich na WZ. Co zostanie oddam. Transport też można dogadać. Mają cały asortyment alnora.

----------


## agb

Wyśmienicie  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Brodzik walk in prefabrykowany - będzie grzanie na żądanie - wodne z ciepłego obiegu, który też będzie używany do nawliżacza.


Pod prysznicem nie ma to sensu. Puszczasz ciepłą wodę 30s przed wejściem i masz cieplutką podłogę. Tanio, szybko, skutecznie.
W reszcie łazienki przydałoby się. Zamierzałem dać drugie kable pod płytkami, ale w końcu odpuściłem. Taniej zaplanować główne ogrzewanie tak, żeby o typowych porach kąpieli podłoga była ciepła.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dostałem wycenę na polecany przez Was Novoferm, ale delikatnie mówiąc nei powala:

Brama segmentowa Novoferm ISO45 , wersja domowa : blat bramy z blachy
stalowej ocynkowanej , między segmentami wypełnienie pianką poliuretanową bez
freonu , grubość płatu 45 mm , brama posiada uszczelnienie dolne , górne i między
segmentami , uchwyt wewnętrzny jednostronny , pasy poziome poszerzone gładka ,
struktura satin dark grey , napęd podsufitowy fabryczny typ 700 ( łańcuch , pilot 1szt
, konsola ) , wersja N ( wał skrętny , wymagane nadproże 210 mm , węgarki po min
100 mm ) ,prace montażowe ( po stronie Zamawiającego odpowiednie podłoże
budowlane , zasilanie , okablowanie ), transport , pomiar

• rozmiar szerxwys 5000x2500 mm cena 1kpl 9385 zł
• wersja woodgrain kolor RAL7016 8890 zł
• dopłata za fotokomórkę 200 zł

Podczas gdy Hormann RenoMatic Light Woodgrain 7016 z przetłoczeniami M i napędem Supramatic E kosztuje z montażem 5806zł brutto.

Jak dla mnie zbyt duża różnica, żeby było warto dopłacać.

----------


## marcin225

U mnie oczywiście pompa miała być dzisiaj, będzie może jutro... Anhydryt to już od miesiąca odwlekają, niby ma być na przyszły tydzień ale jakbym codziennie nie wydzwaniał to by wylali w przyszłym roku pewno. Dobrze , że chociaż elewacja idzie dobrze i planowo.  Ogólnie to ja się nie "siedzi" na wykonawcy to się nigdy niczego człowiek nie doczeka.

----------


## Owczar

Zapytaj o bramę w rapi.

Ja za większą płaciłem 7850 z nietypowym montażem. 
U mnie napęd na pasku.

----------


## Robaczywy

To nieestety nie moje rejony, ale wysłałem zapytanie do drugiego z przedstawicieli na Kraków i zobaczymy czy będzie jakaś róznica.

----------


## marcin225

Pytaj kilku firm, ja w tej co okna zamawiałem (tanio) dostałem wycenę na bramy (mam dwie)  w sumie 2 tyś wyższą niż w innej firmie. A gadali , że już taniej się nie da i nikt nie ma taniej na pewno. Wziąłem oczywiście od tych tańszych.

----------


## Owczar

Właśnie sprawdziłem i novoferm w standardowym montażu z foto komórka i 2 pilotami 7100.

----------


## agb

Wydaje mi się, że 2500 to w novofermie już niestandardowy wymiar. https://jakabrama.pl/ tutaj sobie można wycenić i to co mi przyjdzie zapłacić z montażem jest nieco niższe niż wychodzi. Dla Ciebie też powinno. Popraw jak coś źle wybrałem.

PROWADNICA:
TF SPRĘŻYNA SKRĘTNO-WAŁOWA

ROZMIAR BRAMY:
5000MM - 2500MM

PRZETŁOCZENIE:
BEZ PRZETŁOCZEŃ

RODZAJ POWIERZCHNI
SATIN

KOLOR:
SATIN DARK GREY

CENA ZA BRAME: 6069.00 ZŁ NETTO


NAPĘD:
RUN 700 990.00 ZŁ NETTO

FOTOKOMÓRKA:
FOTOKOMÓRKA 626 190.00 ZŁ NETTO

BEZPIECZEŃSTWO:
BEZ PAKIETU BEZPIECZEŃSTWA 0.00 ZŁ NETTO

STAWKA VAT: 8% VAT

Cena za bramę: 7536.00 zł netto
Cena za bramę: 8138.88 zł brutto
(w cenie 8% Vat - nie uwzględnia montażu)

----------


## Robaczywy

Dzięki, faktycznie wychodzi trochę taniej, ale nadal sporo drożej niż Hormann, zobaczymy co mi przyślą z drugiej firmy.

----------


## agb

U mnie Hormann LPU42 w RAL7016 sandgrain wychodził bardzo podobnie do novoferma.Silkgrain z kolei prawie 1000zł drożej. Dużo zależy od koloru i powierzchni, aczkolwiek RAL7016 jest chyba w obu kolorem bez dopłaty. Np RAL7021 w novo to już 900zł dopłaty.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dostałem kolejną wycenę na około 400zł mniej niż poprzednia, ale to nadal zbyt dużo, zdecydowanie wezmę Hormana 42.

Mam natomiast pytanie o prowadzenie przewodów wentylacji poddasza, oraz akustyki na poddasza, u mnie będzie mniej więcej tak:



Czy rury peflex w tym miejscu to dobry pomysł? moim zdaniem tak, bo będą w ciepełku, chyba słychać ich nie będzie? Martwi mnie nastomiast akustyka pokoi, jak to u Was wygląda, macie tę przestrzeń pomiędzy zabudową GK a stopem szczelnie wypełnioną wełną / pianą? U mnie za dużo miejsca tam jest, zeby tyle piany napsikać.

Skala na rysunku oczywiście nie jest zachowana  :wink:

----------


## pika999

cześć, my co prawda z lekkim opóźnieniem ale startujemy zaraz po weekendzie majowym. byle tylko poszło gładko i żebyśmy spokojnie skończyli przed zimą

----------


## agb

To raczej Bocianki-2019, a nie tu  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Dobre nowiny  :big grin:  Posadzka wylana od wtorku - jak stół  :big grin:  Również stoi już pompa ciepła, po świętach ma przyjechać serwisant odpalić i zaczynamy wygrzewanie... Pomału też spływają komponenty fotowoltaiki (póki co pierwsza część konstrukcji), przy okazji elewacji korzystając z rusztowań się zamontuje.

P.S Zmieniłem taryfę na g11 . W ZE u nas beton i chcieli pozwolenia na użytkowanie Ale zrobiłem to przez ebok i poszło.

----------


## agb

U mnie w następny poniedziałek wylewki, a ja w lesie... Kilka pokoi dopiero na styropian, a hydraulika i CO nie ruszone. Chyba się przeprowadzić tam będę musiał  :big grin: 

Nie lepiej było wziąć G12as?

----------


## marcin225

> U mnie w następny poniedziałek wylewki, a ja w lesie... Kilka pokoi dopiero na styropian, a hydraulika i CO nie ruszone. Chyba się przeprowadzić tam będę musiał 
> 
> Nie lepiej było wziąć G12as?


Dla prosumentów  nie ma g12as A ja niedługo 7kW paneli montuje.

----------


## agb

Fakt, zapomniałem  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Ekipo robiąca automatykę i rozbudowane instalacje, jaką macie szafę na te wszystkie graty?  Pochwalcie się  :smile:  Własnie szukam jakieś stojącej szafy w której docelowo będzie rozdzielnia prądu, integra, przekaźniki, arduino, raspbery itp
Małą szafkę rack na sprzęt sieciowy już mam.

----------


## Owczar

Szafa Eaton 2060x1000. Ale okazało się że będzie ciasno. Na szczęście udało się dopchnac po jednej szynie na dole i górze które zaslonia maskownice, ale idealne na zugi do rozszycia kabli.

----------


## marcin225

Ja mam 1760x1200x30 Eatona. Spokojnie wystarczy tymbardziej, że mam osobną rozdzielnicę kotłowni i jeszcze jedną na strychu.

----------


## Owczar

Ja mam wszystko w jednym miejscu, a pomysłów przybywa i robi się ciasno. 

Łączenie mam 13 szyn DIN.

2 sztuki idą na same zugi. 
3 szyny idą na same sterowniki - Ściemniacze, moduły PLC, moduły przycisków, zasilacze (3 osobne) itd. 
1 szyna dystrybucja zasilania - rozdzielacze, różnicówki 3 fazowe, włącznik, ogranicznik, czujnik faz.
2 szyny na zabepieczenia 1 fazowe - różnicówki, Ski
12 DIN zapasu dla strony AC PV. 
2 szyny na przekaźniki, ściemniacze 
Reszta pójdzie na sekcje 12V - zasilacze, rozdzielacze, bezpieczniki itp. No i chce mieć jakiś zapas. 



Póki co rozdzielnia w proszku  :sad:  Inne tematy wzięły górę...

Dzisiaj było przygotowanie kanałów głównych wentylacji. Pomierzone, docięte i zdemontowane. Docelowy montaż będzie dopiero po tynkach i pomalowaniu garażu. 



Piony już zostają, będą zabudowane

----------


## marcin225

Co ile "dziur" dawałeś wsporniki pod szyny? Tam na plecach masz korytka grzebieniowe? Jakie?

----------


## agb

U mnie dziś wjechał hager rozmiarów podobnych do owczara i też mi wygląda, że będzie ciasno. Poza tym nie czuję już kolan...  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

> Co ile "dziur" dawałeś wsporniki pod szyny? Tam na plecach masz korytka grzebieniowe? Jakie?


Co 15cm, czyli tyle co panele mają wysokości. Otwory są chyba co 3 cm. 

Tak, korytka grzebieniowe OBO. Dałem 60x40. 
Z prawej 2 obok siebie bo w jednej będą szły połączenia długie, a w drugim krótkie. Z lewej sygnały.

Sąsiad sprzedał mi ciekawy patent na rozszycie RJ45. Wszystkie kable zarobię i powpinam w patchpanele. I potem będę pojedyńczymi kabelkami się wpinał od tyłu patchpanelu. W sumie dzięki temu będzie porządek i nie będę wprowadzał niepotrzebnych żył do rozdzielni. Szczególnie, że z reguły z 8 będę używał pewnie z 2-3. 
Patchapenele będą poza rodzielnią pewnie, choć gdyby udało się je wcisnąć to byłoby najwygodniej. 

*agb*, musisz przeskakiwać z elektryki na wentylacje, potem jeszcze w inne tematy i kolana nie będą bolały  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Wentylacja... tylko klęczę i próbuję obklelić te cholerne wejścia rur do skrzynek... Zrobienie wejść bez co najmniej 5cm przerwy nimi to idealna recepta na mękę  :big grin:  Poza tym styropian. styropian, styropian  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Przyszła wyrzutnia z dach-wentu malowana na RAL7021

----------


## marcin225

> Sąsiad sprzedał mi ciekawy patent na rozszycie RJ45. Wszystkie kable zarobię i powpinam w patchpanele. I potem będę pojedyńczymi kabelkami się wpinał od tyłu patchpanelu. W sumie dzięki temu będzie porządek i nie będę wprowadzał niepotrzebnych żył do rozdzielni. Szczególnie, że z reguły z 8 będę używał pewnie z 2-3. 
> Patchapenele będą poza rodzielnią pewnie, choć gdyby udało się je wcisnąć to byłoby najwygodniej. 
> 
> [


Ja będę rozszywał na gniezdnikach i w nich łączówkach LSA. Już przypasowywałem i na tylnej ścianie elegancko na dole wejdą a będzie potrzebne 3-4 sztuki maks.

PS. Pompa już wygrzewa posadzki ładnie. Dzisiaj wszedłem to normalnie aż parno  niby tylko ok 25-30 stopni puszczone w podłogę. Jak pójdzie 45-50 to nie wiem.

A w tygodniu powinny być panele to w okolicach połowy maja się zamontuje.

----------


## Owczar

Wyrzutnia klasa  :smile:  jaka średnica?
Ja robię ścienna. 

Skrzynki też zamówiłem z małymi odstepami. Nie pomyślałem oczywiście, że będę obklejal. Ale zrobię okelajnie zbiorcze przy skrzynce a dalej każdy flex osobno. 

Czym obklejasz?

U mnie pompa dopiero w 2 połowie maja. Tynki też wchodzą w 2 połowie. 
Kotłownia po majówce... 

Marcin225 wentylujesz też?

Ja bym chciał uruchomić wentylację na nadmuch po tynkach. Do tego osuszanie powietrza chłodnica i lekkie grzanie. Ale do tego potrzebuje przyłącze od PGE  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

Ta wentyluje otwieraniem okien  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Już przypasowywałem i na tylnej ścianie elegancko na dole wejdą a będzie potrzebne 3-4 sztuki maks.


To co to za automatyka, że masz tylko pięć skrętek to pospinania?

Ja chyba muszę zrobić demolkę i w rozdzielni elektrycznej zostawić tylko przekaźniki, a logikę przerzucić do osobnej skrzynki. Na razie wygrywa Uni-2/T.

Jaki macie pomysł na "szyny" masową i zasilania niskim napięciem przez skrętkę? Pchanie do tego elektrycznych listw zaciskowych co obsługują 10mm2 czy nawet więcej to chyba przerost formy nad treścią? Płytka prototypowa z terminalami zaciskowymi zmostkowanymi od spodu jakoś mało eleganckie (ale i tak na razie ta opcja wygrywa).

----------


## marcin225

> To co to za automatyka, że masz tylko pięć skrętek to pospinania?
> 
> .


Nie wiem skąd Ci wyszło pięć skrętek z tego co napisałem ale ok   :smile:

----------


## agb

> Wyrzutnia klasa  jaka średnica?
> Ja robię ścienna. 
> 
> Skrzynki też zamówiłem z małymi odstepami. Nie pomyślałem oczywiście, że będę obklejal. Ale zrobię okelajnie zbiorcze przy skrzynce a dalej każdy flex osobno. 
> 
> Czym obklejasz?
> 
> U mnie pompa dopiero w 2 połowie maja. Tynki też wchodzą w 2 połowie. 
> Kotłownia po majówce... 
> ...


200, ale robią na zamówienie - wymiary, kolor, materiał. Ja wziąłem aluminium, bo trochę droższe od ocynku, ale połowę tańsze od nierdzewki. Robię na dachu żeby nie było zacieków na elewacji.

Pisząc o obklejaniu miałem na myśli uszczelnienie połączenia skrzynki z rurą flex. Robię to taśmą aluminiową.

Pompa u mnie też bliżej czerwca. Z prądem nie ma problemu, bo już wciągnięty do rozdzielni w domu  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Ja nie chciałem z kolei na dachu płaskim żeby nie robić słabego punktu na membranie. Wziąłem czerpnię i wyrzutnię od peflexa.

Od czasu do czasu przemyję elewację. 

A skrzynek nie masz od peflexa? Te ich uszczelki się nie sprawdzają?

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiem skąd Ci wyszło pięć skrętek z tego co napisałem ale ok


4 łączówki LSA to 40 łączeń / 8 w każdej skrętce = 5 skrętek.

----------


## agb

> Ja nie chciałem z kolei na dachu płaskim żeby nie robić słabego punktu na membranie. Wziąłem czerpnię i wyrzutnię od peflexa.
> 
> Od czasu do czasu przemyję elewację. 
> 
> A skrzynek nie masz od peflexa? Te ich uszczelki się nie sprawdzają?


Jakbyś zobaczył jak u mnie jest obrabiany każdy punkt na płaskim to byś nie miał obaw  :smile: 


Ja samym uszczelkom nie ufam. Tym bardziej, że nie zawsze idzie mieć 100% pewności, że na wszystkie 4 zaczepy rura weszła.

----------


## Owczar

Widziałem jak potrafią obrobić epdma, ale uznałem ostatecznie, że tak będzie prościej  :smile:  

To mnie zaskoczyłeś. Nie przymierzałem jeszcze tych króccy do rury, myślałem, że to wchodzi pewnie. Aczkolwiek też myślałem o jakiejś taśmie, ale raczej PCV aniżeli alu. Będę myślał potem, bo póki co myślę nad nawiewnikami. Ostatecznie KLN mnie rozczarowało fragmentem niemalowanej krawędzi...

----------


## marcin225

> 4 łączówki LSA to 40 łączeń / 8 w każdej skrętce = 5 skrętek.


Po pierwsze to na łączówce rozszyjesz 10 par. Po drugie pisałem o gniezdnikach 3-4 , a na każdy gniezdnik wchodzi po 10 łączówek LSA. Po trzecie przestań się dopierdalać i wyszukiwać po wszystkich tematach co kto może mieć nie tak  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

Jak kupiłem pięć gniezdnikow, do dostałem na 5 łączówek. Mam się awanturować?

Faktycznie, co do ilości pozajaczkowało mi się, że to nie 10 par ale par^2.




> Po trzecie przestań się dopierdalać i wyszukiwać po wszystkich tematach co kto może mieć nie tak


OK. Nie chcesz, to nie. Mi przydawało się wytykanie błędów moich czy ekip.

----------


## agb

Sprawdziłem swoją rozdzielnię, hager FP24TN2, a więc prawie 2x1. Może być ciasno  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Jak z głową zaplanujesz dasz radę  :smile:  

Ja każdy obwód i rozdzielacz planuję w visio a potem tylko połączenia. Daje mi to lepszy obraz i czas na przemyślenie.




Spinam teraz sekcje główne. Gięcie przewódów 16mm2 na małym promieniu jest dość męczące  :big grin:  Docelowo chce mieć gniazdka 3P na 32A w przyszłości, więc muszę dawać teraz z zapasem.


Kaizen, jeśli chodzi o skrętki i rozdzielacze, to planuję je łączyć jeden z drugim w drabinkę. Zaciskać po 2 w tulejce i dalej. Szkoda mi miejsca w rozdzielnie na rozdzielacze dodatkowe. Zaciśnięte w tulejce dają pewne połączenie. Więc będę sobie tak szedł od przekaźnika do przekaźnika. Dodatkowo tulejka pozwala mi dać koszulkę z opisem. Na cienkim kabelku od skrętki ciężko by było.

A jakie dajecie przekaźniki? Ja chcę dać Relpol  RM85 in rush. Cenowo wychodzą koło 22zł z podstawką. Ale przy 130-150 sztukach już robi się niemała kwota.

----------


## agb

Ja tego nie planuję, bo nie ja składam. Nie znam się na tym   :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Zaciskać po 2 w tulejce i dalej. Szkoda mi miejsca w rozdzielnie na rozdzielacze dodatkowe. Zaciśnięte w tulejce dają pewne połączenie. Więc będę sobie tak szedł od przekaźnika do przekaźnika. Dodatkowo tulejka pozwala mi dać koszulkę z opisem. Na cienkim kabelku od skrętki ciężko by było.


Przy przekaźnikach zaciskam linkę do sterowania (SSRy do podłogowki Fotek 40A) albo mam połączone na płytkach i podpinam goldpinami (plytki po 8 przekaźników SSR 2A dla oświetlenia). Ale co ze skrętkami rozprowadzonymi po domu? Masa przyda się chyba w każdej - więc tak chciałbym spiąć. Ale z możliwością rozpięcia, jakby trzeba było np. do szukać problemu. 3,3 i 5v też często się przyda.

----------


## agb

Zaległa rozdzielnica. Skoro Wy pokazaliście, to pokażę i ja  :big grin: 



Powoli wreszcie wychodzę ze styropianu. Woda do kuchni z cyrkulacją





A tak wykańczam przy oknach. Co ciekawe, płyta PIR jest idealnie prosta. Ale po przecięciu po grubości robi się mega banan. Podczas cięcia tak pręży, że potrafi pęknąć  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Uzbieralo się kabli  :big grin: 

Opisane?  :big tongue: 

Z czego rurki do wody?

----------


## agb

Kable opisane, a ostatnio nawet ponumerowane(nie wiem po co)  :big tongue: 

Rurki do wody PE-Xa, do CO PE-X/AL/PE, podłogówka PE-Xa. W hydraulicznym się śmieją, że chyba blok buduję na podstawie średnic CO  :big grin:  Ale PC wymaga przepływu 2m3/h więc zasilanie rozdzielaczy musi być odpowiednio duże.

----------


## marcin225

> Zaległa rozdzielnica. Skoro Wy pokazaliście, to pokażę i ja


Piankę daj tam nad rozdzielnicą w ten otwór bo Ci się poprzeciera izolacja na murze. Ja mam tylko numery na przewodach. Opisy potrafią być mylące  :big grin:  Teraz korzystając z kilku dni spokoju (rodzina u teściowej) poporządkowałem przewody i "orzezałem" te wysokoprądowe.

----------


## agb

Nic im raczej nie będzie, ale przy okazji dam  :big grin:

----------


## Robaczywy

> Szafa Eaton 2060x1000. Ale okazało się że będzie ciasno. Na szczęście udało się dopchnac po jednej szynie na dole i górze które zaslonia maskownice, ale idealne na zugi do rozszycia kabli.


Kawał szafy, dzięki.
Czekam na wycenę z firmy Kubiak, system Profit, ale aż taka duża chyba nie będzie potrzebna..chociaż...
Alarm już kupiłem z osobną obudową, bo będę montował na dniach, a rozdzielnica będzie po otynkownaiu kotłowni..czyli sam nie wiem jeszcze kiedy, ale pewnie koło lipca / sierpnia..

----------


## marcin225

Wczoraj przyszły panele  :big grin:  Cyrk niesamowity był bo oczywiście po majówce nie przyjechali pracownicy od elewacji i sam je rozpakowywałem. Panele są pakowane na stojąco i ok. Pierwszą grupę rozpakowałem bezproblemowo (pomijając fakt że ciężkie i nieporęczne) , drugą jak rozciąłem taśmę je spinająca to mi zaczęły "lecieć"  :big grin:  No i godzinę czasu stałem trzymając te panele bo oczywiście nikt się nie pojawił z sąsiadów w międzyczasie żeby mi pomóc. Szczęśliwie przyjechała sąsiadka i chwilę mi to przytrzymała że podjechałem autem i zblokowałem je zderzakiem.  Mimo słabego słońca 2 szt już z ciekawości sprawdziłem i w okolicach 40V dają. 
Do końca maja mam nadzieję, że mi na dachu to zamontują.

----------


## Robaczywy

No i mam wycenę szafy od Kubiaka, Rozmiar w/s/g 1600/750/400. Mieści się 10 szyn po 33 elementy, z tego wziąłem 5 szyn i 5 maskownic do upakowania elektryki i doł pusty, tam później wsadzę jakąś płytę montażową elektronikę. Cena to 1630zł za IP30, do IP54 dopłata 300zł, ale chyba to byłby przerost formy nad treścią.

----------


## Kaizen

> 5 szyn i 5 maskownic do upakowania elektryki i doł pusty, tam później wsadzę jakąś płytę montażową elektronikę.


Masz WLZ i uziom wprowadzony od góry rozdzielni?
Jak nie, to dajesz jak najbliżej (czyli na dole) zabezpieczenie, żeby ewentualne przepięcie z sieci nie hulało po całej rozdzielni indukując prąd w kablach i osprzęcie, tylko jak najkrótszą droga zostało uziemione.

----------


## agb

Co tu taka cisza?  :big grin: 

Takie pytanie mam. Moduł 8-16 przekaźnikowy z obciążalnością każdego z przekaźników 16A. Do tego grzałka 3kW. Podłączać ją pod przekaźnik, czy lepiej po drodze dołożyć stycznik? Wydaje mi się, że lepiej dodać stycznik, ale się nie znam  :big grin:

----------


## asolt

> Co tu taka cisza? 
> 
> Takie pytanie mam. Moduł 8-16 przekaźnikowy z obciążalnością każdego z przekaźników 16A. Do tego grzałka 3kW. Podłączać ją pod przekaźnik, czy lepiej po drodze dołożyć stycznik? Wydaje mi się, że lepiej dodać stycznik, ale się nie znam


Dobrze sie Tobie wydaje, zastosuj chociazby ten:
http://www.hager.pl/katalog-produkto...c225/11010.htm

----------


## Robaczywy

> Masz WLZ i uziom wprowadzony od góry rozdzielni?
> Jak nie, to dajesz jak najbliżej (czyli na dole) zabezpieczenie, żeby ewentualne przepięcie z sieci nie hulało po całej rozdzielni indukując prąd w kablach i osprzęcie, tylko jak najkrótszą droga zostało uziemione.


Dzięki, pewnie bym o tym nie pomyslał, a brzmi sensownie.

Tak mnie dzisiaj oświeciło patrząc na miejsce przyszłej instalacji zlewozmywaka, które prezentuje się o tak:




Czy to nie jest aby skopane? Górne króćce, ciepła i zimna woda, ok. Poniżej szary, odpływ od zlewozmywaka, może ciut wysoko, ale chyba tez ujdzie, ale to białe, to jak sądzę odpływ ze zmywarki, tylko czy on nie powinien być przy podłodze? a może zmywarki odpompowują wodę i nie ma to znaczenia?

----------


## Kaizen

> a może zmywarki odpompowują wodę i nie ma to znaczenia?


Zmywarka odpompowuje. Ściągnij dowolna instrukcję do zmywarki - będziesz miał rozrysowane. Zazwyczaj jednak podpina się do syfonu zlewozmywakowego.
Za to brakuje mi tu gniazdka do zmywarki - najwygodniej właśnie pod zlewem dać, żeby w razie czego łatwo wyciągnąć wtyczkę.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie praca wre, ale niestety mam także pełne ręce roboty. Kończenie detali przed tynkami.. Instalowanie puszek - ściągam zewnętrzna izolację przed montażem puszki, po jej zamontowaniu to wymaga o wiele więcej cierpliwości. Kupiłem pokrywki SIMET na puszki żeby zabezpieczyć podczas obrzutki tynkami. 

Hydraulik już 3 dzień walczy z kotłownią i nie widać końca. Narysowałem, namieszałem i trochę się głowi jak to zrobić estetycznie i dobrze. W czwartek wchodzi pompa ciepła, więc czasu coraz mniej  :sad:  

Tymczasem panowie od tynków zamontowali narożniki i listwy prowadzące.

----------


## agb

To u mnie podobnie  :big grin:  Powiedziałem żonie, że położę rurki w tydzień, w końcu to tylko rurki. Walczę już miesiąc  :big grin:  Rehau Rautitan Flex, flex jest tylko z nazwy i na filmikach. W praktyce to jak gięcie co najmniej rury PE40 grubościankowej. Do tego silka i kucie w niej...   :roll eyes: Od ~2 tyg mam wodę. Tzn. miałem od początku, tylko odkręcili mi zasuwę w drodze.

PC miała być w drugiej połowie maja, ale nie ma jej gdzie postawić narazie. Stoi i czeka na przywiezienie. Do tego znegocjowałem cenę, ale mam sobie hydraulicznie podłączyć sam...  :big lol:  :big lol:  Tym bardziej, że nie chciałem na PP. Na co mi to było  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Oszacowanie jakiegokolwiek czasu jest praktycznie niemożliwe na budowie. Czasem z pozoru prosta czynność zajmuje 2dni. Np wywijanie dylatacji ze ściany na wylewkę przed tynkami - nie klei się. Robię klejem na gorąco, ale muszę grzać wylewkę opalaraką, inaczej nie trzyma  :sad: 

A czemu tak unikasz rur PP? Jakiś konkretny powód?

----------


## agb

Całość robię na "elastycznych" rurach. Jak są elastyczne już pisałem  :big grin:  Ale już całość chcę mieć w jednym systemie. Poza tym CO idzie na rurach stabil, a te są o niebo lepsze. Gną się łatwo i trzymają kształt, gdyż mają wkładkę alu.

Im dłużej robię, tym mniej jestem przeciwny PP. Jedyna wada to chyba przewężenia jak się źle zgrzeje.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja też na podobnym etapie jestem. Czekam na tynkarza, ale już widze, że dupa z kolejnym terminem, bo leje i leje i znowu ciężarówka nie wjedzie. Jedyny plus, że miałem czas kotłownię przygotować i ją odrazu otynkuję.Moja pompa niestety jest zamówiona dopiero na koniec czerwca, nie wiem co sobie myślałem, nie umawiając tego w zeszłym roku.




> PC miała być w drugiej połowie maja, ale nie ma jej gdzie postawić narazie. Stoi i czeka na przywiezienie. Do tego znegocjowałem cenę, ale mam sobie hydraulicznie podłączyć sam... Tym bardziej, że nie chciałem na PP. Na co mi to było


Ja chyba odwrotnie, pójdę na łatwiznę, tzn doliczą mi 1600zł za wszelkie elementy potrzebne do spięcia pompy z resztą kotłowni, podłącznenie zasobnika CWU, zmiękczacza itp. Nie mam głowy myśleć nad tym, co musiałbym kupić - kwestię hydrauliki olałem całkowicie, w sensie, że zawierzyłem mój los hydraulikom, Co do rur PP, to własnie takie mam, zgrzewane PP. Wydaje mi się to dużo lepsze rozwiazanie niż skręcane pexy, no chyba, ze wyginane, to super opcja, ale na tamtym etapie w ogóle nie miałem świadomosci ich istnienia.  :big tongue: .

----------


## agb

Jeżeli chodzi o wodę to nie chciałem mieć żadnych łączeń w podłodze. Z PP bym się chyba zajechał. PeX-y mam "zaciskane".  
Żeby było łatwiej, do łazienek mam doprowadzoną wodę rurą 32, a otuliny 20 lub 30mm. Otulina od CO ma ponad 100mm średnicy  :big grin:  

Swoją drogą po raz kolejny wszedłem do hurtowni z ulicy i zobaczyłem jak w internecie jest "tanio". Otuliny kupiłem za 40% ceny znalezionej w internecie. Rury wavina co najmniej 20% niż kupowałem w internecie. Magnaplast też taniej. Zawory i siłowniki Afriso też znacznie taniej niż najlepsza znaleziona cena w necie.

----------


## Robaczywy

Fakt, że  te łączenia trochę mi nie dają spokoju, niby była zrobiona próba ciśnieniowa, niby zgrzane, więc jak jedna całość, no ale...

----------


## Owczar

Grube te otuliny  :big grin:  czemu aż takie? 

Możesz zdradzić gdzie lokalnie kupowałeś? Będę potrzebował otuliny kauczkowe armaflexa do rur jak już skończą kotłownię  :wink:

----------


## agb

Nie wiem czy mają kauczukowe. Kauczukowe armacella na rynny kupowałem w necie, ale możesz spróbować, bo mają duży wybór. Podeślę Ci na priv, bo nie chcą w detalu sprzedawać. Mi się udało, ale nie chcę żeby zaraz tam uderzyło nie wiadomo ile ludzi, bo nie mają na to czasu  :big grin: 

Otuliny takie grube, bo najpierw zamówiłem, a potem dopiero je zobaczyłem...  :big grin:  dałbym góra 20mm grubości ścianki. Ale zasilanie i powrót mam rurą fi40, więc i tam by było jakieś 80mm.

----------


## Owczar

Oki, będę wdzięczny za kontakt  :smile: 

A tak BTW, rynny poszły w elewację? Po co otulina? Do wyciszenia? 

Ja wszystko w podłodze dałem w styropianie, ale chcę zrobić kotłownię w armaflexie. Widzę, że nie tylko ja wydziwiam  :big grin: 

Uproszczony schemat kotłowni  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

To i ja się pożalę  :big grin:  Oczywiście jak 27 kwietnia zeszli na długi weekend z elewacji tak po dziś dzień ich nie ma. Na jutro mam już obiecane , że wchodzą ponownie ale 2 tygodnie prawie jakby nie patrzeć w plecy. Panele też leżą już zakurzone a słońce takie, że aż serce mnie boli. Dzisiaj powinien przyjść inwerter i w zasadzie mam wszystko, tylko pozostało zamontować na dachu i zgłosić. Myślałem , że do końca maja się wszystko ogarnie ale mam wątpliwości poważne w tym momencie już. 
Pompa działa, wylewki schną, wreszcie wilgotność z 99% spadła do 40-50 w budynku  :big grin:  . Za 2 dni robię test folii i się skończy wygrzewanie bo ciągnie kWh niemiłosiernie.

----------


## agb

Rynny (niskoszumowe rury kanalizacyjne) w elewację, otuliny żeby nie rosiły się. Nie wiem dlaczego miałyby się rosić, ale m.in M.A.G o tym pisał.

Trudno coś z tego schematu wyczytać  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Marcin225: a Ty jaka PC? Bo chyba nie pisałeś  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Właśnie też się zastanawiam nad ukryciem rynien w elewacji... zmieniłem ich położenie i z zewnątrz jest ok, ale od wewnątrz bardziej widać przez okna. Ale wydałem juz kasę na zwykłe i to byłaby kolejna kasa w błoto. Chyba, że jakiś sąsiad odkupi za pół ceny  :big grin: 

A jak łaczysz rury kanalizacyjne z odpływami rynien? 
Ale czemu miałyby się rosić jak będą w styropianie? 

Forum strasznie zmniejsza obrazki  :sad:  Ale w pełnym rozmiarze hydraulik też ma problem...

----------


## marcin225

> Marcin225: a Ty jaka PC? Bo chyba nie pisałeś


monoblock Bosch Compress 7000 9kW.  Powietrzna.

----------


## agb

> Właśnie też się zastanawiam nad ukryciem rynien w elewacji... zmieniłem ich położenie i z zewnątrz jest ok, ale od wewnątrz bardziej widać przez okna. Ale wydałem juz kasę na zwykłe i to byłaby kolejna kasa w błoto. Chyba, że jakiś sąsiad odkupi za pół ceny 
> 
> A jak łaczysz rury kanalizacyjne z odpływami rynien? 
> Ale czemu miałyby się rosić jak będą w styropianie? 
> 
> Forum strasznie zmniejsza obrazki  Ale w pełnym rozmiarze hydraulik też ma problem...


Ja nie mam poziomych rynien  :big tongue:  U mnie wszystko spływa wpierw na dach płaski, a z niego wpustami, które akurat pasują do rur kanalizacyjnych 110. Nie wiem skąd to roszenie. M.A.G-a trzeba by zapytać. Ale słyszałem o tym nie tylko od niego.




> monoblock Bosch Compress 7000 9kW.  Powietrzna.


A mówią, że u nas monobloków nie montują  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Kotłownia uruchomiona choć jeszcze nie gotowa.

Podłoga wyłożona do połowy płytkami bo nie mogłem wygrzać wylewki pod wylewkę cienkowarstwową  :sad: 

Pompa ciepła uruchomiona, ogrzewanie działa, CWU działa  :big grin: 
Został ciepły obwód do nagrzewnicy nawilżacza oraz ogrzewanie brodzika no i rzecz jasna izolacja. Myślę nad armaflexem 32mm ale matą samoprzylepną żeby ręcznie okleić wszystkie średnice. Mam tylko obawy jak taka gruba mata zachowa się na małych średnicach. 
Na olx gośc oferuje w dobrej cenie stąd pomysł na tą grubość. Bo w tej cenie miałbym normalnie 2 razy cieńszą. 








Z ciekawostek historii inwestorów  :big grin:  Hydraulik spędził w kotłowni 4 dni. W międzyczasie 2-3 razy "popsuło mu się auto" i nie dojechał. Deadline na montaż pompy był na zeszły czwartek, ustaliliśmy priorytety tak zeby możliwe było uruchomienie pompy. W środę koło 14 dzwonię żeby dopytać jak idzie, a tu lipa. Nie odbiera. I tak kolejne 5 razy do wieczora... Na miejscu wieczorem widzę, że się zawinął ze wszystkim. Zostawił tylko drabinę i rurki. Nie odbiera telefonu, a kotłownia nie dokończona. Rury od DZ kolidują z elementami wentylacji - godzina 19:30, a następnego dnia wpadają ludzie od pompy... Na szczęście udało się skontaktować z pompiarzami i zgodzili się dokończyć dzieło według mojego schematu i to w cenie montażu pompy - także tutaj ukłon w ich stronę  :wink:  
Od tamtej pory mam kontakt z hydraulikiem tylko smsowy. Dzisiaj kończy ciepły obwód patrząc na stan alarmu....
Z innych ciekawostek - wszystkie zawory, śrubunki, kolanka (bez pomp, wymiennika i rur) wyszły jakieś 5k po dobrych cenach. Kupowałem sam bo wycena od hydraulika z jego rabatmi prosto z hurtowni była o jakieś 30% wyższa...

----------


## Myjk

Ten wymiennik płytowy to do czego tam?
Aha, ta "skrzynia" nad niebieskim zbiornikiem to co to to?  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Do chłodzenia pasywnego ten wymiennik. Latem będę bypasował pompę ciepła i będzie osobna pompka widoczna na zdjęciu.

Ta skrzynka to clean box 250 thessli, w który będzie filtr kieszeniowy G4 przed reku. Za reku będzie drugi taki sam z filtrem F8. Jest jeszcze cool box 250 6 rzędowy przez które będę puszczał DZ, a w nim docelowo filtr węglowy.

----------


## marcin225

Ale nakombinowałeś Owczar  :big grin:  
U mnie dzisiaj wreszcie wrócili na elewację ...  Sam szef przyjechał robić to jestem dobrej myśli. Już mu zakomunikowałem , że nie wypuszczę z budowy do końca. Ogarnie elewację, w międzyczasie musi schodki wylać dwa do części mieszkalnej bo obecnie jest zjazd jak dla niepełnosprawnych. Jak to zrobi to  zabierze się za płytki podłogowe bo wreszcie z żoną wybraliśmy jakie chcemy. Zastanawia mnie czy zaraz po płytkach robić już gładzie czy też zaczekać na sam koniec. Z jednej strony zrobienie za wcześnie gładzi to ryzyko , że w czasie robienia łazienek, kuchni itp gdzieś poobijają, a z drugiej strony zostawienie tego na sam koniec wiąże się z zasyfieniem wszystkiego.

----------


## Owczar

W kotłowni 2,5x1,9 zmieściłem pompę ciepła, zbiornik 450l, clean box, cool box, reku thessla green 600V, 3 naczynia przeponowe, wymiennik i do wszystkiego udało się zachować wymaganą przestrzeń serwisową  :big grin:  No i jeszcze jest miejsce na agregat 6-8kW z AVR. Już przygotowałem nawet otwory na spaliny i dopływ powietrza  :wink:  

Ja bym robił gładzie teraz bez malowania. Jak uszkodzą to potem łatwo przetrzeć i pomalować.

----------


## Myjk

> Do chłodzenia pasywnego ten wymiennik. Latem będę bypasował pompę ciepła i będzie osobna pompka widoczna na zdjęciu.


bypas to rozumiem, ale wymiennik jaką funkcję w tej instalacji pełni? Przepraszam że tak dopytuję, ale ten schemat straszliwie nieczytelny. Mój wygląda tak:







> Ta skrzynka to clean box 250 thessli, w który będzie filtr kieszeniowy G4 przed reku. Za reku będzie drugi taki sam z filtrem F8. Jest jeszcze cool box 250 6 rzędowy przez które będę puszczał DZ, a w nim docelowo filtr węglowy.


Węglowy za reku to rozumiem, a skoro już ciśniesz wcześniej na takie filtry, to nie lepiej wszystko przed reku dać żeby się wymiennik nie syfił? Jaka cena tego coolboxa? Jakieś specjalne funkcje to posiada poza tym że ma zintegrowany filtr?  :big tongue:  Ja będę chciał zwykłą wodną chłodnicę kupić plus też skrzynkę kieszeniową do filtrowania. Dogrzewanie powietrza nawiewanego w zimie też sobie tym coolboxem (taaa) zaplanowałeś?

----------


## Owczar

Tutaj lepszy schemat:



Będzie służył do odbioru chłodu z DZ i podawał dalej schłodzona woda do ok 17-18 stopni będzie szła prosto na ścianę. Ale jeszcze wcześniej DZ będzie szło przez chłodnicę gdzie będzie chłodziło powietrze, a przede wszystkim redukowało wilgotność, co przy chłodzeniu pasywnym będzie w sumie dość krytycznym punktem. 

Logicznie byłoby dać wszystko przed reku... ale w centrali jest Filtr F5. Więc musiałbym dać jeszcze jeden clean box tak naprawdę i 3 stopnie zrobić przed centralą, a tak mam 3 stopnie, a drugim jest właśnie centrala. 

Ta chłodnica to w sumie najwydajniejsza chłodnica z małymi oporami jaką znalazłem - 6 rzędów, porządne przyłącza 3/4 cala. Puszczam przez nią DZ bez sprzęgła. Z tego też powodu nie mogę nią już grzać, bo płynie przez nią glikol, ale nie ubolewam nad tym, bo za całym uklładem będzie nawilżacz higroplus z nagrzewnicą wodną sterowaną bezpośrednio z reku. Więc zimą powietrze nawiewane bedzie miało zawsze zadaną wartość. 

W tym cool boxie chce dać filtr węglowy bo jest miejsce na filtr, więc nie potrzebuje dodatkowego boxa. 

O cenach nie mogę pisać tutaj, napiszę na PW. Dystrybutorzy strasznie pilnują by nikt nie oferował w dumpingowych cenach... Tak sam jak z reku. Nawet przez telefon ciężko dostać ifnormacje o rabacie przy zakupie reku. 600V kupiłem taniej niż katalogowe 300V.

----------


## Myjk

Dzięki. Z tymi cenami to jakiś absurd. Potem się dziwić że krążą legendy o WM za 25 tys.

----------


## Owczar

Instalatorzy dostają grube rabaty na centrale, a klientowi sprzedają wszystko po cenach katalogowych plus oczywiście koszty montażu. 

Choć mnie wentylacja w całości wyjdzie dużo drożej niż z montażem  :big grin:  Same nawiewniki ze skrzynkami wyjdą koło 4,5k, izolacje, nawilżacz, chłodnice, filtry, zawory...

W kuchni robię kombinowany wyciąg. Wyciąg szczelinowy w ścianie. Potem kanałem po zewnętrznej ścianie w górę, powrót do kuchni pod sufitem. Wentylator w spiżarni niskoobrotowy prądu stałego. Przepustnica z rozdzielaczem - smażenie ryby out na zewnątrz, normalna praca powrót do kuchni przez filtr węglowy.

----------


## Robaczywy

Muze przyznać Owczar, że Twój system robi wrażenie  :smile: .
Czy dla zachowania gwarancji na AirPacka trzeba zlecić montaż, czy można samodzielnie?

----------


## Owczar

Zamówiłem airpacka z podstawowym montażem. Podpięcie do istniejącej instalacji plus pomiary. Wyszło taniej niż Vat 23%, a pomiary będę miał w cenie  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Zadzwonił do mnie gość od pompy ciepła, że jestem w grafiku wpisanego na przyszly tydzień i czy wszystkoo aktualne...nie nie aktualne, tylko, ze to APIC, a już myślałem o PPC Inwerter, ale jesli może być miesiąc wcześniej i po przeliczeniu wyjdzie z 3 tysiące taniej, to biorę tego APICa 10kW, niech się dzieje! Tylko teraz muszę do wtorku podłączyć rozdzielacz DZ, przygotować roztwór glikolu, uszczelnić (dokręcić) rozdzielacze od podłogówki i zalać pętle. Pasuje tez kupić zmiękczacz, to odrazu wszystko pospinają i kotłownia będzie w zasadzie gotowa...dzisiaj powinna być otynkowana.

Czy podłogówkę zalewacie kranówą, czy jakieś inhibitory korozji itp? Po zrobieniu roztworu do DZ zostanie mi trochę inhibitora, mogę go dolać do podłogówki, czy bez sensu?

----------


## Owczar

Pompa az 10kW? Jakie masz OZC? 

Ja zalalem uklad CO woda destylowana z inhibitorami korozji. Nie mialem czasu badac tej ze studni, a koszt porzadnego badania byl podobny do zamowienia 600l wody. Mam uklad CO podlaczony ze zbiornikiem przeplywowym do CWU.

----------


## Robaczywy

OZC 7,7KW + CWU. Trochę przewymiarowana, ale róznica w cenie względen 9kW to 400zł, a chcę grzać 100% Co i CWU w taniej taryfie + wylewki 11cm (w sumie nie wiem czy grubość tu robi różnicę) Myslisz, że przegiąłem?
Woda destylowana najtaniej wychodzi mi z Auchan w 5l butelkach, na DZ potrzebuje 500l. Ile wchodzi na podłogówkę do rurki 16/2 / m?

----------


## Owczar

Przy takiej grubości wylewkach w sumie nie powinno być problemu. A czemu takie wysokie OZC? u mnie przy 158m2 przed optymalizacją wychodziło 5,6. Wziąłem inverter 8kW z modulacją od 5 do 8kW. Ale sporo rzeczy zmieniłem, w tym grubość styro na 25cm. 

Na podłogówkę znając wewnętrzną średnicę i długość łatwo policzyć. U mnie są rurki 6mm - ok 1,4km łącznie  :big grin: 

Ja zamówiłem wodę destylowaną - w Auchan to pewnie demineralizowana będzie. W demi-pol.pl brałem.  Przywieźli w zbiornku, zostawili zbiornik za kaucją. Transport w obie strony 50zł netto, a woda 27gr za litr. Niestety trochę syfu ze zbiornika poszło - w sensie rudej. Nie pomyślałem bo mogłem go wypłukać wcześniej.

----------


## Robaczywy

NIestety w mojej okolicy nie znalazłem żadnej firmy oferującej transport i wodę w beczce w dobrej cenie, ale destylowana vs demineralizowana chyba tu nie ma znaczenia, obie są tak samo czyste, a już na pewno na te potrzeby. dlaczego tyle wyszło - nie wiem, może garaż dwustnaowiskowy w bryle i taras nad nim robi swoje. W rzeczywistosci bedzie troche mniej, bo w podlodze jest ciut wiecej izolacji i tak samo ciut iwecej pojdzie na dach.

----------


## Kaizen

Destylowana jest kwaśna* (czyli żrąca) bo w czasie destylacji wchłania dużo CO2 i nie powinno się nią napełniać instalacji. Już lepiej kranówą.
A jak ktoś chce na bogato, to demineralizowaną. A zdrowy kompromis to przepuścić przez osmozę.

*Przykładowe źródło - ale wystarczy pogooglać, bo to powszechnie znany fakt i mechanizm.

----------


## agb

Panasonic to nawet podaje, że pH wody ma być 7-9.

----------


## Owczar

Najlepsza byłaby z odwróconej osmozy, ale nie zawsze w pobliżu można taką znaleźć, a sam transport może przekroczyć wartość. Destylowana, którą łałem miała PH 6,5. Nawet jeśli jeszcze spadło przed zalaniem, to samo PH reguluje inhibitor korozji.

PH kranówki też bywa różne, w dodatku zmienne...

----------


## Robaczywy

Do kranówki inhibitor można wlać, nie ma chyba przeciwwskazań?

----------


## Owczar

Z tego co mi mówił sprzedawca to nie ma przeciwskazań. Początkowo miałem napełniać kranówką, ale wodociąg się opóźniał i rozmawiałem z nim o kranówce. Potem instalator pompy odradził zalanie wodą ze studni głębinowej i stanęło na destylowanej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Najlepsza byłaby z odwróconej osmozy, ale nie zawsze w pobliżu można taką znaleźć, a sam transport może przekroczyć wartość.


Kupujesz filtr i sam sobie robisz. Jak nie zamierzasz sobie zainstalować w kuchni, to kupujesz RO3 (tzw. akwarystyczna).

----------


## Owczar

W sumie dobry patent, choc juz zalane destylowana. 

Mam jeszcze w planie PH zmierzyc i jak cos dodam troche wodorotlenku sodu zeby uzysjac te PH8-9. 

Wpadla ekipa od tynkow 2 dni sprycowania i czekamy okolo tygodnia. 

Zatem ostatnie zdjecia przed balaganem...







Udalo sie uruchomic i grzanie i chlodzenie. Z efektu poki co jestem zadowolony  :wink:  Wymiennik 35kW, ale przy tej delcie temp naprawde swietnie sobie radzi. Przy temp dolnego zrodla ok 12 stopni mam 13 stopni na rozdzielaczu na wejsciu. 
Delta temp na wejsciu i wyjsciu z CO przy chlodzeniu ok 5-6 stopni - przeplyw ok 1,5-1,8m3/h.

----------


## Robaczywy

Hej, zdjęcia wsysło.
W dzienniku wrzuciłem moje tynki, ogólnie bardzo fajnie.

----------


## Owczar

Tynki cementowo wapienne?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Tynki cementowo wapienne?


Nie wiem czy to do mnie? Ja mam Knauf Diamant, a w łazienkach, pralni i kotłowni jakiś Caparol CW.

Wczoraj ekipa zamontowała PC i uruchomiła kotłownię.
Od wczoraj cisnienie glikolu spadło z 3 do 2,2 bara, ale gość mówił że tak może być i się nie przejmować, więc narazie się nie przejmuję  :big tongue: 
temp DZ dzisiaj 7 stopni. Zasilanie podłogówki 29, powrót 22. Wygrzewanie rozpoczęte.

----------


## Owczar

Tak, pytanki było do Ciebie o tynki  :smile: 

A ile na powrocie do DZ? 

Masz zamontowane automatyczne odpowietrzniki na DZ? U mnie przy pionowych ciśnienie spadało podobnie przez 2 dni. 
Jakie masz naczynie przeponowe na DZ? Zanim kupiłem swoje to się nasłuchałem i nadzwoniłem... Zwykłe się nie nadaje do glikolu. Solarne już lepiej, ale doradca tecnniczny zalecił 33l do CWU, które ma wytrzymać najdłużej.

----------


## Myjk

Do mnie się apic nie odezwało.  :sad: 

Ps. Mocno hałasuje ta pompa?

----------


## Owczar

Pompiarze już chyba tak mają. Dzwoniłem, pisałem... niestety wychodzi na to że to inwestor jest teraz pragnieniem.

----------


## Myjk

> Pompiarze już chyba tak mają. Dzwoniłem, pisałem... niestety wychodzi na to że to inwestor jest teraz pragnieniem.


Teraz to chyba wszyscy wykonawcy są sprite. Firmy od basenów też się nie mogłem od lutego doprosić żeby przyjechali. Już mi dupy raz dali, nie dojechali przed wylewkami. Przedwczoraj zapytałem nieśmiało czy się tym zajmą czy mam szukać innego wykonawcy, to dzisiaj już się zjawili. Widać tylko napastliwość, acz też nie zawsze, zadziała.  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Dopiero teraz widzę zdjęcia.

Elegancki panel. 

Pompy obiegowe były w cenie?

----------


## marcin225

Ja tam widzę za głęboko osadzone puszki  :big grin:   chyba , że ściana nierówna i tak wyszło. 
Czerwiec już a ja jestem w czarnej d... z robotami  :big grin:  Masakra ile razy dziennie trzeba dzwonić żeby w końcu po 1-2 tygodniach ktoś się pojawił na robocie. 
Jutro mam nadzieję w związku z deszczem mi schody wyleją między garażem a częścią mieszkalną (całe 2) to będę mógł stolarza wreszcie zaprosić na pomiary. Już się boję ile na schody będę czekał. Facet od kuchni po dziś dzień się nie odezwał z projektem, chyba zaproszę innego a temu powiem żeby wyp... jak w końcu się ogarnie bo już mi zaczynają wszyscy na nerwy działać :/

----------


## Robaczywy

> Tak, pytanki było do Ciebie o tynki
> 
> A ile na powrocie do DZ?
> 
> Masz zamontowane automatyczne odpowietrzniki na DZ? U mnie przy pionowych ciśnienie spadało podobnie przez 2 dni.
> Jakie masz naczynie przeponowe na DZ? Zanim kupiłem swoje to się nasłuchałem i nadzwoniłem... Zwykłe się nie nadaje do glikolu. Solarne już lepiej, ale doradca tecnniczny zalecił 33l do CWU, które ma wytrzymać najdłużej.


Czyli tak gipsowy utwardzony knauf diamant, + CW w mokrych pomieszczeniach. Szef ekipy pozytywnie mnie zaskoczył na koniec, bo jak juz sie zbierali, a ja byłem zadowolony, że gładzi nie musze robić, to powiedział, że jeszcze wpadną przeszlifować  :smile: 

Ile mam na powrocie DZ nie wiem, dzisiaj rano na szybko strzeliłem fotkę przed pracą, i wiem tyle co na zdjęciu. Wieczorem będę rozgryzał sterownik. Swoją drogą logiczne by było,  żeby w miejscu gdzie pokazuje temperaturę freonu była temperatura powrotu DZ.
Odpowietrzniki DZ mam na rozdzielaczu i chyba tyle,  ale nie wiem czy to automatyczne. Nie szukałem naczynia jakoś specjalnie, wziąłem zwyczajne, jakie mi dali, czyli  CIMM ACS 18 L. Zwykłe nie jest zalecane z jakiego powodu? Korozja chyba bardziej grozi przy zwykłej wodzie niż przy glikolu z inhibitorami, ale tak jak mówię, w tej kwesti nie wnikałem w szczegóły.




> Do mnie się apic nie odezwało.
> 
> Ps. Mocno hałasuje ta pompa? "


Pan Sebastian z którym wcześniej się kontaktowałem, wczoraj u mnie odebrął kilka telefonów od klientów. Daj zna na priv na jaki masz numer telefonu do nich.
Pompa chodzi cicho, oczywiście słychac ją, ale coś jak lodówka. Bynajmniej nie ruska  :big tongue:

----------


## Myjk

> Pan Sebastian z którym wcześniej się kontaktowałem, wczoraj u mnie odebrął kilka telefonów od klientów. Daj zna na priv na jaki masz numer telefonu do nich.
> Pompa chodzi cicho, oczywiście słychac ją, ale coś jak lodówka. Bynajmniej nie ruska


Po napisaniu na forum postanowiłem zadzwonić, gadałem z miłą Panią, mają mojego maila i ponoć czeka w kolejne na odpowiedź.

Ktoś już może wyceniał zewnętrzne balustrady balkonowe? Mi wycenił lokals na 4900 zł netto za 7mb balustrady do tego małą balustrada do okna balkonowego 1mb za 1400 zł netto -- trampki mi spadły. To tyle kosztuje aż?  :big tongue:

----------


## Robaczywy

Zależy co chcesz mieć, jeśli to np. szkło samonośne to tak, tyle to kosztuje. Chciałem takie nawet, jak jeszcze cen nie znałem  :smile: , a potrzebuję 40mb

----------


## Myjk

> Zależy co chcesz mieć, jeśli to np. szkło samonośne to tak, tyle to kosztuje. Chciałem takie nawet, jak jeszcze cen nie znałem , a potrzebuję 40mb


Nie, zwykłe stalowe sztachety.

----------


## Owczar

Za 1.5m balustrady place jakieś 1700zl z montażem.

----------


## agb

> Ja tam widzę za głęboko osadzone puszki   chyba , że ściana nierówna i tak wyszło. 
> Czerwiec już a ja jestem w czarnej d... z robotami  Masakra ile razy dziennie trzeba dzwonić żeby w końcu po 1-2 tygodniach ktoś się pojawił na robocie. 
> Jutro mam nadzieję w związku z deszczem mi schody wyleją między garażem a częścią mieszkalną (całe 2) to będę mógł stolarza wreszcie zaprosić na pomiary. Już się boję ile na schody będę czekał. Facet od kuchni po dziś dzień się nie odezwał z projektem, chyba zaproszę innego a temu powiem żeby wyp... jak w końcu się ogarnie bo już mi zaczynają wszyscy na nerwy działać :/


Dla pocieszenia powiem Ci, że ja też  :big grin:  Za max 4 msc chce się wprowadzić, a nie mam jeszcze: dachu (brakuje blachy), rynien, elewacji, bramy garażowej, drzwi (nawet nie wybrane), nieskończone CO i można być jeszcze długo wymieniać  :big grin: 

Po długiej walce z wod-kan-co mam wreszcie wylewki. Tzn. bez garażu i kotłowni, bo już się nie wyrobiłem, a chciałem w reszcie domu móc mieć zrobione pomiary. Za garaż + kotłownię od tygodnia się zabrać nie mogę  :big grin:  Wylewki wyszły 8-10cm na dole i 7-8cm na górze. Nie obyło się bez przygód - 3h po rozpoczęciu telefon od ekipy, że siatka rurkę przebiła  :Mad:  Szybka akcja i udało się naprawić. Narazie trzyma ciśnienie...



Chwilowo bawię się trochę zabawkami od automatyki, zanim oddam je do montażu. Kabelki idą jak idą, bo chciałem szybko uruchomić  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

To ja też mam na pociszenie parę wątków  :big grin: 

Ekipa od tynków weszła w zeszłym tygodniu, ale przestraszyli się ilości puszek - choć wcale nie jest ich tak dużo, większość pojedyńcze. Musiałem sam obsadzić...

Nie zdążyłem zalać wylewką cienkowarstwową ogrzewania w kuchni, łazienkach i wiatrołapie. Podczas sprzątania uszkodzono jedną rurkę w łazience...
Sufit z rurkami do chłodzenia chcieli otynkować przez siatkę i nie poszło. Zostały miejsca z pustką - po ich wyjściu w sobotę zrywałem całość zanim zaschło. Niestety też uszkodziłem rurkę jak skrobałem miejsca gdzie tynku było grubo... 

Zatem 2 zgrzewy. Umówiony hydraulik, zamówione złączki 6mm... Przesyłka wysłana priorytetem w piątek nie dotarła do środy - tracking stał w miejscu nadania. Musiałem jechać dzień przed 60km w jedną stronę po głupie złączki, bo kolejny termin hydraulik miał za 2 tygodnie!.

Podsumowałem koszt kotłowni nie wliczając pompy ciepła - takiego rachunku się nie spodziewałem. 
Śrubunki, zaworki, złączki, rury, naczynia wzbiorcze itd - 5100
Pompa obiegowa do chłodzenia pasywnego 500
Robocizna 2000
Zbiornik CWU 4300
Woda do napełnienia układu 250
Zawory trójdrożne 1800 
Wymiennik 560 

Zostały mi jeszcze otuliny do zrobienia.

----------


## agb

Dobrze, że mam sklep pod nosem, więc 20 min i byłem że złaczką z powrotem  :smile:  dobrze tylko , że zaciskarki nie oddałem  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

No ja niestety nawymyślałem i teraz muszę kombinować  :sad:  Niestety kamienie do zgrzewania są niedostępne w PL. Więc jestem skazany na instalatora. Ale muszę pomyśleć nad obejściem tego problemu, bo na przyszłość trzeba się zabezpieczyć w końcu  :wink: 

Będziesz miał osobną rodzielnię na sterownik? Czy tylko tymczasowa konstrukcja?

Mi sąsiad sprzedał fajny patent na rozszycie skrętek. Odwrócone patchpanele. Do każdego punktu mam skrętkę, a użyję pewnie 2-3 kabelki. Zarobię je rj45, wepnę w patch panel i z niego sobie będę wychodził już do rozdzielni. Zarobienie skrętki to 2 minuty, a 8 kabelków gotowe na połączenie  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Ta rozdzielnia, to tylko żeby w domu się pobawić. Wszystko trafi go głównej, gdzie mam nadzieję się zmieści.

Ja też mam te rury trochę nawymyślane, ale na szczęście w pobliżu sklep z materiałem i narzędziami do wypożyczenia. Inaczej sama zaciskarka to >5k pln.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Mi sąsiad sprzedał fajny patent na rozszycie skrętek. Odwrócone patchpanele. Do każdego punktu mam skrętkę, a użyję pewnie 2-3 kabelki. Zarobię je rj45, wepnę w patch panel i z niego sobie będę wychodził już do rozdzielni. Zarobienie skrętki to 2 minuty, a 8 kabelków gotowe na połączenie


Dobre, kupuję.



Wygrzewam podłogówkę, a w każdym razie próbuję. Wczoraj wieczorem , czyli po około 48h od odpalenia miałem takke parametry:



Chyba całkiem spoko, ale zastanawiam się jak to działa, bo zadana temperatura powrotu DZ to 28, pompa powoli dąży do osiągnięcia tej wartości, ale dlaczego stopniowo przez tyle godizn zwiększa pomalutku temperaturę zasilania DZ, a nie puści od razu ze 40 stopni?

Czy spręzarka może sobie chodzić non stop przez kilkadziesiąt godzin?
Nie żebym narzekał, ale to chyba dość dziwne, że temp DZ utrzymuje się na poziomie 6-7 stopni?

Rozdzielacz DZ mimo opakowania w armaflex jest cały zroszony, rury dobiegowe do/od pompy również.

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli nie masz specjalnego programu do wygrzewania podłogówki to powinna od razu (choć to niezalecane i powinno się robić krokami). 

Podłogówkę masz liczoną na temp powrotu? Ja mam ogrzewanie ścienne liczone na temp zasilania z deltą 10 stopni. 

Próbowałeś grzać CWU? Ile czasu potrzebuje? Moja 8kW ogrzała CWU od 18 do 45 stopni w jakąś 1h15min. 

Temp zasilania dość wysoka jak na poziome źródło, ale w sumie mieliśmy trochę słonecznych dni. Choć po kilku godzinach mimo wszystko przy 11kW może spaść. 

Ja mam 240m pionowego źródła plus 30m dobiegów i po 4h temp spada do 8 stopni. Deltę na DZ mam ok 5-5,5 stopnia. Trochę spora, ale żeby zmniejszyć musiałbym dać większą pompkę - producent deklaruje że może to zrobić, ale nie poleca tego rozwiązania, bo energochłonność tej większej będzie prawie 2 razy większa. 

Jeśli chodzi o wykraplanie, to rosa zawsze będzie. Ja u siebie planuję 32mm armaflexa na te rury.

Dodano:
Jeśli chodzi o ocenę pracy pompy to przydałaby się temp powrotu do DZ 
Jakie masz pompy obiegowe? Jaka łączna długość DZ?
Przed uruchomieniem pompy warto byłoby odpowietrzyć DZ pompą z otwartym zbiornikiem. Np ruską pompą z allegro zanużoną w wiadrze. Wtedy przepuszczasz każdą pętlę z osobna i pozbywasz się powietrza.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Jeśli nie masz specjalnego programu do wygrzewania podłogówki to powinna od razu (choć to niezalecane i powinno się robić krokami).


Programu nie mam, robię to w ten sposób, że zadałem 28 stopni na powrocie GZ i czekam aż osiągnię tę temperaturę, później zwiekszę o 2 stopnie itd. Co prawda jestem około 3 miesiące po wylewkach, więc jako tako już przeschło. Na chwilę obecna nie mam możliwości sterowania w funkcji tmeperatury zasilania GZ - mają mi to odblokować. Kolejna sprawa to temperatura powrotu DZ - nie wiem co to za filozofia producenta, ale nie pokazują tej wartości w sterowniku -  po uruchomieniu modułu do zdalnego dostępu mają mi to wyciągnąć i będzie widoczne w aplikacji. 
Instalator i producent twierdzą, ze sterowanie w funkcji zasilania GZ jest niemiarodajne i lepiej w funkcji temp powrotu, ale rzeczywiście w projekcie podłogówki jest podana tmeperatura zasilania. Narazie chyba nie będę się spinał, niech to pochodzi torchę czasu, wylewka i tynki całkiem wyschną, to zobaczymy. Tem zasilania i powrotu wzrast o okolo 4 stopnie dziennie - z jakiegoś powodu pompa nie wrzuca odrazu na maksa temp zasilania.

DZ to 800mb w 4 pętlach z Pe40. Odpowietrzone dokladnie tak jak mówisz, ruska pompa w mauserze z glikolem i po jednej pętli odpowietrzone.
Pompę GZ mam Grundfoss 25/60 elektorniczną, a DZ to będe musiał sprawdzić bo nie pamiętam.

zasobnika CWU jeszcze nie zalalismy wodą - narazie nie ma takiej potrzeby.

Podliczyłem koszt uruchomienia pompy ciepła

2376 rury kolektora (800mb PE40)
160 otulina na rury
1032 rozdzielacz DZ
2100 glikol do DZ
332 woda demineralizowanan do DZ
196 inhibitor korozji do DZ
16150 pompa ciepła APIC 10CGW + sterownik pokojowy i zewnętrzny + moduł do zdalnego sterowania + montaż kotłowni
3600 pompy obiegowe, rury, kształki, zawory - akcesoria do kotłowni
2800 zasobnik CWU 400l z dużą wężownicą

W sumie prawie 29tys, czyli udało się zmieścić w zakładanych 30tys.

----------


## marcin225

Bez programu wygrzewania jest d... obecnie. U mnie w powietrznej nie ma szans uzyskać temperatury zasilania wyższej niż powiedzmy 32 stopnie bo pompa jest inwerterowa i sprężarka nie będzie pracowała z pełną mocą . Dlatego robią te programy wygrzewania bo wtedy jest inaczej i wymusza na sprężarce wyższą moc.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlatego robią te programy wygrzewania bo wtedy jest inaczej i wymusza na sprężarce wyższą moc.


Tyle, że AFAIK w przypadku braku zasilania taki program jest przerywany. A u mnie chyba jeszcze nie było miesiąca bez wyzerowania zegara w mikrofali. Więc taki program o kant rzyci potłuc, jak nie potrafi kontynuować po zaniku napięcia.

----------


## agb

> Bez programu wygrzewania jest d... obecnie. U mnie w powietrznej nie ma szans uzyskać temperatury zasilania wyższej niż powiedzmy 32 stopnie bo pompa jest inwerterowa i sprężarka nie będzie pracowała z pełną mocą . Dlatego robią te programy wygrzewania bo wtedy jest inaczej i wymusza na sprężarce wyższą moc.


jak jej ustawisz wyższą, to czemu by miała tyle nie osiągnąć?

----------


## Owczar

Robaczywy, Twoja pompa pracuje z najwyższą mocą, ale nie będzie w stanie dać max temp na wyjściu gdy na wejściu będzie niska. Musi powoli wygrzac wylewki. Znając przepływy w GZ i temp wyjścia wejścia można obliczyć max delte na podstawie mocy pompy. Jak będziesz miał na powrocie 25 to na wyjściu będzie powiedzmy max 35 stopni.

Każde ogrzewanie liczone jest na temp zasilania w sumie. Temp powrotu jest ważna ale nie do sterowania. 

U mnie kotłownia z pompą i zbiornikiem cwu koło 53k. Wszystkie elementy metalowe z mosiądzu, zawory calido, sterowane belimo, pompki wilo oraz Grundfos.

----------


## marcin225

> jak jej ustawisz wyższą, to czemu by miała tyle nie osiągnąć?


No nie osiągnie bo masz czujnik zewnętrzny temperatury. Do tego moc sprężarki np w +7 jest 3.4 kw zamiast 9 w -7. Chyba że to tcap i one zawsze mają 9kw. Pompy inwerterowe moduluja moc sprężarki w zależności od temp. Na zewnątrz.  Teraz przykładowo jak pozamykałem okna i przy 32 stopniach w podłodze w budynku było 21-22 stopnie i generalnie gorąco jak dla mnie. Okresy przejściowe są najgorsze dla pomp ciepła.

----------


## agb

Ale czujnik zewnętrzny nie jest używany wtedy, gdy grzejesz według krzywej? IMO jak ustawisz prostą, to powinno dawać na zasilaniu tyle, ile ustawiłeś. 

Dziwne dla mnie jest to co piszesz o inwerterze. One faktycznie modulują moc, ale w zależności od zapotrzebowania. Wolniejszy odbiór = mniejsza moc. Bo jak, przy 30o będziesz grzać CWU z mocą 1kW?  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Ja mam u siebie inwerter, ale mogę na nim wymusić dowolne temperatury. 

Wyłączam czujnik temp wenętrznej. ustawiam temp w pomieszczeniu 35 stopni, do tego zmieniam krzywą na grzejniki i ograniczam max temp zasilania GZ. W ten sposób mogę wymusić na wejściu dowolną temparaturę. I tak teraz wygrzewam sobie tynki temp 29 stopni. Dodatkowo w garażu klimatyzator do osuszania. Po tygodniu mam wilgotność w tynkach od 0,6 do 0,8.

----------


## marcin225

> Ale czujnik zewnętrzny nie jest używany wtedy, gdy grzejesz według krzywej? IMO jak ustawisz prostą, to powinno dawać na zasilaniu tyle, ile ustawiłeś. 
> 
> Dziwne dla mnie jest to co piszesz o inwerterze. One faktycznie modulują moc, ale w zależności od zapotrzebowania. Wolniejszy odbiór = mniejsza moc. Bo jak, przy 30o będziesz grzać CWU z mocą 1kW?


Grzanie cwu to inna bajka no i nie zapominaj że powierzchnia wężownicy jest nieco mniejsza niżcałej podłogówki w domu.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Robaczywy, Twoja pompa pracuje z najwyższą mocą, ale nie będzie w stanie dać max temp na wyjściu gdy na wejściu będzie niska. Musi powoli wygrzac wylewki. Znając przepływy w GZ i temp wyjścia wejścia można obliczyć max delte na podstawie mocy pompy. Jak będziesz miał na powrocie 25 to na wyjściu będzie powiedzmy max 35 stopni.
> 
> Każde ogrzewanie liczone jest na temp zasilania w sumie. Temp powrotu jest ważna ale nie do sterowania. 
> 
> U mnie kotłownia z pompą i zbiornikiem cwu koło 53k. Wszystkie elementy metalowe z mosiądzu, zawory calido, sterowane belimo, pompki wilo oraz Grundfos.


Ok, czyli wszystko wydaje się być w porządku. Ciekaw jestme jak to dzisiaj będzie wyglądało.

----------


## Busters

Marcin225 o czym Ty piszesz? Moc sprezarki w wyzszych temp jest mniejsza bo COP jest duzo mniejszy. Ja wygrzawalem wylewki w lecie jak bylo 30stopni i w podloge szlo ponad 40 stopni.

----------


## Busters

Cop jest duzo wiekszy*

----------


## marcin225

> Marcin225 o czym Ty piszesz? Moc sprezarki w wyzszych temp jest mniejsza bo COP jest duzo mniejszy. Ja wygrzawalem wylewki w lecie jak bylo 30stopni i w podloge szlo ponad 40 stopni.


No jak dajesz program wygrzewania to nie ma problemu.

----------


## agb

Zwykłe panasonici też mają podaną maksymalną moc przy +7. One w zasadzie tylko przy +7 osiągają deklarowaną moc. Nie będę się kłócić, bo, mam nadzieję, za 2 tygodnie uruchomię i sam się przekonam. Tylko u mnie T-CAP.

----------


## marcin225

> Zwykłe panasonici też mają podaną maksymalną moc przy +7. One w zasadzie tylko przy +7 osiągają deklarowaną moc. Nie będę się kłócić, bo, mam nadzieję, za 2 tygodnie uruchomię i sam się przekonam. Tylko u mnie T-CAP.


Może jakby zmienić na prostą krzywą grzewczą to jest inaczej  :big grin:   Faktem jest, że bez programu wygrzewania 45 stopni w podłodze to się obecnie chyba nie uzyska , a już na pewno nie u mnie. Nastawiłem na 26 stopni w środku i w nocy (miesiąc temu ) jak było 6-7 stopni dawało koło 36 w podłogę a w dzień przy 12 stopniach już koło 30. Temperatura była w miarę stała w okolicach tych 21 stopni. Fakt że okna otwarte i 1/4 budynku nie ocieplona była.  Ja na program wygrzewania nie mogłem dać bo mam bufor dodatkowo 100l.

----------


## agb

Zaraz, zaraz, to ustawianiu, której temp. Ty mówisz?   :big grin:  Bo ja o temperaturze zasilania ustawionej według prostej. Czyli niezależnie od temp. wewnątrz i na zewnątrz idzie w podłogę ustawiona temperatura. A Ty chyba masz krzywą i w dodatku sterujesz jakimś termostatem w pokoju na podstawie temperatury powietrza    :big grin:

----------


## Busters

> No jak dajesz program wygrzewania to nie ma problemu.


Nie daje programu wygrzewania. Ustawiam krzywa.

----------


## marcin225

No to chyba źle to ustawiłem  :big grin:  No nic to, będzie jeszcze czas się pobawić  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

A ja sobie zakupiłem Seek Thermal Compact do audytu izolacji  :big grin: 

Ale główny cel to wykrywanie rurek w ścianie.. 

Działa to nadspodziewanie dobrze. Na widoku z okna z klikudziesięciu metrów widać, które auta niedawno zaparkowały itd.

----------


## Robaczywy

Zawitalem rano na budowę, a tu klops, nie ma prądu.. Szybkie śledztwo wykazało że PC wywala roznicowke. Na szczęście okazało się że to nie PC sama w sobie tylko pompa obiegowa DZ. Przypuszczam, że zaszkodziła jej wilgoć. Ta była marki Orka. Czy polecacie jakąś konkretną? Grundfoss 25-80 to majątek.

----------


## Owczar

LFP Leszno - choć gdybym miał wybierać brałbym grundfosa. Wydajesz środki raz na długi czas. 

Niby LFP to ten sam korpus itd, ale coś mi nie do końca pasuje. Mam LFP 25-80 w pompie ciepła do GZ, ale coś nie mogę uzyskać przepływów jak na mniejszej Grundfoss 25-60, która ma pompować GZ do chłodzenia pasywnego.

----------


## Robaczywa

Chyba trzeba będzie zainwestowac, a jeszcze zapytam czy masz tę pompę sterowaną elektronicznie? Bo elektronikę na DZ instalator mI odradzal właśnie ze względu na roszenie.

----------


## Owczar

Tak, sterowana elektronicznie. Taka była w pompie ciepła. PPC takie stosuje podobno od lat. Choć na dobrą sprawę to nie wiem po co elektronika przy DZ. 

Tak BTW na DZ mam identyczną LFP 25-80 i też te przepływy nie do końca mnie satysfakcjonują. Do grundfosa musiałbym dopłacić 700zł za obie pompy, bo byłby to zakup jednostkowy bez rabatu i się zastanawiam czy nie trzeba było dopłacić. Póki delty temp są w normie, więc zostawiam, ale będę obserwował. W raziecz czego mają zmieniać na mocniejsze modele.

----------


## Owczar

Jeszcze może zadzwoń do WILO i zapytaj czy mają coś ciekawego w ofercie do DZ. Może ze stałym wydatkiem będzie tańsza nawet.

----------


## Myjk

Ura! APIC się odezwał wczoraj.  :big tongue:  Takie wypracowanie dostałem że ciężko ogarnąć.  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Może czytają forum  :big grin: 

Kiedyś o jednej z firm instalatorskich napisałem komentarz na google. Dzwoniłem do nich z 4 razy, pisałem. Za każdym razem obiecywali, że  w ciągu 2 dni będzie oferta. Napisałem szczerą opinię, że najwyraźniej klient, który chce wydać u nich 60k nie jest zbyt interesujący bo po 4 telefonach, 3 mailach i miesiącu czasu nikt nie przesłał oferty. 

Po tej opinii miałem min 1 telefon dziennie od tej firmy.

----------


## Robaczywy

Właśnie dzwoniłem, wtym momencie maja juz tylko elektroniczne do DZ, ale twierdzą ze nie ma się czego bać, wezmę chyba z serii Pico nr. katalogowy 4215517.

----------


## Owczar

W sumie dobra cena. Brałbym ją nawet zamiast grundfosa. 

Coś gość wspominał, że chyba przepisy wymusiły elektroniczne w ciepłownictwie...

----------


## Robaczywy

Wstrzymałem się z wymianą pompki, bo dostałem olśnienia, że prawdopodobnie zawilgła i dlatego wywala mi różnicówkę. W poniedziałek montuję na tydzień osuszacz w kotłowni, bo okno się nie otwiera i inaczej będzie schło i schło w nieskończoność. Jeśli ta pompka rusyz to już ją zostawię aż naprawde padnie.

Teraz robi się zabudowa poddasza, a konkretnie profile i zabudowa K-G koło okien, potem piana, a potem reszta profli, Ile +- płacicie za robociznę na poddaszu?

----------


## Owczar

Jest to niegłupia opcja. Ja też osuszałem kotłownię, bo się lało z rur DZ. 

Aczkolwiek pompka powinna być odporna na takie warunki.

A teraz coś dla niedowiarków. Swego czasu trwała dyskusja nt bezwładności ogrzewania ściennego itd. 

Dzisiaj zaopatrzony w seek thernal postanowiłem zrobić test. 

Wieczorem - 19:30 temp ścian wynosiła ok 22 stopnie. Równo o 19:30 włączyłem ogrzewanie - temp zasilania CO 34 stopnie. 

Po pół godziny obraz ściany wyglądał tak:




Na innej ścianie gdzie tynk jest cieńszy wyglądało to tak po ok 45min:


Po 1,5h rurki stały się mniej widoczne, bo temp całej ściany się podniosła:



Temp odczuwalna w pomieszczeniu była już zdecydowanie wyższa (nie mam termometru żeby zmierzyć).

Po 1,5h ściana na zewnątrz wyglądała tak (brak izolacji)



Zatem aby odczuć zmianę ściana nie musi nagrzać się w całym przekroju. Czyli instalator nie mijał się z prawdą opisując działanie systemu. 

Dzięki ogrzewaniu tynki CW udało się wysuszyć w tydzień (2 warstwa). Wilgotność wahała się od 0,5 do 0,7 procenta w zależności od pomieszczenia. W garażu dodatkowo osuszacz. Szlichtę wykonano w 2 dni, a w chwili odbioru w niektorych miejscach można było ścierać piasek. Po nałożeniu szlichty dzisiaj pierwszy raz włączyłem CO. 

Póki co, system zapowiada się ciekawie, choć samo ogrzewanie podłogowe wyjątkowo upierdliwe w wykonastwie. 2 warstwy wylewki  :sad:  Ale jeśli będzie działać tak jak teraz, to jest tego warte.

----------


## agb

Ostatnie zdjęcie nie działa  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Super sprawa ta kamerka, widzę, że cena też w miare przyzwoita :smile: 

Profile zostały położone pod moją nieobecność, narazie pod dwoma oknami i nie jestem do końca zadowolony. W tej konfiguracji płyta nad oknem pójdzie w dół, a chcę żeby była lekko w górę lub przynajmniej równolegle do podłogi.

----------


## agb

AFAIK górna powinna iść równolegle, a dolna prostopadle do podłogi. Tylko przy dolnej nie ma chyba na to miejsca..

----------


## Robaczywy

Dokładnie, przy dolnej niestety brak miejsca i tak musi zostać, ale górna do poprawki.

----------


## Owczar

Na ostatnim foto jest ściana o temp 20 stopni bez widocznych cieplejszych i zimniejszych punktów  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> Super sprawa ta kamerka, widzę, że cena też w miare przyzwoita


Do szwagra już leci taka kamera za $700, 320x240 0.3mpix 



Będzie szukać u siebie dziur w ociepleniu, bo mu kuny wypruły (ponoć 3 szt. były). Ja sobie wypożyczę do obecnego domu też poszukać miejsc gdzie ulata ciepło a potem do nowego, i też zobaczę co to warte.

----------


## marcin225

Drogo 700 $ . Lepiej wynająć na raz.

----------


## Owczar

Swoją kupiłem za 500pln używaną.

----------


## marcin225

> Swoją kupiłem za 500pln używaną.


Gdzie takie okazje??

----------


## Myjk

> Drogo 700 $ . Lepiej wynająć na raz.


Szwagier budowlaniec, projektuje domy, ostatnio zrobił też certyfikat z termowizji i ew. to wykorzysta później na swoich klientach. Także nie będzie lepiej wynająć.

----------


## Owczar

Moja była na allegro z odbiorem osobistym za 790. Stargowalem na 750 ale na miejscu okazało się, że usb coś słabo łączy. Gość opuścił na 500. W domu lekko podgialem drucik w złączu i działa  :smile: 

Do amatorskich zastosowań seek THERMAL compact z luzem wystarczy.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie kolejny weekend i kolejne powolne postępy prac. Niestety, miałem zajmować się tylko wentylacją i elektryką, a wyszło tak, że mnóstwo drobnych tematów też robię sam, przez co te główne stoją w kolejce  :sad: 

Ale w końcu udalo sie zainstalować pare elementów wentylacji. W tym nawilżacz. 
W garażu puszczam 2 korytka kablowe na całą automatykę kotłowni. Wolałem mieć możliwość dodania pewnych opcji w przyszłości, stąd takie mniej estetyczne rozwiązanie. 

Izolowanie kolanek wentylacji to ciężki temat w trudno dostępnych miejsach, a kanały puszczam możliwie blisko ścian i sufitu... 

W kuchni uruchomiony wyciąg - zasysa powietrze w ścianie i albo wyrzuca przez wyrzutnię w ścianie, albo skieruje przepustnicą do filtra węglowego (jako opcja na d którą się waham). Wydajność max 580m3, silnik prądu stałego z max poborem 50W. Sam wentylator bardzo cichy, ale przy takim strumieniu niestety szumi w wejściu do kanału - 20x5cm wychodzący na zewnątrz i powracający nad sufitem. Choć i tak jest o niebo ciszej niż wentylator w okapie tuż przy głowie  :smile:  


Dałem dodatkowe szpilki, bo mocowanie przechodzi przez 12cm ścianę z GK z ociepleniem, więc ramie działania siły spore, a ciężkie to jest.

----------


## Robaczywy

Straciłem coś zapał do prowadzenia dziennika, więc zrobię tylko brief update  :big tongue: 

1. Zamówiliśmy schody. Niestety doś wysokie stopnie 18,6cm, mniejszych się nie dało, drugi projekt był na 19,8cm, może nei będzie tak źle. Dywanowe, dębowe, lakierowane, tylko jeszcze nie wybraliśmy koloru lakieru, a to nie takie proste zadanie.

2. Kotłownia nadal się suszy, zostaiwłem osuszacz na drugi tydzień, widac efekty, codziennie około 35l wody wylewam. Jeszcze ze 3 dni w kotłowni + 3 dni w łazience.

3. Kupiłem sprzęt do internetów, tj. antene kierunkową LTE i router Teltonika RUT950. Wygląda fajnie - montaz na szynę DIN, dwie karty SIM, wtyki SMA, serwer IPSEC. Niestety wszystko co dają operatorzy GSM to zabawki. Znalazłem też ciekawą ofertę LTE w Orange. Za 50zł netto jest 999GB neta w zdefiniowanej strefie + 20zł za stały publiczny adres IP.

----------


## Owczar

Stan deweloperski coraz bliżej. Ostatnie zabawy z wentylacja i kilka kabli na piętrze i wchodzi wykonczeniowka. Za tydzień elewacja..

Tymczasem w upalne dni można było sprawdzić chłodzenie pasywne i to czy moje chore pomysły zadzialaja  :smile: 

Nie ma jeszcze elewacji więc są ogromne zyski że ścian. Nadproza temp 28-35 stopni a dach płaski nad garażem i pokojem od wewnątrz 34-35 stopni!

Mimo wszystko przy temp na wejściu okolo 15-17 stopni udało się osiągnąć wewnątrz 22-23 stopnie  :smile:  po zrobieniu elewacji 20 stopni bez problemu do zrobienia.
Duża też zasługa refleksoli, przez które temp okna w słońcu południowo zachodnim nie przekracza 23-24 stopni. Normalnie temp okna i oświetlonej podłogi to 35-40 stopni.

Założenia osiągnięte. Zużywając 100W i ciesząc się światłem w domu mamy komfort na którym nam zależało. Bez suchego powietrza, przeciagow i hałasu klimatyzacji. Choć sama instalacja tego systemu dość sporo nerwów kosztowała, to jeśli tak to będzie działało - to jestem więcej niż zadowolony.

Ciepło z domu trafia prosto do zbiornika na ciepłą wodę użytkowa lub do ziemi. Dzięki czemu podgrzanie wody jest jeszcze tańsze. Szacuje cop na ok 6.

Poniżej kilka zdjęć z termowizji.










Tymczasem walka z wentylacją trwa..

----------


## Kaizen

> Bez suchego powietrza, przeciagow i hałasu klimatyzacji.


W lecie to jest problem z nadmierną wilgotnością - zwłaszcza, jak schładzasz bez osuszania. 
Tak wygląda wykres wilgotności z bieżącego miesiąca:



Źródło

Owszem, temperaturę zbijesz - ale komfort nie będzie taki, jak przy klimie przy temperaturze nawet kilka stopni wyższej. Bo klima jeszcze osuszy - a Ty będziesz miał 80-90% wilgotności co nie służy ani ludziom, ani drewnu. Za to służy niektórym żyjątkom których w domu nie chcemy.

----------


## Owczar

To wykres wilgotności wewnątrz?
Czyli i bez chłodzenia pasywnego bije do wysokich wartości...

Suche powietrze z klimy takze nie służy ludziom i drewnu..

Dla mnie efekt jest bardzo zadowlajacy.

----------


## Kaizen

> To wykres wilgotności wewnątrz?
> Czyli i bez chłodzenia pasywnego bije do wysokich wartości...


Nie, na zewnątrz. Ze stacji meteo - podałem źródło. Możesz sobie dołożyć wykres temperatury i zmienić zakres na dni czy tygodnie.
Jak schłodzisz bez skraplania - masz większą wilgotność względną.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki,  nie zauważyłem źródła. 

Wilgotność bezwegledna była w ciągu dnia w sumie stała. Względna się zmieniała z temp. 
Dla 35 stopni było to 30%.
Po schlodzeniu do 20 mam wilgotność 70%. Czyli wciąż w komfortowym zakresie. Dla 23 stopni będzie jakieś 65%. Nadal to zakres komfortowy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Po schlodzeniu do 20 mam wilgotność 70%. Czyli wciąż w komfortowym zakresie. Dla 23 stopni będzie jakieś 65%. Nadal to zakres komfortowy.


Wilgotność powyżej 60% jest niekomfortowa. A trzeba pamiętać, że to jest wilgotność powietrza zewnętrznego - w domu jeszcze dodajesz wilgotność bytową.

----------


## Owczar

W całym zakresie temperatur? Niekomfrtowa dla kogo? To mocne generalizowanie, bo zakres komfortu cieplnego w funkcji temp i wilgotności nie jest stały. 

Dla jednego komfrtowe jest 25 stopni, dla inneg 20. Tak samo jest z wilgotnością. 

Nikt nie będzie robił różnicy temp rzędu 15 stopni, bo to nie zdrowe. Jak 35 stopni o wilgotnosci 30% zbijasz do 23 to masz 60%. 
Zyski bytowe przy działającej wentylacji to tak naprawdę żaden problem. 

Inna sprawa, że jak już będzie elewacja i nie będzie już grzania od strony ścian, nadproży itd, to do komfortu cieplnego wystarczy i 25 rzeczywistej. Odczuwalna będzie niższa dzięki promieniowaniu od ścian. 

Mogłem pójść na łatwiznę i założyć klimę - żaden problem. Już miałem nawet projekt kanałówki opartej na matach climawer i sterowanie stref góra dół. Patrząc na obecne trendy, ochronę środowiska itd, to ten niszowy aspekt może się rozwijać, ale nie Polsce, tylko w krajach, gdzie klimatyzacja jest od kilkudziesięciu lat. W Polsce dopiero niedawno ludzie odkryli klimatyzację i jej walory. Na masową skalę w ostatnich latach przybywa splitów w mieszkaniach. Nie bez powodu bijemy rekordy zapotrzebowania na energię. Ale czy to dobry trend? 

Czas pokaże. Zdam relację jak już zamieszkam.

Wczoraj przebywało u mnie kilka osób z rodziny i nikt nie narzekał na duszności w związku z wysoką wilgotnością itd. Efekt mi i żonie się podoba, a to my będziemy tam mieszkali... Nie rozumiem dlaczego miałbym się teraz przejmować wykresami, kiedy liczy się tak naprawdę odczucie?

----------


## agb

Ja jestem ciekaw jak będzie u mnie po zamieszkaniu. Do tej pory na dole nie przekroczyłem w największe upały 22.2C. Po otwarciu wszystkich okien żeby wietrzyć na maxa, dobiło ledwie do 23C. Od tygodnia grzeję i obecnie w podłogę daję 40-41C i w środku 25-26C. W mieszkaniu gdzie nie grzeję mam 27-28C  :big grin:  

Na górze trochę gorzej, ale nie ma jeszcze żaluzji i grzeje od niezaizolowanego stropu. 

Poza tym do stanu deweloperskiego jeszcze daleko, ale wykończeniówka już w trakcie.

----------


## Owczar

A nie masz przypadkiem trochę w cieniu? 

U mnie była sauna bez rolet i chłodzenia. Ściany miały od 25 do 32 stopni.

----------


## agb

Na dole to w zasadzie na dolne 0.5m okna słońce pada. I na nieocieploną silkę. Ale też nie non stop, bo to las. I u mnie jakieś 2 stopnie mniej niż poza lasem.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja wygrzewałem wylewki w tych upałach i miałem prawie 29 stopni wewnątrz. W podłoge puściłem 42 stopnie na kilka dni, chodząc boso wylewki były odczuwalne jako bardzo ciepłe, ale nic nie popękało - to apropo dyskusji o dylatacji. Może jeszcze popęka, ale po mojemu jak się wylewka tak nagzała i nic się nei stało to już się nie stanie, zwłaszcza, że już takiej temperatury ładował nie będę. W zasadzie jestem zaskoczony, że nie ma pęknięć, co więcej, okazuje się, że jest pokój, gdzie zapomnieli o dylatacji i tam również wszystko ok.

Dzisiaj ostatecznie zmaówiłem AirPacka 600V, brama garażowa zamontowana. Pod koniec tygodnia lecimy z ocieplaniem poddasza, w przyszłym zabudowa.

----------


## agb

U mnie parkieciarz, który jest już umówiony na wrzesień, mówił, że 45C też ok. Wygrzewam według tego programu i mówił, że ten jest dobry. Mierzył przy okazji twardość wylewek i wyszło C28.

----------


## Robaczywy

Celowałem w 45 żeby było po książkowemu, ale w mojej pompie sterownik pozwala tylko na sterowanie w funkcji temperatury powrotu, więc nie mogłem poprostu zwiększać co dwa stopnie dziennie i precyzyjnie regulować. Po przestawieniu trybu w menu serwisowym na grzejniki, teoretycznie powinno się sterować temp zasilania, ale tak nie jest. Dlaczego? Nie wiem, ale się dowiem.

Po przestoju pompy (spowodowanym zawilgoceniem pompy obiegowej) aobserwowałem znaczny spadek przepływów. Albo była zapoeitrzone cały czas, albo się zapowietrzyło przez 2 tygodnie postoju, ale po nocy spuszczałem mnustwo powietrza przez odpowietrznik na rozdzielaczu DZ. Zmienię odpowietrznik na automatyczny i zobaczymy, może się odpowietrzy, bo ręcznie to mordęga i sporo glikolu się wylewa - niedługo będzie trzeba ciut dobić, bo przez te zabiegi spadło mi do 1,5 bara.

----------


## Kaizen

> W całym zakresie temperatur? Niekomfrtowa dla kogo?


Tak. Dla ludzi. Drewna. Komfortowa jest dla żyjątek, których nie chcemy w domu.






> Jak 35 stopni o wilgotnosci 30% zbijasz do 23 to masz 60%. 
> Zyski bytowe przy działającej wentylacji to tak naprawdę żaden problem.


Kiedy miałeś taką sytuację? Zyski bytowe dokładają wilgoci. Tego nie unikniesz. Nie ma sensu piłować wentylacji na wysokich obrotach, jak poziom CO2 jest zadowalający - to latem strata chłodu, zimą ciepła.




> Na masową skalę w ostatnich latach przybywa splitów w mieszkaniach. Nie bez powodu bijemy rekordy zapotrzebowania na energię.


Masz na myśli news, ze w środę, 12 czerwca 2019 r o 13:15 zapotrzebowanie na prąd wyniosło *24 140 MW*"? I obwiniasz o to domowe klimatyzatory? W środku dnia, w drogiej strefie, w dniu roboczym?
Dla mnie brak tu logiki i związku przyczynowo-skutkowego.
Ciekawe też, że w styczniu był też rekord:
_25.01. 2019 r., w okresie rannego szczytu obciążenia (godz.13:15) wystąpiło rekordowe, najwyższe w historii zapotrzebowanie KSE na moc - 26 504 MW. Poprzednie najwyższe zapotrzebowanie na moc odnotowano 28 lutego 2018 roku i wynosiło ono 26 448 MW._

Jakoś rekordy bijemy zimą. To nie jest zasługa klimatyzacji.




> Wczoraj przebywało u mnie kilka osób z rodziny i nikt nie narzekał na duszności w związku z wysoką wilgotnością itd. Efekt mi i żonie się podoba, a to my będziemy tam mieszkali... Nie rozumiem dlaczego miałbym się teraz przejmować wykresami, kiedy liczy się tak naprawdę odczucie?


To ma świadczyć o ich dobrym wychowaniu? Bo jak chcesz udowadniać rzeczy mierzalne, to podaj wyniki pomiarów.

----------


## Owczar

Sam napisałeś, że w nocy nie używasz klimatyzacji bo nie ma takiej potrzeby, a na wywiewie masz wilgotność około 70 w nocy. To w końcu jest komfortowo?  :smile: 

To była najbliższa rodzina, w tym żona i dobre wychowanie nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy.

Oczywiście, że nie tylko domowe klimatyzatory się do tego przykładają, ale mają swój udział. Tak samo jak w styczniu grzanie prądem. 

Nie bardzo wiem jak mam udowodnić, że czuję komfort na wykresie...  :smile: 

Wyobraź sobie, że moje wesele było w zabytkowej wozowni pałacu. W sierpniu, bez klimatyzacji. Jedyny chłód był od ścian. 
Przetanczylem całą noc nie odczuwajac dyskomfortu takiego jak czasem na salach z klimatyzacją. Dobrze, że nie było higrometru, bo widząc poziom wilgotności mógłbym dostać duszności...  :wink:

----------


## agb

Podaj datę wesela to dostaniesz wykres na dowód, że wcale Ci tak dobrze tam nie było  :wink:  

I nie od dziś wiadomo, że klimę ludzie włączają nie kiedy jest im gorąco, czyli koło południa, tylko wtedy kiedy mają tanią strefę  :rotfl:

----------


## Kaizen

> Sam napisałeś, że w nocy nie używasz klimatyzacji bo nie ma takiej potrzeby, a na wywiewie masz wilgotność około 70 w nocy. To w końcu jest komfortowo?


Szkoda, że zacząłeś dyskusję (jak rozumiem) o wykresach w innym wątku, niż są wykresy.
W tamtym wątku sam sobie udziełeś odpowiedzi:




> Trochę zaprzeczasz sam sobie patrząc na te wykresy.
> 
> Różnica punktu rosy dla czerpni i wyrzutni to mało miarodajne porównanie, bo wyciągi są w pomieszczeniach gdzie są główne zyski bytowe.






> To była najbliższa rodzina, w tym żona i dobre wychowanie nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy.


Ja tam teściowej nigdy bym nie powiedział, ze ma bukieciarskie zasłonki i krzywe tynki. Chociaż ma.




> Nie bardzo wiem jak mam udowodnić, że czuję komfort na wykresie...


Zmierz temperaturę i wilgotność powietrza.




> Wyobraź sobie, że moje wesele było w zabytkowej wozowni pałacu. W sierpniu, bez klimatyzacji. Jedyny chłód był od ścian. 
> Przetanczylem całą noc nie odczuwajac dyskomfortu takiego jak czasem na salach z klimatyzacją. Dobrze, że nie było higrometru, bo widząc poziom wilgotności mógłbym dostać duszności...


Być może jakbyś miał wykresy z obydwu sal wilgotności i CO2 to byś poznał i zrozumiał przyczynę i mechanizm.

----------


## Myjk

> Ja tam teściowej nigdy bym nie powiedział, ze ma bukieciarskie zasłonki i krzywe tynki. Chociaż ma.


Mięczak! Ja najpierw serwuję wino, dużo wina. Potem jej mówię wszelkie rzeczy!  :big tongue:

----------


## marcin225

Dzisiaj skończyli wreszcie elewację (przy okazji balkony) a wczoraj zakończył się montaż fotowoltaiki  :big grin:  Teraz gładzie, podłoga, we wrześniu kominek, schody, kuchnia. W międzyczasie łazienki . Może do końca roku się uda. Pomału też ogarniam ziemie na podniesienie terenu (póki co udało się 7 ciężarówek za darmo załatwić - potrzeba jeszcze z 10). Myślałem, że żona z dziećmi do teściowej chociaż na tydzień pojadą (żebym mógł wreszcie elektrykę ogarnąć na spokojnie) ale jak zwykle mnie los nie zawiódł i się pokłóciły  :big grin:

----------


## agb

U mnie w wchodzą po weekendzie z elewacją. Ale uwierzę jak zobaczę, bo nie, która to już ekipa. 

U mnie wykonczeniówka już w trakcie. Idą łazienki, a na wrzesień umówiony już parkiet, schody i drzwi.  Stolarz też już po pomiarach i robi. Chce z kuchnią za miesiąc już wchodzić. 

A tymczasem dalej nie mam wylewek w garażu i kotłowni, blachy na dachu i wielu innych rzeczy   :big grin:  chociaż pojawiła się wizja zakończenia wentylacji.

----------


## agb

Skoro ma być elewacja to trzeba było wziąć się za ukryte rynny. Jak już wspominałem idą na PIR, w otulinie 9mm armaflexa, a na to styropian elewacyjny. Montaż łatwy i przyjemny  :wink: 




Rury Wavina niskoszumowe SiTech+


Towar pierwsza klasa. Można zgnieść, a rura sama bez szwanku wróci do kształtu. Nie ma śladu po zgięciu. Szkoda, że nie poszły do domu, tym bardziej, że okazały się konkurencyjne cenowo do użytych UltraDB Magnaplasta

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Też mnie interesują niskoszumowe do domu - czyli te Vaviny się nadają? Pytam bo myślałam, że rury do kanalizy to zawsze pomarańczowe są..

----------


## agb

Pomarańczowe są do kanalizacji zewnętrznej, czy np pod płytę czy chudziaka. Szara to wewnętrznej. Te Waviny, jak i niebieskie Magnaplasty, są do kanalizacji wewnętrznej.

----------


## agb

Jako, że w następnej kolejności idzie ocieplenie stropu żeby potem nie bałaganić, pomierzyłem i rozrysowałem  :wink:  Ostatecznie tą płytę pionową EPS dam chyba 8cm wyżej.

----------


## Owczar

Poleci ktoś ekipe do wdmuchnięcia wełny mineralnej?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> Pomarańczowe są do kanalizacji zewnętrznej, czy np pod płytę czy chudziaka. Szara to wewnętrznej. Te Waviny, jak i niebieskie Magnaplasty, są do kanalizacji wewnętrznej.


OK, wszystko jasne. Dzięki.

----------


## agb

Rozdzielnica w końcu doczekała się swojej kolejki.

Dzień 1 





A panów od elewacji nadal brak  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

U mnie nadal w proszku. W sumie nic się nie zmieniło od 3 miesięcy, poza tym, że mam po 19 miesiącach prąd od PGE. 

Elewacja się robi, chłopaki pędzą ale trochę dali ciała z wiertłami. Było tylko 4cm krótsze niż grubość ściany, ale to wystarczyło by odparzyć tynki. 2 ściany na górze gdzie idzie styropian 20 do tynkowania. Mają to naprawić we własnym zakresie. 

Pospinałem już odgromówkę, więc dom jest chroniony  :smile:  Elewację skończą pewnie za 2 tygodnie, a w środę wchodzi wykończenie. Według deklaracji mają skończyć do końca września. Więc szansa na przeprowadzkę w listopadzie realna.

----------


## agb

Tynkarz mi opowiadał ostatnio o ekipie od elewacji, która mu zrobiła ponad 150 dziur na wylot. Część trafiła w kable... Ekipa podobno z tych wielokrotnie tutaj polecanych.

----------


## Owczar

Tutaj nie było dziur na wylot, bo ogrzewanie by też oberwało. Elektryka biegnie po ziemi głównie więc bezpieczna  :big grin: 

Ale widziałem takie coś tutaj na muratorze. U mnie trochę dali ciała, ale nie sądzili, że otwór płytszy o 4cm coś uszkodzi, choć bez sensu naparzać takie dziury jak kołek wchodzi max 8-10cm :/

Tak czy inaczej cały czas do przodu. Jeszcze docelowe podłączenie wodomierza i mam już wszystkie media. Jak najszybciej zrobić odbiór i instalować PV  :wink: 

Muszę poczytać co potrzebne do odbioru.

----------


## agb

U mnie z mediów jeszcze tylko kanalizacja od budynku do studzienki na działce. I można się będzie pozbyć toalety przenośnej.

----------


## Owczar

Aa zapomniałbym. 

Dzisiaj podpisałem umowę z WFOŚiGW na dotacje z programu czyste powietrze. 

Zakres montaż pompy ciepła, przyłacza i rekuperacji. Teraz trzeba będzie zebrać tonę papierów  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Ja dalej nawet nie złożyłem. Nie wiem nawet czy już za późno nie jest?

----------


## Owczar

Faktury i protokoły odbioru muszą być starsze niż data złożenia wniosku, ale spokojnie możesz składać. Za pół roku się odezwą  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Faktury [...] muszą być starsze niż data złożenia wniosku


Kiedy się to zmieniło? Jak rozkminiałem ledwo kilka dni miałem za starą największą fakturę, żeby się załapała. Tylko data zakończenia przedsięwzięcia (data ostatniej faktury lub innego dokumentu - np. protokołu odbioru) musiała być po złożeniu wniosku.

----------


## Owczar

Myślałem, że wszystkie faktury muszą być starsze. Ale może chodzi tylko o najstarszą fakturę. Wniosek składałem w lutym, więc wszystkie faktury będą po tym terminie.

----------


## ag2a

Do odbioru nie jest potrzebne pomiary elektryka tak jak niektórzy sugerowali że jest konieczne. Wystarczyła faktura od Enea

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki, dobrze wiedzieć  :smile:

----------


## agb

A propos wspomnianej dziś wcześniej brakującej kanalizacji. W 3 godziny na 2 szpadle zrobiliśmy dziś prawie wszystko co firmie miało zająć koparką 1.5 dnia i kosztować 4000zł z moim materiałem  :big lol: 

Rury kładę oczywiście SN8 wavina żeby potem nie skończyło się jak u tego co ma wszystko najlepiej. W Wavinie szukali kolanek do nich, bo chyba tak rzadko idą. Dziwię się, że przy takiej cenie ktoś oszczędza.

----------


## agb

Owczar, Ty miałeś oklejać rury pe-flex armaflexem, czy coś mi się pomyliło? Myślę o oklejeniu kawałka rury i ciekaw jestem jak to się sprawdza.

----------


## Owczar

Armaflexem miałem oklejać rury PE w kotłowni, ale kupiłem za grubego armaflexa (trafił się w dobrej cenie) i sobie odpuściłem. Zostawiłem sobie kotłownię na sam koniec i będę myślał jak zrobić to estetycznie i dobrze. 

Peflexa oklejałem Wełną, ale tylko nawiewy na dole, które będą pod sufitem.  Wełna isover 2cm. Strasznie upierdliwa robota. Drugi raz bym kupił chyba otulinę... 





Ostatecznie nawiewniki zamontowane. W salonie mocne przewymiarowanie zgodnie z założeniami  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Elewacja coraz bliżej końca  :wink:  2 ściany gotowe (jeszcze deski dojdą pod koniec sierpnia).



Wewnątrz wykończeniówka i drenowanie konta zakupami...

Zostaje mi jeszcze izolacja stropu na piętrze. Rozważam wdmuchanie granulatu, ale mam dylemat między wełną, a celulozą. Może ktoś z Was miał taki dylemat?

----------


## agb

U mnie jak zwykle na odwrót i dziś dach  :big grin:  Mam już prawie łazienki pokończone. Ściany poszlifowane i pogruntowane. A dach w połowie dopiero  :big grin: 

A od jutra elewacja. Gdybym tylko za każde "jutro" przy samej elewacji dostawał złotówkę  :cool:

----------


## agb

@Owczar, a jaki ty masz tam strop? Bo ja na monolityczny daję styropian. Wyżej dawałem nawet rysunek.

----------


## Owczar

Ja mam niestety drewniany. Żaluję że nie wylałem monolitu. 

Tak się składa, że przez moją pomyłkę zostaje mi styrop 25cm grafit i rozważam jego użycie w mixie z wełną. 

Plan jest taki, by zrobić sufit podwieszany OSB12mm plus GK. Na to wdmuchać wełnę lub gdzie się da to styro 25cm plus w każdą szczelnię wełnę. Sprawę komplikują wiązary, dlatego tradycyjna wełna i jej układanie odpada. Choć wolałbym zrobić wszystko z wełny szklanej - poza izolacyjnością chcę jak najlepiej wyciszyć - przelatujące samoloty. Tyle, że jak nie trafi się kupiec na styropian to będę musiał go zużyć i zrobię kombinowaną izolację.

----------


## agb

Ile tego styropianu? Termoorganika? Jaka lambda?

----------


## Owczar

Termoorganika galaxy jeśli dobrze pamiętam. Zostanie coś koło 50 paczek.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ładne postępy u Was.Ja na ten tydzień planuję montaż szafy elektrycznej i schodów. Zabudowa poddasza nadal się robi. Liczyłem, że jak wrócę z wakacji to będzie gotowe, a tu nawet płyty nie wszystkie położone, a gdzie tam do gipsowania i szlifowania.
Dostałem bardzo fajną cenę na robociznę elewacji. Widziałem dom zrobiony przez gościa i naprawdę ładnie. 27zł /m2 z tynkowaniem. Nie wiem jeszcze co powie na mój pomysł dawania kleju na grzebień i bez kołków, ale to chyba mniej, a nie więcej pracy.

----------


## agb

U mnie też mają kłaść na grzebień i bez kołków. Ale zobaczę jak będzie.

@Owczar, trochę mało, bo mi pewnie trzeba będzie z 70 paczek, a potem nikt mi 20 paczek po 25cm nie przywiezie, albo mnie skasują jak za zboże. Ale w razie czego się odezwę. 

Powiedz mi jak masz rozwiązane połączenie styro na elewacji z płytą? U mnie na Styrodurze leżą 2 warstwy folii od płyty. A na tym jeszcze leży częściowo wystająca folia spod pierwszej warstwy ścian. Myślę żeby tą folię od płyty wyciąć w ogóle, a tą spod ścian wywinąć do góry, albo też obciąć.

Edit: nie zrobiłem zdjęcia dachu, ale łacą co 10cm, albo mniej. Nie za gęsto? Na to idzie blacha na rąbek.

Edit2: rozdzielnica też się rzeźbi. Dzień roboty, 2-3dni przerwy. Mam narazie PC przepiętą i idzie już przez podlicznik i zasilanie pompy od kanalizacji. Reszta nadal leży.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Agb, a czy masz czasem tak,że przy deszczu woda Ci przechodzi do wnętrza budynku pomiędzy folią na płycie, a tą pod pierwszą warstwą ściany? U mnie coś takiego ostatnio zaobserwowałam i wychodzi na to, że najpierw trzeba ocieplić chałupę zanim zacznie się robić cokolowiek w środku, a już na pewno wylewki..

----------


## agb

Tego nie zaobserwowałem. Ale jednej ze ścian niczym nie osłoniętej od deszcze miałem tak, że pierwsza warstwa wyrównawcza zaprawy była wilgotna po obu stronach ściany. Ale niespecjalnie się tym przejąłem. Można to zabezpieczyć jakąś masą do izolacji przeciwwodnej. U mnie tak będzie tylko nie mogę się zebrać. Pójdzie izoplast R-W, na to B-W, który będzie jednocześnie klejem do XPS-a, a dopiero powyżej styropian.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Też mam już kupiony izoplast. Miałam nawet zamiar malować ale najpierw musiałam pouzupełniać szczeliny między silką no i teraz muszę odczekać aż zaprawa dojrzeje. Trochę mnie uspokoiłeś bo ja z kolei wszystkim się przejmuję. Nie sądzę aby izoplast zakleił skutecznie te szczeliny między foliami ale rozumiem, że tu sprawę załatwi ocieplenie. Czy dobrze zrozumiałam, że na samym dole dajesz pas styroduru, a nad nim styropian? Do jakiej wysokości planujesz styrodur? Jakiej grubości? Czy robisz cokolik czy zjeżdżasz elewacją do samej ziemi? Ja mam płytę w 10 cm wannie z xps plus 10 cm opaski więc razem daje to burtę 20 cm xps (a w zasadzie 4x5 cm). Cały czas się głowię jak to ugryźć bo teraz poziom płyty mam praktycznie na wysokości gruntu. Z niecierpliwościa czekam też na odpowiedź Owczara co do dalszych losów tych wystających folii.

----------


## agb

Ocieplenie nie jest hydroizolacją, więc niczego nie gwarantuje. Ale jak pójdzie izoplast i nie będzie tam napierała woda to powinno być ok. 

Na dole idzie XPS cięty na pół, czyli jakieś 30cm wysokości. Płyta ocieplona jak u Ciebie, tylko 2x10cm. XPS idzie 10+12cm i potem 25cm styropianu.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie też była folia od płyty, przez którą zdarzała się przesiąkać woda. Gdy deszcz zacinał, a spadek był 2 stronę domu to po papie na połączeniu ścian z płytą wlewała się woda.

Teraz to odcięli i popiankowali na połączeniu z izolacją. Pójdzie na to siatka z klejem i na to struktura.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Dzięki, mam już jasność. Z tym, że u mnie styro 20 cm więc xps będzie musiał być max 17 cm. A planujecie jakoś równać krawędzie burty i opaski wokół płyty? U mnie nie ma idealnego poziomu więc boję się, że trudno będzie o szczelne połączenie z pierwszym pasem ocieplenia.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie było tylko piankowane. Myślę, że to wystarczy.

----------


## agb

@Owczar: czyli tą papę co wystawała spod ścian też obcinali?

----------


## Owczar

Papa akurat nie wystawała bo od środka było więcej i tam wycinałem. Ale też bym ją obciął.

Elewacja po piankowaniu będzie tworzyła ciągłość izolacji z ociepleniem fundamentu. W niektórych miejscach mam 20cm styropianu, czyli tyle ile dookoła płyty, ale nie przeszkadza mi to. Na dole pójdzie szara mozaika.

----------


## agb

Ja też mam 2 ściany gdzie idzie 20cm, czyli tyle ile wokół płyty i się tym wcale nie przejmuję.

----------


## Robaczywy

Czy myślicie, że taka skrzynka na filtr kieszeniowy F9 byłaby ok czy za mała? Chcę zamontować kasetę M5 a za nią skrzynkę z F9 (lub względnie F8/7) na czerpni. Myślałem też o CleanBox, ale cena nawet z rabatem, to trochę przesada.

https://ecofan.com.pl/fbk-200-kaseta...na-p-2934.html

----------


## Owczar

Zdecydowanie za mała. 

F9 to nie jest dobry pomysł. Rozmawiałem z gościem, który testował filtry końcowe od F7 do F9. F9 stawia ogromne opory i dość szybko je zwiększa. F8 to podobno najlepszy konsensus.

Szukałem alternatywy do cleanboxa ale szczerze mówiąc niczego o tych rozmiarach nie znalazłem. Dodatkowo cleanbox ma na wyposażeniu presostat, więc nie musisz dokupować. Nie wspomnę już o jakości wykonania. zdecydowanie grubsza blacha, lakierowanie proszkowe itd. powierzchnia filtra ogromna. Mam u siebie 2 sztuki 250, tanie nie były ale nic ciekawszego nie znalazłem.
Możesz ew rozważyć zrobienie puszki na zamówienie. Filtry też bez problemu Ci zrobią jakie chcesz.

----------


## Robaczywy

Musze to przemyślec w takim razie. Nie do końca kumam dlaczego presostat jest tam potrzebny? Dodatkowo na stronie Thessli piszą: 
"Dzięki zastosowaniu skutecznej filtracji powietrza klasy G4 oraz M5 w naszych centralach wentylacyjnych, powietrze napływające na filtr CleanBox jest oczyszczone..." czy to znaczy, że ClenBoxa montuje się na nawiewie już za centralą?

----------


## Owczar

Wynika to z idei kaskadowej filtracji. 

Jak dasz na wejsciu filtr dokladny >F7 to po kilku dniach bedzie do wymiany. Optymalna jest min 3 stopniowa filtracja, ktora minimalizuje czestotliwosc wymiany filtrow. 

U mnie jest na wejsciu clean box 250 z filtrem G4 (wklad na zamowienie), potem filtracja w centrali F5 i za nia F8 clean box 250. 

Po drodze w chlodznicy bedzie jeszcze filtr weglowy co by nie czuc jak sasiad bedzie grillowal  :wink: 

Presostat nie jest wymagany, ale jak bedziesz kontrolowal stan filtra? Na oko ciezko, a szkoda, zeby centrala sie meczyla. 

Im wieksza powierzchnia filtrow i im wiecej ich w kaskadzie, tym wymiana rzadsza i wbrew pozorom tansza. Duzy filtr nie kosztuje wiele wiecej od malego, bo koszty logistyczne sa podobne. 

Pamietaj o izolacji wszystkiego co jest przed rekuperatorem.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dla mnie drugi CleanBox odpada, przynajmniej narazie, ale zakładając, że pozwolę sobie na jeden, to może zrobię podobnie jak u Ciebie tylko bieda wersja  :wink: , tj. na czerpni filtr wstępny kasetowy G4 w jakiejś taniej skrzynce, potem filtry w Airpacku i na nawiewie CleanBox 250. Tylko to rodzi nowy problem, bo nie wiem czy wcisnę CleanBoxa za reku. Mozna by dac go równiez przed, ale szkoda wywalać oryginalne filtry..

----------


## Owczar

Zdecydowanie daj go za reku (clean box). Ten G4 kasetowy na wejściu na pewno pomoże oszczędzać filtry plisowane w rekuperatorze. 

U mnie ogromna część sufitu w garażu 3,2m wysokości została przeznaczona pod wentylację  :wink:  



A sam cleanbox wyglada tak:


A tutaj juz po oklejeniu:

----------


## agb

Owczar, rozdzielnicę już ruszyłeś?  :big grin:  Moja w bólach powstaje, więc może mnie jeszcze wyprzedzisz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zdecydowanie daj go za reku (clean box).


Skoro dajesz go za reku, to jaki sens ma jego oklejanie?

----------


## Owczar

A daj spokój  :smile:  zero.. ale zamówiłem dzisiaj fajne patchpanale do rozszycia rj45. Z zaciskiem od strony kabla i wtyczką. Można wygodnie dokładać i wyjmować kable.

Zaczynam zamawiac halogeny i kamery na elewację. Ciągle coś pilniejszego  :sad:  

Tuż przed przeprowadzką podlacze tylko włączniki, a resztę będę ogarniał po przeprowadzce. Będzie wygodniej trochę.. 

Dzisiaj podliczenie elewacji. Odliczając robociznę za dach płaski wyszło 77k bez drewna, które będzie robiła kolejna ekipa.
Za samą podbitke 11k. Do tego galanteria, obróbki blacharskie gzymsów, bonie itd ok 10k. Reszta to elewacja 25cm grafitu na tynkach kabe. Chore ceny...

----------


## Owczar

Kaizen, jeden jest przed reku, a drugi za. Okleilem oba, bo drugi jest za chłodnica. Gdy grzeję cwu to może wykraplac się na nim woda. Inna sprawa, że jest w garażu, który będzie grzany do około 10 stopni i do 18 gdy będę coś tam robił.

----------


## agb

Pokaż te patchpanele  :wink:  Też powoli przymierzam się do rozszycia samych kabli sieciowych. Rozglądam się też za szafą rack. Jakieś polecane firmy, czy brać co pasuje wielkością, ceną i wyposażeniem?

----------


## Owczar

Zostały tylko 2 - to używki. To stricte do automatyki. Do sieci będę szukał kat6 z ekranem.

https://allegro.pl/oferta/patch-pane...dShowitemShare

Ja biorę sam szkielet. Wszystko wpadnie do zabudowy wentylowanej.

----------


## agb

2x24 powinno mi styknąć. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że zaciska się te złączki na 3 zdjęciu i wsadza razem z kablem do patch panela?

----------


## Owczar

Tak to wygląda. Jak przyjdą to będę mógł potwierdzić. Ale generalnie ciekawy patent, bo patchpanele bede mial wysoko i sporo to ulatwi. 
Sasiad sobie zrobil na zwyklych gdzie wsuwa sie kable bez zaciskania i troche narzekal na styki. Wystarczylo poruszyc i juz cos sie dzialo.

Ja na dol mam wlasnie zwykle, a na gore dam te. Lacznie okolo 90 przewodow UTP. Gdzie sie dalo to pchalem  :wink:

----------


## agb

Kupione. Tym bardziej, że kolega mieszka 100m od tego gościa  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

Taa rozdzielnica... U mnie od maja stoi w tym samym miejscu  :big grin:  Teraz pod koniec sierpnia wrócę z urlopu to muszę to ogarnąć jakoś ale czasu nie ma wcale. Dzisiaj za to  wymienili mi licznik na dwukierunkowy i odpaliłem falownik (znaczy typ odpalił na budowie po mojej instrukcji bo ja nie miałem czasu pojechać).

----------


## agb

Eee to u mnie już wszystko wpięte w zugi, z zugów większość na przekaźnikach, zabezpieczeniach, itp. PC już idzie przez podlicznik. Nawet zasilanie pompy od kanalizacji już jest, a dziś miały się przepiąć kolejne obwody.

Czekam też od ponad 2 miesięcy na internet od orange. Za pierwszym razem przyjechał gościu i stwierdził, że trzeba kopać to i sprzęt potrzebny do tego. Następnym razem przyjechał ze sprzętem, tj. młodym ze szpadlem, ale szybko dali sobie spokój  :big grin:  Sam sobie w końcu ten kabel wkopię.

----------


## marcin225

U mnie PC też idzie przez podlicznik ale z racji tego że mam Rozdzielnice kotłowni na gotowo zrobioną  :big grin:  Internet  już mam z TMOBILE LTE (potrzebowałem do monitorowania PC w czasie wygrzewania to kupiłem na szybko). Póki co antena w kotłowni przy oknie ale w sumie ładnie idzie. Docelowo pójdzie na komin.

----------


## agb

Ja tak samo. Narazie w kotłowni router, ale docelowo pójdzie do szafy gdzie doprowadzony jest kabel do anteny i będzie jako failover  :smile:  

Muszę tylko jakiegoś VPN-a zestawić żeby podpiąć RPI pod licznik PC i zacząć próbować wyciągać dane po modbusie do jakiegoś influxdb+grafana.

----------


## Robaczywy

Mi się chyba antena przestawiła, bo transfery na LTE spadły poniżej krytyki.

Jakie wybraliście podkłady pod panele i czy folia / paroizolacja jest potrzebna? mam pod wylewką pianę, która jest wodo/paroszczelna i sie zastanawiam czy dodatkowa folia jest potrzebna czy odrazu podkład. Prawdopodobnie pójdzie Arbiton Optima Max.

----------


## agb

Jakie wideodomofony wybraliście? Chciałbym aby miał możliwość przekierowania na komórkę i otwieranie pastylką, a najlepiej z komórki z możliwością łatwego udostępniania klucza innym. Chyba dużych wymagań nie mam  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Portowaną wersję Chińską  Hikvision DS-K1T501SF - standardowo nie działa z hikconnect. 

Spełnia Twoje wymagania plus ma opcję otwarcia odciskiem. 

Jednostka wewnętrzna  Hikvision V1.5.0 DS-KH8301-WT.

----------


## Owczar

Tak, to działa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbViro-Lo80

----------


## agb

To ja palcem otwierać nie potrzebuję. Zastanawiam się czy coś takiego by wystarczyło moim potrzebom?

https://www.napad.pl/1285-stacje-bramowe-hikvision.html i https://www.napad.pl/produkty-1284-8...s-kh6310-w.htm

Czy do tego trzeba jeszcze jakiegoś urządzenia po środku ?

----------


## Owczar

Właśnie nie wiem jak one działają w standardzie - czy jest wymagana centrala iVMS. Te moje mają jakiś customowy soft, który pozwala dzwonić bezpośrednio na jednostkę wewnętrzną oraz na hikconnect. Softu hikvision używałem tylko podczas konfiguracji. 

Pierwsza wersja miała bug i czas rozmowy miał limit 30sek. Majfriend zrobił na moją prośbę downgrade do starszej i działa jak należy. 

Myślę, że najlepiej dopytać sprzedawcy.

----------


## WiolciaO

> Czas pokaże. Kurz na białym nie rzuca sie aż tak w oczy  
> 
> Ciemne najgorzej chronią przed słońcem i co ciekawe, nocą zapewniają dla gapiów najlepszy widok. Myśleliśmy jeszcze o szarych, ale ostatecznie padło na ciepłą biel. W okolicy będzie się działo dużo w najbliższych latach i liczymy, że ta biel w połączeniu z kurzem się sprawdzi. Te tkaninę łatwo umyć, to splot dość grubych włókien. Można ją traktować nawet myjką.


Owczar, możesz napisać jak się sprawują refleksole? Jaki masz % przezierności? My do sypialni i łazienki zamówiliśmy 1%, natomiast na resztę okien 5%. Ciekawi mnie jak to wygląda nocą. Czy widać z zewnątrz co się dzieje w środku?

----------


## Owczar

Jeszcze nie mieszkamy, więc aż tak dużo nie powiem, choć robiłem testy w największe upały - w tym także kamerką termowizyjną i mogę potwierdzić skuteczność w ochornie przed upałem. 

Nie pamiętam przezierności, ale tkanina to: Serge 600, kolor White-White 02002
Jeśli chodzi o noc - to jest bardzo spoko. Widać kontury, ale bez detali. Na tym nam zależało, bo mają pełnić funkcję firan, dlatego do salonu jeździliśmy nocą. Z praktycznego punktu widzenia najmniej widać przez jasne refleksole nocą. Najlepiej też chronią przed ciepłem. 

Od wewnątrz w dzień:

Zdjęcie w nocy od zewnątrz:

A tutaj zdjęcie od wewnątrz od południowego zachodu w upały:

A tak w termowizji:


Z odsłoniętymi temperatura przekraczała w tym miejscu 40 stopni.

----------


## WiolciaO

Dzięki. My też zamówiliśmy taką samą tkaninę, ale jasno szarą. Myślę, że ten kolor też da radę. Najbardziej obawiam się nocy, bo sypialnie, łazienka i garderoba są od strony ulicy i wolałabym, żeby jednak nie było za wiele widać, ale skoro mówisz, że dają radę, to jestem spokojniejsza. My niestety nie mieliśmy możliwości obejrzenia nocą i stąd obawy. 
Możesz jeszcze napisać, gdzie zamawiałeś elementy do instalacji odgromowej?

----------


## Owczar

Myślę, że będzie ok. Chcieliśmy początkowo ciemniejsze, ale ostatecznie przez wzgląd na noc padło na białe. 

Zamawiałem na hermi.pl. Jeśli chodzi o miedziane elementy, to ceny były tak niskie wzgledem konkurencji, że bałem się wysłać przelew. Przeszukałem krs i internet zanim przelałem środki  :smile:  Do samych materiałów też nie mam zastrzeżeń.

----------


## WiolciaO

Przewody odprowadzające układałeś pod ociepleniem? Elektryk chce tak zrobić, ale jakoś nie mogę się zdecydować. Miałeś robiony jakiś projekt instalacji odgromowej?

----------


## Myjk

> Tak, to działa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbViro-Lo80


Moje HQ Vision (podróbki hikvision) działają na tej samej apce co w tym filmiku. Aż zaraz zapytam cyberbajta czy mają kopię takiego domofonu  :wink:  ew. czy ten z Twojego linka będzie działać z moim rejestratorem -- bo na ich stronie nie widać domofonów.




> Właśnie nie wiem jak one działają w standardzie - czy jest wymagana centrala iVMS. Te moje mają jakiś customowy soft, który pozwala dzwonić bezpośrednio na jednostkę wewnętrzną oraz na hikconnect. Softu hikvision używałem tylko podczas konfiguracji. 
> Pierwsza wersja miała bug i czas rozmowy miał limit 30sek. Majfriend zrobił na moją prośbę downgrade do starszej i działa jak należy. 
> Myślę, że najlepiej dopytać sprzedawcy.


Niby teoretycznie wszystkie kamery mają możliwość bezpośredniego podpięcia do apki -- ale mnie bez udziału rejestratora nie udało się do kamer podłączyć.

----------


## Myjk

Owczar, gdzieś można bardziej szczegółowo poczytać o Twoich refleksolach?

----------


## Owczar

> Przewody odprowadzające układałeś pod ociepleniem? Elektryk chce tak zrobić, ale jakoś nie mogę się zdecydować. Miałeś robiony jakiś projekt instalacji odgromowej?


Tak, dałem w rurkach grubościennych do tego przeznaczonych. Dobrze, że drut był miedziany, bo nie wyobrażam sobie upychać tam stalowego. Też miałem obawy, ale skoro normy to dopuszczają, a takie rozwiązania stosują także w Niemczech, gdzie większość rzeczy jest znormalizowana, to stwierdziłem, że nie niesie to ryzyka. Rurki bodajże winidurowe. Też kupiłem w hermi.pl
Niestety nie mam zdjęć, bo podczas montażu padł mi akurat telefon, który już nigdy się nie włączył. 
Przy instalacji miedzianej temp są niższe, a dodatkowo przy porządnym uziomie nie powinno się nic dziać. 





> Moje HQ Vision (podróbki hikvision) działają na tej samej apce co w tym filmiku. Aż zaraz zapytam cyberbajta czy mają kopię takiego domofonu  ew. czy ten z Twojego linka będzie działać z moim rejestratorem -- bo na ich stronie nie widać domofonów.


Myślę, że powinno działać. Teraz rejestratory są w miarę uniwersalne i wspierają produkty konkurencji. 


Jeśli chodzi o refleksole, to pisałem tutaj o tym:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...21#post7804621

Test podczas upałów wypadł bardzo fajnie. Niestety jeszcze się nie wprowadziliśmy, więc nie mogę napisać wiele więcej. 

Z plusów - nie zabierają tyle światła, w nocy dają intymność nie odcinając od otaczającego świata. Docelowo sterowanie będzie centralne - wszystkie w dół po zmroku. W przypadku silnego wiatru w górę. 
W ciągu dnia czujniki temp pod parapetami będę monitorowały zyski temperaturowe. Zależy mi by mieć w domu jak najwięcej światła.

Zamontowałem refleksole selt z silnikami elero. Na stronie producenta nie ma zbyt wiele. Zanim się zdecydowaliśmy też nie mogłem znaleźć opinii i niejako kupowaliśmy w ciemno... 
Za 12 sztuk zapłaciliśmy 23,5k z montażem plus moje udziwinione konstrukcje do uniknięcia mostków.

----------


## agb

Owczar, a bednarkę jaką dawałeś w końcu? Dobrze pamiętam, że nierdzewkę?

----------


## Owczar

Ostatecznie miedzianą, ale 25/3 mm - wszystko zgodne z aktualną normą dla miedzi i LPS klasy 3-4. 

Myślałem o nierdzewce, ale przewodność gorsza, a cena niewiele niższa. Dodatkowo musi być grubsza, więc cięższa, trudniejsza w układaniu itd. 
Nierdzewne mam przedkładki między międzią, a stalową bednarką spawaną do zbrojenia konstrukcji - do wyrównania potencjału tylko. 

Pomiarów jeszcze nie robiłem. Chcę zrobić razem z instalacją po montażu gniazdek. Teraz byłoby to strasznie upierdliwe, bo pociąłem już obwody. 

Ceny sprzed roku:
1) bednarka miedziana 25x3 w cenie 28,33 zł netto/mb (sprzedawana na metry) lub
    bednarka miedziowana 30x4 w cenie 600,00 zł netto/30mb (sprzedawana na pełne krążki) lub
    bednarka miedziana 25x4 w kręgu około 70 kg (=78 mb) w cenie 42,28 zł netto/kg (realizacja około 2 tygodni) lub
    bednarka nierdzewna 30x3,5 w kręgu 50 oraz 25 kg w cenie 31,00 zł netto/kg

2) złącze kontrolne miedziane (bednarka/drut) – 21,09 zł netto/szt
3) złącze krzyżowe miedziane (drut/drut)    - 16,65 zł netto/szt
4) uchwyty pod dachówkę skręcane miedziane (musiałbym znać dachówkę) – 16,65 zł netto/szt
5) uchwyty gąsiorowe rozsuwane miedziane (również proszę o podanie typu gąsiora) – 19,98 zł netto/szt
6) drut miedziany fi 8 – 16,84 zł netto/mb
7) rura grubościenna 1,5 m – 13,01 zł netto/szt
 :cool:  złączka do rur grubościenna – 3,66 zł netto/szt
9) kolona do rur grubościenne  - 8,00 zł netto/szt
10) skrzynka kontrolna INOX naścienna – 48,00 zł netto/szt
11) złącze mostkowe miedziane – 12,21 zł netto/szt
12) złącze kontrolne uniwersalne w całości nierdzewne 3 blaszkowe – 18,00 zł netto/szt

Do podanych cen należy doliczyć podatek Vat 23%
Złącza i uchwyty nierdzewne są tańsze to 15%
Usługa spedycyjna na palecie 120,00 zł netto

Zapomniałem napisać o projekcie - był razem z projektem domu. Architekt go oczywiście nie wykreślił przy adaptacji, więc siłą rzeczy stał się obligatoryjny. Po przemyśleniu za i przeciw padła decyzja żeby zrobić wbrew rozsądkowi. Uziom i tak musiałem robić sztuczny, więc to już połowa zabawy.

----------


## agb

28 zł/mb netto za miedzianą brzmi już przyjemniej. Tym bardziej, że jakieś 100m bym potrzebował. Budynek po obwodzie ma bodajże 78m...  :roll eyes:

----------


## Owczar

U mnie poszło 75m. Tak jak napisałeś, żeby wyjść poza okapy itd będziesz potrzebował ze 100m. 

Na pierwszy rzut oka uziom miedziany wydaje się drogi, ale jak weźmiemy pod uwagę koszty robocizny i że zapominamy o temacie, to już nie jest drogi. 

Układałem sam - koszt koparki jakieś 900zł przy podwórku jak jest teraz... Gdybym miał za 10 lat wymieniać (po tylu latach bednarka ocynkowana może przerdzewieć w odpowiednich warunkach glebowych) to koszty byłyby min 3-4tysiące. 

Kopaliśmy głęboko - prawie na metr żeby była jak największa wilgotność.

----------


## marcin225

Trzeba było zrobić uziom fundamentowy za pół darmo.

----------


## agb

Przy PF?

----------


## Owczar

Gdyby nie płyta, to na pewno bym zrobił  :smile: 

Choć żałuję, że samego uziomu sztucznego nie zrobiłem razem z płytą (jedne prace ziemne), w płycie dodatkowo ciągła siatka z bednarki stalowej. Dzięki temu miałbym bajkowe wyrównanie potencjałów, a tak mam proteze na zbrojeniu. Na szczęście oko kraty nie jest duże bo sam dom nie jest duży. Ale zawsze można to było przemyśleć przed, a nie po...

----------


## agb

> U mnie poszło 75m. Tak jak napisałeś, żeby wyjść poza okapy itd będziesz potrzebował ze 100m. 
> 
> Na pierwszy rzut oka uziom miedziany wydaje się drogi, ale jak weźmiemy pod uwagę koszty robocizny i że zapominamy o temacie, to już nie jest drogi. 
> 
> Układałem sam - koszt koparki jakieś 900zł przy podwórku jak jest teraz... Gdybym miał za 10 lat wymieniać (po tylu latach bednarka ocynkowana może przerdzewieć w odpowiednich warunkach glebowych) to koszty byłyby min 3-4tysiące. 
> 
> Kopaliśmy głęboko - prawie na metr żeby była jak największa wilgotność.


U mnie jest ten problem, że suchy piach. Na metrze głębokości będzie tak samo sucho :/

----------


## marcin225

A faktycznie przy płycie już nie jest tak kolorowo  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Przy suchym gruncie może być rzeczywiście problem. U mnie na metrze już leje się woda - także latem. 

W takiej sytuacji mogą być potrzebne szpilki... Szedłbym w coś porządnego - miedziowane ze stalowym rdzeniem. Jeśli nie planujesz odgromówki, to szedłbym w same szpilki. Jeśli odgromówka, to otok plus szpilki połączone otokiem.

----------


## WiolciaO

Możecie mi powiedzieć co powinnam zrobić i czy w ogóle coś robić w sytuacji, kiedy otok mam tylko na około budynku wykonany? Dodaje zdjęcie projektu instalacji odgromowej. Wynika z niego, że otok powinien być również poprowadzony poza elementy przylegające do budynku, a na pewno tak nie jest. Elektryk poszedł na skróty i zrobił po swojemu, a ja teraz się zastanawiam czy to zostawić jak jest, czy poprawić.

Poza tym mam bednarkę przyspawaną do zbrojenia płyty. Niestety wszystkie elementy to ocynk. W związku z tym mam też pytanie. Czy mogę połączyć teraz drut miedziany z bednarką ocynkowaną? Nie wiem też jak rozwiązać problem z uchwytami, które powinny być zamontowane do blachy, którą są obrobione ogniomury. Nie chciałabym nic w nią wkręcać, bo jest ładnie na rąbek połączona, ale czy bez wiercenia się da?

----------


## Owczar

Zdjęcie jest trochę słabej jakości. 

Ile tam jest zwodów odprowadzających? Jakiej klasy to LPS? 

Myślę, że uziom który nie otacza elementów wystających budynków nie jest aż tak dużym problemem, ale skonsultowałbym to z kimś o odpowiednich kompetencjach - niestety jeśli chodzi o odgromówki to nie jest to mocna strona typowych elektryków z tego co zauważyłem. 

Łączenia drutu miedzianego ze stalową bednarką zrób za pomocą złącz ze stali nierdzewnej z przekładką - tak by miedź nie stykała się ze zwykłą stalą. Zminimalizujesz korozję galwaniczną. Połączenia wykonaj w skrzynkach rewizyjnych. 


Jeśli chodzi o uchwyty - możesz pokusić się o montaż na klej poliuretanowy. Z tego co widzę, to jest w ofercie sklepu coś takiego, ale o opinię najlepiej zapytać sprzedawcę. W teorii powinno trzymać, ale bałbym się pracowania tego połączenia - blacha będzie się rozszerzać i kurczyć. Nie wiem jak zniesie to klej.

----------


## WiolciaO

Chyba nie umiem wkleić tego zdjęcia.
Nie wiem czy dobrze napiszę, ale wydaje mi się, że są 4 zwody z jednej strony, 3 z drugiej i przez środek też jest poprowadzony. W sumie to nie wiem jakiej klasy jest to LPS. Jak mam to sprawdzić?
Znasz może kogoś kto zna się na instalacji odgromowej, bo nie wiem z kim mogłabym się w tej kwestii porozumieć. Nie wiem też ile i co powinnam kupić. Jest szansa, że w sklepie mi skompletują materiał na podstawie projektu?

----------


## Owczar

To projekt na kompie?

Użyj narzędzia wycinanie w windows - w wersji angielskiej snipping tool  :wink: 

No właśnie tak widzę, że sporo tych odprowadzeń. One determinują typ LPS w głównej mierze, a w zasadzie maxymalne odległości między nimi. 

Niestety nie znam nikogo - ja czytałem publikację dr Musiała na temat uziomów i instalacji odgromowych plus rozmowy z wykonawcami którzy ofertowali wykonanie. 

Na dachu jest blacha? Będzie fotowoltaika?

----------


## WiolciaO

Tak, projekt mam na komputerze w pdf i nie mogę niczego takiego znaleźć w narzędziach.

Tyle odprowadzeń mam w projekcie, ale elektryk oczywiście ma swoją wizję i chce zrobić 3 z jednej 3 z drugiej strony i po środku, ale też inaczej je poprowadzić niż w projekcie. Dlatego też zgłupiałam i nie wiem w co wierzyć.

Na dachu mamy dachówkę, tylko ogniomury są obrobione blachą. Fotowoltaiki nie planujemy.

----------


## agb

@Owczar, marcin225 Co planujecie w kwestii automatyki? Jakiś OpenHab, Hass.io? Owczar, wiem, że masz expansion unit do thessli, może masz, już ogarnięte sterowanie w którymś z powyższych?  :cool:

----------


## Owczar

Nie planuję żadnego softu poza tym co daje Sterbox. Choć zobaczę co przyniesie przyszłość - ale generalnie zależy mi na niezawodności dlatego nie brałem pod uwagę wysokopoziomowego softu. 

Jeszcze nie mam u siebie tego expansion tak jak i całej thessli  :big grin:  Wciąż czekam na nowa płytę sterującą. 

Mam rozpiskę do motbusa thessli i rozważam komunikację przez motbus. Choć sterowanie przez exapnsion będzie pewnie o wiele prostsze i niektore funkcje da radę tym ogarnąć.

----------


## agb

U mnie też to co musi być niezawodne nie idzie przez żaden dodatkowy soft. Natomiast jakieś wizualizacje, dodatkowe automatyzacje pójdą przez soft. W przypadku modułu expansion mogę albo zwierać styki dla niektórych opcji, albo robić to przez modbus. Myślałem, że może właśnie coś planowałeś po modbusie i już coś masz  :smile:  

A o co chodzi z tą nową płytą sterującą?

----------


## marcin225

Ja też nie planuję nic oprócz tego co proponuje Nexwell - może jak już zamieszkam i nie będę miał co robić  :big grin:  Obecnie nie ogarniam nic.  A jeśli chodzi o rekuperator to też przez modbusa, wykonawca mi montuje 31.10 i mówił , że niby już będą te nowe centrale i mi zamontuje nową w cenie Airpack home ale zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w praniu.

----------


## Owczar

Ta nowa płyta moduł CF ma podpięty bezpośrednio a nie przez modbus. Dzięki temu możemy mieć Air++ czy Air Mobile, a do tego wolny modbus. 

Dodatkowo będzie możliwość rozbudowy o czujniki jakości powietrza - CO2 czy wilgotność. 

Może kiedyś coś pomyślę, choć na ten moment scenariusze planuje zrobić przez google home, który będzie sterował automatyką i spinał wszystkie systemy - m.in sterowanie RTV. 

Na zasadzie włącz TVPis - załącza oświetlenie za TV, amplituner i ustawia kanał na wybrany, zasuwa zasłony black out jeśli jest dzień. Ale moja automatyka rodzi się póki co w głowie, bo w rozdzielni mam podłączone kilka wyjść na oświetlenie i jedno gniazdko  :big grin:

----------


## agb

U mnie też przyszłość, ale liczyłem trochę, że jesteście przede mną i trochę kodu bym podkradł  :big grin:  

U mnie rozdzielnia niby rozszyta, ale w ogóle nie opisana, więc nie mogę nic zrobić  :big grin: 

Ta nowa płyta ma jakieś oznaczenie? Bo mam schemat basic 9.8 + expansion 9.2 i rozmawiałem z działem technicznym i nie mówili mi nic, że przy Air++ i CF nie można używać modbusa. 

@marcin225 te nowe reku jakieś lepsze? Bo z tego na szybko udało mi się znaleźć to prawie to samo co airpack home. W dodatku w cenniku widzę tylko wersję h, a mi potrzebna v.

----------


## Owczar

Tak, bo nowej wersji V nie będzie. Tylko ta płyta ma się zmienić. 

Więc jeśli chodzi o V, to tylko te rzeczy o których pisałem. Plus możłiwość podpięcia czujników jakości powietrza, ale doradca techniczny nie był w stanie powiedzieć czy to na pewno będzie dostępne.

----------


## agb

A wiadomo kiedy ta nowa płyta? Bo zaraz wchodzi nowy cennik i miałem w tym tygodniu zamawiać.

----------


## Owczar

Podobno do końca września, ale tak od 3 miesięcy słyszę  :smile: 

Chociaż jak już jest nowa wersja centrali to płyta też pewnie jest...

----------


## agb

Nowe centrala jest w cenniku. Nie wiem jak w realu.

----------


## marcin225

> @marcin225 te nowe reku jakieś lepsze? Bo z tego na szybko udało mi się znaleźć to prawie to samo co airpack home. W dodatku w cenniku widzę tylko wersję h, a mi potrzebna v.


Zawsze nowe lepsze  :big grin:  A na poważnie to nie wiem . Jak przyjdzie październik to spróbuje ogarnąć temat bo obecnie to nie mam czasu na nic. Od uruchomienia PV autentycznie nie zrobiłem na budynku NIC. Na dniach skończą mi kłaść podłogi (zostały cokoły właściwie) , jutro mam nadzieje przyjdzie reszta kafli na łazienki ( w piątek przyszło całe 7 paczek) i zaczną robić łazienki. Obecnie muszę armaturę ogarnąć pod prysznice i kabiny... Jutro miałem się z facetem od kuchni spotkać żeby mi zrobił też 2 szafki do łazienek ale  już wiem, że nie wyrobie w pracy ;/  
Generalnie pomału oswajam żonę z myślą, że do końca roku się nie wprowadzimy  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Taki stan zaawansowania i się nie wprowadzicie?  :big grin:  

U mnie nawet jeszcze podłóg nie kładą  :smile:  

Ja w sobote skrecałem szafy do garażu żeby trochę porzadek z gratami zrobić. Łącznie 7x80x200cm szaf  :big grin:  

Sufity podwieszane na dole i górze kończą w tym tygodniu. Łazienka na dole w trakcie - mam już wszystkie płytki do kuchni i łazienek oraz aramturę na dół. 
W przyszłym tygodniu zrobią mi podłogę w kuchni, stawiamy ściankę kosntrukcyjną do spiżarni i jedziemy ze składaniem kuchni. W międzyczasie łazienka na górze, podłogi pod koniec września, drzwi wewnętrzne i schody w październiku i na listopad chcemy się przeprowadzać. Automatykę będę ogarniał po przeprowadzce.

----------


## agb

To jesteś na podobnym etapie, tylko, że ja zaraz planuję się wprowadzić  :big grin:  no i Ty masz elewację i drzwi  :big grin: 

W łazienkach został mi biały montaż w sumie i podłogi(jedna łazienka była skuwana, druga jest właśnie poprawiana). 
Zaraz montaż oświetlenia i gniazdek i potem podłogi. W międzyczasie stolarz ma działać w części kuchni i łazienkach. Potem malowanie, milion pierdół I można się wprowadzić   :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

Jaką armaturę macie w łazienkach? jaka firma, czy baterie podtynkowe czy standardowe... 
Zapomniałem dodać , że drzwi wewnętrzne też nie zamówione a czeka się podobno do 8 tygodni.

----------


## Owczar

Z bateriami miałem podobne dylematy i na dole stanęło na podtynkowych grohe. 

Chciałem z termostatem a design natynkowych nie przypadł mi do gustu. Po wyborze podtynkowej okazało się, że dopłacając 150zł mam tzw. "smart" więc wzięliśmy smarta pod prysznic na dole. 

Do umywalki przez ograniczenia też podtynkowa ścienna. 

Na górze do wanny natynkowa grohe smart, a bateria do umywalki w trakcie wyboru - ale bierzemy pod uwagę głównie grohe i hansgrohe. Na tych bateriach się jeszcze nigdy nie zawiedliśmy - nawet w tym najtańszym wydaniu. 

Jeśli chodzi o drzwi to jestem umówiony na pomiary, ale drzwi nie są warunkiem przeprowadzki na ten moment  :wink:

----------


## agb

To chociaż wewnętrzne będę miał przed Wami, bo zamówiłem 7 tygodni temu. Może będą nawet przed zewnętrznymi   :big grin: 

Baterie różne. Większość podtynkowe czarne.

----------


## marcin225

> Z bateriami miałem podobne dylematy i na dole stanęło na podtynkowych grohe. 
> 
> Chciałem z termostatem a design natynkowych nie przypadł mi do gustu. Po wyborze podtynkowej okazało się, że dopłacając 150zł mam tzw. "smart" więc wzięliśmy smarta pod prysznic na dole. 
> 
> Do umywalki przez ograniczenia też podtynkowa ścienna. 
> 
> Na górze do wanny natynkowa grohe smart, a bateria do umywalki w trakcie wyboru - ale bierzemy pod uwagę głównie grohe i hansgrohe. Na tych bateriach się jeszcze nigdy nie zawiedliśmy - nawet w tym najtańszym wydaniu. 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o drzwi to jestem umówiony na pomiary, ale drzwi nie są warunkiem przeprowadzki na ten moment


To widzę, że podobnie myślimy bo ja też patrzę głównie na grohe w wersji podtynkowej. Może do tej najbiedniejszej  :big grin:  łazienki dam natynkową ale coś czuję , że wszędzie podtynkowe zagoszczą. No i oczywiście też termostatyczne.

----------


## ololek

1) Co sądzicie o takim ustawieniu domu pod kątem energetycznym bo planujęmy fotowoltaikę i pompę ciepła powietrzną z CWU? Chodzi o projekt z perspektywą z muratora. Wejście i 2 miejsca postojowe są na północnej ścianie.
2) Działka ma 10 ar. Z prawej i północy jest służebność na dojazd. W MPZP na planie wyznaczona jest działka drogowa gminna dojazdowa. Czy muszę mieć pozwolenie od powiatowego zarządcy dróg aby sobie utwardzić dojazd? Dojazd do działki od drogi gminnej to jakieś 150m. Ciekawe ile będzie kosztować wykonanie dojazdu.
3) trzecia sprawa to na południowej granicy działki rosną modrzewie. Jakieś 15m wysokości mają. Może 20m.  Odległość pni od ściany południowej to jakieś 17m w obecnym ustawieniu. Czy fotowoltaika na południowej połaci dachu może mieć zacienienie przez te drzewa np wiosną lub jesienią?

Załącznik 434030

----------


## Owczar

Polecam http://www.findmyshadow.com/

----------


## agb

Wszyscy się wykańczają, to może ja coś napiszę  :big grin: 

Mam wreszcie wylewki w garażu i kotłowni. Poratowała mnie ekipa forumowego Bogdana od tynków CW. Jeszcze wygrzać i próbuję kłaść żywicę. Próbował ktoś samemu? Początkowo miałem zlecać, ale dostałem wycenę 300zł/m2, czyli 15k za kotłownię i garaż  :ohmy: 

Udało się podpiąć podlicznik PC pod Modbusie i odczytywać go zdalnie. Został jeszcze licznik od grzałki zasobnika, ale powinno pójść już z górki.







Zamówiłem wreszcie reku: AirPack Home 600v + CF + AirL + Expansion.  AirL+ dla ustawienia na początku, bo mam nadzieję, że uda się szybko zintegrować po modbusie. 

Dalej, rozdzielnica prawie skończona. Zacząłem już konfigurować funkcje, ale dalej nie wiem, który kanał odpowiada, za które światło...

Drzwi są już wszystkie, poza jedną parą. Po wizycie montażysty ustaliśmy, że zewn. staną na styrodurze. Nie wiem czemu, ale najtwardsza odmiana XPS, czyli 700kPa jest stosowana do budowy uli, więc nie było problemu z zamówieniem.

Skrzynki żaluzji zewn. też już są. Zmieściło się pod nie 10cm PIR. 



Zostały jeszcze cokoły w pomieszczeniu na szafę i zaczynam rozszywać kable sieciowe. Kupiłem szafę 37U. To znacznie więcej niż potrzebuję, ale taka się trafiła. Dodatkowo kable mam wysoko i chciałem żeby wszystko się schowało za szafą. Naliczyłem 42 skrętki.

Kompletuję też sprzęt sieciowy. Kolejna zdobycz  :wink: 



Żeby nie było jednak, że jest tak różowo. 
Dach jest s.....y. Do rozbiórki. Producent blachy tylko potwierdził moje uwagi i dodał kilka swoich. Zdjęcia się pojawią. Teraz kwestia czy nazwa firmy również. 
Parkiet wstrzymuje resztę prac. Miał być kładziony w tym tygodniu, a tu dalej wylewka nie jest wystarczająco sucha. Mimo iż ma 3 msc i od dwóch jest grzana. 
Elewacji dalej brak. Ale jest światełko w tunelu.

----------


## martingg

37u? Przecież to prawie dwu metrowy kolos... Grubo.

----------


## agb

Muszę zdemontować lampę żeby ją wstawić  :big grin:  A potem drzwi będą się otwierać 0.5cm poniżej tej lampy. 

Starczyłoby pewnie połowę. Ale wszystkie kable wychodzą pod sufitem i nie ma opcji powieszenia niczego bez trafienia w żaden kabel. Przy stojącej z kolei miałbym >40 zwisających kabli do stojącej poniżej szafy, np 19U.

----------


## marcin225

> Muszę zdemontować lampę żeby ją wstawić  A potem drzwi będą się otwierać 0.5cm poniżej tej lampy. 
> 
> Starczyłoby pewnie połowę. Ale wszystkie kable wychodzą pod sufitem i nie ma opcji powieszenia niczego bez trafienia w żaden kabel. Przy stojącej z kolei miałbym >40 zwisających kabli do stojącej poniżej szafy, np 19U.


Trzeba było dać niżej kable  :big grin:   Ja szczęśliwie to w miarę przemyślałem i udało mi się powiesić 12U ale i tak ponad godzinę 2 otwory górne wierciłem (wpierw próbne nawierty bez udaru delikatnie , potem śrubokrętem sprawdzanie czy czegoś nie ma... masakra), pozostałe 2 na dole w kilka minut  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Jak układali kable to nawet o tym nie pomyślałem  :big grin:  Ale tak sobie patrzę, że taki Dell T610 to już min 10U. Będzie po prostu bezpieczny zapas  :big grin:

----------


## Owczar

Gruba serwerownia powstaje  :big grin: 

Ja tylko na switch, patchpanele i rejestrator wideo szafę szykuję. Serwera rackowego raczej nie będę wrzucał. Środki się kończą i muszę teraz zdecydować co odłożę w czasie  :sad:

----------


## agb

To jak każdy chyba na tym etapie :/ miejsce jest, a sprzęt będzie się pojawiać w miarę potrzeb i dostępności środków.

----------


## Robaczywy

Orientowlaiście się może jak to jest z odbiorem instalacji elektrycznej? Żeby nie duplikować, będę wdzięczny za rzucenie okiem tutaj: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...%B3r-elektryki

----------


## marcin225

U nas wystarczy protokół z pomiarów. Ale różnie bywa czasami mogą chcieć wpisu w DB osobny z UB.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Zazdroszczę Wam tego etapu, u mnie wszystko jak po grudzie. Dzisiaj był na budowie tynkarz zobaczyć co i jak i mnie załamał bo stwierdził, że ciśnienie wody za słabe i agregat nie pójdzie. Podobno potrzebuje 5 barów. Kierownik wodociągu sie obruszył, że na wsi to najwyżej o 3 moge pomarzyć. I co teraz? W sensie nie bardzo chcę dawać KG, a tynki ręczne to mi będą pół roku robić bo powierzchnia chałupy spora. O ile znajdę takiego fachowca no i żeby jeszcze nie spaprał roboty. Sa jakieś  sposoby, żeby poprawić to ciśnienie w kranie?

----------


## Owczar

Tylko zbiornik buforowy i pompa. Ale musisz się wtedy pogodzić z przestojami.

U mnie wyrabiali tynki w dużej betoniarce, a potem lali do agregatu.

----------


## Myjk

U mnie na wsi ciśnienie takie, że złączki na szlauchach nie wytrzymują.  :sad:  Widać co wieś to obyczaj.  :big tongue: 

Z nowości, dostałem wycenę na okap do balkonu z tego systemu co mariobudowlaniec zachwalał, Renoplast. Jedyne 2000 zł wyszło za parę blaszek i rynienkę (7mb). ArgH!

----------


## Owczar

Ja kupiłem profile w30 z outletu. Wyszło sporo taniej, a rozwiązanie pod taras wentylowany bardzo fajne.

----------


## Myjk

Widziałem Outlet, ale ja potrzebuję mieć rynnę żeby mi się nie lało po elewacji wykuszu. Do tego jeszcze chcę "kamienny dywan" tam zrobić...

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> Tylko zbiornik buforowy i pompa. Ale musisz się wtedy pogodzić z przestojami.
> 
> U mnie wyrabiali tynki w dużej betoniarce, a potem lali do agregatu.


Czyli można...zasugeruję tę betoniarkę w takim razie. W międzyczasie pogrzebałam w sieci i znalazłam jeszcze taką pompę Grundfos scala2 - niby podnosi ciśnienie z sieci do pożądanej wielkości (i jest bez zbiornika). Zadzwonię i dopytam czy będzie chciała współpracować z takim agregatem bo może to tylko do prysznica się nadaje..

----------


## Jolka Bobek

> U mnie na wsi ciśnienie takie, że złączki na szlauchach nie wytrzymują.  Widać co wieś to obyczaj. 
> 
> Z nowości, dostałem wycenę na okap do balkonu z tego systemu co mariobudowlaniec zachwalał, Renoplast. Jedyne 2000 zł wyszło za parę blaszek i rynienkę (7mb). ArgH!


Myjku, to i podobno zużycie wody wtedy większe :sad:  Czy życie nie mogłoby być prostsze?

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli mają agregat to betoniarką nie będą się chcieli bawić.

Możliwe, że pompa zwiększy ciśnienie, ale wydatek pozostanie bez zmian.
Może to ich poratuje 2 sumie..

----------


## agb

To niech sobie podniosą ciśnienie sami. Gdzie oni mają w sieci 5 bar?

----------


## ag2a

> Zazdroszczę Wam tego etapu, u mnie wszystko jak po grudzie. Dzisiaj był na budowie tynkarz zobaczyć co i jak i mnie załamał bo stwierdził, że ciśnienie wody za słabe i agregat nie pójdzie. Podobno potrzebuje 5 barów. Kierownik wodociągu sie obruszył, że na wsi to najwyżej o 3 moge pomarzyć. I co teraz? W sensie nie bardzo chcę dawać KG, a tynki ręczne to mi będą pół roku robić bo powierzchnia chałupy spora. O ile znajdę takiego fachowca no i żeby jeszcze nie spaprał roboty. Sa jakieś  sposoby, żeby poprawić to ciśnienie w kranie?


Większość agregatów na rynku potrzebuje 2,5 bara żeby się załączył. Wiec 3 spokojnie wystarczy. Rozwiązaniem jest też pompa którą na 99 % tynkarz posiada. Czasem stosujemy by podbić ciśnienie. Albo mauser ale to już troszkę komplikację ( przede wszystkim musi być mega czysty.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Dzięki, uspokoiliście mnie,bo już miałam wizję KG na ścianach albo gór i dolin po ręcznym kładzeniu. Uzbrojona w Wasze argumenty i mądrzejsza po kilku filmikach na youtubie - łatwiej mi będzie teraz dyskutować z tynkarzem i zbijać jego "ale".

----------


## Doli.

> Zazdroszczę Wam tego etapu, u mnie wszystko jak po grudzie. Dzisiaj był na budowie tynkarz zobaczyć co i jak i mnie załamał bo stwierdził, że ciśnienie wody za słabe i agregat nie pójdzie. Podobno potrzebuje 5 barów. Kierownik wodociągu sie obruszył, że na wsi to najwyżej o 3 moge pomarzyć. I co teraz? W sensie nie bardzo chcę dawać KG, a tynki ręczne to mi będą pół roku robić bo powierzchnia chałupy spora. O ile znajdę takiego fachowca no i żeby jeszcze nie spaprał roboty. Sa jakieś  sposoby, żeby poprawić to ciśnienie w kranie?


Zastanów się nad KG. Teraz robiłabym je zamiast tynków. Nie trzeba gładzi, są proste jak stół (przy tynkach jak robiliśmy biały montaż elektryki to niektóre oprawki nie dolegają do ściany).

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Doli, ale one mi się troche sztuczne wydają. Ja celuję w tynk CW a to już zupełnie nie to samo.Jak już zupełnie nie będzie wyjścia to przemyślę ale to ostateczność. Przeszukam jeszcze DB kto z forumowiczów tak ma i co na ten temat pisał. Głównie chyba samoroby..

----------


## Owczar

Robiłem sobie kg w kotłowni i nie polecam. Strasznie miękki.

Montuje właśnie gniazdka przy tynkach cw i wszystko idealnie przylega.

----------


## marcin225

> Montuje właśnie gniazdka przy tynkach cw i wszystko idealnie przylega.


Co to rozdzielnice już masz połączoną, że za gniazdka się wziąłeś?  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

> Doli, ale one mi się troche sztuczne wydają. Ja celuję w tynk CW a to już zupełnie nie to samo.Jak już zupełnie nie będzie wyjścia to przemyślę ale to ostateczność. Przeszukam jeszcze DB kto z forumowiczów tak ma i co na ten temat pisał. Głównie chyba samoroby..


Sztuczne? Gips i papier?  :big grin: 




> Robiłem sobie kg w kotłowni i nie polecam. Strasznie miękki.
> 
> Montuje właśnie gniazdka przy tynkach cw i wszystko idealnie przylega.


Jak masz idealnie równy tynk to przylegają, a jak tynkasz spartolił to nie przylegają  :wink: 

My mamy ścianki kolankowe na piętrze. KG jest miękki podobnie jak tynk gipsowy, który mamy wszędzie indziej. Za to jak CW tynk sobie uszkodzisz to zaprawki tak łatwo nie zrobisz - będzie widoczna. Nasi znajomi co mają tynki CW już teraz będą zmieniać na gładzie. No ale wybór tynku to jak ustalanie wyższości Świąt Wielkanocnych nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia i nie ma sensu powtarzać dyskusji z innych miejsc  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

marcin225 rozdzielnia w proszku, ale gniazdka zakładam  :smile:  potem będę spinał. Łatwiej będzie pomiary robić.

----------


## agb

Ja niby mam rozdzielnię, ale dalej nie wiem co jest co. Jutro metodą prób i błędów bez szukać  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Współczuję. U mnie ze 2 kable złe opisałem i potem szukałem wśród tych które zostały. Było zabawy. Zobaczymy ile potem wyjdzie błędów  :big grin:

----------


## agb

U mnie opisane były wszystkie, tylko się nie mogę doczekać poprawnej rozpiski... Tak więc rozszyte jest, tylko nie wiadomo, który przekaźnik, który obwód uruchamia.

Osobną kwestią jest to na ile dobrze są opisane. Ale to wyjdzie niedługo.

Z innych tematów, wreszcie elewacja się robi. Dziś powinni zatopić siatkę.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja mam kable opisane, ale za to dwie skrętki przypadkiem przeciąłem i nie wiem od czego były - będzie niespodzianka...
Z elewacją u mnie zaczynają w poniedziałek, a ja oczywiście nie jestem gotowy, brakuje kilku kabli do kamer, kabli do gniazdek zewnętrznych, oświetlenia tarasu itp, muszę to dzisiaj ogarnąć.

----------


## Robaczywy

W przyszłym tyogdniu jedziemy z podbitką - będę w niej robił oświetlenie, ale jednocześnie nie chcę robić podbitki w poziomie, tylko po krokwiach, zachowując kąt nachylenia dachu. I tu problem, bo 'oczka' mają świecić w dół, a nie na ścianę. Spotkaliście się może z oprawami hermetycznymi i regulowanymi, w zakresie przynajmniej 40 stopni?

----------


## Owczar

Szczerze mówiąc to nie spotkałem takich jak szukałem do wewnątrz. 

Pytanie czy nie można zrobić zwykłych, a od góry czymś uszczelnić? 
U siebie na strychu dawałem donice cermaiczne od góry. Pod kątem trochę gorzej... Ale czy w ogóle potrzebujesz szczelne? Wentylacja nie powinna tam zaszkodzić. 

U mnie inna ciekawostka. 

Podłączyli mi wodę. No to myk włączam CWU i zonk. Jakieś takie letnie leci. Podkręcam pompę wyżej i wyżej i nic. 
Włączam więc pompę cyrkulacyjną i jest lepiej. 
3 dni później podłączam kolejne punkty i podczas testu kolejny zonk. Odkręcam wodę w wannie a w umywalce zaczyna lecieć zimna - nawet nie letnia!

Rozumiem spadek ciśnienia itp, ale taka akcja? Z 1,5h zajęło mi rozgryzienie tego zjawiska  :big grin: 

Kto zgadnie co hydraulik zrobił źle?  :big grin:  Miał narysowane dobrze, ale jak zwykle chciał ulepszyć...

----------


## Robaczywy

Wentylację planuję zrobić, tzn kratki wentylacyjne w podbitce, mniej więcej pod dachówkami wentylacyjnymi, ale oprawy wolałbym szczelne, ponieważ będą na 230V, ale najwyżej użyję nieregulowanych i coś wyrzeźbię, żeby uszczelnić. 

Co ten hydraulik wymyślił :/ ?

----------


## Owczar

Podłaczyl pompe obiegowa CWU na wyjściu ze zbiornika, zamiast na powrocie z obiegu CWU. 

Efekt jest taki, że zimna woda zamiast płynąć przez wężownice w zbiorniku buforowym woli płynąć sobie przez obieg CWU. Jak włączę pompkę to ciepła woda jest, tylko jak już na pierwszym odbiorze pojawi się spadek, to zimna woda znowu ma wyższe ciśnienie i leci już z drugiego punktu. Zawór zwrotny sprawę załatwi, ale szlak człowieka trafia...

----------


## Kaizen

> Zawór zwrotny sprawę załatwi, ale szlak człowieka trafia...


Znaczy jak odkręcisz ciepłą wodę, to zrobi ona z pompy elektrownię? Pompa (cyrkulacji jak rozumiem) ma być na powrocie. Zawór zwrotny też.

----------


## Owczar

Dokładnie tak  :big grin: 

Sama pompa cyrkulacji ma nawet zawór zwrotny. 

I tutaj mam dylemat. Najlepiej byloby przelozyc pompke - ale tutaj pojawia się problem, brak tak długiego odcinka zeby to zrobic bez rzezby. Musiałbym zrobić dodatkową pętlę... 

Ale z drugiej strony, jak odkręcę wodę ciepłą na max w jednym miejscu lub trochę w 2, to pompka nie będzie miała w zasadzie co tłoczyć jeśli dobrze rozumuję. Sytuacja że woda będzie odkręcona bez działającej pompki cyrkulacji jest mała, bo obieg będzie włączany czujnikami obecności. 

Na początek wstawię ten zawór zwrotny i sprawdzę, czy sama pompka robi jakieś duże opory przepływu. Jeśli bez jej włączenia woda woli płynąć rurą o mniejszej średnicy, to wygląda na to, że opory wężownicy spiraflex w zbiorniku i pompki są spore.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale z drugiej strony, jak odkręcę wodę ciepłą na max w jednym miejscu lub trochę w 2, to pompka nie będzie miała w zasadzie co tłoczyć jeśli dobrze rozumuję. Sytuacja że woda będzie odkręcona bez działającej pompki cyrkulacji jest mała, bo obieg będzie włączany czujnikami obecności.


Bez sensu puszczać pompę, jak masz gorącą wodę w rurach. Powinna mieć ograniczenie, że np. chodzi minutę czy dwie - a potem nie reaguje na czujki przez pół godziny czy godzinę.
Do tego ciekawe, ile pociągnie jak będzie się "siłowała" z przepływem wymuszonym przez ciśnienie w sieci - w końcu przepływy po odkręceniu baterii w wannie czy nawet w prysznicu (o odkręceniu kilku na raz nie wspominając) przewyższają przepływy przez typową pompę do CWU.

Zaglądałeś do instrukcji montażu swojej pompy? U mnie jest schemat z zaworem zwrotnym i pompą za punktami czerpalnymi a w gwarancji zapis, że nie stosowanie się do instrukcji powoduje utratę gwarancji.

Co to za pompa, że ma wbudowany zawór zwrotny?

Wezwałbym partacza co nie zna podstaw swojego fachu do naprawy tej totalnej fuszerki.

----------


## Robaczywy

Też bym wezwał, niestety realia są takie, że wezwiesz, a partacz nie przyjdzie, bo co mu zrobisz...

----------


## Owczar

No niestety nie jest to takie proste w dzisiejszych czasach. Gość od elewacji przestał odbierać telefon mimo, że nie dałem mu jeszcze całej kasy. Uznał, że 1500 to żadna strata...

Hyduralik co prawda telefon odebrał, ale powiedział, że dopiero za tydzień znajdzie czas. 

No o max przepływie w sumie nie pomyślałem. Chyba nie ma co rzeźbić z tym zaworem zwrotnym.
Co prawda w instrukcji nie ma słowa o miejscu montażu w obiegu, ale ten max przepływ ma znaczenie. No i napędzanie wyłączonej pompki też nie ma sensu. Będzie musiał zrobić pętlę... Trudno. 

W ostateczności dopłacę za poprawę - lepiej teraz niż później. 

Pompa to:
http://modom.pl/templates/images/fil...tar-z-nova.pdf


Dzięki Kaizen za trafne spostrzeżenie. O tym aspekcie nie pomyślałem.

----------


## Robaczywy

Niestety takie czasy, że 'fachowiec' jest górą nad inwestorme pod każdym względem, a jak będziesz chciał umowy, gwarancje, itp itd, to poprostu Cię oleje..

Ostro odpowietrzam DZ. Mam pompę WZ250, podłaczyłem węże do zaworków na szczycie belki powrotnej i zasilającej rozdzielacza DZ. Pompka zasysa glikol ze zbiornika i po przjeściu przez pętlę kolektora (jedną, bo reszta jest zamknięta), wypluwa wodę do tegoż zbiornika. I co? I dziwne rzeczy, bo mi cieczy w zbiorniku przybywa, powiedział bym, że skokowo, raz przybywa, raz nie..a ja się spodziewałem, ze ubędzie jak wyrzuci powietrze... :WTF:  ? Owszem spałem na fizyce, ale chyba coś to dziwne...Przybywa coś koło 10l na godzinę.

Wracając do lampek w podbitce, to rzeczywiście w polskich internetach nie uświadczysz wodoszczelnej regulowanej w cenie poniżej 150zł / sztuka. Jest jeden wyjątek - Philips Fresco IP23 za ok 50zł / sztuka, ale nie znajdziesz informacji jaki jest kąt regulacji. Samo IP23 do podbitki wystarczy, ale poszukałem dalej i znalazły się na Amazonie. IP44, regulacja 40 stopni, 5cio pak za 29,99 euro i darmowa dostawa, więc bardzo spoko. Minus, że kąt świecenia 120 stopni i zintegrowane źródło światła, ale cóż nie można mieć wszystkiego.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ok już wiem co źle robiłem, oczywiście głupota. Pompowałem do belki na której nie ma zaworów. Jak zacząłem pompować na drugiej, to odrazu lepiej, powietrze się pokazuje, rotametr skacze, a glikolu pomalutku ubywa. Kurtyna.

----------


## Owczar

U mnie czas na podłogi i jak zwykle coś nie tak...

Ale nie wiem czy szukam dziury w całym, czy rzeczywiście wymagać więcej. Tydzień temu położyli parkiet u sąsiada. Ciemny jesion - deska 2 warstwowa. Wszystko jak od linijki. 

Dzisiaj ekipa układała deski u mnie. Już w ciągu dnia dzwonili i marudzili, że deski nie trzymają wymiaru. Ok, ale to nie do mnie reklamacja tylko do sprzedawcy desek, który jest zleceniodawcą dla ekipy. 

Wieczorem pojechałem i rzeczywiście deski nie trzymają wymiarów. W niektórych miejscach szczeliny są dość mocno widoczne. Szczególnie na końcach desek gdzie widać, że jedna jest węższa od drugiej - i to już po segregacji. Podobno zdarzają się takie o różnicy 2mm. 

Niedługo szukając znalazłem kilka kwiatków. 

Czy to normalne? Czy te deski i tak będą pracowały i szczeliny będą się zmieniały? Dziwi mnie to trochę w kontekście idealnie ułożonej podłogi u sąsiada...

----------


## agb

Wydaje mi się, że tak być nie powinno, bo w zimę będzie jeszcze gorzej.

Ja już czekam jakieś 2 miesiące na deski i końca nie widać. Grzane non stop od 4 miesięcy i dalej nie wyschło wystarczająco. Miałem mieszkać, a stoję z robotą.

----------


## Owczar

Zakładam że zimą z nawilzaczem wilgotność nie spadnie poniżej 40 procent, ale generalnie średnio mi się podoba...

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy to normalne?


Po tych zdjęciach trudno ocenić, czy to kwestia wymiarów, czy krzywego ułożenia. Ułamek milimetra w jednym miejscu i na drugim końcu robi się kilka mm.

----------


## Owczar

Ułożenie wygląda ok. 2 deski stykają się no czołowo i jedna jest po prostu węższa od drugiej. Jutro będę dzwonił. Ciekawe jaka odpowiedź usłyszę...

----------


## Robaczywy

> Ułożenie wygląda ok. 2 deski stykają się no czołowo i jedna jest po prostu węższa od drugiej. Jutro będę dzwonił. Ciekawe jaka odpowiedź usłyszę...


Jak tam sytuacja z deskami?

U nas elewacja prawie gotowa




Zapomniałem o pomalowaniu czyms innym strefy cokołowej, ale w sumie dobrze się stało. elewacja raczej minimalistyczna.

----------


## Myjk

Też miałem upiększać elewację -- w końcu sobie odpuściłem i tak zostawię. Szkoda mi kasy na wydziwianie, zaraz i tak się opatrzy i nikt nie będzie pamiętał ile kasy tam władowane było.  :big tongue:

----------


## Owczar

Cisza w temacie, więc rozkręcę  :smile: 

U nas trwają prace wykończeniowe. Podłogi ostatecznie ukończone. Wykonawca wylewał poty przy tych deskach, ale wyszło akceptowalnie. Trochę dał ciała przy płytkach w łazienkach, które były min wyżej. Mógł to lekko wynieść...

Ale ostatecznie kończy nam też deski na elewacji. 

Dzisiaj przyjechał ceownik 140mm, z którego będzie próg garażowy. Z jednej strony podparty o płytę, a z drugiej będą podpory kręcone do boku płyty. 
Rekuperator zamontowany. Wystrojony na 360m3 przy 100%. Jest spoko - cicho. Pomiary wyszły super, konieczna była tylko lekka kalibracja w skrzynkach rozdzielczych za pomocą maty armaflex. 

Dzięki temu, że centrala jest przewymiarowana, na 100% działą tak naprawdę 61% pełnej możliwej wydajności. System filtrów zamontowany. Pozostaje uruchomic nawilżacz, ale czasu brak  :sad:  
Przy okazju desek na elewacji zamontowałem 2 kamery 360 stopni i halogeny LED.. Rusztowanie stabilne, ale nie przywykłem zbytnio do pracy na wysokości.
A jak już była okazja to na szybko kupiłem talerz i też zamontowałem  :big grin: 


Dzisiaj segregacja śmieci...

No i ciągła walka z myszami. Swego czasu brama garażowa stałą otworem. W dodatku przez brak progu droga była wolna. Przespałem ten moment i lokatorzy zagościli się na strychu. Na wełnie widać dziesiątki wydeptanych ścieżek. W żywołapki wpadło już koło 16 myszy... Kupiłem odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy choć nie wierzę w jego działanie to łudzę się nadzieją. 
Każdy możliwy otwór został już zatkany...

----------


## agb

Miałem dziś się odzywać, czy podpiąłeś modbusa do reku?  :big grin:  Wydaje mi się, że wiem gdzie, ale nie jest to dla mnie w 100% oczywiste.

U mnie reku też się zainstalowało, ale nie było czasu się pobawić. Mam teoretycznie jakąś nieszczelność na nawiewie, ale niekoniecznie chce mi się jej szukać narazie.  Generalnie powyżej 300m3/h centralę słychać i to przez ścianę z silki 24cm, a nie po kanałach. Wg instalatora centrala za mała, bo powinna chodzić na codzień powyżej 500m3/h  :big grin: 

Poza tym cisza, bo prawie nic się nie dzieje. Wszystko stoi przez podłogę, a konkretniej wylewkę, która nie osiągnęła <1.5% wilgotności pod parkiet. Ogarnąłem za to w międzyczasie oświetlenie i kilka innych tematów z szafy. Ponieważ nie chciało mi się załączać przekaźnika w szafie i latać sprawdzać co się włączyło od razu zrobiłem włączanie z komórki/iPada. W przyszłym tygodniu temat tej szafy powinno się udać zamknąć i zacznę szafę IT, bo na routerze od Orange w domu z silki i żelbetu zasięg wifi nie przekracza 5m, a często rwie już po 3m  :big grin: 

Chcę też ogarnąć temat sterowania reku, bo mam tylko najprostszy sterownika w kotłowni i muszę to spiąć z automatyką.

----------


## Owczar

Gdzie tam  :big grin:  Automatyka czeka na przeprowadzkę... Nie mam nawet włączników świateł. Wszystko włączam jednym bezpiecznikiem  :smile:  

W reku brakuje jeszcze czujnika temperatury za nagrzewnicą wodną. 
Samą centralę w kotłowni słychać, ale w pokojach już jest spoko.

Infry IT jeszcze nie ruszałem  :sad:  Totalny brak czasu. Kupiłem ceownik i blachę z kwasówki na próg garażu. Będę cen ceownik mocował do płyty... Zobaczę co z tego wyjdzie. Tak więc brudne prace zabierają czas na te fajniejsze jak automatyka czy sieć...

Switch netgear 48x1GB czeka nawet nierozpakowany. 
Muszę się rozglądać za patchpanelami. Będą ostatecznie keystone IPTIme kat 6. Ze spokojem puszczę potem na tym 10Gb. 

Myślę nad routerem i wifi. Chyba wpadnie mikrotik plus 2 hapy...

Co do reku - nawet te 360m3/h to nie jest jakoś dużo przy kubaturze w moim domu. Jak nic się nie działo dawałem na 120, ale docelowo myślę o min 240 non stop i coś powyżej 400 w trybie wietrzenia. 

Kto u Ciebie montował? Aż się dziwię, że mówił o 500m3/h. Z tego co widzę na forum to każdy dąży do minimalnej wymiany powietrza...

----------


## marcin225

Widzę już prawie macie gotowe. Do mnie jutro reku przychodzi Airpack 4 500  a w poniedziałek przyjeżdżają montować i odpalać - wreszcie . 
W międzyczasie zrobiły się schody drewniane, na gotowo prawie już łazienki są. Od przyszłego tygodnia wchodzą z kuchnią. I najważniejsze nawiozłem 20 ciężarówek ziemi , rozplantowałem i wreszcie wygląda teren normalnie.   Kominek też już się zabudował  :big grin: 
Trochę posunąłem do przodu rozdzielnice bo rozszyłem wszystkie przewody wysokoprądowe i zostały mi sterujące . Chyba w przyszłym tygodniu zamówię moduły automatyki . Przydałoby się zamontować kamery (które już leżą wraz z rejestratorem w kartonie od 3 miesięcy chyba) , antenę SAT ... Na nic nie ma czasu. 

Obecnie męczę znajomego brukarza żeby spróbował coś podziałać pod koniec listopada przed budynkiem ale jakoś słabo to widzę.

----------


## agb

Ja też nie mam żadnych włączników. Jeżdżę z zeszytem, w którym mam napisane, który przekaźnik odpowiada za co  :big grin:  Ale mam już jakieś 70% podstawowego sterowania zaprogramowane, więc na koniec się podepnę wrzucę i będzie działać. Szafa w sumie prawie zaprogramowana. Zostało ustalić, który klawisz na przycisku odpowiada za co. Kilka włączników jeszcze trzeba zamówić, a część jeszcze nie doszła. 

Sterowania na stałe z telefonu jeszcze nie ma, bo mam 3 niezależne routery narazie i wszystko razem nie gada. Coś trzeba odłączyć, aby co innego działało  :big grin:  Dlatego muszę to już spiąć. Switch PoE za kilkoma portami SFP+, które też myślę wykorzystać, też już leży pod łóżkiem i czeka. 10Gbps w większości nie ma gdzie z drugiej strony podłączyć. Ja robię wszystko na UI, tylko kontroler postawię sam u siebie. 

Czemu ostatecznie inne patchpanele? Ja dopiero wczoraj otworzyłem te zamówione ze 2 msc. temu co i Ty masz i wyglądają dosyć solidnie. Tyle, że to cat 5e. Może mnie znów podpuścisz na zamówienie jakiegoś innego. Może część bym już docelowo na Cat 6e/7 zrobił.  :wink: 

Reku ustawię chyba ostatecznie na ~500m3/h aby wietrzenie było wydajne, a normalnie też do 150m3/h będzie chodziło przez 99% czasu.

Montował ktoś z Raszyna chyba. Ale tak jak Ci pisałem z montażem wyszło tyle co bez. Podejście było raczej dosyć popularne, czyli jedna wymiana na godzinę. 


Kuchnię też mam. Tylko stoi w kilku rzędach jedno na drugim, bo nie ma podłogi żeby docelowo postawić  :big grin:

----------


## agb

W kwestii Modbusa dowiedziałam się, że w przypadku posiadania modułu CF trzeba skorzystać z gniazda  Air++. Za komunikację odpowiadają 2 pierwsze żyły.

----------


## marcin225

No i zamontowali centralę Airpack 4. Muszę jeszcze tylko na strychu skrzynkę rozprężną jakoś zaizolować bo się na bank tam wychładza (zrobię jakąś skrzynię z OSB i nawale tam wełny  bo mi zostało  :big grin:  ). Łazienki się już prawie kończą, w głównej najprawdopodobniej trzeba będzie 2 dekory rozkuć bo wykonawca wg mnie źle podłączył podejście od prysznica do smartboxa i nie działa jak trzeba ;/ Kuchnię zaczęli dziś dopiero robić, przyjechali powiesili parę szafek, postawili kilka ... pokręcili się i pojechali. Zresztą ze wszystkimi tak mam obecnie że wpadają na 3-4 godziny maks. 
Z brukarzami lipa bo okazali się wichłaczami  :big grin:  Facet (po znajomości) mi zaproponował 180 zł/m2 samej robocizny  :big grin:   :big grin:  Poczekam do wiosny na tego co mówił , że bierze od 50 do 100 w zależności od skomplikowania. Coś czuje , że będzie z tym trochę zabawy jednak bo brukarze w dzisiejszych czasach są rozchwytywani i sobie wybierają.

----------


## agb

U mnie wyszło, że tynkarze zatynkowali dwa kable. Kolejne już, bo jedne już w garażu odkuwali. Były puszki i wystające kable z zapasem, więc nie wiem jak to zrobili  :wink:  Dobrze, że mam zdjęcia to wiadomo czego i gdzie szukać.

----------


## Owczar

Takich zatynkowanych puszek to ja miałem sporo  :smile:  potem z gumowym młotkiem i zdjęciami szukałem gdzie są moje zguby jak okazało się, że coś nie działa. 

Ja zaczynam rozszywać rozdzielnie, narazie podstawowe gniazdka. Myślałem, że z obciętych kabli oskórowanych  będę mógł podziałać, ale okazuje się, że są za krótkie w większości, więc kolejne krążki na samą rozdzielnie. Brakuje mi też listew na Nki. Obwodów jest tyle, że nie mam gdzie tego upychać, więc jest niestety gminastyka na kolanach  :sad:  

Poza tym skręcanie mebli...

----------


## Myjk

U mnie zatynkowane dwa gniazda OC i kabel od kinkietu w holu.

----------


## Doli.

Myśmy stosowali wieczka z wąsami do puszek i większość zatynkowanych od razu była widoczna, ale czasami się te wąsy podwinęły po tynk i dopiero po dłuższym czasie dochodziliśmy do wniosku, że tu musi być gdzieś jeszcze puszka  :wink:

----------


## agb

Na podstawie zdjęć obie się odnalazły bez szkód. Tynkarz trafił w sam środrek, podrzeźbił nożem i gniazdko/włącznik zasłoni wszystko. Gorzej z jednym pokojem. Najpierw przecięty kabel od oświetlenia. Na szczęście tylko jedna żyła, więc światło jest. Teraz w tym samym  pokoju brak prądu w gniazdach. 

Dziś połączyłem na szybko złączkami wago i wygląda, że wszędzie indziej jest prąd. Zostało 5 chwilowo zastawionych gniazdek do sprawdzenia. 

Z oświetlenia mam już odnalezione i spięte wszystkie punkty. Dziś pomontowałem żarówki. W tym jedyne dobrze ściemnialne LED-y GU10, które znalazłem.  

Spędziłem też ze 3h na zarabianiu skrętek. Efekt - nie działa ani jedna. S/FTP Cat 6a za cholerę nie wchodzi do złączek RJ45 do CAT6a. Oszaleć idzie. Gdyby nie brak miejsca zamówiłbym już dawno https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01...DQ7EJZHA&psc=1

----------


## Black_tom

Witam wszystkich 
Zacząłem budowę w tym roku. Dom parterowy 92 m2. Ściana silka 18 cm ocieplona styropian grafit 20 cm. Podłoga 20 cm styropianu. Wiązary, dach kopertowy dachówka. Strop ocieplony 30 wełny. Fundamenty tradycyjne ocieplone 15 cm xps. Zleciłem OZC i wyniki słabe przez mostek na styku silka i fundament. Niestety ściany już w budowie więc tego nie zmienię. Proszę o radę co mogę zmienić by polepszyć .

Podstawowe wyniki obliczeń budynku:
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku AH: 92,3 m2
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku VH: 249,1 m3
Projektowa strata ciepła przez przenikanie ΦT: 3474 W
Projektowa wentylacyjna strata ciepła ΦV: 647 W
Całkowita projektowa strata ciepła Φ: 4096 W
Nadwyżka mocy cieplnej ΦRH: 0 W
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL: 4096 W

Wskaźniki i współczynniki strat ciepła:
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do powierzchni φHL,A: 44,4 W/m2
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do kubatury φHL,V: 16,4 W/m3

Sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzewanie
Strumień powietrza wentylacyjnego-ogrzewanie Vv,H: 150,0 m3/h
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie QH,nd: 30,75 GJ/rok
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie QH,nd: 8543 kWh/rok
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku AH: 92 m2
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku VH: 249,1 m3
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie EAH: 333,3 MJ/(m2·rok)
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie EAH: 92,6 kWh/(m2·rok)
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie EVH: 123,5 MJ/(m3·rok)
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie EVH: 34,3 kWh/(m3·rok)


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Myjk

To chyba jakiś żart...

----------


## Black_tom

Niestety nie, taki wynik otrzymałem

----------


## Black_tom

Dlaczego kolego uważasz że to żart. Obliczenia robione przez asolta.

----------


## Myjk

Ponieważ ja mam dom 180m2 i niewiele gorsze wyniki. Fakt, mam porotherm na fundamencie przed silką, ale to nie może robić takiej drastycznej różnicy. Nawet jeśli masz WG

----------


## Black_tom

Asolt taki słaby wynik tłumaczył właśnie brakiem chociaż jednej warstwy ceramiki miedzy silka a fundamentem. Silka tworzy na styku z fundamentem "duży" mostek

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Spędziłem też ze 3h na zarabianiu skrętek. Efekt - nie działa ani jedna. S/FTP Cat 6a za cholerę nie wchodzi do złączek RJ45 do CAT6a. Oszaleć idzie. Gdyby nie brak miejsca zamówiłbym już dawno https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01...DQ7EJZHA&psc=1


Hej agb, mógłbyś coś więcej napisać? Też mnie to czeka i zastanawiam się z czym dokładnie miałeś problem.

----------


## agb

Wtyk rj45 do Cat6a składa się z dwóch części



W tą mniejszą wkładasz ułożone w odpowiedniej kolejności T568B i potem docięte wkładasz już do dużej wtyczki. Tyle, że kable 6a w ogóle nie chcą do tego wchodzić, a efektem wciskania na siłę jest to, że zawsze się coś przestawi. 

Te wtyki z powyższego zdjęcia  link) wyglądają na lepsze niż moje od Neku. Zamierzam jeszcze spróbować z tymi.

----------


## kuusamo

Mam podobne parametry budynku, ale ścianę gazobeton 24 cm i wyniki odrobinkę lepsze. Myślę, że nie ma się co stresować i iść z budową dalej.

----------


## Black_tom

> Ponieważ ja mam dom 180m2 i niewiele gorsze wyniki. Fakt, mam porotherm na fundamencie przed silką, ale to nie może robić takiej drastycznej różnicy. Nawet jeśli masz WG


 A jednak z obliczen wynika że warto dac ceramike na fundamecie lub inny ciepły pustak zamiast pierwszej warstwy z silikatów.

----------


## Black_tom

> Mam podobne parametry budynku, ale ścianę gazobeton 24 cm i wyniki odrobinkę lepsze. Myślę, że nie ma się co stresować i iść z budową dalej.


A czym ogrzewasz dom?

----------


## Kaizen

> A jednak z obliczen wynika że warto dac ceramike na fundamecie lub inny ciepły pustak zamiast pierwszej warstwy z silikatów.


Masz te obliczenia? Ile byś kWh zyskał dając jedną warstwę porothermu? A ile byś stracił nie dając XPSa na fundament? IMO jak masz XPS to niweluje w lwiej części uciekanie ciepła przez ten mostek, bo ciepło spod domu nie ma gdzie uciec nawet, jak fundament odda co nieco (pytanie ile?) do wewnątrz. Wielu głosi takie teorie, jak piszesz - nie podaje jednak konkretnych wyliczeń ani pomiarów uwzględniających izolację ściany fundamentowej i ustabilizowanej temperatury pod domem.

----------


## Black_tom

> Masz te obliczenia? Ile byś kWh zyskał dając jedną warstwę porothermu? A ile byś stracił nie dając XPSa na fundament? IMO jak masz XPS to niweluje w lwiej części uciekanie ciepła przez ten mostek, bo ciepło spod domu nie ma gdzie uciec nawet, jak fundament odda co nieco (pytanie ile?) do wewnątrz. Wielu głosi takie teorie, jak piszesz - nie podaje jednak konkretnych wyliczeń ani pomiarów uwzględniających izolację ściany fundamentowej i ustabilizowanej temperatury pod domem.


Nie mam takich obliczeń, ale widziałeś obliczenia zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jakie mi wyszły. Co do xps na fundament to miałem ocieplać EPS ,ale xps kupilem dobrej cenie przykleilem w dwóch warstwach 10cm  i 5 cm. 
No właśnie ile ucieka przez fundament do ziemi?

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie mam takich obliczeń, ale widziałeś obliczenia zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jakie mi wyszły.


Nie widziałem porównania. Tylko mgliste wyjaśnienia, dlaczego tyle wyliczył. Nie raz i nie dwa pytałem go, żeby podał przykładowe wyliczenia dla jakiegoś domu - ile kWh oszczędzi dołożenie X cm izolacji na fundament. AFAIK nie ma programu, co to faktycznie liczy. Podaje się tylko bezpośrednią izolację przegród zewnętrznych - a mostki są bardzo zgrubnie szacowane. Więc program w ogóle nie uwzględnia termoizolacji ściany fundamentowej (znamienne jest też, że przepisy nie wymagają jej izolowania).
Do tego temperatura pod domem przy zaizolowanych ścianach fundamentowych to co najmniej 8* - raczej więcej. Na zewnątrz - też znacząco więcej, niż temperatura powietrza.

W necie jest sporo obrazków, jak to rozkłada się temperatura. Tylko trudno znaleźć takie, które przyjmują realistyczne temperatury gruntu.



Ze świecą szukać takiego miejsca w Polsce, gdzie na głębokości 1m temperatura kiedykolwiek spada poniżej zera. Nie przy ławie, „ogrzane” mostkiem – tylko w szczerym polu.


Źródło (ale padło)

i w Krakowie


źródło

Samo zaizolowanie gruntu od góry i po bokach powoduje, że pod nim temperatura gruntu znacznie rośnie. Kto bywał dawniej na wsi, ten widział kopce w których zimowały ziemniaki czy inne warzywa. Odizolowane od góry słomą, piaskiem, ziemią… Nieogrzewane, a nie zamarzały.

Tu pomiary z Warszawy. Już na głębokości 10cm temperatura spada nieznacznie poniżej zera kilka dni w roku co kilka lat. Głębiej jest zawsze dodatnia.

----------


## Black_tom

> Nie widziałem porównania. Tylko mgliste wyjaśnienia, dlaczego tyle wyliczył. Nie raz i nie dwa pytałem go, żeby podał przykładowe wyliczenia dla jakiegoś domu - ile kWh oszczędzi dołożenie X cm izolacji na fundament. AFAIK nie ma programu, co to faktycznie liczy. Podaje się tylko bezpośrednią izolację przegród zewnętrznych - a mostki są bardzo zgrubnie szacowane. Więc program w ogóle nie uwzględnia termoizolacji ściany fundamentowej (znamienne jest też, że przepisy nie wymagają jej izolowania).
> Do tego temperatura pod domem przy zaizolowanych ścianach fundamentowych to co najmniej 8* - raczej więcej. Na zewnątrz - też znacząco więcej, niż temperatura powietrza.
> 
> W necie jest sporo obrazków, jak to rozkłada się temperatura. Tylko trudno znaleźć takie, które przyjmują realistyczne temperatury gruntu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ze świecą szukać takiego miejsca w Polsce, gdzie na głębokości 1m temperatura kiedykolwiek spada poniżej zera. Nie przy ławie, „ogrzane” mostkiem – tylko w szczerym polu.
> 
> ...


Dzięki.
W takim razie było lepiej wydać na flaszkę niż na obliczenia.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzięki.
> W takim razie było lepiej wydać na flaszkę niż na obliczenia.


OZC jak najbardziej jest przydatne.Wątpliwosci mam co do konkretnych wyliczeń Twojego domu i ich uzasadnienia. Obstawiam gruby błąd i dziwi mnie, czemu Asolt go nie szuka, tylko uzasadnia tak kosmiczny wynik.

----------


## Black_tom

> OZC jak najbardziej jest przydatne.Wątpliwosci mam co do konkretnych wyliczeń Twojego domu i ich uzasadnienia. Obstawiam gruby błąd i dziwi mnie, czemu Asolt go nie szuka, tylko uzasadnia tak kosmiczny wynik.


Chodziło mi właśnie o te konkretne wyliczenia od asolta. Szkoda ze asolt nie wyjaśnij w rozmowie telefonicznej ze mna skąd taki duży wynik tylko zbył mnie że to wina mostka fundament ściana, a teraz pisze na forum że taki wynik to dlatego ze zyski słoneczne sa stosunkowo małe.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Chodziło mi właśnie o te konkretne wyliczenia od asolta. Szkoda ze asolt nie wyjaśnij w rozmowie telefonicznej ze mna skąd taki duży wynik tylko zbył mnie że to wina mostka fundament ściana, a teraz pisze na forum że taki wynik to dlatego ze zyski słoneczne sa stosunkowo małe.


Rzeczywiście przykre  :sad: 

Kaizen szacunek, że robisz to co robisz! Mimo, że nie zawsze się Tobą zgadzam  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

W nadchodzącym tygodniu żegnam się z wykonawcami na ten rok...  Jeszcze tylko ogrodzenie z 2 stron z paneli machną (od przodu na wiosnę ) i tyle. Może jeszcze zabudowy garderób się uda. Mam dość już wiecznego wypraszania się o audiencje u wykonawców. Brukarz już ponad 2 tygodnie przyjeżdża... ogrodnik to samo... lustro do łazienki facet miesiąc już robi bo mu maszyna nie działa  do fazowania wiecznie  :big grin:  Brat jak się budował to było inaczej  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Ja się dalej nie poddaję. Dziś na budowie 20 chłopów. Kuchnię będę miał skończoną przed dachem  :Lol:  :Lol:  Na przyszły tydzień zostaną attyki dachu płaskiego.


A w środku malowanie, gniazdka, włączniki i milion pierdół do zamontowania. Żywica w garażu i kotłowni i podłączenie wreszcie ciepłej wody.

----------


## marcin225

A u mnie zaczęli wczoraj garderoby...  Aż nie mogę uwierzyć. W ogóle stolarze śmieszni bo wszystko pozaczynali (kuchnia, pod schodami zabudowa, w wiatrołapie, 2 szafki w łazienkach + 2 garderoby) a nic nie mają skończone  :big grin:  Tu frontów brakuje, tam źle docięli , gdzie indziej prowadnic nie ma. Ogólnie to jestem z tego faktu zadowolony bo pewne jest, że pokończą bo bez tego grosza nie zapłacę  :smile:  
Dzisiaj się ostatecznie pożegnałem i rozliczyłem z wykonawcą od wykończeniówki, generalnie wszystko mam porobione w środku. Oczywiście leży elektryka bo nie mam czasu się tym zająć. Czekam aż system przyjdzie w międzyczasie pozakładam gniazda i włączniki.

----------


## Owczar

> Wtyk rj45 do Cat6a składa się z dwóch części
> 
> 
> 
> W tą mniejszą wkładasz ułożone w odpowiedniej kolejności T568B i potem docięte wkładasz już do dużej wtyczki. Tyle, że kable 6a w ogóle nie chcą do tego wchodzić, a efektem wciskania na siłę jest to, że zawsze się coś przestawi. 
> 
> Te wtyki z powyższego zdjęcia  link) wyglądają na lepsze niż moje od Neku. Zamierzam jeszcze spróbować z tymi.


Też miałem małe zdziwienie jak się okazało, że standardowy wtyk nie działa  :smile: 

Ale moje cat6 wchodzą - choć nie powiem, że jest łatwo. Ten dodatkowy element oczywiście 2 rzędowy, nachodzący na siebie i jest straszna gimnastyka  :sad:  Zarobiłem 2 i zostawiłem na później. 

Keystone bez problemu się łączą  :wink:  Mam już całe 12... Ale to ma tak niski priorytet, że czeka na swoją kolej. 

Dzień po dniu uruchamiam kolejne rzeczy dla lepszego komfortu życia. Po przeprowadzce mieliśmy prąd tylko w kuchni i garażu. 2 dni później już w salonie i jadalni... Po 4 dniach przeprowadzka z salonu do gościnnego - więc znowu 2 dni żeby podłączyć prąd w gościnnym. 

I tak w kółko, dzień po dniu ciągle coś nowego. Ale ile radości  :big grin:  Kto by pomyślał, że dzialające gniazdko może cieszyć  :big grin: 

Oświetlenie podpięte na stałe przez czujniki ruchu/obecności. Miałem co do tego największe obawy. Sterownik nawet nie trafił do szafy, włączniki przyszły wczoraj, ale zanim to zepnę...
Jednak nie taki diabeł straszny, szybko się przyzwyczailiśmy i szczerze mówiąc będzie ciężko korzystać z włączników. Chodzę sobie po całym domu, a światełko tylko cyk, cyk  :smile:  Docelowo bedzie sterowanie z włącznika dotykowego z opcją przekazania na czujnik. Zresztą w łazienkach, korytarzach, schodach, wiatrołapie nawet nie będę montował włączników światła. Wszystko na automat - podstawowe oświetlenie. 
Dodatkowo w rozdzielni zrobię przełączniki by ręcznie przestawić tryb, gdyby kiedyś coś się stało ze sterownikiem. 

Poza schodami i zabudową pod schodami robimy sami - made by ikea, dopasowane samodzielnie  :wink:  Tu przyciąc, tam dociąć i tak mamy już prawie całą zabudowę stałą poza tą do zlecenia no i szafa w gabinecie, którą będę robił sam, ale muszę zlecić docięcie płyt i laminowanie brzegów. 

Dzień po dniu życie staje się prostsze  :big grin: 
- uruchomiona cyrkulacja ciepłej wody - bez tego na górze czekaliśmy jakieś 2 minuty na ciepłą wodę - choć odległość nie jest w cale duża, to sama bezwładność rur PP w warstwie izolacji okazuje się spora. Hydrualik poprawił co prawda miejsce montażu, ale tym razem zamontował pompkę w złej pozycji
- uruchomiony nawilażacz oraz nagrzewnica nawiewu w wentylacji, która jest niezbędna do nawilżacza - tutaj również było zabawy  - montaż czujnika temperatury i zaworu trójdrożnego (okazuje się, ze działa tylko w trybie komfort, ale zanim to znalazłem, to się nakombinowałem - tak jest jak się nie czyta instrukcji  :smile:  

Wczoraj stolarz skończył schody, za jakieś 3 tygodnie barierki. Do tego czasu mieszkamy na dole. 

W międzyczasie okazało się, że gerda ntt revo 75 to straszna lipa  :sad: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...10#post7880610


*agb* jakie żarówki Gu10 do ściemniacza kupiłeś? Mam u siebie philipsy i też fajnie współpracują ze ściemniaczem.

----------


## agb

Philips master CRI97. Takie
PHILIPS 70763000 MASTER LED ExpertColor 5.5-50W GU10 930 25D, 3000 K

Inne, nawet philipsy potrafiły migać.

----------


## marcin225

Mnie z kolei facet od ogrodzenia panelowego tak dzisiaj wkur... , że już się zgłosiłem do innej firmy. Od 3 tygodni mnie zwodzi, dzisiaj dzwonię mówi, że już za godzinę wyjeżdżają a potem oczywiście nie odbiera telefonów i tyle ich widziałem. Tyle czasu przez łajze straciłem. 
Z pozytywnych rzeczy to przyszł meble do salonu i sypialni  :big grin:  Te do salonu ciężkie , że ledwo wniosłem z kierowcą. Do pokojów dzieci oczywiście IKEA.

----------


## agb

@Owczar, wcześniej nie napisałem, bo z tel, ale oczywiście gratulacje!  :wink:  Wyprzedziłeś mnie, ale miejmy nadzieję, że niewiele. 

Jutro mają przyjść do mnie nowe wtyki telegartnera i mam nadzieję, że pójdzie łatwiej. Muszę zrobić min. 2 kable żeby podpiąć access pointy na parterze i piętrze. Te już leżą i czekają. Poza tym szafa się zapełnia. Z jednego serwera zrobiły się 2. Doszły 2 UPS-y i chyba pójdzie tam jeszcze drukarka. Całość w szczycie może pociągnąć ponad 1kW.

Światło mam już wszędzie. Zostało chyba tylko 5 sztuk docelowych lamp wsadzić i reflektory do szyn. I przyciski w przyszłym tygodniu z gniazdkami. Też mam kilka kabli pod sterowanie obecnością i jasnością z dostosowaniem natężenia światła do jasości w pomieszczeniu. Jak się sprawdzi, to będę dokładał dalej. U mnie każdy czujnik jest jednocześnie modułem sterującym, więc jak padnie to dalej z przycisków wszystko działa.

Meble już w większości mam. Część tylko się przestawia z miejsca na miejsce, bo trzeba złożyć. Złożyć nie można, bo na sam koniec będą jeszcze olejowa podłogę. Swoją drogą ostatecznie stanęło na grubości 20mm litego dębu. Wnuki jeszcze będą miały co cyklinować  :big grin:  

W garażu robi się żywica. Miałem robić sam, ale brakuje czasu. W sobotę wreszcie podłączę ciepłą wodę i mam nadzieję, że nie będzie niespodzianek... 

W IKEI pokupowałem materace, bo zwracali 10% na kartę. Trochę się zdziwiłem jak się okazało, że jeden się nie zwija i nie wejdzie mi do osobówki  :big grin: 

Zdecydowałem się też na ultrafiltrację z mineralizacją pod zlewem w kuchni żeby nie kupować zgrzewkami wody. Mam nadzieję, że się nie zawiodę.

----------


## Doli.

> Zdecydowałem się też na ultrafiltrację z mineralizacją pod zlewem w kuchni żeby nie kupować zgrzewkami wody. Mam nadzieję, że się nie zawiodę.


Co konkretnie kupiłeś? Bo sama szukam.

----------


## agb

Coś takiego
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterconcep.../dp/B00HRVYS3A
https://docplayer.net/docs-images/46...ges/page_9.jpg

Plus wkład mineralizujący. Filtry węglowy i sznurkowy mam przed zmiękczaczem, więc po prostu jeden z tego zestawu zastąpię mineralizującym.

----------


## Owczar

Co prawda wprowadziłem się szybciej, ale widzę, że niektóre tematy masz mocno dalej niż ja  :smile: 

Moja szafa stoi i czeka  :sad: 

Też myślę o filtrach, tych butelek tyle się produkuje, a ta woda przecież też pewnie z filtrów...

U mnie właśnie skończył się też budżet, więc cała reszta będzie na raty. W tym garaż, wylewka i żywica.
Ile Cię kasują za metr żywicy?

Nie boisz się litego dębu do podlogowki?

----------


## Owczar

marcin225 tych firm od ogrodzeń na pęczki. Na pewno kogoś znajdziesz  :smile: 

Swoją drogą, to kierowcy nie za bardzo chcą wnosić... Nawet za kasę.

Jakiś czas temu za wniesienie lodówki do domu na parter zawołali po 20zl od osoby.. kiedy proponowałem 20zl na dwóch to śmiali się w twarz...

----------


## marcin225

> Swoją drogą, to kierowcy nie za bardzo chcą wnosić... Nawet za kasę.
> 
> Jakiś czas temu za wniesienie lodówki do domu na parter zawołali po 20zl od osoby.. kiedy proponowałem 20zl na dwóch to śmiali się w twarz...


No dokładnie tak jest . Facet od mebli do sypialni jak zaproponowałem że mu zapłacę żeby pomógł na piętro wnieść to wyśmiał. Dziadkowi od mebli salonowych 50 zł dałem ale fakt że się nanosiliśmy obaj ze 30 minut .

----------


## Doli.

> Coś takiego
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterconcep.../dp/B00HRVYS3A
> https://docplayer.net/docs-images/46...ges/page_9.jpg
> 
> Plus wkład mineralizujący. Filtry węglowy i sznurkowy mam przed zmiękczaczem, więc po prostu jeden z tego zestawu zastąpię mineralizującym.


A zmiękczacz nie zabije Ci efektu mineralizowania?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

agb chyba chodzi o to, że w zestawie tych trzech, z których jeden jest węglowy, to ten węglowy zastąpi mineralizującym, skoro jeden węglowy jest przed zmiękczaczem. Tak to rozumiem.

----------


## agb

> Co prawda wprowadziłem się szybciej, ale widzę, że niektóre tematy masz mocno dalej niż ja 
> 
> Moja szafa stoi i czeka 
> 
> Też myślę o filtrach, tych butelek tyle się produkuje, a ta woda przecież też pewnie z filtrów...
> 
> U mnie właśnie skończył się też budżet, więc cała reszta będzie na raty. W tym garaż, wylewka i żywica.
> Ile Cię kasują za metr żywicy?
> 
> Nie boisz się litego dębu do podlogowki?


Ku mojemu zdziwieniu powinienem się wprowadzić w miarę na gotowo. Dużo rzeczy udało się na ostatnią chwilę zrobić. Zostanie dużo detali natomiast.

U mnie też kupione wyposażenie szafy. A zarobiony jeden Keystone. Chyba jak już będę na miejscu to będę po kilka kabelków dziennie zarabiał. Na więcej zabraknie pewnie cierpliwości  :big grin: 

Żywica STO 150zł/m2. Wyjdzie jednak nieco poniżej 140zł/m2, bo zokrągliliśmy powierzchnię. Choć miałem i ofertę 290zł/m2 netto.Zrobiłbym sam, ale muszę już wreszcie wstawić ten zasobnik CWU i go podpiąć. Dłużej nie mogę czekać. Robię z piaskiem, ale więcej warstw, aby wyszła tylko delikatnie chropowata. 

Co do dębu, to czego miałbym się bać?  :wink: 

Co do wnoszenia, to u mnie dużo rzeczy sam wnosi malarz, bez mówienia mu. Tak z siebie. Ewentualnie ze mną. Nie muszę się prosić dostawców. 



> A zmiękczacz nie zabije Ci efektu mineralizowania?





> agb chyba chodzi o to, że w zestawie tych trzech, z których jeden jest węglowy, to ten węglowy zastąpi mineralizującym, skoro jeden węglowy jest przed zmiękczaczem. Tak to rozumiem.


Mąż dobrze rozumie. Jest, patrząc od wejścia wody do budynku tak: Jakiś filtr na reduktorze ciśnienia(zbiera, tylko bardzo grubą frakcję) > filtr sznurkowy > filtr węglowy > zmiękczacz > ten potrójny filtr (z czego jeden wkład jest węglowy lub ten drugi z zestawu, za nim od ultrafiltracji i na końcu mineralizujący)

----------


## Doli.

> agb chyba chodzi o to, że w zestawie tych trzech, z których jeden jest węglowy, to ten węglowy zastąpi mineralizującym, skoro jeden węglowy jest przed zmiękczaczem. Tak to rozumiem.


aaaa, no to ma teraz sens  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Ta żywica jako warstwa wyrównująca i wykańczająca czy tylko wykańczająca?

Kazdy straszy przed lita deską na podłogowe. Polecają min 2 warstwowe. 

A przy 20mm opór cieplny też będzie znaczny.

----------


## agb

Idą dwie warstwy żywicy i na to kolor raz, lub dwa. Beton był przed nakładaniem szlifowany i grubsze ubytki wypełniane. 

Podłogę kładł forumowy parkiet, który ma duże doświadczenie w kładzeniu litej deski na ogrzewanie podłogowe i daje na to gwarancję. Z tego też powodu podłoga była opóźniona gdyż wylewka musiała być naprawdę sucha. Był u mnie chyba z 10 razy na pomiary wilgotności i na żadne kompromisy pójść nie chciał  :wink:  Opór duży, ale pod spodem jeszcze większy.

----------


## Owczar

A jak wygląda koszt samego materiału jeśli chodzi o żywicę?

Podłogę robisz olejowaną czy lakier?

----------


## agb

Nie wiem ile kosztuje materiał STO, ale samemu miałem robić czymś takim https://www.milabud.pl/pl/p/Zywica-n...-37%2C5m2/2742

Doli i jak_to_mozliwe robili ostatnio u siebie i masz też koszty.

Podłoga w olejowosku.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki za link do tematu Doli  :smile:  Wyczerpujący opis. 

Ale najpierw muszę zrobić wylewkę. Początkowo miała być wyrównująca na płycie fundamentowej ale cena zabija i zrobię tam anhydryt koło 4-5cm. Na to chcę dać właśnie żywicę. 

Zdecydował się ktoś z Was na taryfę G12as? Zastanawiam się nad nią. G12 sama w sobie mnie nie przekonuje...

----------


## agb

Ja mam. Poczytaj moje posty w temacie jej poświęconym żeby Cię PGE nie zrobiło tak jak mnie

----------


## Kaizen

> Początkowo miała być wyrównująca na płycie fundamentowej ale cena zabija i zrobię tam anhydryt koło 4-5cm. Na to chcę dać właśnie żywicę. 
> 
> Zdecydował się ktoś z Was na taryfę G12as? Zastanawiam się nad nią. G12 sama w sobie mnie nie przekonuje...


Anhydrytu do garażu to słaby pomysł - nie nadaje się do pomieszczeń mokrych, a będziesz tam wjeżdżał ze śniegiem i błotem na aucie.

Co do g12as bym brał, jak masz dostępną (bo podobno ZE znalazły sposób, by się wymigać z obowiązku nałożonego rozporządzeniem). Za rok zdecydujesz, czy zmienić na inną - a w drugą stronę nie będzie sensu.
Wątek o G12as i kalkulatorek doboru taryfy

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

No niby będzie wjeżdżał samochodem na to, ale na anhydrycie będzie kilka warstw epoksydu, więc wątpię, czy to ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie...

----------


## Kaizen

> No niby będzie wjeżdżał samochodem na to, ale na anhydrycie będzie kilka warstw epoksydu, więc wątpię, czy to ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie...


A jak zaizolowane dookoła? Jak obsadzony odpływ? Trwale szczelnie? Miałem epoksyd w garażu w bloku i wilgoć wyłaziła na ściany. Na 99% wchodziła odpływem (nieszczelnie obsadzonym przez środek garażu) a wychodziła na ścianach (również wewnętrznych). Jakby to był anhydryt, to byłaby tragedia do kwadratu, bo nie wystarczyłoby uszczelnić, trzeba by wylewkę wymieniać.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Bezsensu porównywać garaż w bloku z garażem w domu jednorodzinnym - zupełnie inne użytkowanie, mniej samochodów, mniej wody.
Oczywiście, trzeba zadbać o to, o czym piszesz, ale bez przesady. To tak samo jak nie dałeś fug epoksydowych, żeby "woda" miała jak uciec z kleju do płytek. Dla mnie to totalny overkill.

----------


## agb

U mnie odpływ, dylatacje i połączenie ściany z podłogą mają uszczelniać sikaflexem.

----------


## Owczar

PGE już mnie zrobiło, a w zasadzie dałem się zrobić. Najpierw wcisnęło mi taryfę C11... Potem dostałem pismo o podwyżce bo jako niby przedsiębiorca nie złożyłem deklaracji, że chce płacić mniej. No ale nie jestem przedsiębiorcą, więc nie mogłem złożyć takiego pisma... Więc PGE łaskawie zgodziło się zmienić taryfę. Nie myśląc wiele wziąłem G11... A teraz okazuje się, że zmienić można raz na rok  :sad:  Więc już po zabawie...

O tym, że anhdyryt nie nadaje się do mokrych pomieszczeń to wiem, ale tak jak napisał jak_to_mozliwe, po bokach mam płytki, od tyłu będzie ściana, która też zostanie potraktowana żywicą, a w miejsce dylatacji wpadnie porządna hydroizolacja. Więc nie ma za bardzo co się tam przelewać pod spód...

A macie pomysł na inny materiał o grubości 4-5cm lany bezpośrednio na płytę fundamentową? Temat pewnie dopiero na wiosnę będę ćwiczył.

agb a gdzie Twoje wpisy o PGE?

----------


## Owczar

Kojarzy ktoś w ogóle czy g12as działa z prosumentem i czy można zmienić nie czekając 12 miesięcy?

----------


## agb

Z prosumentem podobno nie.

Tu mój post: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7849565

Poczytaj też następne ProStasia, bo jego w ogóle pokazali środkowy palec.

Sam będę w przyszłym tygodniu dzwonił przedłużać i zobaczymy co mi powiedzą.

Edit:
Jak nabijesz kWh na G11, to G12as w ogóle Ci się nie opłaci.

----------


## Owczar

Na G11 jeszcze pewnie szybko nie nabije. Dopiero pod koniec grudnia, może w styczniu wpadnie PV. 

Ale jeśli prosument i G12as się wykluczają to nie ma co płakać w zasadzie...

----------


## Owczar

Taryfa, taryfą, ale zaczynam podejrzewać, że moja pompa nie działa jak powinna. 

Szacunkowo z 10 dni grudnia, utrzymując trend zużyję jakieś 800kWh za grudzień. 

Test grzania wody do ogrzewania CWU z 34,5 do 46 stopnia dał wynik COP jakieś 2...
11,5*450l*1,16=6003Wh
Pompa zużyła w tym czasie 3.18kWh...

To chyba nie jest nornalne?

----------


## Kaizen

> Test grzania wody do ogrzewania CWU *z 34,5 do 46* stopnia dał wynik COP jakieś 2...
> 11,5*450l*1,16=6003Wh
> Pompa zużyła w tym czasie 3.18kWh...
> 
> To chyba nie jest nornalne?


IMO jest. Tylko nikt nie zdaje sobie sprawy, że to realne parametry pracy przy *dogrzewaniu* CWU a nie to, co podają producenci typu 10-40 czy 15-40.
Klik

----------


## Owczar

Ale temp na wyjściu z pompy nie przekracza 50 stopni. Pod koniec było 49. 

Gdybym grzał CWU przez wężownice to wiadomo, że będę miał na wyjściu pewnie z 55 stopni. 

Według etykiety dla zasilania 55 stopni spełnia klasę A+. 

Dodatkowo to był jeden cykl grzewczy bez szarpania. Czy naprawdę nie mogę spodziewać się więcej niż COP=2?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dodatkowo to był jeden cykl grzewczy bez szarpania. Czy naprawdę nie mogę spodziewać się więcej niż COP=2?


Jeden,ale od wysokiej temperatury. Jakbys grzal od tych 6 czy 8* wody wodociągowej, to byloby drastycznie lepiej.
Klikałeś w linka? Dane podobne tam cytowałem (COP=1,9).

----------


## agb

> Taryfa, taryfą, ale zaczynam podejrzewać, że moja pompa nie działa jak powinna. 
> 
> Szacunkowo z 10 dni grudnia, utrzymując trend zużyję jakieś 800kWh za grudzień. 
> 
> Test grzania wody do ogrzewania CWU z 34,5 do 46 stopnia dał wynik COP jakieś 2...
> 11,5*450l*1,16=6003Wh
> Pompa zużyła w tym czasie 3.18kWh...
> 
> To chyba nie jest nornalne?


Taryfy chyba już i tak nie będzie. W PGE kazali dzwonić w grudniu. Dzwoniłem i nic nie wiedzą. Tak więc nawet sam nie wiem z czym zostanę w styczniu.

Wynik 800kWh faktycznie nie wygląda za dobrze. Bo szacuję, że mi by wyszło z do 50% więcej gdybym grzał CWU. Ale u mnie powietrzna, większy dom i od miesiąca najpodlejsze warunki na powietrznej. Temp w moim lesie utrzymują się głównie od -3 do 4C i wysoka wilgotność. Stad częste defrosty.

Sprawdź może czujnik temp w buforze. U mnie nie był wsadzony do końca i pokazywał temp o 10C niższą, stąd pompa chciała grzać wyżej niż faktycznie było.


Btw. jakie temp utrzymujesz? Bo w bloku mniej jak 23C być nie może. W zasadzie to i przy 23C i zakręconym grzejniku bywa chłodno. W domu z kolei 20-20.5C wydaje się w sam raz, a przy 21 już powoli za ciepło. Ale to jeszcze wyjdzie po zamieszkaniu.

----------


## Owczar

> Jeden,ale od wysokiej temperatury. Jakbys grzal od tych 6 czy 8* wody wodociągowej, to byloby drastycznie lepiej.
> Klikałeś w linka? Dane podobne tam cytowałem (COP=1,9).


Tak, ale tam było tak niskie COP przy bardzo dużej liczbie włączeń. 
Przy minimalizacji znacząco spadło.

Dla pomp PW przy temperaturze 7 stopni producenci deklarują COP powyżej 3... Tutaj na DZ miałem właśnie w okolicach 3. 

Producent przyznaje, że to wartość za niska i ma przyjechać sprawdzić. Ale najlepsze dopiero nastąpi. Podczas 6 dniowego serwisu muszę sobie poradzić jakoś - wstawić grzałki itp... mistrzostwo. 


Utrzymuję temperatury 21,5 stopnia. 

Czy istnieje jakieś prawo budowlane, które wymaga od inwestora zapewnienie alternatywnego źródła ciepła w przypadku awarii tego głównego?

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak, ale tam było tak niskie COP przy bardzo dużej liczbie włączeń. 
> Przy minimalizacji znacząco spadło.


IMO i COP i liczba załączen wynikała z dogrzewania CWU. Sama ilość załączeń nie wplywa znacząco na COP.




> Dla pomp PW przy temperaturze 7 stopni producenci deklarują COP powyżej 3... Tutaj na DZ miałem właśnie w okolicach 3.


Najlepsze mają COP przy grzaniu do 50* w okolicach 2,5.





> Czy istnieje jakieś prawo budowlane, które wymaga od inwestora zapewnienie alternatywnego źródła ciepła w przypadku awarii tego głównego?


Nie.

----------


## Owczar

Z tego co widzę, to przy 7 wszystkie wartości są powyżej 3. 

Ecopower przyznaje, że to nie jest normalne. Ale już podejście to tragedia...

Chcą zabrać pompę i na ten czas mam sobie zapewnić alternatywę. Szacują czas na jakieś 6 dni.. Choć to zależy od wyniku testów i podejścia producenta sprężarki. 

Rzecznik konsumenta twierdzi, że wszystkimi kosztami będę mógł obciążyć producenta... choć on twierdzi że powinienem być przygotowany na taką sytuację. Jakieś kuriozum..

----------


## agb

Ale po co porównujecie COP-y powietrznych do gruntówek?

----------


## Owczar

Bo dla gruntówek nie znalazłem jakie jest COP dla danych parametrów 7/50.

----------


## agb

Z gruntówek o mocy poniżej 20kW to tylko u Vallianta widziałem dane dla B0/W55 na stronie 20 https://www.vaillant.pl/foldery-urz-...10-1089477.pdf Do powietrznych bym nie porównywał. Szczególnie dla takim temp, gdy te się zaczynają szronić. 

A wg tutejszych doradców-naganiaczy sprzedających nie wiadomo co, to producenci powietrznych, tfu, przerobionych klimatyzatorów ukrywają takie dane i nie da się ich znaleźć.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tego co widzę, to przy 7 wszystkie wartości są powyżej 3.


Nie wszystkie 7/50 COPy są >3. Ale czemu nie patrzysz dla 2/50 skoro DZ mialeś 3?

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki za linka...

To w takim razie jest jeszcze gorzej niż myślałem. 

Pytanie czy ta niższa temp to temp zasilania czy powrotu DZ?
Jeśli zasilania, to różnica temperatur będzie bliższa 0/45 (u mnie 7/50). W takim wypadku COP Vaillanta to 3,5-3,8. Powiedzmy że byłoby 3, to już byłbym happy.

----------


## Owczar

3 miałem na powrocie. Dla powietrznych pomp chyba nie podają temp na wyjściu tylko wejściu do jednostki zewnętrznej?

----------


## agb

Musi być zasilania. Na sprawność czy to gruntówki czy powietrznej ma wpływ to co do niej "wchodzi", a nie wychodzi.

----------


## Owczar

Choć żeby być bardziej precyzyjnym przydałaby się jeszcze delta  :wink:  Bo można dać wolny obieg i temp zasilania będzie wysoka, gorzej już z wyjściem. Tak czy inaczej najbardziej mnie rozczarowuje fakt, że chcą zabrać pompę na tydzień bez urządzenia zastępczego.

Macie jakiś pomysł jak sobie z tym poradzić?

----------


## marcelirog

> Podwyżki paliw też dotyczą większości i jakoś nikogo to nie interesuje. Choć każdy widzi to bezpośrednio na rachunkach. Tak naprawdę ceny już powinny wzrosnąć ale URE zablokowało podwyżki..
> 
> Jak w przyszłym roku wpływy do budżetu spadną to zobaczymy gdzie nam dołoża podatku..


No i na szczęście skończyło się to dopłacanie do prądu. Witać to tutaj, jak zmieniły się ceny prądu w ostatnich 2 latach / moderowano link/

_Od moderatora:
linki prowadzące do innych stron nie są zabronione, ale w przypadku nowych użytkowników zawsze pojawia się podejrzenie o spam i dlatego zostal usunięty_

----------


## dacota

czesc. Nie ogarnęłam jeszcze dobrze forum, może jest gdzieś bardziej adekwatny wątek (poproszę o pokierowanie jakby co), ale póki co pytam tutaj. Chodzi o to czy ktoś z Was miał do czynienia, słyszał, korzystał z usług firmy MONZA BUDOWNICTWO. Planujemy budowę domu szkieletowego, być może właśnie z nimi. Będę wdzięczna za jakiekolwiek informacje, bo o opinie w sieci trudno

----------

